#ubuntu-si 2011-10-03
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Standard ODF 1.2 je bil potrjen  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5160/new/posts/
<Grega> aaaaaaaaaa, mislim, da grem na fax!
<Grega> sicer pravijo, da prvi dan ne rabis it, ampak.. jutri je ob 7ih, in mi verjetno ne bo uspelo :>
<Grega> grem! majkemi!
<CrazyLemon> Grega kaj pa boš delal tam? its useless
<alyosha_> CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_ Å¡e nisi na faxu mona
<alyosha_> hehe
<alyosha_> ob 3h
<CrazyLemon> komaj?
<alyosha_> in danes nimate kaj delat gor ne ki komaj ju3 začne drugače
<CrazyLemon> jao :)
<alyosha_> povej ti men
<alyosha_> kaj se začnejo kdaj vaje/predavanja pred 3jo?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_ jp
<alyosha_> si vidu urnik
<alyosha_> jebemtish
<CrazyLemon> ni urnika več
<alyosha_> je danes noc
<alyosha_> nov
<alyosha_> pravi
<alyosha> povej ti men kaj mas ti ze za delat?
<alyosha> programiranje vem
<alyosha> in mislim da tudi uvod u rač.=
<alyosha> ?
<CrazyLemon> programiranje ne veš
<CrazyLemon> ker sm ga že naredu
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem
<CrazyLemon> spet se mi ista predmeta prekrivata
<alyosha> kaj nisi reku da maš? lažimir
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> jebemti budale :D
<alyosha> kaj pol katere 3 maš še?
<CrazyLemon> matematika, diskretne uvod
<alyosha> eh
<alyosha> matematika bo ql samo odvisno kdaj bojo vaje nam uvalli
<CrazyLemon> vaje se začnejo cca. 2 tedna po predavanjih
<alyosha> no pol naslednji tedn u pondeljek gremo skupaj gor:D
<alyosha> povej ti meni kaj danes nam bojo oni dali te stvari Å¡e ki nam manjkajo al kaj mislijo?
<alyosha> ki jz rabim vpisno Å¡tevilko!
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da indeks dobiš po pošti
<alyosha> omfg
<alyosha> kaj ni elektronskega?
<CrazyLemon> ooo pa res
<CrazyLemon> ni več  unega
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> pol ne vem :D
<alyosha> ke tip
<CrazyLemon> a jebiga
 * CrazyLemon je old skul
<alyosha> in kaj to danes bomo na brzino rešli
<alyosha> 1h?
<CrazyLemon> ma ja..dobro urco
<CrazyLemon> da vam malo razložijo kako pa kaj
<CrazyLemon> in te zadeve
<alyosha> ja ja
<alyosha> bojo dali tudi te dostope in to?
<alyosha> al to pol sproti?
<CrazyLemon> sproti
<alyosha> c c
<CrazyLemon> alyosha vpisna ti ne bo pomagala za bone :D
<alyosha> samo če mi ne dajo danes vpisne bom jih ubio
<alyosha> kaj ne
<CrazyLemon> ker rabiš met še študentsko
<alyosha> samo to rabim
<alyosha> ne ne
<alyosha> za bone je dovoljpotrdilo
<CrazyLemon> ja ja :)
<alyosha> o vpisu
<alyosha> pa sem bil tam ze
<CrazyLemon> ja..za nabavit bone
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa ko greš v restavracijo
<CrazyLemon> pa striček reče "študentsko prosim"
<alyosha> osebna
<CrazyLemon> ? :)
<alyosha> osebna
<alyosha> !
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če bo !
<alyosha> nikoli ni dala cura Å¡tudentske
<alyosha> ker je nima
<alyosha> zgubila al neki
<alyosha> je osebna dovolj
<CrazyLemon> + Å¡e en trick
<alyosha> itak moraš met telefon
<CrazyLemon> ker smo univerza v ljubljani
<alyosha> ne
<alyosha> !
<alyosha> D:
<alyosha> lahko na Å UPU
<alyosha> sem bil tam
<CrazyLemon> NE MOREÅ  :D
<alyosha> zdj ki je elektronsko
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> moraš podpisat en papir!
<alyosha> a.a
<CrazyLemon> NE MOREÅ ..pika
<CrazyLemon> konec
<CrazyLemon> stop
<alyosha> hahah sem bil tam u sredo?
<alyosha> al četrtek
<alyosha> z potrdilo
<alyosha> m
<alyosha> in je rekla use ql
<alyosha> samo upisane nimaš
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> tudi potrdila so da boli glava ne
<CrazyLemon> alyosha uglavnem..pri uvodu v rač. si boš delal zapiske :)
<alyosha> izpolneš siga sam
<alyosha> ehhe:D
<alyosha> povsod bom jz vestno delal zapiske:D
<alyosha> Å¡tudent tapravi
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> upam :D
<alyosha> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> pa normalne zapiske
<CrazyLemon> ne z laptopom
<CrazyLemon> ker pol ne boš nič naredu :)
<alyosha> hhe:D bomo vidli Å¡e to:D
<alyosha> sproti:D
<CrazyLemon> pusti ti to pričo 'sproti'
<alyosha> samo tko zaenkrat kar sem vidu je ta uni-lj kr u pizdi
<CrazyLemon> ne narediš pa pika :D
<alyosha> tko
<alyosha> ko da je neka Å¡ola obstaja 2mesca mona
<CrazyLemon> wai?
<alyosha> pa nwem
<alyosha> tipi nimajo elektronskega upisa
<alyosha> ta je prva
<alyosha> potrdila so smešna uno ful...en papir za use fakultete pač si izpolneš kje si
<alyosha> ful nič informacij o ničemr
<alyosha> nwem
<alyosha> tko ko da je malo zahec Å¡ola:D
<alyosha> Å¡e FAMNIT ki je u pozdi precej
<alyosha> ni tolko:D
<alyosha> nwem nwem bomo widli
<alyosha> če mi danes dajo vpisno številko pol bo ql:D
<alyosha> čene jih bom tožu
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> tip je lačen
<CrazyLemon> človek..ti prinesem eno poli salamo??
<alyosha> dj mona jz hočem jest!
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> mam doma salamo
<alyosha> ne je se mi salama:D
<alyosha> zdj bi eno pico iz tuša
<alyosha> 2€
<alyosha> pff
<CrazyLemon> hodi pol :D
<CrazyLemon> js moram danes nest na servis
<alyosha> Å¡e zdj mamo z curo oba bone bo super
<CrazyLemon> potrdilo :)
<alyosha> ma ja nemoram hodit če še nimam bonov!!
<alyosha> ker so bogi mona
<alyosha> potrdilo brez vpisne gor
<alyosha> ..
<alyosha> pa ti si cel delavec
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> sm stari :D
<alyosha> uu jz moram it u kp zdj na socjalno da vidimo za Å¡tipendijo
<alyosha> nabanki sem se pozanimal mi je ne tržejo
<alyosha> tudi če mam blokrian račun
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> tko da je samo še ovira če mi je nebi dali ker mam eno za vrnit še:D
<alyosha> samo una je stara ful ko so ble Å¡tipendije Å¡e prek zavoda
<CrazyLemon> bodo ti dali samo razliko
<alyosha> tko da mi je rekla naj probam da verjetno bom dobil
<CrazyLemon> 0.23€ na mesec
<CrazyLemon> :P
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> nene takrat sem mel enih 130€
<alyosha> zdj bi mel več ko 150 sigurno
<alyosha> tko da dobrih 20:DD
<CrazyLemon> tip je hud!
<alyosha> ma do jaja
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj punca ima Å¡tipendijo?
<alyosha> uglavnem jz hočem vpisno drugo me ne briga:D
<alyosha> nima ne
<alyosha> oni majo preveč €
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> sej..lih zato sm prašal
<alyosha> bo dala za zoisovo samo je itak
<alyosha> ne bo dobila
<CrazyLemon> ker če bi mela bi se razpizdo!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alyosha> haha ma itak Å¡tipendijo imajo taki socjalci ko jz
<alyosha> al pa uni ko majo doma s.p.je
<alyosha> kolegica majo doma s.p. puni para
<alyosha> ona dobija 250€ stipendije
<alyosha> majku jim jebem
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> ker prikažejo minimlni dohodek
<CrazyLemon> drugo pa v žep
<alyosha> vem ja
<alyosha> lopovi
<alyosha> to bi mogli porihtat nekako
<alyosha> ki veš kolko ljudi ma štipendijo ki nebi smeli met
<alyosha> in pol ko jim rečeš da so smradi še neki kao ma nee
<CrazyLemon> ne
<alyosha> mi nimamo
<CrazyLemon> js vem samo kolko ljudi NIMA Å¡tipendije
<CrazyLemon> pa bi mogli met
<CrazyLemon> <-
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> mas ze prevec €
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> mam čuno preveč
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> hahah
<alyosha> PREVEČ!
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> kolko presegaš=
<alyosha> =
<alyosha> 10€?:D
<CrazyLemon> pojma nimam
<CrazyLemon> nazadnje sem mel Å¡tipendijo..7 let nazaj
<CrazyLemon> 8 celo
<alyosha> pa letos si dal?
<CrazyLemon> mah kje
<alyosha> so baje povečali prcej
<alyosha> te
<alyosha> standarde
<alyosha> kriterije
<alyosha> kako se reče
<CrazyLemon> ne dajem več vlog :D
<alyosha> cepec
<alyosha> pol mas ze prvec
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> pointless je :)
<alyosha> ti pravim letos so povišali te
<alyosha> kriterije
<alyosha> nwem zakjj se mi zdi
<alyosha> da je 450€ na člana
<alyosha> samo ti si sinko edinko a=
<alyosha> ?
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> in stari oba delajo
<alyosha> ?
<CrazyLemon> em..sestro mam..samo ona se ne šteje več
<CrazyLemon> in oba delata ja
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> pol wlda nebos dobu:D
<CrazyLemon> veš kaj
<CrazyLemon> grem js probat zamenjat ta dva predmeta
<CrazyLemon> da mam več kreditnih :D
<alyosha> ?
<CrazyLemon> mam dva predmeta ki mi niso priznali
<CrazyLemon> in jih moram nekako zamenjat :)
<alyosha> za druge predmete al kaj?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<alyosha> neki kar si že mel
<alyosha> al neki kar nisi mel?
<CrazyLemon> kar nisem mel
<CrazyLemon> kar sm mel sem že naredu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> in kaj bi to blo?
<alyosha> da nisi mel
<andrejz> kdo tu?
<CrazyLemon> jah..ti novi predmeti
<CrazyLemon> uvod v rač. nisem mel
<CrazyLemon> al pa uporabniški vmesniki
<andrejz> a kul, ni se mi disconnectyl
<CrazyLemon> andrejz dont wuri bi hepi
<andrejz> BigWhale si tu?
<alyosha> CrazyLemon upišu pol ta uvod
<alyosha> bomo mel skupi ane:D
<BigWhale> andrejz, ja, na pol.
<CrazyLemon> alyosha sej to mam vpisano..samo nočem tega met :D
<andrejz> kako kaže z release paryem?
<CrazyLemon> ker se mi prekriva z enim drugim predmetom
<BigWhale> andrejz, dogovorjen je... verjetno se bom jutri kaj v pipi oglasil, da se do konca zmenimo... datum je sicer 14. 10.
<alyosha> a jebajga pol CrazyLemon s čim boš pol menjal če nimaš kaj menjat?
<alyosha> :D
<andrejz> kul, da se kaka novica napiše pa to
<BigWhale> andrejz, ja... morm se mal okol poklicat, ce se bo kak sponzor najdu
<andrejz> saša84 je mislila neke ljudi vabit, pa je dobro vedet prej, če bo :)
<BigWhale> bo, release party pred tem pa install fest nekak tko
<BigWhale> smo bli dogovorjeni
<andrejz> kul
<CrazyLemon> da bi vsaj bila ta stran malo bol pregledna..tudi ne bi Å¡kodlo..preklet fri
<andrejz> evo to - http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/stats/ubuntu-11.10-translation-stats.html#
<Pepelka> Ubuntu 11.04 Languages
<CrazyLemon> 11.04 :>
<andrejz> dražen, če bi ti brat znal
<andrejz> samo header je 11.04
<andrejz> 11.04 je tukaj - http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/stats/ubuntu-11.04-translation-stats.html#
<Pepelka> Ubuntu 11.04 Languages
<CrazyLemon> header ja..za kaj pa govorim :)
<andrejz> vsebina je pomembna, ne heade
<andrejz> header
<BigWhale> andrejz, mogoce bi blo fajn napisat post za planet ubuntu da smo #1 :>
<andrejz> si za?
<BigWhale> seveda
<andrejz> jaz pošljem en mail prevajalcem pol grem pa dol
<andrejz> preveč kompa in prevajanja zadnjih par dni :)
<BigWhale> hehe
<BigWhale> andrejz, btw, a to pomen da mamo najvec preveden al da smo prvi, k smo vse prevedl? :)
<andrejz> oboje
<BigWhale> aha
<BigWhale> heheh
<andrejz> samo če bo še eden vse prevedel, ne bomo več prvi, k pol po abecedi razvršča
<andrejz> saj lahko klikneš na jezik pa vidiš kaj manjka
<andrejz> avstralcem recimo manjka 1 string
<BigWhale> ja sem vidu ja
<BigWhale> heheh
<CrazyLemon> tudi če avstralci prevedejo tist string
<CrazyLemon> bomo mi Å¡e vedno prvi
<CrazyLemon> dokler danilo spet ne zgenerira novga reporta :P
<andrejz> ja boji bomo prvi
<andrejz> saj možno, da so ga že
<CrazyLemon> http://www.facebook.com/RevijaMonitor
<Pepelka> Monitor | Facebook
<CrazyLemon> :D
<BigWhale> Hahaha
<CrazyLemon> lahko bi njih povabli na release party :>
<andrejz> ne bi bla slaba ideja
<andrejz> CL ti jih povabi, so tvoji twitter frendi :)
<CrazyLemon> saša skrbi za promocijo!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<andrejz> no pol pa saši predlagaj, da ti naj naroči :)
<BigWhale> https://plus.google.com/104354412340246703061/posts/NdJmMGUjbxT?hl=en
<BigWhale> lol
<Pepelka> David Klasinc - Google+ - Ubuntu Slovenia made it to #1 in Ubuntu 11.10 translation.…
<andrejz> daj še na planet napiši
<andrejz> ajde
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale kdaj bo gwibber useabl?
<CrazyLemon> usable*
<BigWhale> kaj ti pa manjka?
<CrazyLemon> če ga resizeam..je..useless
<CrazyLemon> mal texta gre na levo stran..mal na desno
<CrazyLemon> etc
<CrazyLemon> :D
<BigWhale> hm
<BigWhale> mozno ja
<BigWhale> se ze dolg nisem ukvarjal z njim :/
<CrazyLemon> omg :S
<Grega> vse sem se zmenil! ;)
<CrazyLemon> torej ni ti treba hodit več na fax in si diplomiral ??
<alyosha> pizda CrazyLemon poznaš ti tega tu pri merkurju ki ma awte
<alyosha> Å¡uki al kaj je
<alyosha> on je en tašen tvoj prijatu zgleda:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha kako to on zgleda da je moj tašen prijatu :D
<alyosha> pa tašen
<alyosha> busanc:D
<alyosha> mučkaruš
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> kdaj si ti mene vidu da mučkam :D
<alyosha> kaj se delaš da ne:D
<CrazyLemon> valda da ne
<alyosha> uglavnem ga poznaš ?
<alyosha> tip ma en ql awto
<CrazyLemon> ne poznam js teh busancev
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> samo nwem če je res use kar pravi
<alyosha> al je samo narjen za ga prodat:D
<CrazyLemon> ma ni :D
<alyosha> ker uni tam je pravi lopovuš
<alyosha> samo tip tudi uno je malo čuden:D jz tam gledam awto kao in tip nek mu prepelje enega polota bogega ful
<alyosha> in tip razlaga kako ga bo zdj porihtal
<alyosha> da zgleda ko nov
<alyosha> :DD
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> nestoj tam kupovat
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> nič..pičim na servis
<alyosha> sj vem ne...a awto je widet ql ne..jebemga
<alyosha> piči ti kaj
<CrazyLemon> kaj ma veze če je videt ql
<CrazyLemon> ajde
<marko> a je kdo tukaj ko hodi na FRI in mi lahko nekaj pomaga?
<CrazyLemon> ne..večina nas hodi na FDV
<CrazyLemon> FDV FTW!
<marko> ej kako je to z urniki?
<marko> grem
<CrazyLemon> :>
<marko> na
<marko> http://urnik.fri.uni-lj.si/
<Pepelka> urnik
<marko> pa tam piše profesorji pa razredi al neki
<marko> samo kako vem kam jaz spadam lol
<marko> wtf
<CrazyLemon> jah odvisno v kateri skupini si
<CrazyLemon> oziroma..ni važno v kateri skupini si
<marko> ja kako pa to ugotovim?
<CrazyLemon> ti gledaš sam razred
<CrazyLemon> za skupino boš ze zvedu na predavanjih
<marko> ja kak razred
<marko> ne razumem
<marko> idi na stran boš videl da nikjer ni razreda
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa je na desni strani?
<marko> ja studenti
<marko> samo ne vem kaj naj izberem :D
<marko> tiste končnince
<marko> so mogoče od kod do kod po abecedi'
<CrazyLemon> jah verjetno ne boš izbral ne 2. ne 3. ker ... nisi ne drugi ne tretji letnik :)
<marko> ja pa keri prvi letnik:D
<marko> kaj je to
<CrazyLemon> đizs krajst
<marko> BMA BM BUN
<CrazyLemon> si sploh bil na prvi strani? :)
<marko> ne vem kaj so to za ene kratice
<marko> ja
<marko> je samo link do tega urnika
<marko> CrazyLemon, ping
<CrazyLemon> emm
<CrazyLemon> očitno več ne pše
<CrazyLemon> piše
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem..če si VISOKOŠOLSKI...gledaš VS
<CrazyLemon> če si UNI..gledaš...guess what...UNI
<Grega> a je nas markec zrasel in zacel spoznavati studentsko zivljenje? :)
<CrazyLemon> oziroma B-VS ter B-UN
<CrazyLemon> BOLONJSKI VS..ter BOLONJSKI UN
<CrazyLemon> sej ni tak težko no
<marko> ja in tam prvi letnik
<marko> sta dva
<marko> en je BVS-RI en pa BVS-RI SE
<Grega> marko: prvi teden ne rabis it na fax, poslusaj mene..
<CrazyLemon> ja..SE..le kaj bi to bilo...hmm
<Grega> tam konec meseca nato zacnes gledat urnik
<marko> http://urnik.fri.uni-lj.si/allocations?group=1908
<CrazyLemon> mogoče SEžana pismo
<Pepelka> urnik
<marko> verjetno sem to
<marko> EPICCC
<marko> keri carsk
<marko> urnik
<marko> v četrtek že grem domov <3
<marko> pa glih zadosti droge mam
<CrazyLemon> marko ta teden ja
<CrazyLemon> drug teden tudi mogoče
<CrazyLemon> tretji teden pa ne več :)
<marko> boli me kurac
<marko> :(
<marko> čakaj
<marko> torej ta urnik
<marko> že od danes velja??
<marko> ker pol sem ena predavanja zamudil
<marko> e
<marko> lolol
<CrazyLemon> đizs krajst..res si annoying fax noob..........SI SI PREBRAL POŠTO KI SI JO DOBU??
<marko> ma dobro je
<marko> ne vem
<marko> sploh nič
<marko> lol
<marko> al okej
<marko> glavno da mam urnik:D
<CrazyLemon> očitno :)
<marko> a naj mam prenosnika na vse ta predavanja
<CrazyLemon> če ne želiš naredit prvega letnika..pol ja :)
<marko> wtf jutri mam od enih pa do Å¡estih predavanja
<CrazyLemon> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/firefox-7-web-browser,3037.html
<Pepelka> Web Browser Grand Prix 7: Firefox 7, Chrome 14, Opera 11.51 : Web Browser Grand Prix 7
<andrejz> živjo ma kdo 11.10
<andrejz> ?
<andrejz> lahko kdo sproba libreoffice (kar se prevodov tiče)
<CrazyLemon> itak..9.99 € pa sva zmenjena
<andrejz> ok, amapk mi daš 10 € promocijski popust :P
<andrejz> a je preveden libreoffice?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<andrejz> ok pr meni je samo deloma
<andrejz> meniji niso
<CrazyLemon> L
<CrazyLemon> :P
<andrejz> za spreadsheet govorim
<CrazyLemon> js pa za writer
<andrejz> Å¡e spred poglej
<CrazyLemon> preglednica: [x]
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> čak mal
<CrazyLemon> preglednica = calc ??
<nafisa> očitno
<nafisa> !t en sl calc
<Pepelka> calc
<nafisa> ah
<t3ch> calc.exe
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: vlc - zvok utihne pri pausi  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5126/new/posts/
<nafisa> !t sl en razpredelnica
<Pepelka> Table
<nafisa> aja, tabela
<nafisa> ne vem ...
<nafisa> kr neki :D
<CrazyLemon> očitno .<
<CrazyLemon> :>*
<nafisa> ja, sam kjr neke tujke pa kombinacije ...
<nafisa> mene glavica bubu :((
<marko> andrejz, jaz mam 11.10
 * zdobersek je koncno dobil sposoben internet
<andrejz> @marko: odpri calc
<andrejz> pa poglej po menijih, če je kaj angleškega
<andrejz> (seveda je pogoj da maš na SLO nastavljen jezik)
<marko> prevedno vse
<zdobersek> should be!
<zdobersek> :)
<andrejz> mh, mogoče mi je lang pack zbrisal
<andrejz> @zdoberšek: LibreOffice je ena od stvari, ki je v launchpadu ni, tako da ni nujno
<andrejz> to gre mimo launchpada
<andrejz> ampak majo pridnega prevajalca, zato zelo dvomim, da ni preveden
<andrejz> @zdobersek: si spil pir? zdaj si zaslužiš :)
<zdobersek> ne se
<zdobersek> mogoce zdejle pade, grem do kolegov na preserca
<andrejz> no le daj, da ne boš izpustil :)
<andrejz> vsi ostali pa lahko zdaj kakšen bug reportate, ziher je še kakšen kje :)
<zdobersek> vsakic, ko pogledam urnik, je manj stvari gor
<zdobersek> vseckam.
<andrejz> rešeno
<andrejz> iz neznanega vzroka nisem mel langpacka za libreoffice gor
<andrejz> Å¡e en bug za prevert
<andrejz> marko si tam
<andrejz> odpri "dash" in začni nekaj iskat
<andrejz> ali sta niza "applications" in "files in folders" prevedena?
<andrejz> CrazyLemon?
<alyosha> CrazyLemon bitch!
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> amm kaj lahko to africo dam v chroma? al moram praw v FF?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha si zrihtau majco? :>
<CrazyLemon> andrejz ?
<alyosha> pff pa nego
<alyosha> a misliš ti da sem jaz amater al kaj:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha good boy..sm že mislu da se boš začel potit pa jecljat in da te bodo izključli iz faxa zaradi prevare
<CrazyLemon> :>
<alyosha> je bla neka kr prijetna curica:D je to delila tam in nam dajale te papirje certifikate idt
<alyosha> in sem sedel lih tam za njo
<alyosha> tko da smo use se zmenl:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha iz ljubljane al sežane?
<alyosha> samo so tko
<alyosha> nwem
<alyosha> nisem prasaw
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ma pomoje Lj
<alyosha> ker ni iz FRIja
<alyosha> :/
<alyosha> :D
<andrejz> CL, preveri un bug zgoraj
<alyosha> tašna simpatična je bla:D
<CrazyLemon> je kakšna v razredu ?
<alyosha> 2:D
<alyosha> samo ni blo danes nobene
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> majce pa so tko...za
<alyosha> žemske piše gor kao
<CrazyLemon> andrejz nista prevedena
<alyosha> mmmm
<andrejz> ok, sem reportal bug
<andrejz> subbaj se
<alyosha> my software is user friendly
<andrejz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-lens-files/+bug/865430
<Pepelka> Bug #865430 in unity-place-files: “Categories "Applications" and "Files and folders" are untranslated”
<CrazyLemon> andrejz prav tako ni prevedeno "switch user account"
<alyosha> je pokazala ona kako zgleda to:) je mela very user friendly software:D
<alyosha> za tipe pa je
<alyosha> My hardware is plug and play
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha lame
<alyosha> al je to usako leto isto?
<CrazyLemon> ampak ok
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ni ne
<alyosha> ma tko...precej lame je ja..
<alyosha> bolse bi blo da bi pisalo spredaj na veliko
<alyosha> FRI se
<alyosha> žana
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha si najdu takoj fax al si lutau
<alyosha> hehe sem najdu iz prve
<alyosha> sj ni tko tezko najt
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> pa sej sm ti reku da ni :)
<Sky[x]> kdo se kle kosir pise da mej dodal na g+ ?
<CrazyLemon> js!
<Sky[x]> eh ti na ;'\[] tiho :)
<Sky[x]> čćžšđ
<Sky[x]> :)
<CrazyLemon> Neosvinčeni 95-oktanski bencin bo dražji za 2,6 centa, liter pa bo po novem stal 1,313 evra
<CrazyLemon> matr jim pohlepno
<alyosha> pizda so lopovi res
<alyosha> lopovi!
<nafisa> alyosha, kaj spet bantiš?
<alyosha> jao nafisa kdo je tebe učil govorit res
<alyosha> majketi
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> si Å¡la u Å¡olo? al si
<alyosha> že špicala
<alyosha> pvoej povej
<nafisa> alyosha, jst sem brezposelna oseba
<nafisa> kaj bi rad od mene?
<alyosha> €€€
<alyosha> samo €€€ bi jaz rad
<alyosha> drugo mam
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> jst ti nam dala €€€
<alyosha> pa sj si brezposelna
<alyosha> tej so polni dnarja
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> ja, lepo
<Sky[x]> taj bla kruta :)
<CrazyLemon> http://peacekeeper.futuremark.com
<Pepelka> Peacekeeper - free universal browser test from Futuremark
<CrazyLemon> kolko dobite rezultate
<nafisa> 5 minutni test?
<CrazyLemon> malce več rabi :D
<CrazyLemon> js sm testiral ff 7.0.1 pa dobim 1812
<CrazyLemon> zdej pa testiram chrome
<Sky[x]> da probam se jst tale test da vidm kok mi da v ff 7.01
<alyosha> 2380
<alyosha> v chromu
<Sky[x]> dej se v ff 7.01
<alyosha> HTML5 Capabilities 5/6
<Sky[x]> bom jst se v chrome
<alyosha> nimam ff 77
<alyosha> 7
<alyosha> mama 3.6:D
<lynxlynxlynx> mal čuden test, skor ne obremenjuje procesorja
<lynxlynxlynx> 1562 opera
<Sky[x]> dal ff 7 na test da vidm
<Sky[x]> sam men ful net steka dons neki
<nafisa> lynxlynxlynx, moogče teb ne
<CrazyLemon> js sm dobu 2939 v chromeu :)
<nafisa> jst imam pa ne tako močen procesor
<nafisa> pa ne tok velik rama
<nafisa> pa mi ga včas več kot pol obremeni
<Sky[x]> zdjle sem gledal je skakal
<Sky[x]> 14 28 50  % porabe proca :>
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx kako ne obremenjuje..men je kr konstantna poraba bila 50%+
<nafisa> men pa 45+
<nafisa> pa vse do 98
<lynxlynxlynx> men ~pol od tega cel sistem
<Sky[x]> 103% mi kur ff haha :D
<lynxlynxlynx> mogoče je ff bolje paraleliziran
<Sky[x]> pa 400mb rama skor
<nafisa> zdele mi une slikce 4 nalaga, mi je na 100 ruknil
<Grega> what winks and fucks like a tiger?
<Grega> ;)
<Sky[x]> joj to res 5min dela :S
<nafisa> Grega, moj tip
<nafisa> :P
<Grega> rozica :>
<CrazyLemon> Grega lol
<Grega> koncno :)
<Sky[x]> 2331 - FF7.01
<nafisa> 668
<nafisa> HTML5 Capabilities 4/6
<Sky[x]> da se chrome sporbam :)
<Sky[x]> heh v chrome sem pozabu dam am flash skloplen :)
<Sky[x]> svasta
<Sky[x]> upodabljalnik za chrome :D
<Sky[x]> 4041 - Chrome :D
<Sky[x]> opere pa raj nam sprobov hehe :D
<nafisa> jst zdele ff laufam
<nafisa> lepše teče, kot je v chromiumu
<Sky[x]> zakvam am otok razlicne rezultate ?
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> 211
<nafisa> Na prodaj dve rabljeni zimski gumi Sava eskimo S3. 175/65R14, letnik 06, profila 5-6mm. 5€/komad.
<marko> kater IDE priporočate za linux?
<marko> eclipse/netbeans/kdevelop...?
<Aseq> marko, za kaj priblizno delat?
<marko> c++/c/python največ pa verjetno še javo al pa kaj, ne vem kaj na FRI-ju planirajo
<nafisa> jst sem na winsih mela eclipse
<nafisa> na winsih
<Aseq> oh ce je pa za fri je pa karkoli uredu
<marko> ma vseeno
<nafisa> na ubuntu imam pa netbeans
<marko> kaj je najbolj user friendly in najhitreje, lightweight
<marko> pač najbolj uporabno
<marko> da bom pol ostal na tem
<nafisa> za c sem mela pa na winsih quincy
<nafisa> al kuko se napiše
<lynxlynxlynx> c
<lynxlynxlynx> v
<lynxlynxlynx> err
<lynxlynxlynx> vim
<nafisa> hehe
<nafisa> vim, ja
<marko> sem vedu lynxlynxlynx
<Aseq> marko, za to kar boste tam delali je vse samo  pisanje kode in klik na 'play', tako da je vse ok
<nafisa> pridem Å¡e not
<nafisa> napisat Å¡e znam kej
<nafisa> pol pa komi komi shranim :D
<nafisa> se mi je polž zadnč clo ga naštelu gor
<marko> Aseq, pol že raje gedit pa g++ ročno uporabim
<nafisa> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> zapreš iz drugega terminala s pkill vim :)
<marko> če je tako
<Aseq> marko, ja sej
<marko> čeprav sem hotel nek IDE, na katerega bi se navajal
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> al pa kr na x v levem zgornjem kotu?
<marko> in bi pol tud kake večje projekte z njim delal
<Aseq> IDE je v redu ce delas kaj vecjega
<nafisa> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> kdevelop ima kar fajn semantični označevalnik
<lynxlynxlynx> za manjše stvari pa poljubni editor
<nafisa> apčih
<lynxlynxlynx> sam da ma syntax highlight pa je
<nafisa> vse je res :D
<lynxlynxlynx> 15 / 7 napoved za petek :s
<nafisa> super
<nafisa> končn mal hladno
 * CrazyLemon je bil prisiljen naredit yahoo mail :/
<marko> CrazyLemon, a veš za kak dober film
<CrazyLemon> marko nope
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Niber: [rešeno] Kubuntu 11.10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5157/new/posts/
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, kdo ti je pa pištolo na tilnik držal, da si si ga naredu?
<CrazyLemon> nafisa youtube :S
<nafisa> ??? :S
<Grega> pac raje redtube uporabljal..
<nafisa> kuga ima pa yahoo z youtubom?
<nafisa> Grega, ne morjo vsi tko ko ti, no
<Grega> pol so si sami krivi..
<nafisa> saj na youtube se loh logiraš iz gmaila, CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ne če je youtube račun že vezan na google apps mail
<nafisa> aja ...
<CrazyLemon> pol al moraš ustvarit nov gmail račun (katerih imam že preveč) ali vezat youtube račun na nek mail k ne spada pod google
<nafisa> jst imam 4 @gmail.com
<CrazyLemon> Grega redtube is overrated :>
<Grega> 4tube?
<Grega> morem it..
<Grega> :>
<marko> youjizz.com
<marko> the best
<CrazyLemon> tale serija 13 pa ni bad :D
<alyosha> kašna to serrija?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Krt57: DigitalVideoRecorder  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5161/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Miha512: Namestitev  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5146/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: [rešeno] Kubuntu 11.10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5157/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek od kdaj maš ti siol??
<Sky[x]> od kr je student ?
<CrazyLemon> aja točno
<CrazyLemon> Å¡tudent je
<CrazyLemon> čist pozabu da tale mularija po novem na fax hodi
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Namestitev  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5146/new/posts/
<zdobersek> SIOL
<zdobersek> FAKIN WIRELESS
<zdobersek> kar je dobro.
<zdobersek> 4mb na speedtestu!
<alyosha> pf
<alyosha> meni ne gre več ko 3 na wlan ni šanse
<zdobersek> povem v petek, kak se v dezju obnese
<alyosha> Å¡e to bolj slabo
<alyosha> 2,5
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek badass madafaka!
<zdobersek> mhm!
 * zdobersek does a madafaka pose
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek in!?!? kak se ti zdi ta Å¡tudentski lajf? alcohol, sex and code ?
<CrazyLemon> :))
<zdobersek> nice!
<zdobersek> danes so nam ze torija uturl za eno uro
<CrazyLemon> a si v Å¡tudentu?
<CrazyLemon> aja??
<CrazyLemon> haha
<zdobersek> zacuda sam en stavek o zemanti
<CrazyLemon> a niste mel sprejem na kongresnem ?
<zdobersek> ja, se prej pa na friju
<zdobersek> nisem v studentu, enosobna v studentom namenjeni hisi na dolgem mostu, je kul.
<CrazyLemon> ah..pol si dokaj blizu faxa
<zdobersek> 3.5 km
<zdobersek> 10min w/ bus
<CrazyLemon> 3min s kolesom..ftw
<zdobersek> tori lepo predstavu kiberpipo pa se par drugih placov
<CrazyLemon> a celo :)
<zdobersek> potem je dal pa hama na g+ hangouts
<zdobersek> in je potem ham razlagu, kok lepo je v googlu bit intern
<zdobersek> ma pa tori ubuntu + unity na kompu
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Urnik za prevajalski maraton  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5103/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Urnik za prevajalski maraton  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5103/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> komp po 15 dneh uptima sekr ql dela :)
<Sky[x]> 22:05  up 15 days, 10:29, 2 users, load averages: 0.59 0.60 0.43
<CrazyLemon> moj tudi
<CrazyLemon> po
<CrazyLemon>  22:06:32 up 1 day,  7:11,  1 user,  load average: 0,02, 0,07, 0,07
<CrazyLemon> tudi kul dela!
<Sky[x]> hehe
<zdobersek> za apu kr dobr!
<zdobersek> ^^
<CrazyLemon> suck it kiddo :>
<CrazyLemon> emm
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga twitter za UbuntuSlovenija predlaga
<CrazyLemon> MileyCyrus
<CrazyLemon> pa britneyspears ???????????
<Sky[x]> Če si bruc si v status napiši smrkec BRUC ! :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] arkas: Katera USB TV kartica  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5004/new/posts/
<zdobersek> kter status?
<Sky[x]> FB :D
<Sky[x]> al pa twiiter hehe :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ti mas kontrolo nad twitter accountom, ergo tvoja krivda
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek bat waj
<zdobersek> coz
<zdobersek> apu
<CrazyLemon> sej nisem nikol čekiral ne MC ne BS
<zdobersek> ... mar res?
<zdobersek> potem je pa kak follower
<zdobersek> 'pameten twitter'
<zdobersek> .. in me pozabijo vpisat v bazo, tak da ne morem prevzet te digitalne identitete
<zdobersek> in sem zdej nula.
<nafisa> zdobersek, kaj spet jokaš?
<nafisa> oj, anny
<anny> ojla!
<Grega> wink ;)
<nafisa> kako si kej?
<zdobersek> nafisa: ce grem jutr na faks, se sploh ne morem v eduoram povezat
<anny> gre, gre!
<zdobersek> bom nehu zdej
<nafisa> aaa, Grega se tkoj oglas, kakor kaka ženska pride
<CrazyLemon> Grega lol
<CrazyLemon> tiger ..calm down!
<Grega> kdo je zenska?
<anny> je Å¡e kaj za prevest?
<CrazyLemon> :))
<nafisa> zdobersek, in zakaj se ne moreš?
<CrazyLemon> anny dost tega!
<Grega> :))
<CrazyLemon> si vidla novico??
<CrazyLemon> #1 smo!
<nafisa> prvi smo, ja
<zdobersek> nafisa: ker me se niso dal v bazo
<anny> kaj novega?
<nafisa> zadavi jih
<zdobersek> cem
<zdobersek> ze jutri
<anny> bom!
<Grega> anny.. je.. zenska.. shit.. se malo pa se bom moral zacet lepo obnasat
<anny> samo povej koga!
<Grega> treba bo nek red tukaj naret
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> Grega sej veš..babe pa IRC..no such thing
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Grega> oh, tocno
<Grega> good :)
<anny> babe pa linux, no such thing!
<zdobersek> sami pretenderji al kok?
<nafisa> anny,
<Grega> rule 30
<nafisa> https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu
<Pepelka> Translations : Package Descriptions for Ubuntu
<Grega> !google rule 30
<nafisa> tule je polno za prevajat ;)
<Pepelka> Rule 30 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rule_30
<Grega> hm
<nafisa> anny je čist ql punca
<nafisa> tak da en mi naj neki čez njo reče
<Grega> http://api.ning.com/files/hr*oLb11BPIVY5s1GiBqfZFD8a7n*jLTQrFO4Nc6-xYDoNyidpm1c4hlSGNaym7D3e1UdkYNvId07dAAM4ApBIFqIRy91xYM/NoGirlsOnInternet.jpg
<nafisa> ga bom na gobec!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: DigitalVideoRecorder  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5161/new/posts/
<nafisa> da bo vse zvezde vidu
<anny> ok, dala pod bookmark
<Grega> ok
<nafisa> Grega, dej ...
<nafisa> s čim drugim osvajaj punce
<Grega> mislim.. ne mene
<anny> nafisa, hvala za podporo :)
<Grega> wink? ;)
 * Grumpek zagrabi popkorn :)
<nafisa> ne ... na link pikiram
<CrazyLemon> lol Grumpek ..kul link :)))
<nafisa> Grumpek, kaj pa ti?
<Grumpek> jem popkorn :)
<nafisa> lol
<Grumpek> pa cakam da ga bos na gobec
<nafisa> dober tek
<CrazyLemon> a ni mela nafisa tako frizuro na eni sliki???????
<CrazyLemon> al sm js to sanjal :S
<nafisa> keri sliki?
<Grega> pogosto ti to sanjas, a?
<CrazyLemon> Grega mhm :/
<nafisa> Grega, o kerem linku zdej govorimo?
<anny> tole pa ni nafisa, jaz pa tudi ne
<Grega> nafisa: pojma nimam
<CrazyLemon> anny we dont judge!
<Grega> nafisa: pomoje se CL drogira..
<anny> dedukcija: rule 30 ne drži!
<nafisa> a tem no girls ...?
<nafisa> ja, saj vem, da se dopingira
<nafisa> sam nisem vedla, da je že tako zabredu
<anny> zgleda tako
<Grega> d-r-o...eh..
<nafisa> itak mi ne odpre slike
<CrazyLemon> d-r-o-la? :S
<anny> CL, kaj teb dogaja?
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, bo treba na odvajanje it, veš
<Grega> ja, CrazyLemon
<zdobersek> ja, CrazyLemon
<Grega> razocaral si nas
<CrazyLemon> anny marsikaj..marsiiiiikaj!
<anny> v kakšni komuni se bo našel plac
<CrazyLemon> a tako..a kr vsi
<anny> za pobiranje krompirja pa čebule
<nafisa> anny, lej ... klikneš na c pol pa stisneš na tab tipko ... pa se ti pojavijo nicki na c ... ko pritiskaš na tab ...
<CrazyLemon> namesto da bi me podpiral..kr tko
<CrazyLemon> hvala..res hvala
<nafisa> da ti ni treba nickov pisat
<Grega> c
<nafisa> tab tipka, Grega
<Grega> :>
<anny> ccc
<Grega> c
<nafisa> Grega, Grega Grega Grega Grega Grega Grega Grega
<nafisa> Grega, Grega Grega Grega Grega
<nafisa> Grega, Grega Grega Grega
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> lej, ko je dol Å¡el
<nafisa> čist užaljen
<anny> ušel
<nafisa> ma, mulo je Å¡el kuhat
<Grega> glej kaj si zdaj naredila
<nafisa> a ko je pa men govoru, da sem mumilarka ...
<nafisa> morm pa vse požret
<nafisa> lej ... dol je šel ... torej že ima te probleme
<Grega> jah, ti lahko..
<Grega> on pac ne more
 * Grumpek gre po nov popkorn :) LOL
<nafisa> ali jih je imel
<nafisa> zato pa je tok suh :D
<Grega> pac
<anny> grumpek, prinesem Å¡e pivo
<Grumpek> TO JA !
<Grumpek> ti si nasa :)
<anny> ne boš suhih kokic glodal
<Grumpek> sej mam caj :)
<Grumpek> sem sezonsko pokvarjen :D
<nafisa> Grumpek, dej ... bod dec
<anny> mahm čajči je za bolne pa stare
<nafisa> anny, pa za nafiso ;)
<Grumpek> cajcek je super
<Grumpek> sploh zame ko sel boln pa star :P
<CrazyLemon> ah who are we kidding..sj vem da ne morte bit brez mene
<nafisa> nehu je kuhat mulo :D
<anny> to je bilo hitro
<CrazyLemon> ni žiletk..sam tist mach 3..tist pa ne reže  hudič
<Grega> zdaj bo pa hudic!
<nafisa> ja, lej ... bi ti posodla, CrazyLemon
<nafisa> pa si predeleč
<CrazyLemon> nafisa karkol je tvoje
<CrazyLemon> je tvoje :>
<nafisa> jst na Å¡tajerskem ... ti dol na obal ...
<anny> CL, lahko posodim depilator
<nafisa> eno bi obdržala ... druge pa teb dala
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, back and cleaner than ever!
<CrazyLemon> anny a ti bi rada da umrem v hudih mukah?
<Grumpek> sam remember... down the street not cross of it ;)
<CrazyLemon> Grumpek lol :)
<anny> ja no samo predlagam...če žiletk ni
<nafisa> anny, sej se loh javiš ...
<Grumpek> sam ves ka
<Grumpek> ce se mislis fentat se dej proper way
<CrazyLemon> anny čemu me tok sovražiš?
<nafisa> pa mu ti z unim depilatorjem, ko puli kocine ...
<Grumpek> .45 ACP
<Grumpek> to je najmanj kar je se castno :)
<nafisa> ti povem ... prosu te bo, da ga ustreliš :D
<CrazyLemon> Grumpek quick way out is for pussies :)
<Grumpek> hehe ustrel se v trebuh
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<Grumpek> pa da te vidimo kak hiter bos popravu na glavo
<anny> prvič hočeš skočit z mosta, drugič hočeš tulit v luno, tretjič se že navadiš
<CrazyLemon> most!
<CrazyLemon> hvala za idejo anny !
<anny> veš kolk tipov se depilira
<nafisa> ja, on se brije
<nafisa> po nogah
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Krt57: DigitalVideoRecorder  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5161/new/posts/
<nafisa> je reku 1x: ker tip se pa ne :D
<nafisa> loh mu medve odpreva oči ... kako se je fajn na mašino depilirat
<nafisa> al pa z voskom :D
<anny> jaaa
<nafisa> zgaga je prišla ...
<nafisa> a zgaga je reku za MB al pa MS za srečanje?
<zgaga> nic nisem reko
<anny> ne se zdej ven vleč ;)
<Grega> ;)
<nafisa> kso pa Å¡e ima ice chat?
<CrazyLemon> zeh
<nafisa> se ti spi?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> pa neki bi jedu
<CrazyLemon> pa razmišljam kako najbl učinkovito obe potrebi potešit
<nafisa> jest med spanjem?
<CrazyLemon> mhm!
<anny> baje požremo v lajfu 70 živalc med spanjem...ni blema
<CrazyLemon> anny js sm bral da požremo v povprečju cca. 13 pajkov
<anny> no evoj
<anny> mal mesa, proteinov, pa Å¡e bio je...
<CrazyLemon> Seven spiders in one year
<CrazyLemon> ŠE VEČ!
<nafisa> ojoj
<nafisa> umru boš
<anny> nah, ne bo
<nafisa> anny, ni treba skrbet ... ko bo naslednjega pajka pojedu, se bo vrgu z mostu
<nafisa> nau treba depilirat :D
<nafisa> delo imave pršparan
<CrazyLemon> http://www.burkemuseum.org/spidermyth/myths/whileyousleep.html
<Pepelka> Spider Myths: Gulp!
<Grumpek> glej da bo voda dost globoka... cene se bos potolku :)
<nafisa> haha, Grumpek
<nafisa> a ne ješ kokic?
<Grumpek> zmankal
<nafisa> ajoj
<nafisa> jst bi tut kokice
<nafisa> namest tega mam pa sam pečene kostanje :S
<Grumpek> sej to je tut ql :)
<anny> mjam
<Grumpek> mam se skledo lesnikov
<Grumpek> hmmm kam sem dal klese
<anny> na rožniku jih je že kaj?
<nafisa> česa, anny ???
<CrazyLemon> medvedov! česa le!?!?
<Grega> tigrov!
<nafisa> lev je samo
<nafisa> sorry
<anny> kostanjev, hihi
<anny> medotov se ne bojim
<Grega> anny: kaj pa tigrov?
<CrazyLemon> seveda ne..če maš epilator v roki
<anny> ne
<CrazyLemon> se bl oni bojijo tebe
<Grega> pa bi se morala
<anny> bojim se samo miši
<anny> vsi ostali, žabe, kače, kuščarji, pajki so OK
<Grega> misi si bolj CrazyLemonov teren..
<nafisa> saj ne zgledaš ko slon ...
<nafisa> to sem jst bl slonu podobna ...
<anny> kače so sploh inteligentne živali
<nafisa> ma dej ... mi net prekinlo
<CrazyLemon> true that Grega ..v zadnjem mesecu sem jih vidu kar neki :)
<CrazyLemon> so bile pa dokaj majhne miške
<anny> fuuuj, bejž, marš, na pomoč :(
<CrazyLemon> ah dont be a drama queen..kaj pa ti bo 5-7cm velika miška?
<Grega> :>
<anny> gravž
<CrazyLemon> razn tega da skoči nate pa te  začne grizt
<Grega> lol
<Grumpek> macka se spila z njo :)
<Grega> lol
 * CrazyLemon se smeje ker vidi eno miš zravn anny 
<anny> miši slona prestrašijo, pa ne bodo mene
<CrazyLemon> *cough* spodaj pod mizo *cough*
<anny> te pridem potolč po hrbtu?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj..a mi miš hodi po hrbtu????
<CrazyLemon> :S
<CrazyLemon> :))
<anny> se mi zdi, da se ti je nekaj zataknilo
<CrazyLemon> je bolš zdej..hvala vseeno
<Grega> nafisa: pridruzi se debati, no
<Grega> :)))
<Grega> oh!
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> your wish is her command :>
<nafisa_> kaj s tem netom
<anny> dol jo meče
<nafisa_> 5 minut za tem, ko je net prekinlo ... rekonekta irc
<Grega> nonstop
<nafisa_> ma, mene meče ko mačka skos
<anny> :9
<nafisa_> anze je spizdu :D
<CrazyLemon> jah..nič čudnega..fant je pršu debatirat o ubuntuju
<nafisa_> ne
<CrazyLemon> vedve pa o miših
<CrazyLemon> mislim..svašta :/
<nafisa_> poznam ga ...
<nafisa_> bol k ti
<nafisa_> definitivno bolj kot ti !!! :D
<nafisa_> lol
<Grumpek> kot da bi bila debata o ubuntuju bolj zanimiva kot o misih :)
<anny> sej lahko tudi o ubuntu
<anny> bo kakšen žur v pipi?
<nafisa_> wiiiiiii
<anny> nafisa, tebe pa res zaj...
<CrazyLemon> anny 14.10 :)
<anny> a reeeees?
<CrazyLemon> anny seveda res..zakaj ne bi bilo res
<anny> oki doki, saj verjamem
<CrazyLemon> sej bo kmalu novica o tem
<CrazyLemon> tko da čekiraj ubuntu.si al pa FB al pa twitter
<CrazyLemon> :)
<anny> tam je tko
<Grumpek> juter bo zurka :)
<anny> 40 tipov, 5 njihov punc, pa jest & nafisa
<nafisa> hehe, anny
<CrazyLemon> Grumpek yay..ajfoun parti :)
<anny> :D
<CrazyLemon> anny jah..pripelji Å¡e ti svojo punco/fanta!
<Grumpek> ne Tim Cooks first time :D
<anny> haha
<nafisa> jst bi voji 2 punci pripeljala ...
<Grumpek> ko ga bo Jobs zbrcal dol z odra
<nafisa> samo sta premali za med take geeke :D
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ti raje ne...res ne :>
<CrazyLemon> Grumpek Tim Cooks je pa kdo ? :)
<anny> :)
<Grumpek> lol
<Grumpek> Apple CEO
<anny> moj je zaprisežen M$ fan
<CrazyLemon> ah :) edina omembe vredna oseba iz applea je steve jobs..in je edino ime k ga poznam :D
<Grumpek> http://www.apple.com/pr/bios/tim-cook.html
<Pepelka> Apple - Press Info - Apple Leadership - Tim Cook
<Grumpek> noja Jobsa ni vec :)
<CrazyLemon> anny fuj to!
<Grumpek> pravzaprav Tim vodi Apple ze 2 leti
<Grumpek> zdej je sam uradno ratalo
<nafisa> mojga nikakor ne morem prepričat, da bi prišel na ubuntu zadeve
<nafisa> pa sam uporablja ubuntu že od začetka
<anny> no evo
<anny> pa smo tam
<Grumpek> :)
<Grumpek> redhat ruls :P
<anny> lahko ga podkupim s kakšno meseno podkupnino
<CrazyLemon> anny vse v imenu odprtosti!
<CrazyLemon> mislim..odprte kode
<CrazyLemon> :D
<anny> recimo z obiskom pri nafisi :)
<nafisa> kwa kwa kwa kwa?
<nafisa> kaj spet jst?
<CrazyLemon> ti si "mesena podkupnina"...baje
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> anny, ti ne veš, kaj je za mojga mesena podkupnina
<nafisa> verjem ... ne želiš si tega
<anny> pri nafisi v klubu :)
<nafisa> al pa še česa ne vem :D
<anny> upam, da ni mladoletnikov tu gor :o
<nafisa> ammm ...
<nafisa> ne vem :d
<nafisa> CrazyLemon bl to ve
<nafisa> kdo je mladoletn pa kdo ni
<CrazyLemon> ja..mladoletni fantje so moja stvar
<Grumpek> :o
<anny> ti pederfil stari! :)
<CrazyLemon> anny :/
<anny> Å¡ala
<CrazyLemon> ampak vsaj ne uporabljam MS!
<CrazyLemon> :/
<anny> moj poklon
<Grumpek> here we go again :D
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Grumpek> MS haters unite
<CrazyLemon> a lej..uspešno sem zamenjal temo..ane :))
<anny> 15. bo baje protest na kongrescu
<Grumpek> rajsi se vprasajte, kdo vas je pripelu v svet racunalnikov ;)
<nafisa> ker protest?
<CrazyLemon> Grumpek porn!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<anny> proti kapitalizmu, kapitalu, pa multinacionalkam
<nafisa> ah
<nafisa> kr neki spet
<Grumpek> ki je laufal na kerih winsih ? :D
<anny> lahko se tam združmo, ane?
<CrazyLemon> 95!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<anny> haha
<CrazyLemon> ne..lažem..98 so bili :)
<Grumpek> anny AKji dovoljeni ?
<nafisa> win 2000
<nafisa> :))
<Grumpek> huh mladic :)
<CrazyLemon> Grumpek ja :(
<Grumpek> amiga :P
<anny> boxerji tud
<Grumpek> kak je to blo ql
<Grumpek> :D
<CrazyLemon> Grumpek uh..starček :S
<nafisa> sam prvi, ko sem jih uporabljala, so bli 95, ja ... hmmm
<anny> pa kiji za bezbal
<Grumpek> ok pridem :)
<Grumpek> AKja ti posodim, sam RPG pa je moj !
<anny> grumpek čist navdušen
<nafisa> mi mamo v klibi en kih za bejzbol
<nafisa> klubu*
<CrazyLemon> en apčih za bezbol
<anny> UOE
<CrazyLemon> :P
<nafisa> upravni odbor evrope?
<Grumpek> CrazyLemon: ne takrat so racunalniki se bli na pravi poti... pol pa je Intel zmagal :)
<anny> Ubuntu Oborožena Enota
<nafisa> aaa
<anny> nene
<anny> mi smo čist pacifisti
<Grumpek> kdo je pacifist ?
<anny> make open sorce, not M$$$
<Grumpek> ne boljs... I will rob you, cuz I can
<Grumpek> :)
<anny> no, you can't
<Grumpek> yeah I can
<anny> P.S. Obamovo geslo za volitve 2012
<nafisa> i'll fuck u ... cause u don't know how to :D
<anny> you go, girl!
<Grumpek> ha ?
<CrazyLemon> ne jo spodbujat no!
<anny> zakaj ne?
<Grumpek> ok I admitt... Please show me how :P
<anny> sej nau nobenga posilla
<CrazyLemon> anny to ti misliš :/
 * Grumpek is listening to "The ANIMAL" streaming "Dire Straits - Money For Nothing". 96kbps AAC 
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> anny, ti si taprva na vrsti ;)
<anny> dokazov nimam, to je res
<anny> aaaa, že bežim
<nafisa> joke joke
<Grumpek> cak cak ka pa jaz ?????
<nafisa> ti bom prej rožco prnesla, ko pa posilila
<Grumpek> matr tkle te pustijo
<Grumpek> pa se posilit te pol noce
<anny> ti si izpadel iz enačbe
<Grumpek> sami laznivci
<CrazyLemon> Grumpek pač..ubuntu uporabniki/ce :S
<Grumpek> grumf grumf
<Grumpek> grem mulo kuhat
<anny> *ice!
 * Grumpek prinese ekonm pisker
<anny> daj Å¡e zame skuhaj, ko si ravno pri delu
<Grumpek> cez pol ure bo
<Grumpek> dobis
<anny> hvala
<anny> zlat si
<nafisa> anny, kr posiljeni bi radi bli ... a jim zrihtave ene 2 dvometrska črnca s 25 centi batino ... tako debelo? :D
<Grumpek> cak cak
<anny> ej, če jih zrihtaš, jih ne bove dale naprej
<Grumpek> rekla si da me bos ti
<Grumpek> kaj zdej poziras besedo
<nafisa> anny, men je 25 premal
<Grumpek> pa se skrivas za drugimi
<CrazyLemon> pa ne sam besedo!
<CrazyLemon> :P
<Grumpek> ajde da te vidimo
<nafisa> Grumpek, premalega maš ...
<nafisa> sorry
<Grumpek> ka pa ti ves
<nafisa> jst use vem
<Grumpek> sevede
<anny> nč nau
<nafisa> vsako oslarijo :D
<Grumpek> take mamo ja
<Grumpek> tlele neki obljubljajo pol pa nista
<anny> nafisa, pazi, da se v jetra ne dregneš!
<Grumpek> pffff
<anny> grumpy, ne izzivaj
<nafisa> Grumpek, ne moreš se tkole z mano na javnem menit
<nafisa> pa Å¡e loga se
<Grumpek> hahaha :D
<CrazyLemon> če nisi razumel med vrsticami..hoče da jo klikneš!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<nafisa> moj me ubije :D
<Grumpek> se pravi dost heca al kk ? :d
<Grumpek> ce nista razumeli se skoz ze zajebavam ;)
<nafisa> dost heca
<nafisa> pa pr men Å¡iba poje
<nafisa> oz. korobač, no
<Grumpek> to je kot uno... moj deda je umrl v auswitchu... padu je s straznega stolpa :P
<anny> :o
<Grumpek> crni humor :)
<nafisa> Znanstveno je dokazano, da so moški možgani večji od ženskih. Še en dokaz za to, da kvaliteta nima nobene povezave s kvantiteto! :P
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1224-1: rsyslog vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1224-1/
<Grumpek> ja mas prav... bolse 10 devic kot 1 profesionalka :)
<anny> ni ravno obratno?
<nafisa> Takoj, ko je Bog ustvaril moškega, mu je bilo žal!
<anny> zato je za tolažbo naredu še žensko!
<Grumpek> itak... ko je vidu da bo mogu ustvarit zensko
<modelcek> kdo pa je ustvaril boga?
<Grumpek> jaz
<anny> aha
<nafisa> Grumpek, boš mogu še pa mal žgancev jest
<anny> to je una fora: lahko bog naredi tako veliko skalo, da je ne more premaniti? no?
<Grumpek> ce pojem se malo zgancev bom pocil
<modelcek> torej, ce si ti bog, zakaj si ustvaril zensko?
<Grumpek> sej nisem bog
<Grumpek> sam boga sem ustvaru
<anny> on je smrkec
<Grumpek> tocno tak
<modelcek> in zakaj si mu dopustil, da je ustvaril zensko?
<Grumpek> ker ma svobodno voljo
<nafisa> who is modelcek ???
<Grumpek> dela kar ce
<modelcek> modelcek je en zdolgocasen mulc.
<nafisa> mulc ...
<nafisa> spat!
<anny> ups, nič več vsebin 18+
<nafisa> zdej se odrasli tu pogovarjamo :D
<modelcek> ampak, jaz sem 18+ ...
<anny> viš, sedovšek je takoj odpeketal
<anny> sam reč jim je treba
<Grumpek> prove it
<nafisa> pruv it!
<nafisa> lol
<Grumpek> slikaj se z osebno zravn face
<modelcek> bo scan osebne kul?
<anny> dokaži!
<nafisa> men so že fotokopirano osebno pošiljal kle :D
<modelcek> rofl
<nafisa> resno
<nafisa> nisem poslala drugače ene vsebine :D
<anny> kva je bilo pa to?
<modelcek> im anonymous :)
<anny> aha
<anny> a veš, da nisi več, ko priznaš?
<nafisa> anny, moj izpis iz dnevnika
<Grumpek> sej vsi vemo kake vsebine :)
<nafisa> pa ene zgodbe iz enga natečaja
<anny> dej še men kaj pošlji, pls
<modelcek> no, scana svoje osebne in slik ne mislim posiljat enim random ljudem z irca :)
<anny> mora bit zanimivo
<anny> nismo random
<nafisa> modelcek, pejd pogledat, ko je bil prevajalski maraton
<nafisa> obe z anny sva na sliki
<anny> poznamo se v živo
<nafisa> tko da ... nisva medve random ...
<nafisa> a se ker spozna kej na evolution?
<nafisa> saj res, da jst dokumentacijo pa vse prevajam ...
<anny> kaj te matra?
<nafisa> samo men Å¡e kar digitalni podpis ne dela tam
<Grumpek> nc drzte se... sleeping time :)
<anny> kaj pa na thunderbird?
<nafisa> Grumpek, lepo spi
<nafisa> lahko noč
<anny> ja, pa ne pozabi dat piska s Å¡tedilnika :)
<nafisa> ma, ne da se mi 100 stvari met na kompu ...
<anny> ja, evolution je privzet poštni odjemalec...kakšna logika je tle?
<nafisa> v thunderbird pa Å¡e nisem vstavljala digitalnega potrdila
<anny> meni dela
<nafisa> ok, pol bom pa probala
<nafisa> sam ne Å¡tekam ...
<nafisa> kot privzeti pa preinštaliran brskalnik je firefox ...
<nafisa> zakaj potem poštni odjemalec ni thunderbird?
<anny> res je
<anny> ni to edina oslarija
<anny> recimo vlc-ja isto ni
<nafisa> ja, to je pa že totem skos
<nafisa> samo logika, ne .. če je že skos firefox ...
<nafisa> pol bi loh bil tud thunderbird
<anny> thunderbird je veliko boljši, sploh pa podpora
<anny> edina jeba je s slovenskimi verzijami
<nafisa> ma, men vseen, v kerem jeziku je
<nafisa> mislim ... alo-ang-esp ---
<nafisa> sam da nemško ni
<nafisa> pa je vse ok
<anny> esperanto :)
<nafisa> espanol
<nafisa> aja
<nafisa> ang sem napisala
<nafisa> ne en :D
<anny> aha
<nafisa> lol
<anny> sej se razume
<nafisa> sam na thunderbirdu sem pred dvema letoma imela na winsih en problem
<nafisa> samo en gmail sem lahko noter vstavila
<anny> jaz imam trenutno dva
<anny> dela bp
<nafisa> pol pa bom lahko jih jst vseh 5 not naštemala
<anny> jap
<nafisa> saj en ma drugo domeno ... sam je Å¡e vseen gmail
<anny> pač nastaviš POP in SMTP
<nafisa> en zdele začel neki fantazirat ... pa sem mu prbila: dej zdrki ga že pa pejd spat
<anny> lol
<anny> pravilno
<anny> delaš?
<nafisa> nope
<nafisa> sam prestavim komp
<nafisa> minutko
<nafisa> tko
<anny> greš kaj v mižale? :)
<nafisa> ah, ne Å¡e
<anny> jest se bom počasi morala spravit
<Grega> fuck, zmesalo se mi bo
<Grega> a obstaja kak nacin/tehnika/whatever
<Grega> ce imas vec if-elsov
<Grega> kako jih postavit, da.. raarrr... da bo pac delalo kot mora
<anny> php?
<Grega> python, ampak saj ni vazen prog. jezik
<Grega> pac.. trenutno zgleda tako: http://webapps.si/foo.txt
<Grega> in dela na vseh strankah, samo pri eni dobim:
<Grega> Znesek 0,00 € bomo odšteli dne 15.10.2011.
<Grega> Znesek 0,48 € je preložen na naslednji mesec.
<nafisa> kje se pa doda še drug račun?
<Grega> in ta prvi stavek me razp...
<Grega> kaj?
<nafisa> thunderbird
<nafisa> kje se doda še več računov
<anny> edit - account setting - account actions - add mail account
<Grega> nic, jovo na novo
<nafisa> aha ... jst sem pa že certifikat vnesla
<nafisa> oz digitalni podpis
<nafisa> mi ratal
<anny> jeeee!
<nafisa> apčih
<nafisa> dodala tud Å¡e en gmail
<nafisa> ql je
<nafisa> tnx, anny
<anny> ni za kej
<nafisa> kako se že napiše ... looney tuns?
<anny> looney tunes
<nafisa> tunes, ja
<nafisa> ta muska od njih mi gre po glavi
<anny> grem spat, pridni bodite Å¡e naprej
<anny> nočko!
<nafisa> enako
<nafisa> lahko noč
<lynxlynxlynx> Grega: v čem je problem?
<lynxlynxlynx> tisti if bloki izgledajo čist legit
<Grega> saj je OK, ena neumnost je..
<Grega>         Znesek 0,00 € bomo odšteli dne 15.10.2011.
<Grega>             Znesek 0,48 € je preložen na naslednji mesec.
<Grega> tukaj bi naj bil samo drug stavek
<Grega> mam zdaj dve verziji, ampak je cist isti output
<nafisa> if y=0,00 return 0
<nafisa> niserm gledala, kaj imaš
<nafisa> al pa switch
<nafisa> ne vem
<nafisa> vi se bl na to spoznate
<nafisa> jst znam samo hello world
<lynxlynxlynx> elif (za_placilo - shop.v_dobro) < 11.99 && elif (za_placilo - shop.v_dobro) > 0:
<lynxlynxlynx> bolj je čudno, da ga drugi ne ujame
<lynxlynxlynx> da ni razlika nenična, tomoney pa zaokroži na nič?
<lynxlynxlynx> aja ne, ehh
<lynxlynxlynx> jst bi dvonivojsko naredil oba primera, kjer imaš dva zneska (če je dobropis / ga ni)
<lynxlynxlynx> al pa vsaj prvega, ker je težko drugač lepo povedat
<Grega> cist sem ze zmeden :S
<Grega> mislim, da mam
<lynxlynxlynx> http://pastebin.com/Kw25iRgn
<Pepelka> Spam Detection For Paste ID: Kw25iRgn
<lynxlynxlynx> in kva je to za eno narečje
<Grega> tnx, bom sprobal
<Grega> narecje?
<lynxlynxlynx> jezik
<lynxlynxlynx> spominja na python, sam kaj so ti % pa nobenga printa
<Grega> jezik je python, % pa je spredaj, ker se gre za HTML template
<Grega> !google makotemplates
<Pepelka> welcome to Mako! http://www.makotemplates.org/
<lynxlynxlynx> ah
<Grega> v redu je!
<Grega> tnx
<lynxlynxlynx> ok, zzz :)
<nafisa> zdaj mi bo pa transportalo to 2 leti
#ubuntu-si 2011-10-04
<Grega> nic, probajmo, pa bomo jutri vidli kolk racunov sem zajebal :>
<Skyx-mobile_> lp
<zdobersek> lp
<zdobersek> kernel.org je nazaj!
<zdobersek> celebrate!
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<zdobersek> \o/ right back at ya
<zdobersek> http://yro.slashdot.org/story/11/10/03/2236255/patent-troll-says-anyone-using-wi-fi-infringes
<Pepelka> Patent Troll Says Anyone Using Wi-Fi Infringes - Slashdot
<zdobersek> fscked up!
<CrazyLemon> medtem pa linux pa openprinting sta Å¡e vedno down
<zdobersek> mi je malo mar.
<zdobersek> git.kernel.org je gor, dovolj.
<CrazyLemon> wohoo..ampak ni nič gor
<zdobersek> cega?
<zdobersek> linusov git je, vec pa ne rabis.
<zdobersek> je vceri apple kej novga dal ven?
<zdobersek> ker je bla masivna guzva pred epl storom na kongrescu
<CrazyLemon> danes naj bi
<CrazyLemon> iphone 5
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Urnik za prevajalski maraton  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5103/new/posts/
<zdobersek> oja? lame.
<zdobersek> 'rad bi spremenil svet, a kaj, ko mi ne dajo izvorne kode'
<zdobersek> hah
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: DigitalVideoRecorder  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5161/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> za vse apple fene http://www.ustream.tv/channel/applelivekeynotes     čez 8ur bo live event :)
<Pepelka> Live Coverage of Apple's "Let's Talk iPhone" on USTREAM: Live Coverage of Apple Keynotes. Including Images, Commentary, and sometimes audio and video.Pre...
<zdobersek> me no make it coz me no care
<lynxlynxlynx> CrazyLemon: a si uporabljal android-x86?
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx nope..ne vidim ravno smisla v tem projektu :)
<CrazyLemon> al sem enkrat..uglavnem..useless je :)
<zdobersek> al pa ce sem v LJ prnesu najbolj gej torbo za laptopa.
<CrazyLemon> dont worry..v lj so zelo odprti in sprejmejo čist vsakega
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> ne, ni kul.
<zdobersek> pa se v bazi za digitalne identitete me majo pod DOBERŽEK
<zdobersek> wtf
<zdobersek> off!
<CrazyLemon> lol
<lynxlynxlynx> Å¡koda
<lynxlynxlynx> rabim pofejkat kamero
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx za app?
<CrazyLemon> fejkaj jo prek emulatorja
<lynxlynxlynx> emulator ne podpira
<lynxlynxlynx> al je kej novga tačas?
<CrazyLemon> ne bi vedu..ne sledim razvoju SDK-ja :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa bo počel tvoj app? :)
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> a to kao fake webcam?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Krt57: DigitalVideoRecorder  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5161/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: DigitalVideoRecorder  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5161/new/posts/
<modelcek> bo kdo moj sošolc na sepšu? :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/okolje/v-petek-sneg-ze-skoraj-do-nizin/267666
<Pepelka> V petek sneg že skoraj do nižin :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> modelcek seveda!
<CrazyLemon> sepš je pa ja zakon :)
<modelcek> kok cajta rabjo, da ti posljejo potrdila?
<CrazyLemon> modelcek odvisno kdaj si jim poslal pošto
<CrazyLemon> ponavadi dan ali dva
<modelcek> kul :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] d3nnnis: [nasvet] Youtube brez nadležnega Flasha  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4634/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1225-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1225-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: xml editor  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5111/new/posts/
<Jorky> Helou
<kubanc> ste ze slisal za otroka inuaki?
<lynxlynxlynx> ne
<anny> http://www.skriveno.com/index.php/2011/07/inuaki-reptil-koji-zivi-u-meni-inuaki-anunaki-ljudski-rod-i-2012-godina/
<Pepelka> Knjiga &#8220;Inuaki, reptil koji živi u meni&#8221;: Inuaki, Anunaki, ljudski rod i 2012. godina  | Skriveno.com
<teardrop> dan
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<lynxlynxlynx> ajajaj
<lynxlynxlynx> že reptil+2012 v naslovu mi je bil sumljiv, slike pa samo potrdijo
<CrazyLemon> vse je res!
<CrazyLemon> reptili iz vesolja so med nami!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<anny> ta roba je pa zgodaj prijela!
<CrazyLemon> http://scoopertino.com/wikileaks-releases-140000-emails-from-steve-jobs/
<Pepelka> WikiLeaks releases 140,000 emails from Steve Jobs | Scoopertino
<CrazyLemon> lol
<anny> Benny? ROFL!
<CrazyLemon> .d
<CrazyLemon> :D*
<Grega> haha, zakon
<CrazyLemon> http://www.thisisthecountdown.com/
<Pepelka> This is the countdown.
<Grega> kaj bo to?
<anny> oo, hudo!
<Grega> a to je za 11.10?
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> 11.10 pride vn 13.10
<Grega> kaj pol
<Grega> u, apple ima danes predstavitev
<Grega> gotta get some new phonezzz
<CrazyLemon> čez 30min se začne
<CrazyLemon> :)
<anny> na kongresnem?
<CrazyLemon> jp!
<CrazyLemon> delili bodo free ajfoune!
<CrazyLemon> teci anny..teci!
<anny> hehe, v Å¡tiklih? mislim, da ne...
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ne?? še bolš!
<Grega> to bi se jaz..
<anny> lahko poskusiš
<anny> cosmo roza laufen
<CrazyLemon> sej tečejo enkrat na leto v štiklah po čopovi alkje že
<CrazyLemon> :)
<anny> če mi ga zastonj dajo, ne grem
<Grega> CrazyLemon: KAJ JE TA COUNTDOWN?!
<Sky[x]> u cez 30min to morm gledat
<Sky[x]> k sem apple boy hehe :D
<CrazyLemon> Grega wait and see :)
<Grega> POVEJ MI, CE NE SE MI BO ZMESALO!!
<CrazyLemon> POČAKAJ!!
<Sky[x]> pa spet updejtajo store pr applu haha
<Sky[x]> neki nvga pa bo :)
<Sky[x]> a dons gre new ubuntu onlone ?
<Sky[x]> online*]
<anny> it's the final countdown, ta da da da....!
<CrazyLemon> mogoče je pa countdown povezan z tistimi reptili!
<CrazyLemon> mogoče je Mark eden izmed reptilov
<CrazyLemon> bomo vidli čez 7 dni!
<anny> mogoče si pa ti eden izmed reptilov
<CrazyLemon> mogoče ;)
<CrazyLemon> Grega men se zdi da majo bug v countdownu :P
<CrazyLemon> in je dejansko namenjen 11.10 :P
<Grumpek> Sky[x]: a ti tut gledas ? :D
<CrazyLemon> vsi apple fani gledajo!
<CrazyLemon> vseh 90.000!
<CrazyLemon> :P
<Grumpek> :)
<Grumpek> vazno da se mamo fajn
<Sky[x]> tud gledam ja
<Sky[x]> sam mene ne zanima iphone
<Sky[x]> mene druge stvari zanimajo pac kompi pa ksne novosti osx ce so
<Sky[x]> sej splohn v kaj vse naj bi blo nvga
<Grumpek> tega ne bo
<Grumpek> ker je blo julija
<Sky[x]> pa ce bojo mejbi nove MBP pokazal
<Grumpek> to bi mogoce znal
<Grumpek> pa iOS5 objavl
<Sky[x]> jp
<Grumpek> oz relisal
<Sky[x]> jst sem sekr na 10.6.8 sploh se mi ne da na liona jet
<Sky[x]> pa tud skos ksne ranljivosti odkrijejo
<Grumpek> lion je v alpha stagu
<Grumpek> :D
<Sky[x]> jp
<Grumpek> ceprav ga mam gor je na nekriticni kisti
<Sky[x]> sej zato pa se nism dal gor :)
<Grumpek> aka kista for phun
<marko_> carsko
<marko_> v pythonu bomo programirali na friju
<CrazyLemon> carsko!
<Sky[x]> nc novga :)
<Sky[x]> jst bi tud mogu mal ython drkat pismo .. :)
<Sky[x]> k sam php zdj znam :S
<Sky[x]> C pa javo sem ze ist pozabu :S
<Grega> ce znas programirat, ni vazno kateri prog. jezik je
<Grega> ali pa; skoraj ni vazno
<Grumpek> zaka bi blo vazno... na koncu je tak vse asembler :)
<CrazyLemon> očitno ne bo live eventa :)
<CrazyLemon> mislim..live streama :)
<Sky[x]> nikjer ni live stream apple eventa ?
<Grumpek> kak pa bo ?
<Grumpek> ce so kamere prepovedal
<andrejz> kaj pa rabiš stream
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa naj..gledam slike?? sej nismo v letu 2000!
<CrazyLemon> slike več niso dovolj!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Grega> niti video vec ni dovolj
<Grega> live stream je nuja!
<andrejz> pa koga briga iPhone :P
<CrazyLemon> andrejz...moraš spoznat konkurenco!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<andrejz> jap in to nujno prek live streama
<Grumpek> :)
<CrazyLemon> tako
<andrejz> če čez 2 uri prebereš novico, pol nima smisla
<CrazyLemon> lepo da razumeš
<Grumpek> itak :D
<Grumpek> live je nujn
<Grumpek> startaaaal sooooo
<CrazyLemon> že zdavnaj :D
<CrazyLemon> zdej Tim govori o apple storih
<Grumpek> kurac ko se vse tak pocas refresha
<CrazyLemon> kje bereš?
<Grumpek> kje ne :)
<Grumpek> 2 ekrana pa polna novic :D
<CrazyLemon> lol :))
<Grumpek> je kar zajebano vse prav zlozit :D
<Grumpek> +ircat in msnjat
<Grumpek> :D
<Grumpek> strani padajo ko muhe
<CrazyLemon> useless apple :)
<CrazyLemon> a je res problem streamat in si delat reklamo
<Grumpek> zaka bi si jo ce jo folk dela zastonj
<andrejz> zakaj pa bi to delal, če imaš folk k to spremlja ne glede na to al je live stream al ne
<CrazyLemon> zato ker bi dosti več folka gledal stream kot pa bral livebloge
<CrazyLemon> kateri so nedosegljivi etc :)
<Grumpek> verjem da bojo posnet keynote tut gledli :)
<CrazyLemon> grem js raje pohat poli pa gledat dnevnik :D
<CrazyLemon> ker tole je useless
<Grumpek> lol iOS je pojedu android ?
<andrejz> namesto da apple live evente spremljate bi lahko kaj prevajal, bi blo več koristi od tega
<Grumpek> :)
<andrejz> ;)
<Grumpek> se strinjam
<Grumpek> pejte prevajat
<Grumpek> da ne bojo serverji trpel
<Sky[x]> http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=AAPL+Interactive#chart1:symbol=aapl;range=1d;indicator=volume;charttype=line;crosshair=on;ohlcvalues=0;logscale=off;source=undefined
<Pepelka> Apple Inc. Stock Chart | AAPL Interactive Chart - Yahoo! Finance
<Grumpek> kolk so skocle ?
<Grega> 830 artiklov je en tip nalozil na spletno trgovino od vceraj :)
<Grumpek> zakon
<Grega> v bistvu precej impresivno, glede na to, da ponavadi traja vsaj 1 mesec, da jih nalozijo +100
<Grega> Grumpek: kaj je novega?
<Grumpek> pa iOS predstavljajo
<Grumpek> iCloud malo
<Grega> pa hardware?
<Grumpek> pa demo majo tak da je pavza :D
<Grumpek> ni se
<Grumpek> HW bo se prsu
<Grega> ql
<Grumpek> bo pa iOS5 na 3GS laufal
<Grega> jaz mam 1g :)
<Grumpek> to pa je cajt da menjas :P
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Lencka: Nedelujoč internet  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5162/new/posts/
<Grega> ne vem, ce bom se iPhone kupil.. malo so se prevec razpasli :)
<Grega> mogoce, ce bom sel kaj v usa drugo leto :)
<Grumpek> :)
<Grumpek> lahko pa kupis WP7
<Grega> wp?
<Grumpek> ni razsirjen
<Grumpek> windows phone
<Grega> oh :)
<Grega> bolj se nagibam na nekaj v stilu 90-ih :)
<Grega> normalne tipke, crno-beli ekran :)
<Grumpek> good luck
<Grumpek> mam nekaj takih v predalu :)
<Grumpek> ce nucas
<Grega> no.. saj tako extremno ne bom sel :) pac nekaj na tej poti.. :)
<Grega> zgleda da bo iPhone 4S
<Grumpek> ok 4S bo mel A5 cip
<Grumpek> to pa je tut vse
<Grega> slaba
<Grumpek> ja prevec se je pricakovalo :)
<Grumpek> oz prevec se je upalo :D
<Grega> nek mbp bi se lahko naredili..
<Grumpek> sej se ni konc
<Grega> upam da bo, ker mbja bi pa rad zamenjal pocasi
<andrejz> ja res ni neki upgrade
<andrejz> sploh če pomisliš, da je več kot eno leto od zadnjega modela
<Grumpek> sam kurc
<Grumpek> dual core cpu, pa 8h baterije
<Grumpek> ni slabo tole
<andrejz> @Grumpek: saj bodo tud vsi ostali z A5 ven pršli
<Grumpek> kdo ?
<andrejz> proizvajalci mobitelov
<Grumpek> lol
<Grumpek> A5 ne bo nihce mel
<Grumpek> ker je apple 5 :E
<andrejz> ja dobro ne bo isto ime, bo pa ista stvar
<Grumpek> :D
<Grumpek> to pa ze tak al tak majo
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Nedelujoč internet  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5162/new/posts/
<Grumpek> ze kako leto
<Grumpek> vecina telefonov ze ma tak cpu not
<Grumpek> sam baterije pije da je noro
<Grumpek> pa kljub temu steka vse
<Grumpek> 14.4 HDSPA, 8M kamera s sistemom lec, 1080p snemanje, GSM/CDMA
<Grumpek> nekaj novosti je
<andrejz> kaj pa vem
<andrejz> 14.4 itak ni omrežje nikjer, isto CDMA
<Grumpek> CDMA je verizon
<Grumpek> to je za americane
<Grumpek> 14.4 pa je ze pri nas
<Grumpek> :)
<andrejz> ja, jaz zase govorim
<andrejz> heh, jaz še nikoli nisem imel več kot 3 Mbit / s
<andrejz> jaz govorim v praksi hitrost
<Grumpek> jaz sem ze mel v praksi tako
<kubanc> folk, a je to od gnome icona?
<Grumpek> 14Mb je letel
<kubanc> http://www.dobrokupi.si/
<Pepelka> Dobrokupi si - Super ugodne cene Hewlett Packard Lenovo IBM Dell Toshiba Acer PCX Samsung Hewlett
<kubanc> men se zdi da je
<kubanc> logotip
<CrazyLemon> kubanc zgleda že tako :)
<kubanc> a si lahko to dovoljo?
<marko_> ej
<marko_> kje lahko pogledam mojo vpisno Å¡tevilko?
<Grumpek> govorno upravljanje
<CrazyLemon> kubanc em..glede na Do not combine or use a GNOME Trademark with your company's product or
<CrazyLemon> service name or any other term unless you have written permission to do
<CrazyLemon> so. Use of GNOME Trademarks in that sort of way would NOT be a fair use.
<CrazyLemon> ...je odgovor NE :)
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> haha, lahko jih prjavmo
<kubanc> :d
<CrazyLemon> ni potrebe po prijavi
<CrazyLemon> lahk jih pa opozoriš
<kubanc> racunalniki za pisarniska opravila, etc... pod ceno 500€ se sploh ne splaca gledat, je ze predrago?
<kubanc> al bi bla tud cena 500€ prevec
<kubanc> govorim o PC-jih
<Grumpek> 200e mas dost za tak pc
<kubanc> sam da bi gledal HD filme, bi blo treba vpelat notr eno HD graficno kartico...
<kubanc> sam to tud ne poveca kej prevec cene..
<Grumpek> cak
<Grumpek> pisarnisko opravilo ni gledanje HD filmov
<kubanc> ja vem ja
<kubanc> samo recmo da si clovek zazeli gledanje HD filmov
<kubanc> :D
<Grumpek> nima kaj
<CrazyLemon> kubanc sestavi.si :)
<Grumpek> dela naj
<Grumpek> kurc
<CrazyLemon> tam majo take "pisarniške"
<CrazyLemon> in ja..se strinjam z Grumpek
<andrejz> mislim, da je težko dobit NOV pc (škatlo), ki ne zmore HD filmov predvajat
<kubanc> pa sej tud ce kups PC za recmo 300€, vrzes notr PCI,AGP HD graficno kartico in voila, imas resitev
<CrazyLemon> kubanc js sm kupu za 300€ pa lepo predvaja full hd :)
<CrazyLemon> in ni niti pci ne agp ;)
<kubanc> sprasujem zato, ker je eno kolegico spet hotel kupec nasrat naj ne daje samo 400€ za PC, ker ne bo imela zmogljivega racunalnika...
<kubanc> pa kva ce ji kurca drazji racunalnik ce bo sam pisala, pa ksn film pogledala..
<kubanc> http://www.dobrokupi.si/racunalniki-namizni-racunalniki-hewlett-packard-7200-2120-500g-xt210eabed-p-6243.html
<Pepelka> Dobrokupi.si
<kubanc> tale skatla je cist zadovoljiva
<Grumpek> HD3000 ti predvaja vsak HD film bp
<kubanc> se prevec....
<Grumpek> pa je integrirana grafa
<CrazyLemon> kubanc predrago if you ask me :)
<CrazyLemon> Grumpek a bodo res iphonei za 150€..al bodo sam  znižal ceno iphone 4kam :)
<Grumpek> ne
<Grumpek> 4ke bojo ukinl :P
<Grumpek> in iphoni so ze dolgo 150e
<Grumpek> sam zal ne v evropi sploh pa ne pri nas
<CrazyLemon> na dealextreme..ja :>
<CrazyLemon> kubanc
<CrazyLemon> http://www.sestavi.si/index.php/computer/configuration/38
<Pepelka> Sestavi.si RAČUNALNIK -
<CrazyLemon> dost manjsa cena..dost bolsa konfiguracija
<CrazyLemon> vsaj kar se proc-a tiče
<CrazyLemon> drugo nisem gledal :)
<kubanc> 415€ si dal
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> to je sam cena tega
<CrazyLemon> pcja
<CrazyLemon> http://www.sestavi.si/index.php/configurations/configuration_type/1
<Pepelka> Sestavi.si RAČUNALNIK -
<CrazyLemon> kle maš razne konfiguracije
<CrazyLemon> katere lahk prilagodiš
<CrazyLemon> :)
<kubanc> napajalnika tud nisi vkljucil notr
<CrazyLemon> jooooooj
<CrazyLemon> preberi
<CrazyLemon> malo
<CrazyLemon> in boš vidu da je v ohišju že napajalnik
<CrazyLemon> jebelacesta
<kubanc> prevec hitim
<kubanc> sorcy
<kubanc> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.sestavi.si/index.php/computer/configuration/39   js sm si tega prilagodil :)
<Pepelka> Sestavi.si RAČUNALNIK -
<CrazyLemon> tko da sm na koncu dal 300€ :)
<CrazyLemon> pa fantje so kul.. pa cene so fenomenalne :)
<andrejz> jap
<kubanc> zanimivo...
<andrejz> jaz sem tud družinsko kišto na sestavi.si sestavil
<CrazyLemon> kul so res..od sedaj naprej prvo prečekiram sestavi.si in šele nato vse druge spletne trgovine :)
<kubanc> sej tudi ze njihove sestavljene kisto so kr poceni
<kubanc> http://www.sestavi.si/index.php/computer/configuration/34
<Pepelka> Sestavi.si RAČUNALNIK -
<CrazyLemon> jp :)
<Sky[x]> crazy kako si alhko dal 300 ce je 415 ? :D
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x]
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> http://www.sestavi.si/index.php/computer/configuration/39   js sm si tega prilagodil :)
<Pepelka> Sestavi.si RAČUNALNIK -
<kubanc> http://www.sestavi.si/index.php/computer/configuration/11
<Pepelka> Sestavi.si RAČUNALNIK -
<CrazyLemon> kubanc če pa kaj ne veš pa dodaš pod msn stike pomoc@sestavi.si pa jih prašaš :)
<kubanc> crysis PC :D
<kubanc> kul
<kubanc> tale je cist kul
<kubanc> http://www.sestavi.si/index.php/computer/configuration/7
<Pepelka> Sestavi.si RAČUNALNIK -
<CrazyLemon> za pisarniško delo..definitivno :)
<Grumpek> celo 3GS bo ostal v prodaji
<Grumpek> kot free telefon :)
<kubanc> ma cist vredu je...
<kubanc> nc mu ne fali...
<kubanc> dokler ne bo segla po zahtevnih igricah po vse vredu...
<kubanc> sam igra pa itak nic, tko da je vse OK
<kubanc> :D
<CrazyLemon> no..fali mu mal več rama :)
<Sky[x]> 28. oktobra pri nas :)
<Grumpek> 28 OKTOBER SLOVENIA
<CrazyLemon> 2gb je ok..ni pa super :)
<Grumpek> \o/
<CrazyLemon> WHAT SLOVENIA WHAT
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grumpek> 4GS
<Grumpek> ups
<Grumpek> 4S
<Grumpek> :P
<CrazyLemon> yay! 4GSS
<CrazyLemon> superspeed :>
<Grumpek> pa 4ka 8G za 100EUR :D
<Grumpek> sanje
<Grumpek> sam to pomeni samo to, da jo dobimo URADNO
<CrazyLemon> če bi bila 4ka za 100€
<CrazyLemon> bi jo takoj kupu
<CrazyLemon> in bi se odpovedal androidu
<Grumpek> v zda je
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Grumpek> narocnina ofkors
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa ipod
<Grumpek> in to je to
<CrazyLemon> a ga bodo zamenjal ?
<Grumpek> ipodi so tut novii
<CrazyLemon> al je dokončno mrtev
<CrazyLemon> ah..se mi je kr zdelo :)
<Grumpek> nobenih macov ni blo
<andrejz> ni mrtev
<andrejz> ipod touch je
<andrejz> samo klasika ni
<CrazyLemon> There's notifications, visible from the top by swiping down -- ala Android. No more annoying popups from Tiny Tower.
<CrazyLemon> copycats!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Lencka: Nedelujoč internet  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5162/new/posts/
<Grega> no new macs?
<Grumpek> no
<Grumpek> to se pride spomladi :)
<Grega> fail
<Grumpek> sej bo :)
<Grumpek> itak pa ne vem kaj bi rad pri mbp-ju izboljsal
<Grumpek> itak je dober produkt :)
<andrejz> @Grega: moraš počakat da da intel nove proce ven
<Sky[x]> smeh
<Sky[x]> Access Denied
<Sky[x]>  You don't have permission to access "http://www.apple.com/" on this server.
<Sky[x]>  Reference #18.91b61402.1317755057.1617475
<Grumpek> mal jih flooda :)
<CrazyLemon> lets all click that link!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grumpek> zakaj si skodozeljn ?
<Sky[x]> wiii
<CrazyLemon> Grumpek skodozeljen? ker želim prečekirat appleovo stran?
<CrazyLemon> prav maš...slabo vplivajo na človeka
<CrazyLemon> tko da raje ne bom
<Sky[x]> men jo safari po defaultu odpre :D
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Grumpek> ne zato ker bi rad jih floodal s pozivanjem, da naj vsi klikajo :)
<Grumpek> temu se rece DDOS :P
<CrazyLemon> ddos je že in progress
<CrazyLemon> sej so down :)
<Grumpek> so spet back :)
<CrazyLemon> ravno ko sm nehal refreshat!
<CrazyLemon> bastards
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> nope..down so
<CrazyLemon> :P
<Grumpek> osnovno stran mi nalozi
<Grumpek> iphone pa se ne
<Grumpek> oz podstrani
<CrazyLemon> You don't have permission to access "http://www.apple.com/" on this server.
<CrazyLemon> :/
<Grumpek> nisi pridn :)
<CrazyLemon> verjetno blokirajo vse non-mace/ios naprave :/
<Grumpek> mozno
<Grumpek> men zdej odpre tut druge strani
<Grumpek> vsega tut se ne :(
<CrazyLemon> :(
<Grumpek> sej bo :)
<Grumpek> cez kako uro bo ze vse laufal
<CrazyLemon> andrejz kaj se trenutno prevaja
<andrejz> vse
<CrazyLemon> je včeraj anny spraševala..pa nism vedu kaj odgovorit
<CrazyLemon> link me
<andrejz> kar prevede ne bo narobe
<andrejz> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+lang/sl
<Pepelka> Slovenian (sl) : Translations : Oneiric (11.10) : Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> kle je vse zeleno
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Nedelujoč internet  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5162/new/posts/
<andrejz> tam do 475. paketa pejd
<andrejz> tam se rdeče začne
<andrejz> zdaj so KDE paketi in, GNOME je preveden
<andrejz> kateri ji pa nabolj sede, se lahko pa sama odloči
<andrejz> al pa pomoč za gnome s poeditom
<CrazyLemon> a se ne prevaja KDE v upstreamu tko k gnome ?
<andrejz> ma se, samo folka od KDE ni za dobit sploh na mail
<andrejz> tako da je najboljš, da kar v LP prevedemo, pa potem povemo, da si naj izvozijo, kar rabjo ven
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem
<CrazyLemon> kar sm ti želel popoldne povedat
<CrazyLemon> da predlagaš odprtikodi če lahk naredijo kako predavanje na temo "kako zaslužiti z odprtokodo/foss" :)
<andrejz> jaz bi tud služil
<andrejz> kaki odprtikodi?
<CrazyLemon> odprtakoda.si
<CrazyLemon> kaki le
<CrazyLemon> oh..pobirajo naše novice http://www.odprtakoda.si/testing
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Pepelka> planetfeed — Site
<andrejz> odprtakoda.si je en programer k je stran naredu. ni to "skupnost". To je samo ena stran za zbiranje info iz različnih odprtokodnih vrtičkov na en prostor, da lažje vidiš kdo kje kaj dela
<CrazyLemon> oh
<lynxlynxlynx> kul, nisem vedel, da že dela
<CrazyLemon> lame
<CrazyLemon> sm mislu da dejansko tisti omenjeni skupaj delajo na odprtakoda.si za boljši jutri!
<Sky[x]> mbp naj bi dobil redesign baje
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Sky[x]> opala
<Sky[x]> sme mel cist gor poscrollan in narobe bral :D
<andrejz> ja načeloma naj bi delali skupaj, samo dejavnost pač je kolikšna je
<CrazyLemon> http://media.wakooz.com/transformer-owl
<Pepelka> Wakooz Media Blog
<CrazyLemon> one scary owl :D
<Grumpek> Sky[x]: eh mene izgled ne zanima :)
<nafisa> Grumpek, si nabavu dost kokic? :D
<Grumpek> za ?
<nafisa> ja ne vem ...
<nafisa> jst sem gor prišla :D
<Grumpek> hoces rect, da mi jih bos pojedla ?
<Grega> samozavestna kot se nikoli!
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> ej, a se da thunderbird kot privzetega odjemalca pošte naštelat?
<nafisa> tko npr kot če ti dela pidgin ...
<nafisa> pa ti gor pod kuvertico dela ...
<nafisa> mi skos tega evolution-a vun meče
<Grega> uh, fantje.. eno veliko tezavo imam
<zdobersek> Deli jo.
<zdobersek> Bo manjsa.
<Grega> http://www.shrani.si/f/2x/bE/Ct9NJgI/slika.png
<Grega> kaj naj naredim
<Grega> ?
<sedovsek> Jezus kristus.
<sedovsek> Velika tezava?
<sedovsek> Fant, karte igras na racunalniku.
<zdobersek> Ctrl+N
<sedovsek> alt+f4
<Grega> ampak.. potem bom.. luzer :(
<zdobersek> To si ubistvu ze zdej.
<zdobersek> Zal, drugac ne gre razlozt.
<Grega> Ne, tega odgovora preprosto ne sprejmem!
<zdobersek> Ok.
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Lencka: Nedelujoč internet  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5162/new/posts/
<Grega> mogoce bodo na forumu bolj znali pomagat
<Grega> vi ste useless!
<lynxlynxlynx> ne zgleda rešljivo
<Grega> mogoce bi moral na support@ubuntu.com pisat
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ja..dej gor 11.10 pa bo :D
<zdobersek> na 4chan daj.
<Grega> http://www.shrani.si/f/1k/bd/CqATjVr/slika-1.png
<CrazyLemon> CAR!
<Grega> vem!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1226-2: cifs-utils vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1226-2/
<Grega> zgleda, da vseeno ne bom rabil prijavit buga
<zdobersek> ampak druga igra!
<Grega> ista!
<zdobersek> ne verjamem!
<Grega> prisezem
<zdobersek> povej, kaj si naredu?
<zdobersek> ker barve na odlagaliscu so enmal pomesane
<zdobersek> in sem sumnicav
<Grega> sel sem tolk nazaj dokler nisem nasel kenika, nato sem pa dal gor babo
<zdobersek> prav undo?
<Grega> ja :)
<zdobersek> jao.
<Grega> to lahko!!
<Grega> (da si ne bi upal rect..)
<CrazyLemon> to je cheating
<Grega> NE!
<CrazyLemon> itak da je
<Grega> zmaga je zmaga
<zdobersek> lahko, ampak imo nisi dost mansji luzer.
<zdobersek> zal.
<Grega> FUCK!!!!
<Grega> ne!
<CrazyLemon> Grega govoriš kot taprav appleovc :/
<zdobersek> ja.
<Grega> a vidis kaj pise na koncu?1
<CrazyLemon> appleovc k igra pasjanso na ubuntuju......fail :/
<zdobersek> ja, ampak to vsem napise
<Grega> vsem pa ne!
<Grega> tebi ne!
<Grega> :P
<zdobersek> CHALLENGE ACCEPTED
<Grega> lol
<Grega> reddit
<Grega> :)
<Grega> CrazyLemon: debian :)
<zdobersek> ktere vrste pasjansa?
<CrazyLemon> Grega sm pol vidu ja..same shit :P
<Grega> klondike
<Grega> uh, kako zmagovalno se pocutim!
<Grega> :))
<zdobersek> http://www.shrani.si/f/1j/Z4/1dXOju1s/screenshot.png
<zdobersek> BITTE? BITTE?
<zdobersek> Grega: ^
<nafisa> bogi Grega
<CrazyLemon> its official
<Grega> to se vedno pomeni, da si drugi prisel na cilj
<Grega> :>
<CrazyLemon> chrome 14ka je fcking fast
<nafisa> tko al drugače ne moreš tega špila dokončat ... si se zajebo :D
<CrazyLemon> in sem ga zamenjal za ff
<zdobersek> Grega: ja, sam sem dvajset minut kasnej startu
<CrazyLemon> ko bi le podpiral rss feed bookmarke
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: 2fast?
<zdobersek> rss feedi so mrtvi
<CrazyLemon> ne pa niso
<Grega> zdobersek: naj ti bo, medalja tudi za tebe!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/nlbjncdgjeocebhnmkbbbdekmmmcbfjd
<Pepelka> RSS Subscription Extension (by Google) - Chrome Web Store
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, ti ko si pameten ... kako naj thunderbird dam za privzetega odjemalca pošte?
<zdobersek> nafisa: pod privzetimi aplikacijami dolocis
<CrazyLemon> nafisa em..what he said
<zdobersek> Grega: zlata, seveda.
<nafisa> da bo tam, če kliknem na kuvertico, noter thunderbird, ne pa evolution :S
<Grega> zdobersek: srebrna
<zdobersek> Grega: rejectam
<zdobersek> kr mej svoje umazano zlato
<zdobersek> logi vejo, kdo je prvi
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne..js iščem znotraj bookmarkov ..ker mam dodane feede 24ur pa rtvslo.si
<nafisa> sej piše, da je thunderbird ... gor, ko pa kliknem, je pa še vedno evolution :'(
<Grega> nafisa: izklopi racunalnik in ga ponovno vklopi
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: zal, feedi umirajo. pozab na njih.
<CrazyLemon> NE!
<nafisa> saj sem ga že
<nafisa> 2x
<zdobersek> ja.
<nafisa> odkar sem nastavila za privzeto
<CrazyLemon> nafisa gor je me menu
<CrazyLemon> oziroma po novem messaging menu
<CrazyLemon> in rabiš extension za tisto
<nafisa> ahjej
<nafisa> gremo to iskat
<CrazyLemon> !g thunderbird ubuntu me menu extension
<Pepelka> Easily Integrate Thunderbird into the Ubuntu Messaging Menu ... http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/thunderbird-ubuntu-notification-applet/
<nafisa> a Kdocker ne bi tega naredu, ne?
<CrazyLemon> emm
<CrazyLemon> a maš kde? :)
<CrazyLemon> oziroma..tudi če nimaš..[K]sux :)
<nafisa> mislim, da tokrat nimam
<nafisa> kaj pa open kdg extension?
<nafisa> tud ni
<nafisa> This add-on has been disabled by an administrator.
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga ti bereš
<nafisa> za tega ...
<tr43nd> a to rabis odjemalca za rss ?
<nafisa> klikn na ta link, k si ga zguglu
<nafisa> pa probi addon dobit
<CrazyLemon> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/search/?q=unity&cat=all&appver=&platform=
<Pepelka> Add-on Search Results for unity :: Add-ons for Thunderbird
<CrazyLemon> done!
<CrazyLemon> wow..that was...........SIMPLE :)
<nafisa> nimam unity
<Grega> CrazyLemon: kaj si ze rekel, da je z gnomom na ubuntu 11.10? ga je treba posebej namestit?
<CrazyLemon> Grega classic
<CrazyLemon> nafisa preber si malo bolše link
<CrazyLemon> ne na pamet govorit
<CrazyLemon> kot vidiš je plugin tudi za MESSAGING MENU
<CrazyLemon> in ne UNITY ONLY
<lynxlynxlynx> grr, še sigkill mi ne prime več, pa proces sploh ni zombie
<Grega> classic kaj?
<CrazyLemon> Grega classic ? al gnome 3 shell al kaj misliš?
<Grega> a, classic, i guess
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx reboot! :)
<lynxlynxlynx> mnja :(
<CrazyLemon> Grega to pa ne vem kako :D
<Grega> pa shell?
<CrazyLemon> un  gnome-shell    <none>         (no description available)
<CrazyLemon> to lahk dodatno namestiš ja
<CrazyLemon> verjetno obstaja PPA za shell
<nafisa> Messaging Menu integration 0.6 could not be installed because it is not compatible with Thunderbird 3.1.15.
<nafisa> to mi ven vrže, christooss__
<nafisa> ups
<nafisa> CrazyLemon,
<CrazyLemon> oh..pozabu sm da živiš v praveku
<CrazyLemon> dej raje updejtaj tale thunderbird
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> ker je že 7ka zuni če se ne motim
<nafisa> včer sem ga inštalirala!
<CrazyLemon> "works great with TB 6, Ubuntu 11.04. Thanks a lot :)"
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> in kaj pol če si ga včeraj inštalirala..to ne pomeni da je najnovejša različica
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> "Works fine without Unity on 11.04. Would be great if it also had a pop-up notifying of the email."
<CrazyLemon> kot vidiš..tudi brez unitya dela
<CrazyLemon> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/08/installing-using-classic-gnome-desktop.html
<Pepelka> Installing / Using Classic GNOME Desktop In Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog
<CrazyLemon> hah..gnome-session-fallback :)
<CrazyLemon> dobro je vedet ! :)
<nafisa> grem kr vse update-at, kar mam na kompu
<nafisa> jebelacesta
<CrazyLemon> boš vse skupi brejkala
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kdaj cmo stran umerkat do konca?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kaj pa je za "umerkat" ?
<zdobersek> reinstall + bug hunt
<CrazyLemon> sm mislu da je potrebno Å¡e kaj naredit
<zdobersek> + nastavitve tocno dolocit
<CrazyLemon> enkrat se bo potrebno zmenit z andrejem
<CrazyLemon> mogoče čez vikend naredimo en reinstall session ?
<CrazyLemon> do takrat pa se zapiše kaj vse smo spreminjali znotraj samega wordpressa
<zdobersek> lahko!
<CrazyLemon> torej..nastavitve widgetov pa teh malenkosti
<zdobersek> v soboto bom mel cas, nedelja popoldne sem ze zaseden, mtka pa rojstni dan pa to.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek you've got mail!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: hvala.
<CrazyLemon> for?
<zdobersek> mail?
<zdobersek> Oprosti. Nikoli vec ne bom hvalezen za tvoja malenkostna zrtvovanja v dolgorocno dobrobit slovenskega Ubuntu communityja.
<CrazyLemon> Oproščeno ti je!
<zdobersek> Hvala.
<CrazyLemon> for?
<CrazyLemon> :/
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem!
<CrazyLemon> a je kdo kle k nima nameščen ubuntu-restricted-extras paketa
<CrazyLemon> oziroma MS fontov
<CrazyLemon> ker se mi zdi da stran zgleda obupno brez teh fontov :)
 * zdobersek dvigne roko
<zdobersek> ampak zgleda super v chromeu
<zdobersek> za ff pa ne vem povedat, sem ga par urc nazaj dol vrgu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dej en screenshot
<zdobersek> chromea?
<zdobersek> kaka posebna lokacija na strani?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> ni posebne lokacije
<CrazyLemon> sam da se vidi kak text
<CrazyLemon> ker se mi zdi čudno da zgleda super če nimaš MS fontov
<zdobersek> to je chromium
<zdobersek> oni vbistvu sploh nimajo dependenciejev v ubuntuju
<zdobersek> ampak je vse v njihovem projektu
<zdobersek> http://www.shrani.si/f/I/10f/1BTR2V9i/screenshot.png
<zdobersek> tko da kjerkol poganjas chrome/chromium, si na isti platformi, dokler je ta cross-platform
<zdobersek> lahk grem zdej spat?
<anze> ne
<anze> :P
<anze> ni Å¡ans
<anze> najprej povej, kako thunderbirda update
<anze> at
<anze> :D
<tr43nd> :)
<zdobersek> sudo apt-get update
<zdobersek> sudo apt-get upgrade
<anze> sem
<anze> žeeeeeeeeee
<anze> ok, se vid, da ni moj kompš
<CrazyLemon> res zgleda najs :)
<zdobersek> deluxe zgleda.
<zdobersek> a mormo bit html-valid pa take fore?
<anze> no, bom probala Å¡e upgrade
<anze> ;:D
<CrazyLemon> nafisa
<anze> kuga je<'
<CrazyLemon> PPA od thunderbirda dodaj
<CrazyLemon> pa poženi update ter nato še upgrade
<zdobersek> zdej? lahk? grem spat?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lahko sine!
<anze> boš pol ...
<anze> :P
<anze> lol
<anze> kr pejd
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: hvala tatice
<CrazyLemon> :$
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> !
<CrazyLemon> 6 Errors, 7 warning(s)
<CrazyLemon> ni tak hudo
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> ali jos zelim, da slisim jos jedanput ono od djevojke sa crvenim kaputom
<zdobersek> cmo popravt v soboto
<zdobersek> pol pa lahk damo slikco v footer!
 * zdobersek is off
<CrazyLemon> no..sam že en error pa en warning
<tr43nd> http://olex.openlogic.com/wazi/2011/how-to-find-anything-under-linux/
<Pepelka> How to Find Anything Under Linux |  Wazi
<CrazyLemon> gud najt
<tr43nd> najt
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1222-2: Mozvoikko, ubufox, webfav update  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1222-2/
#ubuntu-si 2011-10-05
<Skyx-mobile> lp
<CrazyLemon> jutro
<Skyx-mobile> kaj ob dobrega :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Intervju z Robertom Hrovatom o prehodu WinXP > Ubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5163/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] aleksuu: Nedelujoč internet  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5162/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] ZEROtech: Nedelujoč internet  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5162/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] aleksuu: Nedelujoč internet  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5162/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Lencka: Nedelujoč internet  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5162/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: namestitev paketov tar.bz  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5164/new/posts/
<mcbit> dober dan duskala tu :) sm na jobu pa glih namestu ubuntu na en nov computer :)
<mcbit> pa unity-2d rules v tem primeru ker je starejsi mal sam ok
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Nedelujoč internet  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5162/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> mcbit you go girl :)
<mcbit> probu sm novga na netbooku za silo delal
<mcbit> sam neke sistemske napake skoz javljal :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: namestitev paketov tar.bz  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5164/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> mcbit novga = 11.10 ?
<_slax0r_> ohaider
<_slax0r_> kaj je sploh ta unity?
<CrazyLemon> hai
<_slax0r_> DE?
<CrazyLemon> vmesnik :)
<_slax0r_> vmesnik za?
<_slax0r_> :)
<mcbit> da crazy ...
<mcbit> _slax0r_, vmesnik nov način od namizja od 11.04 verzije dalje
<CrazyLemon> _slax0r_ grafični vmesnik..
<CrazyLemon> spodaj pa Å¡e vedno laufa gnome
<_slax0r_> ah
<_slax0r_> compiz plugin
<_slax0r_> :)
<CrazyLemon> neki takega ja
<CrazyLemon> ni pa nujno
<CrazyLemon> ker unity-2d ne potrebuje compiza :)
<mcbit> to se je i meni zdelo
<mcbit> zdej bom dal se na netbooka mogoc da dans prodam
<CrazyLemon> mcbit 11.10 ni Å¡e pripravljen za namestitev na netbooke ipd
<mcbit> tko da ima da leti kljub temu da je star hehe
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> je bl za igranje
<mcbit> ja namestu sm ga
<CrazyLemon> ter reševanje crashev
<CrazyLemon> :D
<mcbit> vem i noticed :)
<mcbit> to rundo sm kr 1 mesc prej probal sam ni se :)
<mcbit> ponavad sm okol 15ga
<CrazyLemon> sej drugi teden bo že final release :)
<mcbit> aja ??
<CrazyLemon> jp :)
<mcbit> tko hitro kaj ni blo po 20. v mesecu ponavad
<CrazyLemon> aprila je po 20. če se prav spomnim :)
<mcbit> aja
<mcbit> nice
<mcbit> glih po novem letu kupujem nov laptop bom mel glih ok sistem z 11.10 gor takrat hehe
<CrazyLemon> upajmo da bo ok :>
<mcbit> mora ! )
<_slax0r_> sam ta unity prinese kaj drugega kot ta dock na levi strani?
<mcbit> odvisni smo od ubuntu :)
<mcbit> kdo bo winse kupoval :)
<CrazyLemon> _slax0r_ Å¡e dash je :)
<mcbit> v 11.10 je dash na traku ponovem ni gor na vrhu
<mcbit> tud ok :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/dash_home_11.10.png
<CrazyLemon> tole je dash :)
<_slax0r_> ravno gledam video na youtube :)
<CrazyLemon> sej zgleda ok
<mcbit> nice nice so da dobr nardil vidm
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Lencka: Nedelujoč internet  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5162/new/posts/
<_slax0r_> nič kaj takega kar bi smrtno rabil :)
<mcbit> men je ta nov look nie
<mcbit> nice
<_slax0r_> men je najbolš izgled enlightenment
<mcbit> prek tipkovnice startas tud je ful ok
<_slax0r_> sam Å¡e vseeno raj uporabljam KDE+compiz :)
<_slax0r_> na starih mašinah pa je IceWM zakon
<mcbit> jst kde nism skor nikol pristas gnome :)
<mcbit> gnome je tud simpl za zacetnike
<_slax0r_> nism začetnik, nimam pa se za proja tudi ne :)
<mcbit> sej tko tud jaz :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: namestitev paketov tar.bz  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5164/new/posts/
<_slax0r_> gnome pa nisem nikol preveč maral, ne vem zakaj ne
<_slax0r_> use mi je tko bolj čudno v njem
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Nedelujoč internet  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5162/new/posts/
<mcbit> men so pa nove izdaje vse bolj in bolj vsec
<_slax0r_> morda mi tudi ni všeč ker usam slackware
<_slax0r_> in se mi ne ljubi kompajlat gnome
<_slax0r_> :D
<mcbit> aja
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: namestitev paketov tar.bz  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5164/new/posts/
<mcbit> jst sm zacel s slackware pred leti
<mcbit> sam ni blo se neta
<mcbit> mislim adsl
<_slax0r_> ma slack mi je kul
<mcbit> novo kako verzijo bi rad videl niti si ne predstavljam cist tko detaljno :)
<_slax0r_> nazadnje sem ga naložil ko je bla še verzija, uhm 9 ali 10
<_slax0r_> od takrat samo upgradam
<_slax0r_> vsake toliko grem kernel recompilat
<_slax0r_> pa je to to
<_slax0r_> :)
<mcbit> nice
<_slax0r_> ma slack je še zmerej slack, čeprav po 11 ali 12 so se mal poslabšali
<_slax0r_> včasih si mel same stare pakete
<_slax0r_> ko je bil FF že verzija 2.x
<mcbit> aja tko kt debian
<_slax0r_> je na slacku še vedno bil po defaultu 1.4 če se ne motim
<_slax0r_> sam da je blo vse stable
<_slax0r_> zdaj je pa že tudi vse bolj novo
<_slax0r_> sam Å¡e vedno dela kot mora :)
<mcbit> ma sej mora mene pr debianu jezi da je staro 2 leti pol
<mcbit> a to je res
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: namestitev paketov tar.bz  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5164/new/posts/
<_slax0r_> edin grafiko k sm menju
<_slax0r_> za eno k ma HDMI
<_slax0r_> sem živce zgubu
<_slax0r_> k mi v flashu ni delal sound
<_slax0r_> vsak drugi boot je delal
<mcbit> pa hdmi dela ok al ne ?
<_slax0r_> na tej mašini še nisem probal
<_slax0r_> nisem kupil grafike zaradi HDMI, je bil pač zraven :)
<mcbit> tko tud ja
<_slax0r_> no in finta je bila potem
<mcbit> jst mam vse tri gor
<mcbit> nisem mogu verjet ko sm dobu
<_slax0r_> da je alsa preferirala HDMI kot sound device
<_slax0r_> js mam 2x dvi + hdmi
<_slax0r_> pa svideo port je tudi če se ne motim
<mcbit> vga dvi hdmi
<mcbit> mam grafiko nvidia 9500gt s temi tremi konektorji cist solidno
<_slax0r_> ma saj če ne igraš iger ne rabiš neke hude grafične :)
<mcbit> sej
<_slax0r_> edino kar mi gre na živce, da mi fullhd posnetki štekajo na youtube
<mcbit> ubuntu igre mi vse delajo ok
<_slax0r_> igram sam FFB
<_slax0r_> s/FFB/LFS
<_slax0r_> pa Å¡e zato mam winxp kot dualboot zarad force feedbacka
<_slax0r_> 10.10 je zdaj že releasan?
<_slax0r_> al Å¡e je RC?
<mcbit> 11.10
<_slax0r_> al mislim 11.10 ja
<_slax0r_> ful verzija je že?
<mcbit> bo vsak cas ocitno
<_slax0r_> moram sprobat :)
<mcbit> jaz bom mal pocakal da bo sigurno
<_slax0r_> rabim nek simpl distro za laptop
<mcbit> bom upgrejd ubuntu studio naredu
<_slax0r_> k ga bolj uporabljam za produktivnost
<mcbit> sej to ti bo ok
<_slax0r_> pa da se ne zezam z vsako malenkostjo
<_slax0r_> na desktopu pa naj kar bo slack za igračkanje z OSom :)
<mcbit> kul
<mcbit> znam da sm na slacku bil na dialup netu
<CrazyLemon> čez 8 dni bo final
<_slax0r_> kak so pa kaj 64bit verzija ubunta?
<mcbit> jedva ppp nekak porihtu hehe
<CrazyLemon> _slax0r_ nisem opazu da neki ne bi delalo
<CrazyLemon> razn flasha
<CrazyLemon> sam tist je preprosto za fixat
<_slax0r_> flash ne dela?
<CrazyLemon> zdownloadaš 11.x flash rc1
<CrazyLemon> pa je problem rešen
<_slax0r_> ma chrome in je problem rešen :)
<CrazyLemon> slika dela..zvok ne.. :)
<_slax0r_> heh
<_slax0r_> to meni na slacku ni delalo
<CrazyLemon> _slax0r_ em..tudi chrome uporablja 11.0 rc1 :)
<_slax0r_> kriv je bil pa HDMI
<_slax0r_> ubuntu tut uporablja ALSA kot sound driver?
<CrazyLemon> driver ne vem..sound server je pulseaudio
<CrazyLemon> je pa nekje zadaj tudi alsa prisotna
<_slax0r_> potem je to enak problem kot sem ga jaz mel verjetno
<_slax0r_> alsa zazna dve zvocni, eno normalno integrirano ali pa na pci vodilu, drugo pa na grafični kartici
<_slax0r_> moraš v alsaconfig nastaviti pravo zvočno
<_slax0r_> z alsamixer dvignit levele
<_slax0r_> in z alsactl storat nastavitve
<mcbit> to sm moral pred leti na ubuntu tud delat :)
<mcbit> na neki stari zvocni
<CrazyLemon> _slax0r_ em..alsa že zazna dve zvocni.. hdmi pa analogno/integrirano
<CrazyLemon> ampak zvok je drugje delal
<CrazyLemon> sam v flashu ni :)
<_slax0r_> vem
<_slax0r_> čist enak problem sem mel na slackware64
<_slax0r_> :)
<_slax0r_> včasih je po rebootu delal, včasih ne
<_slax0r_> kak si mel srečo
<_slax0r_> aja pa v .alsarc sem moral nastavit katera zvočna je default
<_slax0r_> :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: namestitev paketov tar.bz  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5164/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> !forum tar.bz2
<Pepelka> tar.gz problem (Stran 1) - Namestitev, servisi in ukazna vrstica ... http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/3920/
<_slax0r_> CrazyLemon @ www.ubuntu.si
<_slax0r_> :)
<CrazyLemon> indeed! :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oM9RO-GAKjE
<Pepelka> [SAMSUNG Mobile Unpacked 2011 - Google Episode] Teaser Video      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> se grem stavit da bo prva "google" tablica
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> ah ne..zgleda bo sam google prime
<_slax0r_> zdaj enkrat pride ice-cream-sandwitch ne?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Lencka: Nedelujoč internet  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5162/new/posts/
<Skyx-mobile> jp
<CrazyLemon> po moje bodo 11.oktobra skupaj s primeom napovedal release ICS
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Skyx-mobile> vsaj mislm da :)
<_slax0r_> moram sflashat galaxyja
<_slax0r_> pa bom počakal na ICS
<_slax0r_> ::)
<CrazyLemon> 1ka al 2ka?
<_slax0r_> 1ka
<_slax0r_> ne morem moje napizdit da bi odplačala svoj fon, vzela dvojko pa bi mi2 to lepo zamenjala :)))
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Nedelujoč internet  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5162/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> _slax0r_ :)))
<CrazyLemon> odplačaj ji ti ..pol bo čist vesela kok si prijazn
<CrazyLemon> pol pa k vzame dvojko ji pa namigneš da si ti odplačal njenga..in je čas da zamenjata telefon :D
<nafisa> madafakas!!!!
<_slax0r_> ma bo to Å¡lo tko tut :)
<_slax0r_> btw CrazyLemon
<_slax0r_> ko je r33d33m33r ali kako že predlagal switch za rešitev
<_slax0r_> to ne bo Å¡lo ravno
<_slax0r_> :)
<_slax0r_> ker ni finta koliko računalnikov je priklopljenih na modem
<CrazyLemon> sej ma že kul ona porihtano
<_slax0r_> ampak kolk računalnikov vzpostavi pppoe povezavo
<_slax0r_> :)
<CrazyLemon> neki druzga jo heca
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Lencka: Nedelujoč internet  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5162/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> sej zato sm ji pa reku najbolš da router vzpostavi povezavo
<CrazyLemon> pa ma mir
<_slax0r_> nisem bral vsega
<_slax0r_> sem se kar na vrhu ustavil
<_slax0r_> :)
<_slax0r_> ma ja
<_slax0r_> router itak moraš meti če maš več računalnikov
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Nedelujoč internet  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5162/new/posts/
<_slax0r_> pppoeconf je ponavadi v paketu rp-pppoe
<_slax0r_> vsaj na drugih distrojih
<CrazyLemon> na ubuntu je to posebej paket če se ne motim :)
<_slax0r_> sam ženska še zmeri ne razume najbolj :)
<_slax0r_> še vedno misli da je switch rešitev za tak problem in da kao pridobiš neki povezav z switchem
<_slax0r_> :)
<CrazyLemon> ma ta ženska razume dost več kot pa.. recimo pazko :D
<nafisa> haha ... neki poguglam ... in lej ga zlomka ... na vprašanje odgovarja naš veliki modri kit :D
<_slax0r_> kdo pa je pazko? :)
<CrazyLemon> _slax0r_ ahhh.. stalni gost na forumu :)
<_slax0r_> aja :)
<_slax0r_> ma kurc
<_slax0r_> se vam vsaj nekaj dogaja
<_slax0r_> ne kot pri nas na RN
<CrazyLemon> emmm kako naštimat v  chromeu da mi ne ponuja fajlov za shranjevanje
<_slax0r_> :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak da ga odpre z določenim programom
<CrazyLemon> ne najdem tega v nastavitvah
<CrazyLemon> _slax0r_ sej se tudi na RN dogaja
<_slax0r_> če se ne motim moraš za vsak file type posebaj
<_slax0r_> ko ga zdownloadaš
<_slax0r_> potem imaš spodaj zraven file tisto puščico in možnost, vedno odpri to vrsto datoteke
<CrazyLemon> ja..ampak to je problem..direkt mi odpre okno za shranit
<CrazyLemon> v firefoxu je pa tako kot si opisal
<_slax0r_> samo če se ne motim še to vseeno zdownloada in potem komaj odpre
<nafisa> haha ... mislim da je, da ti vsakič ponudi, kaj naredit s fajlom
<nafisa> al pa samo shrani
<nafisa> to dvoje je na voljo
<nafisa> vsaj tko sm jst mela
<Skyx-mobile> gre kdo dons vk iberpipo ob 19h ?
<_slax0r_> nafisa ja v FF je tako
<CrazyLemon> hm..moraš prvo downloadat fajl
<_slax0r_> v chrome pa ne
<CrazyLemon> potem klikneš na puščico spodaj v download baru
<CrazyLemon> in daš "vedno odpri to vrsto ..."
<_slax0r_> CrazyLemon pa nism ti tega govoru? :)
<nafisa> ja, jst sem mela v chrome, da mi je dalo al shranim ... al pa da mi je dalo, kako odprem
<CrazyLemon> _slax0r_ nisem bral :P
<_slax0r_> lenoba :P
<nafisa> in mi je pol tisto vedno samo odprlo
<CrazyLemon> :))
<nafisa> samo ... a pol kam shranjuje temporarne datoteke?
<nafisa> mislim ... te ... začasne al kuko se reče?
<nafisa> če samo odpreš?
<nafisa> k na winsih se spomnim, da sem zarad tega registre skos pucala, ko se ene poti do tega ostajale ...
<nafisa> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1530409918003
<Pepelka> Milka. Dovolite si biti nežni.'s Videos | Facebook
<_slax0r_> saj to ravno
<_slax0r_> mislim da ti file vseeno normalno downloada
<_slax0r_> shrani normalno
<_slax0r_> in potem avtomatično odpre
<_slax0r_> in ni treba registrov pucat na winsih za začasne datoteke
<_slax0r_> v FF si sam prenose zbrisal
<_slax0r_> pa so se tut temporary download file-i zbrisali
<CrazyLemon> al pa naštimal da se zbrišejo po končanem prenosu
<_slax0r_> al pa tako ja
<CrazyLemon> se da to v chromeu naštimat? :)
 * CrazyLemon is a Chrome virgin :$
<_slax0r_> mislim da ne
<_slax0r_> vsaj nikoli nisem našel
<_slax0r_> ker sem tudi že iskal ot
<_slax0r_> to*
<nafisa> na winsih lih nisem FF uporabljala, ne?
<CrazyLemon> je kr uporabn feature..ker ne rabiš nonstop klikat "izbriši prenose" :)
<nafisa> sem mela al chrome al pa flock
<_slax0r_> Google Chrome currently downloads all files instead of saving. We understand some users prefer having an option to only temporarily store the files and we'll consider making changes in the future.
<_slax0r_> torej, po domače, žal
<_slax0r_> :)
<CrazyLemon> sej bo kmalu
<CrazyLemon> hitri so googlovci
<_slax0r_> mhm
<_slax0r_> ta post je bil leta 2010
<_slax0r_> :)
<_slax0r_> pa Å¡e tega zdaj ni
<_slax0r_> :D
<nafisa> vidiš vidiš ... ko jst mape prejemi sploh ne odpiram :D
<CrazyLemon> lol :d
<_slax0r_> se je kdo od vas že kdaj mogoče kaj igračkal z OpenDPI?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha mona..nisi na faxu?????? wtf..špricaš že drugi dan ??????
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> nimam danes nič
<alyosha> ju3
<CrazyLemon> ma vem mona :D
<alyosha> lopove
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> kaj ju3 maš ti tudi neki ne?
<CrazyLemon> mam ja
<alyosha> kdaj
<CrazyLemon> _slax0r_ nope..za kaj se uporablja tale openDPI? za IDS/IPS?
<_slax0r_> ma ne
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ob 18.00 naj bi se  začelo
<CrazyLemon> samo js ne grem
<_slax0r_> to je "extension" za iptables
<CrazyLemon> ker nima smisla
<_slax0r_> za lažje upravljanje z p2p omrežji itd
<alyosha> aja ti si hud ti nerabiš it:DD
<CrazyLemon> alyosha a boš reku da ste se neki naučili včeraj :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Lencka: Nedelujoč internet  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5162/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> kdo vas je mel..mojca?
<alyosha> ma ne
<alyosha> mel nas je uni nek
<alyosha> za to arhitekturo
<alyosha> smo meli tko ja
<alyosha> 1h30
<alyosha> uvod kao
<alyosha> prosojnica
<alyosha> in pol una ruskinja mona pri diskretnih
<alyosha> ona pa se ne Å¡ali
<alyosha> smo meli že pouk uno
<alyosha> redno
<alyosha> 3h
<alyosha> ne jebe ona
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Nedelujoč internet  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5162/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> alyosha a ruskinja je...sux
<alyosha> vem ja...že tko jz jih ne mroam čut
<alyosha> Å¡e ko predava neke gluposti
<alyosha> še tolko hujše
<alyosha> :)
<CrazyLemon> alyosha pa govori slovensko al angleško?
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> slovensko
<alyosha> oz. rusko slovenscino
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> uno nagalsak je jebe pošteno
<CrazyLemon> to je kul..
<CrazyLemon> ker pol se lahko dekanu pritožiš
<CrazyLemon> da si padu na izpitu
<CrazyLemon> ker nisi ruskinje razumu
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ti maš to tudi za nrdit še? al ne?
<alyosha> in beka je malo udarjena mona...2 kolokvija moraš nardit da sploh lahko greš na ispit
<alyosha> :/
<_slax0r_> ko bosta diplomo pisala mi povejta, da vama Å¡e svojo dam za napisat :P
<alyosha> ma diplomo daš komu napisat za par sto € :D
<alyosha> al je vredno se matrat tolko?
<_slax0r_> CrazyLemon http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=333
<Pepelka> Issue 333 -  chromium -  Request: Instead of just being able to save what you download- be able to run. -  An open-source browser project to help move the web forward. - Google Project Hosting
<_slax0r_> tukej maš za ta chrome open/run
<_slax0r_> lahk spremljaš kdaj bo
<_slax0r_> ;)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Lencka: Nedelujoč internet  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5162/new/posts/
<nafisa> hehe, un včer je sam gledu, kaj sem mu s kompom delala :D lol
<alyosha> kaj si mu delala nafisa
<alyosha> ?
<_slax0r_> grde stvari :P
<nafisa> ma, tip se ni nič znašu na ubuntu ... pa podnapisi mu šumnikov niso kazal ... pa te oslarije :D
<nafisa> lol _slax0r_
<_slax0r_> nič, pubeci in deklina
<_slax0r_> fajn se mejte
<_slax0r_> ajde ciao papa
<CrazyLemon> alyosha je kaj mesta na predavanjih?
<alyosha> ma učiraj je blo neki še fraj ja
<alyosha> je blo pa kr precej powno
<alyosha> dosti teh nekih ponavljajočih se.D
<alyosha> kotzgleda radi padajo:D
<CrazyLemon> če sm js dobro vidu
<CrazyLemon> jih je v drugem letniku samo 12 :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Nedelujoč internet  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5162/new/posts/
<nafisa> da ne povem, kolk jih je v 3. letnik pršlo, k so moji sošolci na u.informatki :D
<nafisa> bli :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha je kdo znan/iz kp?
<nafisa> ej, a se je marko kaj javu, kako je na faxu?
<nafisa> če hodi, al že zaliva? :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon je ja u drugem jih 12:D
<alyosha> ma nwem
<alyosha> niti ne
<alyosha> sem pa vidu par tablic
<alyosha> kp izola
<alyosha> piran
<alyosha> nic grem jz gledat
<alyosha> bbl
<CrazyLemon> hodi gledat ja
<nafisa> e, vidla intervju z robijem :)
<nafisa> a sky je zrihtu, da je Å¡el naprej al kaj je naredu?
<CrazyLemon> kdo je robi?
<CrazyLemon> in kdo je sky?
<nafisa> sky[x] ... moj bivši sošolc ... iz FRIja
<nafisa> robi je pa ta, ko je andrejz naredu intervju z njim ... je bil na ubuntu uricah
<kubanc> folk dejte mi pomahat.. slovnica nije moja jača strana :D
<Sky[x]> gre kdo dons v kiberpipo ?
<kubanc> Torej, dne 11.5.2011 ko je bilo omrežje najbolj obremenjeno, je v 8 urah dopoldanske izmene skozi omrežje preteklo 5812.07 MB podatkov.
<kubanc> kaj bi dal namesto preteklo...
<kubanc> jst se ne morem spomnt besede...
<kubanc> lol
<zgaga> pretočilo
<Sky[x]> preneseno ?
<Sky[x]> pretocilo ja
<kubanc> pretočilo?
<kubanc> vino se pretaka
<Sky[x]> je skozi omrezje bilo xx MB prenosa podatkov
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> ja tko bo bols..
<kubanc> Torej, dne 11.5.2011 ko je bilo omrežje najbolj obremenjeno, se je v 8 urah dopoldanske izmene preneslo 5812.07MB podatkov
<CrazyLemon> no..preneslo kam..v eno smer..torej upload|download?
<Sky[x]> ja to se dopis ve gre za ksnga tehnika
<kubanc> to vse ze prej pise...
<kubanc> ne rabi se enkrat omenjat..
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, v to je misleno sent ter recieved....
<kubanc> omrezje je bilo obremenjeno za 5812.07Mb podatkov
<kubanc> mogoce bi blo bols tko napisat..
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> pusti kr tisto prej
<Sky[x]> k bi vsaj vedu v kaksnem kontakstu ti to pises pa za kero osebo :)
<nafisa> Sky[x], evo ... k si lih kle ...
<nafisa> pa sem te dobla
<nafisa> ej, kako si pol zrihtu?
<Sky[x]> ej kiberpipa isce folk za snemanje na webcamp ce kdo zeli ?
<nafisa> ti dej, ne, Sky[x] ??? :D
<Sky[x]> letos mam namen dejansko poslusat in ne snemat kot lani
<Sky[x]> ni pa nic tezkega :)
<kubanc> Sky[x], pisem v ednini
<kubanc> ker sem jst meritve izvajal...
<nafisa> kubanc, kje si to meru ... tele prenose?
<kubanc> količino podatkovenga prenosa v LAN... znotraj firme...
<kubanc> da vidim ali imamo nasičeno omrežje...
<Sky[x]> aha
<Sky[x]> kubanc: kako si pa izvajal meritve ?
<Sky[x]> mas opremo prov al pac monitoring ?
<kubanc> Sky[x], iperf
<kubanc> pa za vsak racunalnik sem dnevno izvajal meritve...
<Sky[x]> iperf je kak FW al kaj je ze to ?
<kubanc> task manager ma netowrork monitoring
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/foto-na-cesti-teklo-pivo-v-potokih.html
<Pepelka> FOTO: Na cesti teklo pivo v potokih - 24ur.com
<kubanc> za bytes send pa bytes recieved
<kubanc> iperf je program da izvedes realne meritve, na eni strani naredis en PC server, na drugi strani en PC klient, in potem si preneseta podatke...
<kubanc> tako vidis koliksen je realen prenos podatkov...
<kubanc> nato sm sel za en teden merit podatke...
<kubanc> kok jih vsak racunalnik spusti v omrezje...
<kubanc> itd...
<kubanc> v glavnem, same meritve, povprecni izracni...
<kubanc> potem sem izracunal povprecni prenos podatkov na en delovni nalog...
<kubanc> nato kdaj je bil peek level prenosa podatkov...
<kubanc> ter za tist dan sedaj racunam koliko podatkov se je preneslo v 8 urah...
<kubanc> tko nekak na hitrco....
<Sky[x]> aha
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: [11.04] squeezebox server  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4996/new/posts/
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, škoda, ko nisi bil v črnučah, a? :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: [11.04] squeezebox server  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4996/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Niber: Intervju z Robertom Hrovatom o prehodu WinXP > Ubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5163/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> preklet gwibber
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Miha512: Namestitev  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5146/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Namestitev  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5146/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> za vse apple fane
<CrazyLemon> http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/42401/iphone-4s-vs-samsung-galaxy-s-2
<Pepelka> iPhone 4S vs Samsung Galaxy S II - Pocket-lint
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: namestitev paketov tar.bz  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5164/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Intervju z Robertom Hrovatom o prehodu WinXP > Ubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5163/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Rogergr: Nautilus bučke  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5165/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Intervju z Robertom Hrovatom o prehodu WinXP > Ubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5163/new/posts/
<Grumpek> CrazyLemon bolj subjektivne primerjave pa se ne :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Krt57: namestitev windows poleg ubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5127/new/posts/
<lynxlynxlynx> kul intervju, ja
<CrazyLemon> polz ti bi lahk dal en intervju..k si stari maček na tej sceni pa še znana faca! :))
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Nautilus bučke  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5165/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: [11.04] squeezebox server  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4996/new/posts/
<marko> a ve kdo za kak dober porn site
<nafisa> http://www.fuq.com/
<nafisa> mislim, da je to
<Pepelka> Fuck Tube, Porn Videos - FuQ.com
<nafisa> marko, uživaj
<CrazyLemon> tudi ta nafisa ne ve kdaj folk trolla in kdaj ne :)
<CrazyLemon> in porn site drugič posreduj na pvt...hvalaadijo
<nafisa> ok, nooooo
<nafisa> če je pa na javnem vprašu
<nafisa> sicer morm priznat, da morm jst Å¡e pogledat to stran
<nafisa> to mi je Å¡ef reku, da je ok
<nafisa> sam ziher ni nič, kar bi jst gledala
<Grega> tako
<BigWhale> Precise Pangolin!
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale ti poznaš dost folka!
<CrazyLemon> naredi en kul intervju
<CrazyLemon> naj ti bo andrejz zgled :)
<BigWhale> s kom?
<CrazyLemon> surprise  us!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<lynxlynxlynx> robert ludvik bi bil tudi dober kandidat
<lynxlynxlynx> sploh pa "staroste" ala peterlin
<nafisa> hello kitty :D
<zdobersek> Pa matesice bi tud lahk intervjujal
<nafisa> zdobersek, dobra ideja
<nafisa> spet se jegr kole napila
<nafisa> sam zdej pa bo jegra zmanjkal
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a bratranca? ni on lih za odprtokodo
<CrazyLemon> je mel par androidov..Å¡e zdj ma enga
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx do it! :)
<lynxlynxlynx> ehehe
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx nč ehehe..res bi lahk no :>
<lynxlynxlynx> nazadnje ko sem pisal peterlinu, mi Å¡e odgovoril ni, pa sem hotel pomagat >>
<CrazyLemon> ah to ni nič
<CrazyLemon> js recimo sploh mu nisem pisal
<CrazyLemon> ker ne vem kdo sploh je :P
<lynxlynxlynx> zaradi njega sploh lahko prevajaš
<CrazyLemon> tipkovnico je izumu??
<CrazyLemon> :P
<lynxlynxlynx> a ne uporabljaš voice2text? :P
<CrazyLemon> ne :(
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23H8IdaS3tk <-- sej so že dobri pri tem :D
<Pepelka> Caption FAIL 2      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> torej..kdo je petelin
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> lol
<zdobersek> dober fail
<CrazyLemon> res hud fail :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: kazalo tabel v libreoffice  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5166/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: Intervju z Robertom Hrovatom o prehodu WinXP > Ubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5163/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> http://ph.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20081105233006AAD9rLo
<Pepelka> Yahoo! Answers - Cosmetic surgery for a glow in the dark vagina? is it possible?
<CrazyLemon> hahahahahahahaha
<CrazyLemon> !!!!!!!!
<CrazyLemon> i want to see one of those!
<Grega> wtf
<Grega> - Zadevo sem premislil in ti sporočam, da sem ti pripravljen narediti
<Grega> aplikacijo, kot sva govorila po telefonu (3 strani, vsak slogan odobri admin in ustrezen design)
<Grega> za ceno 160eur(+ddv).
<Grega> - Predlagam ceno 200 eur + DDV. Pošlji kak predračun ali račun..
<Grega> :>
<Grega> to se pa nisem videl..
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> jah..tip je pač zaokrožu cifro
<CrazyLemon> da ti je lažje naredit predračun
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: you sure would see it
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i sure would!
<Grega> ne vem... nekje je finta, mislim, da se ne bom strinjal :)
<CrazyLemon> http://youtu.be/dtb7f_lcvkQ
<Pepelka> FRIEND ZONE &#39;D! (And How To Escape)      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> sam so pa carji :D
<marko> ej
<marko> zakaj pri tem unity
<marko> pa nasploh noven gnomu
<marko> pač mam 11.10 in ne vem če je 11.04 že mel to
<marko> recimo hočem prit do .wine v nautilusu
<marko> zakaj ne morem več tisto da bi pot
<marko> sam ročno napisal
<marko> al pa neki
<CrazyLemon> sej lahko
<marko> kako?
<CrazyLemon> men se premika po fajlih
<CrazyLemon> jah
<CrazyLemon> odpreš home folder
<CrazyLemon> ctrl + h da so vidni skriti folderji/fajli
<marko> eh
<marko> ne to
<marko> to vem
<CrazyLemon> in začneš pisat
<CrazyLemon> .wine
<marko> sam to je lame
<CrazyLemon> in ti najde
<CrazyLemon> ker?
<marko> zato ker nočem vednot ega delat
<marko> prejk je blo bolj kul
<marko> si kliknil gor in so se ti gumbi (pač folderji) spremenili v simpl /home/marko/etc
<marko> in si recimo napisal
<marko> /home/marko/.wi
<marko> in ti je vrglo
<marko> bolj všeč je tak
<marko> lame
<marko> fuck you ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> lol..in kaka je zdej razlika :D
<marko> fuck you gnome
<marko> ampak okej
<marko> bom pogledal vstran za to...
<Grega> debian..
<Grega> :)
<marko> ne morem angry birds igrat
<marko> prek wine :(
<CrazyLemon> zakaj bi jih igral prek wine?
<CrazyLemon> če jih lahk na google+ ?
<marko> google+? jaz sem jih igral na chrome.angrybirds
<marko> CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> https://plus.google.com/games/971508122032
<Pepelka> Google +: skupna raba v resničnem življenju, predelana za splet.
<marko> carsko
<marko> tenks
<marko> a jerio
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> sam classic
<marko> wtf
<marko> Google ni mogel ustvariti računa
<marko> zakaj vedno to
<marko> kr nek
<marko> če je classic pol itak
<Grega> te html5 igre bodo pomoje cist nore postale v prihodnosti, bi se splacalo malo naucit to codat..
<marko> faaaak
<marko> in wine je neke fonte
<marko> avtomatično instaliral
<marko> ki so zdej tudi
<marko> v chromu
<marko> taki
<marko> omg kak je to grdo
<marko> pa to se spomnim, tega sranja da je že od 7.04 al kere distribucije
<marko> od kar pomnim
<marko> vedno ko si wine instaliral
<marko> so se fonti spofukali
<marko> v major programih ala msn clienti, browserji
<marko> kr neki pička materna pofukana
<CrazyLemon> Grega jp :)
<CrazyLemon> a si predstavljaš..3D trgovina!
<CrazyLemon> kr sprehajaš se med policami!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<Grega> o_O
<CrazyLemon> chrome s cca. 5imi tabi
<CrazyLemon> en flash video
<CrazyLemon> in mi kuri cca. 1gb rama
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1223-2: Puppet regression  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1223-2/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: namestitev paketov tar.bz  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5164/new/posts/
#ubuntu-si 2011-10-06
<nafisa> Steve Jobs je umrl
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: kazalo tabel v libreoffice  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5166/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: namestitev paketov tar.bz  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5164/new/posts/
<Skyx-mobile> lp
<zdobersek> lp
<nafisa> lej lej pobča
<zdobersek> http://chromium.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/samples/audio/shiny-drum-machine.html
<Pepelka> WebAudio Drum Machine
<zdobersek> ce ma kdo dovolj svez chromium, naj precekira
<nafisa> kter pa je tazadn?
<zdobersek> nimam blage.
<zdobersek> v 15ki dela
<zdobersek> ta zgornja stran
<nafisa> aha, pol nimam ...
<nafisa> sem updatala vse
<nafisa> pa imam 12.0.7***
<napsy> jutro
<napsy> se kermu ne dela gmail?
<tnm> men dela
<tnm> in mail mi je poslalo
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Lencka: Nedelujoč internet  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5162/new/posts/
<nafisa> napsy, vsake tolk mal jebe
<nafisa> tut g+
<BigWhale> Jebemti, zakaj je topic zaklenjen?!
 * CrazyLemon vzame ključ iz žepa in odklene topic
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo
<CrazyLemon> če greš na google piše za steve jobs 55-11
<Skyx-mobile> :D
<nafisa> Apologizing - does not always mean that you're wrong and the other person is right. It just means that you value your relationship more than your ego.
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Nedelujoč internet  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5162/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: kazalo tabel v libreoffice  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5166/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Lencka: Nedelujoč internet  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5162/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Nedelujoč internet  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5162/new/posts/
<BigWhale> a je se zmeri zaklenjen topic?! hrmpf!
<sasa84> BigWhale, kdaj točno bo release party?
<BigWhale> 14. 10.
<BigWhale> ob 15.00 se zacne install fest ob 19.00 pa program
<sasa84> ura? maš kšn načrt?
<BigWhale> torej predavanje + party
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> a maš ti predavanje...o čem?
<BigWhale> nimma
<BigWhale> nimam
<BigWhale> en drug bo mogu met
<sasa84> kdo pa?
<sasa84> mhm
<BigWhale> nevem, se iscem
<BigWhale> jest sem mel ze prevec predavanj na release partijih
<sasa84> k bi koga povabil pa tko...pa d jim u mejlu napišemo še program a veš
<BigWhale> http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/35848/#p35848
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] BigWhale: Oneiric Ocelot release part in install fest  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5167/new/posts/
<Pepelka> Oneiric Ocelot release part in install fest (Stran 1) - Ubuntu.si dejavnosti/predlogi/pritožbe - Ubuntu.si forum
<BigWhale> ena kratka zadeva je tle
<BigWhale> zdej pa se pisem novico
<BigWhale> za slo tech in ubuntu.si
<lynxlynxlynx> predlagam limono, ker ma ful težav in bo bolj zabavno, če bo spet bentenje
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, w00t!
<sasa84> ok, pol slo-tech ma
<sasa84> bigi... a bi se poslal še na kšn monitor, rač. novice,...?
<sasa84> ti k se mal bl spoznaš...ti še kej pade na pa,met?
<lynxlynxlynx> napovednik.com
<sasa84> hudo, super ja
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Oneiric Ocelot release part in install fest  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5167/new/posts/
<sasa84> najbolš d se zdej registriram pa napišem
<_slax0r_> hi
<_slax0r_> kakšn release party? za 11.10?
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<_slax0r_> ehm...ma kdo tukaj morda kaj izkušenj z iptables in tc?
<sasa84> BigWhale, a boš dal event še na loco?
<BigWhale> ja
<BigWhale> sam dans zvecer
<BigWhale> to se ne mudi tolk
<CrazyLemon> <lynxlynxlynx> predlagam limono, ker ma ful težav in bo bolj zabavno, če bo spet bentenje
<CrazyLemon> kakih težav???? a??
<sasa84> LOL
<lynxlynxlynx> :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lynxlynxlynx je pač povedu resnico :P
<nafisa> sasa84, :*
<sasa84> nafi :*
<nafisa> kako si, dekle moje?
<sasa84> ma bo bo
<sasa84> ti?
<nafisa> apčih
<nafisa> prehlajena
<nafisa> upam, da bom zvečer lahko šla na predavanje
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Ubuntu 11.10 release party  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5168/new/posts/
<nafisa> oj, andrejz
<andrejz> oj
<CrazyLemon> andrejz čemu si naredu copy/paste če pa BigWhale piše novico :S
<andrejz> ker ni blo novice, pa nisem vedel, da se piše
<andrejz> ko bo napisana prepiši mojo vsebino z novo
<andrejz> CL: napiš na FB da bodo naslednje ubuntu urice med 17 in 23.10
<andrejz> in da naj se folk zorganizira (tisti, k se še niso) pa sporočijo na ubuntu.si
<nafisa> če ve kdo od markota mail ... mi ga lahko napiše na privat?
<andrejz> marko who?
<CrazyLemon> andrejz a misliš da se bo folk sam zoorganiziral?
<CrazyLemon> to je k da bi otrokom reku..zdej pa sami pospravte igrače
<nafisa> _marko_ al kuko že ima
<andrejz> ti si se že :)
<andrejz> ja pol pa enmu od unih k so na FB nekaj predlagal reči, če bi bil on organizator, pa ga vpraš kdaj ma čas
<CrazyLemon> andrejz to je nonsense
<CrazyLemon> ker vse kar js napišem na fb gre na twitter
<CrazyLemon> tko da ja...napiš novico pa je problem rešen :>
<andrejz> lej na FB sta osebi X in Y spraševali kdaj bo v MB
<andrejz> ti zdaj na FB osebi X pošlji, če bi bla organizator v MB
<andrejz> in da naj se spomni datum pa da naj najde še kakega uporabnika iz okolice, če ga pozna
<andrejz> moraš direktni marketnig užgat :)
<CrazyLemon> emm..direktni marketing pomeni da mu pišem pod D. M. in ne pod ubuntuslovenija       kar pa ne mislim počet..ker nisem tip za direktni marketing ...če bi bil bi delal v studio moderna in bi izvajal direktni marketing :)
<CrazyLemon> sploh pa..js skrbim za splet..in ne za marketing..tko da pokliči na oddelek marketinga :>
<andrejz> saj lahkko kot ubuntuslovenija pošlješ
<CrazyLemon> ne ne morem
<nafisa> andrejz, kaj kaj kaj?
<nafisa> za MB, ne?
<nafisa> a jst kontaktiram?
<andrejz> ja v MB bi blo tud kul met kake urice
<andrejz> pa če lahko par ljudi skup zbobnaš, nafisa
<nafisa> sicer pa ... a ne more to met čez veliki modri kit?
<andrejz> on je iz bistrice sicer, lahko bi pa mel , BigWhale kaj praviš?
<CrazyLemon> ne vem čemu komplicirate...spet se napiše novica kje pa kdaj bodo ubuntu urice
<CrazyLemon> in naj se javijo tisti ki bi radi pršli/organizirali v svojem kraju
<andrejz> CL::fora je v tem, da je verjetnost, da se bo nekdo našel, če samo novico napišeš zelo nizka (<5%)
<andrejz> če pa rečeš takrat pa takrat bo, je pa verjetnost, da kdo pride precej večja (~40%, IMO)
<CrazyLemon> kako se je prej nekdo našel? :)
<CrazyLemon> l8r
<andrejz> kdaj se je kdo našel?
<andrejz> sasa84, CL predlaga promocijo za Ubuntu urice in pravi da ni on za to odgovoren
<nafisa> ja, sej ima sasa84 čez promocijo :D
<andrejz> nafisa ji pa pomaga :)
<nafisa> nisem bla za nič določena :P
<nafisa> hehe
<nafisa> saj bom pogledala, kdo se je takrat v MB hotu dobit
<nafisa> sam naj v miru kosilo pojem, no
<andrejz> ti kar jej,da boš zrastla :)
<nafisa> jebi se :D
<andrejz> bi, pa ni punce tle (ali koga drugega for that matter)
<sasa84> ok...
<sasa84> to se prav... ljubljana, postojna, koper, maribor, črnomelj, novo mesto... a še kej mogoče?
<sasa84> sam jst to sredo nimam cajta...morm pakirat :P
<sasa84> al pa če bi kdo pršou...pa d bi vsaj mejl poslou...pol bi že skočila ke za urco...sam tam viset pa... :P
<sasa84> a ja...mejbi un iz postojne pride :)
<bogdanov> lp :)
<andrejz> sasa, saj urice ne bodo naslednji teden ampak teden za tem
<andrejz> (17.10-23.10)
<sasa84> uu zakon :)
<andrejz> mišljeno je vsaki 3. teden v mesecu
<sasa84> jaz sem tedn sfalila :P
<sasa84> pol kul ;)
<sasa84> a na dopisni seznam ubuntu lohk vsako tele piše? :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Ubuntu urice  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5169/new/posts/
<nafisa> po božanskem kosilu se prileže čikec
 * sasa84 ugrizne nafisa 
<nafisa> auuuuuuuuuuuu!
<sasa84> christooss__, o moj Bog!
<nafisa> kaj sem ti spet naredila?
<sasa84> nč, sj to je problem :P
<nafisa> in česa nisem naredila?
<sasa84> kaj pa vem... kuhne pospravla
<nafisa> je pospravljena ... sam še krožnik pa skleda je za pomit
<andrejz> ja na dopisni seznam lahko kdorkoli piše
<andrejz> samo je dokaj malo članov gor (ala 10)
<andrejz> pa od teh jih je včeina skoz na ircu
<sasa84> sem dala na forum....
<andrejz> tako da ne pričakuj velikega učinka od tega
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> kle bo treba ta folk mal začopatit :P
<sasa84> prvi je absolutno CrazyLemon
<andrejz> saša drgač ena tema Ubuntu urice že obstaja
<andrejz> a jih lahko združim ?
<sasa84> pa sem jo iskala...
<sasa84> komot!
<andrejz> dve pod tvojo je
<sasa84> LOL
 * sasa84 blond
<sasa84> ja zdej vidm :)
<sasa84> prej sploh nism tko 'globok' pogledala :D
<nafisa> sasa84, dej ... jst bi tud globok pogledala ... preiskala ... :P
<sasa84> nafisa, jst ne vem.... ti men ene same dvoumne komentarje spuščaš :P
<nafisa> ah, to je, ko si perverzna ... sam zato ...
<nafisa> če bi imela čisto, nedolžno dušo ...
<nafisa> ne bi blo nič dvoumno
<andrejz> ok nekak sem skombiniral
<sasa84> nafisa, moja duša je čista
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Ubuntu urice  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5155/new/posts/
<nafisa> ja ja, sasa84
<nafisa> mogoče to vaš župnik verjame ...
<nafisa> jst ne tolk :D
<sasa84> moj župnik ve, da sem čista in brezmadežna
 * sasa84 pokima in lepo pogleda
 * nafisa se od smeha skotali na tla
<sasa84> LOOOL
<sasa84> andrejz, dragi moji si pustu a? :P
<sasa84> pa vaša saša si tud spustu :\
<sasa84> ah!
<nafisa> vidš ... če si naša, pol si tut moja :P
<andrejz> ja ker nisem znal objavit kot saša (s tvojim uporabniškim imenom)
<andrejz> pa bi bilo čudno, če bi napisal vaša saša
<lynxlynxlynx> dvoumnost ftw
<andrejz> bi folk mislil, da imam shizofrenijo ali kaj
<andrejz> v glavnem tegale black_ice je treba dobit, sasa84
<andrejz> ker je zagnan, samo še kakšnega kolega mu je treba najt v MB ali MS
<sasa84> lohk bi misnli, da maš pač dve življenji...1x si andrejz, drugič pa daš gor štumfke pa kiklco in si saša :P
 * nafisa se Å¡e kar kotali po tleh od smeha
<lynxlynxlynx> sej saša se tud kot moško ime uporablja
<nafisa> pol bi blo vaš saša
<nafisa> :D
<nafisa> ne vaša saša
<lynxlynxlynx> podrobnosti :)
<nafisa> pomembne podrobnosti
<andrejz> če si salome,lahko oboje napišeš :)
<nafisa> štumfki pa kiklca ... ok ... si predstavljaš andrejza, da bi mel enkrat pimpka, drugič pa ne? :D
<nafisa> andrejz, kaj je salome zdej po spolu na osebni? :D
<lynxlynxlynx> n/a
<nafisa> NaN :D lol
<sasa84> salome je ženska zdj
<sasa84> sej tud en vemo, če ma andrej pimpka al pa ne
<sasa84> no, vrjetn ma... drugač neb bla punca še zmer z njim :P
<_slax0r_> salome ma lahk 4 joske in 2 picki pa se bo vedno moski
<sasa84> k take plače vrjetn pa tud nima, d bi bla z njim zarad dnarja :P
<andrejz> hja nkol ne veš :)
<nafisa> ja no ... upam, da si ne tlač papirnatih brisač v hlače :D
<andrejz> mogoče je lahko samo krinka :P
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> nč, kofe...brb ;)
<nafisa> tyt
<_slax0r_> andrejz a si ti včasih morda imel nek portal odprta-koda.org al neki takega?
<andrejz> ne
<_slax0r_> potem pa nisi ta andrej k sm mislu :)
<_slax0r_> btw, sodelujete morda kaj z lugos?
<andrejz> imam nekaj zraven www.odprta-koda.si
<andrejz> @slax0r z lugosem bolj Å¡voh
<andrejz> predvsme zato, kar od njih ni nič trenutno
<andrejz> so nam pa dali nekaj denarja za release partye in podobno
<andrejz> težava je enaka povsod
<andrejz> premalo zagnanih ljudi
<andrejz> tako da join the ship :)
<andrejz> we have coockies :P
<bogdanov> _slax0r_ kill -9 ;)
<_slax0r_> :)
<_slax0r_> bogdanov gay
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> kesi wild dog
<andrejz> torej če bo lugos kaj zanimivega organiziral bi najbrž bili zraven. dokler pa nič ne organizirajo, ne moremo vedeti ;)
<lynxlynxlynx> boštjan je razmišljal o eni večji konferenci jeseni, samo nič ne kaže, da bo
<andrejz> mislim , seveda je odvisno kaj vzameš kot lugos. Načeloma ima lugos > 1000 članov (med drugim tudi jaz in CL). prepričann sem, da kdo od njih kaj dela :)
<andrejz> jaz govorim o UO
<andrejz> glede tisti konferenci pa naj bi bila spomladi, vendar slabo kaže
<lynxlynxlynx> uo je nasankal, ker ni nobenih, da bi jih zamenjal
<_slax0r_> no zdaj k ste dejansko tle
<lynxlynxlynx> vsi pa mamo polne roke že s svojimi projekti
<_slax0r_> bom še enkrat vprašal :)
<_slax0r_> obvlada kdo morda iptables in tc?
<andrejz> hja saj v tem je problem
<andrejz> težko je najti nekoga, ki bo bil pripravljen vse prevzet nase / koordinirat
<nafisa> ajde ... grem jst tisto nabavit ...
<andrejz> zato je treba stvari razdeliti na manjše dele in dobit čim več folka
<nafisa> ni nobenga pametnega v pipi, ne?
<andrejz> ki bi lahko delali majhne stvari
<andrejz> v pipi je kar nekaj pametnih, samo so zaposleni
<andrejz> jaz bi se špilal z dogodki, če ne bi imel prevajanja čez
<andrejz> oziroma bi se več špilal z njimi (zdaj se že malo)
<andrejz> samo je treba tud malo živet še vmes ;)
<lynxlynxlynx> sej ni nič dela
<lynxlynxlynx> če ne bi že zdavnej šlo vse narobe
<andrejz> kako misliš ni nič dela?
<lynxlynxlynx> z lugosom
<lynxlynxlynx> ni birokratski aparat
<andrejz> nekaj dela je tud
<andrejz> vem da so rabili skoraj celo leto, da so oddali poročilo na AJPES ;)
<lynxlynxlynx> 1x letno skupščina zeeh
<lynxlynxlynx> ja, ni sreče z zapisnikarji
<_slax0r_> ma saj je nekak logično
<_slax0r_> večina slovenskih linux userjev je itak geekov
<_slax0r_> ki jim je mar samo za os
<andrejz> ej vedno se lahko drug javi za predsednika ali drugo funkcijo :)
<_slax0r_> edino vi ubuntovci ste "normalni ljudje"
<andrejz> al pa kaj izboljša
<_slax0r_> ki mate čas in voljo še za kaj drugega :D
<andrejz> ah nima to veze ubuntujevci, drugi
<andrejz> lugos je bil tud dejaven (zelo) od 2000-2005
<andrejz> pol je pa tista ekipa, dobila službe, se  poročila , dobila froce (časa zelo malo)
<andrejz> novih pa ni blo
<andrejz> to je razlika
<andrejz> ubuntu.si ma pa zdaj Å¡tudente
<andrejz> ampak čez par let ga lahko ista usoda doleti
<_slax0r_> ma ja, saj sem mislil bolj kot hec
<_slax0r_> :P
<andrejz> tako da "help appriciated" :)
<_slax0r_> am
<lynxlynxlynx> komot se drugi javi, samo se noben ne ;)
<_slax0r_> <- služba, froc, skoraj žena
<_slax0r_> tako da
<_slax0r_> :)
<_slax0r_> aja pa Å¡e geekanje je vmes
<andrejz> glavna težava je v tem, da vsi mislijo, da rabijo ful časa
<_slax0r_> glavna težava je v tem da jaz nimam časa
<lynxlynxlynx> ne vem, nisem telepat
<_slax0r_> tisto mali kar mi ga pa ostane pa preživim z družino
<_slax0r_> malo*
<andrejz> s pol ure na teden se da dost prispevat
<_slax0r_> kaj pa lahko človek naredi v pol ure?
<lynxlynxlynx> dovolj
<andrejz> kaj pa vem, napiše en kratek vodič (neka navodila) za določeno stvar, napiše 2 al pa 3 novice za na prvo stran, prevede 1 paket ..
<andrejz> ali pa kaj drugega
<lynxlynxlynx> težiš/pomagaš na forumu/drugem mediju
<_slax0r_> težim in pomagam na forumu že dovolj
<_slax0r_> :)
<lynxlynxlynx> si pokvariš sistem, da maš še pol leta po pol ure dela da ga dobiš nazaj
<_slax0r_> mi bo kar ta forum dovolj, ne rabim Å¡e enega
<_slax0r_> v pol ure ne napišeš pametnega vodiča, razen kako prižgati računalnik
<_slax0r_> novice prevajat mi ni
<_slax0r_> pravtako ne software-a
<_slax0r_> :)
<_slax0r_> sistem sem si pa včasih dovoljkrat pokvaril
<_slax0r_> tega mi tudi ni več treba :)
<_slax0r_> bom raje ostal kar pri software razvoju
<andrejz> lahko delaš na spletni strani
<_slax0r_> prosti čas pa še naprej preživljal z družino
<andrejz> lahko sodeluješ pri kakšen večjem projektu (recimo ubuntu izobraževalni tečaji)
<_slax0r_> izobraževalni česa?
<andrejz> ideja je bila, da bi imeli tečaje kako uporabljati ubuntu
<_slax0r_> bogdanov, nimas vec domene? :)
<lynxlynxlynx> razvoj je super, kaj delaš?
<andrejz> skratka vsak lahko pomaga, če le ima voljo
<_slax0r_> trenutno pišem en frontend za rsync
<andrejz> seveda pa to ni nujno. vsak ima svoj lajf in ga naj preživi kot njemu paše
<_slax0r_> za lažji backup in kasneje restore
<_slax0r_> v bistvu prepisujem rsync
<lynxlynxlynx> s čem?
<_slax0r_> algoritem backupiranja je podoben oz. skoraj enak
<_slax0r_> sedaj probam dodati Å¡e nek level enkripcije v backupe, tako da backup destinacija ne more odpreti backupov brez "privolitve" izvora backupa
<lynxlynxlynx> kako si pa mislu to dosečt?
<_slax0r_> Å¡e ne vem
<_slax0r_> to delam ko imam čas
<_slax0r_> tako da razvoj je kar počasen
<lynxlynxlynx> ena stvar, ki mi pade na pamet je gpg
<_slax0r_> problem je algoritem rsynca
<_slax0r_> oz. njegov način backupiranja
<lynxlynxlynx> z enkripcijo boš porušil karkoli inkrementalnega
<_slax0r_> ker konstantno primerja oba fajla
<_slax0r_> vem
<_slax0r_> ...
<lynxlynxlynx> pol rajš lokalna enkripcija + scp
<_slax0r_> ja in si spet brez inkrementa
<_slax0r_> bom že nekak
<_slax0r_> :)
<lynxlynxlynx> ja, a je to sploh rešljivo'
<_slax0r_> ko bo, bo itak na sourceforge
<_slax0r_> vse je rešljivo
<_slax0r_> je samo vprašanje časa in volje
<lynxlynxlynx> ja, lahko bi prek ssh, pa tm prvo dešifrira, potem pa lahko normalno rsynca
<_slax0r_> ja, nekako dvojni ključ kot pri gpg
<lynxlynxlynx> sam nazaj bi blo manj varno enkriptirat, ker bi moral met ključ začasno na oni strani
<_slax0r_> en sam ne more narediti nič
<_slax0r_> hočem vsaj spraviti iz alfa stadija, trenutno je preveč nestabilno da bi kajkoli releasal
<lynxlynxlynx> https://sourceforge.net/projects/rsyncrypto/
<Pepelka> 302 Found
<lynxlynxlynx> https://sourceforge.net/projects/boxbackup/ <-- pa tale
<Pepelka> 302 Found
<_slax0r_> ql tnx
<CrazyLemon> http://www.tv.si/poglej-serijo-ep2.html
<Pepelka> Poglej Serijo - Peter 13. - AmisTV 3.0
<CrazyLemon> !
<bl4z> en mi je heknu xchat // -- avtomatsko se mi konekta tud na sioff .. kdo je bil !
<CrazyLemon> bl4z lol :)
<CrazyLemon> sedovsek did it :)
<bl4z> mozno ja ...
<bl4z> si bom mirc instaliru // ce ne bo slo drgac :p
<CrazyLemon> lol..ja..mirc je rešitev :>
<bl4z> miljon let sm mel mirc pa se mi kaj takega ni zgodilo !
<sasa84> vsi so krivi!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Lencka: Nedelujoč internet  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5162/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne ti si kriva!
 * CrazyLemon se skrije 
<sasa84> kdo je to reku??
<sasa84> grrrrr
<sasa84> aha!
 * sasa84 potegne CrazyLemon za ušesa spod mize
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost | Ubuntu 11.04 je voljo na http://goo.gl/AUijh | Pogosta vprašanja -> http://www.ubuntu.si/faq/ | Vseslovenske Ubuntu Urice -> http://goo.gl/Nd9r8 | 12.04 = Precise Pangolin
<CrazyLemon> pofukan compiz
<CrazyLemon> excuse my french
<zdobersek> compiz c'est merde!
<zdobersek> you're welcome
<CrazyLemon> oui
<zdobersek> tres bien
<CrazyLemon> parle vous france?
<zdobersek> un peu
<zdobersek> mais ce n'est pas tres parfait
<CrazyLemon> beyond my french skills
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> perfectement*
<CrazyLemon> aha! google translator!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> merde
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem
<CrazyLemon> zadnja novica kar se tiče novga pagea je taka
<CrazyLemon> wordpress gre direkt gor
<zdobersek> quoi?
<CrazyLemon> no testing
<zdobersek> pourquoi?
<CrazyLemon> tko se je el jefe odloču
<CrazyLemon> Ȍakanje na glave
<CrazyLemon> ker znak je tole za Č ?
<CrazyLemon> merde!
<CrazyLemon> če ga skopiram v browser
<CrazyLemon> ni tega znaka
<zdobersek> kak č?
<CrazyLemon> ?
<zdobersek> (09:21:45 PM) CrazyLemon: Ȍakanje na glave
<zdobersek> (09:21:49 PM) CrazyLemon: ker znak je tole za Č ?
<zdobersek> (09:22:13 PM) CrazyLemon: merde!
<zdobersek> (09:22:17 PM) CrazyLemon: če ga skopiram v browser
<zdobersek> (09:22:20 PM) CrazyLemon: ni tega znaka
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> č
<Grega> kot ČrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> tako
<zdobersek> Ok
<zdobersek> kaj pa bi blo treba testirat v wordpressu?
<CrazyLemon> poglej si tist todo
<CrazyLemon> kaj je Å¡e potrebno naredit
<CrazyLemon> html urejanje disejblat
<CrazyLemon> testirat pa ne vem
<CrazyLemon> očitno nič
<CrazyLemon> če bomo dal direkt na produkcijo WP
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/slika-2011-10-05%2023%3A52%3A45.png        vidiš??
<CrazyLemon> Č!
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem... zdobersek ti ki si zdej hotshot translator
<CrazyLemon> Packages with upgradable origin
<CrazyLemon> upgradable origin ?
<zdobersek> Paketi z izvorom z zmožnostjo posodobitve
<zdobersek> ne vem, ce se da kej bolj skrajsat in ohrant pomen
<CrazyLemon> pa ne google translator
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> just me
<zdobersek> hate it or love it
<CrazyLemon> upgradable origin mi bl zveni...paketi ki so nadgradljivi
<zdobersek> Paketi s posodobljivim izvorom
<zdobersek> evo
<zdobersek> tkole
<zdobersek> al pa nadgradljivim izvorom
<CrazyLemon> in to naj bi pomenilo kaj? :)
<CrazyLemon> da je nadgradljiv izvor? :)
<zdobersek> da imajo paketi izvor, ki je posodobljiv/nadgradljiv
<zdobersek> kva
<CrazyLemon> torej
<CrazyLemon> paketi ki so nadgradljivi :)
<CrazyLemon> hvala ker mi na dolgo in široko potrdiš moje sume!
<CrazyLemon> <3
<zdobersek> ne, paketi, katerih izvor je nadgradljiv
<CrazyLemon> that doesnt make sense for me
<zdobersek> lej
<zdobersek> prevod imas
<zdobersek> izvor pa se lahko nadgradi
<zdobersek> recimo ...
<zdobersek> pac.
<zdobersek> iz 0.1 na 0.2
<zdobersek> slovenski jezik je pac okoren za karkol tehnicnega
<CrazyLemon> emm
<CrazyLemon> torej želiš reč
<CrazyLemon> da se izvor nadgradi
<CrazyLemon> paket pa ne??
<zdobersek> izvor se nadgradi, paket ne nujno
<zdobersek> imo
<CrazyLemon> that just doesnt make sense!
<CrazyLemon> but thats ok!
<zdobersek> great, cause i'm hitting the showers now!
<CrazyLemon> hit the showers jack!
<zdobersek> but I will come back for more for more for more for more!
<zdobersek> Zoki gre na volitve!
<CrazyLemon> hm
<CrazyLemon> a to ti je pod tušem povedal?
<CrazyLemon> :/
<lynxlynxlynx> bah
<lynxlynxlynx> 5 sestankov ta teden in potem ne grem na tistega z bivšo missico
<lynxlynxlynx> bo treba več googlat v prihodnje
<CrazyLemon> odvisno katero missico
<CrazyLemon> če je tista iz 1995 pol ni hudega
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> odvisno tudi, z missico cesa
<CrazyLemon> true that!
<zdobersek> i know, i said it!
<CrazyLemon> you did! just now!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.gsmarena.com/source_close_to_google_reveals_real_nexus_prime_specs-news-3239.php
<Pepelka> EXCLUSIVE: We get the allegedly proper Nexus Prime specs - GSMArena.com news
<zdobersek> nice if true
<zdobersek> expensive if true
<zdobersek> mine if true ... ?
<CrazyLemon> true
<CrazyLemon> true
<CrazyLemon> false
<zdobersek> pozitiva prevlada!
<CrazyLemon> true!
<CrazyLemon> 2x true = false
<CrazyLemon> false + false = true
<CrazyLemon> !
<zdobersek> 2xtrue=false?
<zdobersek> konjunkcija?
<lynxlynxlynx> hah
<zdobersek> mislim, konjunkcijo ces narest?
<zdobersek> ker pol je to napacno.
<lynxlynxlynx> vadnalova
<lynxlynxlynx> 2004
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ni konjunkcija
<CrazyLemon> ampak zakon narave!
<zdobersek> aha.
<CrazyLemon> andrejz ravno tebe rabim
<zdobersek> cudna narava tam na primorskem
<CrazyLemon> si prečekiral debian nize ?
<andrejz> tvoj problem :)
<andrejz> nisem
<andrejz> zakaj?
<CrazyLemon> kaj čakaš jebelacesta ?
<CrazyLemon> oziroma
<CrazyLemon> prej prečekiraj če imaš tudi ti tist bug
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: vprasi ga glede onga niza
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> Packages with upgradable origin
<CrazyLemon> <zdobersek> da imajo paketi izvor, ki je posodobljiv/nadgradljiv
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> upgradable origin mi bl zveni...paketi ki so nadgradljivi
<andrejz> a ni za tisto font kriv?
<CrazyLemon> andrejz ne ni
<zdobersek> moj predlog prevoda je bil 'Paketi z nadgradljivim izvorom'
<CrazyLemon> sm prečekiral font
<CrazyLemon> in zgleda normalno
<CrazyLemon> gnome-font-viewer /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ubuntu-font-family/UbuntuMono-R.ttf
<andrejz> @zdobersek: +1
<CrazyLemon> če želiš sam prečekirat
<zdobersek> IN YO FACE CrazyLemon
<andrejz> ja samo če zamenjaš font a ni pol ok?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a teb še ni jasno da je men čist vseeno kaj andrejz napiše/pove ? :P
<zdobersek> sami izgovori
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek no da te vidim
<CrazyLemon> "upgrade with minimal steps"
<CrazyLemon> 5 secs!
<CrazyLemon> go!
<CrazyLemon> 3
<CrazyLemon> 2
<CrazyLemon> 1!
<CrazyLemon> KONEC!
<CrazyLemon> luzr :P
<zdobersek> kva?
<zdobersek> upgrade je glagol al samostalnik?
<CrazyLemon> emm
<CrazyLemon> tam je
<CrazyLemon> "upgrade in minimal steps"
<zdobersek> nadgradi/nadgradnja po najmanjših korakih
<zdobersek> drugic v ping msgju povej, da grema tekmovat
<zdobersek> pa pocak, da javim, da sem pripravljen
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ping!
<CrazyLemon> si pripravljen?*
<zdobersek> READY
<CrazyLemon> Unattended-upgrade in progress during shutdown
<CrazyLemon> 10secs
<CrazyLemon> NOW!
<CrazyLemon> 5
<CrazyLemon> 2
<CrazyLemon> 1
<CrazyLemon> KONEC!
<zdobersek> Nenadzorovana nadgradnja v teku med ugaševanjem
<zdobersek> ne razumem
<CrazyLemon> kaj ne razumeš ?
<zdobersek> (10:21:48 PM) CrazyLemon: 10secs
<zdobersek> (10:22:01 PM) CrazyLemon: KONEC!
<zdobersek> aja, pardon
<zdobersek> failal
<CrazyLemon> omg
<CrazyLemon> !!
<zdobersek> potem pa ...
<CrazyLemon> O M G
<zdobersek> ping?
<zdobersek> pocakej, CrazyLemon, revans ...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kak revans
<CrazyLemon> js sm končal z nizi...tnx to you
<CrazyLemon> :P
<zdobersek> bos mel ti 10sec!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tnx..but i'm done :P
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: READY?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: remember - cowardness is temporary, logs are forever
<CrazyLemon> lies all lies
<CrazyLemon> logs die with hardware
<CrazyLemon> hardware is not eternal
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> p.s. andrejz kak to da je tebe punca spustila na net tko pozno??
<andrejz> lol
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: READY?
<andrejz> ej men je slabo, ko vidim ta debianov sistem
<CrazyLemon> andrejz a to je tist DDTP al neki
<andrejz> ne tisto ni problem
<andrejz> pač za vsak prevod moraš bugreport pošiljat
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek no!
<CrazyLemon> končal sm z nizi
<CrazyLemon> !
<zdobersek> ok, pocakam, da se logi updejtajo, zdownloadam, grem spat.
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Grega> 10 years ago we had Steve Jobs, Bob Hope and Johnny Cash - Now we have no Jobs, no Hope and no Cash.
<nafisa> voila mene
<CrazyLemon> Grega kruta!
<CrazyLemon> človek se ni niti ohladil!
<CrazyLemon> and on that subject
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/ZrOZd.png
<zdobersek> o fak no
<zdobersek> sej je smesno, sam too much
<zdobersek> (ne too much smesno, ampak prek meje dobrega okusa pa tak)
<lynxlynxlynx> kako se že reče uni informatiki na pedagoški al fdv?
<Grumpek> eni so bolani
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx družboslovna :)
<CrazyLemon> na fdv
<Grumpek> tisto je i od informatike
<lynxlynxlynx> družboslovna informatika? ok
<Grumpek> ves da obstaja racunalnik
<CrazyLemon> Grumpek tako kot fdv :)
<Grumpek> to pa je tut vse
<zdobersek> keep it simple
<zdobersek> preklet tabasco
<zdobersek> kr polil se mi je po pici
<tr43nd> :|
<zdobersek> zj pa brboncice pecejo
<tr43nd> dober tek
<zdobersek> ze prej se je to dogalaj
<zdobersek> dogajal*
<zdobersek> zdej pa tist cudn obcutek
<CrazyLemon> ob 11ih ješ pico?
<CrazyLemon> res si taprav Å¡tudent
<CrazyLemon> congrats!
<zdobersek> ob sestih sem jo jedu!
<zdobersek> ffs!
<zdobersek> ber!
<zdobersek> ampak zdej so brboncice pac sprzene
<zdobersek> in je cudn obcutek v ustih
<zdobersek> sem pa za zajtrk sprasu hrenovke s kuglofom namest kruha, ce smo ze pr studentskih jedeh
<zdobersek> ajd
<zdobersek> kasnej'
<Sky[x]> kraljevi zajrt sem jst uzanc jedu je blo ful dobr
<Sky[x]> www.pohrust.si al kva je
<Sky[x]> so bone kupl
<Sky[x]> https://pohrust.si/osrednja-slovenija/pecena-jajca-slanina-zelenjava-maslo-kajzerica/
<Pepelka> Pohrust.si - 2x pečena jajca, hrustljava slanina s pečeno zelenjavo, maslom in kajzerico
<Sky[x]> tole
<sasa84> juhuuu
#ubuntu-si 2011-10-07
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Miha512: Namestitev  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5146/new/posts/
<Skyx-mobile> lp
<Grega> grrrrr
<Grega> od 9.15 do 9.30 me je klical 5x! zdaj pa klicem nazaj pa se ne javi
<Grega> tretjic.. :>
<CrazyLemon> snežiiiiii
<Grega> pri nas je bila toca :)
<Grega> tocika
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Namestitev  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5146/new/posts/
<Grega> uh, ne vem, ce ne bom zbolel.. :S
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa bi zbolel..sej nimaš nč od tega!
<Grega> caj bom dobil
<Grega> pa cool tablete
<Grega> paaartyy
<CrazyLemon> dobil?
<CrazyLemon> dostava na dom? :P
<Grega> mamicaaa, mamicaaa
<Grega> :)
<mcbit> dober dan na dezeven dan :)
<zdobersek> hvala bogu, koncn stabilen internet v dezevju
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<CrazyLemon> bogi žan :D
<zdobersek> nic vec!
<CrazyLemon> sej boš šel domov
<CrazyLemon> kmalu
<CrazyLemon> :P
<zdobersek> ...
<zdobersek> ne vem, zakaj morajo irc kanali za gnome-related-software rint na irc.gnome.org
<zdobersek> in ja, javo so nam vsilil na faksu
<zdobersek> tko da
<zdobersek> joyful times
<CrazyLemon> to bi ti lahk js že zdavnaj povedal :)
<zdobersek> hvala, 'prijatelj'
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: READY?
<zdobersek> wow ... strele pa dez, komplet nevihta pac, pa dela net bp
<zdobersek> impressed
<tr43nd> zdobersek , a si na phonu?
<zdobersek> laptop
<tr43nd> umts ?
<tr43nd> net, mislim, al si preko wlan
<zdobersek> wlan
<tr43nd> aha
<tr43nd> js sem pa na edge
<_slax0r_> zakaj pa naj nebi net delal med nevihto?
<_slax0r_> saj pa nimaš telemacha ko mal veter zapiha pa linija pade ;)
<CrazyLemon> ma zdobersek je en cudn tic :>
<CrazyLemon> in ma cudno linijo :D
<_slax0r_> aja
<_slax0r_> mi bo to dovolj
<_slax0r_> :D
<_slax0r_> hi btw
<CrazyLemon> ehlo
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: READY?
<tr43nd> hja,men ne dela umts-hsdpa
<_slax0r_> 250-ENHANCEDSTATUSCODES 250-PIPELINING 250-8BITMIME
<_slax0r_> ...
<_slax0r_> ..
<_slax0r_> :P
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek yes!
<CrazyLemon> go!
<CrazyLemon> nothing???
<CrazyLemon> GAME OVER
<zdobersek> caki, caki.
<_slax0r_> sam res, jebeš 1337 5p33k
<_slax0r_> dejmo se ment v SMTP formatu :P
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: READY?
<zdobersek> u got 20 sec!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a nisi vidu moj game over??
<CrazyLemon> you are too late!
<zdobersek> restartal sem
<_slax0r_> lies :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/tureavanture/popotni-dnevnik/ljubljana-lepa-a-draga-mlada-a-ne-zurerska-in-kadilcem-neprijazna/267909
<Pepelka> Ljubljana: Lepa, a draga, mladostna, a ne "žurerska"? In do kadilcev neprijazna. :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> Moško striženje v brivnici stane 23 evrov
<CrazyLemon> wtf...a je to res ?
<zdobersek> 7€ za dve pijaci v srediscu ...
<zdobersek> wtf
<zdobersek> se pac vstanes pa gres 100m stran od preserca
<CrazyLemon> ma sm bil na pijači tam pri prešercu ob ljubljanici
<CrazyLemon> pa ni bilo tok drago
<CrazyLemon> ampak 23€ za striženje..to pa je way to much
<zdobersek> zopet, vprasanje, kam je sel model
<zdobersek> tri leta nazaj smo se na ekskurziji usedl v kavarno na sred preserca, pol pa preseneceni placval 2.5€ za kavo
<zdobersek> pol sem pa po tv vidu, da je tja borut jadranko pelu, pa mi je blo jasno
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Miha512: Namestitev  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5146/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> oh ja
<_slax0r_> 23eur za strizenje? :O
<_slax0r_> bi zdej mel ze lase dolge do pet :P
<zdobersek> jah, eni placajo brez tezav tak znesek
<zdobersek> drugi se seveda smejemo
<yang> lemon odvisno kje te ostrizejo. v lj je en kup trendy™ frizerajev kjer te oskubijo, mene v samem centru osrizejo za 15 eur
<yang> isto je s pijacami
<CrazyLemon> center kopra 12€ max.!
<yang> ce pijes blizu tromostovja,preserca bos dal za caj 3eur
<yang> ce pijes 300m stran pa bos dal 1.50
<yang> ljubljana je na splosno draga
<CrazyLemon> no..na splosno
<CrazyLemon> kebab pa burek nista draga
<CrazyLemon> :D
<yang> ampak ok kavica v centru pariza je tud 7 eur
<yang> pac ne pijes tam
<yang> kebab je okol 3 burek pa 2 eur
<yang> se vedno me pa zanima kaksno kavo se dobi v bruslju za 15 eur
<CrazyLemon> tisto iz mačjih kakcev :D
<tr43nd> vroco?
<yang> to sm vidu v enmu ekskluzivnemu hotelu
<yang> craxy aja verjetno mas prav, o tistem sem bral da stane kila 1000 eur
<l0wkey> re
<CrazyLemon> Najnovejša kontracepcija:
<CrazyLemon> Streho namažeš z oljem -->ZAKAJ ? Zato, da štorklja nemore pristati.
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Grega> CrazyLemon: movie?
<CrazyLemon> yes please
<Grega> ne me zajebavat, pubec!
<Grega> ker se mi lahko zmesa!
<Grega> danes sem mel eno hudo stranko :))
<Grega> juj juj, je bil hud :) na koncu je dobil se slabso ponudbo od zacetne, pa je bil bolj zadovoljen
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> a to ti pridejo na dom al kako? :>
<Grega> ne, preko telefona
<CrazyLemon> ah :)
<Grega> tak hud se ni bil noben, da bi prisel na dom :>
<Grega> mogoce po novem letu..
<Grega> :>
<CrazyLemon> v času recesije in ti boš cene dvignu
<CrazyLemon> prasec
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Grega> kaj cmo
<Sky[x]> Je pa hudič če ma punca narisane obrvi pa pada dž hahaha ;P
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<zdobersek> Grega: I join you in failing: http://www.shrani.si/f/2a/Fr/4Ijxsuvn/screenshot.png
<Grega> haha :>
<Sky[x]> kaj je pint te slike jstn e spisalm pasjansE?
<Sky[x]> point
<Grega> pointless je
<CrazyLemon> point slike je da zdobersek ne zna pasjanse igrat
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> zdobersek jo je igral odlicno, dokler pac ni ostal potez
<CrazyLemon> a pozna kdo kako kul 3D igro za ubuntu?
<CrazyLemon> da testiram tole integrirano grafično :)
<zdobersek> minecraft
<zdobersek> openarena
<CrazyLemon> minecraft..c'mon :) če bi hotu met pixle velikosti nohta
<CrazyLemon> bi dal dal resolucijo na 800x600
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> openarena
<CrazyLemon> zdej dajem dol TORCS
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> = ?
<zdobersek> tuxkart!
<LorD_DDooM> Xonotic
<zdobersek> se vedno ne dojamem, da sem v 2011 fasu laptop brez accelerometra
<CrazyLemon> bužček
<CrazyLemon> js pa Å¡e nism vidu laptopa za accelerometrom :)
<zdobersek> pomoje ga ma se zotac
<CrazyLemon> s tistim diskom k sm ga js hotu ga je verjetno mel ja
<CrazyLemon> ker je disk mel zaščito da odmakne glavo od diska če pride do padca
<zdobersek> :'(
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Niber: Intervju z Robertom Hrovatom o prehodu WinXP > Ubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5163/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> kva pol pravte da si morm nov ubuntu nalozit ? :<
<zdobersek> ohja!
<Sky[x]> [20:08:51]  <avian> skupaj jobs 7.7M, michael jackson 7.4 M
<Sky[x]> [20:08:51]  <avian> skupaj jobs 7.7M, michael jackson 7.4 M
<Sky[x]> :D
<Sky[x]> MJ  nima za burek hehe :D
<zdobersek> cesa to?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: backup sistema  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5171/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> Wikipedia hourly visits http://dom.as/2011/10/07/steve-jobs/
<Pepelka> &#8230; in numbers | domas mituzas
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] coso423: Odjemalec Ubuntu One je na voljo za Windows OS  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5154/new/posts/
<zdobersek> :/
<zdobersek> android.git.kernel.org se vedno ni gor
<Sky[x]> sej vem da so vsi ubuntujevci vesel zdj k ga ni vec :D
<zdobersek> mah, car je bil!
<zdobersek> vizionar brez primere
<zdobersek> ko bi mel 10% njegovga obcutka za dizajn
<Sky[x]> :)
<alyosha> Sky[x] kaj ti si oz. hodiš na fri?
<Sky[x]> se hodm :>
<alyosha> kaj za vaje
<Sky[x]> sam zlo pocas :)
<alyosha> kje bo urnik
<alyosha> jebemjih
<Sky[x]> prcakuj ga v nedeljo zvecer :D
<alyosha> hehe sej:D
<zdobersek> alyosha: zdej enkrat bo zuni
<zdobersek> se za redne ure nimajo
<alyosha> samo kaj bo na urniku tam kjer so predavanja
<alyosha> al nekje drugje?
<Sky[x]> drgac je pa ze na ucilnici sam tist urnik se bo itak se spremenu 100%
<zdobersek> alyosha: bo v obvestilih link
<alyosha> ma za predavanja mam urnik to kar je pač
<alyosha> kaj za vaje je na ucilnici?
<zdobersek> alyosha: ktera smer?
<alyosha> Ri
<zdobersek> jebemvas
<Sky[x]> tukej je ful zmede
<Sky[x]> ti glej urnik na spletu
<zdobersek> v sredo pa danes ste mel nekej
<alyosha> uni tam na urnik.fri....
<Sky[x]> mas pa tud urnik pri vsakmu predmetu na spletni ucilnici
<alyosha> zdobersek v torek pa četrtek:D
<zdobersek> tor & cet pa nic ... barabe
<Sky[x]> sam tisti urniki na ucilnici so me ponavadi ful napak tko da ...
<alyosha> u sezani
<zdobersek> alyosha: aja, sem mislu, da si v LJ
<alyosha> nene sežana
<alyosha> daleč je lublana:D
<alyosha> in kaj ta gesla in dostope in to
<alyosha> use dela neki napow
<alyosha> to mislijo kj porihtat al moraš težit?
<zdobersek> men je ratal vse porihtat
<zdobersek> to digitalno identiteto pa to
<alyosha> ja to sem dobu ne
<zdobersek> sam sem moral cakat, da so me vrgl v bazo
<alyosha> samo u e-studenta ne moram
<alyosha> na ucilnico lahko
<zdobersek> alyosha: si prevzel?
<zdobersek> aja
<zdobersek> hm
<alyosha> sem ja
<alyosha> buu
<alyosha> pa tudi tam ko mas na page-u urnik.fri....
<alyosha> tam ko mas prijavo kao u urnik
<zdobersek> alyosha: certifikat pa to mas vse porihtan?
<alyosha> tam tudi ne dela pa baje da bi moglo
<alyosha> mam ja
<alyosha> sj na estudentu
<alyosha> mi napise gor
<alyosha> kao
<alyosha> da sem jaz
<alyosha> ker je certifikat preverlo
<alyosha> in kao unesi geslo
<alyosha> in nič
<alyosha> tma
<zdobersek> hm
<alyosha> in tam u uno microsoft "sposojanje" programske opreme
<alyosha> tudi ne gre
<zdobersek> jst moram se pa ta eduroam pogruntat
<zdobersek> danes sem se dve uri matru, dokler mi ni dojadil in sem naprej poslusu predavanje
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> pizda kaj je nastavljal kdo ta fri mail na evolutionu?
<alyosha> ne gre mi ni sanse
<alyosha> pa mam eno 2 maila prek googla in svoje domene na evolutionu in dela use ql
<alyosha> tu pa nonstop meče vn da ni ql authentication
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> na macu eduram dela v 2minutah hehe
<alyosha> :D
<Sky[x]> to tud nsm mogu vrjet
<Sky[x]> na win si se pa jebov tud po par ur
<alyosha> kaj točno je ta eduram ker nisem si še prebral :)
<zdobersek> eduroam
<Sky[x]> wireless na fksu
<zdobersek> wlan po fakultetah
<alyosha> maa kaj je to drugače kot navaen wlan?
<alyosha> ker recimo u sezani je unprotected wlan in dela ko Å¡us:D
<Sky[x]> v sezan ok
<Sky[x]> a v sezan je ze wireless v konferencni dvorani ?
<alyosha> ma meni na mobitelu je lovilo povsod u zgornjem Å¡tuku
<Sky[x]> k sem bil se jst je skos crkavov pa po 3 tedne sploh delov ni pa tak ...
<alyosha> na laptop še nsiem probal me če dlea na mobitelu ki ma 10x bolj švoh anteno
<alyosha> bi mogu delat tudi na laptopu:D
<Sky[x]> pa pol je se server crknu k je disk odletu se sploh logirat nis mogu na komp
<Sky[x]> pa v virtualcu smo ubuntu poganal pa tam z vso cudno resolucijo programiral C
<Sky[x]> pa takebedarije res ni blo zrihtan
<Sky[x]> pa jst sem enkrt v en kabl zakacu pod mizo in sem celi vrsti kompe sklopu pr programiranju kva so se pizdil
<Sky[x]> kabli po tleh se valal :)
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> nwem no zaenkrat nismo meli takih problemow samo nismo pa itak še meli nič:D
<Sky[x]> pac kar se dela na kompih je najbolj na svojmu delat res
<Sky[x]> jst sem skos :)
<alyosha> jaja sem nabavu laptop za fax:D
<alyosha> oz sem ga dobu:
<alyosha> p
<alyosha> :D
<Sky[x]> fajn :)
<Sky[x]> ce mas maca pa prfoxa k je win fajn si ga najebov hehe
<Sky[x]> :D
<Sky[x]> al pa linux isto hehe
<Sky[x]> hecam se :)
<Sky[x]> win fan*
<zdobersek> hahaha
<alyosha> hehehe
<alyosha> mam dual tko da bojo usi veseli:D
<zdobersek> ne se upirat!
<alyosha> win/ubuntu
<Sky[x]> WTF
<Sky[x]> Thank you Ubuntu for supporting my Dell 6420 with Sandy Bridge bit.ly/qsFWOU
<Sky[x]> 2 Oct
<Sky[x]> ubuntu ni podpiral sandy bridge ?
<zdobersek> kle mam 11.04 na sandy bridgu
<CrazyLemon> <alyosha> pizda kaj je nastavljal kdo ta fri mail na evolutionu?
<CrazyLemon> LOL
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga ti pa rabi??
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon pst
<Sky[x]> jst sem ta FRI mail se logiral ker je na googlu in si naredu forward vseh mailov na moj ime.priimek@gmail.com
<CrazyLemon> jao prekleti bruci..filozofiranje 100/h :D
<CrazyLemon> ma niti forward ne rabiš
<CrazyLemon> v učilnici naštimaš svoj mail
<CrazyLemon> pravtako na estudentu
<CrazyLemon> to je pa to
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Sky[x]> moze
<zdobersek> moram se za fmf zaprosit za digitalno identiteto, ker sem vec k pol cajta tam ...
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: se spoznas na eduroam na FRI?
<zdobersek> al pa ti, Sky[x]?
<Sky[x]> kaj pa rabis
<zdobersek> kter certifikat moras dolocit v NetworkManagerju, ko se povezujes na eduroam?
<zdobersek> https://lkrv.fri.uni-lj.si/africa/?page=dokumenti
<zdobersek> mogoc enga od teh dveh?
<Sky[x]> nobenga, africa nima veze z eduroamom
<zdobersek> hm
<zdobersek> bomo ze neki
<Sky[x]> z nginx se igram :D
<Sky[x]> mislm da sploh ne rabis certifikata za eduroam vec
<Sky[x]> v studentu vem da ga rabs :)
<zdobersek> ja, povezovat se je zacel tud brez njega
<zdobersek> sam ratal mi nic ni
<Sky[x]> jst ga na macu nism rabu :)
<zdobersek> fensi smensi :)
<Sky[x]> ne res sem bil sokiran k se v 2min povezes
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek emmm
<CrazyLemon> !f eduroam
<Sky[x]> na win pa najprej rabis nalozit tapravo verzijo programa secureW2 pa pol restartat pa ce dela
<Sky[x]> pa user pa pass vtipkat ...
<CrazyLemon> !forum eduroam
<Pepelka> <span class=gbtb2></span><span id=gbgs4 class=gbts><span id=gbi4s1>Prijava</span></span> https://www.google.com/accounts/ServiceLogin?hl=sl&continue=http://www.google.si/search%3Fhl%3Dsl%26q%3Deduroam%26sitesearch%3Dwww.ubuntu.si/punbb%26btnG%3DIskanje%26aq%3Df%26aqi%3Dg10%26aql%3D%26oq%3D%26gs_rfai%3D
<CrazyLemon> wtf :D
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem.. wpa_supplicant če se ne motim moraš neki  zrihtat
<CrazyLemon> ampak res ne bi vedu
<CrazyLemon> sej so navodila tako na fri strani kot tudi na forumih :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: Babiloo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5172/new/posts/
<zdobersek> sem ze najdu
<zdobersek> sprintam in probam v ponedeljek
<Sky[x]> :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: namestitev paketov tar.bz  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5164/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> u sej res
<Sky[x]> pr nas iscemo enga za support a kerga znima _
<Sky[x]> ?
<Sky[x]> fajn je da ma znanje HMLja :)
<Sky[x]> HTML
<CrazyLemon> Downstream Line Rate	 8345 kbps	
<CrazyLemon>  	Upstream Line Rate	 1024 kbps
<CrazyLemon> hell yea :>
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Intervju z Robertom Hrovatom o prehodu WinXP > Ubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5163/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> a kdo ve kok prblizn rabs met prometa na strani da ti google nardi lepo podkategoriej pri iskanju ?
<lynxlynxlynx> ne prov dost
<lynxlynxlynx> ena moja ma samo par tisoč na mesec, pa ma že
<Sky[x]> aja smem vprasat kera ce ni skrivnost ? :)
<lynxlynxlynx> pa Å¡e je slabo leto gor
<lynxlynxlynx> ebm.si
<lynxlynxlynx> men g Å¡tiri ponudi
<Sky[x]> jp
<Sky[x]> to mas ene 2k na mesec unique obiska ane ?
<lynxlynxlynx> čak, lahko preverim
<Sky[x]> to bi blo supr k me res firbc matra k to se more zgodit pri nekem dolocenem prometu recimo
<Sky[x]> zgodi se pa nekje med 1500 do 2k se mi zdi
<CrazyLemon> zakaj tega ne naredi za ubuntu.si :(
<lynxlynxlynx> povprećno nekje čez 3k
<lynxlynxlynx> mogoče je od maks odvisno al pa kolk iščejo
<CrazyLemon> najdi.si pokaže
<lynxlynxlynx> takrat smo mel neki za Å¡ole v teku in je blo dost prometa
<Sky[x]> pri 3k ti doda ze novo kategorijo :D
<Sky[x]> o googlu govoriva crazy :)
<CrazyLemon> vem Sky[x] ..zaenkrat Å¡e znam brat :>
<CrazyLemon> ampak kot rečeno..google tega ne prikaže za ubuntu.si
<CrazyLemon> najdi.si pa :)
<Sky[x]> aja
<Sky[x]> kok pa je kej obiska na ubuntu.si ?
<CrazyLemon> ~10k mesečno
<Sky[x]> na tej trenutni strani ni se nikjer FB pa twitter share ane ? to bo na naovi strani ?
<CrazyLemon> če se ne šteje strani družabnih omrežij :)
<Sky[x]> unique obiska ?
<CrazyLemon> i guess
<CrazyLemon> ne spomnem se a je to za unique pisalo al ne
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> in ni sharea ne
<Sky[x]> 10k unique obiska se mi zdi ful vekik
<CrazyLemon> niti za novo stran se ne načrtuje share
<lynxlynxlynx> meni za ubuntu slovenija najde u.si in 6 podpovezav
<Sky[x]> why not ?
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] zdobersek1 komplicira
<CrazyLemon> :P
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx kaj pa iščeš ?
<Sky[x]> kaj tocno pa komplicira ?
<lynxlynxlynx> a nisi rekel, da še znaš brat? :]
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] ma ne vem..neki je tečen k noče met v footerju te sharea
<CrazyLemon> tako kot ma slo-tech
<Sky[x]> sej ubuntu.si ma tud podvezave na google
<Sky[x]> on ne ve kaj je marketing pa kaksen delez mata FB pa twitter jao
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx em..sm mislu da govorita o kar enem stringu..ampak vidva govorita o imenu strani :D
<Sky[x]> ubuntu geeka mas na twitterju full
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] sej na fb je v zadnjem mesecu bilo cca 8k ogledov :)
<Sky[x]> lahko bi blo se vec ce bi redno objavlal vsako novico na FB tud pa ksn share dodal
<CrazyLemon> sej redno objavljamo vsako novico na fb :)
<Sky[x]> ok
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e zanimivo vsebino/linke objavim
<CrazyLemon> etc. :)
<zdobersek1> kva kompliciram?
<CrazyLemon> evo..spet komplicira
<CrazyLemon> :/
<zdobersek1> sam pravim, da bi tist bolj pasal v desni stolpec
<Sky[x]> s-t ma lepo sam ko gledas celotno novico kar ni svoh
<Sky[x]> pa se ne upocasni strani pri listingu novic recimo ..
<zdobersek> prekleti italijani
<zdobersek> remizirat cejo s srbi
<lynxlynxlynx> quassel smotan, trije govorite pa vsi v zeleni barvi
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek desni stolpec bo mel kr dovolj vsebine..in ni treba da je vse natlačeno :)
<zdobersek> ker 20px v visino bi vse zjebal :)
<CrazyLemon> 30px višine je že zdej
<CrazyLemon> kar je več kot dovolj :)
<zdobersek> se 6 dni
<zdobersek> time flies
<Sky[x]> xchat zakon :)
<Sky[x]> koncno sem si vklopu tab complete za nickname :D
<CrazyLemon> car :>
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sasa84> ja nafisa kje se skrivaš ;)
<CrazyLemon> petek je
<CrazyLemon> worka
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84> uuuu
<nafisa> sasa84, delam, veš
<sasa84> uuuu
<sasa84> tam k ponavad?
<sasa84> dela...pol pa visi na fb, gmailu in ircu
<sasa84> sej tak Å¡iht mM TUD JST :p
<sasa84> christooss_, a vi Å¡e Å¡pilate OA?
 * sasa84 is away: I'm busy
<nafisa> sasa84, telefon ...
<nafisa> naredi svoje
 * sasa84 is back (gone 00:05:54)
<sasa84> uuu, majke dobr fon :D
<uni4dfx> :P
<nafisa> ah, ni treba, da je ne vem kako dober telefon
<nafisa> glavno je, da ima androida :D
<sasa84> w00t!
<lynxlynxlynx> glavno da ne rata prehitro cegu iz njega :)
<sasa84> nč, grem spat
<sasa84> nočka :D
<lynxlynxlynx> http://static.arstechnica.net/assets/2011/02/winphone-7-brick-ars-thumb-640xauto-19757.jpg
<lynxlynxlynx> končno najdu :>
#ubuntu-si 2011-10-08
<zdobersek> rise and shine, it's complete reinstall day.
<Grumpek> what's that :)
<zdobersek> 11.10 gor
<zdobersek> ja, vraga.
<zdobersek> pustil vse usbje v LJ
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: namestitev paketov tar.bz  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5164/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: namestitev paketov tar.bz  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5164/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek če boš 11.10 dal gor
<CrazyLemon> obvezno mej ethernet kabl s sabo
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> zakva?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ^
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek things are going to go terribly wrong :D
<zdobersek> ... CHALLENGE ACCEPTED
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: mamo kako uro za danes?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne da bi js vedu
<zdobersek> andrejam se rabma, ne?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> on pa je odgovoru "lahk"
<CrazyLemon> tko da..pojma nimam kdaj bo on to dal gor
<zdobersek> kaj se pa ce gor devat?
<CrazyLemon> mogoče je že dal
<zdobersek> oz. definirej 'dal gor'
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dal gor = uploadal na ubuntu.si strežnik
<zdobersek> aja, dans zazenemo?
<CrazyLemon> sej sm ti včeraj reku
<CrazyLemon> da očitno ne bo testiranja
<CrazyLemon> ampak bo kr direkt dal gor
<zdobersek> aha, ok.
<zdobersek> dobr.
<CrazyLemon> [21:26:40] <CrazyLemon> testirat pa ne vem
<CrazyLemon> [21:26:42] <CrazyLemon> očitno nič
<CrazyLemon> [21:26:48] <CrazyLemon> če bomo dal direkt na produkcijo WP
<Sky[x]> en testing bi blo dobr nardit :>
<CrazyLemon> jah..on je el jefe .. .d
<CrazyLemon> :D*
<CrazyLemon> če kaj zajebe sm mu pa itak dal od blaza mail
<CrazyLemon> tko da ve komu sporočit če crasha karkoli :D
<zdobersek> sicer je res tale vikend najbolj primeren
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> nasledn tezn je ze izid al kako ?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<zdobersek> cez 5 al 4 dni je ze release
<CrazyLemon> 5
<Sky[x]> ce bos vp ondelk gledov analizo obiskov na strani bo ta vikend itak v porastu k je grd vreme :D
<Sky[x]> aha potem pa kr online hitr :)
<zdobersek> en 'under update' index.html gor vrect, pa zmagamo.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: eno vprasanje:
<zdobersek> baza za punbb ostane ista, ne?
<zdobersek> hm, potem bo tale reinstall sistema enmal pocaku ...
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Niber: backup sistema  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5171/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5VGfF6bAl1g&feature=player_embedded
<Pepelka> EuroTest 2011: Test Taksi Usluga - Ljubljana      - YouTube
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: snap out of it!
<miha> hmmm kdo zna tle ubuntu & android... mtp? :)
<zdobersek> ubuntu se ne zna, ubuntu se cuti!
<zdobersek> :)
<miha> whatever
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek na ubuntu.si ? ja :)
<CrazyLemon> mislim malo fant..vse registracije pa posti so gor
<CrazyLemon> sej ne bomo začeli znova :D
<zdobersek> ok ok
<zdobersek> ker tam je nastavljena neka tretja tema, ki pa je v bazaarju ni
<zdobersek> zato bo treba it v mysql spreminjat privzeto temo na tri razlicna mesta
<zdobersek> al pa ce Oxygen temo damo zacasno nazaj not
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pingi me, da vidim, ce sem se tu
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pingi me, da vidim, ce sem se tu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ping!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> yay ...
<zdobersek> :)
<CrazyLemon> sej zdobersek bodo kr problemi z forumom
<CrazyLemon> po moje bi bilo potrebno trenutni forum
<CrazyLemon> updejtat
<CrazyLemon> da se updejtajo v bazi vsi potrebni zapisi
<zdobersek> pametno, ja.
<CrazyLemon> sporoči to andrejum
<CrazyLemon> andrejm afna ubuntu es i
<CrazyLemon> pa vse svoje ideje etc.
<CrazyLemon> nč..bbl
<zdobersek> bom pocaku, da uleti semle
<CrazyLemon> em..težka bo :)
<CrazyLemon> nč..lejtr
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hold3n: Unity zavira ustvarjalnost  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5173/new/posts/
<lynxlynxlynx> ehehe
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YjaZNYSt7o0&
<Pepelka> "Russian Unicorn" — a bad lip reading of Michael Bublé      - YouTube
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Unity zavira ustvarjalnost  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5173/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: Unity zavira ustvarjalnost  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5173/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Unity zavira ustvarjalnost  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5173/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hold3n: Unity zavira ustvarjalnost  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5173/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Unity zavira ustvarjalnost  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5173/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: Unity zavira ustvarjalnost  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5173/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Unity zavira ustvarjalnost  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5173/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hold3n: Unity zavira ustvarjalnost  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5173/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Unity zavira ustvarjalnost  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5173/new/posts/
<lynxlynxlynx> 11152 opportunities in 7753 source packages
<lynxlynxlynx> low hanging fruit, pa kaj Å¡e
<CrazyLemon> andrejz si najdu kaj v debian prevodih ?
<CrazyLemon> Ȍakanje na glave  <- really ugly :)
<andrejz> nisem še nič našel, tam je tak kaos da me glava boli, ko to vidim
<lynxlynxlynx> krvoločno
<CrazyLemon> andrejz a bi lahko koga pri ubuntuju prašal glede tega?
<CrazyLemon> pa zanimivo je da enkrat messaging menu prikaže slovenske možnosti za thunderbird
<CrazyLemon> drugič pa angleške :D
<CrazyLemon> zdej pa je mešano "Pošta"  "Compose new message"  :D
<andrejz> CL: jaz mam cel meni slovenski
<andrejz> @CL: lahko na ubuntu-taslators vprašaš
<andrejz> najboljše pa je, da na ircu najdeš uporabnika mvo (Miachel voigt)
<andrejz> on je maintainer za apt
<andrejz> in mu težiš dokler ne commita :)
<andrejz> ker drgač tile prevodi znajo tudi po nekaj mesecev čakat preden se developer sprdne
<lynxlynxlynx> http://producten.hema.nl/
<Pepelka> HEMA - online winkelen
<lynxlynxlynx> (goldberg)
<CrazyLemon> * mvo :No such nick/channel
<andrejz> pejd na ubuntu develop
<andrejz> zloadaj najnovejši prevod apt iz laucnhpada in mu pošlji, če se ti da
<andrejz> ker tam je ok
<CrazyLemon> na ubuntu-develop ni nobenga
<CrazyLemon> ja valda..zdej bom buildal apt samo zaradi enga typota
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> včeraj so bili prevodi v updejtu
<CrazyLemon> pa očitno še vedno niso iz launchpada vzeli
<Sky[x]> :)
<andrejz> CL : v debianu je tud ok
<andrejz> http://i18n.debian.net/material/po/unstable/main/a/apt/po/apt_0.8.15.8_sl.po.gz
<andrejz> ok videt
<andrejz> tako da ne vem od kod napaka
<CrazyLemon> andrejz a ti vidiš normalno tisto Čakanje na glave
<CrazyLemon> al je tudi pri tebi enaka situacija ?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: mogoc se je prevajalcu kak '\znj' zatipku
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pol bi to bilo vidno v launchpadu in/ali debianu
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: lahk das link do stringa? v launchpadu al pa kje ..
<zdobersek> al je v temle poju zgor?
<zdobersek> http://i18n.debian.net/material/po/unstable/main/a/apt/po/apt_0.8.15.8_sl.po.gz
<CrazyLemon> tle zgoraj je
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi na launchpadu je
<CrazyLemon> v apt paketu
<CrazyLemon> http://db.tt/W74UnURW
<CrazyLemon> tle je pa slikca
<CrazyLemon> če ti kaj pomaga
<CrazyLemon> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/apt/+pots/apt-all/sl/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=%C4%8Cakanje
<Pepelka> Slovenian (sl) : Template “apt-all” : “apt” source package : Translations : Oneiric (11.10) : Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> kle maš na LP
<Sky[x]> s ket lahko dons ze potegnem tanov ubuntu dol ?
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa vem
<CrazyLemon> mogoče z vseh ubuntu mirrorjev
<CrazyLemon> al pa z ubuntu.com :)
<Sky[x]> aha ni se noben dol vleku te dni :)
<Sky[x]> gremo najdt pol :)
<zdobersek> najboljs kr najnovejso beto, potem pa update
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: jaz sem car.
<CrazyLemon> js bi raje kr daily build :)
<Sky[x]> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) Beta 2
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek če končaš pasjanso..še ne pomeni da si car
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Sky[x]> http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) Beta 2
<Sky[x]> ce se kdo rabi
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: tko je, kot sem reku
<zdobersek> prevajalc je zatipku en '\znj' char notr
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek o čem govoriš :)
<zdobersek> cem nardit screenshot
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kje ?
<zdobersek> v tistem stringu
<CrazyLemon> kje si to najdu
<zdobersek> oz. ne
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dej ..repeat after me
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek NI car
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> :)
<zdobersek> andrejz: kok je s kodiranjem teh po datotek? utf8 pa to?
<CrazyLemon> utf8 je ja
<zdobersek> sam da zopet pogruntam, kter env je treba nastavit, da pozenes program v drugem jeziku ...
<zdobersek> brb!
<andrejz> CL: mam isto napako
<andrejz> ampak je v LP videt OK, v debianu pa tud
<CrazyLemon> reboot
<CrazyLemon> da vidim če sm fixal
<andrejz> mogoče je encoding po datoteke težava
<andrejz> to je blo že enkrart prej pa smo popravli
<andrejz> samo mogoče se je spet pojavlo
<andrejz> mogoče je encoding po datoteke težava
<andrejz> to je blo že enkrart prej (december 2010) pa smo popravli
<andrejz> samo mogoče se je spet pojavlo
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> ni fix
<andrejz> brb (punca teži)
<andrejz> :)
<lynxlynxlynx> zdobersek: LANG al pa kar LC_ALL
<zdobersek> LANGUAGE je
<CrazyLemon> ja..ampak ne pomaga :)
<CrazyLemon> LANG="sl_SI.UTF-8"
<CrazyLemon> LC_ALL="sl_SI.UTF-8"
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: men ne prikazuje tistih artefaktov zraven
<CrazyLemon> to sm dal v environment
<CrazyLemon> pa še vedno Čžnjakanje
<CrazyLemon> :)
<lynxlynxlynx> kot prvo moraš met te "locale"
<CrazyLemon> kot drugo mam že te locale
<lynxlynxlynx> mogoče še export
<lynxlynxlynx> pa seveda mora met paket prevod
<CrazyLemon> LANGUAGE=sl:en
<CrazyLemon> je to prav ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kaj ti izpiše locale
<CrazyLemon> pastebin it
<zdobersek> LANGUAGE=sl sudo apt-get update
<lynxlynxlynx> to ni standardno, ampak če dela, super
<CrazyLemon> 98% [Ȍakanje na glave]
<CrazyLemon> ne dela :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://pastebin.com/B94funiS
<Pepelka> LANG=en_US.UTF-8  LANGUAGE=en_US:en  LC_CTYPE="en_US.UTF-8"  LC_NUMERIC="en_US.U - Pastebin.com
<zdobersek> vse mam v anglescini
<zdobersek> ampak ukaz
<zdobersek> LANGUAGE=sl sudo apt-get update
<CrazyLemon> lol
<zdobersek> mi pravilno izpisuje chje
<CrazyLemon> dej vse v slovenscino
<CrazyLemon> pa pol zalaufi
<zdobersek> mkay
<zdobersek> brb
<lynxlynxlynx> http://pastebin.com/qbjrMVEM <-- npr
<Pepelka> lynx@mobilis games 0 $ LC_ALL=sl_SI.utf8 date  sob okt  8 16:12:09 CEST 2011  ly - Pastebin.com
<CrazyLemon> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/704446/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Pastebin
<CrazyLemon> tole je moje..pa ne dela
<zdobersek> brb!
<CrazyLemon> niti tvoje lynxlynxlynx ne dela :)
<CrazyLemon> 98% [Ȍakanje na glave]
<lynxlynxlynx> locale -a
<CrazyLemon> http://pastebin.com/Pt9Fifpy
<zdobersek> isto, brez problemov izpise ČČČ
<Pepelka> locale -a C C.UTF-8 en_AG en_AG.utf8 en_AU.utf8 en_BW.utf8 en_CA.utf8 en_DK.utf8 - Pastebin.com
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek še enkrat izpiši locale :)
<zdobersek> wtf
<zdobersek> se vedno vse v anglescini
<zdobersek> identicno k prej
<CrazyLemon> n00b
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> si izbral v meniju jeziki
<CrazyLemon> slovenscino
<CrazyLemon> in kliknu uveljavi po sistemu ?
<Sky[x]> a lahko jst kej poamgam  bom glih na novo ubuntu 11.10 nalozu ?
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] ko naložiš se javi :)
<Sky[x]> ok
<Sky[x]> mam pa 10.10 ze nalozen ce kej pomaga sam konzolo ?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a
<zdobersek> kaj mas izbrano v gnome-terminalu pod Terminal > Izbor jezikov ?
<zdobersek> oz.
<zdobersek> Terminal > Določi nabor znakov
<CrazyLemon> unicode utf-8
<zdobersek> jebem ti apu ...
<zdobersek> :)
<CrazyLemon> 11.04 normalno izpiše
<CrazyLemon> je pa razlika v tem da je
<CrazyLemon> LANGUAGE=sl_SI
<CrazyLemon> in ne sl
<zdobersek> grem dat slovenscino na default & se na novo zlogirat
<zdobersek> surprise, locale se vedno vse en_US.UTF-8
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: mas gcc instaliran?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zakaj pa ga ne bi mel?
<zdobersek> bos neki skompajlu & pognal
<CrazyLemon> ne! ne boš dobu roota!
<zdobersek> ne, ne bom
<Sky[x]> ubuntuju sem dal 68GB lol :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://pastebin.com/Cj85BXyu
<Pepelka> [C] #include <stdio.h>    int main(int argc, char* argv[])  {      fprintf(stderr, " - Pastebin.com
<zdobersek> Sky[x]: enough
<CrazyLemon> http://pastebin.com/9KY6czpN
<Pepelka> ./test  Why hello.  Characters in 'Čakanje' 	character -60 	character -116 	cha - Pastebin.com
<zdobersek> to je identicno
<CrazyLemon> Branje seznama paketov... Končano.
<CrazyLemon> point je..da prikazuje Å¡umnike normalno v terminalu
<andrejz> Sky[x]
<andrejz> preveri installer, ko boš nameščal
<Sky[x]> 2late :S
<Sky[x]> grr
<CrazyLemon> alternative cd potrebuje ene par prevodov
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Sky[x]> bom se enkrt dal nalagat
<Sky[x]> k zdj v EN nalagam
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: 11.10?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek jp
<CrazyLemon> what else
<zdobersek> 12.04, doh.
<CrazyLemon> pangolin power ?
<zdobersek> wtf
<zdobersek> 'O temu programu se ni napisanih mej'
<zdobersek> w t f
<CrazyLemon> ?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: primerji checksume .mo fajla z nekom, k ma isto 11.10
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne mi reč da ves čas delaš na 11.04
<zdobersek> ves cas.
<andrejz> dražen povej nize, morda lahko zvem od kod so (za alternate)
<zdobersek> ubistvu mam na stacionarcu na eni particiji res 11.10
<andrejz> @zdoberšek - moralo bi biti mnenj :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek đizs ejč krajst :)
<CrazyLemon> andrejz a ti res pričakuješ da si zapomnem nize? :)
<CrazyLemon> od namestitve k je potekala cca. 10 dni nazaj
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> andrejz: moj typo, 'mnenj' ze pise. 'O temu' me moti
<Sky[x]> zaenkrt ok install
<zdobersek> :O andrejz ti si to prevedu! :)
<andrejz> morda je boljše za ta program
<Sky[x]> zal se je namestilnik sesul :D
<Sky[x]> hehe
<andrejz> a dam o tem programu ali za ta program
<zdobersek> Za ta program
<andrejz> no ko pride langpack bo popravljeno :)
<Sky[x]> http://www.searchenginejournal.com/readability-tools/15189/
<Pepelka> Resource for Checking Your SEO Content Readability | Search Engine Journal
<Sky[x]> opala to ne bo prov
<zdobersek> mater, se spomnem profesorce, ko je crtala, ceprav je blo pravilno
<zdobersek> ampak se je ona sklicevala na 'stil'
<zdobersek> al neki takega
<andrejz> @zdobersek: tile u-ji me jebejo
<andrejz> pa vejice
<andrejz> priznam :)
<andrejz> a obstaja kako enostavno pravilo?
<zdobersek> ki ko ker da ce ... :
<zdobersek> :)
<andrejz> za dajalnik?
<zdobersek> hec je bil :)
<zdobersek> za vejice je najboljs, ce razumes sestavo povedi
<zdobersek> ko poved razdelis na stavke, potem ugotavljas prirejenost/podrejenost med samimi stavki, in iz tega potem tud sletijo vejice.
<zdobersek> evo, povlecem beto2 dol in grem reinstall narest, sam za CrazyLemon-a
<ZoidbergDances> pozdravb
<andrejz> lol
<andrejz> pozdrav
<ZoidbergDances> :D
<ZoidbergDances> no kaj je zdaj z reinstall sessionom? :)
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> akcija ? :)
<andrejz> CrazyLemon, ping
<CrazyLemon> andrejz boing
<andrejz> andejm, nekaj je narobe z RSS
<ZoidbergDances> če ste za, potem lahko recimo začnemo delati
<ZoidbergDances> aha, kje?
<CrazyLemon> ZoidbergDances ti moraš naložit stuff..ne mi :D
<ZoidbergDances> kam?
<ZoidbergDances> torej ti bi počistil vse ali kaj?
<ZoidbergDances> jaz sem mislil samo bazo :)
<CrazyLemon> čak mal
<CrazyLemon> a nisi reku da boš dal direkt na strežnik WP
<ZoidbergDances> aja, jaz sem mislil da bo najprej čiščenje baze na tem strežniku
<CrazyLemon> aja
<ZoidbergDances> nato bi pa takoj porihtali wordpress
<ZoidbergDances> ja
<ZoidbergDances> za vsak slučaj :D
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pol nisi to omenu :)
<ZoidbergDances> pa saj sem omenil (se mi zdi :)
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem
<CrazyLemon> backup narejen ? :)
<ZoidbergDances> ne, nič nimam
<ZoidbergDances> torej bomo začeli?
<ZoidbergDances> ker moram rebootat potem :D
<Sky[x]> first backup :)
<zdobersek> hm
<ZoidbergDances> lej, če ste za, potem lahko začnemo, če ne, potem grem še malo igre igrati :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: READY?
<CrazyLemon> js sm pravkar exportal ubuntusi.sql
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> :)
<Sky[x]> ql
<ZoidbergDances> torej: ja ali ne? :P
<CrazyLemon> to je bil ja :)
<Sky[x]> crazy najbolj da pove, jst mam cas zdj
<ZoidbergDances> ok, brb
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> wth :D
<zdobersek> page closed
<zdobersek> lol
<Sky[x]> :D
<zdobersek> hm hm
<zdobersek> ktera idejca ...
<R33D3M33R> no evo
<CrazyLemon> sam čak!
<Sky[x]> ubuntu.si je crknu ?
<CrazyLemon> ne moremo kr počistit baze
<Sky[x]> :P
<CrazyLemon> če nismo zapisali nastavitev!
<R33D3M33R> torej, če še kdo želi narediti lokalno kopijo baze naj to naredi zdaj
<Sky[x]> hehe
<R33D3M33R> pa saj to importaš na localhost in zapišeš nastavitve
<CrazyLemon> js nimam nič na localhostu
<CrazyLemon> ker sm naredu reinstall
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Sky[x]> lol
<R33D3M33R> no, potem pa povleci bzr in importaj ubuntusi
<R33D3M33R> ok, meni import dela brezhibno :)
<CrazyLemon> tist k ma vse naštimano naj to naredi :)
<andrejz> RSS viri so oblikovani tako, da je na http://www.odprtakoda.si/planet stvar čudna
<Pepelka> Planet — Site
<R33D3M33R> torej imam dober backup ;)
<andrejz> kul bi blo to popravt
<R33D3M33R> kateri rss pa?
<R33D3M33R> a iz ubuntu.si?
<CrazyLemon> andrejz emm
<CrazyLemon> naj programer izpiše tisto stvar k rabi
<CrazyLemon> pa ne bo bil tako čudn izpis
<CrazyLemon> :)
<R33D3M33R> mi lahko exportamo v katerikoli rss format
<andrejz> pri nas je v bbcode koda on bi rabil html
<R33D3M33R> samo zjasniti se morajo
<R33D3M33R> saj pri novi strani ne bo bbcode
<R33D3M33R> ker bomo novice pisali preko wpja
<Sky[x]> sej ma wp rss a ta rss nii vredu ?
<R33D3M33R> torej ni problema
<R33D3M33R> ja, mora biti v redu :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kaj za vraga ti zdej počneš
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> tule neki prevajam.
<zdobersek> :)
<CrazyLemon> pust prevajanje!
<R33D3M33R> torej ali lahko počistim bazo? :)
<zdobersek> sej spremljam, sam na temle laptopu nimam nastavljen
<zdobersek> streznika al pa karkol
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R emm..ja.. sam ubuntusi da smo si na jasnem :D
<zdobersek> se bazaar repo sem si zdle dol potegnu
<Sky[x]> ej ne cistit baze
<Sky[x]> samo preimenuj bazo
<R33D3M33R> ja ubuntusi seveda
<R33D3M33R> ehhh
<CrazyLemon> lahko tudi to kar Sky[x] pravi :)
<R33D3M33R> brezveze
<R33D3M33R> tak si naredi vsak backup na disku pa mir
<Sky[x]> pa nared novo z istim imenom
<Sky[x]> tko mamo vsa jeno delujoco bazo
<R33D3M33R> pa ne vem če imam vse te pravice
<Sky[x]> pa isto naredi s fajli sedajsne strani
<Sky[x]> v _old-backup recimo dej vse
<R33D3M33R> ok, bom preimenoval
<Sky[x]> ce bo slo kaj narobe bomo lohk hitr dal nazaj ...
<R33D3M33R> samo trenutek
<Sky[x]> ql
<R33D3M33R> evo, samo še čiščenje datotek
<R33D3M33R> samo trenutek :)
<Sky[x]> a vas je kej strah ?? "
<Sky[x]> hehe
<R33D3M33R> ni problema, samo sekundo :D
<Sky[x]> sekunda mimo ? :P hec
<andrejz> a danes bo samo test al bo deployment
<R33D3M33R> evo, zdaj pa se registrirajte in veselo na delo :)
<zdobersek> R33D3M33R: vkljuc news ticker
<zdobersek> ker je trenutno zarad tega stran napol prikazana
<zdobersek> hvala.
<zdobersek> SE TOLE:
<R33D3M33R> ja, samo malo
<CrazyLemon> humm
<zdobersek> prijavte se z enakim mailom & upor. imenom kot na forumu, sploh, ce mislite pisat novice.
<zdobersek> oz. se niti ni treba, ker je tole testni server :)
<R33D3M33R> to bomo kasneje uredili
<R33D3M33R> zdaj lahko daš en naključni pass
<R33D3M33R> vsaj jaz imam tako :D
<Sky[x]> ket je zdj new pagw ?
<zdobersek> crabdance
<zdobersek> http://ubuntu.crabdance.com
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija | Uradna spletna stran slovenske skupnosti Linux distribucije Ubuntu | Å e eno WordPress spletno mesto
<CrazyLemon> humm
<R33D3M33R> news ticker urejen
<CrazyLemon> a ma kdo kak screenshot prejšnega pagea :P
<zdobersek> hah :)
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R admin me..tnx
<zdobersek> R33D3M33R admin me too
<zdobersek> tnx
<CrazyLemon> pa R33D3M33R pametno bi bilo posodobit trenutni forum @ ubuntu.si na 1.3.6
<CrazyLemon> da se porihtajo zapisi v bazi
<CrazyLemon> če ne..bi znali met probleme :)
<R33D3M33R> koledar urejen
<R33D3M33R> samo ni Å¡e dodan
<R33D3M33R> aha, samo sekundo
<R33D3M33R> koledar bi moral Å¡timati :D
<CrazyLemon> tnx
<zdobersek> Odstranu 'slogan', da se ne pojavljajo vrhovi crk pod logotom v headerju
<R33D3M33R> ok
<CrazyLemon> js pa vse ostale widgete
<R33D3M33R> torej če konfiguriramo vse, mogoče lahko kasneje importamo kaj ...
<CrazyLemon> in zdej se več ne spomnem kaj še manjka
<CrazyLemon> razn menijev
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> meniji, to najbolj
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R kaj pa če bi od zdej meli forum v mapi forum in ne punbb ? :)
<R33D3M33R> ja, torej je treba vsebino skopirati nazaj
<CrazyLemon> verjetno je bl SEO friendly... i guess
<CrazyLemon> (ne razume seo hypea)
<R33D3M33R> jaz sem za, ampak ... punbb mora tudi delati
<R33D3M33R> ker drugače nas bo google zasovražil
<R33D3M33R> torej kdo bo dodal strani?
<CrazyLemon> kako misliš punbb mora tudi delat?
<R33D3M33R> seveda
<R33D3M33R> saj tudi na trenutnem ubuntu.si je link na punbb
<R33D3M33R> če to spremenimo brez redirecta, bo rank padel
<CrazyLemon> ah
<CrazyLemon> pol pustmo kot je
<CrazyLemon> f.. it
<R33D3M33R> ne, bomo naredili en htaccess pa bo
<R33D3M33R> ok, dodan footer
<R33D3M33R> no, kdo bo obnovil vsebino strani?
<R33D3M33R> ker bi jaz Å¡el forum namestiti
<CrazyLemon> js lahk
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon:
<CrazyLemon> bom prečekiral na LPju
<CrazyLemon> vsebino
<CrazyLemon> če je tam ?
<CrazyLemon> ne ni..v bazi je..damit :D
<CrazyLemon> bom skopiral iz _old-a če najdem :)
<R33D3M33R> jah, saj maš backup :P
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R hmm
<CrazyLemon> tukaj je neki narobe
<CrazyLemon> http://ubuntu.crabdance.com/wordpress/?page_id=8
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija | Uradna spletna stran slovenske skupnosti Linux distribucije Ubuntu | Zakaj Ubuntu?
<CrazyLemon> tukaj ni opisano kaj je ubuntu etc ?
<CrazyLemon> pa sm direkt iz ubuntusi_old kopiral
<CrazyLemon> ok
<CrazyLemon> my bad
<CrazyLemon> več postov je v bazi
<CrazyLemon> :D
<R33D3M33R> XD
<R33D3M33R> ti moraš zadnjo revizijo skopirati
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R em
<CrazyLemon> a je v meniju
<CrazyLemon> Zakaj Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> al Kaj je Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> sej ni važno zdej
<CrazyLemon> sam tok da vem :>
<R33D3M33R> jao, napačen prefix
<CrazyLemon> emmm
<CrazyLemon> kako se že doda tist meni zgoraj? :X
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: izgled -> meniji
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek done and done
<CrazyLemon> ampak ga ne pokaže
<CrazyLemon> :(
<zdobersek> :/
<R33D3M33R> kako da ne
<R33D3M33R> bom probal jaz
<CrazyLemon> beats me
<CrazyLemon> prečekiraj
<R33D3M33R> drugače je pa nekaj s punbb narobe
<R33D3M33R> naj nekdo pregleda
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: done
<zdobersek> R33D3M33R: done.
<R33D3M33R> ok, meni je gor
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kaj si naredu :)
<zdobersek> v gradnikih povleces pod 'Meni' gradnik 'Prikrojen meni' in izberes ZgornjiMeni kot meni, kterga naj prikaze
<R33D3M33R> joj, zakaj daješ gor IRC???
<R33D3M33R> to bomo zavrgli ali ne?
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> bo dostopno na strani
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ah! :)
<R33D3M33R> pa to daš pod skupnost
<R33D3M33R> ne vem zakaj bi to bilo v glavnem meniju :P
<CrazyLemon> sej nisem reku da bo v glavnem meniju
<CrazyLemon> sm sam reku da bo dostopno na strani
<CrazyLemon> ):
<CrazyLemon> :)*
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: namestitev paketov tar.bz  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5164/new/posts/
<R33D3M33R> ja, to se strinjam
<R33D3M33R> ampak jaz bi dal link pod skupnost in ne v glavni meni
<CrazyLemon> sej to trenutno ni ravno važno :)
<R33D3M33R> jah, na nek način je :)
<CrazyLemon> to  je to kar se strani tiče
<CrazyLemon> js ne vem več če je še kaka bila
<CrazyLemon> v bazi ni videt
<CrazyLemon> in prazn mi deluje tale meni zgoraj :)
<R33D3M33R> sem jaz dodal
<R33D3M33R> to je bilo prisotno
<zdobersek> tole je bolj prav, ja
<R33D3M33R> ok, kaj pa je zdaj s tem punbb narobe?
<R33D3M33R> aha
<R33D3M33R> dela :D
<R33D3M33R> torej to je očitno to?
<CrazyLemon> i guess
<CrazyLemon> sam andrejz bo napisal eno fenomenalno novico
<CrazyLemon> da damo takoj na prvo stran
<CrazyLemon> ko bo stran alive
<CrazyLemon> tko da ni prazno :D
<R33D3M33R> hehe ;)
<R33D3M33R> no, to je očitno to
<R33D3M33R> Å¡e kake pripombe?
<R33D3M33R> zdobersek: torej pass je lahko drugačen za forum in wp?
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R ja
<CrazyLemon> js mam en predlog
<CrazyLemon> ti ki maš dostop do pma od trenutnega live foruma
<zdobersek> R33D3M33R: tko je, ja.
<CrazyLemon> bi exportal trenutno bazo in jo importal na svoj pc
<CrazyLemon> da vidiš če je vse v redu z forumom etc ?
<R33D3M33R> jah, ne bo v redu
<R33D3M33R> ker moraš še urlje spremeniti v bazi
<CrazyLemon> kake urlje ?
<R33D3M33R> da bodo kazali na localhost oz. na novi strani na ubuntu.si
<R33D3M33R> zdaj kažejo na ubuntu.crabdance.com
<CrazyLemon> emm
<R33D3M33R> ni pa to taka reč, ker lahko to spremeniš takoj
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> ti ki maš dostop do pma od trenutnega live foruma
<CrazyLemon> ne testnega foruma
<R33D3M33R> ahaa
<R33D3M33R> pa ne vem če bi to delal, kaj pa varnost? :P
<CrazyLemon> torej da testiraš če se brejka kaj s trenutno bazo ki je v uporabi :)
<R33D3M33R> in zasebnost? :D
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R sej če je varnost pol so gesla hashirana :D
<R33D3M33R> jah, so ja, no dobro
<R33D3M33R> samo trenutek
<CrazyLemon> sej ne boš gledal gesla no..sej ti verjamem :D
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R sam da se razumemo..to probaj na svojem local PCju
<CrazyLemon> ne na strežniku :D
<R33D3M33R> razumem :P
<R33D3M33R> je pa en hec
<R33D3M33R> tista baza se drugače imenuje
<R33D3M33R> kaj pa zdaj?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: namestitev paketov tar.bz  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5164/new/posts/
<R33D3M33R> torej to naredi kup nevšečnosti za plugine ali ne?
<CrazyLemon> humm
<R33D3M33R> zdobersek: boš lahko popravil?
<zdobersek> katere plugine?
<CrazyLemon> sam za zdobersekov plugin
<CrazyLemon> za druge ne bi smelo
<R33D3M33R> aha
<zdobersek> ja, lahko se popravi
<R33D3M33R> no, niti ni panike, ker lahko preimenujemo bazo
<R33D3M33R> zdaj vidim
<R33D3M33R> no, samo to bomo kasneje ;)
<R33D3M33R> razen če hočete imeti nedostopen forum ;)
<CrazyLemon> emm
<CrazyLemon> do not play with fire
<CrazyLemon> :D
<andrejz> zdrobersek : Za nekatere metode je potrebno, da bi pravilno delovale, namestiti dodatno programsko opremo> Za pravilno delovanje nekaterih metod je treba namestiti dodatno programsko opremo.
<CrazyLemon> andrejz si prebral kaj sm zgoraj napisal ??
<andrejz> nisem vsega bral
<zdobersek> obrazdlan
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> sam andrejz bo napisal eno fenomenalno novico
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> da damo takoj na prvo stran
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> ko bo stran alive
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> tko da ni prazno :D
<CrazyLemon> želim bleščice andrejz ! bleščice!
<andrejz> ma moram še en mail poslat, zdoberškove nize pregledat
<CrazyLemon> pa dolg tekst...tak kot si ga ti navajen!
<andrejz> pa Å¡e eno novico o prevajanju
<CrazyLemon> +pisat
<CrazyLemon> andrejz zdobersekovi nizi bodo počakali
<zdobersek> andrejz: kr pocasi, kar se zdle dela, itak mora pocakat 6 mesecev, da pride v ubuntu
<zdobersek> (afaik)
<R33D3M33R> ok, noče importat baze
<R33D3M33R> kaj pa zdaj?
<andrejz> nope
<andrejz> @zdoberšek
<andrejz> od lanskega leta imamo langpack update :)
<andrejz> kar pomeni, da novi nizi pridejo notri tudi ko je stable release
<R33D3M33R> ok, dela ;)
<andrejz> mislim da 2 tedna po releaseu, 6 tednov po releasu, 14 tednov, 22 tednov
<andrejz> nekaj takega
<andrejz> za installer in nekatere druge programe (ala apt) to ne velja
<andrejz> ampak za večino pa
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R resno?
<R33D3M33R> ja, import dela
<R33D3M33R> ampak še ni končal
<R33D3M33R> mislim da bo timeout XD
<CrazyLemon> lol
<andrejz> a deployment bo danes?
<R33D3M33R> mogoče wpja
<R33D3M33R> foruma verjetno Å¡e ne
<andrejz> ok
<R33D3M33R> jap
<R33D3M33R> forum dela bp
<R33D3M33R> samo prijaviti se bom probal
<R33D3M33R> ok. tudi prijava dela
<R33D3M33R> Å¡e kaj naj stestiram?
<CrazyLemon> nope..sam zanimal me je če bo import + forum laufalo
<CrazyLemon> thats it for me :)
<R33D3M33R> samo vstavke moramo še omogočiti
<R33D3M33R> se bom probal na admina povišati ;)
<R33D3M33R> hehe, dela ;)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: namestitev paketov tar.bz  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5164/new/posts/
<R33D3M33R> mogoče bi se dal na admina tudi na ubuntu.si?
<R33D3M33R> da dodam Å¡e AZja, ZDja in DM-ja?
<R33D3M33R> sprašujem seveda za mnenje, da ne bo potem kdo rekel, da sem po lastni neumnosti uničil stran ;)
<R33D3M33R> tak da rabim sokrivce :D
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R emm
<CrazyLemon> bo to Kami_ naredu
<CrazyLemon> al pa kdo
<CrazyLemon> bl legit
<R33D3M33R> ja, kdaj?
<CrazyLemon> bo že!
<R33D3M33R> saj samo Å¡tevilko skupine spremenim
<R33D3M33R> lej, brez admina ne moremo dati foruma gor
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: backup sistema  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5171/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> kako ne..sej maš dostop do sistema
<CrazyLemon> :D
<R33D3M33R> ker razširitve ne bodo delale
<CrazyLemon> no čak
<CrazyLemon> da preverim nekaj
<R33D3M33R> torej naj raje ročno urejam bazo za nastavitve razširitev kot spremenim eno cifro v bazi? :DDD
<CrazyLemon> ok..kamija ni kle
<CrazyLemon> do you dirty bussiness
<CrazyLemon> :D
<R33D3M33R> :D
<R33D3M33R> narejeno
<R33D3M33R> forum Å¡e dela ... torej :D
<R33D3M33R> evo, admin si postal :)
 * CrazyLemon odpre Å¡ampanjc
<CrazyLemon> Zahvalil bi se mami in očetu.. sestrični ter bratrancu
<andrejz> kaki Å¡ampanjc? za pri daj :)
<CrazyLemon> pa tadrugi sestrični pa tadrugem bratrancu
<R33D3M33R> čestitke andrejz
<R33D3M33R> :)
<CrazyLemon> Pozdravil pa bi vse k me poznajo
<CrazyLemon> !
<R33D3M33R> zdobersek: imaš enak username na forumu?
<CrazyLemon> prekleti showblockerji :(
<CrazyLemon> Neustrezna verzija podatkovne baze Vaša PunBB podatkovna baza je predvidena za uporabo z novejšo verzijo PunBB programske kode. Neustreznost verzij lahko privede do napak pri delovanju. Predlagamo da nadgradite vaš forum v najnovejšo verzijo PunBB.
<CrazyLemon> wth
<R33D3M33R> kaaaj?
<R33D3M33R> od kod to vidiš?
<R33D3M33R> *kje
<andrejz> hvala, R33D3MM#
<R33D3M33R> pardon :D
<andrejz> čeprav mi je Zoidberg nick bolj všeč :P
<zdobersek> R33D3M33R: da.
<R33D3M33R> ok
<R33D3M33R> tako
<R33D3M33R> CrazyLemon: mogoče bo to odstranjeno, ko nadgradimo na najnovejši forum
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: namestitev paketov tar.bz  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5164/new/posts/
<andrejz> wii, na mailu sem dobil 2 814 000 000 dolarjev :D
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R hopefully
<R33D3M33R> ker tale je zelo zastarel :P
<CrazyLemon> andrejz do share some! :)
<R33D3M33R> ok, če se komu da, lahko začnemo wordpress seliti :P
<R33D3M33R> forum bi pa potem kasneje
<andrejz> CL: daj številko računa, da jim pošljem
<R33D3M33R> ker je zdaj taka hardcore aktivnost :D
<CrazyLemon> SI56 1010 0001 2011 232
<CrazyLemon> bbs
<R33D3M33R> ok, ga že selim
<R33D3M33R> ;)
<R33D3M33R> držite pesti :D
<R33D3M33R> skoraj smo že tam :D
<andrejz> zdoberšek: zapisovanje CD-jev (ne peka)
<andrejz> free - brezplačen (ne zastonjski=
<zdobersek> roger that
<R33D3M33R> kdo ve kaj je codeigniter za ena zadeva?
<zdobersek> nek cms
<R33D3M33R> aha
<R33D3M33R> redno čekirajte stran, če slučajno kaj zbluzim :D
<andrejz> zdoberšek sem končal
<zdobersek> andrejz: hvala!
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> kako kaze new page ?
<R33D3M33R> odlično
<R33D3M33R> ravno nameščam wp :)
<Sky[x]> suprx :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: backup sistema  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5171/new/posts/
<R33D3M33R> ajde andrejz
<R33D3M33R> napiši nekaj za na prvo stran :D
<zdobersek> R33D3M33R: lahk se preveris, ce dela wp2punbb plugin?
<andrejz> jebemti mi delo delate
<andrejz> že 4 ure nazaj sem gnome shell namestil, pa mi še zdaj ni uspela odjava, da bi testiral :P
<R33D3M33R> neke napake ven meče
<R33D3M33R> verjetno ker ni pravilno ime baze
<R33D3M33R> ali kako to deluje?
<zdobersek> R33D3M33R: sam da pogledam ..
<zdobersek> v pluginu je punbb prefix definiran kot 'punbb_'
<R33D3M33R> vrstica 157
<R33D3M33R> ja, to je ok
<R33D3M33R> čeprav zdaj so errorji izginili
<zdobersek> pa baza bi se morala narest ob aktivaciji
<zdobersek> wp2punbb_map
<zdobersek> to pa je tud vse ...
<R33D3M33R> a ko vključim plugin=
<zdobersek> ja, takrat.
<R33D3M33R> aha, sem ga moral 2x vključiti
<R33D3M33R> zdaj je ok
<R33D3M33R> torej sploh ni odvisen od imena baze ali kako?
<Sky[x]> sigurno je odvisen od imena baze
<Sky[x]> forum definitivni plugin pa ni
<andrejz> pišem novico
<andrejz> dajte da ne bo zaman :)
<R33D3M33R> ne bo :D
<zdobersek> R33D3M33R: samo na punbb_ prefix je vezan.
<R33D3M33R> odlično
<R33D3M33R> tak mimogrede: kakšne permalinke bi imeli?
<R33D3M33R> /mesec/ime_posta/ ?
<R33D3M33R> ali kako?
<R33D3M33R> ali pa /leto/mesec/ime_posta/
<andrejz> /leto/....
<lynxlynxlynx> v diskordijanskem koledarju
<lynxlynxlynx> Today is Sweetmorn, the 62nd day of Bureaucracy in the YOLD 3177 :)
<R33D3M33R> CrazyLemon, zdobersek in andrejz a se boste registrirali?
<R33D3M33R> na ubuntu.si?
<andrejz> jaz Å¡e vedno isto vidim
<R33D3M33R> koga?
<andrejz> stran
<zdobersek> andrejz: www.ubuntu.si/wordpress
<zdobersek> oz. www.ubuntu.si/wordpress/wp-admin za prijavo/registracijo
<andrejz> done
<R33D3M33R> dajta Å¡e malo preveriti podstrani
<andrejz> sem prijavljen
<R33D3M33R> če povezave štimajo
<R33D3M33R> si admin
<andrejz> tole vidim
<andrejz> Warning: Missing argument 2 for insert_post_into_punbb() in /var/www/vhosts/ubuntu.si/httpdocs/wordpress/wp-content/plugins/wp2punbb.php on line 157
<zdobersek> andrejz: nic hudega/kriticnega
<zdobersek> lahko ignoriras
<zdobersek> se mi pa zdi, da se da ta opozorila izklopit w wp-config.php
<andrejz> čak eno podstran še napišem
<andrejz> za pogosta vprašanja
<R33D3M33R> ja
<R33D3M33R> pa kar spremeni tisto stran
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: tle?
<R33D3M33R> jaz bom pa template spremenil, da se bodo linki ujemali
<Sky[x]> lepo da vam gre
<Sky[x]> jst sem se tud lotu mal codat :D
<andrejz> go Sky[x] - rabmo pomoč
<andrejz> to bom vključil v novico :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ja ?
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R kam ?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: zdravo.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://www.ubuntu.si/wordpress/ tamle na dnu, na desni strani
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija | Uradna spletna stran slovenske skupnosti Linux distribucije Ubuntu
<zdobersek> afaik tam ni blo 'Aktivnosti'
<Sky[x]> povejte kaj rabte ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek afaik je
<zdobersek> vsaj dans popoldne ne, ko ste na crabdanceu delal reinstall
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek je bilo
<CrazyLemon> andrejz lahk potrdi
<CrazyLemon> ker je tam not bil link do ubuntu uric
<CrazyLemon> in bodo tudi druge vsebine :)
<R33D3M33R> jaz imam lokalno kopijo tega in lahko potrdim da je tam
<andrejz> je bilo - potrjujem
<zdobersek> dobr, potem pa mal grdo tole zgleda
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek grdo zgleda ker ni novice
<CrazyLemon> lahk pa vstavim br ali dva
<andrejz> za stran bosta CL pa r33d3m33r povedala
<CrazyLemon> v widget
<andrejz> jaz lahko za prevajanje
<CrazyLemon> andrejz je napisana novica??????
<andrejz> Sky[x] lahko si pisec novic :)
<andrejz> ni CL
<andrejz> zdajle sem tole napisal - http://www.ubuntu.si/wordpress/pogosta_vprasanja/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija | Uradna spletna stran slovenske skupnosti Linux distribucije Ubuntu | Pogosta vprašanja
<andrejz> kakšne pripombe
<CrazyLemon> kaj si pa mel za napisat ? :)
<CrazyLemon> ah :)
<CrazyLemon> tam pri vodicih
<CrazyLemon> manjka logo :)
<R33D3M33R> kako bomo folku dopovedali da naj ne dela novih tem v sekcijo Novice?
<andrejz> skrijmo temo
<andrejz> tako kot moderatorje
<CrazyLemon> <img alt="Ubuntu" id="logo" src="Datoteke_za_ubuntu2/logo.png">
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R em..narediš da nimajo dovoljenj
<CrazyLemon> tako kot je zdej
<CrazyLemon> če govoriš o forumu
<CrazyLemon> :)
<R33D3M33R> aha, torej je to že nastavljeno ali kako?
<R33D3M33R> potem pa tak ni problema
<CrazyLemon> na ubuntu.si je
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> R33D3M33R: stvar bi se lahko zaklenila, ampak to najbrz povlece s sabo tud to, da se ne da komentirat ...
<andrejz> ne, samo skrit
<zdobersek> ok, ignorirajte, ste ze resli
<CrazyLemon> andrejz če skriješ Novice pol jih  noben registriran ne vidi
<CrazyLemon> razn admin/mod
<andrejz> aja to ni kul
<andrejz> se popravljam
<CrazyLemon> že vredu
<CrazyLemon> zdej pa pejt novico napisat
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: 'Aktivnosti' sem prestavu v sekundarni plac na tistem prostoru
<andrejz> saj jo pišem
<andrejz> razmišljam kaj naj napišem
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tudi prav :)
<CrazyLemon> andrejz bleščice dej not!
<CrazyLemon> sam zanima me neki
<zdobersek> pa ognjemet!
<CrazyLemon> a je tudi vam ful počasn WP page ?
<zdobersek> kter?
<zdobersek> admin panel?
<CrazyLemon> nasplošno
<CrazyLemon> ko odpreš /wordpress
<CrazyLemon> na ubuntu.si
<zdobersek> niti ne.
<R33D3M33R> aha, dejansko res manjka slika: Datoteke_za_ubuntu2/logo.png
<R33D3M33R> andrejz: mogoče veš katera slika je to?
<andrejz> nope
<CrazyLemon> če se ne motim je to tastar logo
<R33D3M33R> a odstranim to sliko?
<R33D3M33R> ali kaj naj naredim z njo?
<CrazyLemon> odstrani jo
<CrazyLemon> useless je
<CrazyLemon> v Helpu je ni
<CrazyLemon> :)
<R33D3M33R> ali dam to: https://help.ubuntu.com/htdocs/ubuntunew/img/logo.png
<CrazyLemon> nima smisla Å¡e enga logotipa met not
<CrazyLemon> ker je že eden spodaj v naslovu
<R33D3M33R> ok
<CrazyLemon> in ja..ta je bil :)
<R33D3M33R> a ima Å¡e kdo kake pripombe glede menija?
<andrejz> evo novica - http://pastebin.com/LGdy4xxg
<Pepelka> Novica - Pastebin.com
<andrejz> kakšno pripombo prosim
<zdobersek> andrejz: cem mal vejice popravt
<andrejz> daj
<andrejz> pa še kaj dodaj če je treba
<CrazyLemon> emm
<CrazyLemon> a pisave vsi vidite normalno?
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] ti si na windowsih
<CrazyLemon> aja..ti si na meku
<R33D3M33R> na windowsih Å¡umniki delajo 100%
<andrejz> CrazyLemon maš kaj za dodat novici?
<andrejz> ala bleščice?
<CrazyLemon> Če tega niste opazili, pritisnite F5 (refresh) in pojavili se boste na novi strani ubuntu.si.
<CrazyLemon> tega ne bi brali
<CrazyLemon> če ne bi bili na novi strani
<CrazyLemon> :P
<CrazyLemon> pa namest nicknameov
<andrejz> to je za une k so neumni
<CrazyLemon> bi lahk kr imena napisal
<andrejz> ok
<CrazyLemon> ter dal v ($nick)
<CrazyLemon> :)
<andrejz> bo zdobersek napisal
<andrejz> ker on že vejce popravlja
<R33D3M33R> evo andrejz: uploadal sem najnovejši template
<R33D3M33R> na launchpad
<R33D3M33R> ta popravi menije in odstrani tisti logotip
<R33D3M33R> če še koga kaj moti na vodiču naj pove zdaj
<andrejz> kje je ta različica ? na ubuntu.si?
<R33D3M33R> ne
<R33D3M33R> na launchpadu
<R33D3M33R> aja: to je različica za 11.04
<R33D3M33R> za 11.10 moraš spremeniti številko različice v fajlu
<R33D3M33R> a ti jo pošljem?
<R33D3M33R> sprejmi DCC
<CrazyLemon> dcc..empathy
<CrazyLemon> you've got to be kidding
<CrazyLemon> :D
<R33D3M33R> XD
<R33D3M33R> ok, bom poslal po mailu
<CrazyLemon> še crashal mu boš ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> s takimi dejanji
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<CrazyLemon> andrejz http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/2a/Glitter_close_up.jpg !
<andrejz> no lahko kakšno tako fotko daš not
<andrejz> v novico
<andrejz> R33D33M3r kaj je treba spremenit
<R33D3M33R> sem ti poslal na ZS
<Sky[x]> :)
<R33D3M33R> a to podpira empathy? :D
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: ko bo na ubuntu.si bom su mal skos za test sam povejte ko bo :)
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] je že
<CrazyLemon> dodaj /wordpress
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R a se moram registrirat ?
<Sky[x]> <img width="810" height="500" alt="" src="http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/UbuntuSI_stuff/lenovo-ubuntuNatty.png">
<Sky[x]> ste vi normalni ? :D
<R33D3M33R> kam?
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R WP
<R33D3M33R> u saj res
<Sky[x]> sliko lovda 5s in se iz dropboxa :)
<Sky[x]> kaj-je-ubuntu je podstran
<CrazyLemon> tole je pa moja slika!
<CrazyLemon> na mojem DB!
<CrazyLemon> :$
<R33D3M33R> jah, fixit ... now! :P
<CrazyLemon> ti moraš uploadat na strežnik :D
<R33D3M33R> no, kam bomo te slike spokali?
<R33D3M33R> ja kam?
<CrazyLemon> v slike folder ? :D
<R33D3M33R> v uploads?
<R33D3M33R> aha
<R33D3M33R> ubuntu.si/slike/?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa ne :)
<CrazyLemon> sam poglej če je tam že kak folder
<CrazyLemon> s slikami
<R33D3M33R> jah, dva sta
<Sky[x]> komentar: Čas do 11.10 bi bil lahko nad koledarjem ... ker ce je vist spodej se ga ne vid pa se to je sam na vsake tok casa vrjetn ta stevc :)
<R33D3M33R> nočeš videti kako razmetan je httpdocs
<CrazyLemon> application/views/templates/ubuntu/static/images/other/
<CrazyLemon> tle so tudi slike :D
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] res je..zato ker je na vsake tok časa je lahk tudi spodaj
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa..to ni za 13"..nabav si monitor za velike fante
<CrazyLemon> :P
<R33D3M33R> jaz bi najraje dal slike kar v wordpress mapo
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R dej..sam dej nekam kjer se bo vedlo da so
<CrazyLemon> ni jih skrit :D
<CrazyLemon> ne*
<CrazyLemon> pa kjer je dovoljenje za branje
<R33D3M33R> sicer pa lahko to ti narediš :P
<CrazyLemon> ne gre!
<R33D3M33R> daj zdaj :)
<uni4dfx> kaj je pr Loto razlika med 4 in 3+1 ?
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R o čem ti pravzaprav govoriš? :D
<andrejz> ej kje bodo slike na ubuntu.si?
<R33D3M33R> registraciji
<andrejz> bomo imeli mapo
<CrazyLemon> aja
<andrejz> al bomo imeli flickr
<R33D3M33R> flickr pomeni dodatni lag
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R done
<R33D3M33R> ne vem koliko prostora je
<CrazyLemon> zapri registracije
<R33D3M33R> ok
<andrejz> CL kdo ma server čez?
<andrejz> vpraši za prostor
<andrejz> koliko ga je na strežniku
<CrazyLemon> bl4z ma
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a si popravu novico ?
<andrejz> R33D33M3R, 11.10 - http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1450316/ubuntu.si/docs-ubuntu-11.10.tar.gz
<R33D3M33R> 404 :(
<CrazyLemon> js bi dodal dve kategoriji
<CrazyLemon> novice pa obvestila
<CrazyLemon> v wp
<CrazyLemon> da ne kaže tistega taga "neuvrščeni"
<CrazyLemon> :)
<R33D3M33R> odvisno od kod tisti plugin pobira novice...
<R33D3M33R> če kategorija nima veze, potem lahko bp
<andrejz> a ima vsaka kategorija svoj RSS?
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: na 15.4 sem :D
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R men se zdi da kr vse pobira tist plugin
<CrazyLemon> neodvisno od kategorije
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek please confirm
<Sky[x]> pa google analytics da date gor !
<R33D3M33R> potem lahko dodaš kategoriji ja
<R33D3M33R> eh, GA je brezveze
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] točno!
<R33D3M33R> ;)
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R ne ne..
<R33D3M33R> v footer ga dodaj
<CrazyLemon> hm..a prek WPja?
<R33D3M33R> ja
<CrazyLemon> misliš da ne bo brejkal footerja?
<R33D3M33R> za punbb bomo pa isto naredili
<R33D3M33R> eh, zakaj?
<Sky[x]> ja v footer ga dejte
<andrejz> kul bi bilo, da če bi bila specaial kategorija (Ubuntu-planet), da se tisti RSS na ubuntu-planet objavi
<CrazyLemon> ne vem ..prašam
<R33D3M33R> saj je proper formated
<andrejz> potem pa lahko tisti blog zapremo pa mamo vse na enem mestu
<Sky[x]> kaj pa ksn facebook likebox ?
<R33D3M33R> ni Å¡ans :P
<R33D3M33R> frisknjiga ima svojo ikono
<andrejz> +1 gumbe :)
<R33D3M33R> in tako naj ostane
<R33D3M33R> pirc musarjeva nas bo odstranila s spleta
<Sky[x]> -1 jo
<Sky[x]> jp :D
<R33D3M33R> tako da nič od tega
<CrazyLemon> OK..done :)
<CrazyLemon> če bi se dali ti lajki pa to
<CrazyLemon> bi js dal tko kot je na slo-tech
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: backup sistema  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5171/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek answer me gaddemit
<CrazyLemon> spet je sel masturbirat..preklet mulc pa njegovi hormoni
<R33D3M33R> meni se ne da tega implementirati
<R33D3M33R> tako da ...
<Sky[x]> lej ubuntu zvi od socjale :D zakaj nebi bli popularnu tudn a socjalnih omrezjih ? :D
<R33D3M33R> če boš zadevo izvedel proper: potem kul
<CrazyLemon> emm
<R33D3M33R> samo da ne bo vse crknilo :P
<CrazyLemon> mene sam tole s kategorijami zanima
<CrazyLemon> da bo tudi andrejz miren
<CrazyLemon> in da ne bo potrebe po Å¡e enmu blogu
<CrazyLemon> :>
 * CrazyLemon govori o ubuntu-slovenija @ blogger al karkol že je
<andrejz> R33D33M3R: 11.04 - http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1450316/ubuntu.si/docs-ubuntu-11.04.tar.gz
<Sky[x]> u lej mene pa ni vec v prevajalski skupini ubuntu  :D
<R33D3M33R> ok, andrejz
<R33D3M33R> sem dobil in bom uploadal
<R33D3M33R> a dam v mapo vodic ali vodnik?
<Sky[x]> kako je z linki na podstraneh ? recimo tukaj http://www.ubuntu.si/wordpress/skupnost/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija | Uradna spletna stran slovenske skupnosti Linux distribucije Ubuntu | Skupnost
<Sky[x]> vrjetno treba rocno popravt ?
<R33D3M33R> ti linki niso popravljeni
<Sky[x]> ok
<R33D3M33R> to že celi čas govorim
<Sky[x]> vrcni v rit admine :D
<Sky[x]> brcni*
<CrazyLemon> ne se tepst!
<CrazyLemon> bom js popravu!
<Sky[x]> jst tko ne morem hehe :D
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R pust!
<CrazyLemon> do not touch!
<CrazyLemon> ne shranit spremembe
<CrazyLemon> ker js urejam
<R33D3M33R> joj
<R33D3M33R> sem že :D
<CrazyLemon> ne no
<CrazyLemon> bom povozu spremembe
<R33D3M33R> jao
<CrazyLemon> upam da nisi kaj preveč napisal
<CrazyLemon> :D
<R33D3M33R> sem
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa ?
<R33D3M33R> linke do irca spremeni v <a title="#ubuntu-si @ freenode" href="/wordpress/irc/">#ubuntu-si</a>
<CrazyLemon> sem že
<CrazyLemon> :)
<R33D3M33R> ni videti
<R33D3M33R> :P
<CrazyLemon> čak
<CrazyLemon> nisem shranu
<R33D3M33R> jao
<CrazyLemon> bom Å¡e dodal info @ mail
<R33D3M33R> zdaj sem že jaz spremenil XD
<zdobersek> ffs
<zdobersek> Slumdog Millionaire je na tv
<R33D3M33R> kak je že oni pregovor o kilavem detetu? :D
<zdobersek> drugac pa, pluginu je vseeno, v kateri kategoriji je novica
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Pozdravljen svet!  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5174/new/posts/
<R33D3M33R> u sranje
<R33D3M33R> se opravičujem XD
<CrazyLemon> wt!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<R33D3M33R> v bistvu sem samo kategorijo spremenil
<R33D3M33R> pa je postalo
<zdobersek> vsaj plugin dela!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: backup sistema  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5171/new/posts/
<R33D3M33R> ja
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R katero kategorijo ?
<zdobersek> http://www.ubuntu.si/wordpress/category/novice/
<R33D3M33R> Novice
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija | Uradna spletna stran slovenske skupnosti Linux distribucije Ubuntu | Category Archives: Novice
 * CrazyLemon Å¡e vedno ureja tist post :D
<zdobersek> tole je treba popravt
<R33D3M33R> kaj?
<zdobersek> http://www.ubuntu.si/wordpress/category/novice/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija | Uradna spletna stran slovenske skupnosti Linux distribucije Ubuntu | Category Archives: Novice
<R33D3M33R> ja?
<R33D3M33R> prevod?
<zdobersek> ja, pa stil
<R33D3M33R> jah, jaz se na child teme ne spoznam kaj preveč :D
<R33D3M33R> ti si wp mojster :D
<zdobersek> ne, CrazyLemon je! :)
<zdobersek> bomo ze popravl
<Sky[x]> ket je problem ?
<Sky[x]> aja prevod je sam :_
<Sky[x]> odpri .mo fajl pa zacni urejat :D
<andrejz> ne moreš .mo urejat
<R33D3M33R> samo wp naj bi bil v celoti preveden
<R33D3M33R> torej je to nekje hardcodano
<andrejz> jap Å¡e mi smo wp prevajali
<zdobersek> nic, picim 11.10 gor dat.
<CrazyLemon> emm
<CrazyLemon> kaj?
 * CrazyLemon je bil en mal bizi
<CrazyLemon> andrejz kero kategorijo rabiš za planet?
<CrazyLemon> Ubuntu-planet?
<andrejz> jap
<andrejz> grem gnome shell sprobat
<andrejz> bbl
<andrejz> u nautilus crash :)
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale k si že kle
<CrazyLemon> pomagi pri reševanju enga annoying problema
<BigWhale> ja?
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale problem imamo z Å¡umniki na forumu
<CrazyLemon> in namreč..povsod je utf-8 naštimano
<CrazyLemon> sam Å¡e vedno jih ne prikazuje
<BigWhale> se sreca, da ni problemov s predlogom s/z! ;>
<CrazyLemon> medtem če exportaš bazo..in probaš na lokalnem sistemu
<CrazyLemon> pa vse dela normalno
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale fuj sarkazm..fuj
<CrazyLemon> :>
<BigWhale> ja, v bazi je verjetno zapisan kako drgac
<CrazyLemon> pol ne bi delal ob importu v drugo bazo
<CrazyLemon> pa dela
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj pa html charset? na kaj je nastavljen
<lynxlynxlynx> pa poglej generiran source v čem je
<lynxlynxlynx> se bo takoj vidlo a je problem v bazi al drugje
<CrazyLemon> utf-8
<lynxlynxlynx> oboje?
<CrazyLemon> veš kaj je problem
<CrazyLemon> dva foruma
<BigWhale> html charset je vazn, collate v bazi je vazn
<CrazyLemon> oba črpata podatke iz ene baze
<CrazyLemon> na enmu pokaže šumnike
<Sky[x]> oboje more bit tako kot je blo
<CrazyLemon> na drugemu ne
<Sky[x]> vrjetno je v bazi latin
<CrazyLemon> oba pa imata utf-8 v charsetu naštiman
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Sky[x]> cak grem pogledat
<CrazyLemon> baza pa je naštimana za
<BigWhale> kako je pa database connection narjen?
<lynxlynxlynx> ista različica?
<Sky[x]> vrjetn pri tanovem forumu nisi nastiml SET NAMES utf8
<Sky[x]> pa bo sigurno delal
<CrazyLemon> utf8_generic_ci al kaj je že
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale to pa ne vem! :)
<Sky[x]> to je sigurno skor krivo
<R33D3M33R> ja, ampak sem config skopiral
<Sky[x]> se d ket vidt config ?
<BigWhale> tam je, lej                                                             -----> .
<BigWhale> sam je predelc, pa se ne vid najboljs
<Sky[x]> je tud html na forumu tanovmu nastavlen na utf8 ?
<CrazyLemon> config nima smisla gledat
<BigWhale> show us the source!
<CrazyLemon> ker so pač..pomembne stvari not :D
<BigWhale> THE SOURCE!!!!
<R33D3M33R> source je vanilla punbb
<CrazyLemon> source of what?!?!?
<BigWhale> nevme sam nabijam
<R33D3M33R> in dela povsod
<R33D3M33R> samo tukaj ne
<BigWhale> :>
<BigWhale> ja
<BigWhale> pol ne dela povsod ;>
<R33D3M33R> *skoraj povsod :P
<BigWhale> html output me zanima no :)
<BigWhale> tolk da se vid a je char k prleti ven UTF al ne
<R33D3M33R> Vam težave povzroča namestitev? Želite postaviti server oz. ste ga pa imate vprašanja?
<R33D3M33R> to ni utf8 ampak izgleda kot latin
<R33D3M33R> latin swedish ali kaj je že
<BigWhale> ne, to ni utf8
<R33D3M33R> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8" />
<R33D3M33R> to Å¡tima
<BigWhale> ja... verjetno baza nardi konverzijo
<R33D3M33R> pa tekst, ki ni iz baze je lepo formatiran
<BigWhale> z mysql se connectaj na bazo in nared select
<R33D3M33R> bom naredil en diff med novim in straim forumom
<BigWhale> ce uporabljata isto bazo in en dela, drug pa ne, pol je problem v connectionu na bazo
<R33D3M33R> ja, zato pa sumim, da so na starem forumu kaki hacki ..
<R33D3M33R> $this->set_names('utf8')
<R33D3M33R> evo, pa ga mam :D
<R33D3M33R> to je v starem zakomentirano
<lynxlynxlynx> sej to je Sky[x] že prej povedal :)
<BigWhale> zakomentiran je?!?!
<BigWhale> *facepalm*
<BigWhale> http://digitaldaily.allthingsd.com/files/2010/02/double-facepalm.jpg http://digitaldaily.allthingsd.com/files/2010/02/double-facepalm.jpg
<BigWhale> morm kr dvakrat tole not zalimat
<R33D3M33R> ne spremljam pogovora od začetka
<CrazyLemon> thats quad facepalm!
<BigWhale> mhm
<BigWhale> no
<BigWhale> torej
<R33D3M33R> no, ampak zdaj mi pa ti povej kje bi ti iskal tole?
<R33D3M33R> ker bi lahko bilo nastavljeno kjerkoli
<R33D3M33R> :P
<BigWhale> rgrep -n set_names *.php
<BigWhale> al pa kej podobnga
<BigWhale> no v glavnem
<BigWhale> tist k je delal ta hack
<BigWhale> si zasluz eno po nagi riti
<Sky[x]> drugic me prej posluste :D
<R33D3M33R> jah, zato pa bi rad aktiviral tole: define('FORUM_NO_SET_NAMES',1);
<R33D3M33R> pa me ne uboga
<R33D3M33R> kaka ideja?
<lynxlynxlynx> mogoče napačno mesto - prekasno
<BigWhale> grep NO_SET_NAMES *.php
<BigWhale> da vidis, kje se to sploh uposteva
<R33D3M33R> v mysql.php, torej tam kjer so oni zakomentirali
<CrazyLemon> pa db_update.php tudi ?
<R33D3M33R> ja, mislim da res
<R33D3M33R> bom izklopil vzdrževanje
<CrazyLemon> emm
<zdobersek> oh yeah
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek did it crash? :>
<zdobersek> instalacija se obesi na ~95%
<R33D3M33R> juhej :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek emmmmmmmm
<CrazyLemon> kaj sm ti se js povedal ?
<CrazyLemon> ne spomnem se
<CrazyLemon> remind me
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Sky[x]> zdoersek: kaj ti javi, k men se je tud v virtualki ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek alternative cd :)
<zdobersek> Sky[x]: nc ne javi, obesi se
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: s tem naj probam?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ja..velika verjetnost je da je en kos hardwarea krivec
<CrazyLemon> in velika verjetnost je da je to grafična
<zdobersek> deja vu ...
<Sky[x]> a live cd ti pa pride normalno notr ?
<CrazyLemon> sicer..je pa tudi res da če bi bila grafična..da ti niti v live cd ne bi pršlo not...tko kot meni
<CrazyLemon> ampak ok
<CrazyLemon> its worth a shot
<Sky[x]> jah nc nazaj na win al pa na BSD :D
<CrazyLemon> čemu le
<CrazyLemon> alternative cd pomaga
<CrazyLemon> večinoma
<BigWhale> zdobersek, a delas direkt install al najprej try ubuntu nardus?
<zdobersek> brez problema pride v live
<CrazyLemon> če niti alternative cd ne pomaga..pol je hudič
<Sky[x]> kva je fora alternative CDja ?
<BigWhale> da je v bistvu debian text mode installer :>
<zdobersek> BigWhale: v obeh nacinih se obesi
<BigWhale> zbootaj potem se enkrat live
<BigWhale> cd in poglej install log
<BigWhale> al pa
<BigWhale> even better
<BigWhale> zalaufaj livecd
<BigWhale> in pozen ubuqiuty v debug mode-u
<BigWhale> in pol v eni konzoli
<BigWhale> oz v enem terminalu
<BigWhale> pozenes
<BigWhale> tail -f /var/log/installer/syslog /var/log/syslog
<BigWhale> pa sproti gledas kaj se dogaja
<zdobersek> ne me zezat
<zdobersek> Oct  8 21:46:49 ubuntu ubiquity:  Oct  8 21:46:49 ubuntu ubiquity: Prosimo vnesite 'd' (da) ali 'n' (ne) in pritisnite Enter Oct  8 21:46:50  ubiquity: last message repeated 67 times Oct  8 21:46:50 ubuntu rsyslogd-2177: imuxsock begins to drop messages from pid 21829 due to rate-limiting
<BigWhale> lol
<BigWhale> probi tko, da izberes anglescino
<BigWhale> mogoce je lokalni problem
<BigWhale> in ce je treba to hitr povedatr
<BigWhale> ampak res hitr
<zdobersek> torej,  rebootam v anglescino
<zdobersek> brb
<BigWhale> cak on je zdej prsu iz liveCDja na irc?
<BigWhale> pol se mu ni obesla masina
<BigWhale> ampak sam installer
<zdobersek> mimgrede
<zdobersek> BigWhale: tud v anglescini se je obesl
<BigWhale> cak obesu se je installer
<BigWhale> ne cela masina
<BigWhale> ?
<zdobersek> ubistvu se tud masina dost upocasni
<BigWhale> to se ne pomen da se obesi
<BigWhale> sam da je load narastel
<zdobersek> kokr sem skopiru tisto sprocilo za vnos 'd' ali 'n'
<BigWhale> poslji bug report
<zdobersek> grem se enkrat, potem pa naprej ukrepat.
<Sky[x]> lol
<zdobersek> ... po drugi strani sem se pa zdej brez problema zbootal v to svezo instalacijo
<Sky[x]> :D
<BigWhale> mogoce ti je obstal pr: "press Y to reboot"
<zdobersek> nic, danasnji live cd sprobam, ce je problem se prisoten
<zdobersek> ne verjamem, progress bar se ni bil na 100% :)
<CrazyLemon> dejte raj ker predlog kako odpravit problem s Å¡umniki
<CrazyLemon> ker ne worka tist set names
<BigWhale> a ni ze prej en reku da dela?
<CrazyLemon> ne..still saks
<Sky[x]> namest utf8 dej latin
<Sky[x]> a to sam na doloceni strani ne dela al na celem forumu
<Sky[x]> mogoce pa un k je uvazal bazo notr ni dal da je ta baza utf8
<Sky[x]> in mate v v utf8 bazo kodirano, nastavlena je pa na latin :)
<zdobersek> and now for something completely different ...
<zdobersek> oz. pred tem:
<BigWhale> ne more dat tega
<BigWhale> ke pol bo mel po strani tko
<BigWhale> pol pa drgac
<R33D3M33R> vse tabele so utf8_general_ci
<R33D3M33R> in v pma se lepo vidijo vsi znaki kot bi se morali
<BigWhale> kako je collate nastiman pr konekciji
<BigWhale> kaj je pma?
<zdobersek> phpMyAdmin
<BigWhale> oh
<BigWhale> ja pol je db connection narjen narobe no
<R33D3M33R> jah, uporabljam privzete datoteke punbb
<R33D3M33R> ok Å¡e enkrat:
<R33D3M33R> MySQL connection collation: utf_general_ci
<R33D3M33R> MySQL charset:                            UTF-8 Unicode                (utf8)
<R33D3M33R> za bazo je collation na utf_general_ci
<Sky[x]> connection je narobe narjen sigurno no ce na starem forumu dela
<Sky[x]> neka nastavitev ni vredu
<Sky[x]> govorit je eno delat pa drugo :)
<BigWhale> al pa star forum pri prikazovanju dela kako konverzijo
<BigWhale> kar bi blo sicer rahlo obskurno
<Sky[x]> prvic slism da bi se to delal ...
<R33D3M33R> ja, ampak kje naj to iščem?
<R33D3M33R> konfiguracija je copy/paste
<BigWhale> a oboje servira isti apache?
<lynxlynxlynx> diff čez oba
<BigWhale> al katerkol web server
<CrazyLemon> pa zanimivo je videt recimo tole "Če vam programi povzročajo preglavice potem je tole oddelek za vas"      medtem ko "Vam težave povzroča namestitev? Želite postaviti server oz. ste ga pa imate vpraÅ¡anja?"
<R33D3M33R> tisto ni napaka
<R33D3M33R> v sql je prvi stavek vstavljen drugače
<Sky[x]> It's ok now. I could "convert" punbb into full-utf8-support forum with MySQL 5.0.18
<Sky[x]> Thanks,
<Sky[x]> 1. Went to the .htaccess and set the following:
<Sky[x]> php_value mbstring.internal_encoding 'UTF-8'
<Sky[x]> php_value mbstring.func_overload '7'
<Sky[x]> dejte se .htaccess pogledat :)
<R33D3M33R> htaccess sem skopiral
<Sky[x]> odpri pa poglej kaj pise notr ne skopiral
<Sky[x]> sej zdj ste upgrejdal forum a niste ?
<R33D3M33R> seveda
<Sky[x]> 1) 'lang_encoding'    =>'utf-8' in /lang/English/common.php
<Sky[x]> 2) ini_set("default_charset", "utf-8"); in /config.php
<Sky[x]> 3) $db->query("SET NAMES 'UTF8'"); in /include/dblayer/common_db.php
<Sky[x]> 4) utf_general_ci for database
<Sky[x]> kako lahko pol pravte da je vse isto ce ste upgrejdal forum
<Sky[x]> sigurno ni vse isto ..
<CrazyLemon> dve instanci foruma sta laufali
<CrazyLemon> original ter najnovejsa razlicica punbb
<Sky[x]> instanci ?
<CrazyLemon> original je pokazal Å¡umnike
<CrazyLemon> najnovejsa razlicica pa ne
<lynxlynxlynx> sej pravim, diff čez obe drevesi
<Sky[x]> a lohk en pogleda htaccess jebemti
<lynxlynxlynx> -uaNrw
<Sky[x]> ne pa jamrat vse je skopiran pa nic ne dela
<R33D3M33R> mislim wtf?
<R33D3M33R> pa če ni tega not no
<R33D3M33R> a moram 100x napisati
<Sky[x]> pol pa odpri ostale 3 fajle kar sem skopiral pa poglej ce je utf8 nastavlen
<Sky[x]> lej jst nimam sourca ...
<Sky[x]> mehaniku tud ne reces poprav mi avto, avto mas pa doma v garaz
<BigWhale> dej
<BigWhale> be productive
<R33D3M33R> lej, kodo imamo na launchpadu
<BigWhale> lynxlynxlynx, ce sta dve razlicni verziji punbbja pol bo diff verjetno gromozanski
<BigWhale> R33D3M33R, urlpls :>
<lynxlynxlynx> neki so prej govoril, da so prvo dal na isi
<lynxlynxlynx> isti
<BigWhale> a lahko se /etc/my.cnf se preveri
<BigWhale> da je not tole:
<BigWhale> [client]
<BigWhale> default-character-set=utf8
<BigWhale> [mysqld]
<BigWhale> character-set-server=utf8
<BigWhale> collation-server=utf8_unicode_ci
<CrazyLemon> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-si-www/+junk/razvoj/files/head:/www/punbb/
<Pepelka> ~ubuntu-si-www/+junk/razvoj : files for revision 95
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale dvomim da bo to Å¡lo :)
<Sky[x]> zazacetek vklopte .htccess pa nastavte na utf8
<Sky[x]> php_value mbstring.internal_encoding 'UTF-8'
<Sky[x]> tole dejte notr ostalo ap pobriste
<R33D3M33R> dodano - ne dela
<R33D3M33R> dodane ostale vrstice - ne dela
<Sky[x]> kasne ostale vrstice ?
<R33D3M33R> (22:21:46) Sky[x]: pol pa odpri ostale 3 fajle kar sem skopiral pa poglej ce je utf8 nastavlen
<BigWhale> a prtiskas CTRL-F5 med reloadi? :>
<Sky[x]> hocem source gledat pa javla Moved Permanently
<Sky[x]> a mi das link do foruma da vidm ?
<R33D3M33R> samo trenutek
<Sky[x]> rabu bi pogledat se source za index.php pa header.php ?
<Sky[x]> prek lunchpada ne gre ... vedno javi Moved Permanently
<R33D3M33R> http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu.si forum
<CrazyLemon> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-si-www/+junk/razvoj/view/head:/www/punbb/index.php
<Pepelka> ~ubuntu-si-www/+junk/razvoj : contents of www/punbb/index.php at revision 95
<CrazyLemon> meni pokaže :)
<R33D3M33R> torej rešeno ...
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R wth..kaj si naredu :D
<R33D3M33R> moja skrivnost
<Sky[x]> men pa tole skos redirecta in pol jav da je blo premaknen
<Sky[x]> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-si-www/+junk/razvoj/view/head:/www/punbb/header.php?file_id=punbb-20110821135404-ixcb4beqgk8x2jt2-1
<R33D3M33R> ki nima nič z htaccess in onimi datotekami
<Sky[x]> server nastavitve ?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hold3n: Unity zavira ustvarjalnost  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5173/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> nimamo dostopa do teh nastavitev
<CrazyLemon> :)
<R33D3M33R> ne nič ni bilo
<R33D3M33R> uredil sem en fajl
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R bad news
<CrazyLemon> brejkal si meni
<CrazyLemon> :P
<CrazyLemon> "brejkal"
<Sky[x]> ce si uredil en fajl, potem so fajli v napacnmu encodingu shranjeni ?
<BigWhale> a bi zdej povedal v cem je bil problem?
<R33D3M33R> ja vem, ampak to bom odpravil
<R33D3M33R> ena skripta ki nima veze s punbb je nastavljala charset
<BigWhale> komu?
<R33D3M33R> vsem podatkom ki se izpišejo pod njo
<R33D3M33R> evo, urejen meni
<CrazyLemon> yup..great job :)
<Sky[x]> men ni nic jasno :)
<BigWhale> job je stinky... ce ne more povedat kaj je blo narobe
<BigWhale> tle smo se trije ukvarjal s tem da bi pomagali
<R33D3M33R> ne, v bistvu ste me napadali kot da nimam pojma kaj delam ...
<Sky[x]> ni mi jasn kasna skripta se je izvajala ce bi htaccess mogu povozt vse nastavitve pa dat na utf8 ?
<BigWhale> kdo hudica te je pa napadal!?
<Sky[x]> jst sem ga napadu
<BigWhale> a s kolom?
<Sky[x]> z ubuntu CDjem :>
<Sky[x]> jst se opracivujem za napad sam zdj bi blo pa fajn ce poves kaj je blo narobe ?
<BigWhale> ce ne drucga napisi nekam kaj si naredil, ker bo enkrat spet nekdo imel problem in bo spet jeba
<BigWhale> ne se zdej obnasat k en uzaljen smrkovc, ker nima smisla
<R33D3M33R> 6 ur sem danes delal na strani ... in mi je pač bedno, da mi nekdo ne verjame, da sem vse prečekiral
<R33D3M33R> tako pač je
<BigWhale> errr
<Sky[x]> sej ni noben reku da cesa nisi precekiral ?
<BigWhale> crazy je rekel, da stvari ne delajo in ce lahko kdo pomaga
<BigWhale> in pol smo zacel nastevat in sprasvat ce kaj je blo narjen in kaj ne in dajat ideje kje treba se kaj nastavit
<BigWhale> nevem no... noben ni reku, da ti ne verjamemo :>
<Sky[x]> smeh ane :>
<Sky[x]> taka politka anv prpelala delc ..
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lmorgh: Nokia PC suit  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5175/new/posts/
<Grega> jaz nobenemu ne verjamem nic!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek still broken? :)
<CrazyLemon> Grega edino prav!
<CrazyLemon> no..ni prav
<ziga555> Živjo
<CrazyLemon> tistim puncam na mfc je  za verjet!
<Grega> no, one so res prepricljive
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ja.
<Grega> kaj delate?
<CrazyLemon> pozdravljen ziga555
<zdobersek> zdejle je make or break point ...
<CrazyLemon> Grega nuffin..just chillin'
<zdobersek> mogoc resujemo 11.10 releae
<ziga555> Vas je kar nekaj tu....
<zdobersek> release*
<Grega> mislim, da mu ni resitve :>
<zdobersek> no no :)
<zdobersek> Great success!
<zdobersek> brb
<Grega> jaz sem vedno verjel v tebe!
<Grega> cestitam
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tvoj plugin je broken
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> zdobersek tvoj plugin je broken
<CrazyLemon> !
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: I reject your reality
<CrazyLemon> my reality aint real!
<CrazyLemon> but bug in your plugin is!
<Grega> butt plug?
<R33D3M33R> kaže na napačno stran
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kje lahk vidim?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek na ubuntu.si ? :)
<R33D3M33R> verjetno kaže na punbb/ namesto na /punbb/
<zdobersek> http://www.ubuntu.si/wordpress/punbb/viewtopic.php?id=5174
<zdobersek> tole?
<zdobersek> grem prec popravt
<R33D3M33R> jap
<Grega> oh god! zakaj niste tem slikam spremenili ozadja?
<CrazyLemon> kerim slikam?
<Grega> racunalniki z belimi ozadji
<zdobersek> fixed.
<CrazyLemon> Grega hum?
<Grega> http://www.ubuntu.si/kaj-je-ubuntu/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija | Uradna spletna stran slovenske skupnosti Linux distribucije Ubuntu | Kaj je Ubuntu?
<Grega> its just wrong!!
<CrazyLemon> its oriđinal!
<Grega> noooooo
<zdobersek> oriđinaly wrong!
<CrazyLemon> sej..večina slik ni sploh na strežniku
<Grega> super wrong!
<CrazyLemon> tko da ja..se bo (mogoče) spremenilo
<CrazyLemon> in uploadalo na strežnik
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a se plugin more disejblat pa spet enablat da (re)posta ?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: zakaj?
<zdobersek> tale novica ni prisla na forum?
<CrazyLemon> njet
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ponovno shran novico
<CrazyLemon> zakaj jo ti urejaš
<CrazyLemon> če men govoriš da jo ponovno shranim
<CrazyLemon> aaaaaaa??????
<zdobersek> zatoooo?!?!?!?!?!
<zdobersek> ker imam skrivnosti?!!
<zdobersek> sem zdej posodobu, poglej na forum
<CrazyLemon> mogoče ker je maintenance mode ?
<ziga555> In kaj se dela ?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.ubuntu.si/2011/10/nova-ubuntusi-spletna-stran/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija | Uradna spletna stran slovenske skupnosti Linux distribucije Ubuntu | Nova Ubuntu.si spletna stran
<CrazyLemon> spodaj je Å¡e vedno post a comment
<CrazyLemon> a nism js to enkrat onemogoču ?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: mogoc ste prepozn disejblal
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne worka
<CrazyLemon> definiraj prepozn disejblal?
<zdobersek> ker to velja ob omogocenju sam za bodoce poste
<zdobersek> tko da kr pojd v bazo, poisc polje in dej tist na nulo!
<R33D3M33R> ej samo malo
<triple-five> fantje eno vprašanje glede server edition, je kakšna spremebma med 10.04 (do sedaj delal znjim) in 11. ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> Warning: Missing argument 2 for insert_post_into_punbb() in /var/www/vhosts/ubuntu.si/httpdocs/wordpress/wp-content/plugins/wp2punbb.php on line 157
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: nic nevarnega
<R33D3M33R> a je treba v punbb omogočiti to razširitev ali kaj?
<zdobersek> R33D3M33R: ja, extension je treba se v punbbju omogocit
<CrazyLemon> BAH
<CrazyLemon> ni inštaliran extension!
<CrazyLemon> preklet PEBKAC
<zdobersek> ja, tam, pr teb
<R33D3M33R> hehe rofl
<zdobersek> mimgrede, R33D3M33R, ta opozorila se mora onemogocit
<CrazyLemon> triple-five hm.. dvomim da je kaj drastičnega ..vsaj ni bilo govora o drastičnih spremembah tako kot na desktop editionu :)
<R33D3M33R>  		Napačen zahtevek. Zahtevana povezava ne obstaja. 	
<CrazyLemon> verjetno je dodan kak "cloud" lib
<R33D3M33R> aja saj res
<R33D3M33R> ker sem prej izbrisal ta post
<triple-five> CrazyLemon, se splača vrčt gor 11.04 ?
<zdobersek> 'mora' ... dokler navaden uporabnik ne vidi teh opozoril, je se vredu
<CrazyLemon> triple-five server? osebno ne bi priporočal..ker...ni LTS :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: je v 11.10 se support za GNOME panel?
<triple-five> Server ja, ok potem bo pa kar lts :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek definiraj gnome panel ?
<CrazyLemon> misliš klasični gnome ?
<zdobersek> ja, to.
<R33D3M33R> no, to ni bilo pametno torej
<R33D3M33R> kaj pa zdaj?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek da se dobit klasični gnome..ne pa outofthebox :)
<R33D3M33R> kdaj se Å¡e reposta v novice?
<R33D3M33R> ob kakih pogojih?
<zdobersek> :'(
<zdobersek> R33D3M33R: v punbb forum?
<R33D3M33R> ja
<CrazyLemon> ok..worka
<R33D3M33R> ker sem prej izbrisal novico
<R33D3M33R> ampak zdaj je pa noče repostati
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Testni post  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5176/new/posts/
<zdobersek> R33D3M33R: kje si jo izbrisal? v WP al PunBB?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lmorgh: Nokia PC suit  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5175/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> ctrl +a .. ctrl + v
<CrazyLemon> delete
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> in narediš nov post
<R33D3M33R> hm
<R33D3M33R> ne dela
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/35887/#p35887
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Pepelka> Nova Ubuntu.si spletna stran (Stran 1) - Novice - Ubuntu.si forum
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Nova Ubuntu.si spletna stran  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5177/new/posts/
<R33D3M33R> kategorijo sem spremenil
<R33D3M33R> pa očitno ni poslalo besedila
<R33D3M33R> nekaj ni ok
<CrazyLemon> a lahk js probam neki ?
<R33D3M33R> ja
<zdobersek> hm
<zdobersek> do baze bi rabu dostop, lepo prosim
<R33D3M33R> v bistvu sem spremenil en presledek
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R ne urejat več prispevka
<R33D3M33R> ti bo dm forwardal podatke
<CrazyLemon> zapri ga
<R33D3M33R> ok
<R33D3M33R> zaprt
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lmorgh: Nokia PC suit  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5175/new/posts/
<R33D3M33R> ?
<CrazyLemon> done
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> ctrl +a .. ctrl + v
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> delete
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> in narediš nov post
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> ok..ne dela
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek !!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Nova stran Ubuntu.si  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5178/new/posts/
<zdobersek> ja, gremo popravt to.
<R33D3M33R> ne, očitno ne
<zdobersek> grem, mislim
<zdobersek> do baze bi rabu dostop, prosimhvala
<R33D3M33R> dm, pošlji mu podatke
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ^
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek mail na pvt
<CrazyLemon> hvala
<CrazyLemon> pa spomni me da ti naredim ubuntu.si mail
<CrazyLemon> spodaj glej vsebino
<CrazyLemon> kjer je blaz pisal
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a je kul zan@ubuntu ?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: je kul
<zdobersek> hvala
<CrazyLemon> si dobu navodila ter temp pass na pvt
<CrazyLemon> mail*
<zdobersek> ja, hvala.
<zdobersek> ktera verzija punbb je na ubuntu.si in ktera v bazaarju?
<R33D3M33R> 1.3.6
<zdobersek> povsod?
<R33D3M33R> naj bi bila ja
<R33D3M33R> je pa res, da na crabdance nisem posodobil baze
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R
<CrazyLemon> a si busy? :)
<R33D3M33R> obešam perilo :D
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R lol
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> em..ko že maš odprt ftp
<CrazyLemon> a bi dodal sam 4 vrstice v footer
<CrazyLemon> +punbb
<R33D3M33R> no kaj?
<CrazyLemon> maš na pvt
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek če ti kaj pomaga..izpiše normalno kdaj sm nazadnje urejal :)
<zdobersek> vidim
<zdobersek> ampak tud ce izklopim extension, ne izpise texta
<zdobersek> w t f
<R33D3M33R> da ni spet kak 3d-party koda problem
<R33D3M33R> torej kam bi moral plugin postati?
<zdobersek> svasta.
<zdobersek> ip mora bit v bazi nastavljen
<zdobersek> niti lokalno niti na crabdanceu ni blo tega treba.
<zdobersek> tko da je potrebno wp plugin popravt
<R33D3M33R> [WordPress-Post-Insertion-Request]
<R33D3M33R> kaj pa je to?
<zdobersek> en grd hack
<R33D3M33R> ok, Å¡umniki ne delajo
<zdobersek> ce punbb extension zazna tak zacetek, potem gre za wp post in ga posebno obdela
<zdobersek> R33D3M33R: sam da se z extensionom poskusmo ...
<R33D3M33R> aha
<R33D3M33R> ok
<R33D3M33R> ga boš ti vklopil?
<CrazyLemon> jikes
<zdobersek> je vklopljen, tistega ni vec
<zdobersek> torej, sumniki se pokvarijo ze, ko so vpisani v wp bazo
<zdobersek> tko da je najbrz kej v nastavitvah v wordpressu
<R33D3M33R> a vržemo tole ven: define('DB_CHARSET', 'utf8');
<zdobersek> probejmo
<R33D3M33R> aha, ampak to je le za nove tabele
<R33D3M33R> no, to je pa zanimivo
<R33D3M33R> če to izklopim, je vse mimo
<CrazyLemon> ampak forum zgleda kul
<CrazyLemon> :D
<R33D3M33R> ja
<R33D3M33R> groza
<R33D3M33R> ta baza je v razsulu
<zdobersek> se neki: v punbb_posts tabeli so sumniki zapisani pravilno
<R33D3M33R> in kaj bomo zdaj?
<CrazyLemon> torej wordpress je utf8...punbb je latin ?
<CrazyLemon> al obratno ? :D
<R33D3M33R> ne, neke mučke so z punbb
<R33D3M33R> zato pa ne dela
<R33D3M33R> ker je že v štartu nastavljeno tak čudno
<CrazyLemon> em..dej tako kot je bilo
<zdobersek> zdej delajo ...
<CrazyLemon> ker je zdej prva stran brejkana
<Sky[x]> sumniki sekr ne delajo
<Sky[x]> zdj je ok
<Sky[x]> ne sumniki ne deljo
<Sky[x]> Kot ste verjetno že opazili, je spletna stran ubuntu.si videti nekoliko drugače. Če tega niste opazili, pritisnite F5 (refresh) in pojavili se boste na novi strani ubuntu.si.
<Sky[x]> Dosedanja stran je bila vizualno rahlo stara, poleg tega pa ni omogočala enostavnega spreminjanja prve strani ter je ni bilo mogoče enostavno posodabljati na uradne teme Ubuntu (tiste, ki so na uradni strani Ubuntu.com).
<tr43nd> lp
<R33D3M33R> zdobersek, ti boš moral neko pretvorbo narediti
<R33D3M33R> iz utf8 v latin1
<Sky[x]> zakaj ?
<tr43nd> http://www.ubuntu.si/  sumnikov mi ne pokaze
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija | Uradna spletna stran slovenske skupnosti Linux distribucije Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> ja tr43nd ...vemo..vemo
<Sky[x]> vse tekste sam ananov shrante pa bo ok
<R33D3M33R> ker so vsebine v punbb v resnici latin1 (očitno)
<Sky[x]> al pa v notepad++ skopirat pa dat tf8 pa skopirat nazaj ap bo
<tr43nd> nevemzaka sploh obstojajo na tem svetu
<Sky[x]> potem se pa samo punbb spremeni na latin
<R33D3M33R> tak da nastavi charset pred postom in ga potem resetiraj nazaj na utf8
<Sky[x]> ce mas cel WP v utf8 ne mors vse pol v latin metat
<R33D3M33R> no potem pa naj nekdo pretvori 30 MB postov v utf8
<Sky[x]> ko si na strani firuma naj za celo stran velja latin al ker encodde da bo vredu delal
<Sky[x]> ko pa nisi na forumu naj bo pa utf8
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] zdobersek:   http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5179/new/posts/
<zdobersek> R33D3M33R: torej, v kaj konvertiram pr vpisovanju v punbb bazo?
<zdobersek> latin
<R33D3M33R> ja, poskusi
<zdobersek> ok
<zdobersek> potem mora se en na streniku pullat z bazaarja
<R33D3M33R> a kodo?
<zdobersek> ja
<R33D3M33R> to bom jaz
<zdobersek> R33D3M33R: pull
<zdobersek> nekaj sem zakodiral, bomo videli ...
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Nova stran Ubuntu.si  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5178/new/posts/
<R33D3M33R> ni revizij
<zdobersek> R33D3M33R: zdej pa so
<R33D3M33R> urejeno
<tr43nd> ja
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] zdobersek:   http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5180/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> a zdj vse pretvatjate al kva ?
<zdobersek> ne
<zdobersek> isce se tapravo kodiranje za punbb
<Sky[x]> j isto more bit kot v bazi drgac ne bo slo
<Sky[x]> l pa un default windows k je
<Sky[x]> naredte tko kto sem reku pa je stvar resena ...
<zdobersek> R33D3M33R: ce se lahko prosim en pull ...
<R33D3M33R> narejeno
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Nova stran Ubuntu.si  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5178/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] zdobersek: Test  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5181/new/posts/
<R33D3M33R> no, zadeva očitno ni tako enostavna
<R33D3M33R> mimogrede: tudi ena izmed razširitev ne dela
<zdobersek> ne.
<CrazyLemon> katera razširitev ne dela?
<R33D3M33R> gumbi
<zdobersek> grem na lokalen streznik sprobavat ...
<zdobersek> dekodiranje pa to.
<zdobersek> mogoc bi blo zadost, da se niz iz punbbja dekodira v punbb extensionu
<CrazyLemon> http://wordpress.org/support/topic/wp-punbb-integration
<Pepelka> WordPress &#8250; Support &raquo; WP - punBB integration
<CrazyLemon> ta je očitno mel podobne/enake težave
<R33D3M33R> ni mi jasno zakaj gumbi ne delajo
<CrazyLemon> keri gumbi?
<R33D3M33R> tisti za vstavljanje slik pa tega
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] zdobersek: Nov test  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5182/new/posts/
<zdobersek> ne razumem.
<R33D3M33R> po moje ti ne vstavi, ker pride do napake
<R33D3M33R> a preverjaš mysql_errorje
<R33D3M33R> ?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Nova stran Ubuntu.si  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5178/new/posts/
<zdobersek> R33D3M33R: pull prosim
<zdobersek> R33D3M33R: sej post se vstavi, tko kot se mora.
<zdobersek> ampak kodiranje zjebe.
<R33D3M33R> ok
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] zdobersek: Test  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5183/new/posts/
<R33D3M33R> noro, vrstice sploh ne vključi
<R33D3M33R> no, jaz imam dosti
<R33D3M33R> tak da lahko noč
<R33D3M33R> uporabi user/pass, ki si ga dobil na mail
<R33D3M33R> za posodobitve
<zdobersek> ok
<CrazyLemon> po moje je tole http://punbb.informer.com/forums/topic/20622/dbupdatephp/
<CrazyLemon> vse  zjebalo
<Pepelka> db_update.php (Page 1) - PunBB 1.3 troubleshooting - PunBB Forums
<CrazyLemon> tale db update
<CrazyLemon> ko se je delalo ob upgrejdu foruma je zjebalo bazo
<CrazyLemon> in so pustili bazo taka kot je
<zdobersek> nastavitve v pma se enkrat pregledam, potem grem pa spat.
<CrazyLemon> over&out
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Nova stran Ubuntu.si  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5178/new/posts/
#ubuntu-si 2011-10-09
<modelcek> js sm pinj
<modelcek> u ksm me niso hltl ypustit k sm kao prevec pijn
<R33D3M33R> pozdrav, stran pesti vrsta skrivnostnih napak
<BigWhale> kaksnih pa?
<R33D3M33R> recimo nekateri vstavki ne delajo
<BigWhale> vstavki?
<andrejz> jaz sem novico popravil
<R33D3M33R> ja, recimo bbcode gumbi
<andrejz> saj čšž niso bili pravilno napisani
<BigWhale> aha to pol punbb serje?
<R33D3M33R> morda, ali pa je baza v takem stanju, da je vse tik pred sesutjem :D
<R33D3M33R> nekaterie razširitve delajo: pun poll, Improved online list, itd.
<R33D3M33R> nekatere pa ne
<zdobersek> R33D3M33R: kak je host, ki se uporablja v phph za povezovanje v bazo?
<R33D3M33R> a host baze?
<R33D3M33R> ne razumem
<zdobersek> ja
<zdobersek> v mysql_connect()
<BigWhale> A je kaj v php error logu?
<R33D3M33R> do logov nimam dostopa, host je pa mysql.gigaspark.com
<R33D3M33R> niti noče warningov vklopiti (ali jih pač ni)
<BigWhale> hmm sej php loge lahko preusmeris
<BigWhale> to se mogoce splaca
<R33D3M33R> je pa res, da se vse preko tega codeigniterja dela, bi lahko ta povzročal kakršnekoli probleme?
<R33D3M33R> po pravici povedano ne vem zakaj je ta zadeva inštalirana, niti ne vem kaj sploh dela :)
<BigWhale> code igniter je framework
<BigWhale> nekak tko k zend
<zdobersek> mja, loge bi rabl, er
<zdobersek> *zdej ze precej nujno
<R33D3M33R> ok
<R33D3M33R> kako potem naredim redirect?
<BigWhale> ini_set('error_log','/path/to/error.log');
<BigWhale> pred tem das pa se error_reporting(E_ALL);
<R33D3M33R> mislim da ignorira ini_set
<R33D3M33R> a ne
<R33D3M33R> dela :)
<zdobersek> ok, gremo precekirat stvari?
<R33D3M33R> ja
<R33D3M33R> za razširitve še vedno ne vem zakaj ne delajo
<R33D3M33R> ker ni napak
<zdobersek> R33D3M33R: eno vprasanje
<zdobersek> je tole pametno? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-si-www/+junk/razvoj/view/head:/www/punbb/include/user/wp-hacks-menu.php#L16
<Pepelka> ~ubuntu-si-www/+junk/razvoj : contents of www/punbb/include/user/wp-hacks-menu.php at revision 100
<zdobersek> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-si-www/+junk/razvoj/view/head:/www/punbb/include/user/wp-hacks-menu.php#L38
<Pepelka> ~ubuntu-si-www/+junk/razvoj : contents of www/punbb/include/user/wp-hacks-menu.php at revision 100
<zdobersek> Ker ubistvu tole mogoce omeji problem s sumniki samo na punbb, ko se nalozi header
<zdobersek> pac, ce ni nujno, bi dal to ven
<zdobersek> vsaj zadnjo
<R33D3M33R> ja, samo kasneje nastavim nazaj
<zdobersek> v 38. vrstici?
<R33D3M33R> ja
<R33D3M33R> drugače meni ne bo prikazan pravilno
<zdobersek> ampak kolkr sem gledu po pma, je vse nastavljen na utf8
<R33D3M33R> to že
<R33D3M33R> ampak poglej kako izgleda zadeva zdaj
<R33D3M33R> sem zakomentiral
<zdobersek> katero vrstico?
<zdobersek> samo drugo?
<R33D3M33R> oboje
<BigWhale> Zakaj sploh tale telovadba z utf8 in latin?
<zdobersek> Poskus sam drugo.
<R33D3M33R> če samo drugo zakomentiram, bodo posti narobe prikazani
<R33D3M33R> ker na forumu ne sme biti nastavljen utf8
<BigWhale> to je pol narobe
<R33D3M33R> telovadba je pa prisotna, ker je baza že v štartu narobe zapisana
<BigWhale> a ni pol najbolj enostavno bazo skonvertat?
<R33D3M33R> ker je bil zakomentiran tisti set_names
<R33D3M33R> jah, lahko, samo jaz ne prevzemam odgovornosti :P
<BigWhale> mislim sej bazo se skonvertira z insert select stavkom
<BigWhale> nekak tkole INSERT nova_tabela SELECT * FROM stara_tabela;
<BigWhale> oz
<BigWhale> nekak tkole INSERT nova_tabela (col1, col2, col3) SELECT col1, col2, col3  FROM stara_tabela;
<zdobersek> ... to ne pomaga, da so vse tabele ze v utf8_general_ci collationu?
<BigWhale> zdobersek, kakor jaz razumem zadeve je problem v tem, da so ble tabele v utf8 collation nastavljene, sam not se je pa zapisval latin1
<R33D3M33R> točno tako
<zdobersek> ok
<R33D3M33R> no, vsaj zdi se mi da je tako
<R33D3M33R> :)
<BigWhale> ja tko men deluje no :)
<zdobersek> kaj, ce bi naredil novo bazo, kopiral
<BigWhale> been there done that
<zdobersek> konvertiral* vse iz stare v novo
<zdobersek> potem pa sam preklopmo?
<BigWhale> ja odpret treba staro bazo v latin1 mode
<R33D3M33R> to bodo problemi, ker user nima nobenih privilegijev
<R33D3M33R> niti importati ne more
<BigWhale> in zapisat vse v novo kjer je utf8
<BigWhale> inset select lahko nardis
<BigWhale> pa novo tabelo tud najbrz
<BigWhale> hm z insert select mogoce ne bo slo
<BigWhale> ker ne mores dveh code pageov naenkrat uporabljat
<R33D3M33R> no, naj to nekdo naredi, ki obvlada SQL, jaz nisem preveč vešč na tem področju
<BigWhale> a lahko kako pridem do exporta baze?
<BigWhale> da probam ene par stvari?
<R33D3M33R> kam ti ga pošljem?
<BigWhale> kolk je tega?
<R33D3M33R> 6.5 MB
<BigWhale> kr bigwhale@lubica.net
<BigWhale> pelem otroka k tasci, pol bom pa pogledal
<zdobersek> http://climbtothestars.org/archives/2004/07/18/converting-mysql-database-contents-to-utf-8/
<Pepelka> Converting MySQL Database Contents to UTF-8 | Climb to the Stars
<zdobersek> R33D3M33R: se men, prosim
<zdobersek> zandobersek@gmail.com
<R33D3M33R> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/open-source/free-software-founder-richard-m-stallman-is-glad-jobs-is-gone/9707
<R33D3M33R> lol XD
<Pepelka> Free software founder, Richard M. Stallman is glad Jobs is gone | ZDNet
<zdobersek> R33D3M33R: resno?
<zdobersek> zip? :)
<R33D3M33R> ja kaj pa drugega?
<R33D3M33R> izbral sem prvo stvar, ki mi jo je ponudilo
<zdobersek> :)
<zdobersek> R33D3M33R: privilegije bi blo zdle mal tezko dobit, ne?
<R33D3M33R> katere?
<R33D3M33R> a import pa nova baza pa to?
<zdobersek> ja, to
<zdobersek> R33D3M33R: ce hoces, ti lahko posljem bazo, convertano iz latin1 v utf-8
<R33D3M33R> lahko
<R33D3M33R> je pa bolj pomembno vprašanje: kaj bom z njo naredil :)
<zdobersek> kaj pa ena zacasna baza?
<zdobersek> recimo da na crabdanceu nardimo frisno bazo s tem importom?
<BigWhale> stare tabele preimenujes v neki drucga in nardis nove tabele?
<Sky[x]> Deprecated: Function set_magic_quotes_runtime() is deprecated in /var/www/vhosts/ubuntu.si/httpdocs/wordpress/wp-settings.php on line 32
<BigWhale> al pa bazo selis na zacasen host?
<R33D3M33R> ja, samo kako boš importal?
<R33D3M33R> če ne gre importati
<R33D3M33R> ni pravic
<BigWhale> jah, pol je najlazji v phpju napisat eno skripto, k bo konvertirala vse
<Sky[x]> kaj ydj delate ?
<Sky[x]> zdj
<zdobersek> sranje :D
<Sky[x]> ja vidm ja k so errorji na strani
<Sky[x]> kako ste pa prenasal baze ?
<Sky[x]> a ste dal kr v phpmyadminu skopiraj to tabelo v to bazo
<Sky[x]> al ste exportal ap tam v novi bazi uvozl ?
<R33D3M33R> tabele so bile že prej
<R33D3M33R> edine dodane tabele so bile tiste za wordpress
<R33D3M33R> pa Å¡e tiste je wp dodal sam
<zdobersek> R33D3M33R: v wp-hacks-menu.php povrn stvari v prejsno stanje
<zdobersek> da so vsaj sumniki v headerju ok
<Sky[x]> gremo po vrst
<Sky[x]> na forumu zdj delajo sumniki sem vidu ?
<R33D3M33R> tako je, ampak zato ker je vsiljen latin1
<Sky[x]> ket si ga pa vsilu ?
<Sky[x]> v html kodi ga ne najdem ...
<R33D3M33R> mysql_set_charset('latin1',$baza)
<Sky[x]> to velja smao za forum povzavo z bazo ?
<zdobersek> R33D3M33R: to v wp-hacks-menu.php?
<R33D3M33R> ja
<Sky[x]> zakaj pa so zdj crknli na wp sumniki ?
<zdobersek> R33D3M33R: imo je to narobe, ker to nastavljas za celotno bazo
<zdobersek> cmo pa met v utf8
<R33D3M33R> to nastavljam samo za tisto povezavo (ali ne?)
<zdobersek> ja, to je res
<R33D3M33R> potem pa povezavo zaprem
<zdobersek> ja, nima efekta
<zdobersek> ok, moja napaka
<zdobersek> potem sam preostane vse konvertat
<Sky[x]> zakaj pa so zdj crknli na wp sumniki ?
<Sky[x]> zakaj pa so zdj crknli na wp sumniki ?
<zdobersek> R33D3M33R: display_errors je boljs dat na Off, ce so v logu, je najbrz dost
<R33D3M33R> ok, sem dal še 4. parameter pri mysql_connect na TRUE za vsak slučaj
<zdobersek> (vsaj izgleda mal cudno, ce kdo pride na stran)
<R33D3M33R> povej nastavitev
<zdobersek> display_errors = Off
<zdobersek> ok
<zdobersek> problem je torej definitivno v bazi
<zdobersek> oz. ...
<zdobersek> ko wp2punbb plugin zapise sumnike v bazo, se ti zjebejo
<Sky[x]> problem je v nastavitvah sam ce bi vidva kej sodelvala bi blo tud boljs pa odgovorila kar vprasam
<zdobersek> Sky[x]: men delajo sumniki
<R33D3M33R> meni tudi
<Sky[x]> sumniki ne delajo na prvi stran in na vseh podstranih WP
<zdobersek> Sky[x]: men se vedno delajo ...
<R33D3M33R> meni tudi
<Sky[x]> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10850055/Screen%20shot%202011-10-09%20at%2010.24.09%20AM.PNG
<Sky[x]> refreshal predn dal screenshot
<zdobersek> -.-
<Sky[x]> FF7
<Sky[x]> v chromej e ok
<zdobersek> isto gledam v chrome
<zdobersek> ff isto dela
<zdobersek> vsaj zame
<zdobersek> FF7 ofc.
<Sky[x]> 7.0.1
<zdobersek> nic, jaz moram pocas it
<zdobersek> vsaj za kako urco ... popoldne sem pa spet tle
<Sky[x]> zdj je ok tud v FF
<Sky[x]> tole ste vse na roko convertal al kva ?
<zdobersek> Sky[x]: kaj tocno?
<R33D3M33R> to je andrejz nekaj zmučkal, zdaj sem čje v wp editorju spremenil nazaj
<zdobersek> bom se kasneje povezal skoz python v mysql in pogledu, kaj tocno se tam dogaja z znaki ...
<Sky[x]> Če te zanima več o tem, kaj Ubuntu je, klikni sem
<Sky[x]> se vedno stari linki >
<Sky[x]> ?
<Sky[x]> http://www.ubuntu.si/wordpress/kaj-je-ubuntu/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija | Uradna spletna stran slovenske skupnosti Linux distribucije Ubuntu | Kaj je Ubuntu?
<R33D3M33R> lej, to ne dela: http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/search/new/
<Sky[x]> vi mate zdj sva WPja postavlena :D
<Sky[x]> root pa wordprss haha
<zdobersek> Sky[x]: ne
<Sky[x]> kako ne ?
<R33D3M33R> wordpress je v mapi wordpress
<R33D3M33R> in je edini
<R33D3M33R> no jaz grem, ker imam kup drugega dela
<R33D3M33R> ajde
<BigWhale> kako je zdaj stanje? any help needed?
<ziga555> Hej
<zdobersek> BigWhale: mamo vse potrebno, sam privilegijev ne :)
<zdobersek> R33D3M33R je pa lihkar sel ...
<Sky[x]> BW: sej nv kaj se sploh dogaja :D
<zdobersek> zdle so juzne pa to, popoldne je pa nov session
<zdobersek> later
<BigWhale> ce je sam v bazi problem, se lahko bazo komot offloada na kak drug host, zacasno.
<Sky[x]> BW: nima smisla se matrat k itak ma sam en clovk dostop :D
<Sky[x]> in se odgovora ne dobis kaj je sploh narobe pa kaj je naredu :)
<BigWhale> Sky[x], mnja.. sort of true
<Sky[x]> pa se twitter je down ...403 Forbidden: The server understood the request, but is refusing to fulfill it.
<Sky[x]> jst sem obupov, ker vidm da me tip dejansko ignorira ker  pac on vse ve in me ne jebek o hocem pomagat :)
<Sky[x]> fantje tole se vedno ni popravleno
<Sky[x]> <img width="810" height="500" alt="" src="http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/UbuntuSI_stuff/lenovo-ubuntuNatty.png">
<CrazyLemon> kdo pa je reku da je popravljeno? :)
<Sky[x]> nv :D
<Sky[x]> noben sam res ni veli kdela
<Sky[x]> kdo vse ma sploh do WP dostop ?
<CrazyLemon> to nima ravno dost povezave z WP razn urejanja posta
<Sky[x]> rabis se prjavt v WP da uredis ta psot pa slikco gor uploadas :)
<Sky[x]> post*
<PlesociZoidberg> kdo tu?
<PlesociZoidberg> malo sem polepsal gradnike in prvo stran, dodal iskalnik in tako naprej
<Sky[x]> supr supr
<CrazyLemon> ubistvu ga nisi ravno polepsal
<CrazyLemon> ker si dal countdown banner
<CrazyLemon> kateri je statičen
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Sky[x]> hehe
<CrazyLemon> zato pa sm js dal tist banner :)
<Sky[x]> drgac pa countdown sem viud da ste up prestavl supr :D
<PlesociZoidberg> eh, če je to uraden
<PlesociZoidberg> sem ga dobil na ubuntu.com
<CrazyLemon> uraden že
<CrazyLemon> ampak dejmo mal računat
<CrazyLemon> 13 - 9 = ? 8 ?
<CrazyLemon> :)
<PlesociZoidberg> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/countdown
<Pepelka> The Ubuntu Countdown | Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> in pojutrišnjem bo 8 dni
<CrazyLemon> in tako naprej
<CrazyLemon> ker je 8 dni že kar neki časa
<PlesociZoidberg> jah, potem je pa to fail
<PlesociZoidberg> ne vem kaj delajo
<PlesociZoidberg> pa tak težko jim je tekst lokalizirati
<CrazyLemon> jah..če dobiš uradni countdown banner cca. 10dni pred izidom
<CrazyLemon> pol je težko ja :)
<PlesociZoidberg> torej porihtal sem neke extensione za punbb
<PlesociZoidberg> očitno niso bili vsi hooki vklopljeni
<CrazyLemon> emm
<CrazyLemon> bb code ne dela
<CrazyLemon> pojavi se popup
<PlesociZoidberg> kak?
<CrazyLemon> "Vnesite spletni naslov:"
<CrazyLemon> pol ko vpišeš "bla"
<CrazyLemon> pa naredi [tag]bla[/tag]
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> fajn bi bilo posodobit te extensione
<CrazyLemon> k eni so kar zastareli
<PlesociZoidberg> [email=aa][/email][url=aaa][/url][img=aaa][/img]
<PlesociZoidberg> to meni izpiše
<CrazyLemon> PlesociZoidberg a se pojavi popup?
<PlesociZoidberg> seveda
<PlesociZoidberg> tudi če tekst označim in vpišem url: [email=uu]aaa[/email]
<PlesociZoidberg> torej meni dela brezhibno
<CrazyLemon> no..ne bi se smel..vsaj v prejšnih različicah ni :)
<PlesociZoidberg> če sem jaz to dodal
<CrazyLemon> ko označiš ter klikneš B se mora samo dodat tag ter endtag
<PlesociZoidberg> aja
<PlesociZoidberg> no potem pa tako povej
<PlesociZoidberg> jaz sem gledal z urlje
<PlesociZoidberg> poskusi znova :P
<CrazyLemon> thats more like it :)
<PlesociZoidberg> a uro zdaj prav kaže?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> kaj če bi se odstranlo tisto spodaj..kjer je powered by punbb pa tist dropdown seznam
<PlesociZoidberg> če odstraniš to, crkne marsikaj
<PlesociZoidberg> zato se ne dotikaj tega
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa če se extensioni posodobijo? a pol tudi crkne? :D
<PlesociZoidberg> ja, en kup razširitev neha delati
<PlesociZoidberg> posodobitev nima veze, če odstraniš tisto odstraniš "hook"
<PlesociZoidberg> in brez hooka razširitev ne dela
<PlesociZoidberg> lahko jo znova napišeš da uporablja drug hook
<CrazyLemon> "tisto" kaj ?
<PlesociZoidberg> powered by punbb in seznam
<CrazyLemon> ne govorim več o tem
<CrazyLemon> zdej govorim o posodobitvah :D
<CrazyLemon> oz extensionih
<CrazyLemon> ker je dost outdated...very outdated
<CrazyLemon> in med njimi je tudi antispam
<PlesociZoidberg> ne posodabljaj pun_bbcode, ker je najnovejša ra zličica že nameščena
<PlesociZoidberg> ostalo pa posodobi zaradi mene
<PlesociZoidberg> ajde
<CrazyLemon> lol..ker nonsense je tale punbb...imaš link "download latest version"
<CrazyLemon> in ko misliš da bo to dejansko preneslo extension na strežnik
<CrazyLemon> ti ponudi da shraniš extension
<Sky[x]> to ni magento :)
<CrazyLemon> kake veze zdej ma magento s forumom? :)
<Sky[x]> magento ma to opcijo da kliknes in nalozi extension :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: nepomuk: mrtev program  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5184/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: asus k52 JT -pomanjkljivosti in težave  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5185/new/posts/
<marko> ej kako veš v kateri skupini si na FRIju
<Grega> ponavadi se na prvih predavanjih doloci
<marko> nam se ni
<marko> bil sem na vseh predavanj razen v četrtek
<marko> sem izpustil
<marko> en predmet
<marko> misliš, da se je lahko tam?
<marko> fak
<Grega> pol pa pac idi kdaj ti odgovarja
<Grega> ti bodo ze povedali, ce ni gut
<marko> bom Å¡el v ponedeljek normalno ob 1 na predavanja
<marko> čeprav na urniku kaže da mata neki dve skupini ob 10 že vaje
<marko> al okej, jebš zdaj to
<marko> pa se bom tam pozanimal
<marko> kje sploh naj to vprašam?
<marko> a naj grem to kam uradno al samo tak do profesorja nekega
<Grega> ne kompliciraj, pac vprasaj :)
<Grega> vprasaj asistenta..
<Grega> a si 1. letnik?
<CrazyLemon> emm
<CrazyLemon> a so vam povedali da se začnejo vaje?
<syslq> Ubuntu hacks?
<CrazyLemon> syslq ?
<syslq> Mislim, kakih ubuntu hacks, sej to kr dela, ne rabis nic hacksov
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lolsi11: Gnome 3.2?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5186/new/posts/
<marko> Grega, JA 1, letnik
<marko> CrazyLemon, ne vem, v čet sem manjkal
<CrazyLemon> marko a imaš samo v čet predavanja ? ker kok js vem..vsak predmet ima svoje vaje in pri vsakem predmetu vejo kdaj se bodo samo za tisti predmet vaje začele :) torej..pri vsakem predmetu vam bodo posebej povedali kdaj se bodo vaje začele za tisti predmet..in takrat vam bodo tudi povedali kako je s skupinami :)
<zdobersek> ... sumniki porihtani?
<nafisa> hejlaaaa
<nafisa> samo da pozdravim
<zdobersek> pozdravljena nazaj
<nafisa> dokler mi signal se vlece
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ping
<nafisa> oj, zdobersek :*
<nafisa> ej, kdaj bodo spet ubuntu urice?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek boing
<nafisa> kdo ve?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ste umerkal sumnike?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne bi vedu
<zdobersek> ker trenutno dela ..
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek si naredu test post ?
<nafisa> 20. imamo mi delo ... bi blo bols se v sredo dobit al pa torek
<nafisa> kdo vidu andrejza?
<zdobersek> cem zdajle
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] zdobersek:   http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5187/new/posts/
<zdobersek> nope.
<zdobersek> drek.
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lolsi11: Gnome 3.2?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5186/new/posts/
<nafisa> a so kaj spremenil, da bi blo v 11.10 gnome2 ???
<zdobersek> nafisa: ne.
<nafisa> k nocem met ne unity 2D ne gnome3
<zdobersek> nafisa: je gnome3 tud v klasicnem naciuu
<zdobersek> nacinu*
<zdobersek> sem trenutno v njem
<zdobersek> heh
<nafisa> grrrrr
<zdobersek> nafisa: je gnome3 tud v klasicnem naciuu
<nafisa> upam ...
<nafisa> pa grez kakih oslov
<nafisa> brez+
<zdobersek> po obliki podoben gnome2 panelu, ampak funkcionalnost gnome3
<nafisa> ker sovrazum neke fensi smensi ucinke
<nafisa> sam ne vem, kok bo to delalo na moji bogi masinci
<zdobersek> ne, lahk mas cist brez ucinkov
<nafisa> ok ... ql pol ... pol ga bom dala gor, ko bo release
<nafisa> pa sprobala lepo ...
<nafisa> kdaj pa je release, zdobersek???
<zdobersek> cetrtek al petek
<Sky[x]> http://pokukaj.si/show/1399/Nocemseporocitistabo!#.TothfUKWYOE.facebook
<Pepelka> Nočem se poročiti s tabo! - Pokukaj.si
<nafi2> super
<nafi2> komi cakam, da probam, kako bo delalo
<nafi2> sam vec swapa si bom mogla nastelat
<zdobersek> nafi2: dela kul
<zdobersek> lightdm izgleda ful kul
<nafisa> 44% baterije ... bo se do doma zdrzalo ... ne vem, al naj grem se tista 2 levela v angry birds narest al ne
<zdobersek> siol! :/
<nafisa> ja, siol ga zadnje mesece nekej serje
<nafisa> o, veliki modri kit
<Sky[x]> kako ves d j modr ?
<nafisa> tak je reku
<nafisa> saj jst bi mu delfin rekla ... sam je to premala sorta kita §
<nafisa> :D
<Sky[x]> lol
<nafisa> naslednja postaja: rimske toplice
<nafisa> Sky[x] ... kako? kje mas mateja? se kr skriva? :P
<Sky[x]> nisva se ze dovg slisala tko da nv :)
<nafisa> aja
<nafisa> skoda
<Sky[x]> v cetrtek ne morm na release party :(
<nafisa> je vrei pob
<nafisa> mi mamo gb ... tak da morm bit v sluzbi ...
<nafisa> kakor me kdo klice, mi net ven vrze ... pa imam 2 liniji frej ... bwah
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] zdobersek: Test  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5188/new/posts/
<nafisa> telefoni pa vecopravilnost ... imam prizgan irc, ebuddy, radio pa se ene 3 programe pa par skritih app. ... pol se pa cudim, da mi telefon zmrzne, ko me kdo poklice :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lolsi11: Gnome 3.2?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5186/new/posts/
<zdobersek> koncno ... fak.
<nafisa> ajd, se s kompa javim
<nafisa> mejte se
<zdobersek> ciao
<alyosha> mmm
<alyosha> zdobersek
<alyosha> kje lahko vidim u katero skupino
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] zdobersek: Tešt!  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5189/new/posts/
<alyosha> so me dali pri vajah??
<zdobersek> alyosha: sam da vidim ...
<alyosha> urnik so dali vn samo za vaje piše samo po skupinah ne pa tudi u kateri skupini smo
<alyosha> čudaki eni
<zdobersek> alyosha: isto :)
<zdobersek> ampak jst sem v tolk majhnem programu, da smo menda vsi skupi
<alyosha> pizda so hudi:D
<alyosha> jah pri nas mamo 1 2 3 skupino
<alyosha> tudi na urniku
<alyosha> in ju3 je lih tko
<alyosha> da ma prvo 1. skupina vaje pol predavanja in pol 2 3 vaje
<alyosha> tko da nevem kdaj it:D
<zdobersek> mater, jst sem pa pozabu, al so laboratorijske tale teden al sele naslednji ...
<zdobersek> ubistvu so v mojem programu 4 skupine, tko da sem v isti dilemi kot ti :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lolsi11: Gnome 3.2?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5186/new/posts/
<lynxlynxlynx> alyosha: interpoliraj po svojem priimku
<zdobersek> alyosha: http://www.fri.uni-lj.si/si/izobrazevanje/urnik/dodiplomski-studij/
<Pepelka> Urnik prve in druge stopnje - FRI
<zdobersek> kle mas razporeditev
<Sky[x]> a so kej rekl kere vaje so ta tedn avditorne al laboratorijske ?
<nafisa> komu spet leno rit podpiraš, zdobersek ???
<zdobersek> alyoshi
<nafisa> Sky[x], Å¡el bi na prve ure pa bi zvedu
<zdobersek> rajs ne povem, kok me hrbet boli
<nafisa> zaračunaj
<nafisa> bojo manj leni
<zdobersek> Sky[x]: vsaj men se lab. vaje zacnejo naslednji teden
<Sky[x]> ti pa si 1. letnik uni ?
<zdobersek> išrm
<Sky[x]> aja
<zdobersek> http://slo-tech.com/forum/t487498#crta
<Pepelka> Vozni&#353;ki izpit @ Slo-Tech
<zdobersek> se bo OP ze naucu ...
<zdobersek> net mi cez dolocen cas odnese ... not good.
<Sky[x]> ce bo kdo markota srecovmu recte nej me klikne :D
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Grega> ok!
<nafisa> Grega, :*
<Grega> o_O
<nafisa> kaj čudno gledaš?
<nafisa> saj nimam več herpesa
<CrazyLemon> <alyosha> tko da nevem kdaj it:D
<CrazyLemon> samo se ne ve kdo je hujši
<CrazyLemon> ti al marko :D
 * Sky[x] pospravla sobo ...
<alyosha> ma kaj bi rad CrazyLemon ne boš dobu majce
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> kdaj greš ti gor? katere dni?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha vsak dan!
<alyosha> nestoj lagat
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ne lažem
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek DA MAN!
<CrazyLemon> <3
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> o.o
<CrazyLemon> čak
<CrazyLemon> sej si zrihtal Å¡umnike ne ?
<zdobersek> aha.
<zdobersek> in mislim, da je stvar ze na strezniku.
<zdobersek> tko, da sem RES car.
<zdobersek> mi pa zdej wifi na 11.10 vsake tolk diskonekta
<CrazyLemon> kako misliš da je že na strežniku ?
<zdobersek> andrejm je najbrz ze posodobu
<CrazyLemon> a nisi urejal znotraj brskalnika?
<zdobersek> sem, tolk, da sem pogruntal resitev
<zdobersek> pol pa ze poslal v bzr
<CrazyLemon> jah..pol je pa itak na strani gor
<CrazyLemon> če si delal znotraj wp
<zdobersek> uglavnem, ne bi smel bit vec problemov.
<zdobersek> s sumniki
<alyosha> http://www.fri.uni-lj.si/si/izobrazevanje/urnik/dodiplomski-studij/
<alyosha> eh
<Pepelka> Urnik prve in druge stopnje - FRI
<alyosha> falu okno
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon:   http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5190/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> tale je zate
<CrazyLemon> http://www.ubuntu.si/2011/10/cczsd/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija | Uradna spletna stran slovenske skupnosti Linux distribucije Ubuntu | ČĆŽŠĐ
<zdobersek> Ah fu.
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lolsi11: Gnome 3.2?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5186/new/posts/
<zdobersek> Napis se enkrat, da grem v bazo precekirat
<zdobersek> pa hit, k mi ce net ven past.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek done
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: tešting  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5191/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> vem kaj ga je prej jebalo
<CrazyLemon> Đ!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> no, Đjaj
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lolsi11: Gnome 3.2?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5186/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek done
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: ĐEKSOn  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5192/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> hmmmm?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lolsi11: Gnome 3.2?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5186/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] zdobersek: Test  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5193/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> <Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: ĐEKSOn  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5192/new/posts/
<Pepelka> Sporočilo foruma - Ubuntu.si forum
<CrazyLemon> dela
<zdobersek> dela.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: zgleda si mel se kej v predpomnilniku
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lolsi11: Gnome 3.2?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5186/new/posts/
<zdobersek> da vidimo, ce v unityu wlan zdrzi kej dlje
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-7PeL7_xWc&feature=related
<Pepelka> Probably one of Jimmy Carr&#39;s funniest moments      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> a ni trenutna velikost pisave na forumu
<CrazyLemon> en mal velika ?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: nope.
<CrazyLemon> men se pa zdi kr prevelika
<CrazyLemon> 1.0em je čist kul
<CrazyLemon> 1.084 pa ni
<zdobersek> 0.084?
<zdobersek> mkay.
<CrazyLemon> em..poglej razliko med 1.0 ter 1.084
<CrazyLemon> pol pa govor mkay :)
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem...zdej so naslovi forumov večji kot zgornji meni :)
<CrazyLemon> fontwise
<zdobersek> mja, mene ne moti
<CrazyLemon> seveda te ne moti..ker te skrbi da ti to moraš fixat :D
<zdobersek> nisem lih dizajner po dusi
<zdobersek> zato me ne moti
<marko_> a je šentvid daleč če imaš faks na tržaški?
<marko_> glede stanovanj... kaj se mi splača čekirat? Center, šiško, vič?
<marko_> Å¡e ma kdo kako idejo
<Sky[x]> vic al pa siska
<Sky[x]> siska ti skos 1ka voz do faksa
<Sky[x]> ce bos mogu vmes prestopat ne bo fjan glih :)
<CrazyLemon> marko_ a ti še nimaš flata?
<marko_> mam, ampak začasno
<marko_> ne sprašuj
<marko_> zdaj sem na bežigradu
<CrazyLemon> ah..slepi potnik torej
<marko_> Sky[x], zdaj moram prestopat pa mi ni tak hudo
<marko_> vse kar hočem je da ni predaleč
<marko_> tak, da sem nekje v 30 minutah na faksu s trolo recimo
<marko_> torej kje se mi pol splača gledat stanovanja
<marko_> fajn bi blo met nekih 5 lokacij
<marko_> vič, center, šiška pa še kaki 2
<marko_> ideje? jaz ne poznam LJ :D
<marko_> šentvid je kul, al predaleč? kaj vi mislite?
<Sky[x]> sentvid je cist na zacetku
<Sky[x]> tam raj mal premisl, je pa velik cnej :
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a lahk ena manjša usluga ? :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: reci
<CrazyLemon> NUbuntu.css
<CrazyLemon> find & replace    1.084 & 1.0
<CrazyLemon> ter komitaš
 * CrazyLemon nima bzr-ja naštimanga
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: sudo apt-get install bzr
<zdobersek> ;)
<zdobersek> ja, bom naredu.
<CrazyLemon> hvala
<CrazyLemon> js sm že spremenu velikost v forumu
<CrazyLemon> sam andrejm hoče commit :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: imas.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tnx
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: np
<Sky[x]> http://194.249.196.220/robots.txt
<Sky[x]> smeh :D
<Sky[x]> veno pilon ajdovscina :D
<CrazyLemon> http://youtu.be/w77rLrMtqyM
<Pepelka> What makes Ubuntu 11.10 so great?      - YouTube
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: HP bo za svojo javno oblačno storitev izbral Ubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5194/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> un multitask je identicen macu :D
<Sky[x]> osx
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> Slo-Prevajalci: [AndrejM] vprašaj zdoberseka, če se post counter prišteje za novico objavljeno preko wp-ja
<CrazyLemon> nevermind..koda pravi da se prišteje :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne razumem
<zdobersek> tusiru sem se, zal.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek mislu je če se updejta counter
<CrazyLemon> z vsakim postom
<zdobersek> na punbb?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ja
<CrazyLemon> odgovor je ja
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne, ne updejta
<zdobersek> sem te enkrat celo sprasval, ce je to ultra pomembno, pa si reku da ne.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nice one :>
<zdobersek> se spomnes, a?
<CrazyLemon> :p
<zdobersek> lepo, slovenski spam
<zdobersek> grem odpisat!
<zdobersek> Urejeno.
<zdobersek> Ga. Natalija Pinokio mi je poslala link do iger, in to iz  firefox.si
<zdobersek> maila
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<CrazyLemon> si prečekiral header? :)
<Sky[x]> hehe
<lynxlynxlynx> pinokio, a ni to dovolj :)
<CrazyLemon> ni..kaj če je franc pinokio fejkal svojo ženo?
<CrazyLemon> mogoče sumi da je žan njen lover
<Sky[x]> :D
<Grega> obvlada kdo javascript?
<CrazyLemon> miha buhdej
<miha> yo crazy
<CrazyLemon> miha neki pepelka je cudna zadnje case :)
<CrazyLemon> po moje ma gripo :/
<miha> :) ma vmware ma probleme... zdjle rebootal, upam, da bo prislo nazaj
<CrazyLemon> miha in kaj ti..nč te več ni..a nas tok nemaraš al žena ne pusti
<marko_> meni je miha car
<marko_> njega boli kuirac
<marko_> poveš mu nekaj, kar se treba zrihtat
<marko_> on pove še nekaj drugega kaj je v pizdi in odjebe vse na pozitiven način
<marko_> rad ga imam
<miha> CrazyLemon: ni žene... ma kul ste... se mi zdel da same neumnosti pisem.. pa se druge stvari se igral
<miha> marko_: hvala :*
<marko_> Å¡koda da je na feriju
<marko_> ker tam so klovni
<CrazyLemon> miha sj vem..smrt stevea te je čist šokirala pa žaluješ
<miha> CrazyLemon: ja
<miha> marko_: jst sm se vecji klovn kot vecina ferijevcev
<miha> torej
<marko_> ej
<marko_> ubuntu 11.10 je zakon
<marko_> samo
<miha> CrazyLemon: drugač pa v petek tablico dobu :D
<zdobersek> lol
<marko_> 3.0.0-11-generic
<marko_> ta kernel mam zdaj
<marko_> on drug
<zdobersek> network manager v pizdi
<marko_> 3.0.0-12
<marko_> mi sploh noče prit
<marko_> do login screena
<CrazyLemon> miha bastard
<marko_> ma je Å¡e par buggov
<CrazyLemon> kero ?
<marko_> ampak je usable
<marko_> grem zdaj gledat the wire
<marko_> najboljša serija na svetu
<marko_> <3
<CrazyLemon> miha upam da nisi dobu transformerja
<CrazyLemon> ker pol boš dobu kick
<CrazyLemon> :D
<miha> CrazyLemon: www.archos.com/products/gen9/archos_80g9/index.html?country=gb&lang=en
<miha> CrazyLemon: http://www.archos.com/products/gen9/archos_80g9/index.html?country=gb&lang=en
<CrazyLemon> miha Å¡koda k je sam 8" :)
<CrazyLemon> 10 = perfection
<miha> CrazyLemon: morda.. sam tud ta je super.. cena pa itak odtehta marsikaj :D
<marko_> ej
<marko_> lol
<marko_> http://www.fri.uni-lj.si/si/izobrazevanje/urnik/razdelitev_v_skupine/
<marko_> kak to funkcionira?
<marko_> wtf
<marko_> od do pol pa majo neke
<marko_> Å M do T
<marko_> pa RES do Å I
<marko_> kje sem jaz
<marko_> Å tih
<marko_> wtf
<Grumpek> cak a jaz tole prav vidim ? miha na tej tablici laufa macosx ?
<miha> Grumpek: android 3.2 ?
<marko_> dej moj problem je večji
<marko_> :<
<Grumpek> aja narobe gledu
<Grumpek> ok :)
<Grumpek> marko_: a ti hodis na fri ?
<miha> z win7 misliva, da mava prva to v slo :D
<marko_> Grumpek, da
<Grumpek> pol bos pa ze pogruntal kak ena spletna stran dela ane :)
<miha> Grumpek: bruc je
<Grumpek> so ? :)
<marko_> nimam problema s tem kako dela spletna stran
<marko_> ampak nisem jim jaz kriv če imajo prizadeto logiko
<miha> marko_: fri...
<marko_> saj drugače sem pogruntal
<marko_> 11. skupina sem, i guess
<marko_> fak
<marko_> če bi bil prva al druga pol v petek sploh nebi trebal na faks it
<CrazyLemon> miha poglej na slo-android..ziher nista prva :D
<CrazyLemon> miha kok je pa cena ?
<zdobersek> yeah, prva grupa ...
<marko_> zdobersek, a ti si prvi letnik?
<CrazyLemon> marko_ zamenjaj skupino :)
<zdobersek> marko_: ya
<marko_> CrazyLemon, sem že razmišljal o tem, bom probal, da
<marko_> nič, grem jaz
<marko_> ajde
<miha> CrazyLemon: s poštnino in vsem, mal čez 250 €
<CrazyLemon> miha hm..ni tok :) ..ni pa niti poceni za 8" :D
<CrazyLemon> miha a je 3.2 sexy?? really sexy? :D
<Seniorita> miha (unaffiliated/miha) je zahteval sledečo operacijo:
<miha> CrazyLemon: supr je.. edin market so nekaj ******  zdj razčiščujejo z googlom http://www.arctablet.com/blog/archos-tablet/fixing-android-market-purchased-canceled-issue-on-archos-g9/
<Pepelka> Fixing Android Market &#8220;Purchase canceled&#8221; issue on Archos G9
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: je sexi
<miha> vse ostalo Å¡tima
<miha> samba, upnp dela... divx delajo.. flash dela...
<miha> skype kamera dela
<miha> gps dela
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek hvala ! :$
<miha> pač kul.. sam market čakam kaj bo
<miha> no pa adb mi Å¡e ni ratal nastavt
<miha> :)
<CrazyLemon> miha you lucky bastard
<zdobersek> http://slo-tech.com/forum/t487418
<Pepelka> obo&#382;ujem debelu&#353;ke @ Slo-Tech
<CrazyLemon> sam js bi vseen rajš transformerja :P
<miha> CrazyLemon: link?
<Grumpek> miha kako pa dela :)
<Grumpek> dela kot dela ali dela kot ipad :)
<miha> Grumpek: lepo se odziva, pač 2x 1ghz ...
<miha> sicer pa pač, android kot android?
<Grumpek> aha ok
<Grumpek> se pravi dela tk za silo
<CrazyLemon> miha..ne veš ker je transformer?
<miha> Grumpek: ne vem kak dela ipad. men je android všeč, no..
<Grumpek> sej ni slab
<Grumpek> ga mam tut sam
<Grumpek> pa ni to to
<Grumpek> prevec ostrih robov
<Grumpek> nucal bi en orenk flex, da bi ga spilu na ipad delovanej
<miha> Grumpek: men je vseen, ne maram appla :)
<CrazyLemon> miha s kje sta ga pa naročila?
<CrazyLemon> ebay?
<Grumpek> men je tut vseen... nimam predsodkov do appla :)
<miha> archos trgovina na http://www.izanglije.com/
<Pepelka> IzAnglije - Kupujte v angleških spletnih trgovinah. Mi vam kupljeno pripeljemo na dom.
<CrazyLemon> iz anglije
<CrazyLemon> lol
<miha> kaj :)
<miha> lepo so prpelal
<CrazyLemon> a to lahk naročiš tudi iz amerike in daš njihov naslov ?
<CrazyLemon> al sam iz anglije :)
<miha> ja, če vozijo v anglijo, lahko
<miha> pač archos ne pošilja v slo, ker ma ena leva firma eksluzivne pravice za slo
<miha> krneki
<miha> vmes sva bla že čist depresivna
<CrazyLemon> bi mu pa reku "posluš šefe..dej kup transformerja pa bo mir"
<CrazyLemon> :D
<miha> eh :)
<miha> v glavnem, cel vikend se igral :D
<Grumpek> tega transformerja moram dobit v roke 1x, da vidim kak se obnasa :)
<CrazyLemon> Grumpek pojma nimam kak se obnaša
<CrazyLemon> sam mel bi ga
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grumpek> lol
<Grumpek> cak ti prinesem neki fancy
<Grumpek> zgleda zelo ql, dela pa ne tolk ql
<Grumpek> kurc ne najdem fotoaparata :D
<Grumpek> drugace pa ma gor windows mobile 6.1 :)
<CrazyLemon> no..sej ni treba portretov pošiljat
<Grumpek> go figure
<CrazyLemon> a je 6.1 Å¡e v uporabi?
<Grumpek> ja
<Grumpek> se 5.0 je
<CrazyLemon> a ni to tko k win2000? :)
<Grumpek> recimo na bancnih avtomatih :)
<Grumpek> je se WM5
<Grumpek> ja staro je tolk :D
<Kami_> lp
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ lih tebe rabim! :>
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: :D
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ uglavnem..če ti se da mal počistit tiste vaše skripte pa to k so na strani :)
<CrazyLemon> ker vem da si ti rihtal staro stran
<CrazyLemon> boš ti najbolš vedu kaj ne rabiš več ):
<Kami_> am, kaj isti ftp acc se uporablja?
<CrazyLemon> al pa če vse rukneš v "arhiv" :)
<Kami_> sem mislo da je kdo naredo novega
<Kami_> pa tam oreselil zadeve :D
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ isti..če se ne motim :)
<Kami_> drugace pa sem mislim predlagat
<Kami_> da se kak git / mercurial repo naredi
<Kami_> pa se tam hosta trenutna koda strani
<CrazyLemon> mamo že bzr repo :)
<Kami_> seveda brez konfiguracijskih datotek
<Kami_> a pol kul
<Kami_> kinda
<Kami_> kr je bazaar ni kul
<Kami_> :D
<CrazyLemon> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-si-www
<Pepelka> Code : “ubuntu.si New Web Page” team
<Kami_> kr ja kul je da je source koda
<CrazyLemon> its aight..za nas :D
<Kami_> neki shanjena
<Kami_> kr urejanje na severru direkt ja najvecjo sranje
<Kami_> hm
<Kami_> ko vpisem username
<Kami_> pa password
<Kami_> v lp
<Kami_> pa kliknem ogin
<Kami_> me vprasa ce se res zelim loginat :D
<CrazyLemon> res je :D
<Kami_> sem subscribal
<Kami_> !
<Kami_> joj bazaar ze kako leto nisem usal
<Kami_> :D
<CrazyLemon> piece of kejk!
<Kami_> :D
<CrazyLemon> če sm se js lahk nauču kak se commita...pol je res simple
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Kami_> :D
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ sam vseen.. ftp -> clean up :D
<CrazyLemon> kot rečeno..ni treba brisat..sam dej v arhiv nek
<CrazyLemon> ker je zdej zmešnjava
<Kami_> joj ja
<Kami_> sem mislo da stre prej cleanli
<Kami_> saj drugace
<Kami_> ce je zadnja source koda v bzr
<Kami_> ce se nena direkt ureja
<Kami_> ne bi smelo bit problema clean deployat
<CrazyLemon> emmm
<CrazyLemon> ni ravno tako :D
<Kami_> kaj pa?
<Kami_> :d
<CrazyLemon> mislim..je zadnja source koda v bzr
<CrazyLemon> sam..vseen je lahk kdo kaj direkt spreminjal
<CrazyLemon> pa pozabu commitat
<Kami_> upam da ne
<CrazyLemon> (npr <-) :P
<Kami_> avoid that :D
<miha> !g test
<Pepelka> Test.com Web Based Testing and Certification Software v2.0 http://test.com/
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ za 12.04 pa načrtujemo
<CrazyLemon> da boš ti nek cloud zrihtal
<CrazyLemon> da bo tudi ubuntu.si v cloudu
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<Kami_> oh, vodic so staticne datoteke? :(
<Kami_> mislim mores rocno urejat ce hoces kaj spremenit?
<CrazyLemon> Kami_  ja in ne
<CrazyLemon> generirajo se
<CrazyLemon> prek nekih xsl datotek
<CrazyLemon> pa launchpad prevodov
<CrazyLemon> etc
<CrazyLemon> tko da..css popravki so verjetno statični
<CrazyLemon> oziroma menu je definitivno statičen
<Kami_> oh lord :D
<CrazyLemon> yup :)
<CrazyLemon> komplikacije
<CrazyLemon> ampak imamo pa uradno ubuntu dokumentacijo na strani
<CrazyLemon> ni jih dost takih :>
<Sky[x]> poznavanje avtomobilov
<Sky[x]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCx6cyT7mfs&feature=player_embedded#!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCx6cyT7mfs&feature=player_embedded#!
<Pepelka> poznavanje avtomobilov      - YouTube
<Kami_> kaj zelimo stare novice prenest?
<Sky[x]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCx6cyT7mfs&feature=player_embedded#!
<Pepelka> poznavanje avtomobilov      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ em..stare novice so na forumu..naj tam tudi ostane
<CrazyLemon> dost je bilo komplikacij za tale vikend
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Kami_> ki ma wordpress language files
<CrazyLemon> emmmm ne bodo ti pomagale
<CrazyLemon> ker so nizi prazni
<CrazyLemon> torej..kot da ni wordpress preveden :)
<Kami_> hm, v cem pa je finta pol? keri language se trenutno uporablja?
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ sej ti pravim..zgleda je prevod hardcodean not..al v kaki binarni datoteki al neki
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem..js ga nism najdu
<CrazyLemon> oziroma..ni tam kjer bi mogu bit
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Kami_> zzomg :D
<CrazyLemon> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-si-www/+junk/razvoj/files/head:/www/wordpress/wp-content/languages/
<Pepelka> ~ubuntu-si-www/+junk/razvoj : files for revision 104
<CrazyLemon> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-si-www/+junk/razvoj/view/head:/www/wordpress/wp-content/languages/sl_SI.po
<CrazyLemon> empty :)
<Kami_> ./wp-content/themes/twentyeleven/languages/sl_SI.mo
<Kami_> aha
<Pepelka> ~ubuntu-si-www/+junk/razvoj : contents of www/wordpress/wp-content/languages/sl_SI.po at revision 104
<Kami_> oh, ene zadeve so direkt v php filih
<CrazyLemon> useless je te spreminjat
<CrazyLemon> ob updejtu jih ne bo več
<Kami_> mja sranje je kr vecino core zadev ni v slo
<Kami_> to bi blo fajn porihtat
<Kami_> mislim ce se vse ostalo prevedlo je zalostno da stran ni :(
<CrazyLemon> jah..tole je bilo direkt z wordpressa
<Kami_> bom jutri pogledal kak je z prevodi
<Kami_> domnevam ce ni slo stringa pac na english default fallbacka
<Kami_> wow
<Kami_> to je retarded
<Kami_> poleh shipajo compilan .mo z prevodi
<Kami_> a .po je prazen
<Kami_> gj
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<Kami_> msgunfmt sl_SI.mo -o 1.po
<Kami_> naj mi da nekdo write dostop bom committal .po z vsemi stringi
<CrazyLemon> za to se moraš pogovorit z zdobersek-om
<zdobersek> dostop do kam?
<Kami_> bzr repo
<zdobersek> Kami_: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-si-www tule joini
<Pepelka> ubuntu.si New Web Page in Launchpad
<Kami_> hm, ne vidim gumba join
<Kami_> launchpad je se vedno tak confusing
<zdobersek> aja, oprosti
<zdobersek> uporabnisko ime na launchpadu rabim
<Kami_> tomaz-muraus
<zdobersek> evo, si not.
<zdobersek> in imas dostop do bazaarja
<Kami_> ty
<Kami_> uh, samo morem prvo lokalno postavit okolje da bom lahko testiral
<Kami_> not today :(
<CrazyLemon> Hello Dražen Matešić,
<CrazyLemon> TomaĹž Muraus (tomaz-muraus) has been added
<CrazyLemon> očitno nismo edini k majo težave s šumniki
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> (smo mel)
<Kami_> lol :D
<CrazyLemon> err
<CrazyLemon> just stupid thunderbird
<zdobersek> Dear Canonical, utf8_encode.
<CrazyLemon> zdej odprem mail
<CrazyLemon> pa lepo pokaže
<zdobersek> Dear Mozilla, utf8_encode.
<CrazyLemon> :rolleyes:
<zdobersek> go go 11.10
<zdobersek> baterijo porabi 30% hitreh
<zdobersek> hitrej*
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek to je improvement!
<CrazyLemon> miha si vidu novo stran?? NIČ NISI POHVALU!!
<Grega> je pac bolj zadrzan, saj misli pa dobro
<CrazyLemon> če misli dobro
<CrazyLemon> naj se dobro tudi pove
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> ce mu je nerodno, no!
<CrazyLemon> tukaj smo pa vsi domači no
<CrazyLemon> ..no razn nafise :/
<Grega> vseeno jo mamo radi, bosanko
<CrazyLemon> Grega a jo?
<CrazyLemon> btw..če bi radi šli na simobil
<CrazyLemon> majo akcijo
<CrazyLemon> 50% naročnine
<CrazyLemon> ZA VEDNO!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Grega> in ce si ze na simobilu?
<miha> CrazyLemon: men je prejšnja stran bla lepša.. :D
<miha> sicer pa tud ta vredu
<CrazyLemon> lol
<miha> :)
<Grega> to je najboljse, ko se z necim jebes kot nor.. pol pa en prbije, da je blo prej boljse
<Grega> :>
<miha> Grega: :D
<miha> mhm
<Grega> ne se smejat, CL razmislja, da bi te pretepel
<miha> CrazyLemon: ma super ste naredil... ampak pac, ocitno mamo razlicn okus
<CrazyLemon> miha zdej si me razočaral
<miha> CrazyLemon: oprosti..
<CrazyLemon> bolš bi blo da bi bil zadržan
<miha> a ni boljs, ce sm tih :D
<CrazyLemon> tko kot je Grega  reku
<miha> ja
<miha> sj
<CrazyLemon> :(
<CrazyLemon> you broke my heart </3
<miha> bom v prihodnje zadržan, obljubim
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> sj kul miha ..ti kr povej kaj misliš
<CrazyLemon> sj js tud povem kaj o tvojih appih mislim
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Kami_> kaj ma launchpad kaki lightweight ticket tracker
<Kami_> da par zadev odprem da pogledam ko bom mel cas drugace bom pozabo :D
<CrazyLemon> ne bi vedu :)
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ zato pa obstajajo reminderji :D
<Kami_> joj
<Kami_> oni counter image je iframe
<Kami_> don't do that
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> ker je edini up to date
<CrazyLemon> drugi so vsi statični
<CrazyLemon> i ne..countajo down
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> in*
<miha> CrazyLemon: sj jst sm vesel, da ti poves, kaj o mojih appih mislis.. tak da, se priporocam tud v prihodnje.. :D
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: ja, samo don't use iframe, kr je securiy risk, sploh kr je thiry party site
<Kami_> lahko majo dostop do sesion cookijev, itd
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ sm se zavedal security riska
<CrazyLemon> ampak sm se odloču da ignoriram :D
<Kami_> mogli bi tud same origin policty header poslat
<Kami_> not good :P
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ če najdeš ker drug countdown..bom zelo vesel!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Kami_> view-source:http://service.da1234.bplaced.de/banner.html mas source :>
<Pepelka> Ubuntu 11.10 Countdown Banner
<Kami_> to je naceloma se sprejemljivo ceprav bi raje z phpjem sestavo url ampak ok
<Kami_> am, kaj ta meni se preko admin panela ureja?
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ ja
<CrazyLemon> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/countdown
<Pepelka> The Ubuntu Countdown | Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> tole je official
<CrazyLemon> in je static
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ em
<CrazyLemon> ti naredim userja ?
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: lahko
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ na mail boš dobu
<CrazyLemon> nič.. grem js spat
<Kami_> k
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ ne pokvarit strani..ker smo se preveč matrali :P
<Kami_> iframe treba porihtat edino :D
<CrazyLemon> ni ga več :)
<Kami_> am saj slika je lahko.. :D
<CrazyLemon> kera slika ?
<Kami_> bom uredil
<CrazyLemon> ok
<CrazyLemon> pod gradniki maš to :)
<CrazyLemon> gud najt
<Kami_> night
<Kami_> hm nisem dobo maila
<Kami_> aja nvm
<Grega> a je komu za razmisljat? :)
<Kami_> uh, bzr je gay :D
<Kami_> pushal sem pa se se ne vidi
<Kami_> kaj je se vedno tak kot leto nazaj
<Kami_> da traja like par minut da se vidi na strani
<Grega> dajte no, pobi, da vidim kdo je najbolj moder
<Grega> 10. v mesecu se mora onemogocit gumb (pogoj mora vrnit False) za vsa narocila oddana po 1. trenutnega meseca
<Grega> trenutni mesec = now.month, danasnji dan = now.day
<Kami_> hm, za tote countdown slike ni nobene licence
<Kami_> lahko kr cc assumam :>
<nafisa> 3-13 nikakor ne gre :((
<Grega> (x >= now.month) or (x >= (now.month-1) and now.day <= 10)
<Grega> mogoce bi lahko blo..
<Grega> dobro smo!
<nafisa> ne vem
<Grega> si ok?
<Grega> lol, http://www.seps.si/index.php?page=news&item=12&id=10981
<Pepelka> Srednja ekonomsko-poslovna Å¡ola Koper-Obvestila in novice
<Grega> tega ne bo vec.. nikoli.. :>
<marko_> ej
<marko_> a na predavanja za matematiko si naj zvezek vzamem sabo?
<Grega> lol
<Grega> ti si en tic, ti..
<Grega> :)
<marko_> no res mislim :>
<Grega> ja, le vzami si ga..
<marko_> fak
<marko_> nimam nobenega zvezka
<marko_> :(
<marko_> eh
<marko_> lame
<marko_> sama razočaranja
<marko_> pa v predavalnici sem našel samo en faking štekar
<marko_> za elektriko
<marko_> koji kurac pička materna
<marko_> to bi moralo biti pri vsakem stolu
<marko_> zakaj ne delamo matematiko na računalnikih
<marko_> naj grem na predavanja brez zvezka, Grega?
<Grega> a me trollas ti? :)
<Grega> nisi vec v srednji soli, noben ti ne bo nic rekel :) matematika je tezka, prof. bo verjetno pisal kot nor.. ce ne bos sledil ne bos naredil
<Grega> tudi ce si uber pameten, bos brez zapiskov/zvezka naredil zelo tezko
<Grega> to je to
<marko_> fak
<marko_> najbolj me jebe to Grega da ne vem če sem v 11. skupini
<marko_> http://www.fri.uni-lj.si/si/izobrazevanje/urnik/razdelitev_v_skupine/
<Pepelka> Razdelitev v skupine - FRI
<marko_> a ti se razumeš na od pa do? Zakaj je nekje od N do PLA pa pol naslednja skupina PLE do REM
<marko_> ker pol jaz ne vem če sem v deseti al enajsti
#ubuntu-si 2012-10-01
<uni4dfx> jutro
<dz0ny> dan
<zdobersek> sasa84: ?!
<sasa84> Å¡it Å¡it Å¡iiiiiit
<sasa84> jutro zdobersek
<sasa84> <3
<sasa84> :*
<zdobersek> :>
<sasa84> a dvignem majčko??
<sasa84> ok, ni za akcijo :))))
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ^
<sasa84> lol
<johnnyyy> :p
<sasa84> jou
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, <3
<CrazyLemon> kwa je baba
<CrazyLemon> kaj bi rada
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ne ti men...
 * sasa84 valjar pokazala
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a že dns napišem novico, da boš mel "love hour" s terminalom v četrtk?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lol a da bom? .d
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> mhm!
<sasa84> oblubu si!
<CrazyLemon> do četrtka bom js še 4x pozabu na to :)
<sasa84> bom dala novico... fb in g+...pa še v četrtk 1x opozorila :P
<sasa84> sicr pa.. jst ne bom več mogla bit na hangoutih ob četrtkih :S
<sasa84> zdej še bom...pol pa ne več
<dz0ny> kdo tukaj?
<dz0ny> pa ima čas?
<holodeck> .
<kubanc> banda...
<kubanc> ahoj :D
<kubanc> ma new baby http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1254090/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Pastebin
<holodeck> ravnokar gledam za tale openshot video editor
<holodeck> ko ma blender tekst efekte noter
<holodeck> drugac pa prihaja pro editor Lightworks na linux
<holodeck> cool
<dz0ny> kubanc: asrock really?
<kubanc> dz0ny, ja, zakaj?
<dz0ny> niso to cheap, neoptimizirane od asusa
<kubanc> ti, nebi vedel...
<dz0ny> enkrat sem imel eno in je bila nestabilan kot shit; zamenja z gigabyte (isti bridge) ni bilo problemov
 * CrazyLemon nimam pripomb glede svoje asrock matične
<dz0ny> saj na začetku tudi jaz nisem imle samo po enem letu, je bilo bolj klavrno
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa kubanc 500gb ..really? :)
<dz0ny> sej ma ssd :)
<CrazyLemon> ja..120gb :)
<CrazyLemon> ampak po 1tb danes se sploh ne gleda! :)
<dz0ny> pa napajalnik je malce švoh 550W za nvidio ki ekstra žre
<CrazyLemon> pod*
<CrazyLemon> aja..moja asrock-ica je dopolnila 12 mesecev prejšni mesec..še dela!
 * CrazyLemon potrka na les
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, sej mam se 500GB disk
<zdobersek> OHJOJ
<kubanc> samo tok placa res ne rabm
<zdobersek> a je dobla tortice?
<kubanc> to je zame ogromno..
<ziga555> lool
<ziga555> res?
<dz0ny> ko smo že pri hardware, rabim eno grafično ki bo ok na linux ne predraga do 60€
<CrazyLemon> kubanc to ti misliš!! čak da začneš tist 2160p porn downloadat!
<dz0ny> pri radi selimo vse na linux :)
<CrazyLemon> pol bo šele hudič!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<ziga555> gtx 680 :D
<dz0ny> radiu*
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: mogoče pa ne rabi porničev tako kot ti :))
<ziga555> lool
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny vsi potrebujejo/mo porniče!
<CrazyLemon> its a fact!
<CrazyLemon> sm gledu na mtvju!!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<ziga555> dz0ny: http://www.agt.si/racunalniska-oprema/graficnekartice/gainward-geforce-gtx-680.html
<Pepelka> Gainward GeForce GTX 680 :: Grafične kartice :: AGT Računalniki d.o.o.
<ziga555> S tem boš lahko gledal full HD porniče ;)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ni bila tortica..je pa bil svečan piškot :$
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: Liar, tam govorijo samo o erotiki. Sej ti punca/žena lahko pričara iste učinke/dražljaje kot v porniču, če pozabiš na čustveno inteligenco
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a obstaja "profesionalen" radio client da selite vse na linux?
<ziga555> dz0ny, tole pa realno: http://www.agt.si/racunalniska-oprema/graficnekartice/gigabyte-radeon-6450-oc-edition.html
<Pepelka> Gigabyte Radeon HD 6450 "OC Edition" :: Grafične kartice :: AGT Računalniki d.o.o.
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ga pišem, po zahtevah/željah djev, nosilcev avtorskih pravic itd
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ah so
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: drugače pa rivendell
<CrazyLemon> ach*
<dz0ny> celotna rešitev ne obstaja
<dz0ny> obstajajo pa sklopi
<dz0ny> ziga555: testiral?
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, a tud porn movies z tako resolucijo obstajajo?
<ziga555> Jaz ne, ampak kolegi pravijo da je za svoj denar ql grafična. Pa vidim da je tudi podprta na linux-u
<CrazyLemon> kubanc ne bi vedu..bodo pa zihr obstajal!
<kubanc> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2160p
<Pepelka> 2160p - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<CrazyLemon> !g 2160p porn
<Pepelka> SuckX - 2160p Porn Videos http://www.suckx.net/2160p.html
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> :D
<holodeck> v cem je najvec programov za linux narejenih?
<holodeck> gtk, qt, ... ?
<dz0ny> uf bolje je vprašanje "ok narejenih", qt bi rekel
<holodeck> drugac pa prihaja na linux tud unity 3d pogon
<holodeck> free verzija omogoca kr dost stvari
<dz0ny> mah, glavno da source in valve prideta :)
<dz0ny> kmalu bo open beta :):
<holodeck> aha
<lynxlynxlynx> unity je tud fajn novica
<lynxlynxlynx> sicer ni lih za hekat, ampak bo pa vsaj project eternity delal :)
<holodeck> men je od vseh pogonov s katerimi sm se ukvarjal unity najbolj ucinkovit, fleksibilen
<ziga555> holedeck, na KDE si pozabil :D
<holodeck> ne mislim unity UI ampak unity 3d engine kar sta dve razlicni stvari
<ziga555> aja,..
<lynxlynxlynx> nepovezano
<dz0ny> holodeck: kakšen demo, screencap za pokazat?
<lynxlynxlynx> z generalnimi pogoni imam samo nekaj mimobežnih izkušenj s crystal space, ampak to je vse floss
<holodeck> dz0ny:  kasneje lahka pokazem screenshot
<lynxlynxlynx> unity 3d je pa proprietary
<holodeck> obstaja free verzija
<holodeck> (katera pac nima lightmapperja in optimalnih optimizacij)
<lynxlynxlynx> free as in beer
<dz0ny> v unity sem tudi jaz delal kake 4 leta nazaj, in takrat je bil pain in the ass izvozit collada fajle iz kjerkoli (rabil si nek plugin ki ni ravno deloval)
<dz0ny> holodeck: uporabljaš blender?
<holodeck> ja
<holodeck> ja samo za staticno geometrijo
<lynxlynxlynx> to ste vidli, da je četrti open movie zunaj?
<CrazyLemon> nothing beats big buck bunny
<lynxlynxlynx> sintel :P
<dz0ny> holodeck: tole is videl https://github.com/GarageGames/Torque3D
<Pepelka> GarageGames/Torque3D · GitHub
<holodeck> nazadnje ko sm probal Torque3d, se mi je crashal
<dz0ny> :)
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> dz0ny, kje pa si :D
<miha> tu mam eno usb mrežno level one http://www.wikidevi.com/wiki/LevelOne_WUA-0614_rev_2 pa probam kompajlat ta realtek driver na linuxu
<Pepelka> LevelOne WUA-0614 rev 2 - WikiDevi
<miha> pa je nek error
<miha> lsusb pravi Bus 001 Device 007: ID 148f:5370 Ralink Technology, Corp.
<miha> torej menda je pravi driver
<miha> http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PFid=48&Level=5&Conn=4&ProdID=228&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true#2282
<Pepelka> Realtek
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1588-1: Software Properties vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1588-1/
<miha> je pa drugačn error na 2.6 kot na 3.2 kernelu
<miha> na nobenem pa se ne skompajla :)
<miha> kaj je neki ndiswrapper tud? :D
<Sky[x]> lp
<miha> lp
<Sky[x]> a kdo ve kaj mors nardit da ne plasujes RTV prispevka ?
<Sky[x]> ker zdj ga placujemo, sam bomo televizjo cist skenslal :)
<Sky[x]> k bomo sam se net mel ..
<ziga555> Mislim da nebo Å¡lo :P
<Sky[x]> sej pomoje tud ne .. :(
<sasa84> Sky[x], še zmer pride pol v poštev...radio, avtoradio ipd :P
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> ok
<Sky[x]> pol bomo telemach skenslal iz 45eur na 27eur optika :D
<sasa84> mami ne bo več tvja gledala? :D
<Sky[x]> sam studentje smo :)
<sasa84> aaaa
<miha> sj prek neta tud lahk rtvslo gledaš/poslušaš
<miha> kaj boš zdj ti goljufal ccc
<Sky[x]> sam vprasam ane :D
<johnnyyy> ojla
<sasa84> juhu johnnyyy
<johnnyyy> a ima kdo kakšno idejo... in sicer ko se konetkam sem, se mi vedno javi chain...
<johnnyyy> in mi gre to na živce
<johnnyyy> kako v empathyu to ignorirat
<johnnyyy> ?
<CrazyLemon> johnnyyy ne gre tega v empathy ignorirat..ker chain ti "odklene" gesla v empathyu..kinda
<CrazyLemon> lahk pa na splošno ignoriraš
<CrazyLemon> tako da nastaviš v chainu prazno geslo... kar pa ni ravno najbl pametno če te skrbi varnost :)
<CrazyLemon> miha če sistem prepozna napravo ne pomeni da je pravi driver :)
<CrazyLemon> aja..naprava pa tist driver na strani misliš :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ti je dz0ny kej omenu svoje ideje?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny omenil je samo resistance is futile
<CrazyLemon> nisem ga vzel resno
<CrazyLemon> kaj bo naredu :o
<miha> CrazyLemon: ja najde lsusb, sam ni mrežne v network managerju?
<CrazyLemon> miha kaj pravi dmesg ko modprobe-aš driver?
<CrazyLemon> blah sasa84 ne dzony :D
<sasa84> BRB
<miha> CrazyLemon: kaj modprobam? če ne gre kompajlat
<CrazyLemon> miha kako ne gre je bela cesta? you can do it man!
<miha> ej kr nek random error
<miha> probi ti?
<CrazyLemon> povej katerega
<miha> :2293: error: ‘struct wiphy’ has no member named ‘max_num_pmkids’
<miha> make[2]: *** [/home/miha/Namizje/rtl8712_8188_8191_8192SU_usb_linux_v2.6.6.0.20120405/driver/rtl8712_8188_8191_8192SU_usb_linux_v2.6.6.0.20120405/os_dep/linux/ioctl_cfg80211.o] Error 1
<miha> make[1]: *** [_module_/home/miha/Namizje/rtl8712_8188_8191_8192SU_usb_linux_v2.6.6.0.20120405/driver/rtl8712_8188_8191_8192SU_usb_linux_v2.6.6.0.20120405] Error 2
<miha> make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.32-43-generic'
<miha> to na ubuntu 10.04
<miha> na 12.04 pa nek drug error z enakim rezultatom
<CrazyLemon> jah..12.04 je na 3.2.x tukaj pa naj bi bila podpora samo za 3.0.2 ter 2.6.x
<miha> ja jst mam 2.6 ane?
<miha> pa tud ne gre
<CrazyLemon> katerega realteka imaš..8712?
<miha> http://www.wikidevi.com/wiki/LevelOne_WUA-0614_rev_2
<Pepelka> LevelOne WUA-0614 rev 2 - WikiDevi
<miha> ni moja, ampak jo mam tule dans, če kaj pogruntam :D
 * miha obupal..
<miha> a napačn driver sploh probavam? :)
<CrazyLemon> čak mal..čemu si downloadal rtl87** če pa tukaj na strani piše da je pravi driver  rt2800 ?
<miha> nism gledu te strani, en drug ubuntuforums je to reku
<miha> dobro prašanje
<miha> a to je že not?
 * miha n00b :p
<CrazyLemon> https://wiki.debian.org/rt2800usb
<CrazyLemon> lsmod |grep rt2800
<miha> nič
<CrazyLemon> dmesg | grep rt2800
<miha> nč
<CrazyLemon> pol pa klikni link
<CrazyLemon> in poglej kako se namesti :)
<miha> čuj ka 10.04 je kaj? lucid?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> no.. glede na to da obstaja tudi ubuntu link
<CrazyLemon> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Tenda_W311M#rt2800usb_driver
<Pepelka> WifiDocs/Device/Tenda_W311M - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<uni4dfx> a Å¡e kdo ve na pamet vsa imena ubuntujev? :D
<uni4dfx> od pruga do zadnjega
<CrazyLemon> nope :)
<uni4dfx> ok sm se že bal da sm čudn k ne vem :p
<lynxlynxlynx> po abecedi grejo, mnemonika ftw
<lynxlynxlynx> so pa res nenavadne žvali zraven
<miha> CrazyLemon: zdj je skompajlal to
<miha> a morm inštalirat to, al lahk probam loadat modul iz tistga direktorija? :D
<CrazyLemon> miha modprobe bi mogu bit dovolj
<CrazyLemon> pa čekiraj dmesg
<miha> [43668.281015] usbcore: registered new interface driver rt2870
<miha> kaj pa zdaj? :D
<CrazyLemon> 2870 ?
<CrazyLemon> kaj hudiča :D
<miha> hm :)
<miha> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Tenda_W311M#rt2800usb_driver tule sm gor ralink driver probu
<Pepelka> WifiDocs/Device/Tenda_W311M - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<CrazyLemon> potem mora bit 5370
<CrazyLemon> ne 2870
<miha> ja sm napisu modprobe rt5370sta
<CrazyLemon> ja ampak <miha> [43668.281015] usbcore: registered new interface driver rt2870
<CrazyLemon> to ni logično
<miha> :(
<CrazyLemon> loadaš en modul zazna drugega
<CrazyLemon> makes no freakin sense :D
 * miha ne razume nč
<CrazyLemon> kaj pravi lsmod |grep rt
<miha>  lsmod | grep rt
<miha> rt5370sta             791687  0
<miha> xt_multiport            2794  1
<miha> x_tables               22461  2 xt_multiport,ip_tables
<miha> parport                37160  2 ppdev,lp
<CrazyLemon> ok..taprav modul je
<miha> pa zdaj?
<CrazyLemon> ampak Å¡e vedno ne razumem tist z rt2870
<miha> kje je wlan1? :)
<CrazyLemon> a najde kaj iwconfig ?
<miha> ne
<miha> j
<miha> ja
<miha> ra0       Ralink STA   Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0 Rx invalid nwid:0  invalid crypt:0  invalid misc:0
<CrazyLemon> a network manager zdaj prepozna napravo?
<miha> nč ne vidim
<miha> sj bi moral videt Å¡e eno wlan ane? :D
<CrazyLemon> ne vem..pri meni je bil samo wlanX
<miha> hja, nimam pa tle 12.04 da bi Å¡e novga probu
<miha> ampak hvala za navodila
<miha> bom jutri to
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a si pogledu gostilno?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne Å¡e1
<CrazyLemon> !
 * CrazyLemon išče okna
<sasa84> moj bratranc je not :P
<holodeck> vidim da je nafisa po dolgem casu gor
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a res..keri pa
<CrazyLemon> holodeck zapeci jo
<sasa84> nafisa, gor si???
<lynxlynxlynx> a pozna kdo kak program za delat animacije
<lynxlynxlynx> ne mislim gifov, ampak da je bolj v vektorskem smislu
<lynxlynxlynx> najbližje kar mi pade na pamet so igrarije v powerpointu ipd
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, maš wacom grafično? tm so eni kul app
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, kok zahtevne pa bi ble te igrarije?
<lynxlynxlynx> premikanje, zoom, premikanje kamere/viewporta
<lynxlynxlynx> nimam pojma kako bi sploh poimenoval tak program
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, http://www.synfig.org/cms/
<Pepelka> Synfig Studio :: Home
<CrazyLemon> kaj je narobe z blenderjem?
<sasa84> jp...blender Å¡e
<sasa84> http://www.pencil-animation.org/
<Pepelka> Pencil - a traditional 2D animation software
<lynxlynxlynx> hvala, Å¡e inkscapova stran omenja synfig
<lynxlynxlynx> blender je overkill za tako 2d manipulacijo
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, tole bi tud znal bit zanimiv http://www.ktoon.net/portal/
<Pepelka> KTooN 2D Animation Tool Kit | Free your imagination!
<lynxlynxlynx> ktoon že malo smrdi po trohnobi
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, da boš pol pokazu izdelk ;)
<lynxlynxlynx> če bo šlo
<lynxlynxlynx> do petka je rok >>
<lynxlynxlynx> prvi dan po mesečnem dopustu, pa se vsi pulijo spet za it rešitve ><
<CrazyLemon> prasci...kaj za vraga pa se grejo?!?1
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> packi!
<lynxlynxlynx> ja itak, prehod bi moral bit mehek
<sasa84> dragi moji, pridni bodte ;)
<sasa84> nočka :D
#ubuntu-si 2012-10-02
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1589-1: GNU C Library vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1589-1/
<sasa84_> juhuuu
<sky-mobile_> lp
<sasa84_> skajči ^^
<sky-mobile_> sasi ^^
<uni4dfx> ste zgodni eni
<sasa84> uni4dfx, pa itak... rana ura, zlata ura
<uni4dfx> sej js sm tud že od 6h :)
<sasa84> ooo
<sasa84> ej, maš že fax? :)
<uni4dfx> ne
<uni4dfx> nasledn tedn se začne lol
<sasa84> pr men tud :D
<sasa84> na srečo mam sam 2x na tedn
<uni4dfx> nice
<uni4dfx> a zdej si tud 2. stopnja
<sasa84> noup
<sasa84> 3.
<uni4dfx> pridna
<sasa84> men se že kao šteje tale druga, k smo mel 5 let
<uni4dfx> ah
<sasa84> si grem kofe skuhat... Å¡e kdo? :)
<CrazyLemon> fuj to :)
<LorD_DDooM> Alfa samec CrazyLemon , a to si videl? :> http://www.24ur.com/ekskluziv/erotika/najmanj-seksajo-teologi-najvec-pa-studenti-ekonomije.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Najmanj seksajo teologi, največ pa študenti ekonomije
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM to skopiraj sasa84
<CrazyLemon> ona je teologinja
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.moskisvet.com/clanek/v_formi/kakate-pravilno.html
<Pepelka> Moškisvet.com - ’Kakate’ pravilno?
<CrazyLemon> lol!
<uni4dfx> Največ seksajo računalničarji.
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx a si vidu tist posnetek
<uni4dfx> njet
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ev07SGYzfZw
<Pepelka> Engineering Students See Hot Girls Dance For The First Time - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> oglej si ga :D
<sasa84> To so izsledki raziskave, ki so jo med približno 5000 britanskimi študenti opravil snovalci spletnega portala StudentBeans.com.
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, they are not CATHOLIC! :P
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon če bi pršle Waveya na naš faks bi jst tud tko upil :P
<uni4dfx> one can dream
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, stavm, da ne kakaš pravilno
<sasa84> baje je najbolš v počepu pa v koruzi :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 yuck :S
<sasa84> lej...sej, pol boš pa hemeroide fasu pa...
<sasa84> ooo, jutro lupastro :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kok da ne piješ kave? a sam kakav al kaj? :P
 * uni4dfx tudi ne pije kave
<uni4dfx> Å¡e ena odvisnost... ne hvala
<sasa84> pa kaj zdj to za ena čudna vera :P
<dz0ny> Sodobni moški pijejo zeleni čaj > hipsterji Nikka Yoich viski > burnouti barcafe kapučino na 2 uri
<sasa84> sodobni moški... to je tud zanimiva beseda ;)
<dz0ny> sej je sodobna ženska tud zanimiva beseda...
<dz0ny> http://bayareaquarterlife.tumblr.com/post/29540504926/reading-hacker-news-as-a-non-cs-liberal-arts
<Pepelka> Reading Hacker News as a non-CS liberal arts... - Bay Area Quarter Life
<dz0ny> jao http://newsroom.journalists.org/2012/09/22/interactive-eliminate-your-fear-of-code/
<Pepelka> Interactive: Eliminate Your Fear of Code &#124; ONA Newsroom
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx exactly :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 vidim kak učinek ima pri starših ki MORAJO spit kavo če ne se jim svet podre :D
<CrazyLemon> spijem pa cca. 4-5 kav na leto :)
<dz0ny> Haha https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkG4mQolst8&feature=player_embedded
<Pepelka> Magnus Novak - BONUS finta - YouTube
<zdobersek> LMAO
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: hvala, vec kave za nas!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek knock yourself out!
<CrazyLemon> literally :p
<zdobersek> nevah!
<zdobersek> I'll rather have a cup o' coffee.
<sasa84> zdobersek, končn en dec, k pije kofew
<sasa84> kofe
<zdobersek> sasa84: dans ze dve, zdle bi si se tretjo naredu ...
<zdobersek> moram staro mtko spravt iz kuhne.
<sasa84> jeeeeeeej, go zdobersek go zdobersek
<sasa84> :P
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: R U JELLY
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> HI IZ!
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> i pitty you fools
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> we pitty you, JELLY fool!
<zdobersek> ... but this fool got COFFEE
<CrazyLemon> i pitty your coffee too!
<sasa84> ohooo, a gremo pod pas CrazyLemon a? a?!
<sasa84> kakavčkar!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tudi prav
 * CrazyLemon unzips his pants
 * sasa84 ugrizne
<sasa84> fidooo, fidooo! na!
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, juhej!
<lynxlynxlynx> oj
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=4016986057972
<Pepelka> Ovca proti avtocesti | Facebook
<CrazyLemon> res je ena ovca :D
<uni4dfx> >facecancer
<modelcek> jaz sem enkrat v bosni vidu volka na avtocesti :)
<CrazyLemon> js sm enkrat vidu jaguarja na avtocesti
<CrazyLemon> matr je bil hitr
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> "instagram is twitter for the people who cant read" :D
<modelcek> zakaj na fdvju strasijo, da je statistika ful zajebana?
<modelcek> men to zgleda ful lahko
<modelcek> http://statistika.fdvinfo.net/uploadi/editor/1326789639Primerizpitazavaje.pdf
<johnnyyy> eh, najbolš je takrat, ko ti takšni matematiki računajo popuste, ko ti jih kar seštejejo :D
<lynxlynxlynx> :=)
<johnnyyy> al pa kakšen privatnik ko na pamet računa.... delo bo 1000€ pa še 20% davka... evo 1200
<johnnyyy> on pa plača 20% davka na 1200 :D
<CrazyLemon> modelcek zato ker je to fdv statistika :)
<uni4dfx> modelcek wtf kera simpl statistika
<uni4dfx> k bi vidu kaj smo mel mi :D
<modelcek> je prfoksa rekla, da bo izpit tezji :D
<modelcek> mene je ful strah da bom padu po stopnicah
<uni4dfx> sej mate lift :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1590-1: QEMU vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1590-1/
<miha> čer
<zdobersek> cheers!
<miha> !g psy gangam style
<Seniorita> PSY - GANGNAM STYLE (강남스타일) M/V - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3D9bZkp7q19f0
<CrazyLemon> !g puke gangnam style
<Seniorita> PSY&#39;S Gangnam style - Puking Rainbows | Meme Generator http://memegenerator.net/instance/24401523
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYYY
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sup nigga
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: SEXY LAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIDDDYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
<zdobersek> mwahahaha.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek where?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=9bZkp7q19f0#t=99s
<Seniorita> PSY - GANGNAM STYLE (강남스타일) M/V - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek no tnx!
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=_Xr_FNhZ_lw
<Seniorita> Fredi Miler & Yozo - Hopa Cupa Style - YouTube
 * LorD_DDooM hides
<miha> LorD_DDooM winz
<miha> LorD_DDooM:  a je kaka cela verzija?
<LorD_DDooM> Bojda danes izide, tole naj bi b il preview
<miha> :D
<miha> LorD_DDooM: let me know. thx
<zdobersek> fak, kaj je tole kak mashup al je resna stvar?
<LorD_DDooM> Bojda resna stvar, jaz sem čisto slučajno danes naletel :) https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/527486_10152155812830434_203927690_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> đizs krajst :)
<miha> saj pravi so se zbral za to nalogo
<miha> bolj primernih ni v slo
<zdobersek> hujs k game over
<kubanc> joc banda
<kubanc> a bo?
<zdobersek> maybe
<zdobersek> me call
<zdobersek> ?
<sasa84> juhuuuuu ;)
<zdobersek> oooooyyyeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<sasa84> zdobersek, moj coffee buddy!!!
<ziga555> Hoj
<sasa84> Hoj!
<ziga555> Kako?
<sasa84> kulči
<sasa84> ti?
<ziga555> Pa evo
<ziga555> Malo pomoči bi rabil
<ziga555> Kateri logo se vam zdi boljši:
<ziga555> http://shrani.si/f/z/yd/3bcJCTWM/blchiplogo1.png
<ziga555> http://shrani.si/f/J/nP/2PMhVB5q/slika.png
<zdobersek> sasa84: COFFEE FIVE!
<CrazyLemon> prvi je nekam "znan"
<CrazyLemon> drugo pa ni logo
<CrazyLemon> ffs 1.7mb :(
<CrazyLemon> :)*
<ziga555> 2. nebi bil dober za logo?
<CrazyLemon> z 1.7mb ter 1800x1xxx ne :)
<ziga555> Ma kako pa naj mu zbijem tiste srebrne kroglice ven da bojo samo sive??
<zdobersek> FFS, 1800x1350, od tega je 75% beline ...
<miha> eno prašanje, če lahk kdo pomaga... na tanovem ubuntu če inštaliram sox, ta ukaz ne dela.. na 9.10 je delal
<miha> On my system /dev/dsp2 can now be used to read digital audio from the card at 32 KHz. This can be then sent out to an arbitrary soundcard using a program such as sox.
<miha> sox -r 32000 -w -t ossdsp /dev/dsp2 -t ossdsp /dev/dsp
<miha> ta ukaz sox sam izpiše help za sox
<miha> http://tvtime.sourceforge.net/help.html#audioconnect
<Seniorita> tvtime: Help and FAQ
<sasa84> ziga555, prvi logo je bolš
<sasa84> zdobersek, cheers!
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, elow helow
<LorD_DDooM> 'sup
<Sky[x]> lp
<zdobersek> it's the Mac guy!
<Sky[x]> :)
<sasa84> zdobersek, a Sky[x] je mekintoš?
<zdobersek> sasa84: aha.
<zdobersek> kdo bi rad bil naslednji rodetov sin? :>
<CrazyLemon> .o/
<zdobersek> ali hcerka ...
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: OK, posljem na 24ur.com.
<zdobersek> al na delo.si, tja se mora, ja ...
<zdobersek> k onemu Karbi.
<Sky[x]> pa jst sem linux user
<Sky[x]> sej prek telefona ircam :)
<CrazyLemon> linux user ne irca prek telefona
<CrazyLemon> 1
<CrazyLemon> !
<miha> sej android je linux
<miha> ios je pa freebsd? ;)
<sasa84> zdobersek, name bi bil franci ponosen... kter kardinal pa neb mel teologinje za hčerko???
<miha> sasa84: ccc, reče se "nečakinjo"
<zdobersek> linux user irca prek ttyja!
<zdobersek> sasa84: ja, takoj bi te priznal :>
<sasa84> khm, sam... ne zamenjam mojga zlatga fotra za...rodeta :S
<sasa84> ni Å¡ans!
<sasa84> z mojim se upam vsaj kje pokazat in ne poka bedarij :))
<sasa84> zdobersek, kok bi se pa ircal prek ttya? :)
<zdobersek> sasa84: pol je pa lahko 'father from another brother'
<zdobersek> prek ttyja bi se ircal zelo tezko
<sasa84> lej, tko kokr je... je najbolš :P
<CrazyLemon> :))
<zdobersek> mislim, da ma pidgin celo nek cli
<miha> irssi
<miha> ssh
<CrazyLemon> bitchx
<sasa84> zdobersek, da bi jst pa CrazyLemon sajbrala po tty
<zdobersek> finch
<zdobersek> !g pidgin finch
<Seniorita> Using Finch – Pidgin https://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/Using%2520Finch
<CrazyLemon> !g pidgin pinch
<Seniorita> William Jay Smith - Pidgin Pinch • CD10 • The Spoken Arts Treasury ... http://cdtrrracks.com/The%2520Spoken%2520Arts%2520Treasury/CD10/William%2520Jay%2520Smith%2520-%2520Pidgin%2520Pinch.html
<zdobersek> ?
<CrazyLemon> !
<zdobersek> .
<sasa84> ,
<ziga555> http://shrani.si/f/i/M/4R6oaQ82/slikaa.png
<ziga555> CrazyLemon, pa sedaj
<ziga555> A  tega
<ziga555> ali tistega prejšnjega??
<ziga555> http://shrani.si/f/z/yd/3bcJCTWM/blchiplogo1.png
<ziga555> tega
<CrazyLemon> ziga555 none
<CrazyLemon> poigraj se mal s tranzistorji
<CrazyLemon> ter izpisom smart tech
<CrazyLemon> sestaviš ime smart tech iz raznih elektronskih elementov :)
<CrazyLemon> recimo :)
<CrazyLemon> pa če delaš logo
<CrazyLemon> ga prikaži v velikosti logota..ne pa v taki velikosti kot ga oblikuješ
<CrazyLemon> ker drugače ne veš kako pisava zgleda..a je vidna ali ne etc
<ziga555> http://shrani.si/f/3h/4h/3LRaaIGK/bla2.png
<CrazyLemon> no vidiš
<CrazyLemon> to je že lepše
<CrazyLemon> dosti lepše :)
<ziga555> Tisto s tranzistorji je preveč komplicirano
<ziga555> profesorica nebi bila zadovoljna...
<ziga555> more bit tako da lahko daš tudi na eno svojo mašino tole..
<ziga555> CrazyLemon, hvala ;)
<CrazyLemon> ziga555 ne bi bilo..narišeš tranzistor, kondenzator pa diodo in nato jih združiš na zanimiv način pa je to to..ali pa napišeš tech s pomočjo teh elementov :)
<ziga555> aha
<ziga555> :)
<miha> pa izber en font, ko ne zgleda kot Times New Roman
<miha> :$
<miha> http://www.slovenskenovice.si/novice/slovenija/pozor-romi-z-natisnjenimi-tablicami pozor romi!
<Seniorita> Pozor, Romi z natisnjenimi tablicami | Slovenskenovice.si
<miha> KRANJ – Na Gorenjskem so se v teh dneh pojavili Romi.
<miha> http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-57524592-1/real-life-anime-girl-bats-her-enormous-eyelashes-at-you/
<Seniorita> Real-life anime girl bats her enormous eyelashes at you | Crave - CNET
<zdobersek> KRANJ – Na Gorenjskem so se v teh dneh pojavili Romi.
<zdobersek> LMAO LMAO
<zdobersek> ko da bi prisli medvedi v prlekijo
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<CrazyLemon> haha tale Å¡vicko je pa res legenda
<uni4dfx> rofl
<uni4dfx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=vzOQ64q5kJM
<Seniorita> Zoki &#39;n&#39; Roses - Trkanje na Zokijeva vrata - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1591-1: xdiagnose update  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1591-1/
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sasa84> kolk ej zdj fuzbal?
<sasa84> 2:0 Å¡e zmer?
<uni4dfx> fuzbal?
<sasa84> barca pa benfica
<uni4dfx> ok :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1592-1: Python 2.7 vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1592-1/
<sasa84> a kle že vse spi? :P
<uni4dfx> ne
<ziga555> nep
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1593-1: devscripts vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1593-1/
<sasa84> ziga555, jutr je Å¡ola :D
<Sky[x]> lol :D
<sasa84> aha...mami je pršla v sobo :P
<Sky[x]> haha
<Sky[x]> jahtoj to ce je mel samo cudno vsebino odprto
<Sky[x]> pa je ra jitr sam zapru :P
<sasa84> to je tko k sam reset stisneš v paniki :P
<Sky[x]> jp
<Sky[x]> http://razkrito.net/orgazem-da-te-kap-dekle-med-prebiranjem-knjige-sedi-na-vibratorju/
<Sky[x]> :D
<Seniorita> ORGAZEM DA TE KAP: Dekle med prebiranjem knjige sedi na vibratorju!
#ubuntu-si 2012-10-03
<sasa84> zdobersek, kofi tajm!
<CrazyLemon> addicts
<uni4dfx> :D
<uni4dfx> men je pa prov kul k se zbudim ob 6h zjutri brez budilke in sm čist ready
<Sky[x]> men pa manjka to zdj :(
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a lohk napišem novico za hangout?
<zdobersek> sasa84: pa se res je! :>
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 napiši
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, bližnjice v terminalu a ne ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ukazi ne bližnjice
<sasa84> oki doki
<zdobersek> sasa84: but first, COFFEE
<sasa84> aj lav ju zdobersek
<zdobersek> sasa84: bt aj lav coffee
<sasa84> zdobersek, aj lav kofi end aj lav kofi drinkrs
<zdobersek> kewl
<CrazyLemon> get a coffee room!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: who's gonna love you?
<sasa84> zdobersek, koukou drinkrs!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek my cat!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.pinkbike.com/news/Red-Bull-Rampage-2002-Watch-Now.html
<Seniorita> Red Bull Rampage 2002 - Watch Now - Pinkbike
<zdobersek> psa bi mel :/
<CrazyLemon> ti so pa fcking norci :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ob 20h?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 moram najprej vprašat mamo če mi pusti da sem tako pozno na računalniku
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> :S
<sasa84> bom jst vprašala mamo slavico in očija anteja
<sasa84> ^^
<sasa84> no...mogoče jima pa ni tko ime :P
<sasa84> a sem kej zadela CrazyLemon ?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 čisto nič
<sasa84> :\
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, moja dva imata tipična slovenska imena... sam 1x lohk ugibaš :P
<CrazyLemon> janez pa jožica!
<CrazyLemon> JJ
<nafisa> jože in marija :D
<CrazyLemon> (ne janša - ne mislim nate - preklet špijun)
<sasa84> janez je... ni pa jožice
<sasa84> nafisa, marija je...ni pa jožeta :P
<nafisa> te pa janez pa marija :D
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> točno :D
<nafisa> to so naši pravili, da mora pri hiši bit slednje: janez pa micika pa šajtrga
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a to pomeni da tvoj foter zvečer zapoje www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTaW1iVa2VU     :)))
<nafisa> mate Å¡ajtrgo tudi?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, al pa od Å¡ifrerja...stoj marija :D
<sasa84> Å¡ajtrgo?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Ukazi v terminalu (G+ Hangout)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38957/#p38957
<CrazyLemon> včeraj jana vremenarka pravi "manjše količine dežja"
<CrazyLemon> lije pa že dobro uro
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pr nas je sonce :=
<CrazyLemon> mene pa zebe!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: coffee warms you up!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek no..coffee just makes you poop!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: to tudi.
<zdobersek> ... brb :>
<dz0ny> saj vem da vsi znate http://js.opentechschool.org/
<Seniorita> JS @ Open Tech School
<sasa84> dz0ny, ne zajebavi :P
<sasa84> zdobersek je Å¡ou kakat :P
 * zdobersek je ze nazaj!
<nafisa> karjolo, sasa84
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek 9min.. slow pooper
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kok cajta pa ti rabš? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pridem, spustim load , odidem
<CrazyLemon> 50s max!
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon tko se dela, js ne Å¡tekam ludi k sedijo tm po 3 ure :D
<sasa84> jst tud ne
<sasa84> jst sm hitr ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nehaj no
<CrazyLemon> sej vemo da ženske ne kakajo
<sasa84> LOL
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, mi sam lulamo
<sasa84> in to v dvoje!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 aja
<CrazyLemon> pozabila si dodat da se gre za osnovne ukaze v terminalu :)
<CrazyLemon> torej za začetnike :)
<sasa84> klinc :P
<sasa84> začnemo od začetka a ne... pol pa itak zmanka cajta :P
<sasa84> k ti mami ne pusti več ^^
<CrazyLemon> oukej
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 še neki..napiši ukaze katere želiš da predstavim
<CrazyLemon> glede na to da si ti odgovorna za hangoute
<CrazyLemon> je to tvoja naloga
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> pf
<sasa84> znađi se
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, SračiLemon... lej
<sasa84> lohk maš tud une fore k se začnejo z R :P
<sasa84> miške, morm nekam skočt
<sasa84> brb
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejus: UBUNTU UNITY ni več zame  :(  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38958/#p38958
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> be very aware
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/crna_kronika/2012/10/od_ponedeljka_pogresajo_maso_sarlija_iz_celja.aspx
<Seniorita> Pogrešano Mašo Šarlijo odpeljali Romi? - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Sqee: Re: Ukazi v terminalu (G+ Hangout)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38959/#p38959
<CrazyLemon> tega pa nisem pričakoval
<CrazyLemon> urko je undercover!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: Re: UBUNTU UNITY ni več zame  :(  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38960/#p38960
<lynxlynxlynx> u, to pa pridem težit
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: Re: UBUNTU UNITY ni več zame  :(  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38961/#p38961
<CrazyLemon> "trotluserji" only!
<CrazyLemon> torej sam urko lahk pride!
<zdobersek> mater, povsod so Romi!
<zdobersek> na gorenjskem, v celju
<zdobersek> ostane sam se ...
<zdobersek> primorska.
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: UBUNTU UNITY ni več zame  :(  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38962/#p38962
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Re: Ukazi v terminalu (G+ Hangout)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38963/#p38963
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, komej čakam, da urko pride ti težit :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ampak..ne zavedaš se da je Urko registriran na forumu :>
<sasa84> je pač rahlo shizofrena osebnost...zgodej pop. je pač sqee :P
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Ukazi v terminalu (G+ Hangout)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38964/#p38964
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne..en drug uporabnik je vzel njegovo prejšnje uporabniško ime :D
<sasa84> ma vsi vemo, da je urko Å¡e zmer na ubuntu.si
<sasa84> :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.moskisvet.com/clanek/vroce/bi-nastopili-v-pornicu-z-bar-rafaeli.html
<Seniorita> Moškisvet.com - Bi nastopili v porniču z Bar Rafaeli? Zdaj lahko!
<CrazyLemon> ahahaha
<CrazyLemon> holy fck kok so zabiti pri MS.COM
<CrazyLemon> (no pun intended)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, LOL
<sasa84> huda fora!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ane..Å¡koda ker tega niso pri moskisvet pogruntali :)
<CrazyLemon> in dejansko mislijo da je zbrala 124mio €
<sasa84> pa všeč mi je, k je punca za fore :D
<dz0ny> jao vse je enkrat prvič rm -rf /var/lib
<dz0ny> iščem how to restore
<CrazyLemon> why dz0ny why :D
<dz0ny> no ja to ni relavantno sedaj, amak jao
<dz0ny> kriv je ssh pa ruby
<dz0ny> pa jaz
<sasa84>  It causes so much damage to your computer that the only way to fix it is to install Windows and use that for the rest of your life even if you get another computer.
<sasa84> :D
<dz0ny> ha mam backup, sicer bo trajalo ampak ni tako hudo
<sasa84> kul...sam d ni kej hujšga
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pr hangoutu bi lohk tud npr. povedu, kaj NI PRIPOROČENO, da se dela... če se ne ve (ne leti nate dz0ny)
<sasa84> kšne take komande, k vse zbrišejo ipd
<dz0ny> enu uro sem zamudil :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne..ker pol bo vsak probal če ti ukazi res to počnejo
<CrazyLemon> pol bo Å¡ele piz...
<CrazyLemon> :P
<sasa84> lol
<dz0ny> lsdel in pa lshw sta hudo uporabna :)
<CrazyLemon> kul..nism še slišal za lsdel :)
<sasa84> o zigec :D
<uni4dfx> what the fuck
<uni4dfx> cel server se mi je obesu kr naenkrat
<uni4dfx> kworker na 100%
<uni4dfx> jajca ubuntujeva
<sasa84> pa kaj zadne dni vsi nek čez ubuntu :P
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Qj8PhxSnhg&
<Seniorita> The Muppets: Cårven Der Pümpkîn - YouTube
<sasa84> LOL
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejus: Re: UBUNTU UNITY ni več zame  :(  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38965/#p38965
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: UBUNTU UNITY ni več zame  :(  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38966/#p38966
<CrazyLemon> oh noes!
<CrazyLemon> urko bo kmalu replyal
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kje je urči ***** :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 oh :(
<CrazyLemon> bil je ko sem napisal post
<CrazyLemon> zgleda nima časa za replya
<sasa84> :((((
<sasa84> Å¡mrc
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Sqee: Re: Ukazi v terminalu (G+ Hangout)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38967/#p38967
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek za halloween si lahko https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/429234_10151187098977074_558944461_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ! evo ga!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Ukazi v terminalu (G+ Hangout)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38968/#p38968
<lynxlynxlynx> non sequitur
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lol
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, tip prhaja iz mednarodne scene...ti pa tko
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Re: Ukazi v terminalu (G+ Hangout)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38969/#p38969
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Urko: Re: Ukazi v terminalu (G+ Hangout)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38970/#p38970
<zdobersek> ooo jutr bo pa CrazyLemon zvezda vecera!
<sasa84> ouje!
<sasa84> ga prideš za**bavat zdobersek ?
<zdobersek> sasa84: mogoce!
<sasa84> kuuuul
<sasa84> pa Å¡alco kofeta mej zravn ;)
<zdobersek> uh, ob osmih zvecer ...
<uni4dfx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOXIXD0OCg0
<Seniorita> Slon in Sadež: NNLB - YouTube
<sasa84> zdobersek, kar se more ni težko!!!
<zdobersek> ma ja, ampak do dveh tud ne bom zaspal :/
<sasa84> zakaj bi ^^
<zdobersek> zarad kofeina
<zdobersek> v kavi
<sasa84> ah dj dj... ne take stvari govort, k gre CrazyLemon na med
<zdobersek> jah, ce je res :/
<Sky[x]> lp
<sasa84> oj Sky[x]
<sasa84> pejd dol s fona :P
<Sky[x]> :P
<Sky[x]> ne hehe
<sasa84> miha, :*
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: UBUNTU UNITY ni več zame  :(  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38971/#p38971
<miha> sasa84:  :*
<miha> a se da na 12.04 dobit /dev/dsp nazaj?
<miha> sox z alsa ne dela dobr
<miha> mal zvoka je na začektu pol pa buffer-under run
<miha> kaj zdaj?
<miha> bo kdo kaj pomagu :D
<miha> hočem jeben zvok iz tv kartice na 12.04
<miha> na 9.10 je delal
<miha> kaj zdj to :D
<sasa84> pšt!
<dz0ny> miha: alsa-oss provides /dev/dsp
<dz0ny> imaš pa tudi /dev/snd
<miha> dz0ny: sm dal, pa ni /dev/dsp
<miha> a treba kej restartat? :)
<miha> tm v /dev/snd je pa poln solate
<miha> http://tvtime.sourceforge.net/help.html#audioconnect tole je vsaj delal
<Seniorita> tvtime: Help and FAQ
<CrazyLemon>  vas vabi na dogodek »Ustanovni kongres Piratske stranke« osebe Piratska Stranka Slovenije
<CrazyLemon> nafisa seriously? :)
<miha> varianta z hw1:0  da mal zvoka na začetku pol pa crkne
<miha> dz0ny ?
<dz0ny> miha: razmišljam sedaj
<miha> prosim..
<dz0ny> ena varjanta je pulse fake zajem naprava
<dz0ny> druga je jack2
<miha> dz0ny: lej http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Saa7134-alsa
<Seniorita> Saa7134-alsa - LinuxTVWiki
<miha> dz0ny: varianta s sox pa hw1,0 =>  hw0,0 da vsaj mal zvoka pol pa crken z  buffer underrun
<miha> varianta s pulseaudio da sam Å¡um
<dz0ny> kaj pa če daš majši večji buffer pri sox?
<miha> kak?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nič lol :)
<dz0ny> miha: sox --buffer 32k
<CrazyLemon> qrc preklet najprej teži da ne želi več biti na forumu..potem pa ima "slučajno" še en account...fck that shit
<dz0ny> spet vozilo?
<dz0ny> unrelated, kupim fracking web 2.0 acme kamero
<dz0ny> to ne dela sploh
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny naah.. urko/jork
<zdobersek> a bo vozilo na hangoutu?
<CrazyLemon> tudi če bo - bo zelo tiho
<z16a--> Hej
<z16a--> A hangout je jutri?
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<lynxlynxlynx> comm fail
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Ukazi v terminalu (G+ Hangout)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38972/#p38972
<ziga555-> A kdo ve za kakšen stylus s tenko konico?
<uni4dfx> kje zvem več o hangoutu
<zdobersek> uni4dfx: na internetih
<uni4dfx> zdobersek a na ubanto.si
<CrazyLemon> bubuntu.si je
<CrazyLemon> ne ubanto
<CrazyLemon> ok?!?
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> debilanto.si
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx a je tale tvoj mulc  http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2012100305833997
<Seniorita> VECER.COM: VIDEO: No&#269;e jesti, dokler ne sli&#353;i pesmi Gangnam Style
<dz0ny> Potem pa internet crkne, mulc pa tul ker je lačen( first world problems )
<zdobersek> tale otrok bo mel se probleme v zivljenju ...
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon hehe nimam ga Å¡e (i think...)
<zdobersek> pol pa en dan ... SURPRISE MUTHAFUCKA, U GOT A BAIBI
<uni4dfx> eh ni panike sej mi ni treba od tle plačvat child supporta
<CrazyLemon> ampak gangnam gang will track you down and dance untill you pay!
<uni4dfx> me bojo v bratislavi iskal hehe
<zdobersek> HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYYYYYY PAY YOUR LAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDEEEIIIIIIII
<sasa84> kaj zdej lupčki
<lynxlynxlynx> vozli
<ziga555-> sasa84, sajbras?
<sasa84> ziga555-, ne, ne Å¡e
<sasa84> ti?
<zdobersek> lahko noc!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1594-1: Linux kernel (Oneiric backport) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1594-1/
<sasa84> nč, pejmo spat
<sasa84> nočko :D
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZzjHhjfyhs&feature=player_embedded
<Seniorita> AliEn - Hasis - YouTube
#ubuntu-si 2012-10-04
<sasa84> zdobersek, boš kofe? ta velka šalca+mleko?
<zdobersek> sasa84: KRIGL
<sasa84> ;)
<zdobersek> :>
<sasa84> evo zdobersek :)
<sasa84> jaz sem jo ze spila...pa enga pokadila :)
<zdobersek> FUJFUJFUJ ciki
<zdobersek> zal.
<sasa84> jutro lynxlynxlynx :)
<sasa84> zdobersek, lej, tko je... Å¡e ena odvisnost :D
<lynxlynxlynx> jutro
<zdobersek> jutro!
<sasa84> kaj čmo dns kej CrazyLemon nakuhat?
<zdobersek> prpravmo ga, da v svojo konzolo napise sudo rm -rf /* :>
<sasa84> oooo
<sasa84> ta bi bla lepa!!!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] umetnik: sony pmb in Abanet  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38973/#p38973
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Re: sony pmb in Abanet  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38974/#p38974
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 burek!!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> burek? :)))
<sasa84> jutro CrazyLemon :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 burek!
<CrazyLemon> jutro :)
<sasa84> ;)
<sasa84> ah CrazyLemon ... dns te bomo hecal ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 al pa ne :>
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/crna_kronika/2012/10/pogresana_masa_to_ni_ugrabitev_to_je_ljubezen.aspx        haha..ta mularija
<sasa84> ccc
<zdobersek> vsaj njen fant je tud mladoleten :>
<sasa84> zdobersek, lol :)
<sasa84> brb
<sasa84> re
<CrazyLemon> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2012100405834129
<sasa84> jutro dz0ny :)
<lynxlynxlynx> tale synfig je pa res kul
<CrazyLemon> a je easy to use?
<lynxlynxlynx> na prvi pogled ne, ampak majo fajn tutoriale in je takoj jasno
<sky-mobile_> in zakaj se ga uporablja ?
<lynxlynxlynx> 2d animacijo
<b4d> oj, bebavo vprasanje, zakaj mi ubuntu tezi da compiler ne more delat executablov, ce laufam ./configure kot navaden user, ce dam sudo dela?
<lynxlynxlynx> najbrž je kak env var vmes
<lynxlynxlynx> pa ker maš najbrž multilib sistem, se lahko zgodi, da začne mešat napačne stvari skupaj
<zdobersek> ahahahah wtf no
<zdobersek> http://www.siol.net/novice/crna_kronika/2012/10/od_ponedeljka_pogresajo_maso_sarlija_iz_celja.aspx
<zdobersek> ko telenovela
<b4d> lynxlynxlynx: res je, vlece mi env iz network homea :)
<b4d> hvala
<lynxlynxlynx> :)ž
<sasa84> zdobersek, tko bova jst pa CrazyLemon pobegnla, če ga mama ne bo pustila
<sasa84> <3
<sasa84> *so in love*
<sasa84> :>
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a me imaš za cigana???????????
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pa ne.. premal si temen :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 roke so mi čist ciganske :D
<CrazyLemon> no..od zapestja pa malce nad komolcem sem čist črn :D
<sasa84> ooo, kolesarska barva :D
<b4d> :P
<miha> !g test
<Seniorita> Test.com – Certification Program Management – Create Online ... http://www.test.com/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Ubuntu in laptop...  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38979/#p38979
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: Ubuntu in laptop...  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38980/#p38980
<skyx-mobileee> lp
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7SjvLceXgU&feature=player_embedded facebook -> chairs. Chairs?
<Seniorita> Facebook | The Things That Connect Us - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> a dvd playerji predvajajo .mp4 ?
<lynxlynxlynx> odvisno od modela pomoje
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sasa84> ¹æ¾è
<sasa84> a bo ¹lo?
<CrazyLemon> njet
<sasa84> ni prou izpisan?
<miha> a a
<sasa84> damn
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: načeloma da! mp4 ima h264+aac, dvd mpeg2
<miha> tale gnome 3 pa zgleda dobr na youtube
<miha> unity sm pa nazadnje vidu, pa Å¡e xterm komi najdu
 * miha še vedn uživa na 10.04 :D
<miha> mimgrede, unity je resno grd
<sasa84> kaj pa zdej...æ¾¹?
<miha> neki kitajskega maš to sasa84
<sasa84> o ðizs...zdj ¹e men ne ka¾e prou
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kaj za vraga pa počneš :)
<sasa84> na operi ¹timam ...
 * CrazyLemon pukes
<dz0ny> miha: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhx0dmUKEFE&feature=player_embedded
<Seniorita> elementary Bitesize: Login Screen - YouTube
<sasa84> vrjetn bo ist...¹æ¾
<sasa84> no ja...probite zdr¾at ;)
<CrazyLemon> al pa če greš na normaln client >:
<CrazyLemon> :>
<miha> dz0ny: kaj je to?
<miha> dz0ny: tole zgleda kot mac
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: sm na windowskih...sori :(
<dz0ny> elementary os (gnome 3 predelava)
<sasa84> ampak printam na enem printerju, k dela v windowsih, ne v ubuntu tud :(
<sasa84> ¹mrc
<sasa84> dz0ny: this s*it is fast!!!
<dz0ny> sasa84: ssd ftw
<sasa84_> jeeeej
<sasa84_> a zdej dela? šžćč
<sasa84> ¾æè¹ð
<sasa84_> hm...
<dz0ny> <3 <3 <3
<sasa84> dz0ny: ?
<sasa84> dobri stari mirc ;)
<sasa84> đizs krajst...groza :)
<zdobersek> sasa84: http://science.slashdot.org/story/12/10/04/1454233/new-study-links-caffeinated-coffee-to-vision-loss :/
<Seniorita> New Study Links Caffeinated Coffee To Vision Loss - Slashdot
<CrazyLemon> wants some coffee????
<CrazyLemon> :>
<miha> a to je bonus kofein zravn?
<miha> al kak
<zdobersek> I SAID WHAT WHAT
<zdobersek> miha: kava kot kava.
<zdobersek> lahk je navadna, lahk pa sans cofein
<miha> !t en sl Caffeinated Coffee
<Seniorita> kofeinskih kava
<miha> ok
<sasa84> ah klinc...
<sasa84> ljudje prej zarad česa druzga umrejo kt kofeina v kofetu :P
<zdobersek> sasa84: recimo cikov! :>
<sasa84> npr.
<sasa84> grem enga šržgat :D
<sasa84> pržgat
<sasa84> jeeeej, Å¡e ena urca pa vidm CrazyLemon <3
<zdobersek> :>
<zdobersek> sasa84: sej ves, sudo rm -rf /* ...
<zdobersek>  :>
<sasa84> ok... sudo rm -rf /*
<sasa84> zdobersek, a lohk tole še pr men probam, če dela? :P
<zdobersek> sasa84: lahko probas, ampak ne verjamem, da bos potem cez pol ure CrazyLemon a gledala :>
<sasa84> zdobersek: tud na windows particiji težko a? :P
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1595-1: libxslt vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1595-1/
<zdobersek> sasa84: tam pa kr.
<sasa84> zdobersek, a ni tole, da zbriše čist čist vse na disku?
<zdobersek> sasa84: ja, to.
<marko-_-> nope
<zdobersek> ampak pssst!
<marko-_-> izriže ti kravico
<sasa84> marko-_-, to bomo CrazyLemon nahecal
<sasa84> zdobersek, al ne bomo nobenmu povedal...to je naša tajna!
<miha> all of these operating systems are just as unstable as hell is on fire. The solution? Windows… Derp. The fact that linux is so unstable is the reason so many virus creators avoid it. Also another reason is because they’re brain-dead dumb-asses. Linux to me is almost as fucking bad as mac but not quite, more like in the middle.
<marko-_-> lol?
<miha> en kul komentar tle http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/debian-ubuntu-linux-mint-distribution/
<Seniorita> Debian vs. Ubuntu vs. Linux Mint: Which Distribution Should You Use?
<Nova_deViator> živjo.
<sasa84> oj Nova_deViator:)
<Nova_deViator> oj sasa84
<Nova_deViator> a se kej v ljubljani dobivate?
<sasa84> Nova_deViator, a ubuntu urice?
<Nova_deViator> ja al pa meetupe
<sasa84> ubuntu urice bodo novembra prvič...
<BigWhale> A kdo sodeluje na ubuntu maratonu?
<sasa84> mislim...otvoritev sezone :)
<BigWhale> as of right now?
<sasa84> BigWhale, ni slovenskega :P
<CrazyLemon> js sm bil na obalnem maratonu ta vikend..a to Å¡teje??
<CrazyLemon> :>
<lynxlynxlynx> poteka lih qgis hackfest
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 mal bom zamujal..naredi hangout in dodaj spremljevalce not..naslov daj osnovni ukazi v terminalu for dummies
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: sam ce ste geekal!
<lynxlynxlynx> par prezentacij je posnetih prek g+/yt
<BigWhale> Kaj ce bi se odlocil za al cist slovenski al cist angleski naslov? :>
<BigWhale> Sam tko... casual remark ;>
<zdobersek> pa naj 'for dummies' ne bo preveden prevec brutalno. :>
<CrazyLemon> wheres the zabava in that?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> nč..food
<CrazyLemon> brb
<miha> zdobersek: "za lutke" ?
<zdobersek> miha: tud lahko.
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, dober tek ;)
<sasa84> mislm... zmenmo se, ta pa sam na futr misl :S
<ziga555> Je danes hangout_
<sasa84> HANGOUT!7
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, a ti si jaka???
<CrazyLemon> ja
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, si pocen skoz pršou ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 :p
<Nova_deViator> sasa84: kje pa bodo ubuntu urice?
<sasa84> Nova_deViator, bo sporočeno
<Nova_deViator> sasa84: no sprašujem, ker bi jih lahko imeli v kiberpipi, če bi vas to zanimalo
<sasa84> Nova_deViator, lahko
<sasa84> klikni nafisa pa se malo pogovorita
<ziga555> A te urice bodo take da si fizično prisoten, ali samo računalniško?
<sasa84> ziga555, fizično
<ziga555> Zakon :)
<sasa84> :)
<sasa84> a si iz LJ ziga555?
<ziga555> sasa84, ne :(
<sasa84> od kod pa si?
<sasa84> sej dobivamo se v večih slov. krajih :)
<ziga555> Ribnica ;)
<sasa84> lahko pa tudi sam organiziraš ;)
<lynxlynxlynx> Nova_deViator: tiste enkrat ko sem bil, je bilo čez cesto; ure so čudne in je pipa že zaprta
<Nova_deViator> lynxlynxlynx: kaj misliš s tem? čez cesto? in čudne ure?
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, v sredah vas šuklje vabi, da mu težite s pravnimi vprašanji glede floss sveta
<lynxlynxlynx> kasne ure
<lynxlynxlynx> se ne spomnem točno kdaj smo se dobil, ampak mogoče je bil metropol še odprt
<Nova_deViator> aha misliš da je pozno?
<lynxlynxlynx> pravim, da takrat je blo
<Nova_deViator> metropol je odprt pon-pet 8h-23h
<Nova_deViator> takrat je možen dostop do pipe.
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, care si!
<sasa84> hvala ti za dns :)
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, pa še zatežila ti bom kdaj za latex :P
<sasa84> program seveda!
<Nova_deViator> če bi hoteli naresti ubuntu urice ob 14h, je to čisto dobrodošlo. letos imamo tudi SuperCollider uvodne delavnice ki se začenjajo ob 16h.
<lynxlynxlynx> za latex pa raje teži fizikom
<sasa84> Nova_deViator, ubuntu urice so ob bolj sumljivih urah
<Nova_deViator> sasa84: in to so?
<ziga555> Mah jaz imam vsak dan shool do vsaj 14.15
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, rabm sam komando, k dela poglavja kt. 1. naslov prvega poglavja
<lynxlynxlynx> section/subsection je edino kar se spomnim
<sasa84> mhm...
<lynxlynxlynx> latex v osnovi ni namenjen, da si zmišljuješ stile
<lynxlynxlynx> pomoje moraš že kar v tex grozote
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Ukazi v terminalu (G+ Hangout)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38981/#p38981
<CrazyLemon> res bi mogli zrihtat da gre stream na yt
<CrazyLemon> a se je kdo s tem že igral?
<sasa84> Nova_deViator, ponavadi proti večeru
<lynxlynxlynx> fak, kolk je star moj wiki
<lynxlynxlynx> predfaksovski
<lynxlynxlynx> CrazyLemon: a ni samo tisti youtube plugin za vklopit?
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx problem je pri povezavi G+ -> YT
<lynxlynxlynx> drugače nisem še nikoli probal
<CrazyLemon> ker jaz imam drug email za ubuntuslovenija YT account
<CrazyLemon> in g+ pol neki tečnari
<lynxlynxlynx> ah
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa.. kako za vraga se znajdeš s 50imi odprtimi tabi???? :)
<lynxlynxlynx> čist simpl, večina jih je tam že par mesecev
<sasa84> LOL
<lynxlynxlynx> približno so razvrščeni po času nastanka
<lynxlynxlynx> vmes je kak prazen page za skupine
<lynxlynxlynx> tab grouping uporabljam, ampak samo za par neumnosti, ker mi ni všeč
<lynxlynxlynx> če bi še tiste odprl pa res ne bi blo nič jasno iz ikon
<lynxlynxlynx> aja fak, zdej sem pa poglede falil
<ziga555> Aslučajno kdo pozna kakšen stylus za kapacitivne zaslone z nekoliko tanjšo konico (kot kemični svinčnik)?
<CrazyLemon> pozabil sem geslo od YT accounta
<CrazyLemon> spet
<LorD_DDooM> A ni povezan z gmailom?
<LorD_DDooM> gmail=g+=Yt račun?
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM ne
<CrazyLemon> ni mi dovolil youtube gmaila
<CrazyLemon> oziroma google apps emaila
<CrazyLemon> in sem moral narediti yahoo account..samo za YT
<CrazyLemon> makes no freakin' sense ane
<CrazyLemon> no da bo zadeva še hujša..mi je yahoo deactiviral račun ker ga ne uporabljam :)
<CrazyLemon> Uporabnik z e-naslovom, ki ste ga navedli, že obstaja
<CrazyLemon> pofu... YT
<zdobersek> OHNOES
<zdobersek> Marissa, YYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
<LorD_DDooM> ej
<LorD_DDooM> PEBKAC
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon ^^
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM mhmmmmmm
<LorD_DDooM> Čak da ti še Endomondo ne zablokirajo, ker nič ne furaš :P
<CrazyLemon> sej sm fural 5dni nazaj :)
<CrazyLemon> pof... YT.. res ga ne razumem
<osho0000> oj mi ne najde webcam na ubuntu. pise no device found a je vgrajena
<sasa84> miške moje..se vidmo ;)
<sasa84> pridni bodte & čafči
<CrazyLemon> napišem email ki ga želim imet..on pa meni teži z Uporabnik z e-naslovom, ki ste ga navedli, že obstaja
<CrazyLemon> seveda obstajam..saj ne želim ustvarit maila!!!
<CrazyLemon> osho0000 kje ti piše device not found
<osho0000> cheese in skpe
<osho0000> skype
<CrazyLemon> ce ga cheese ne najde pol je zadeva resna!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM Oprostite, Gmail naslov ne more biti primarni naslov v tem računu.         :)
<osho0000> ce ga niti windows ne najde kaj bi blahko blo?
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon sem šel prav pogledal v svoj YT, v nastavitvah imam svoj gmail/g+račun.
<CrazyLemon> windows itak nič ne najde dokler mu izrecno ne pokažeš kje je gonilnik in ga namestiš
<LorD_DDooM> Tako da verjetno imaš gmail že vezan na kak drug porntube al pa kej :P
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM js tudi..ampak ne na ubuntuslovenija acc :) privat acc je povezan z gmailom
<CrazyLemon> ampak poleg gmaila imam še 2 google apps računa
<CrazyLemon> niti ti niso dovolj dobri
<CrazyLemon> osho0000 lsusb prilepi izpis na paste.ubuntu.com
<osho0000> http://pastebin.com/q8DKUe4n
<Seniorita> luka@luka-HP:~$ lsusb  Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 roo - Pastebin.com
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<osho0000> zdej sem povezal eno drugo in dela
<osho0000> ampak taa ugrajena noče
<LorD_DDooM> Wild guess...imaš mogoče v BIOSu izklopljeno?
<CrazyLemon> a biosu se da izklopit kamera? osho0000 inštaliraj hardinfo in prečekiraj če je tam vidna..če ni vidna potem pomeni da ne boš niti ti viden :)
<LorD_DDooM> Ali pa sudo lshw
<CrazyLemon> lshw izpiše dost informacij..dvomim da se bo znajdu :)
<osho0000> hm
<osho0000> mislim da je ni
<osho0000> pod katero skupino naj bi bla
<LorD_DDooM> Nimam webcama, pomoje multimedia ali pa display
<osho0000> mislim da je ni ne
<osho0000> verjetno se je kaj pokvarlo
<osho0000> enkrat je delal tu in na win
<osho0000> crazylemon kaj ti si hodu na famnit ne?
<CrazyLemon> osho0000 ne
<osho0000> a ok falu
<osho0000> nekdo vem da je bil
<dz0ny> osho0000: poizkusi  gstreamer-properties in lsusb
<dz0ny> kamerce so ponavadi na usb
<dz0ny> tudi tiste integrirane
<osho0000> aja sežana
<osho0000> na ubs je ni
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon
<dz0ny> res bi mogli zrihtat da gre stream na yt
<dz0ny> rabiš z privat računom pa telefonsko vpisat
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ni fcking possible
<CrazyLemon> vsaj ne na ubuntuslovenija
<dz0ny> ravno zadnjič sem nastavlajl za radio to
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ma vse sem probal..ne dovoli mi ..čisto nič
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> napišem email ki ga želim imet..on pa meni teži z Uporabnik z e-naslovom, ki ste ga navedli, že obstaja
<CrazyLemon> če želim dodat google apps acc
<CrazyLemon> če pa želim dodat gmail
<CrazyLemon> pa
<CrazyLemon> Oprostite, Gmail naslov ne more biti primarni naslov v tem računu.
<dz0ny> pod https://www.google.com/settings/account?ref=home
<Seniorita> Google Accounts
<dz0ny> e poštni računi dodaj tistega z ubuntusi
<dz0ny> točneje https://accounts.google.com/b/0/EditUserInfo
<Seniorita> Google Accounts
<dz0ny> Spreminjanje povezanih e-poštnih naslovov
<CrazyLemon>  je že povezano z drugim računom pri Googlu.
<CrazyLemon> oziroma..je povezan s tem računom..sam ga ne izpiše :)
<dz0ny> predlog, naredi en čist x račun
<dz0ny> poveži ubuntusi
<dz0ny> z ubuntusi posnemi
<dz0ny> ali pa na gogole piši, kaj se grejo sedaj to.
<osho0000> gstreamer-properties mi odpre neko okno
<osho0000> multimedia system selector
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne pomaga zdaj nič več..sem že  povezal s privat accountom :) in sedaj ne morem tega odstranit
<CrazyLemon> čist fcked up
<osho0000> lsusb pa mi da isto kot prej
<CrazyLemon> osho0000 ne dela ti kamerca
<CrazyLemon> kupi eno usb kamerco pa je :)
<osho0000> se mi je zdelo ja
<osho0000> ja sej ze imam
<osho0000> hvala za pomoc
<osho0000> lepo se mejte grem
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> naredu en čisto x račun
<CrazyLemon> pa youtube pravi
<CrazyLemon> Oprostite, Gmail naslov ne more biti primarni naslov v tem računu.
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> dost imam tega sranja
<CrazyLemon> bo pač šlo na moj account
<ziga555> CrazyLemon
<ziga555> Pojdi spat
<ziga555> pa jutri poskusi
<ziga555> vidim da te danes že vse zajebava...
<CrazyLemon> ziga555 nope..dost imam youtube in google in njihovih neumnosti
<CrazyLemon> kot je recimo če enkrat povežeš google hangout z youtube accountom ga ne moreš odlinkat
<ziga555> Ma to itak. Google je itak klasa zase, prav tako android
<CrazyLemon> nč..tv time
<CrazyLemon> lp
<ziga555> lp
<dz0ny> lp
<dz0ny> http://www.soulculture.co.uk/music-blog/newmusic/adele-skyfall-james-bond-theme-new-music/
<Seniorita> Adele - "Skyfall" (James Bond Theme) | New Music | SoulCulture
<niang> salut
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1596-1: Python 2.6 vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1596-1/
#ubuntu-si 2012-10-05
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1597-1: Linux kernel (EC2) vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1597-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Zalika: Ročne ure  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38982/#p38982
<dz0ny> Je že kdo delal preesed fiel za namestiev ubuntu serverja?
<dz0ny> file*, vem da se je to dalo samo ne najdem nikjer več dokumentacije
<CrazyLemon> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt    example če ti kaj pomaga
<dz0ny> thx prečekiram
<sasa84> juhuuu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Ročne ure  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38983/#p38983
<sasa84> andrejz ne mara pisanih ur :P
<LorD_DDooM> A se kaj ve če bo Ubutnu 12.10 imel kernel 3.6 ali 3.5.x?
<LorD_DDooM> Vem da so rekli da bodo probali ujet 3.6
<lynxlynxlynx> ker kič
<lynxlynxlynx> *kér
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM 3.5
<CrazyLemon> a je že 3.6 zunaj?
<LorD_DDooM> mhm
<CrazyLemon> ni mi všeč ta nov sistem številčenja :)
<LorD_DDooM> Ti bi poj raje imel 2.6.47 :P
<LorD_DDooM> Oziroma 2.6.47.1-ubuntu1-generic
<CrazyLemon> ja! :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=unity_66_performance&num=2
<Seniorita> [Phoronix] Unity 6.6: Still Regressing On Performance?
<CrazyLemon> oziroma ja - če je minor release
<CrazyLemon> za major release še vedno rad vidim da je višja druga cifra
<CrazyLemon> This is the mail system at host ns.fri.uni-lj.si.
<CrazyLemon> I'm sorry to have to inform you that your message could not
<CrazyLemon> be delivered to one or more recipients.
<CrazyLemon> welcome to fri
<dz0ny> haha vsi pizdijo ja ker ne morejo svojim profesorjem pisat
<CrazyLemon> ja!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pa kaj pa morš pisat no :P
<sasa84> kter letnik si zdej CrazyLemon ?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pecam profesorco! psst!
<sasa84> joooj, jst morm tud pisat!!!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 uknown number
<sasa84> profesorju
<CrazyLemon> unknown*
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> btw, to je strežnik capnil al domene niso podaljšal
<sasa84> !g lovšin dober profesor
<Seniorita> Peter Lovšin-Dobri profesor - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3DpfoWnHAoX0E
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> dobri!!!
<CrazyLemon> The mail system
<CrazyLemon> <xx.yy@fri.uni-lj.si>: delivery temporarily suspended: conversation with
<CrazyLemon>     127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1] timed out while receiving the initial server greeting
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ^
<dz0ny> hehe to pomeni da mta teče tam kot dns server
<dz0ny> proces crknil
<dz0ny> ali pa enden ne ve da moraš za zunanje drugače ip dat :)
<sasa84> dz0ny, una profesorca ma tak naval, da je server na friju crknu :P
<sasa84> sej... če CrazyLemon 20x na dan svoje fotke pošila :S
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, sam včeri si pa razturu ;) te bomo še kej ponucal...tud če maš kde :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lej..tudi 30x če bo njen odgovor "da" :>
<sasa84> LOL CrazyLemon :))
<sasa84> a je kšna luštna crazy?
<lynxlynxlynx> mnja, mislim da je bilo kar ok, glede na to da je bilo brez priprav
<CrazyLemon> lynx brez priprav? lepo te prosim..bila je skrbno načrtovana  zaseda!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> LOL
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, ti se nis (ni blo opazt), CrazyLemon se pa je prpravu, da bo teb poturil :P
<zdobersek> sasa84: cheers!
<sasa84> zdobersek, <3
<sasa84> moj kofi boi! :)
<zdobersek> JellyLemon everywhere!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 dej pejt mal na g+
<CrazyLemon> da poskusim še enkrat če dela raba zaslona
<CrazyLemon> + youtube
<sasa84> oki doki
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne bo sajbra
<CrazyLemon> ker ni priklopljen mikrofon
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> Å¡mrc :(
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sm gor
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 vidim :)
<sasa84> a bi me rad Å¡e vidu al kaj?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne sej kul
<sasa84> dj CrazyLemon hitr no... morm it lulat :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sej kul
<CrazyLemon> zgleda da worka
<sasa84> oki doki ;)
<sasa84> a pol se "odklopm"? :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jp
<CrazyLemon> dela!
<CrazyLemon> tudi na youtubeu!
<sasa84> dj link d vidm
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ah klinc!
<CrazyLemon> pozabil sem skupno rabo zaslona testirat
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> damn
<sasa84> jovo na novo ;)
<sasa84> nč CrazyLemon ...šibam an kofe :)
<sasa84> na*
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 Å¡ibaj
 * sasa84 Å¡iba
<CrazyLemon> http://img.pr0gramm.com/2012/09/wtu12.jpg
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> đizs krajst :D
<nafisa> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/401538_10150530357568564_619740565_n.jpg
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ukrajin? :P
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dragan75: usb umts modem nokia 21m-02  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38984/#p38984
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: usb umts modem nokia 21m-02  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38985/#p38985
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dragan75: Re: usb umts modem nokia 21m-02  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38986/#p38986
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: usb umts modem nokia 21m-02  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38987/#p38987
<sasa84_> eloooow
<sasa84_> ščćžđ :D
<sasa84_> ok, zdj pa vas že mal hecam :P
<lynxlynxlynx> dela ti
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] bexaa: Re: Ubuntu in laptop...  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38988/#p38988
<sasa84_> lynxlynxlynx, zto k mam stari dobri mirc :)
<sasa84_> spet printam na unem tiskalniku, nism doma...pa mam win7...sorči :\
<lynxlynxlynx> men je čist vseeno na čem si
<lynxlynxlynx> važno da dela
<CrazyLemon> men ni vseeno
<CrazyLemon> ker ne podpiram mumil! a veš sasa84_ !
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84_> lol
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, CrazyLemon :))
<sasa84_> evo, zdj pa že kopiram...tko d grem lohk na ubuntu
<sasa84_> wiiiiiii
<sasa84_> brb
<sasa84> xchat FTW!
<sasa84> ščćž :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dragan75: Re: usb umts modem nokia 21m-02  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38989/#p38989
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: Re: Ubuntu in laptop...  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38990/#p38990
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [rešeno] usb umts modem nokia 21m-02  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38991/#p38991
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] bexaa: Re: Ubuntu in laptop...  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38992/#p38992
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: tale comshop so tud banda
<zdobersek> zdejle dajo 10% popust na nevemkake tablice
<zdobersek> nexusa se pa nimajo
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a še čakaš na nexusa?
<CrazyLemon> in majo.. oziroma so meli
<CrazyLemon> 279€
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek http://www.comshop.si/shop/RaCunalniStvo/Prenosni_raCunalniki/TabliCni_raCunalnik_ASUS_Nexus_7-110214
<Seniorita> Comshop d.o.o. | Spletna trgovina
<CrazyLemon> na zalogi :)
<zdobersek> uh, potem stane sam se 252€!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zakaj že?
<zdobersek> zdejle dajo 10% popust na nevemkake tablice
<zdobersek> tud asus tablice
<CrazyLemon> buy it
<CrazyLemon> buy it now
<zdobersek> ampak kok so lahko taki oderuhi, 250$ -> 191e
<zdobersek> €
<CrazyLemon> sej niso oni taki oderuhi
<CrazyLemon> tisti ki so med asus ter comshopom
<CrazyLemon> so oderuhi :)
<zdobersek> ce bi jst prodaju nexuse, jst bi jih talal zastonj! :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek no kupi Å¡e enga zravn
<CrazyLemon> pa ga lahko meni daš
<CrazyLemon> ;9
<CrazyLemon> ;)
<zdobersek> :>
<CrazyLemon> sam a ti neki povem
<zdobersek> povej.
<CrazyLemon> sploh ne potrebujem tablice :)
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo se je igrat prva dva tedna
<CrazyLemon> zdaj pa sam Å¡e tam nabira prah :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bicikel.com/novice/7970/polnocni_klub_s_kolesom_po_svetu.html
<Seniorita> Polnočni klub: S kolesom po svetu | Novice | Bicikel.com
<CrazyLemon> če koga zanima
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> fuck planes, I have a bicycle!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: zdej nazadnje sem gledu se kindle paperwhite
<zdobersek> 199$ v USnA
<zdobersek> pac, elektro papir
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kmalu ga bo monitor imel na testu... sam je pač.. e-paper
<CrazyLemon> a ni bolš pol vzet ognjenega kindlea?
<zdobersek> ampak kar mam namen se leposlovja namen prebrat bo to najbrz v tradicionalni knjizni obliki
<zdobersek> za kake dev reference manuale al pa knjige pa je tud nexus uporaben
<zdobersek> pa za igrackanje
<CrazyLemon> http://www.delo.si/novice/slovenija/zakaj-je-secoveljska-sol-sladka-in-bela.html
<Seniorita> Zakaj je sečoveljska sol sladka in bela?
<CrazyLemon> sladka sol? pol je sladkor ne sol :D
<zdobersek> in kaj je danes, na ta prekrasen petkov vecer, na televiziji?
<zdobersek> lih en kurac.
<zdobersek> pa modeliranja se mi je mal zalustal ... kako raketico al pa eno simple RC letalo bi ubodu :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek gostilna išče šefa!!!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek to je pa kul hobi :)
<CrazyLemon> js sm zelo užival ko sem enkrat za r.d. dobil F-16 za sestavit :)
<zdobersek> pokakam se na to gostilno.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: tiste makete so tud kul
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sam to te hitr zasvoji :D
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oH85TNw8F20
<Seniorita> Beginner RC Airplane! - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> pol bi rad Å¡e f-15 etc. :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek to ni poceni :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: and that, good sir, is the problem.
<CrazyLemon> http://team-blacksheep.com/shop/cat:aircraft
<Seniorita> Team BlackSheep Online Store - Premium FPV components and solutions
<zdobersek> off to eat some MAYOOOO!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek wtf :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ?
<CrazyLemon> <zdobersek> off to eat some MAYOOOO!
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> zdobersek wtf :)
<zdobersek> majoneza?
<CrazyLemon> majonezo si jedu?
<CrazyLemon> sam majonezo?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gensi: Dohodnina  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38993/#p38993
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx ^
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne, pa rio mare zraven
<zdobersek> ubistvu se nisem, ker sem v buge padu.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: drugac pa, poznas Regular Ordinary Swedish Meal Time?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek slisal sem ja
<lynxlynxlynx> CrazyLemon: ?
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx <Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gensi: Dohodnina  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38993/#p38993
<Seniorita> Dohodnina (Stran 1) - Ubuntu.si dejavnosti/predlogi/pritožbe - Ubuntu.si forum
<CrazyLemon> ti si enkrat neki omenu da lugos rihta to z dohodnino
<CrazyLemon> ste zrihtali ?
<lynxlynxlynx> grem pogledat za kaj se gre
<lynxlynxlynx> promili?
<CrazyLemon> kakšni promili?
<lynxlynxlynx> je ja
<lynxlynxlynx> bom odgovoril
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: Re: Ubuntu in laptop...  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38994/#p38994
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Urko: Re: Dohodnina  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38995/#p38995
<lynxlynxlynx> 5 promilov je skupni delež možne namenitve
<CrazyLemon> a to..ja.. vem da je 0.5% :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gensi: Re: Dohodnina  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38996/#p38996
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] PatriikHD: Trdi disk problem  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38997/#p38997
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Urko: Re: Dohodnina  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38998/#p38998
<CrazyLemon> https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/577120_370062443069686_1844285672_n.jpg
<Seniorita> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1844285672
<Sky[x]> :_
<Sky[x]> :_)
#ubuntu-si 2012-10-06
<zdobersek> good moaning
<uni4dfx> enako
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Trdi disk problem  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38999/#p38999
<zdobersek> later.
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] damirB: Re: [12.04] Težava s KDE posodobitvami  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39000/#p39000
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] PatriikHD: Re: Trdi disk problem  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39001/#p39001
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: [12.04] Težava s KDE posodobitvami  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39002/#p39002
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Trdi disk problem  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39003/#p39003
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Trdi disk problem  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39004/#p39004
<igcek> mamo koga, ki uporablja svn
<zdobersek> rekreativno.
<igcek> uporabljas preko svn:// protokola
<igcek> ?
<zdobersek> nope, http
<igcek> tezavo mam ker svnserve ne more pisat po repozitoriju... zdaj reešitvi sta dve ena je da ennostavno vse 777 se mi pa ne zdi najbboljša...
<zdobersek> repo mora bit na lokaciji, kamor lahko server pise
<zdobersek> zdej pa odvisno, kake privilegije ima user, ki fura server komando
<igcek> user je od subversiona, torej ne sistemski
<igcek> svnserve bi moral imeti neke pravice pisanja... sam ga ne zasledim v passwd
<igcek> ce uporabljas preko http-ja das enostavno kot lastnika www-data
<igcek> torej apache
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] ArcaneWater: Dual Boot  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39005/#p39005
<dz0ny> igcek ali pa v skupino www-data daš svnserver userja oz obratno
<dz0ny> git ftw :)
<uni4dfx> kak lepa pesmica
<uni4dfx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9iYsttyzVk
<Seniorita> Thank you, Father Kim Il Sung - YouTube
<igcek> sej mene zanima kdo je svnserver user?
<dz0ny> čak svnserver je program?
<dz0ny> al svnserve
<dz0ny> !g svnserve user
<igcek> svnserve je server ki streže repozitorij
<Seniorita> Setup a Subversion Server in 4 Minutes http://www.tonyspencer.com/2007/03/02/setup-a-subversion-server-in-4-minutes/
<dz0ny> ps axf | grep svnserve
<dz0ny> ps axfu | grep svnserve
<dz0ny> sry
<dz0ny> igcek: mimogrede, zakaj vztrajaš na svn?
<igcek> ugotovu sem v cem je fora
<igcek> svn sem moral zagnati kot uporabnik, ki ima laastnitvo nad mapami, da je lahko normalno mlel
<igcek> eh, na sihtu ga nucajo... pa nekje je treba zacet
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> glavno da je problem rešen
<igcek> jp
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: Dual Boot  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39006/#p39006
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] ArcaneWater: Re: Dual Boot  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39007/#p39007
<zigomir> nej proba Å¡e tole: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<Seniorita> Universal USB Installer &#8211; Easy as 1 2 3 | USB Pen Drive Linux
<zigomir> woops, a js govorim z botom :$
<CrazyLemon> ne osvajat bota lepo te prosim!
<CrazyLemon> če nam še ta zbeži pol bo piz...
<osho0000> Oj je kaksen prog za ubuntu za glasbo, s katerim lahko kliknem z desno tipko na mapo kjer so notri druge mape z glasbo in predvajam? kot winamop v windows
<lowkey> osho0000, vsi :)
<osho0000> z audacios mi ne pokaze z desno tipko "predvaja" ce dam na mapo
<osho0000> pise samo open, open files, open with another application
<CrazyLemon> kaj bi ti rad? predvajal glasbo prek audaciousa?
<osho0000> oj
<osho0000> hm ne
<osho0000> samo da lahko predvajam kot sem napisal.. ni pomembno s katerim prog
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: Dual Boot  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39006/#p39006
<osho0000> recimo imam mapo Glasba v kateri je ful map in galsbe in bi rad celo mapo predvajal brez da bi delal playliste
<CrazyLemon> rhythmbox poindeksira to mapo ko prvič predvajaš iz nje
<CrazyLemon> kako je z audaciousom pa ne vem
<CrazyLemon> verjetno znotraj audaciousa lahko odpreš mapo
<osho0000> aha
<osho0000> bom malo pogledal
<osho0000> hvala
<osho0000> zdej grem
<osho0000> caw
<CrazyLemon> lp
<dz0ny> hm kaj je bilo pa to
<dz0ny>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: Dual Boot  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39006/#p39006 , kdo od administratorjev urejal?
<Seniorita> Dual Boot (Stran 1) - Namestitev, storitve in ukazna vrstica - Ubuntu.si forum
<miha> čer
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny not me
<CrazyLemon> mogoče je pa on sam zbrisal svoje poste
<miha> kje je sasa? :)
<CrazyLemon> miha kje le.. služi dnar
<miha> a?
<miha> kje kje
<CrazyLemon> miha kaj pa vem..verjetno na kaki prometni cesti
<CrazyLemon> :>
<miha> :D
<miha> http://www.slovenskenovice.si/bizarno/tozilcu-pred-policistom-iz-zepa-padel-zvitek-marihuane
<Seniorita> Tožilcu pred policistom iz žepa padel zvitek marihuane | Slovenskenovice.si
<Sky[x]> :)
<CrazyLemon> (:
<CrazyLemon> Fake Stephen Elop ‏@fakeselop
<CrazyLemon> Pricing and availability? Lumia 920 will be available on certain carriers in several countries, in exchange for money.
<CrazyLemon> lol
#ubuntu-si 2012-10-07
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: Re: [rešeno] [11.10]Acer 5742z nastavljanje Osvetlitve Ekrana  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39008/#p39008
<miha> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2012100705835096
<Pepelka> VECER.COM: VIDEO: Kaj astronavti vidijo pono&#269;i?
<miha> kje je sasa?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] bexaa: Re: Ubuntu in laptop...  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39009/#p39009
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: potrebujem program  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39010/#p39010
<Jezk> Mogoče kdo ve, zakaj mi VLC player ne zna predvajat datoteke .vlc formata?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Urko: Re: potrebujem program  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39011/#p39011
<lynxlynxlynx> .vlc format?
<lynxlynxlynx> prvič slišim
<lynxlynxlynx> poglej lastnosti datoteke, da vidiš kaj dejansko je
<lynxlynxlynx> al pa v terminalu: file -i datoteka.vlc
<Jezk>  shoutcast.vlc: text/plain; charset=us-ascii
<Jezk> oz. iz propertijev: MP3 audio (streamed) (audio/x-mpegurl)
<Jezk> to sem pač dowloadal iz http://www.hans-zimmer.com/index.php?rub=webradio
<Pepelka> Hans-Zimmer.com - Webradio
<Jezk> in naj bi VLC gnal
<Jezk> Your input can't be opened:
<Jezk> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'http://manager.woostream.com:8520'. Check the log for details.
<lynxlynxlynx> tam piše, da je samo besedilo
<lynxlynxlynx> url
<lynxlynxlynx> ne vem zakaj vlc ne mara
<Jezk> hmmm, najbolš, da probam še s kakimi drugimi shoutcasti, mogoče je samo ta pokvarjen (trenutno)
<CrazyLemon> host manager.woostream.com
<CrazyLemon> Host manager.woostream.com not found: 2(SERVFAIL)
<CrazyLemon> ne pomaga noben player če hostname ne resolvea :)
<CrazyLemon> odpri http://manager.oliade.net:8520 v poljubnem playerju
<Pepelka> SHOUTcast Administrator
<Jezk> uhm
<Jezk> kaj si to naredu
<Jezk> druzga managerja?
<CrazyLemon> odpru sm stran ki si jo prej linkal in skopiral URL za radio :)
<Jezk> hmmm, a iz unga "direct" linka?
<CrazyLemon> tudi tisti link je čist enak ja
<CrazyLemon> tudi winamp link je enak
<CrazyLemon> in prav tako imaš spodaj za "iphone users" kjer je prav tako enak link
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Jezk> samo za vlc je bil pa tak, kot sem ga imel jaz, se pravi nedelujoč
<Jezk> no ja, važno da dela, vsak dan se nekaj novga naučimo :
<Jezk> hvala :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [rešeno] [11.10]Acer 5742z nastavljanje Osvetlitve Ekrana  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39012/#p39012
<CrazyLemon> np :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [12.04] Računovodski/knjigovodski program  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39013/#p39013
<rawwerrr> je kdo tolko pameten da zna resit to? :) http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=24llkqp&s=6
<Pepelka> Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting
<lynxlynxlynx> eh
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Toma.: Re: Brezžično omrežje NE DELA.  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39014/#p39014
<Jezk> to sm pa že vidu
<Jezk> gospod Pitagora pozdravlja in pravi, da se ne strinja :D
<Jezk> oz. morda rajši, podobnost trikotnikov
<lynxlynxlynx> trikotniki niso enako veliki, samo to
<lynxlynxlynx> glede na to, da se rabi nabrat samo za slab procent razlike, je logično, da je precej neopazno
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: Brezžično omrežje NE DELA.  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39015/#p39015
<rawwerrr> a pa res na drugi sliki so malo večji :D zanimivo hvala :) sem zgubu eno uro prej :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Toma.: Re: Brezžično omrežje NE DELA.  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39016/#p39016
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Toma.: Re: Brezžično omrežje NE DELA.  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39017/#p39017
<napsy> BigWhale: ping
<BigWhale> napsy, ja?
<napsy> si dobu mail?
<BigWhale> cak morm pogledat
<napsy> ok
<BigWhale> Ja, pol bi jest naredu what's new, ti pa kej na temo other than unity ...
<BigWhale> k jest sem unity zealot ;>
<napsy> kulj to bi se izslo
<napsy> kr js pa shell skos uporablam
<BigWhale> ja, sej jest tud :>
<napsy> ok kul
<napsy> bomo pa tak naredil :)
<lynxlynxlynx> a bo spet kak release al kaj?
<BigWhale> napsy, ok, kul
<napsy> lynxlynxlynx: jup,neki se kuha
<BigWhale> lynxlynxlynx, ja, vsake pol leta je, tko k ze zadnjih kolk, sedem let? :>
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj radikalno nedelujočega bo pa tokrat zraven?
<napsy> heh :)
<CrazyLemon> yawn
<napsy> zeh
<CrazyLemon> amen sister
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [rešeno][12.04] Brezžično omrežje Toshiba Satellite C850/ Realtek 8723  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39019/#p39019
<lynxlynxlynx> fuck me, kaj vse nam pošiljajo
<lynxlynxlynx> zdaj so se spomnili Å¡e agrohomeopatije ><
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> kako to funkcionira? poješ rožicam? :D
<lynxlynxlynx> zalivaš/škropiš
<lynxlynxlynx> po istem wtf principu, da bolj kot je topljenec razredčen, bolj je učinkovito
<lynxlynxlynx> c12 - 100^12 raztopina, kjer ni več topljenca, ostane samo še energetska mreža in informacije >>
<lynxlynxlynx> in da mi to kemičarka prodaja ...
<CrazyLemon> pojma nimam kaj si pravkar napisal..ampak ok bom ti verjel :D
<miha> lynxlynxlynx: voodoo je bolj zihr
<lynxlynxlynx> razmerje
<lynxlynxlynx> c1 - 1:100
<lynxlynxlynx> včasih ne vem, prek neta je težko prepoznat, al so to ljudje tipa karl pilkington al strašno pametni manipulanti
<CrazyLemon> karl..car :D
<CrazyLemon> Series 3 (Christmas special)
<CrazyLemon> A three-part Christmas special will be shown in December 2012 featuring Karl and Warwick Davis travelling around the Marco Polo route, on bike
<CrazyLemon> tole pa bo epic..karl pa warwick :D
<zdobersek> :>
<zdobersek> KP prej takele produkte razkrinka kokr prodaja
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ab7F1FQrtA
<Pepelka> Karl Pilkington Bull Shit Man EXTENDED - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek :DD
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9r5VhXikxY
<CrazyLemon> ahahahahaha
<Pepelka> Karl Pilkington Gets A Prostate Exam - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> fcking hilarious
<dz0ny> hahaha wow so shekali in uničili vse statistike, vse http://wow.joystiq.com/2012/10/07/reports-entire-cities-dead-on-certain-realms/#continued
<Pepelka> Reports: Entire cities dead on certain realms
<miha> kul igrca
<CrazyLemon> edino prav
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: Re: [rešeno] [11.10]Acer 5742z nastavljanje Osvetlitve Ekrana  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39020/#p39020
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLhOb4NjWEs
<Pepelka> Hacker in SW - 1 - YouTube
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ravno našel
<zdobersek> lmao
<zdobersek> zakon
<dz0ny> džizs http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLhOb4NjWEs
<Pepelka> Hacker in SW - Instakill everyone! - YouTube
<zdobersek> it's fun!
<dz0ny> pardon
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4a1hclgxdE&feature=player_embedded#!
<Pepelka> duo moralna mačka -  midva igrama tehno za vas   remix - YouTube
<dz0ny> toje sem mislil
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lahk ti to predvajal na terminalu :D
<CrazyLemon> bi*
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kot tvojo glasbeno željo?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne mene omenjat :D
<CrazyLemon> sej tip ne poje tako grozno ..sam muzka pa ... :D
<dz0ny> http://screencloud.net/v/nbLm
<Pepelka> ScreenCloud:		Screenshots
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a že pančaš??
<sasa84> nč...nočka :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: Re: [12.04] Računovodski/knjigovodski program  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39021/#p39021
#ubuntu-si 2013-09-30
<napsy> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro, napsy
<zdobersek> dan
<breza> Živjo, zdobersek
<zdobersek> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/ostrich-pillow/ostrich-pillow
<Pepelka> OSTRICH PILLOW by kawamura-ganjavian — Kickstarter
<Pepelka> »OSTRICH PILLOW offers a micro environment in which to take a comfortable power nap in the office, travelling or wherever you want.«
<napsy> heh
<napsy> zgleda ko kak prispevk od The Onion
 * dz0ny danes bo spet malo tečen
<dz0ny> Tile android pajdaši niso resni, hočejo da uporabljam sqlite. Vsi trije delujoči orm so pa taki da se počutiš kot invalid
<dz0ny> shared preferences lahko berejo vsi, tud če nisi root
<dz0ny> sqlite takisto, what happened to sandboxing, i wonder...
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/fKQl2.jpg
<napsy> sfw?
<dz0ny> wooden condom
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon se ni navajen nsfw fa sfw zraven dat
<CrazyLemon> 10 AM  je
<CrazyLemon> itak da je sfw
<CrazyLemon> kje se mi da zdaj gledat nage punce..c'mon
<zdobersek> tud ko jih gledas, zlo redko delis naprej
<dz0ny> this is how i feel https://plus.google.com/103349808628921570469/posts/Shp9omGr45U
<Pepelka> Daniel Richter – Google+ - Does anyone know a good ActiveRecord / ORM implementation…
<Pepelka> »Does anyone know a good ActiveRecord / ORM implementation for Android/SQLite? Or maybe a completely different approuch of an convenient SQLite Database…«
<zdobersek> OTOH je tole kao nek resen SLO community kanal, ne vem, ce je pametno vse to lepit
<CrazyLemon> vse kaj?
<zdobersek> NSFW stuff
<zdobersek> pa cosplaye itd.
<zdobersek> Shuttleworth would not be proud.
<CrazyLemon> shuttleworth enjoys nsfw stuff
<dz0ny> mhm v dash napišeš naked pa ti kr eksplicitne slike kaže
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> OMG
<zdobersek> cist logicno
<zdobersek> noben dostojen clovek ne bi sel tega devat v unity ... ce tega ne zahteva ravno g. direktor milijonar astronavt
<zdobersek> HUD pr0n on the way
<napsy> uh
<napsy> kdo se gleda pron
<CrazyLemon> tist k uporablja dash..obviously
<dz0ny> joj http://screencloud.net/v/FEd9
<Pepelka> dash | ScreenCloud
<Pepelka> »Screenshot shared with ScreenCloud, an easy to use screenshot sharing application«
<CrazyLemon> mhm..naked "wussey" time
<CrazyLemon> naked juice time.. mhm
<dz0ny> http://screencloud.net/v/1UK2
<Pepelka> Screenshot at 10:27:00 | ScreenCloud
<Pepelka> »Screenshot shared with ScreenCloud, an easy to use screenshot sharing application«
<dz0ny> hec je da tega hudiča še izključit ne moreš
<dz0ny> zato zdej prek konzole poganjam
 * dz0ny mal pretiravam
<dz0ny> sam toe je res spyware
<CrazyLemon> naj bi zdaj bil anonymous search
<dz0ny> a prek enega serverja?
<dz0ny> sej to je še slabše :P
<CrazyLemon> prek ubuntujevga strežnika gre naprej ja :D
<dz0ny> hm /etc/hosts bo treba uporabit
<CrazyLemon> https://plus.google.com/117867558830601601230/posts/jZ61YeKSWRB
<Pepelka> David Callé – Google+ - The smart scopes server now anonymizes images before…
<Pepelka> »The smart scopes server now anonymizes images before serving them to your Dash. :-) #ubuntu #privacy«
<dz0ny> ja tole je BS
<dz0ny> mja reddit scopes še vedno išče kr direkt
<dz0ny> youtube isto
<CrazyLemon> a si na beti?
<dz0ny> jp
<CrazyLemon> report a bug :>
<dz0ny> ja k ni bug
<dz0ny> ker bi jih blokiral če bi drugače počel
<dz0ny> izključit pa ne moreš
<CrazyLemon> spletnega iskanje ne moreš izključit?
<dz0ny> nope
<dz0ny> ni opcije
<dz0ny> ce se greš pa purge scopes
<dz0ny> ti gre pa kar vse
<dz0ny> cel unity
<napsy> obstaja kaka dash alternativa za unity
<napsy> ?
<CrazyLemon> ne da bi vedel :)
<dz0ny> da maš sam unity brez dasha?
<dz0ny> fork?
<CrazyLemon> verjetno misli da imaš unity z dash alike software
<napsy> aha
<dz0ny> ne ad bi vedel
<dz0ny> btw ubuntu-release-upgrader-gtk je trenutno najbolj buggy zadeva po nautilus
<dz0ny> according to https://errors.ubuntu.com/
<Pepelka> Error reports
<CrazyLemon> unity-panel-service je pri meni buggy as hell
<CrazyLemon> http://www.unixmen.com/medibuntu-project-comes-end/
<Pepelka> The Medibuntu Project Comes To An End | Unixmen
<Pepelka> »It is clear that when something becomes useless it goes straight to the trash. Do you guys remember the Medibuntu project? I have some bad news for Medibu«
<dz0ny> jep
<CrazyLemon> baje je edina "težava" libdvdcss
<dz0ny> hm jaz še dvd pogona nimam več
<CrazyLemon> zihr imaš maca
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> jst nimam maca
<zdobersek> in nimam dvd pogona
<zdobersek> so sue me
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ne v prenosnik daš sata tray
<dz0ny> namest dvd
<dz0ny> recmo http://blog.superuser.com/files/2011/04/obhd-sata-sata-b.jpg
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Dodali smo vodnik za Ubuntu 13.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40710/#p40710
<CrazyLemon> če je kdo v črnučah in bi rad S4
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152414570997715&set=a.109067567714.117862.109058957714&type=1&theater
<Pepelka> Slike s časovnice | Facebook
<anny> dan
<breza> Dober dan, anny
<CrazyLemon> 'žio
<dz0ny> New in the upcoming git1.8.4 (July 2013):
<dz0ny> "git submodule update" can optionally clone the submodule repositories shallowly.
<dz0ny> yay
<zdobersek> ...
<anny> kul
<dz0ny> zdobersek: ....
<zdobersek> dz0ny: 1. upcoming, in July 2013
<zdobersek> 2. tale ficr IMO mal zamuja?
<dz0ny> zdobersek: ja to pomen da bo v 13.10
<zdobersek> dasiravno ne koristim prevec podmodulov
<dz0ny> in ja orng zamuja :)
<dz0ny> chromium je težak 2.2GB
<dz0ny> export pa 500mb :)
<dz0ny> hm
<dz0ny> remote: Sending approximately 393.44 MiB ...
<slax0r> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro, slax0r
<anny> jutro?
<anny> auč
<idioterna> zdravo
<breza> Zdravo, idioterna
<slax0r> ce je pa tak dan, da se kr na pol spim
<idioterna> super dan je
<idioterna> mraz je, pa ni cist mokro
<slax0r> mja...
<slax0r> lucky you, tu ga lije ze cel dan..
<yang_> .vreme lj
<yang_> zmrzujemo
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 10.3°C @30.09.2013 13:30 CEST.
<breza> Vlažnost: 83% Veter: jugovzhodnik 1.2 m/s
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.0184975,14.5216705
<breza> Ljubljana: 9.00°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:59:52, Sončni zahod: 18:43:30
<yang_> dol na tabli pise "1.10. prezracite radiatorje, zacnemo z ogrevanjem" skrajni cas
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> obleci se ffs :)
<slax0r> ^
<anny> zimske gate
<slax0r> sexy...
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/20130930_131709.jpg    tako to počnejo domačini vs. tujci
<slax0r> yeah baby
<yang_> STArnberg
<CrazyLemon> desno ženska levo tip :)
<yang_> ta je revez, da ima X5 v Starnbergu
<yang_> tam vidis ferarije ko se naokoli vozijo
<yang_> 3. najbogatejsa regija v nemciji
<yang_> bil sem tam, parkrat, en prijatelj tam zivi
<CrazyLemon> Python developer needed. Can work from home.
<CrazyLemon> če koga zanima
<yang_> url ?
<CrazyLemon> ni url..sam @
<yang_> ?
<CrazyLemon> kontakt prek twitterja :)
<yang_> no pa daj link od twitterja
<anny> v skrajni sili je treba poseči po skrajnih sredstvih
<anny> http://x.vukajlija.com/var/products/posters/201110/311910/zimski-nakurnjak.jpg
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/BostjanJerko/status/384622079061942272
<Pepelka> Twitter / BostjanJerko: Python developer needed. Can ...
<yang_> haha
<Pepelka> »Instantly connect to what's most important to you. Follow your friends, experts, favorite celebrities, and breaking news.«
<yang_> anny: ce ti bo dolgcas pozimi lahko to svojemu nastrikas
<idioterna> hm
<CrazyLemon> anny pa niti tretja ura ni ti pa že gledaš surle
<idioterna> js mam dolge gate dons ja
<idioterna> pa na kosil sm su prvic v zivljenju v taki opremi
<idioterna> dolge gate, kolesarske hlace, waterproof stumfe
<idioterna> pa papuce.
<anny> Krezji...kolk pr0na pretočiš na svoj komp?
<idioterna> js kr streamam ponavad
<anny> pejstam uprabne zadeve...za zimo pa to
<anny> yang - mojega raje segrejem na kakšen drug način
<slax0r> do tell
<slax0r> :P
<anny> hm...otroci niso Å¡e Å¡li spat
<idioterna> zakaj te pa otroc skrbijo
<idioterna> a misls da se niso slisal za acetilen
<anny> niso
<idioterna> al ga s petrolejem
<yang_> haha
<anny> s tekočino za rauševanje
<idioterna> jsm pa uceri razlagu zivi kako kislina deluje
<idioterna> je blo kr zanimiv
<yang_> idioterna: jst sem mel "mini-lab" sem vodik delal ko sem mel 9 let
<idioterna> ja ona je 5 stara
<idioterna> sm ji sam razlozil koncepte
<yang_> se je dobil nek super set, z osnovnimi elementi, in epruvetami
<idioterna> osnovnimi elementi? P)
<idioterna> :)
<idioterna> a si mel klor
<yang_> najbolj me je zanimal "recept" za ognjemet, ampak tisto nisem znal nagruntat
<yang_> ja vse sem mel v skatlicah
<yang_> ene 20 elementov
<yang_> v prahu pa kristalih
<idioterna> ja ziga je reku da je klor v soli
<idioterna> pa sm mogu razlozit zakaj se ne kadi zelen iz soli
<idioterna> pol smo pa prsli na to kako kislina vodni kamen stopi
<yang_> no sej men ni dost pomagal, v srednji sem imel kemijo vseeno popravca
<yang_> prevec teorije pa premal smo experimentiral
<idioterna> aja hm
<idioterna> men se je pa lih obratno zdel
<idioterna> ful enih reci kr nismo razlozil
<yang_> je bla pa ful korektna profesorca na poljanah
<idioterna> k so se zgodile
<idioterna> na poljanah? :)
<idioterna> men je dala v 4. popravca
<yang_> neki na K se je pisala Klampuz al kaj ne sponim se
<idioterna> pa sm su do ravnatla pa reku nej mi da tadrug prfoks test
<idioterna> pa sm pisu 100%
<idioterna> pa pol nism meu popravca.
<yang_> taka stroga je delovala, sam taslabih se je vedno usmilila na koncu
<yang_> ful so se je vsi bal hehe
<yang_> pac hotla je met mir v razredu
<yang_> Pa dobro je razlagala
<yang_> matematko kemijo pa fizko sem mel popravca, matematiko sem na popravnem 5 pisal, tko da mi je 3 zakljucila
<slax0r> kaj je to za sole k ste mel se u 4. kemijo?
<idioterna> js nism nikol mel nobenga popravca
<idioterna> slax0r: gimnazija
<slax0r> why did I ask :D
<idioterna> jsm mel na maturi kemijo, ce ne je ne bi mel
<yang_> v osnovni soli smo delal ful vec poizkusov
<idioterna> skregan sm bil s profesorco za kemijo na poljanah
<idioterna> ja mi tut
<yang_> idioterna: pa s kero to ?
<idioterna> sam teorija je pomembnejsa
<idioterna> z golobovo
<idioterna> v 4 letniku sploh nism nikol prsu k pouku
<idioterna> kemije
<yang_> mensezdi da se una ni tko pisala nasa
<idioterna> zihr ne
<yang_> trampuz al klampez al neki tacga se mi zdi da je bla
<idioterna> mozno
<idioterna> jsm test pisal pr kavcicu
<yang_> najbolj stroga od vseh profesoric je bla
<idioterna> to dvomim
<idioterna> koga si mel za matematiko
<yang_> ampak tudi najbolj postena
<dz0ny> idioterna: hm kako si pa to sploh Å¡olo naredu?
<yang_> za matematiko eno k je tko cudnno govorila
<idioterna> dz0ny: opravicilo sm mel
<dz0ny> mislim al takrat Å¡e ni bila potrebna prisotnost
<dz0ny> aja
<idioterna> yang_: ipavec?
<yang_> mozno ja
<yang_> ne vem
<yang_> mene ni marala
<idioterna> yang_: mejhna z rdecimi lasmi
<idioterna> taka mocna
<yang_> ne
<dz0ny> idioterna:  hm sam to si potem vseeno letnik ponavljal?
<yang_> una je bla suha
<idioterna> aha pol ni bla ta
<slax0r> opravicilo ker ti je profesorca sla na zivce po domace? :)
<idioterna> yang_: loris lemut?
<idioterna> dz0ny: ne
<idioterna> slax0r: ja
<yang_> men je bil najbolj faca un za filozofijo pa sociologijo, albert
<idioterna> dz0ny: bil sm "mladi raziskovalec" pa na bolniski skor cel tretji letnik
<yang_> loris lemut j ata je bla, ta mi je dvakrat dala popravca
<idioterna> dz0ny: in na konc bolniske sm dobil zdravnisko opravicilo za karkoli, veljavno do konca solanja
<idioterna> pr loris popravca madonca
<dz0ny> idioterna: aha
<idioterna> si mogu pa res suckat
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> dz0ny: nism zlorabljal
<idioterna> dz0ny: tut vedno sm vse obveznosti opravil
<idioterna> dz0ny: sm bil zalublen u sosolko pa
<yang_> idioterna: fora je da sem vecino testov spon pisal, k se nic nisem ucil potem pa vedno s peticami popravljal, tko da mi je dala pol 3 na koncu
<idioterna> nism mel interesa padat letnikov
<yang_> dolgocasno je razlagala
<yang_> cudn je govorila
<CrazyLemon> anny nič! vse je v oblaku! :))
<dz0ny> hm v sš se spomim da je bil eden tud neki bolan pa je mel opravičilo, sam potem ni nardil ker je mel premahjno prisotnost
<dz0ny> samo verjetno je blo to novo
<anny> haha
<anny> tudi oblak ni nastal sam od sebe...
<idioterna> dz0ny: men so tut tezil s tem
<dz0ny> neki se je bil porezal
<idioterna> aja mene so kr drugi zrezal
<yang_> idioterna: men je instruktor v dveh urah vec povedal kot una lemutova v dveh mescih
<idioterna> dz0ny: jsm kr prostovoljno mel "popravca"
<idioterna> dz0ny: ze enkrat aprila
<idioterna> za vecino predmetov
<idioterna> pac pisal za celo leto
<idioterna> en dolg test
<dz0ny> heh ne vem ce je sedaj to se mozno
<yang_> idioterna: a za likovno  umetnost ste mel pluskota k je mel golobe doma ?
<idioterna> mhm
<yang_> kurba je smrdu
<idioterna> on je bil kr amazing
<idioterna> ja jebiga
<idioterna> ni zarad golobov smrdel
<idioterna> stomo je mel.
<yang_> nc se ni umival vec
<yang_> nevem, rekli so da zarad golobov
<idioterna> ja
<yang_> lahka je bil kej bolan
<idioterna> in ti si verjel :)
<idioterna> a ne ves kaj je stoma?
<yang_> ne
<zdobersek> kewl
<zdobersek> stopiva s staro mamo pred hosto iz avta, pa ugotoviva, da ni kosare
<CrazyLemon> kok si mel gob not?'
<idioterna> yang_: http://www.ostomylifestyle.org/content/what-stoma
<Pepelka> What is a stoma? | home
<yang_> idioterna: kako pa ves da je to imel, ti je povedal ?
<yang_> uf zajebano
<yang_> drgac pa je bil ok kot profesor
<zdobersek> ... v kosari ni blo nicesar
<yang_> joj una za muzikologijo mi je sla pa tut na zivce
<yang_> palcke
<yang_> ...
<zdobersek> sva pol vseen sla pogledat, pa nasla dva jurcka, par lisick in eno marelo
<yang_> zmer je s palckam tolkla
<yang_> za ritem al kaj
<idioterna> yang_: mackova
<yang_> nevem smmotana
<idioterna> yang_: sosolc je zehal v prvi vrsti
<idioterna> tko na polno
<idioterna> pa mu je rekla "da me ne bos pojedu
<idioterna> "
<yang_> ma jst sem ji palcke 1x zalimal skupaj
<yang_> in potem so me babe zaspecale
<yang_> in sem dobil ukor
<idioterna> je pa zamomlou "ne jem svinjine"
<idioterna> pa ni nc rekla, sam stala je
<yang_> v prov povzpetniskem razredu sm bil
<yang_> 4 fantje samo
<yang_> same babe
<yang_> skoz reglale pa se hhitale
<yang_> skoda da nisem sel na klasicno smer raje
<yang_> neko jezikovno smer sem sel, smo mel 3 tuje jezike
<dz0ny> zdobersek: hm gobe
<dz0ny> pr nas jih ni vec
<dz0ny> se dobr da si sploh kaj dobil
<yang_> pa unih glasbenih mladin sem nasel 100 revij za star papir, k sem na K4 hodil na modelarski krozek
<yang_> sem jih v soli potalal, pa je mackova pol imela nekaj proti
<idioterna> jsm bil na splosni smeri
<yang_> na splosni smeri je bilo bolj uravnotezeno pol fantov pol punc
<idioterna> pa neumnih sosolk dost mal uresnic
<idioterna> aja pr nas ne
<idioterna> pr nas sta ble vec k dve punce na vsacga
<yang_> pr nas niso pustile prepisovat, so se kr dret zacele
<idioterna> naprej nas je blo 10:22 pol sta pa se dva padla
<yang_> mi smo mel telovadbo skupaj s splosno smerjo
<yang_> pa uni fantje so bili res ok, tut sportniki, ene 2 sta bla v nasem razredu sploh opravicena telovadbe
<idioterna> jsm bil tut opravicen
<yang_> mi smo enga tut pol dobil k je padel
<yang_> un je pa bil
<yang_> tak navihan
<idioterna> koga to
<yang_> uf
<yang_> nevem
<yang_> pozabil ime
<yang_> 2 fanta sta bila pa res ambiciozna, pomoje sta kaksna direktorja danes
<yang_> roman lesnak/lesnjak
<yang_> pa ziga novak
<yang_> tadva sta bla pridna
<yang_> vse sta imela 4 ali 5
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> al sta pa dzankija
<yang_> ta ziga je mel ful lustno sestro
<yang_> mislim da nista dzankija, zigata sem videl par let nazaj nekje
<slax0r> dost poznam taksnih ki so blesteli v soli
<slax0r> pa niso niti priblizno direktorji :)
<slax0r> dost jih je takih da se niti sluzbe nimajo
<yang_> nekaj se je z zaloznistvom ukvarjal
<yang_> ampak sestra, pa taka da bi bla za na pisto v milanu
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> ampak ce dobr pogledas je takih okol 80% vseh zensk
<yang_> ah kje, ene prov izstpajo
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> mislm pobarvajo se ja
<idioterna> ampak to bi se loh vse
<idioterna> pa se jih vecina ne
<yang_> eh ni 80% lepih
<yang_> ene so res, da reces, uf ta je lepotica
<idioterna> aja?
<yang_> takih je bi reku tm 5%
<idioterna> kam jih pa hods gledat?
<zdobersek> dz0ny: na kozjanskem so spet zacele rast
<idioterna> mislm ker ce jih gledas nage pri sportu vids da jih je velika vecina zlo lepih
<yang_> ma
<yang_> ne govorim o postavah
<idioterna> o cem pa?
<yang_> ampak tudi poteze obraza
<idioterna> ja, sej
<dz0ny> seksipilnosti?
<yang_> postava je pri misicah samoumevna
<yang_> ampak tudi na izboru 12 finaloistk, ponavadi 3 izstopajo
<idioterna> eh pa ja
<yang_> lepe so vse, samo 3 izstpjao
<idioterna> mislm mogoce mas ti ksne preference
<idioterna> ampak vecina ljudi ima lepe obraze
<idioterna> sam pac ne potrudjo se jih pokazat tko da bi lepi zgledal
<idioterna> ce hocs lahko prakticno vsacga nardis za v katalog
<yang_> no ene se znajo bols namazat kot druge
<idioterna> razn ce nima res ksne okvare al pa poskodbe, k se je ne da uporabit
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> valda
<yang_> obvladajo to umetnost licenja
<idioterna> ja jsm kr dolg rabu da sm srecu zensko k se ni se nikol namazala
<idioterna> pa k se zmer tko oblac da ne mors vedet ce ni slucajn tip
<yang_> hehehe
<idioterna> zdej mam pa z njo ze pamze
<idioterna> in mi je zlo vsec
<idioterna> bl k tiste k se morjo prodajat za lepotice
<idioterna> so mi vsec tiste k se morjo skrivat
<idioterna> da jim ne tezijo prevec
<yang_> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/602837_10200203548429468_1356596347_n.jpg tole poznam
<yang_> ampak tule je nasminkana
<idioterna> ja
<yang_> najprej je sploh nisem registriral
<yang_> pac styling in vse
<yang_> nardi svoje
<idioterna> ja sam je v resnici nepomembno
<idioterna> vazn je kaj je v glavi, ne kaj je na njej
<anny> tu je pa precej photoshopa :)
<yang_> ja ok, za izbor miss, to ni tok pomembno
<yang_> kaj ma v glavi
<yang_> vazno da zgleda
<idioterna> nism se nobenga izbora miss gledu
<idioterna> se mi zdi bedasto
<yang_> no pac
<yang_> tale je bla z eno kolegico
<yang_> it tista kolegica cveka kot da bi jo navili
<yang_> in je sploh za stose
<yang_> tale, pa je bolj umirjena, tipicna blondinka
<idioterna> to gre men tok na kurac.
<idioterna> "tipicna blondinka"
<idioterna> there's no such thing
<idioterna> je pa res da vecina ljudi ne razume kaj je confirmation bias
<idioterna> pa itak cel njihov zivljenski nazor temelji na predsodkih
<idioterna> tko da jebiga, se jim zdi normalno operirat s takimi koncepti
<idioterna> skoda.
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oycc6O7mbrc
<Pepelka> Steve Ballmer's Tearful Farewell Speech - YouTube
<Pepelka> »September, 2013 -- Source: http://www.theverge.com/2013/9/27/4779036/exclusive-video-steve-ballmers-intense-tearful-goodbye-to-microsoft "we will deliver the...«
<zdobersek> "I'll really miss all the fuck ups :'("
<dz0ny> ja zdej bo elop al pa eden od forda
<dz0ny> elop zna bit se kr resen
<dz0ny> od forda pa meh
<yang_> idioterna: si dobu mail
<dz0ny> http://goodfirstpatch.com/
<Pepelka> GoodFirstPatch.com
<idioterna> skos mail dobivam
<idioterna> haha
<idioterna> yang_: niso prodajal droge?
<idioterna> yang_: ta clank je populisticno nabijanje
<dz0ny> ker clank :>
<yang_> idioterna: mogoce je bil ta k je pisal na metelkovi
<idioterna> dvomim
<yang_> mensezdi simpaticen mail
<idioterna> tak stuff moja teta posilja okol
<idioterna> ja sej je fajn wishful thinking
<idioterna> najboljsa je una o varnostnih pasovih v avtomobilih
<idioterna> a si ti vidu statistiko?
<yang_> ne
<idioterna> yang_: http://www.ourthinkingaboutdrinking.com/uploadedImages/Categories/Drinking_and_Driving/fatalities_2011.png
<idioterna> evo
<idioterna> napredek
<idioterna> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-india-24237390
<Pepelka> BBC News - Why has India's Calcutta city banned cycling?
<Pepelka> »The BBC's Rahul Tandon on why India's Calcutta city has banned cycling.«
<idioterna> anny: teb bo zihr fsec.
<anny> človeška neumnost je brez konca
<anny> ne bi raje umaknili avtomobilov z ulic?
<idioterna> to sam vi ekofasisti hocte.
<dz0ny> http://img.sceper.ws/images/undG.png
<dz0ny> :)
 * anny proud to be fascist
<anny> dz0ny...schizofrenia anybody? :)
<idioterna> prov je da so prepovedal kolesa
<idioterna> zdej se bodo vsi premikal 5 na uro hitrejs, pa se bolj varno bo!
<anny> idioterna, pešci tudi?
<anny> ali bodo tudi njim prepovedali hojo po mestu?
<idioterna> ej tok se pa ne spoznam na te stvari
<anny> mhm
<idioterna> men je cudn da pr nas ni obvezna celada za une v avtomobilih
<idioterna> glede na to da prakticno noben s hudimi poskodbami glave ni nosil celade
<yang_> Heh, kaksen profil ma DJ Aleksij, ta pa je za hece
<yang_>         Works at McDonald's
<yang_>         Studied at Harvard University
<yang_>         Past: Srednja Å¡ola za farmacijo, kozmetiko in zdravstvo
<yang_>         Lives in Zgornja Spodnja Kungota, Brezovica, Slovenia
<yang_>         From Ljubljana, Slovenia
<dz0ny> yang_: pa kje ti najdeš čas da te zanimajo ti random podatki
<dz0ny> anny: haha
<yang_> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/p480x480/376518_4249516603225_690409916_n.jpg
<yang_> Nikoli nisem imel najmanjši dvom da je DJ TIESLO kralj med dji(kar se tehnike tiče priča slika)in tudi ki zadovolji glasbene okuse vsih,ki ga nimajo.Model ne rabi ne cd playerja ne slušalk.KRALJ¨"
<anny> taki multitalenti so mi všeč...zna pripraviti domačo kremco pa še hamburger ti speče
<yang_> ane hehehe
<anny> dekle sploh ne rabi drugega
<yang_> dz0ny: FB me placuje, da minam podatke iz baze
<dz0ny> afkors :)
<yang_> nc grem na leskovec zdele
<yang_> lp
<anny> lp
<dz0ny> srečno
<dz0ny> ooo https://joinup.ec.europa.eu/community/osor/news/french-gendarmerie-open-source-desktop-lowers-tco-40
<Pepelka> French Gendarmerie: "Open source desktop lowers TCO by 40%" | Joinup
<zdobersek> GL&HF
<dz0ny> get life, have fuck :)
<zdobersek> generate* life
<anny> dz0ny, to je bilo kar originalno
<pitko> dan
<breza> Dober dan, pitko
<zdobersek> dan
<dz0ny> anny: i'am in that mood
<breza> Dober dan, zdobersek
<anny> dober članek o francoski žendarmeriji
<pitko> kam se kiberpipa sel?
<anny> pri nas se bo prej zgodila Restavracija na koncu vesolja
<dz0ny> KOŽ
<dz0ny> Knjižnjica otona Župančiča
<anny> ?
<zdobersek> ?
<zdobersek> !
<anny> lol
<zdobersek> lol
<zdobersek> olo
<anny> ok...bo kdo povedal, za kaj se gre?
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMkemCTgQfc&list=PLO79iP69FaZPZX0NiX64HNEcmHN6uGAQB tole bo pa za CrazyLemon
<Pepelka> Hello Ladies Season 1: Episode #1 Dating Tip "Keep The Conversation Lively" (HBO) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Subscribe to the HBO YouTube: http://itsh.bo/10qIqsj Check out Stuart Pritchard's best dating tips to pick up ladies. Connect with Hello Ladies: https://ww...«
<dz0ny> pitkota je zanimal kje bo sedaj kiberpipa
<dz0ny> kiberpipa bo začasno v KOŽ
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zakon je tip :D
<anny> nerd and dork
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: tip cesa?
<CrazyLemon> sm gledal na jimmy fallonu ko je bil..je predstavu trailer
<zdobersek> a, stevo
<zdobersek> the dancing albatros
<anny> KOŽ ni slaba likacija
<pitko> kje je to?
<pitko> :D
<anny> mimogrede naj jim pa Å¡e kompe malo spolirajo
<anny> *lokacija
<dz0ny> lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hT2FzvXqMbU
<Pepelka> Albatross Dancing - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Video captured on our trip to Kauai.«
<anny> lušna!
<dz0ny> sam sta pa zajebana tale dva
<dz0ny> drugače živjo 50 let
<dz0ny> ni čudn da mata proper poroko
<anny> sta pa vztrajna...bolj kot y kromosom primerki človeške vrste
<anny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jw20dctn3vs
<Pepelka> best belly dance ever in my history must watch it video.mp4 - YouTube
<anny> prava postava za trebušni ples je pa v tem stilu!
<anny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VohAxpboJAs
<Pepelka> Mandanah's drum solo Belly Dance - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Drum solo belly dance performed by Mandanah at Middle Eastern Treasures concert, presented October 19, 2008, at Humanist Hall in Oakland by Mary Ellen Donald...«
<dz0ny> yeah that's not for me
<dz0ny> na firefox odprtju podružnice v NM so tud ble trebušne plesalke
<dz0ny> men se to ne zdi povezno z dogodkom
<anny> mogoče
<anny> pritoževal se gotovo ni nihče
<dz0ny> hm a miha se piše jenko
<dz0ny> https://vox.arnes.si/fri1_uni-lj_si-dk2013?launcher=false&disclaimer-consent=true
<Pepelka> Adobe Connect Login
<pitko> predlagite kako pametno igrco poleg dote :)
<zdobersek> dota2
<pitko> cc
<pitko> ne dela mi dobr na ubuntuju
<pitko> na windwosih ql
<pitko> sam to igraš? :)
<zdobersek> vcerej sem celo tf2 pognal
<pitko> ja
<pitko> fajn  bi blo če bi lol delu :)
<zdobersek> = dota2
<pitko> ja vem :)
<pitko> dota mi Å¡teka mal
<pitko> zaradi Gallium 0.4 on AMD RV620  :)
<pitko> gonilnika
<CrazyLemon> kaj je narobe s tem aliasom ? https://paste.sh/65Akibh8#E1X6uG2ed6moaCSp32IbLtTv  ne odpre mi localhost/saucy
<zdobersek> ne dela.
<CrazyLemon> si probal localhost/saucy ?
<pitko> hm
<zdobersek> seveda nisem
<CrazyLemon> kako pol veš da ne dela :(
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ti si tko reku
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a ti meni vedno tko slepo verjameš?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: da, Damjan
<slax0r> check teh logz?
<CrazyLemon> nič pametnega v logih
<CrazyLemon> 404 ..kar pa že vem da je 404 :D
<slax0r> mod_alias je enablan?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<slax0r> pa path v katerea imas alias verjetno tut obstaja, al?
<CrazyLemon> obstaja ja
<slax0r> ah...
<slax0r> /saucy/ /dolgi/path/ti/manka/na/koncu/slash/
<slax0r> Note that if you include a trailing / on the URL-path then the server will require a trailing / in order to expand the alias.
<slax0r> al pa pr /saucy izbrisi trailing slash
<slax0r> ker ti localhost/saucy na tak nacin nikol ne bo delal
<CrazyLemon> amm ne
<CrazyLemon> tam ni slasha
<CrazyLemon> sam /saucy je
<slax0r> v pastu je...
<CrazyLemon> slax0r očitno nekdo dodal :)
<slax0r> lol
<slax0r> then I'm all out of ideas :P
<CrazyLemon> tnx anyway :)
<slax0r> aja, sam to se mogoce
<slax0r> webserver ma read access?
<idioterna> ja nc
<idioterna> domol bom Å¡ol.
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: ce ne pa symlink vrz gor, pa basta :P
<CrazyLemon> slax0r good idea :)
<slax0r> nc, sibam
<slax0r> ajd
<CrazyLemon> ajde
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kaj te muc
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny alias
<CrazyLemon> pa malce sem tudi lačen
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: jaz sem se pa ravno najedel
<dz0ny> hm a ni lažje da python rewrite nardiš?
<dz0ny> sorry
<dz0ny> joj
<CrazyLemon> lol.. lažje kot dodat vhost :)
<dz0ny> ja
<dz0ny> drug tab
<dz0ny> je blo to namenjen
<dz0ny> čist pobrklal
<CrazyLemon> ah :)
<CrazyLemon> potrebuješ break :)
<dz0ny> očitno
<dz0ny> kej pa to spreminjaš?
<dz0ny> pa kje naj bi se prikazal
<CrazyLemon> v sites-available spreminjam
<CrazyLemon> kako kje naj bi se prikazal? upam da v brskalniku
<dz0ny> domena...
<dz0ny> ubuntu.si/saoucy?
<CrazyLemon> naah
<CrazyLemon> doma testiram
<CrazyLemon> localhost
<dz0ny> restart server
<CrazyLemon> do ubuntu.si imam sam ftp dostop
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny apache? done..večkrat
<dz0ny> no dej cel conf vrž
<CrazyLemon> apache ? privzeta konfiguracija je
<CrazyLemon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6176011/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Pastebin
<anny> videi na chrome delajo...
<CrazyLemon> olé
<CrazyLemon> samo 10 dni si potrebovala!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> :p
<CrazyLemon> anyway.. cp instead of alias will do :)
<dz0ny> mja
<dz0ny> ta config me ne zanima
<anny> ne, Krejzi, en update je bil dovolj
<anny> počasi se daleč pride :)
<dz0ny> anny: a veš da lahko CL pogledaš kaj dela
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny jah.. samo ta .conf ali pa httpd.conf sta
<dz0ny> sam na ta njegov ip se povežeš
<anny> prevod? :)
<anny> aha, zdaj mi je jasno
<anny> ne, hvala :)
<dz0ny> :>
<zdobersek> yay http://www.theverge.com/2013/9/30/4786366/gmail-for-android-hints-that-ads-are-on-the-way
<Pepelka> Latest version of Gmail for Android hints that ads are on the way | The Verge
<Pepelka> »The days of an ad-free Gmail experience on Android may be coming to an end. According to Android Police, the latest version of Google's email app contains references to built-in advertisements. The...«
<idioterna> zmagal
<idioterna> ni jim ratal me ubit
<dz0ny> a?
<anny> dota?
<dz0ny> ne on je resesn on to ne igra
<dz0ny> on sam tiste balone fura
<anny> eeem...hugota?
<dz0ny> ne cepeline voziš
<idioterna> a to mene sprasujete
<dz0ny> pa se streljaš
<idioterna> ne jsm su domov s kolesom
<idioterna> pa so me ubijal
<idioterna> ampak neuspesno
<idioterna> kot obicajno
<dz0ny> a trole al avti?
<dz0ny> aja oboji :)
<zdobersek> vsi.
<zdobersek> se strelal so za njim
<anny> hehe...slovenska je zaprta
<anny> pešci so itak hodeče bombe
<Sky[x]> kdo ze kdaj delal z open cart ? :)
<CrazyLemon> js sm ga prevajal if that helps :)
<Sky[x]> huh ne :D
<Sky[x]> morm en plugin najdt da bom mel API
<Sky[x]> da boj lahko ven dobil zadeve iz baze in updejtal v bazi :)
<CrazyLemon> najdt.. spiši ga je bela cesta :D
<Sky[x]> jan ajbolj da zabijem prevec cajta da bom vse spisal
<Sky[x]> pol bojo pa kej updejtal bo pa vsecrknlo :)
<Sky[x]> a ni bil en model tukaj vcasih na kanalu k je mel ene trgovine prek opencarta ?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> sam modela ni več
<Sky[x]> mas kaksen njegov kontakt ?
<CrazyLemon> imam
<Sky[x]> dej mi ga prosm zaupej na privat :P
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Sky[x]> hvala :*
<CrazyLemon> np
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1978-1: libKDcraw vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1978-1/
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> dobr sm ga namocu.
<idioterna> http://app.strava.com/activities/86027804
<Pepelka> Bike Ride Profile | Unfinished Wet Business near Ljubljana Polje | Times and Records | Strava
<CrazyLemon> not bad :)
<idioterna> http://app.strava.com/athletes/401485/heatmaps/52fcc337#10/45.95115/14.58984
<Pepelka> Strava Athlete Heatmap | Ruje Krone
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> lublanska srajca
<CrazyLemon> torej ne maraš ne primorske ne štajerske
<idioterna> sele dobro leto logiram
<yang_> idioterna: evo sem bil do leskovca, nahranil konje in vse
<yang_> mater je bla megla
<yang_> 20 sem voozil nazaj grede
<idioterna> jsm su pa okol save mal
<idioterna> mas zgori url
<dz0ny> zdobersek game?
<zdobersek> dz0ny: tf2?
<dz0ny> nimam sam doto
<dz0ny> ksp pa prison architect
<zdobersek> revez :>
<zdobersek> ksp ma multiplayer?
<dz0ny> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t582532#crta
<CrazyLemon> ne
<zdobersek> dz0ny: 12:00 PST?
<dz0ny> pdt :)
<dz0ny> to je cez pol urce
<dz0ny> zdobersek: moze
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: dota?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek portal ?
<dz0ny> top security https://twitter.com/ShowRSS/status/384750505412816898
<Pepelka> Twitter / ShowRSS: The username/password is ...
<Pepelka> »Instantly connect to what's most important to you. Follow your friends, experts, favorite celebrities, and breaking news.«
<lynxlynxlynx> http://v.cdn.cad-comic.com/comics/cad-20130930-3a879.gif
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: ravno to sem iskal :P
<zdobersek> hahaha
<dz0ny> http://grrm.livejournal.com/337511.html
<Pepelka> Not A Blog - Breaking Bad
<Pepelka> »Amazing series.&nbsp; Amazing episode last night.&nbsp; Talk about a gut punch. Walter White is a bigger monster than anyone in Westeros. (I need to do something about that). This is the final season of BREAKING BAD .&nbsp; I think GAME OF THRONES may have a shot at upsetting BB for this…«
 * CrazyLemon ravno gleda BB
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a master of sex je že tretji del?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne vem -ne gledam :)
<dz0ny> yea right :)
<CrazyLemon> for real
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1981-1: HPLIP vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1981-1/
<zdobersek> on ne gleda - on dozivlja.
<zdobbie> ABORT ABORT
<zdobbie> TOM HANKS IS DOING AN AMA
<CrazyLemon> link us
<zdobbie> http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1ngfwy/hi_reddit_tom_hanks_here_ask_me_anything/
<Pepelka> Hi reddit, Tom Hanks here. Ask Me Anything. : IAmA
<Pepelka> »I'm that guy in movies that sometimes can be seen more than once. In that I abhor self-promotion, I'll leave it to you guys to figure out what movies...«
<CrazyLemon> kako za vraga se znajdeš na tem redditu
<CrazyLemon> stupid page
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: tule bos kot domac http://www.reddit.com/r/kateupton
<Pepelka> Kate Upton
<Pepelka> »reddit: the front page of the internet«
<CrazyLemon> to je old
<CrazyLemon> no zdobbie enlighten me.. kako vidiš na katera vprašanja odgovarja.. tako da nonstop refreshas in scrollaš gor pa dol da najdeš nove odgovore?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://reedditapp.com/
<Pepelka> Reeddit
<Pepelka> »Elastic, minimalist and read-only Reddit web-app client.«
<dz0ny> POKE zdobbie
<dz0ny> ka zdej greš igrat al ne?
<dz0ny> ž
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny to sam redesigned reddit.. še vedno ne vidiš na katera vprašanja odgovarja
<CrazyLemon> moraš odpirat vsako vprašanje in komentar
<CrazyLemon> +je
<dz0ny> ja to je problem
<CrazyLemon> ko odpreš reply ga ne moreš zapret.. in dobiš neskončen seznam
<dz0ny> in pol ga ni
<dz0ny> again
<dz0ny> zdobbie: kje si
<zdobbie> dz0ny: kle
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon, the designer
<dz0ny> please don't be russians
<dz0ny> mi sam v tisti cirilici nabijajo
<zdobbie> lol
<zdobbie> je lih naslo, pa tkoj skenslal
<dz0ny> http://www.livememe.com/40znl29.jpg
<Pepelka> livememe.com - Actual Advice Mallard
<Pepelka> »get the best memes at livememe.com«
<dz0ny> mm
<dz0ny> so me slišal
<dz0ny> nsfw http://i.imgur.com/M4LRtLQ.jpg
<dz0ny> zomg bo jeba
<dz0ny> zdobbie: igraš windowed?
<zdobbie> dz0ny: ne
<dz0ny> tko da vem kam pisat :)
<zdobbie> dz0ny: irca mam tko tle na levi, na laptopu
<dz0ny> a ok pol
<zdobbie> posh, i know
<CrazyLemon> its just like you
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O46HJbbIWlA
<Pepelka> EPIC FAIL CHATEL, FRANCE 2013 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »caida de 4 argentinos desde el puente del circuito ¨Buck Shore¨en chatel, port du soleil- Francia 1st juan cruz paez 2nd sebastian gomez lassalle 3rd javier ...«
<dz0ny> zdobbie: toj to
<dz0ny> easy game
<zdobbie> mhm
<zdobbie> spet sem zaostal
<zdobbie> pr lvlanju
<dz0ny> mja sej je bload seaker vse pobral
<dz0ny> premalo časa je blo
<dz0ny> sej smo vsi iem low
<zdobbie> 'iem low'?
<dz0ny> imeli low kill
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Historical Strategy Game 0 A.D. Looks to Crowdfunding for Future Development  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/SJBKGzkUCrg/0-d-enters-last-three-weeks-crowdfunding-campaign
<zdobbie> ln
#ubuntu-si 2013-10-01
<yang_> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1238039_10201382419020771_1614317217_n.jpg
<idioterna> dobr da ma sibedah
<yang_> vsaj za nekaj so mercedesi dobri evo
<idioterna> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/892882_573859199318013_470648488_o.jpg
<slax0r> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro, slax0r
<miha> http://www.wikileaks-forum.com/nsa/332/nsa-stores-metadata-of-millions-of-web-users-for-up-to-a-year-secret-files-show/23595/
<Pepelka> NSA stores metadata of millions of web users for up to a year, secret files show in NSA
<Pepelka> »NSA stores metadata of millions of web users for up to a year, secret files show � Vast amounts of data kept in repository codenamed Marina � Data re«
<dz0ny> http://www.usda.gov/fundinglapse.htm
<Pepelka> United States Department of Agriculture - Home
<dz0ny> :p
<dz0ny> sam nsa je se kr funded
<dz0ny> pa naso so tud zaprl
<yang_> ja niso najdl marsovcev v 50 letih, so rekl skoda dnara
<miha> http://www.southparkstudios.com/clips/9bipvp/the-government-loves-you#tab=featured
<Pepelka> The Government Loves You - Video Clips - South Park Studios
<Pepelka> »Watch The Government Loves You video clip. Butters visits Craig and preaches about letting the government into your heart.«
<yang_> http://www.breitbart.com/InstaBlog/2013/09/30/Train-Runs-Over-Couple-Having-Sex-on-Tracks
<Pepelka> Train Runs Over Couple Having Sex on Tracks
<Pepelka> »MOSCOW (RIA Novosti) - Local police say a middle-aged couple in central Ukraine was <a href="http://en.rian.ru/world/20130929/183827762/Locomotive-Runs-Over-Ukrainian-Couple-Having-Sex-on-Railroad-Tracks.html">run over</a> by a switcher locomotive while having sex on the tracks. According to the country's Interior Ministry, the woman died at the location while the man was hospitalized after losing both his legs.&nbsp;«
 * CrazyLemon ima nov monitor in ne ve kam naj ga da
<yang_> lahko ga das meni
<yang_> se zmeniva staro za novo
<yang_> pa je
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/20131001_091153.jpg
<CrazyLemon> dej 350€ pa je tvoj!
<yang_> ok menjam za S3 v protivrednosti !
<CrazyLemon> tvoj s3 ni vreden 350€ :)
<idioterna> http://bou.si/rest/inventura.jpg
<idioterna> http://bou.si/4c/1377401012759.gif
<yang_> CrazyLemon: kako da ni ?
<CrazyLemon> yang_ lepo :)
<CrazyLemon> yang_ če ne rabiš več s3 ga lahk ponudiš anny, za normalno ceno
<yang_> hm
<yang_> kaksna pa bi bila normalna cena 1200 eur ?
<yang_> 100 eur
<idioterna> 1200 se slis kr ugodno za s3
<yang_> cena je taka, kot jo sam nastavis
<idioterna> uresnici je cena taka za kokr prodas
<yang_> pol se pa itak pogajas vednoi za popust na ogledu :)
<yang_> CrazyLemon: bolje se ji splaca kupiti fairphone potem, je vsaj zapakiran in nov za tako ceno
<CrazyLemon> omb :)
<CrazyLemon> ti bi mogu za top shop delat :)
<yang_> ;)
<yang_> lahko pa vam zdraven pordamo se "utilite" po ugodni ceni, pa super zlozljivo lestev, ce poklicete v naslednjih 15 minutah
<yang_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n35Ceo2vF3Q
<Pepelka> Jurij Zrnec - Akviziter - YouTube
<Pepelka> »predstavitev poklica akviziter :)«
<yang_> CrazyLemon: mam se vedno  spico naprodaj
<yang_> za take ki niso pripravljeni zadost dati za S3
<CrazyLemon> yang_ le zakaj je do zdaj še nisi prodal.. se sprašujem :)
<yang_> mislim da se nisem dal oglasa na bolho, ker moram se backup narest
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 \o/ - živa si! :>
<sasa84> ooo CrazyLemon :D
<sasa84> nism bla home včeri...oziroma šele okol polnoči :P
<CrazyLemon> a to pomeni da si cel dan pomagala mornarju?? :)
<yang_> CrazyLemon: kaj dosti itak ne morem dobiti zanjo, tko da se mi z oglasom ne mudi prevec
<CrazyLemon> jutro anny !
<yang_> o anny
<anny> dan
<breza> Dober dan, anny
<napsy> dan
<yang_> kaj res kupujes S3 ?
<breza> Živjo, napsy
<anny> o ku lepo!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ne, nism mela cajta, k sm mogla Å¡ibat na nek sestank
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kter monitor je to?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 dej mu to povej..ker bo meni spet težil
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, 4x al 5x me je včer klicu!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek phillips ! za 370 je tvoj!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 seveda ..ker mu nisi povedala da ne moreš prit
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: link me the model.
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ja..k nism mela cajta, d bi se oglasla
<CrazyLemon> !g 40pfl3008h/12
<Pepelka> 40PFL3008H/12 Philips 3000 series Izjemno tanek LED-televizor ... http://www.p4c.philips.com/cgi-bin/dcbint/cpindex.pl?slg=sl&scy=si&ctn=40PFL3008H/12
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ^
<zdobersek> to je televizor, ne monitor.
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> hdmi vhod je...vga vhod je
<CrazyLemon> its both
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> oooo zdobersek wiii :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: posh.
<zdobersek> o hai sasa84
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zato ker je posh je tapravi zate!
<CrazyLemon> 375€ !
<yang_> Philips ma bedaste menije
<yang_> jaz sem svojga za 120 prodal
<yang_> glede na ceno tvojega sem se dosti dobil
<yang_> mogoce je v novejsih ze boljsi firmware za menije
<dz0ny> Lol ne se vedno so butasti
<CrazyLemon> pravi phillips "Ekvilajzer" :)))
<zdobersek> imap migration - kaj priporocaste?
<CrazyLemon> migrate south..its warmer
<sasa84> ooo LorD_DDooM
<dz0ny> http://www.dorkly.com/article/54448/a-message-from-gabe-newell
<Pepelka> A Message From Gabe Newell - Dorkly Article
<Pepelka> » «
<sasa84> lačna sm :\
<sasa84> nid brekfst!
<miha> jutro sasa84
<miha> botsnack
<breza> Oh thx, have a cookie yourself!
<sasa84> jutro miha
<sasa84> mihasnack!
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> botsnack
<breza> That's very nice of you!
<sasa84> <3
<miha> sasa84: sasasnack :p
<sasa84> ^^
<sasa84> nom-nom-nom
<LorD_DDooM> ooo sasa84 http://asset-6.soup.io/asset/4564/3990_6318.gif
<sasa84> auč LorD_DDooM :>
<miha> !g golden shower
<Pepelka> Urolagnia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Urolagnia
<slax0r> uhm....libreoffice al openoffice.org?
<CrazyLemon> 1.
 * sasa84 je na libreoffice
<slax0r> obvious kvescn...why?
<idioterna> why not?
<idioterna> openoffice je zdej oracle owned
<slax0r> da dodam se eno spremenljivko: koffice?
<idioterna> why? :)
<slax0r> odlocam se kerga naj dam gor...
<slax0r> tak note, rabim dobro konverzijo v .doc, .docx, .xls, .xlsx
<miha> a openoffice sploh Å¡e kaj razvijajo?
<CrazyLemon> oracle ga je dal apache foundation
<dz0ny> libre
<CrazyLemon> ampak libre se hitreje razvija
<dz0ny> ah .random rabmo
 * miha pokes sasa84 
<idioterna> slax0r: libreoffice dej gor
<sasa84> slax0r, kingsoft office mam tud na kompu
<idioterna> slax0r: trenutno najmanj broken microsoft compatibility
<LorD_DDooM> libre office je super. čeprav s konevrzijo bodo še zmer težave, bojda ima softmaker office najboljši konverter
<sasa84> men je libreoffice najbolš programčič za pisat, sm se ful navadla
<slax0r> meh...za pisat mam 'vim'...
<sasa84> kingsoft office mam tko...k sm mogla kšno diplomsko urejat, ki je bla v wordu
<dz0ny> list papirja in 200€ nalivnik ftw
<slax0r> sam moram neke dokumente za firmo pregledat in spreminjat, pa rabim nek office
<dz0ny> hipsterish
<sasa84> dz0ny, jst tud pišem z nalivniki ^^
<slax0r> svincnik > nalivnik
<sasa84> za 200€... morš met od watermarka za vsaj 600 :P
<dz0ny> ggekish je z google voice
<slax0r> kaj pa ce kdaj gravitacija na zemlji pade? :P
<sasa84> slax0r, pol si naj*
<slax0r> hja...pisu bom se pa zmer lahk :D
<sasa84> pr navadnem svinčniku ne :)
<dz0ny> slax0r: v bistu prej najebeš kot pa nalivnik
<sasa84> lol dz0ny
<LorD_DDooM> Je to že NASA ugotovila, ko so namenili milijone za razvoj nalivnika v breztežnostnem prostoru... medtem ko so Rusi ves čas uproabljali navaden svinčnik
<slax0r> btw, na sluzben laptop sm dal linux, yay
 * slax0r is happy
<dz0ny> mhm pa še brišeš lahko bp
<dz0ny> praktični ti rusi :)
<zdobersek> !g nasa pencil myth
<Pepelka> Fact or Fiction?: NASA Spent Millions to Develop a Pen that Would ... http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=fact-or-fiction-nasa-spen
<zdobersek> 'But, alas, it is just a myth.'
<idioterna> dobr myth
<slax0r> to sm enkrat en standup comedy poslusu na to temo
<miha> men je tale najboljši http://www.snopes.com/military/lighthouse.asp
<Pepelka> snopes.com: Lighthouse and Aircraft Carrier
<Pepelka> »Aircraft carrier attempts to bully lighthouse into moving out of its way.«
<dz0ny> NASA will furlough most of its employees. Essential mission control operations and employees will continue, but the vast majority of NASA employees are going home - and I do mean home, because NASA’s on-site housing for employees is being shut down.
<dz0ny> hm se par drugih
<dz0ny> http://we-are-star-stuff.tumblr.com/post/62788339584/shutdown-101-whats-going-to-happen-tonight-at
<Pepelka> WE ARE STAR STUFF. • Shutdown 101: What's Going To Happen Tonight At Midnight?
<Pepelka> »natellite: So as this is likely the first government shutdown in the memory of most if not all of the people posting here on tumblr (I was 8 in 1995), it might be helpful to refresh our memories on what exactly is going to happen when the federal government doesn’t have a budget. 800,000 federal employees have to go home. There’s no money to pay them, and coming to work on a volunteer basis gets into some tricky legal areas. While in the past 
<miha> američani majo dobre živce. pr nas bi že bil konec sveta.
<idioterna> miha: to se pa mocno motis.
<idioterna> pri nas je ze konec sveta.
<miha> idioterna: haha
<slax0r> jos jedno vprasanje
<slax0r> a je kak mail client zmozen povezat z exchange?
<miha> slax0r: http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/smb-technologist/connect-the-thunderbird-email-client-to-your-exchange-server/ ?
<Pepelka> Connect the Thunderbird email client to your Exchange server - TechRepublic
<Pepelka> »Looking for an Outlook replacement? If so, try using Thunderbird with the ExQuilla addon to get an email client connected with an Exchange 2007 or 2010 server.«
<idioterna> miha: sm slikco narisu
<idioterna> http://bou.si/rest/inventura.jpg
<slax0r> miha: sem probal tist plugin za TB, pa ni ravno to to :/
<CrazyLemon> evolution!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<slax0r> najbolj bi rabu za koledar, ravno to mi ne dela na TB
<slax0r> kar pa tut na OWA ni :/
<yang_> Koncno en "boljsi" social network http://g.nu
<Pepelka> GNU social
<dz0ny> hm a to je text only :)
<dz0ny> via unix pipes :)
<yang_> ;)
<yang_> p2p bo
<dz0ny> haha with php
<dz0ny> to bo prej z poštnim golobom prišlo :)
<dz0ny> kot pa prek gnut
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/ORXTI.jpg
<CrazyLemon> SFW!!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<slax0r> bah...gnome :/
<yang_> hehe, bomo vidli
<dz0ny> gnome main wizzard je rekel da je linux dead zarad osx, potem je Å¡el pisat .net appe :)
<dz0ny> everyone hates gnome.. for some reason
<dz0ny> pa gnome ni gnu :)
<slax0r> posebaj ko ga moras na slackware namescat :P
<miha> idioterna: lepo
<yang_> 10 strani navodil za instalacijo gnu-social :/
<dz0ny> ja php :)
<dz0ny> yang_: namesti php 5.5 potem pa samo php -S 0.0.0.0:8080
<dz0ny> done it works :)
<dz0ny> kak apache :)
<yang_> mislim da bo spletna stran nudila nek vmesnik tipa FB
<yang_> za vse tiste, ki ne bodo imeli lokalnega configa
<yang_> kar seveda spet porusi idejno zasnovo
<slax0r> dz0ny: zakaj bi naj bil linux dead zarad osx?
<dz0ny> sej kar je na php it won't work
<dz0ny> slax0r: ne vem tako je napsial ker ma boljši ui, pa inovativen
<dz0ny> itd
<yang_> social newtorking strani so zanimive ravno zato, ker rabis samo login/password, da jih lahko uporabljas, vse zadeve nalagas na centraliziran server, seveda pa zaradi tega lahko pride do zlorab
<slax0r> ne vem kaj je tako inovativnega na osx...
<dz0ny> slax0r: na wired je njegov članek iz leda 2008
<dz0ny> leta*
<dz0ny> jao
<slax0r> ravnokar berem :)
<dz0ny> v glavnem openoffice backdoored linux v javno upravo https://slo-tech.com/novice/t582532#crta
<dz0ny> ce se smem promovirat
<dz0ny> i call it win :)
<slax0r> sm kr not padu u to linux vs windoze debato na slotechu :D
<CrazyLemon> pointless :)
<slax0r> mislim kake nekateri pisejo
<slax0r> "linux se ze 10 let vrti sam okrog sebe..." al neki, ya right :)
<slax0r> se spomnim ko sem pred nevem kolk leti sam namescal svojo prvo distribucijo
<dz0ny> trolls will troll
<slax0r> ko sm ceu vikend porabu da sm sistem pripravu do tega da mi je X zacel delat :D
<zdobersek> moles will mole
<slax0r> mislim da je bil mandrake
<dz0ny> ja mandrake je bil zraven pcmediji
<dz0ny> slackware zraven swpower
<dz0ny> joker pa ne vem ce je kaj mel
<slax0r> a zdaj, moj brat mojster, k je totaln lajk, me en dan poklice naj pridem neki pogledat in se ustavim po poti iz sihta in lej ga frajera, si je kr ubuntu vrgu gor :D
<dz0ny> p:
<slax0r> ja, kasnej je blo pr pcmedija ja
<slax0r> sam sm to se mislim da prej rihtal
<slax0r> ne vem, je ze dolg nazaj
<lynxlynxlynx> uff, tale st članek je pa ornk flamefest
<dz0ny> no jaz sem mel včeraj tri bližnje sorodnike, ki gredo na faks al pa so nafaksu k si ne znajo office namestit
<lynxlynxlynx> že dolg nisem videl takega
<dz0ny> pa moram pol jaz
<slax0r> pa tko je moj brat...ne ve si nardit ama nista
<slax0r> a potem si pa kr naenkrat sam ubuntu vrze gor :D
<slax0r> kako ti je pa ratal? ma ne vem, neki sm klikal in evo :D
<lynxlynxlynx> heh
<lynxlynxlynx> če jih ne naučiš, se jih ne boš znebil
<lynxlynxlynx> una modra o ribah in ribičih
<dz0ny> mhm men se tud zdi da je kot spyware easy install
<slax0r> nism ga nic ucil, kr sam je to postimal, mal sm mu pol pokazal ta apt-get in te zadeve
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny MS Office?
<lynxlynxlynx> sej mislim Å¡e tele Å¡tudente
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: jap
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny legal?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny> ja majo licenco od faksa
<dz0ny> student edition neki
<CrazyLemon> za office? thats new
<dz0ny> pa sej maš tud win, pa jaz sem mel autocad :)
<CrazyLemon> vem da imaš vse različice windowsov
<CrazyLemon> pa tist 3d software
<CrazyLemon> & stuff
<CrazyLemon> sam office v mojih časih ni bil na voljo :)
<dz0ny> ja $m je pogruntov kako se backdoorat
<dz0ny> in a sense
<CrazyLemon> give them for free pa bodo to hoteli uporabljat tudi v državni upravi
<CrazyLemon> ? .<
<CrazyLemon> :>*
<slax0r> typo fail much? :)
<CrazyLemon> en mal :)
<dz0ny> http://www.24ur.com/ruski-mraz-bo-dosegel-tudi-slovenijo.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Ruski mraz bo dosegel tudi Slovenijo
<Pepelka> »Iznad Skandinavije se proti srednji Evropi in tudi proti našim krajem širi območje visokega zračnega tlaka. Ta bo k nam prinesel suh, a hladen zrak, zato vremenoslovci za četrtek in petek opozarjajo, da je na izpostavljenih legah možna slana.«
<slax0r> moram res priznat da je ubuntu pripeljal linux zelo dalec naprej, ceprav ga ne prenesem :D
<dz0ny> hm Å¡e dobro da smo letos xtra z drvmi norel :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny že kurite?
<dz0ny> ne mamo že za drug let zrihtano :P
<dz0ny> je lahko small ice age
<CrazyLemon> torej ste posekal vse do hrvaške? :D
<slax0r> ce olja/plina zmanka gremo k dz0ny-ju!
<dz0ny> drugač pa kurmo ja
<dz0ny> hehe
<dz0ny> zaenkrat se še izplača
<slax0r> drva so itak se najcenejsa oblika
<CrazyLemon> odvisno kje si :)
<dz0ny> mhm
<slax0r> tudi to je res
<dz0ny> pr na s je kul ker mamo svoj gozd
<CrazyLemon> nam se bl splača elektrike (klime)
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> elektrika*
<yang_> idioterna: mensezdi un mail super
<dz0ny> pa dobro tesnenje vrat in oken
<dz0ny> pa maš win ker itak sam piha
<dz0ny> pa 7cm snega je :)
<dz0ny> tle pa igluje delamo
<CrazyLemon> v igluju je tudi prijetno ;)
<dz0ny> to sem že povedal da smo bili v cšod v ankaranu januarja
<dz0ny> sem imel tri sloje na seb pa me je Å¡e zeblo zarad tiste burje
<slax0r> ouyea
<slax0r> my new rig is already at the post! :D
<dz0ny> intel ali amd?
<slax0r> amd...pf
<slax0r> placeval 3x vecjo ceno za cpu
<sasa84> pr nas tud že zakurmo
<dz0ny> lol http://radiostudent.si/peticija/
<Pepelka> Peticija za ohranitev, obstoj in razvoj neodvisnega Radia Å tudent
<Pepelka> »Peticija za ohranitev, obstoj in razvoj RŠ«
<dz0ny> YU
 * sasa84 je priročna az ožent, ker bo povirbala par ha gozda in ostalga :P
<sasa84> za*
<dz0ny> sasa84: to ti ne pomaga če nimaš moža ki bo tud kaj delal v gozdu :)
<idioterna> yang_: men pa brezvezn
<idioterna> yang_: velik izmisljenih stvari je not, pa nobene smiselne resitve nikjer ne predlaga za karkoli
<idioterna> yang_: dela se, da smo vcasih bols zivel in so otroc mel boljsa otrostva
<idioterna> pa ni res.
<yang_> mogoce si pa ti iz te novodobne generacije bolj
<yang_> ma vsa zadeva je bolj kot hec misljena, a nis opazil ?
<yang_> ni to znanstvena studija
<idioterna> people take it seriously
<yang_> ehhh
<sasa84> <dz0ny> sasa84: to ti ne pomaga če nimaš moža ki bo tud kaj delal v gozdu :)
<sasa84> kaj pa če znam tud kej sama? :P
<sasa84> dz0ny, a vi tud polet kurte cenralno zarad vode?
<idioterna> a dej no sasa84, punce pa ja ne znajo nc delat.
 * yang_ doda nov skill na CV - futranje konjev
<sasa84> idioterna, :>
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> js nimam tega na CV
<idioterna> pa znam futrat pretty much vse udomacene zivali
<dz0ny> hm po 2015 boš rabila izpit za lastnika gozdov, varno sečnjo in spravilo pa nek tečaj o rastlinah in živalih v gozdu .
<yang_> ej idioterna jst eno tako poznam k sama celotno kmetijo upravlja
<idioterna> yang_: lies
<idioterna> yang_: zenske nc ne znajo
<yang_> gres stavit za 100 eur ?
<dz0ny> sasa84: ne mamo električni, kombinirani
<idioterna> pod 9000 evrov ne stavim
<idioterna> http://www.thedailyshow.com/full-episodes/mon-september-30-2013-bill-o-reilly
<Pepelka> September 30, 2013 - Bill O'Reilly | The Daily Show With Jon Stewart - Full Episode Video | Comedy Central
<Pepelka> »Republicans threaten to shutter the government if their Obamacare demands go unmet, and Bill O'Reilly talks Syria and "Killing Jesus."«
<dz0ny> hm tole je pa že too much http://www.younited.com/
<Pepelka> younited - all your content 100% alive
<Pepelka> »Younited helps you share and organize all your content in a safe and easy way. We like what Dropbox and SkyDrive do. We just added privacy and fun. Welcome to younited.«
<dz0ny> kr vsak hoče met cloud ala dropbox
<yang_> saska ti posljem en mail
<yang_> za lepsi dan
<sasa84> ok yang_ :)
<sasa84> dz0ny, DB ftw! :>
<yang_> daj mi napisi mail na pvt
<dz0ny> idioterna: tistega k se je Å¡el pa raperja pa ni :P
<dz0ny> ni rapal sam hotel je da zgleda tako :)
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwV3YUlZSxI
<Pepelka> How we do it in Slovenia | Matej Mohoric World Champion U23 Firenze - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Watch this!! Matej Mohoric has some unusual downhill skills.«
<CrazyLemon> OLD
<CrazyLemon> tudi sam sm to probal na spustu.. fajn gre.. nisi pa najbl stabilen
<dz0ny> http://24ur.com/6qbe8e
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - FOTO: Proga zaradi iztirjenja vlaka zaprta, v Luki čakata dve ladji
<Pepelka> »Vlak, ki je iz Kopra v Linz peljal železovo rudo, je zapeljal na kamenje in se iztiril. Proga je zaprta. Potniški promet teče, a je treba vmes presesti na avtobus. Tovorni vlaki ne morejo nadaljevati poti, v Luki Koper nanje čakata dve ladji.«
<miha> dz0ny: hvala, sm se registriral :)
<Sky[x]> lp lubice
<Sky[x]> kako ste ?
<Sky[x]> :
<Sky[x]> :)
 * miha bitchslap Sky[x]  :)
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: pejstnu sm zato k je s telefonom posnet tv pa huda muzika zravn
<Sky[x]> o lejga mihata :D
<CrazyLemon> idioterna sej vem :)
<CrazyLemon> pa prenos je mel na slo2 on pa snema belgijski stream :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, bohnedej se tko vozt...si boš kej pokvaru :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ni nič za pokvarit!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<idioterna> a ti si tut pussy
<idioterna> jsm su vceri na polno po dezju
<idioterna> pa temi
<idioterna> hehe
<CrazyLemon> js sovražim kolesarjenje po dežju :)
<idioterna> men je pa awesome
<idioterna> k ni teh jebenih kolesarjev po cestah
<idioterna> se loh normalno vozs.
<idioterna> let me demo
<idioterna> sam da najdem adapter
<Sky[x]> ej a lohk od virtualboxa smanjsam disk enm virtualcu ?
<CrazyLemon> meni pa ne ker se mi tok umažejo očala da ne vidim kam vozim :)
<Sky[x]> resizov sem ga
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> js nimam ocal
<idioterna> ooh, offensive
<idioterna> http://i.imgur.com/Z21pXhe.jpg
<idioterna> also nice
<idioterna> http://www.gocompare.com/coveredcontent/coveredimages/218344/fun-facts-about-cats-web.png
<CrazyLemon> "hello ladies"
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> mmm product placement there
<idioterna> vsec mi je ta
<idioterna> 28% M and 40% F wouldn't leave their pet for any human
<idioterna> me zanima kasn je procent za pse
<idioterna> sej res video
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: evo pocas bo
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atXTnz_dlWw
<Pepelka> What Are These I Don't Even - YouTube
<zdobersek> kasni junaki, ki poganjajo IE v VM na 'linuxih'?
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> ja nas support tam testira ie
<idioterna> v virtualboxih
<idioterna> http://i.imgur.com/Jgb70p1.gif
<slax0r> dz0ny: sem si vzel mal casa, pa prebral to od tega gnome lulcka...cela zgodba se mi zdi tko, ubuntu dropped gnome and he cried like a little baby and ran away from gnome..
<slax0r> zato ker so tko failal z gnome3
<zdobersek> link do lulckove zgodbe?
<slax0r> http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2012/08/osx-killed-linux/
<Pepelka> How Apple Killed the Linux Desktop and Why That Doesn't Matter | Wired Enterprise | Wired.com
<Pepelka> »It's hard to say exactly what percentage of desktop and laptop computers run Apple OSX, but it's clear that the operating system has made slow but steady gains at chipping away at Microsoft's lead. Some figures put the number at about 6-7% of the desktop market. Linux may have seen a surge last year, but it still hasn't seen the sort of growth OSX has, nor the growth that Linux supporters have long hoped for«
<zdobersek> kdo tocno je lulcek?
<zdobersek> de Icaza?
<slax0r> once a central figure in the development of the Linux desktop environment GNOMe
<idioterna> http://dpaste.com/1402194/
<Pepelka> dpaste: #1402194
<idioterna> sm lihkar commitu
<idioterna> po tem k sta si dva laptope pobrisala pa en produkcojo.
<idioterna> produkcijo.
<zdobersek> lol
<lynxlynxlynx> hah
<slax0r> epic...
<lynxlynxlynx> ampak začetniška
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> on je diplomiran
<idioterna> js pa nism
<idioterna> tko da
<idioterna> zihr bo revertal
<zdobersek> se jst nisem tko leet
<idioterna> http://de2.eu.apcdn.com/full/108739.jpg
<dz0ny> wtf
<dz0ny> kam so pa ti zasliš
<zdobersek> a je on s coste concordie dobu tole pod kontrolo?
<idioterna> mogoce je s tem iz zapora pobegnu
<zdobersek> in, seveda, ipad photographing
<dz0ny> skipper i see cars
<dz0ny> impossibru
<slax0r> what in the serious fark? :O
<zdobersek> god dammit Leo, wake up.
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFgQjTqKfOQ
<Pepelka> I soccorsi al sottomarino #L1F3 a Milano - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Il sottomarino #L1F3 emerso questa mattina a Milano: arrivano i soccorsi!«
<slax0r> one quick kvescn
<slax0r> how? o.O
<zdobersek> capitalism.
<dz0ny> reklama je
<zdobersek> WHAT
<zdobersek> NO
<dz0ny> haha http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2013/09/30/federal-workers-who-check-their-e-mail-during-a-shutdown-will-be-breaking-the-law/
<Pepelka> Federal workers who check their e-mail during a shutdown will be breaking the law
<Pepelka> »It's the one time when not doing your job really, really matters.«
<dz0ny> "Excuse me while I go fantasize about a fleet of federal carrier pigeons."
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj se jim dogaja? a bo mel cel sektor stavko al kaj?
<CrazyLemon> ni denarja
<idioterna> lynxlynxlynx: ne, republikanci so talibani
<idioterna> pa ne approvajo budgeta
<idioterna> in ce tega ne nardijo federal government neha delat
<idioterna> po zakonu
<idioterna> obama pa noce razveljavt zakona, k so ga sprejel 2009, ustavno sodisce je pa reklo da zakon ni protiustaven 2012
<lynxlynxlynx> aha
<lynxlynxlynx> mislim da rečejo temu balkanisation ;)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.mozilla.org/sl/ - nov design
<idioterna> republikanci pa pravjo "z iranom se pogaja, z nami pa ne"
<Pepelka> Mozilla — Dom projekta Mozilla — mozilla.org
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: začni o redesignu ubuntu.si :P
<idioterna> js sam cakam da bo mel ksn speech k bo reku "united states doesn't negotiate with terrorists"
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny meh :)
<dz0ny> http://isthegovernmentopen.com/ lol
<Pepelka> Is the government open?
<Pepelka> »Working hard, or hardly workin'? Amiright? By Michael Tomko (@michaeltomko)«
<LorD_DDooM> A se da kje legalno dobit (download) tko novejšo verzijo winsev....imam original CD, samo je letnik 2009... da bi bil Win7 SP1 in mi ni potrebno vseh popravkov gor dajat?
<idioterna> ne.
<idioterna> microsoft se ni v 90s k se je dal z neta stoct stuff
<idioterna> probi na ubuntu dt steam pa poisc ce majo win7 not
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> LorD_DDooM: en app obstaj ki ti integrira na cd
<LorD_DDooM> ja, nLite in podobni appi... samo se mi ne da s tem ukvarjat
<dz0ny> nope
<dz0ny> prenese ti posodobitve pa namesti
<dz0ny> v enem paketu
<dz0ny> sam traja
<idioterna> brez tega ne bo slo
<idioterna> no ja
<LorD_DDooM> A to tist autopacther2000?
<idioterna> loh kups enterprise windowse
<idioterna> pa ti dajo un SES al kva je ze
<LorD_DDooM> Vem da se je XP dalo dobit iso z SP2
<idioterna> nek un njihov enterprise console k loh poklikas vse
<dz0ny> mah ne najdem enkrat sem delal
<idioterna> ja na thepiratebay
<idioterna> prej si reku legalno
<LorD_DDooM> Ne, je bilo kr legalno
<dz0ny> LorD_DDooM: ce si še na faksu maš zihr dostop do msdn
<dz0ny> tam boš tud mel iso z spi1
<LorD_DDooM> Pojma nimam, zdaj sem na podiplomcu, samo naš faks tega nikoli ni imel (ne da bi vedel)
<idioterna> msdnaa
<idioterna> LorD_DDooM: a si zihr
<idioterna> LorD_DDooM: legalno loh dobis vm image z microsofta
<dz0ny> če si pod uni lj maš
<dz0ny> vpraši kakšnega na faksu ki je za to odgovoren
<LorD_DDooM> vidim da ti winsi še zmer ne pustijo jezika spremenit iz default v karkoli drugega če nimaš ultimate verzije
<slax0r> zakaj pa bi ti naenkrat pustil?
<slax0r> ce je to nov feature po visti se mi zdi ;)
<idioterna> ja placat mors
<idioterna> za tak privilegij
<LorD_DDooM> Z offici je pa isto verjetno, piratebay is your friend (serijsko imam za vse verzije)?
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> mislm dokler mas licenco te tut noben ne bo ganjal
<LorD_DDooM> Zgleda lahko Office 2013 downloadaš iz MS strani..samo rabiš nek MS account.
<idioterna> ja kr nared
<sasa84> ej folk... obstaja utf8 koda za ubuntu logo?
<LorD_DDooM> 
<LorD_DDooM> a dela? :)
<sasa84> radi!
<sasa84> kok pa zveš utf8ž? :)
<sasa84> ma to en sprašuje :)
<LorD_DDooM> 
<sasa84> 
<lynxlynxlynx> lih mi je kapnilo, da je python user group PUG
<LorD_DDooM> Jaz sem odprl LibreOffice writer -> inster special character -> font:ubuntu-> insert
<sasa84> k jst sm iskala...tm pa nism nč vidla :)
<LorD_DDooM> Font moraš dat na Ubuntu
<sasa84> sej mam ubuntu fonte
<LorD_DDooM> Čisto spodaj bi morali biti
<sasa84> aaaa, najdlaaa
 * sasa84 mal blont
<sasa84> tnx LorD_DDooM :)
<LorD_DDooM> Samo če un nima teh fontov verjetno ne vidi tega...pomoje
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, zrihtano!
<sasa84> zlat si! :*
<sasa84> :$
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Acookook: Re: Dodali smo vodnik za Ubuntu 13.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40711/#p40711
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1983-1: Python 2.7 vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1983-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1985-1: Python 3.3 vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1985-1/
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPVWy1tFXuc
<Pepelka> The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug - HD Main Trailer - Official Warner Bros. UK - YouTube
<Pepelka> »"The Hobbit:The Desolation of Smaug" opens nationwide across the UK on 13th December 2013 Facebook - http://on.fb.me/10yMZfh Twitter - http://bit.ly/12kyYmV ...«
<anny> o miškoti
<sasa84> hihi, o anny :)
<anny> ste kaj pridni?
<zdobersek> hahah http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AdrCxkpdDc&feature=share
<Pepelka> GTA V - Mount Chiliad Police Chase - YouTube
<Pepelka> »So funny to go up the Mount Chiliad when beeing chased. Best place to blow up Helicopters with Sticky Bombs. NOTE: This was recorded in 2 chases to get more ...«
<sasa84> zdobersek, hudo!!!
<CrazyLemon> kva sm ga gonu!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<idioterna> url
<CrazyLemon> http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/252980846/397336
<Pepelka> Izola - Muggia - Izola | Cycling Workout | Endomondo
<Pepelka> »Dražen Matešić was out cycling 48.25 km using Endomondo.«
<CrazyLemon> na koncu je bilo 50km.. sam me je en zmotu pa sm skenslal predčasno
<zdobersek> suure
<zdobersek> jst pa ze tretji dan abstiniram
<CrazyLemon> glede na to da je bil prvih 7km veter v prsa.. sm zelo zadovoljen s današnjim rezultatom!
<CrazyLemon> max. gusts 43km/h
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Dodali smo vodnik za Ubuntu 13.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40712/#p40712
<zdobersek> I'd give ya kudos if this was on Strava
<CrazyLemon> če koga zanima..extreme vital ponuja 10€ (ob nakupu nad 50€) popusta če se registrirate do 15.10
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek its not kudos yet.. ko bo 27+ km/h pol bo kudos
<sasa84> no no CrazyLemon ...a tekmujš z idioterna ?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1986-1: Network Audio System (NAS) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1986-1/
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ah kje :) on ma 5x več kilometrov :)
<sasa84> no no CrazyLemon ...sam da vemo :P
<idioterna>  Avg. Speed 25.0 km/h
<idioterna> srsly
<idioterna> k stare mame na rogovcih!
<idioterna> al upostevas zastarele predpise :)
<idioterna> mi je pa vsec da je izola-koper 50m nad morjem :)
<CrazyLemon> ja.. GPS kaže vse +50m
<CrazyLemon> tudi prejšni je
<sasa84> idioterna, CrazyLemon kolesar pa to posluša http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1bExWo6O98&feature=share
<Pepelka> Simona Weiss Tisoč želja /december 1991, studio M3, Božična oddaja/ - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Žal se je ohranil le "first take", drugi je uničen, ker je kaseta ležala in teža koluta je zmečkala slabo naviti trak. Zakaj to omenjam: ker me je Simona pre...«
<sasa84> ni čudn, da mu gre počas...
<idioterna> sasa84: ne bom tega gledu
<CrazyLemon> wtf :)
<idioterna> mi bo se bl znizal iq
<CrazyLemon> noben pri zdravi pameti ne bo tega gledal & poslušal
<sasa84> kolega je pastnu na fb...kao kera koreografija :D
<idioterna> ne upam si no
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5tEhW0Z1fg poslusam, is nice
<Pepelka> Yeasayer - 2080 + Lyrics - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Yesayer's track 2080 off of All Hour Cymbals No copyright infringement intended All rights to Yeasayer and label«
<CrazyLemon> o presnet naj bo ta chrome
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jst sm že par mesecev na ff...mam povn "organ, ki ga nimam" chrome-a
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 why?
<LorD_DDooM> Zato ker sasa84 ve kaj je dobro zanjo, thats why
<CrazyLemon> seriously.. posluša simono weiss in ve kaj je dobro zanjo.. seriously LorD_DDooM
<CrazyLemon> :D
<idioterna> chrome je spyware
<idioterna> tko k steam
<idioterna> za to clovk rab posebi masino
<idioterna> evo dobra muzika
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lFzu74gtQo
<Pepelka> Robbie Basho - Green River Suite - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Amazing opener to Basho's tremendous 1978 album "Visions of the Country"«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/avtomoto/novice/2013/10/avtomobil_cez_motoriste.aspx
<Pepelka> Voznik Å¡portnega terenca v smrtnem strahu povozil motorista - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Moški, z ženo na sopotniškem in hčerko na zadnjem sedežu, je v navalu panike povozil več motoristov. Razlog naj bi bil strah.«
<lynxlynxlynx> ej, a priporočate kakega od minibookov (ala eee)? rabim neki poceni za skok v tujino
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: kje je pa blo to
<CrazyLemon> idioterna new york
<idioterna> lynxlynxlynx: rajs tablco nes sabo
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: a, kul
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, zto k mam mn problemov s ff
<lynxlynxlynx> ma nisem ziher, da so dovolj funkcionalne
<sasa84> eee, LorD_DDooM ve kok gre pr men :P
<idioterna> lynxlynxlynx: kaj mors pa delat?
<idioterna> lynxlynxlynx: mislm ce rabs ssh pa browser je tablca super
<lynxlynxlynx> ma sam en trening grem dol izvest
<idioterna> ne kaj mors delat na comp
<lynxlynxlynx> lih tolk za kej pokazat / zapisat
<idioterna> aja hm ja
<idioterna> ce rabs vga pol pa verjetn kr laptop, sam za pocen dobis res sranje
<LorD_DDooM> Pred časom se je Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E135 dalo dobiti za 245€ in je soliden netbook...
<idioterna> ja odvisn kaj mors pokazat
<idioterna> za vstekat na projektor pa decent prezentacijo kazat uresnic ni
<lynxlynxlynx> to me sploh ne skrbi, ziher bo dol kej tazga
<lynxlynxlynx> LorD_DDooM: hvala
<idioterna> aja pol pa kr vzem karkol prakticno
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, si tuki?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 depends
<sasa84> failsafe xterm... varovalka xterm?
<sasa84> failsafe mode je zasilni način
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če je res failsafe zasilni
<CrazyLemon> failsafe je da ne varno pred odpovedjo
<sasa84> nekakšen "backup"
<CrazyLemon> am.. dont think so
<idioterna> sasa84: zasilni terminal
<sasa84> ahaaa
<idioterna> lahko tut zasilni x terminal
<idioterna> k enim je ta x pomembn
<sasa84> mogoče boljše
<idioterna> k iz x terminala lahko browser pozenes
<idioterna> iz konzole pa tezje
<sasa84> hvala idioterna!
<andrej> heh
<Sky[x]> lp
<sasa84> lp Sky[x]
<sasa84> dobro jutro andrej
<zdobersek> http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2013/10/valve-registers-european-trademark-for-half-life-3/
<Pepelka> Valve registers European trademark for Half-Life 3 | Ars Technica
<Pepelka> »Filing proves company is aware of mysterious numeral following two.«
<CrazyLemon> js ime programa ne bi lih prevajal
<lynxlynxlynx> Bondwell b 210 je XT notebook in je en prvih notebookov, ne vsebuje trdega diska in ima zaradi tega dve disketni enoti da ena nadeomešča disk
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj vse najdeš na bolhi
<CrazyLemon> best buy!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<andrej> Zdravo sasa
<CrazyLemon> .sc vaults cry no more
<breza> Vaults - Cry No More(4 minute) http://soundcloud.com/entervaults/cry-no-more ♥1,990 ▶183,350
<andrej> Dober vecer
<CrazyLemon> Živjo Ondrej
<andrej> howdy limona :)
<CrazyLemon> .imdb pacific rim
<breza> Pacific Rim (2013) - 7.6(✋ 105,437) (RT 72) http://imdb.com/title/tt1663662
<breza> As a war between humankind and monstrous sea creatures wages on, a former pilot and a trainee are paired up to drive a seemingly obsolete special weapon in a desperate effort to save the world from the apocalypse.
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny gledal ? ^
<sasa84> howdy limona :D
<sasa84> hahahaha
<sasa84> monstrous sea creatures ...dj no CrazyLemon :P
<sasa84> raj Å¡e 1x poglej top gun :>
<andrej> i find the whole idea of a schizophrenic cyborg ludicrous :)
<zdobersek> Idris!
<idioterna> ceski filmi pac
<idioterna> and i don't mean that in a literal sense
<sasa84> zdobersek, idris?
<Sky[x]> pacific rim je kr zanimiv :)
<Sky[x]> sam top gun pa zmaga :D
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhtKj7-kGq4 je dobr film
<Pepelka> Kolya full movie part 1 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Watch full movie : http://bit.ly/IldH3S Kolya Part 1 Full Movie, Kolya Part 1 Movie, Kolya Movie Part 1, Kolya Part 1 The Movie, Kolya Part 2 Full Movie, Kol...«
<idioterna> pa je ceski.
<sasa84> mene bo pol strah, če so pošasti :P
<idioterna> aha vidm
<idioterna> da uresnici ni film
<idioterna> sam reklama za crappy warez site
<idioterna> no, js mam dvd
<idioterna> ce kdo rab.
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kere slikce moramo pofotkat za ubuntu docs
<andrej> man ... current spoken slovene isn't too dissimilar to how English and Nuzild compare :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, am...
<idioterna> andrej: what's nuzild? :)
<CrazyLemon> dlizun in reverse ?
<andrej> Nuzild = "New Zealand English" :)
<idioterna> oh
<idioterna> well
<idioterna> we're in IT
<idioterna> i'm sure diplomatic irc channels insert random french words in their statements
<andrej> heh
<andrej> but do they butcher  existing vocab & grammar? :)
<sasa84> hahahahahaha idioterna :>
<sasa84> jaoo, ti jih pa pokaš :D
<idioterna> no clue, but i've been learning french and the grammar is already as bloody and gory as it will ever get
<andrej> LOL
<andrej> "Today, I can still eat:
<andrej> 2675 out of about 3905 cals"
<andrej> I like running to work :D
<idioterna> you ran 1500 calories?
<andrej> Not quite ... 1230
<idioterna> that's still about 2 hours worth, right?
<zdobersek> not necessarily
<CrazyLemon> its less
<zdobersek> still, run for ~1 hour to work ... :>
<lynxlynxlynx> aha, zdaj je jasno http://i.imgur.com/Db79A43.png
<andrej> 1h20 ... chuck in a few hills ... and a reasonale average over the whole distance
<idioterna> my garmin says i do 600kcal per hour
<idioterna> oh yeahj
<idioterna> hills
<idioterna> those do make a big difference
<zdobersek> sweet
<idioterna> i remember the pics of the three hills around wellington you pasted
<andrej> Heh
<andrej> two of the three are around 190m, which isn't that much ... but it sure slows me down a tad ;}
<idioterna> i think i get around 400kcal for walking the dog
<andrej> I like my fitbit, too ... caters nicely to this data obsessed geek
<idioterna> it's about an hour and it's a 300m hill
<idioterna> i think about 7km
<andrej> that's a brisk walk!
<idioterna> yeah i just keep up with the dog
<andrej> Most people would have to run :}
<idioterna> i'm tall
<idioterna> and heavy :\
<andrej> And now I need my shower :D
<andrej> Heh
<idioterna> enjoy
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kaj je s slikami? :)
<idioterna> Furloughed Federal Workers Can't Check Their Email... But Don't Worry, The NSA Can Still Check Yours
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a pride en ppa al kwa že, k preneseš?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne bi vedu :)
<sasa84> to sm lansk let al kdaj nek ustvarjala
<sasa84> pozabla :\
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nevermind
<sasa84> sam vem, d sm mela oriđinal fotke na kompu pa...
<sasa84> bom koordinatorja vprašala :P
<gregor3000> a se kdo drug ne more prenesti libre office iz strani. probam prenesti za windows pa niti torenta ne dobim, ker je kar naprej connection timed out
<CrazyLemon> gregor3000 http://sl.libreoffice.org/prenosi/
<Pepelka> Prenosi » Slovenski LibreOffice
<CrazyLemon> dela normalno
<sasa84> gregor3000, dela
<LorD_DDooM> jaz sem ravno eno uro nazaj prenesel torrent za windows, je Å¡lo brez problemov...navaden http download se je pa vlekel
<gregor3000> ne ne dela mi. pa to ni res. samo se v linux probam...
<gregor3000> ja tu pa gre. to je pa bizarno. v windows niti z FF niti z IE ne gre in je timed out
<CrazyLemon> meni se ne zdi bizarno.. windows sucks! </troll>
<andrej> If windows sucked one might at least get SOME benefits from it ;D
<dz0ny> idioterna: U.S. spy agencies face big layoffs in government shutdown: http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/10/01/us-usa-fiscal-spies-idUSBRE9900ZF20131001
<Pepelka> U.S. spy agencies face big layoffs in government shutdown| Reuters
<Pepelka> »WASHINGTON (Reuters) - More than 70 percent of the civilians working for U.S. spy agencies have been deemed non-essential employees and face temporary layoffs due to the government shutdown that began«
<gregor3000> ja sem mislil da je mogoce kaj ip blokiran, potem sem mislil da se ff script blocker vmesava. samo tole me pa ze malce skrbi.
<dz0ny> to je bil snowden recimo
<idioterna> dz0ny: ja, vse bojo odpustil razn unih k dejansko delajo protiustavn stuff :)
<dz0ny> afkors, pa strežnike in strežnice v predstavniškem domu :P
<sasa84> http://youtu.be/Rl6UmyfYpO4?t=5m37s
<Pepelka> The Ultimate Terrible Death Scenes Compilation - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Some of the best "so bad its good" death scenes! Join the community. Send in funny death scenes at: http://2bucksentertainment.com My Facebook page for funny...«
<sasa84> http://youtu.be/nLAhO9Sko68?t=2m21s
<Pepelka> 4 Bad Movie Scenes That Are Awfully Funny - YouTube
<Pepelka> »http://2bucksentertainment.com This channel would not be possible without your contributions. Send in funny clips you find at my site! Sent in by: http://www...«
<sasa84> hahahahaha
<gregor3000> hja sej tud OS mi prepozna kot MacOs namesto kot windows. neki je narobe ampak bo moralo pocakat do vikenda.
<gregor3000> pa vojake so takoj potrdili da bojo dobli pla;ilo. najemniska vojska pac. za domovino... dokler me placajo... naprej!
<gregor3000> ok grem spat. lepo se mejte...
<sasa84> papa gregor3000
<zdobersek> ... mi pa sele zacenjamo!
<zdobersek> whoopwhoop
<zdobersek> ne?
<CrazyLemon> ne
<zdobersek> pol pa jutr!!
<zdobersek> ne?
<dz0ny> The Internship  je kul
<zdobersek> ...
<zdobersek> resno?
<zdobersek> .imdb the internship
<breza> The Internship (2013) - 6.4(✋ 16,367) (RT 35) http://imdb.com/title/tt2234155
<breza> Two salesmen whose careers have been torpedoed by the digital age find their way into a coveted internship at Google, where they must compete with a group of young, tech-savvy geniuses for a shot at employment.
<dz0ny> 25minuta
<dz0ny> hm a je katera komedija na 8?
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<zdobersek> .imdb monty python holy grail
<breza> Monty Python and the Holy Grail (1975) - 8.4(✋ 255,165) (RT 95) http://imdb.com/title/tt0071853
<breza> King Arthur and his knights embark on a low-budget search for the Grail, encountering many very silly obstacles.
<CrazyLemon> vedu sm
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek komi čaka da lahk napiše monty python
<zdobersek> pa si tud gledu?
<CrazyLemon> and/or holy grial
<CrazyLemon> grail*
<CrazyLemon> ne:)
<sasa84> zdobersek, monty pa itak rula
<zdobersek> .imdb shaun of the dead
<breza> Shaun of the Dead (2004) - 8.0(✋ 268,721) (RT 91) http://imdb.com/title/tt0365748
<breza> A man decides to turn his moribund life around by winning back his ex-girlfriend, reconciling his relationship with his mother, and dealing with an entire community that has returned from the dead to eat the living.
<zdobersek> spot on
<zdobersek> .imdb hot fuzz
<sasa84> life of brian, meaning of life, holy grail...
<breza> Hot Fuzz (2007) - 7.9(✋ 235,787) (RT 91) http://imdb.com/title/tt0425112
<breza> Exceptional London cop Nicholas Angel is involuntarily transferred to a quaint English village and paired with a witless new partner. While on the beat, Nicholas suspects a sinister conspiracy is afoot with the residents.
<zdobersek> ugh
<sasa84> ej zdobersek knights who say nii :D
<zdobersek> sasa84: feche la vache!
<CrazyLemon> meh.. old shit
 * CrazyLemon gleda sam $(date +%Y)
<sasa84> haha zdobersek :D
<sasa84> ej folks, a internship pa we're the millers...so že kul krave na pašnikih? :D
<dz0ny> ze Doooolgooooooo"
<CrazyLemon> internship je danes priletel na pašnike
<CrazyLemon> we're the millers pa Å¡e ne
<zdobersek> internship je kokr wedding crashers, sam da crashajo google
<dz0ny> haha
<dz0ny> ja na to foro
<dz0ny> easy peasy
<sasa84> nć, grem pančat
<sasa84> pridno bodte
<sasa84> lahkonočko
<CrazyLemon> matr.. zdej se mi lušta milkshake..extra large
<CrazyLemon> hah
<CrazyLemon> google search ima nov design
<andrej> "zdej se mi lušta milkshake" == ? :)
<CrazyLemon> hum.. lušta means.. desire
<CrazyLemon> craving!
<CrazyLemon> thats the word
<dz0ny> potreben se reče slovensko
<andrej> heh
<CrazyLemon> dont listen to dz0ny
<andrej> what is the actual origin of "lu"?
<CrazyLemon> he's currently in a weird state of mind
<andrej> The German word lusta? :)
<CrazyLemon> andrej i have no idea what german word lusta means
<andrej> "Lusta se mi"
<andrej> Lusts is actually of German origin ... meaning to "have a craving"
<idioterna> lustig = enjoyable
<andrej> Or fun, funny
<idioterna> yeah
<idioterna> we also have "lušten" = "nice, lovely"
<idioterna> but not in any way having a lust
<andrej> I see
<dz0ny> tale google movie je kr kul
<dz0ny> ln
<zdobersek> eh ...
#ubuntu-si 2013-10-02
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] XMir No Longer the Default for Supported Cards in 13.10  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/VsypHvxyjn4/xmir-longer-default-supported-cards-13-10
<dz0ny> “outstanding technical difficulties” as the impetus for pushing back XMir by default for compatible hardware.
<dz0ny> mir is dead
<dz0ny> xmir was never real
<miha> Function not supported on this computer.  :D
<miha> http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/oct/01/glenn-greenwald-janine-gibson-reddit-nsa
<Pepelka> Glenn Greenwald and Janine Gibson: 10 highlights from their Reddit AMA | World news | theguardian.com
<Pepelka> »Guardian US columnist Glenn Greenwald and editor-in-chief Janine Gibson spoke to Redditors about the NSA files, Edward Snowden, and the surveillance state. The full transcript is here«
<zdobersek> hola
<napsy> dan
<breza> Živjo, napsy
<slax0r> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro, slax0r
<miha> http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2013-10-01/ku-klux-klan-rally-becomes-casuality-government-shut-down
<Pepelka> Ku Klux Klan Rally Among Government Shut Down Casualties | Zero Hedge
<Pepelka> »While over 800,000 furloughed government workers took the bulk of today's "shutdown" hit (even if that means record high traffic and ad revenues for the world's porn websites) in the form of compensation (that is merely delayed) one of the parties impacted by the first government shutdown in 17 years was none other than the Ku Klux Klan. Reuters reports that a KKK rally was one of the first casualties of the U.S. government shutdown on Tuesday when
<CrazyLemon> ne morem verjet da folk Å¡e vedno dejansko uporablja incredimail
<slax0r> do believe it...
<CrazyLemon> i cant
<slax0r> I cant believe people still use windoze :P
<slax0r> ok, gamerje razumem
<zdobersek> jst ne morem verjet, da je dz0ny vcerej lajku the internship
<CrazyLemon> whats there not to like
<dz0ny> H
<dz0ny> e
<dz0ny> https://plus.google.com/113370472632620608514/posts/QR5oQK77i3y
<Pepelka> Brent Mcdonald – Google+ - Can't open. .exe on Ubuntu desktop ver 32 bit
<Pepelka> »Can't open. .exe on Ubuntu desktop ver 32 bit«
<dz0ny> :-P
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu 13.10 Will Not Use XMir By Default  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/qYllbP-oTQc/ubuntu-1310-will-not-use-xmir-by-default.html
<CrazyLemon> meeh.. kaka ideja zakaj sta 2 reminderja za enak event?
<dz0ny> kaka reminderja za kak event ?
<CrazyLemon> vedno ko naredim event z reminderjem
<dz0ny> ja ne vem o čemu govoriš :)
<dz0ny> btw a ste videli win9 http://eiskis.net/apps/windows9/screens-full/start.jpg
<CrazyLemon> 1. naredim event z reminderjem
<dz0ny> haha
<dz0ny> wtf is reminderjem
<CrazyLemon> 2. dva reminderja se sprožita in ne en - za enak event
<CrazyLemon> REMINDER-jem
<CrazyLemon> ffs
<dz0ny> ja Å¡e kr ne vem ker app je to
<CrazyLemon> opozorila kaj je že
<CrazyLemon> meh.. pozabi :)
<dz0ny> linux, android, win
<dz0ny> nikol še slišal za to
<CrazyLemon> slišal kdaj za koledar? :)
<dz0ny> jaz uporabljam samo google koledar
<CrazyLemon> no js tudi
<dz0ny> pa alarm clock
<dz0ny> ce ti to nardi na nadroidu maš lahko gor google koledar app
<dz0ny> pa native koledar app
<dz0ny> oba se syncata na google
<CrazyLemon> naredi tako na androidu kot v thunderbirdu
<CrazyLemon> in ne najdem native calendar appa na androidu..sam google koledar
<miha> http://line-mode.cern.ch/
<Pepelka> Line Mode Browser 2013
<Pepelka> »All about remaking the line mode browser.«
<dz0ny> lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f488uJAQgmw
<Pepelka> Kollektivet: Music Video - ÆØÅ (Size Matters) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Music/Lyrics/Performers: Fridtjof StensÆth Josefsen Jakob SchØyen Andersen Mix: Rudi Simmons Directing/Editing Mikael Samuelsen Online/Visuals BjØrn Amundlie...«
<miha> http://rt.com/news/snowden-eu-parliament-protect-whistleblowers-593/
<dz0ny> ok tole je nsfw http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EjJX28S7cY
<Pepelka> Kollektivet: Perverted Lifelessons - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Se Kollektivet hver fredag kl. 16:55 på TV 2! Programmet ser du også gratis på TV 2 SUMO: http://webtv.tv2.no/webtv/sumo/?treeId=3457 TV2: http://www.tv2.no/...«
<CrazyLemon> zamenjal vse ICSe z XMLji in onemogočil obvestila v google koledarju pa je težava rešena
<zdobersek> .plosk
<breza> Chapeau! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAryFIuRxmQ
<anny> dan
<breza> Hej anny, lepo te je videti!
<anny> ku lepo!
<CrazyLemon> Hej anny, lepo te je brati!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<anny> Krejzi da man!
<CrazyLemon> <--
<anny> itak
 * CrazyLemon off 2 make lunch
<anny> dober tek
 * anny tudi gre jest
<anny> lp
<dz0ny> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTQ3NDU
<Pepelka> [Phoronix] AMD Posts A Horde Of New 3D GPU Documentation
<Pepelka> »Phoronix is the leading technology website for Linux hardware reviews, open-source news, Linux benchmarks, open-source benchmarks, distribution screenshots, interviews, and computer hardware tests.«
<CrazyLemon> nice :)
<CrazyLemon> on that note
<CrazyLemon> Latest Beta Driver	116 MB	13.8 Beta	9/30/2013
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> The following packages must be installed in order for the AMD Catalyst™ Linux graphics driver to install and work optimally:
<CrazyLemon> gimp-help-en
<CrazyLemon> gimp-help-common
<CrazyLemon> wtf?
<slax0r> lol...lahko kako pogledas kaj je v teh packagih?
<CrazyLemon> ne da bi vedu.. samo odvisnosti lahk prečekiram pa opis paketa
<slax0r> -.-
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bw8tmMAoXJs
<Pepelka> U23 Men's Road Race Highlights - 2013 UCI Road World Championships - YouTube
<Pepelka> »U23 Men's Road Race Highlights - 2013 UCI Road World Championships Road cycling began as an organised Sport in 1868. The first World Championships were held ...«
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS To Stay On GTK/GNOME 3.8?  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/C8LgUsrCCa4/ubuntu-1404-lts-to-stay-on-gtkgnome-38.html
<yang> http://voyager.jpl.nasa.gov/spacecraft/audio/serbian.au
<slax0r> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1658523427/macaw-the-code-savvy-web-design-tool
<Pepelka> Macaw: The Code-Savvy Web Design Tool by Macaw — Kickstarter
<Pepelka> »The next generation web design tool. Powered by the world's most intelligent design-to-code engine.«
<CrazyMelon> Madona kako dolgo ze nisem ircal prek telefona
<CrazyMelon> Thats better
<Sky[x]> nice danes sem ze dobil posto za sigenco in jo uspesno revzel
<Sky[x]> prevzel
<Sky[x]> tole je pa bilo kar hitro  za slo posto :)
<CrazyMelon> Za slo. razmere je hitro ja.
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, (in CrazyMelon )... sm vidla odgovor glede slikc
<CrazyMelon> sasa84 o/
<CrazyMelon> Ja js tudi sm vidu :)
<zdobersek> CrazyFelon
<zdobersek> IMO boljsi nick
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Why I Prefer Browsing By Album Art in Linux Media Players  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/zC4e1uzxQno/coverart-browser-for-linux-music-players
<CrazyMelon> Kako so neresni ti v bolnici.. Resevalci ne dajo zdravnikom/tehnikom svojih postelj in nato morajo ti iskat prazne zdravniske postelje za nujne primere
<CrazyMelon> In nato se pi***** ce jim kdo vzame  posteljo
<sasa84> zdobersek, wiiiiiiiiii
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: v bolnici si?
<dz0ny> CrazyMelon: katera te je tko ogrizla
<CrazyMelon> Zdobersek sem
<CrazyMelon> Dz0ny nisem vec zdrzal sasinega pritiska :p
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: kej resnega?
<zdobersek> te je sesipal s kolesom?
<CrazyMelon> Ne..sem pa vidu enga ki se je :)
<CrazyMelon> Meni nic fyi
<sasa84> kaj pa dela CrazyMelon in hospital?
<CrazyMelon> Sasa - caka : )
<sasa84> a je doma kej narobe?
<CrazyMelon> Ne vem..nisem doma ...
<sasa84> pa dobr CrazyMelon ...sej veš kaj mislmo :) a je vse kul?
<CrazyMelon> Sasa ne vem :) bomo vidli kaj zdravniki pravijo :)
<yang> a curaka mas se ?
<CrazyMelon> yang ne vem - nisem ze dolg preveru :/
<CrazyMelon> :p
<yang> ja le poglej da ti ni na zicu od bicikla ostal
<idioterna> mene so skos strasil s tem
<idioterna> pa morm rect da mam od bicikliranja kvecjemu boljse zmogljivosti
<yang> ce si ga prevec drgnes ni ok
<CrazyMelon> Baje dobis kosmate dlani
<idioterna> to pomoje sam tisti k so krsceni
<sasa84> lol idioterna
<sasa84> kaj pa punce idioterna ?
<yang> mater kaksen cuden spam mail
<CrazyMelon> Js sm krscen zato si ne upam niti pogledat :/
<yang> Dear I want
<yang> you to contact me with amount of money that was taken from you and the date
<yang> and year it took place, explain briefly in a short note how you were scammed.
<yang> This mail you have received is from the Head Authority of St. John’s church,
<yang> od kdaj pa scammerji posiljajo denar
<idioterna> sasa84: pojma nimam, ampak suni je zelo zadovoljna z mano ce velik kolesarim
<idioterna> ostale metrike me v resnici ne zanimajo pretirano
<yang> idioterna: vazno da te pozim pogreje, ko si ves trd od kolesarske ture
<yang> ceprav ti gres verjetn tok hiter, da se kr segrejes
<idioterna> ne vem kko bi loh bil trd od kolesarske ture
<yang> trd od mrazu edino
<idioterna> mraza?
<idioterna> hja
<idioterna> ne bos verjel ampak
<idioterna> ljudje so izuml eno stvar k se ji rece obleka
<idioterna> k se zbases not in te pol ne zebe
<yang> vseeno predihas un leden zrak
<lurker69> RIP silk road
<lurker69> http://www.maxkeiser.com/2013/10/silk-road-founder-arrested/
<Pepelka> Ross Ulbricht (aka Dread Pirate Roberts), the alleged head of Silk Road, has reportedly been arrested | Max Keiser
<Pepelka> »Max Keiser Financial War Reports«
<zdobersek> ... ce je dost mrzlo in 'curaka' ne ovijas posebej, lahk kr hmal izgubis obcutek zanj
<CrazyMelon> What a loss
<CrazyMelon> Zdobersek a ti ga posebej ovijes?
<yang> zdobersek: to se tut poleti rado dogaja, ce gres kolesart v nepravih hlacah
<idioterna> to nima zveze s hlacami
<idioterna> ampak z drzo na biciklu
<sasa84> idioterna, CrazyLemon + CrazyMelon tud kolesar(ta) pa... :\
<yang> mozno
<sasa84> lol :)
<sasa84> zdobersek, kok ga pa ti "oviješ"?
<idioterna> sasa84: ja lej, js ne pijem kave.
<sasa84> CrazyLemon je tud ne
<sasa84> on sam kakav
<idioterna> pametn je
<idioterna> js tut
<idioterna> s metano!
<zdobersek> mja, pretok moras ohranjat v tistem podrocju
<CrazyMelon> True that
<zdobersek> in ne, jst ga ne ovijam nikamor posebej
<CrazyMelon> Js ga ovijem okrog noge
<zdobersek> te vsaj v nogo ne zebe
<CrazyMelon> True that
<idioterna> z gospo sva sla dons u novo mesto z bicikli
<idioterna> je mela za poslikat ene stvari k dela en PVO
<Sky[x]> PVO ?
<idioterna> presoja vplivov na okolje
<CrazyMelon> http://dot.kde.org/2013/10/02/ezgo-free-and-open-source-software-taiwans-schools
<zdobersek> heee ... pec smo przgal
<dz0ny> https://scontent-a-vie.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/1374970_10202004869192833_1132242662_n.jpg ndfw
<Pepelka> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1132242662
<zdobersek> american pie scene ensues ...
<dz0ny> sasa84: a je tvoj bratranec rok na polharski kuhar?
<dz0ny> al žlahta, sej ne vem kaj je
<CrazyMelon> Shitty open wifi
<dz0ny> it's free
<zdobersek> => shitty
<zdobersek> hmm
<zdobersek> mtg se mi lusta
<CrazyMelon> Mtg?
<zdobersek> magic: the gathering
<CrazyMelon> Lame
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Njpw2PVb1c0
<Pepelka> Lescop - 'La Foret' (official video) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »www.popnoire.com LESCOP : facebook.com/​pages/​LESCOP/​175668985841390 POP NOIRE records : facebook.com/​pages/​Pop-noire-records/​156707117750641 Un coup de...«
<idioterna> http://app.strava.com/activities/86457952
<Pepelka> Bike Ride Profile | Ogled terena NM near Ljubljana | Times and Records | Strava
<dz0ny> zdobersek: a doto se ti da?
<CrazyMelon> Oh ja.. Lahk bi meli eno sobo s kauci pa 50" tvjem pa raznimi konzolami v cakalnici
<zdobersek> dz0ny: naah :/
<zdobersek> sej tud mtg spil ni za linux
<zdobersek> tko da danes sem suh
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hg86B9mXSbA
<Pepelka> Lescop - "Ljubljana" - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Lescop (Pop Noire - 2012) LYRICS: Nous marchions tous les deux Dans cette ville morte. Le regard belliqueux, Tu me servais d'escorte. Nous marchions tous les...«
<yang> http://www.agt.si/recycled.html
<yang> pohvalno
<Pepelka> O reciklaži :: AGT Trgovina d.o.o.
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/suni-s-spodnje-slivnice.jpg
<yang> a uporabljata SPD pedala/cevlje
<CrazyMelon> Skoda ker ta agt ni na obali
<yang> mene zanima ker ponudnik ki prodaja hardware se sprejema paypal
<CrazyMelon> Imam cca 40kg tv ter star laptop
<yang> CrazyMelon: zakaj, ali mislis da imajo ugodne cene ?
<yang> CrazyMelon: delujoci laptop ?
<CrazyMelon> Yang delno..disk je zaklenjen
<CrazyMelon> :)
<yang> CrazyMelon: bom jaz enga primorca vprasal katero podjetje na obali reciklira se
<yang> pa ti javim
<CrazyMelon> Sej tudi js poznam enga k "reciklira"
<sasa84> dz0ny, jp...če je rok, pol je :)
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/suni-mimo-dvora.jpg
<idioterna> yang: valda
<idioterna> yang: brez spdjov pa res nimas kej pocet na biciklu
<yang> idioterna: pa kaj je tvoji prov suni ime, al je to "nickname"
<idioterna> nick
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: kter dohtar te caka ob osmih zvecer?
<yang> ja dobra je , da je tko v kondicji
<idioterna> jah ni, ce sva sla nazaj z vlakom
<idioterna> sicer to sva sla bl zato k sva bla pozna no
<yang> idioterna: ti bi pomoje ze ironmena naredil lahka
<CrazyMelon> Jih kr nekaj dela zdobersek
<idioterna> k je mela ful za fotkat
<idioterna> yang: pozoomej zemljevid v novem mestu
<idioterna> da bos vidu kaj sva pocela
<CrazyMelon> Je pa bl mal rednih pacientov .. Vec je urgentnih ki cakajo ure in ure
<yang>  ana mapsih
<yang> google maps
<idioterna> yang: http://app.strava.com/activities/86457952
<Pepelka> Bike Ride Profile | Ogled terena NM near Ljubljana | Times and Records | Strava
<yang> idioterna: ja tm v novem mestu sta ovinke stela
<CrazyMelon> Iskala sta place za eksibicionizem
<idioterna> ma ne
<idioterna> ona mora neke analize delat pa je rabla fotke stanja
<lynxlynxlynx> rečem za miško z repom (v bigbangu), pa me vpraša al žično al brezžično!?
<idioterna> brezzicno z repom
<idioterna> kul
<CrazyMelon> Lol lynx
<sasa84> haha lynxlynxlynx :)
<CrazyMelon> Shitty wifi
<yang> Osepdale Generale
<yang> mas vsaj pogled na morje ?
<CrazyMelon> Nope..noc je pri nas ;)
<yang> ma dobro , saj te nisem prasal ce vidis kot macek
<yang> saj si skoraj kot doma, wifi mas, lahko si na internetu, pa se kuhati ne rabis
<CrazyMelon> Amm.. Js sm v cakalnici
<yang> aja...
<CrazyMelon> Imam leseno klop ter wifi
<yang> to pa ni tok fajn, sem mislil, da so te ze dali v sobo
<CrazyMelon> Sej me ne bodo dali ker sm fizicno zdrav
<yang> a pol si sam psihicno malo opesal ?
<CrazyMelon> Tako.. Zaradi slabega wifija se mi trze
<yang> hehe
<yang> to bi tut men prsla prav taka bolniska, v sluzbi je dostkrat slab signal :)
<CrazyMelon> Pa zaradi "hitrega" dela urgence
<yang> haha
<yang> ej
<dz0ny> 6h kr prprav se da boš do 01.22 čakal :)
<yang> dvomim da se caka tolk kt u klinicnem v lj, kle prides na vrsto predno izkrvavis, ti kr infuzijo v cakalnico prinesejo
<CrazyMelon> Dz0ny naah
<CrazyMelon> 3urce je min. pri nas
<CrazyMelon> Pri nas ni infuzije ker sparajo
<yang> a si preveril ce mas zdravnisko izkaznico pri sebi, da te ne bodo po 6 urah domov poslali
<yang> ja kri ni poceni
<CrazyMelon> Yang ne gre se zame.. Ce bi potreboval urgentno pomoc ne bi bil na ircu :)
<yang> rec da hoces prasicjo kri
<dz0ny> http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2013/10/01/dining/nacho-graphic.html/?_r=0#
<yang> te majo morda se kej
<Pepelka> 303 See Other
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: pol si danes entourage?
<CrazyMelon> Vedno sem entourage :)
<CrazyMelon> Waaat
<CrazyMelon> En v bolnici je pravkar dobu pizza delivery
<CrazyMelon> Madafaka
<zdobersek> GET HIM
<dz0ny> get the pizza
<dz0ny> who cares about him
<zdobersek> get both?
<dz0ny> is hse a girl?
<dz0ny> she*
<dz0ny> nc
<dz0ny> \reboot
<dz0ny> wish me gut luck
<Sky[x]> zakaj pa je CrazyLemon v bolnici ?
<zdobersek> glhf
<zdobersek> podporno vlogo igra
<CrazyMelon> Igra vlogo voznika :)
<dz0ny> Back, kr dewa
<zdobersek> wow
<CrazyMelon> Amd driver?
<zdobersek> kwa pa dewa da je kt suwpwize
<dz0ny> mhm tole http://screencloud.net/v/Dyz5
<Pepelka> Screenshot at 20:56:03 | ScreenCloud
<Pepelka> »Screenshot shared with ScreenCloud, an easy to use screenshot sharing application«
<dz0ny> http://hover.ie/#single-player/play
<Pepelka> Hover!
<dz0ny> way
<Pepelka> »Hover is Back – Internet Explorer 11 brings the classic Windows 95 capture-the-flag game to the web with brand new 3D graphics and touch gameplay.«
<CrazyMelon> Video?
<CrazyMelon> Kaj pa mas to
<CrazyMelon> Ena bo rodila!
<dz0ny> pomagi :)
<dz0ny> ne webgl
<zdobersek> pa ne nazaj not tisat
<dz0ny> video je tud kul ja
<CrazyMelon> Sej ma tipa
<dz0ny> tip jo bo za roke držal
<CrazyMelon> Ne..video imas hw acc
<zdobersek> pol pos danes se pijan
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> to pomen da grafična youtube mal odkodira
<CrazyMelon> Kako je to mogoce na amdju
<dz0ny> sej mas vaapi
<CrazyMelon> Ja ..ampak ne worka
<dz0ny> ja men worka
<CrazyMelon> Od kdaj pa?
<dz0ny> od zacetka
<dz0ny> :)
<CrazyMelon> Well that sux :)
<dz0ny> js mam ločeno pa mal boljšo grafično
<CrazyMelon> Meh :)
<sasa84> dz0ny, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUTgAVhY3uk&feature=youtu.be
<Pepelka> Obračunavanje SDS in župana z ravnateljico OŠ Cerknica - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Posnetek z 18. redne seje Občinskega sveta Občine Cerknica.«
<zdobersek> dz0ny: AMD GPU, jetak?
<zdobersek> in ne APU? (cc bodoci boter CrazyMelon)
<dz0ny> zdobersek: tak je :)
<CrazyMelon> Js mam lahk tudi amd gpu zravn integrirane
<CrazyMelon> But i refuse to
<sasa84> ver iz krejzimelon?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, r u home?
<zdobersek> proslavlja novega primorcka
<dz0ny> khm mogoče pa ni stric :) je kr očka :>
<zdobersek> vsaj boter?
<lynxlynxlynx> končno nov hyperbole and a half
<upd> aj kdo c++ guy tuki :p
<lynxlynxlynx> delno
<zdobersek> 75%, low-mid skill
<upd> evo pass by address int depth = 0; test(&depth); void test(int* depth) { test(&(*depth)++); }
<upd> ne znam pravilno podat depth funkciji test
<upd> test(&(*depth)++);
<upd> tole je narobe
<upd> *depth++; poveča naslov i think (*depth)++; poveča za 1 potem pa funkcija pričakuje naslov
<lynxlynxlynx> v čem je pa smisel?
<zdobersek> ^ that ?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ sup
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, a se ti kdaj sesuje?
<lynxlynxlynx> ne vem na pamet precedence, mogoče ti manjka samo še en par oklepajev
<upd> ubistvu ne vem v čem je smisel, kar rabim je podati funkciji int, kot naslov ali pa reference, da lahko funkcija spreminja vrednost
<upd> ubistvu se niti compila ne
<lynxlynxlynx> torej bi bil navaden pass-by-ref čisto ok
<lynxlynxlynx> test(int &depth)
<lynxlynxlynx>  int depth = 0; test(depth); void test(int& depth) { test(++depth); }
<upd> ok tako sem naredil ja sedaj, jaa
<upd> tnx :D
<lynxlynxlynx> ampak ne vem zakaj se še ciklaš zraven
<upd> dela ja, nisem vedal da mora biti ++ spredaj
<lynxlynxlynx> maš v resnici neki bl kompleksnega?
<upd> ja quadtree
<lynxlynxlynx> ok
<zdobersek> void test(int* depth) { (*depth)++; }
<zdobersek> za pass-by-addr
<upd> ne to ne dela
<upd> int is incompatibile with int*
<zdobersek> v klicu moras podat naslov
<zdobersek> kokr na zacetku
<upd> &++(*depth)); to pa dela
<lynxlynxlynx> pa tud tle je pomembna razlika med položajem ++
<zdobersek> test(&depth)
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<upd> ql znam nekaj noveda :)
<upd> novega*
<lynxlynxlynx> a=0; test(a++) == test(0); a+=1
<lynxlynxlynx> a=0; test(++a) == a+=1; test(1)
<lynxlynxlynx> Å¡e v vsakem jeziku, ki sem ga videl in je podpiral ++ in --
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/zdravje/2013/10/pravila_v_ukc.aspx  well that sux
<Pepelka> Medicinske sestre v UKC Ljubljana ne smejo nositi mini kril - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »V Univerzitetnem kliničnem centru (UKC) Ljubljana so nedavno sprejeli navodila za osebno urejenost, ki jih morajo spoštovati zdravstveni delavci in drugi sodelavci kliničnega centra.«
<upd> kolikor vem v c ni pomembno na kateri strani je
<lynxlynxlynx> je
<upd> http://ideone.com/xixLS3 evo ni
<Pepelka> Ideone.com - xixLS3 - Online C Compiler & Debugging Tool
<Pepelka> »Ideone is something more than a pastebin; it's an online compiler and debugging tool which allows to compile and run code online in more than 40 programming languages.«
<upd> ahh error :p
<upd> prog.c:9:8: error: lvalue required as unary ‘&’ operand maš prav :)
<dz0ny> chromeos is nice http://imgur.com/1qvjTsa
<Pepelka> imgur: the simple image sharer
<Pepelka> »Imgur is home to the web's most popular image content, curated in real time by a dedicated community through commenting, voting and sharing.«
<zdobersek> upd: ko rekurzivno klices Test(), ti ni treba depth kazalca povecevat
<zdobersek> (02:25:28 PM) lynxlynxlynx: a=0; test(a++) == test(0); a+=1 <- tole te resuje, da se rekurzija ne sfizi
<zdobersek> dz0ny: fat ass not that much
<zdobersek> pa k najvecji troll si pustu lih tolk ozadja, da limonam zacne operirat domisljija
<dz0ny> hehe
<CrazyLemon> naah :D
<dz0ny> flash dela yay :)
<dz0ny> hm mat bo vesela k ne bo spet nč znala delat s tem čudom
<CrazyLemon> daš ikonco pa spodaj napiši INTERNET :)
<dz0ny> ja bl težko k se v to boota :)
<dz0ny> bl listek
<dz0ny> klikni TU >|
<CrazyLemon> na zaslon nariši puščice
<CrazyLemon> pa napiši kje je kaj
<sasa84_> dz0ny, lepa tema :P
<sasa84_> boga mama dz0ny ...zihr more skoz nek sprobavat
<dz0ny> :p
<sasa84_> zdj pa grem pančat ;)
<sasa84_> nočkula ;)
<idioterna> js morm tut pocas spat
<idioterna> lahko noc
#ubuntu-si 2013-10-03
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: Re: Disable idle state  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40713/#p40713
<idioterna> zdravo
<breza> Hej idioterna, lepo te je videti!
<idioterna> nc, sibam vija office
<idioterna> srecno
<sasa84> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro tudi tebi, sasa84
<anny> jutro vsem
<zdobersek> dan
<breza> Hej zdobersek, lepo te je videti!
<miha> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro tudi tebi, miha
<miha> botsnack
<breza> Om nom nom!
<sasa84> jutro anny
<sasa84> ooo zdobersek
<zdobersek> jutro sasa84
<sasa84> dan
<breza> Dober dan, sasa84
<sasa84> botsnack
<breza> Thank you very much.
<sasa84> kaj pa...
<sasa84> botsmack
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> zdobbie moj, eno kavico? ;)
<anny> vsak dan ob istem Å¡aaanku
<sasa84> vse manj je dooobrih gostiln
<zdobersek> sasa84: seveda!
<zdobersek> prnesem nutello
<anny> le redko kdo je mankuuuu!
<idioterna> no ce bo nutela tut js pridem.
<sasa84> anny, sej ti maš tud svoj komad :P
<anny> sasa84, ne bi...
<anny> s tuljenjem "mojega" komada v ušesa so me zbujali na taboru
<anny> in Å¡e kje
<anny> k zajtrku lahko prispevam arašide, jogurt z žitaricami, kuskus in zeleni čaj
<anny> :)
<sasa84> o
<sasa84> đizs
<sasa84> preveč zdravja :P
<anny> jap
<anny> sej vsak vzame, kar hoče?
<sasa84> zdej pa Å¡ibam...u Å¡oping!
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> čafčika miške, se vidmo
<idioterna>  hm
<idioterna> js nism nutele vzel
<idioterna> dons kuhar pride se morm prsparat
<CrazyLemon> http://www.register.si/obvestila/obvestilo/article/iscemo-sistemskega-administratorja.html
<Pepelka> Iščemo sistemskega administratorja: Register
<Pepelka> »Akademska in raziskovalna mreža Slovenije - Arnes je javni zavod, ki zagotavlja omrežne storitve organizacijam s področja raziskovanja, izobraževanja in kulture ter omogoča njihovo povezovanje in sodelovanje med seboj in s sorodnimi organizacijami v tujini«
<idioterna> me prov zanima kok bojo skesiral za tak job
<idioterna> zgleda da prvic ne zahtevajo faksa
<dz0ny> sam a se resno napiše shell?
<dz0ny> ker bash je drugačen od zsh, fish
<dz0ny> pa tud precej razlik je med njimi
<idioterna> pomoje jim je vseen
<idioterna> dokler razumes koncepte se itak zlo hitr naucis
<pitko> jutro :D
<sasa84> juhu
<sasa84> dan
<breza> Hej sasa84, lepo te je videti!
<sasa84> botsnack
<breza> Thanks for the treat!
<miha> sasa84snack
<zdobersek> sasa84coffeeshot
<sasa84> wiii zdobersek :)
<lynxlynxlynx> a Å¡e komu klik ne dela?
<LorD_DDooM> Meni deluje
<miha> http://www.slovenskenovice.si/bulvar/paparac/foto-jankovicevi-strici-kucan-tos-bucar-v-slonu
<Pepelka> FOTO: Jankovićevi strici Kučan, Toš in Bučar v Slonu | Slovenskenovice.si
<Pepelka> »Medtem ko premierka sestankuje na sedežu stranke, podporniki sedijo za vogalom.«
<lynxlynxlynx> hmm
<idioterna> XIV internacionala, zihr
<sasa84> ooo LorD_DDooM
<sasa84> botsnack
<breza> Thank you very much.
<CrazyLemon> ne bit tečna s tem botsnackom k se bo breza zredila ffs
<breza> Thanks for the treat!
<idioterna> pol ji pa ne bo vec prov socket
<miha> botsnack
<breza> That's very nice of you!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, breza je fejst punca tud Å¡e je bl okrogla
<sasa84> klinc pa kile.. tko lepo pozdrav, en botsnack si pa ja zasluž
<breza> Thank you very much.
<sasa84> ja vem brezi... na Å¡a enga botsnack
<breza> Thank you very much.
<sasa84> zdej grem pa an kofe
 * sasa84 ponudi Å¡alco Å¡e za zdobersek 
<miha> lp sasa84 botsnack
<breza> Thanks for the treat!
<zdobersek> hvala sasa84
<zdobersek> ma sm su na Stravo http://www.strava.com/athletes/zandob
<Pepelka> Žan D. | Cyclist | Strava
<zdobersek> zj grem pa v gobe
<CrazyLemon> strava..pha
<CrazyLemon> CYCLING
<CrazyLemon> 40.9km
<CrazyLemon> Total Distance
<CrazyLemon> 1hr
<CrazyLemon> Total Time
<CrazyLemon> 40.9km 1hr 34m
<CrazyLemon> toliko o stravi
 * CrazyLemon over & out
<idioterna> o
<anny> dan
<breza> Hej anny, lepo te je videti!
<anny> botsnack
<breza> That's very nice of you!
<anny> hihi
<idioterna> sam se bo res zredila
<anny> ni panike...jo damo na hujševalno
<idioterna> vsec mi je da mamo tacga commie bota
<sasa84> najs zdobersek
<sasa84> pa tale breza je zlo lepo vzgojena
<idioterna> aha hm anny ti si game of thrones fan ane
<idioterna> pol si zihr ze vidla https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m0nS8u6Td5I
<Pepelka> A Game of Hodor (Hodor Box Office Opening Theme) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »In celebration of nearly 500K views, here's a free bandcamp sampler of some of my stuff, including this mix and a special acapella ringtone! http://johnnycro...«
<anny> ma ne!
<anny> lol
<anny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Dd1w--R0TI
<Pepelka> ★ Game of Thrones - Rock / Metal Band Cover - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Available on iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/game-of-thrones-single/id643022025 ------------ Arrangements inspired from the Game of Thrones opening...«
<anny> boljši
<anny> idioterna, je bilo dobro kosilo?
<idioterna> joj
<idioterna> najprej ena kul zelenjavna juha, pol pa 6 grskih jedi
<idioterna> nek fizol v paradiznikovi omaki, sipina rizota, lignji v omaki, en mlad sir z olivami
<anny> mjam
<idioterna> pa ne vem kaj se
<anny> pa mene obtožujejo, da jem zdrav futer!
<idioterna> aja pa domac pirin kruh
<idioterna> kr dobr se je potrudu
<idioterna> pa sveze stisnjen sok domacih jabolk pa domacih limon
<anny> odlična ideja za motiviranje
<idioterna> v tork je prsu iz grcije z vso to saro
<idioterna> drugac ponavad tle nabavla od kmetov okol ljubljane
<idioterna> pa odpele se enkrat na teden v dalmacijo po sveze ribe
<anny> v kateri restavraciji dela ta vaš chefe?
<idioterna> nobeni
<idioterna> freelance je
<idioterna> enkrat na teden nam kuha
<idioterna> knjige pise o sustainable food
<anny> o kul
<sasa84> anny, eni majo res kul Å¡ihte :P
<anny> pa res
<idioterna> se ne prtozujem
<idioterna> http://naturscek.si/
<Pepelka> Naturšček | spoznavanje prehrane in družbeNaturšček | spoznavanje prehrane in družbe
<idioterna> ta tip
<dz0ny> https://soundcloud.com/sayloulou/feels-like-tame-impala
<Pepelka> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<anny> faca
<anny> včeraj sem bila na tekaški konferenci
<anny> baje se pred maratonom ne sme jest nič polnozrnatega...samo bele strupe, ki hitro zadenejo
<idioterna> nc ne vem o tem
<idioterna> jsm su vceri s suni do novega mesta kr na prazen zelodec
<idioterna> sm v dvoru pojedu dve frutabeli pa en paketek dekstrotov
<dz0ny> http://www.rememberthe13th.com/ by nasa
<Pepelka> november 13th - nasa discovery worldwide announcement
<anny> jaja
<anny> po 30 kilometru pokuriš OH-je
<anny> gremo jest!
<anny> lp
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Official Ubuntu 13.10 Saucy Salamander T-Shirts Go On Sale  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/PscFD3FC0Is/official-ubuntu-13-10-saucy-salamander-t-shirts-go-sale
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Canonical Store Adds New Mug, T-Shirts & Mousemat Set  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/76phwgToqzM/canonical-store-adds-new-mug-t-shirts-mousemat-set
<CrazyLemon> http://www.monitor.si/novica/umivanje-zob-v-sestih-sekundah/148995/
<Pepelka> Umivanje zob v Å¡estih sekundah | Monitor
<Pepelka> »Skupina zobozdravnikov je ustvarila zobno ščetko, ki temeljito očisti zobe v zgolj šestih sekundah. Pri podjetju Blizzident jo naredijo s pomočjo zobnega odtisa in zelo natančnega 3D tiskalnika. Ščetka je krojena posamezniku na kožo, zato 400 ščetin poskrbi, da si slehernik umije zobe v najkrajšem možnem času. Vse, kar mora storiti je, da ugrizne v ščetko in žveči. Izdelava prve ščetke, ki zdrži leto dni redne rabe, stane 300 e
<yang> http://v4.si/kuckuc.jpg
<lynxlynxlynx> touchscreen-i so tihi
<lynxlynxlynx> to je bolj za sms ero
<dz0ny> zdej bi blo bl uno k dva skypata med sabo pa sta 2m narazen :)
<zdobersek> .yt pahor so what
<breza> Borut Pahor:  So what?! - cela verzija(nekaj sekund) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cARoC89TrAE ♥69 ▶67,265
<sasa84> dan
<breza> Zdravo, sasa84
<yang> uporablja kdo lxde
<sasa84> yang, kolega moj
<sasa84> sm mu dala lubuntu
<CrazyLemon> "kolega"
<CrazyLemon> a nimata definiranega statusa na facebooku in je Å¡e vedno kolega? :>
<zdobersek> human relationship not defined, defaulting to 'fella'
<yang> FB - Fejst Bukov
<idioterna> to ti pravs k mas gmail :)
<yang> :(
<yang> spet nek nov setting v gmailu
<yang> grid
<dz0ny> meh spet ti rusi
<CrazyLemon> not d rašans agen
<CrazyLemon> the internship je meh
<yang> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bitmessage
<Pepelka> Bitmessage - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a se da v piwiku prečekirat kako so obiskovalci pristali na določeni strani?
<zdobersek> (20:14:16) CrazyLemon: the internship je meh
<zdobersek> no shit
<CrazyLemon> upal sem da bo bl funny :)
<zdobersek> castaway na kanalu a
<zdobersek> WIILLSSSOOONNN
<CrazyLemon> .imdb castaway
<breza> Castaway (1986) - 5.8(✋ 1,895) (RT 100) http://imdb.com/title/tt0092732
<breza> Middle-aged Gerald Kingsland advertises in a London paper for a female companion to spend a year with him on a desert island...
<CrazyLemon> 5.8?
<CrazyLemon> you for real
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: pristali kako
<dz0ny> telemark?
<dz0ny> padli?
<CrazyLemon> preseneča me da poznaš izraz telemark :)
<yang> hehe to mora bit pa dober film
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Tvy_Pbe5NA
<Pepelka> Epic Rap Battle: Nerd vs. Geek - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Comment: Who won? Favorite line? iTUNES: coming soon Get the hookup on electronic deals: http://www.TigerDirect.com/RL FREE karaoke/instrumental version. Mak...«
<yang> No, ce kdo hoce gledat Castaway naj mi javi, nekje sem ga nasel
<CrazyLemon> zihr si v piratski stranki
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: drugač se da ja
<zdobersek> .imdb cast away
<zdobersek> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0162222/
<Pepelka> Brodolom (2000) - IMDb
<Pepelka> »Directed by Robert Zemeckis. With Tom Hanks, Helen Hunt, Paul Sanchez, Lari White. A FedEx executive must transform himself physically and emotionally to survive a crash landing on a deserted island.«
<dz0ny> .film cast away
<dz0ny> a to sm skenslu zgleda
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ah! wilson!
<yang> CrazyLemon: pa ne mi rect, da sodis filme po ocenah 15-20 letnikov na imdb
<CrazyLemon> yang seveda
<yang> skoda, ker zamujas veliko dobrih fimov
<yang> Heh dobro bi bilo, ce bi lahko dobil Kaksno od Angleskih humoresk tipa "Allo Allo" brez smejalnih avtomatov
<CrazyLemon> pol ne bi bilo smešno :/
<CrazyLemon> http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/28032.html
<Pepelka> mjg59 | The state of XMir
<dz0ny> yang: http://boingboing.net/2013/10/02/w3c-green-lights-adding-drm-to.html?
<Pepelka> W3C green-lights adding DRM to the Web's standards, says it's OK for your browser to say "I can't let you do that, Dave" - Boing Boing
<Pepelka> »Here's the bad news: the World Wide Web Consortium is going ahead with its plan to add DRM to HTML5, setting the stage for browsers that are designed to disobey their owners and to keep secrets from them so they can't be forced to do as they're told.«
<dz0ny> p:
<upd> .imdb trolljegeren
<upd> taj ql :)
<yang> dz0ny: kaj pa niste peticije podpisal
<yang> idioterna: https://www.kncminer.com/
<Pepelka> Bitcoin mining with KnCMiner - get started mining bitcoins for real
<dz0ny> huh http://i.imgur.com/jAww69r.png
<dz0ny> https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2013/10/lowering-your-standards
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> aj kdo se ziv ?
<zdobersek> ciao bella!
<zdobersek> :>
<zdobersek> a je ksna apokalipsa v poteku?
<Sky[x]> sem hotu na osx na dolocen volume nalozit en app pa mi sploh ne rata
<Sky[x]> a se to sploh da ?
<yang> Sky[x]: osX
<yang> kaj si ti na big macih ?
<Sky[x]> jp
<yang> :/
<yang> slaba izbira
<Sky[x]> ni vazn soft al pa HW vazn je clovk za tipkovnco :P
<zdobersek> PEBKAC
<zdobersek> al pa GEBKAC
<dz0ny> it's about mind and morale, who cares about 90kg of meat
<zdobersek> tole je relevant na zadnjo misel
<zdobersek> (21:48:02) dz0ny: huh http://i.imgur.com/jAww69r.png
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xh_zhfF-Qjk&list=TLJfhPLQGGXHp1XguN-oIw8bnWQ1_cWMXB
<Pepelka> Instant Date Prank - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Instant Date Prank at Monmouth University.«
<zdobersek> .yt instant crush
<breza> Daft Punk (feat. Julian Casablancas) - Instant Crush [Random Access Memories](6 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9BK3xcRH1g ♥29,477 ▶5,291,424
<CrazyLemon> ima kdo v načrtu izlet v US of A?
<CrazyLemon> chromecast je spet na zalogi :
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> chromecast is shit
<zdobersek> ce bi bil na imdbju, bi imel oceno pod 7
<CrazyLemon> a imaš chromecast?
<zdobersek> ne, ker sem ti lihkar opisal razlog
<CrazyLemon> to ni razlog..to je tvoja domneva
<zdobersek> moja domneva (seveda pravilna) je, da je chromecast shit
<zdobersek> ta domneva je razlog, da ga nimam
<zdobersek> ServedLemon
<CrazyLemon> domneve niso pravilne ali napačne.. domnevo ali potrdiš ali pa zavrneš
<CrazyLemon> in jaz tvojo zavračam ker ne temelji na dejstvih ampak na predpostavki
<zdobersek> bos podal kak razlog in dokaz za tvojo zavrnitev moje pravilne domneve?
<CrazyLemon> seveda..lack of evidence je moj razlog za zavrnitev tvoje domnevne domneve
<zdobersek> buce prodajas tle
<zdobersek> not cool
<CrazyLemon> buce so mostly cool..odvisno od vrste
<CrazyLemon> and on that bomb shell.. i say fair well to you sir
<sasa84_> nočko folks
#ubuntu-si 2013-10-04
<miha> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro tudi tebi, miha
<miha> botsnack
<breza> Om nom nom!
<miha> http://9gag.com/gag/a3YKNY1
<Pepelka> 9GAG - Always be a gentleman!
<Pepelka> »Click to see the pic and write a comment...«
<miha> http://www.datamation.com/open-source/are-we-witnessing-the-decline-of-ubuntu-1.html
<Pepelka> Are We Witnessing the Decline of Ubuntu? - Datamation
<Pepelka> »Ubuntu and Canonical are looking as if they've peaked, with a string of questionable moves.«
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.pointerpointer.com/
<Pepelka> Pointer Pointer by @StudioMoniker
<Pepelka> »Please hold still while we locate your pointer...«
<slax0r> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro, slax0r
<slax0r> jutro breza
<slax0r> :P
<slax0r> vsaj nekdo ki mi odzdravi :P
<napsy> lp
<miha> jutro slax0r
<miha> jutro napsy
<lynxlynxlynx> jutro :P
<idioterna> zdravo
<breza> Hej idioterna, lepo te je videti!
<idioterna> you can't even
<sasa84> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro, sasa84
<sasa84> o slax0r, miha, lynxlynxlynx in idioterna
<sasa84> botsnack
<breza> Oh thx, have a cookie yourself!
<slax0r> jutro miha, napsy, sasa84, lynxlynxlynx, in vsi ostali ki sem jih se zgresil :P
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85e4THVEb_o
<Pepelka> Curb Your Enthusiasm Shit Bow - YouTube
<sasa84> ooo CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> ooo sasa84
<dz0ny> .a DAN
<breza>   _____          _   _
<breza>  |  __ \   /\   | \ | |
<breza>  | |  | | /  \  |  \| |
<breza>  | |  | |/ /\ \ | . ` |
<breza>  | |__| / ____ \| |\  |
<breza>  |_____/_/    \_\_| \_|
<breza>                        
<breza>                        
<dz0ny> http://choosealicense.com/licenses/
<Pepelka> ChooseALicense.com
<CrazyLemon> .imdb the lone ranger
<breza> The Lone Ranger (2013) - 6.7(✋ 43,038) (RT 30) http://imdb.com/title/tt1210819
<breza> Native American warrior Tonto recounts the untold tales that transformed John Reid, a man of the law, into a legend of justice.
<CrazyLemon> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-Y1RM5RaoRFQ/Uk4UutS82RI/AAAAAAAAEJ0/CPMdTD85Vx8/w886-h595/GeekMadnessFinal.jpg
<sasa84> ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo dz0ny
<sasa84> a je bla dns nula zjutri?
<idioterna> nula ne
<idioterna> nutela pa!
<CrazyLemon> 6° here
<dz0ny> -1 je bilo
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<breza> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 14.8°C @04.10.2013 11:00 CEST.
<breza> Vlažnost: 33% Veter: severovzhodnik 2.1 m/s
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.54805899999999,13.7301877
<breza> Koper: 13.73°C, Sončni vzhod: 07:07:56, Sončni zahod: 18:39:15
<dz0ny> .vreme lj
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 8.9°C @04.10.2013 11:00 CEST.
<breza> Vlažnost: 53% Veter: vzhodnik 1.9 m/s
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.0184975,14.5216705
<breza> Ljubljana: 9.66°C, Sončni vzhod: 07:05:03, Sončni zahod: 18:35:49
<dz0ny> vreme babno polje
<dz0ny> .vreme babno polje
<breza> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756.0m): 5.6°C @04.10.2013 11:00 CEST.
<breza> Vlažnost: 59% Veter: null null m/s
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.6454189,14.5493277
<breza> Hrib-Loski Potok: 8.33°C, Sončni vzhod: 07:04:42, Sončni zahod: 18:35:55
<idioterna> http://dailypicksandflicks.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/Hitler-fail.jpg
<CrazyLemon> hitler boxer shorts..kill you with gas?
<idioterna> a little gas never killed anyone
<anny> daan
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/crna_kronika/2013/10/nesreca_kolesar.aspx
<Pepelka> V naselju Slape kolesar zapeljal v gradbeno jamo in umrl - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »V naselju Slape v ljubljanski občini so danes okoli 7. ure v tri metre globokem jarku na gradbišču našli mrtvega moškega, so pojasnili na Policijski upravi Ljubljana.«
<CrazyLemon> Hej anny, lepo te je brati!
<CrazyLemon> </botmode>
<CrazyLemon> :)
<anny> :(
<zdobersek> videti*
<anny> krejzi pozabil si vejico :))
<CrazyLemon> ne nisem!
<CrazyLemon> dan
<breza> Zdravo, CrazyLemon
<anny> ja si
<CrazyLemon> meh :(
<CrazyLemon> dan
<breza> Hej CrazyLemon, lepo te je videti!
<CrazyLemon> vidiš!
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> Hej anny, lepo te je brati!
<zdobersek> videti*
<CrazyLemon> brati*
<anny> slovnica ni lih bot močna točka
<CrazyLemon> nč..later
<anny> sej bo
<dz0ny> anny: kaj predlagaš?
<dz0ny> ne moreš samo reči ni močna točka :)
<anny> back to school
<anny> in poj vse tiho je bilo...
<anny> sej toporišič je šel v penzion
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<dz0ny> sonce
<breza> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 8.8°C @04.10.2013 12:00 CEST.
<breza> Vlažnost: 52% Veter: severovzhodnik 2.7 m/s
<sasa84> oo, živjo anny
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.8131644,14.3171319
<breza> Rakek: 9.99°C, Sončni vzhod: 07:05:43, Sončni zahod: 18:36:44
<sasa84> đizs, dobr d sm učer si plašč kupla :P
<slax0r> .vreme puntigam
<breza> Puntigam Weg, 8482, Austria: 8.89°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Puntigam__AT/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/AUXX0020_f.html
<anny> jep
<slax0r> .vreme raaba
<breza> Raaba, Austria: 8.89°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Raaba__AT/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/AUXX0008_f.html
<dz0ny> http://www.rtvslo.si/crna-kronika/droga-ghb-v-enem-tednu-stirje-primeri-zastrupitve/319313
<Pepelka> Droga GHB: v enem tednu Å¡tirje primeri zastrupitve :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »V zadnjem tednu so policisti obravnavali štiri primere zastrupitve z drogo GHB, zato znova opozarjajo na nevarnosti eksperimentiranja s prepovedanimi drogami.«
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzG_3UJ-LvU
<Pepelka> Madonna - Vogue (MDNA World Tour) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Digital pre-order now: DVD: http://smarturl.it/MDNA_WorldTourDVD Blu-ray: http://smarturl.it/MDNA_WorldTourBluray Music video by Madonna performing Vogue. (C...«
<sasa84> STRIKE A POSE!
<sasa84> :D
<dz0ny> a?
<anny> tipi ne razumete
<anny> ženska fora :)
<slax0r> enlighten us then :P
<miha> slax0r: mlade punce bi se rade poročile.
<slax0r> marriage? eeeeeew
<slax0r> :P
<anny> slaxor be
<anny> *beži
<sasa84> marriage? eeeeeew
<sasa84> slax0r, +1
<sasa84> oo lordi ;)
<sasa84> anny, dobr, da je še ena ženska kle... se vsaj razumemo :)))
<CrazyLemon> če pride še ena pol bo totalni kaos
<anny> ja, sasa84, tako je vsaj približno ravnotežje...malo kodnega žargona + malo frizerskega žargona
<LorD_DDooM> 'sup sasa84 a si kej pridna
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFXWQfEx-Jw
<Pepelka> Ron Swanson Yoga - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Ron Swanson Yoga«
<anny> glavno da koga fentaš, ja
<anny> kaj pa če bi koga rešili?
<anny> http://freerice.com/
<Pepelka> Play online, learn online and feed the hungry | Freerice.com
<Pepelka> »For every correct answer you choose, 10 grains of rice are raised to help end world hunger through the World Food Programme.«
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, itak da sem ^^
<sasa84> a dvomiš vame? ;)
<LorD_DDooM> Dvomim ne, samo če citiram tvoje besede, pri vas teologih se nikoli ne ve ...
<anny> ženskih teologih
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, tud to je res
<sasa84> ampak se boš mogu sam prepričat kok sem poredna/pridna... ^^
 * anny gre po kokice
<LorD_DDooM> Bom najprej CrazyLemon -a vprašal, on je stručko za te zadeve.
<sasa84> :D
<zdobersek> štručko :>
<dz0ny> ja fine so
<dz0ny> jaz sem sirovo zjutraj
 * CrazyLemon nič ne vidi, sliši, ve
 * CrazyLemon pa tudi sirovih štručk ne mara 
<dz0ny> wierdo
<zdobersek> dz0ny: glej s svetle plati .. vec sirovih struck za tebe
<dz0ny> ja mislim da ne kupujeva v isti trgovini/pekarni
<slax0r> kako lahko ne maras sirovih struck? o.O
<CrazyLemon> whats there to like? sir pa kruh?
<CrazyLemon> brez mesa? seriously?
<idioterna> anny: js vsak dan resujem ljudi
<idioterna> rib pa ne
<idioterna> ron swanson je itak karikatura desnicarjev tko da
<idioterna> js nism tak, k sm anarholevicarski skrajnez
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: sirova strucka...like a blank canvas, dodas svoje klobase po zelji
<slax0r> pa se zapecen sir mas zraven
<slax0r> what's there not to like <3
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Shotwell 0.15 Released, Adds Color Adjustment Pasting, Various Fixes  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/epvN0p1S5P0/shotwell-0-15-released-fixes-improvements
<anny> mjam
<dz0ny> ce ne maras mesa mas pa majonezo on top, pa pogreta sirova
<dz0ny> mjam
<anny> moja najljubša ima v sredini hrenovko
<idioterna> js pa ravno obratno
<idioterna> mam hrenovko v najljubsi
<dz0ny> o cem se zdej pogovarjamo :)
<idioterna> o zemljicah
<idioterna> afaik
<idioterna> žemljicah, da nau kdo mislu da o mejhnih planetkih in/ali vreckah humusa
<CrazyLemon> o žemljicah s sirom
<idioterna> to je stvar higiene
<CrazyLemon> ali okusa
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2013/10/03/adobe-says-attackers-compromised-2-9-million-customer-accounts/
<Pepelka> Adobe says attackers compromised 2.9 million accounts, stole source code
<Pepelka> »If you've recently bought an Adobe product, you'll want to keep an eye out for suspicious financial transactions in the near future. The company says«
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> od moje firme kreditno majo
<idioterna> sicer kao neki encrypted
<idioterna> tko da ne bom prosu za novo se
<idioterna> zaenkrat
<zdobersek> ooh, Adobe jumps into OSS
<dz0ny> a brackets?
<dz0ny> al kej tretjega
<miha> https://scontent-a-cdg.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1378770_10152242864349867_1928909104_n.png
<Pepelka> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1928909104
<idioterna> spizdil so jim sauce za en kp stvari
<dz0ny> aja to :>
<idioterna> ze pred casom, zdej so sam ugotovil
<dz0ny> btw coldfusion je baje najbolj luknajst db naokol
<slax0r> a ni coldfusion kao nek webabb dev platform?
<dz0ny> mah nek kup apijev skupaj zmetanih
<dz0ny> rečmo temu lib za uproabne zadeve
<dz0ny> k dela kot server
<sasa84> kdo gledu že film terraferma?
<idioterna> kuga je pa to zaen
<slax0r> SW VII
<slax0r> :P
<idioterna> aja to je to
<idioterna> torrentpls
<CrazyLemon> no torrent links here
<CrazyLemon> nismo kle pirati
<idioterna> sej js nism pirat
<idioterna> js sam nimam nobene naprave za karkoli druzga predvajat kokr torrente
<idioterna> sej placam
<idioterna> o en kul spam sm nasu v quarantine
<idioterna> "the hottest way to please your girlfriend"
<idioterna> sm mislu da bo reklama za sporget, pa ni
<slax0r> you don't say
<idioterna> niti za pecico, niti za likalnik, niti za toplotno crpalko
<CrazyLemon> torej..teta pri siolu pravi da je sedaj siol box s v moji lasti
<CrazyLemon> ali to pomeni da mi morajo zagotoviti dostop do sistema? (root geslo)
<slax0r> nic, uzivajte, sibam js :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: you are pushing it
<dz0ny> a lot
<dz0ny> way too much
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj mi torej pomaga naprava ki je v moji lasti če ne smem(??) dostopat do nje ?
<dz0ny> ja za siol jo uproabiš p:
<dz0ny> uporabiš*
<dz0ny> lahko pa poizkusiš :)
<CrazyLemon> sej imam že eno za siol :)
<dz0ny> sam ne verjamem da ti bo uspelo krkoli nardit
<CrazyLemon> vem da je ssh odprt..to je pa vse
<dz0ny> oh no problemo
<CrazyLemon> pa nekje sem bral da dela prijava sam prek ključev
<CrazyLemon> tko da..rabim ključ :D
<dz0ny> autopwn
<dz0ny> pa upnp je tud luknja zihr
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] E-Mail App Geary Gets New Look, New Features  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/J3wS-WzR0TE/geary-0-4-released-with-new-look-new-features
<CrazyLemon> upnp podpira ja..sam moraš met kupit nek dodatek da ga "odkleneš" za uporabo
<dz0ny> fo real?
<dz0ny> dej nekam nmap
<dz0ny> zdobersek: a si me pingal?
<CrazyLemon> http://forumi.siol.net/showthread.php?t=40725
<Pepelka> SSH dostop do SiOL BOX S (Netgem N2000) - Planet Siol.net forumi
<Pepelka> »SSH dostop do SiOL BOX S (Netgem N2000) Tehnična pomoč«
<CrazyLemon> še tehniki niso odgovorili na vprašanje
<Sky[x]> kdo pa dons se gleda tv jao jao
<upd> hola, kak se ze tisti plosci rece k na pc prklopis pa pises lohk gor rises itd
<CrazyLemon> grafična tablica
<upd> to ja tnx :D
<CrazyLemon> np
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny https://paste.sh/YTswaw5_#3kkMmY4oQYwaUjvdX3bvVtrM
<CrazyLemon> to je pri tem novem
<upd> a kdo uporablja te tablice, tle ko programiram skoz po papirju čečkam bi bila to primerna zamenjava
<sasa84> ice ice baby
<idioterna> ce programiras je precej useless
<sasa84> upd, jst jo mam... ampak čist tko kej za zrisat kdaj :P
<CrazyLemon> (beri: prah nabira)
<sasa84> al pa če delaš kšno brošurco ipd, da napišeš s svojo pisavo... pač take fore :)
<sasa84> pšt CrazyLemon
<dz0ny> sej ga puca
<dz0ny> pol pa umetniške pisave ratajo :P
<sasa84> dz0ny, mhm, res je!
<sasa84> a ja...koga pucam? :P
<sasa84> kaj*
<sasa84> khm!
<sasa84> nč...mislm, d morm it do frizerja :P
<upd> ja sej to me skrbi, da se ne bo prah nabiral :) bi pa rad zamenjal papir, ker tudi na papirju ko popravljaš je na koncu vse prečrtano tam bi pa lahko zbrisal :)
<sasa84> upd, ostan pr papirju :P
<upd> papir je tko en kuli je čez evro, pa mi crkne v 2 mesecih, in če izračunam v 4 letih je to že 100€ :)
<upd> ampak ja očitno bom ostal na papirju :)
<idioterna> sej loh z misko rises po screenu
<idioterna> ne rabs tablce
<upd> sem probal, lahko rišem, težko je pa pisat
<idioterna> aja hm
<idioterna> ja tipkaj.
<sasa84> Å¡ibam do frizerja
<sasa84> pridni bodte
<sasa84> ajd
<Sky[x]> heh vagrant ma default user: pass vagrant:vagrant
<Sky[x]> :D
<dz0ny> Seveda ga ima sej je za dev namenjeno
<Sky[x]> ja sej to je ql :)
<Sky[x]> gledam zakaj mi nginx ni naredi ldefault aliase ki sem jih dolocil
<Sky[x]> klele gor sem pa poklikal zadevo
<Sky[x]> https://puphpet.com/
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: si mel ze ksn podobn problem da kar ne naredi vhosta ?
<dz0ny> to uporablja puppet ne ?
<dz0ny> mmm
<dz0ny> sem pogledal pa bi moralo bit ok
<dz0ny> posodbi nginx modul
<dz0ny> pa neki build errora https://travis-ci.org/puphpet/puphpet
<pitko> dan
<breza> Živjo, pitko
<dz0ny> aja sploh ni testov, lame
<pitko> kdo uprablja pycharm?
<dz0ny> me
<dz0ny> zdej je free
<pitko> mam licenco
<pitko> je ql?
<dz0ny> ja :)
<dz0ny> sam ce mas lasten lint je mal jeba
<pitko> frijevci mamo licenco
<pitko> :D
<Sky[x]> ej dz0ny kak obi naredil da se lahko povezujem na apacha/nginx ceprav nisem na ruterju ?
<dz0ny>  /etc/hosts
<dz0ny> al pa local dns
<Sky[x]> ja sam sedaj dobi nek staticen ip 192.168.x.x in 10.x.x.x in sem probal ce dela na 10.x.x pa ne worka
<dz0ny> za osx mas celo nek app
<dz0ny> dej v bridge mode
<dz0ny> aja nimas ruterja
<dz0ny> hm
<pitko> 17 pride 13.10?
<dz0ny> a to si na linux al na mac
<Sky[x]> na macu sem pa v virtualbocu mam vagrant
<Sky[x]> cel dev okolje si sedaj nastavlam
<dz0ny> probi host-only
<dz0ny> names nat
<dz0ny> a prlepis nekam default.pa
<Sky[x]> ampak problem je tud ce menjas ruterje in ne mores vedno isti IP 192.168.x.x dobit :)
<Sky[x]> lahko sam da najdem kje je ta fajl :D
<dz0ny> manifests
<yang> [QuakeNet] -N(control@services.uk.quakenet.org)- (Broadcast) Good  evening! As announced on our website and social media, we will be  giving away 30 3-day IP boost codes for Leagueoflegends (EUW/EUNE).  If you want to participate in the giveaway, please join  #leagueoflegends now. We will start shortly.
<yang> zagrebte se
<dz0ny> nah meh
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: kater del te zanima ker se mi ne da vseh passov ven brisat ? :)
<idioterna> js se grem jutr zagrebat.
<idioterna> ce se bom zjutri dobr pocutu
<dz0ny> nginx::resource::vhost
<idioterna> yang: a gres zravn
<dz0ny> tam ti mora bit tvoj vhost
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: zdjle sem kar z apachem probal in ga je zgeneriral
<idioterna> al pa mogoce kdo drug k je mal bl long distance
<dz0ny> ok pol
<dz0ny> pa btw 192.168.56.101
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: zdj morm ta network problem resit :)
<dz0ny> je men zgeneriru da je omrezje
<dz0ny> in ne 10.10
<Sky[x]> ja sej men tudi
<Sky[x]> sam jst bi dal na 10.x.x.x da bi lahko vedno dostopal pa da ni odprto navzven ?
<Sky[x]> eth0 mi da pa inet addr:10.0.2.15
<Sky[x]> eth1 pa inet addr:192.168.56.101
<dz0ny> to nima veze
<dz0ny> on ti nardi virtual bridge
<Sky[x]> sej ubistvu tud ce sem brez neta lahko dostopam prek neta do tega IPja ki ga iam vagrant an ?
<dz0ny> problem bos imel samo ce bos kdaj v takem omrezju
<yang> idioterna: grem na gorenjsko
<dz0ny> ja :)
<dz0ny> to je interni
<Sky[x]> vagrant more tudi brez neta dela to je poanta
<idioterna> yang: aha to je lih narobe pol
<dz0ny> ja sej ti tud bo
<yang> idioterna: v zagrebu nisem bil ze kakih 20 let, na hrvaskem pa od 2007
<Sky[x]> wtf xchat je crashnu
<idioterna> zagreb je kul
<yang> gres z biciklom
<idioterna> ja kako pa
<idioterna> a se da se kako drugac
<yang> ja lahko gres z avionom recimo
<CrazyLemon> en tunel je iz lj do zg
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: a za titotov oklepni vlak :)
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ne.. undercover lab za undercover raziskave
<idioterna> evil corporations al evil governments?
<idioterna> no sam js ne grem po tunelu
<yang> evil corporations maintained by the evil govs
<idioterna> to pa nau slo
<idioterna> to je pa conflict of interest!
<idioterna> also gruntam kdaj nej grem zjutri
<idioterna> ce hocm bit ob 18h nazaj hm hm
<idioterna> morm jit ob sedmih zjutri
<yang> uf
<idioterna> ja 300km je
<yang> jst ce bi su z avtom ne bi isti dan nazaj se
<idioterna> z avtom je eno uro
<idioterna> sej je skos avtocesta
<yang> ceprav si bolj varen z biciklom v Zagrebu kot z Ljubljansko registracijo
<pitko> ;D
<idioterna> me prov zanima od kje teb ta ideja
<idioterna> ti prov hoces verjet takim neumnostim
<pitko> k kdo slučajno ve če iz amazona uk pošiljajo tablce?
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> js jih na notebook.de narocim pa pridejo
<pitko> kej ceneje?
<pitko> :)
<idioterna> ne vem, na fermo narocam k mam acc pa k znajo prov paperwork poslat
<idioterna> da je racunovodja zadovolna
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: seprav zdj ta zip od puppet posljem sodelavcu ki ima win in mu bo enako nalozilo vse in obadva imava enako okolje potem ?
<idioterna> Sky[x]: ce ma win pol mu nc ne bo delal
<pitko> mah sej je ista cena povsod al pa če ga v slo kupm
<Sky[x]> zdj si grem pa se nginx lahko zrihtat upam da bo delal :)
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: ja
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: tnx da probam se nginx usposobit
<dz0ny> to je tko kot bi mu poslal vbox image
<dz0ny> sam dej tle manjše
<dz0ny> ker mu pošlješ samo raw code
<Sky[x]> aha ql ql
<dz0ny> pol pa zbuilda container
<dz0ny> sam bo treba kaj shella znat
<pitko> ja pa je cenej na amazonu
<dz0ny> ni nč za klikat :)
<pitko> 40€
<pitko> tok me vrjetno pa poštnina košta :D
<idioterna> 0, cau
<idioterna> srecno
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: dela tudi nginx ne vem kaj je bilo prej :)
<Sky[x]> vem da sem za server name da dev.localhost in sedaj imam dev.localhost.vb
<Sky[x]> dal*
<zdobersek> dz0ny: zdejle
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: kje se pa nahaja potem disk od vagrant virtualca ?
<Sky[x]> v isti mapi kjeri mam za ZIP odpakiran ali kje drugje ?
<Sky[x]> nekako bi moral se v puppet dodat da mi naredi ta disk .vdi tudi znotraj te mape ki mi jo naredi od zipa od puppeta
<CrazyLemon> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/10/geary-0-4-released-with-new-look-new-features
<Pepelka> Linux E-Mail App Geary Gets New Features, New Look In Latest Release
<Pepelka> »Alongside an update to Shotwell 0.15 comes a new version of Geary - the popular open-source desktop e-mail app.«
<zdobersek> http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/v-trojanskem-predoru-trcilo-vec-vozil.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - V Trojanskem predoru trčila tri vozila
<zdobersek> bruci ...
<Pepelka> »V predoru Trojane se je v smeri Celja zgodila prometna nesreča. Trčilo je več vozil. Zaradi nesreče je nastal zastoj, občasno pa so morali zapirati predor Podmilj.«
<yang> jutri bo na 24 ur pisalo "na avtocesti v smeri proti zagrebu trcila tovornjak in biciklist"
<pitko> :)
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: ne
<dz0ny> ni fora v tem
<dz0ny> da ti njemu 4gb disk pošiljaš
<dz0ny> fora je da ti vsakič zgradi ko prvič zaženeš
<dz0ny> "disk" ti nardi pa tam kjer se nahaja tvoj vm stroj
<CrazyMelon> Sup
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon!
<zdobersek> spet v bolnici?
<CrazyMelon> Ya man. Spet shitty wifu. Pa spet nobenga casopisa ...
<CrazyMelon> Wifi
<dz0ny> wife .)
<zdobersek> spet vozis?
<CrazyMelon> Spet dezurni ja :)
<idioterna> yang: spodi bo pa pisal da je tovornjak zgorel, biciklist je pa utrpel zlomljen noht
<dz0ny> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/nvidia-linux-basemosaic-ubuntu-parity,24519.html morons
<Pepelka> Nvidia Removed Linux Driver Feature Due to Windows
<Pepelka> »The reason seems a little contradictory.«
<CrazyMelon> Hah.. Nobody likes Ubuntu :/
<dz0ny> so se zbal da bo kdo hotel linux namest win uporabljat
<zdobersek> capitalist pigs!
<CrazyMelon> Commie bastards!
<AndChat|402864> Hm..napisem commie bastards pa me disconnecta
<CrazyMelon> Spet pizza delivery..ffs kok so easy going v SBI
<idioterna> CrazyMelon: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGaRtqrlGy8
<Pepelka> Gil Scott-Heron - The Revolution Will Not Be Televised - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Gil Scott-Heron - The Revolution Will Not Be Televised (hit CC for lyrics) (RIP Gil) track 7 from The Soul of the Black Panther Era Vol 1 originally from his...«
<CrazyMelon> idioterna bom pogledal doma ker nimam ravno polne baterije :)
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6aZbJS6LZbs
<Pepelka> Small cubes that self-assemble - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Known as M-Blocks, the robots are cubes with no external moving parts. Nonetheless, they're able to climb over and around one another, leap through the air, ...«
<CrazyMelon> Sm vidu nekaj podobnega s cevkami..se oblikujejo v definirano obliko
<CrazyMelon> Tudi pri MIT
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<zdobersek> melono je skenslal, sasa84 celebrates!
<zdobersek> :>
<sasa84> ooo zdobersek ;)
<zdobersek> hejo sasa84
<CrazyLemon> melona se sam skenslal :)
<CrazyLemon> obupal nad slovenskim zdravstvom in Å¡el domov :)
<Sky[x]> uff
<zdobersek> los cajones des lemonas
<Sky[x]> haha :D
<CrazyLemon> melonas
<sasa84> :D
 * sasa84 si predstavlja zdobersek kok kuha kofe in govori v španščini...
<zdobersek> Hola, yo tiengo un cafe
<sasa84> tale zdobersek čist rajca
<zdobersek> no, yo solamento tiengo le cafe
<CrazyLemon> uh..zavrnu te je v spanscini
<CrazyLemon> thats gotta hurt
<CrazyLemon> :/
<zdobersek> pa reps
<zdobersek> res*
<zdobersek> ups
<zdobersek> :>
 * CrazyLemon lacen
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2013/10/04/american-and-british-spy-agencies-targeted-tor-network/
<Pepelka> American and British spy agencies targeted Tor network with minimal success
<Pepelka> »Considering the NSA and Government Communications Headquarters (GCHQ) have been trying to thwart encryption on the internet, it comes as no surprise that«
<CrazyLemon> miha bi bil ponosen
<sasa84> ah zdobbie...
<zdobersek> zakvaj?
<sasa84> jst grem gledat cube iz leta 97...Å¡e nism :\
<sasa84> aj nou aj nou...
<zdobersek> .imdb cube
<breza> Cube (1997) - 7.4(✋ 107,473) (RT 62) http://imdb.com/title/tt0123755
<breza> 7 complete strangers of widely varying personality characteristics are involuntarily placed in an endless kafkaesque maze containing deadly traps.
<zdobersek> zakaj 7!?
<CrazyLemon> uu cube je zakon
<CrazyLemon> best horrors i have ever seen..pa čeprav ni ravno horror
<CrazyLemon> tudi cube 2 je bil pretty good
<idioterna> kva ni horror pizda
<idioterna> jsm u kinu gledu pa sm mizu skoz pol filma
<dz0ny> hm men je najhujši horror rec
<dz0ny> amapk Å¡panski
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> rec mi ni bil tok hud
<idioterna> a francoske ste gledal
<idioterna> al interieur pa martyrs
<idioterna> no te so mogoce mal bl sick kokr horror
<zdobersek> brotherhood of the wolf se steje pod ta zanr?
<zdobersek> dog soldiers?
<zdobersek> shaun of the dead? :>
<idioterna> ja ja isto
<idioterna> sam da so francozi mal bl prtegneni i guess
<dz0ny> heh
<zdobersek> ma jst sem mel vcerej ze od tegale strah http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWNyNw8RLB4
<Pepelka> Everything Wrong With Insidious In 8 Minutes Or Less - YouTube
<Pepelka> »It's October, so we figured it was a decent time to start covering some horror films. And we're starting with the most-requested one from fans: Insidious, a ...«
<dz0ny> imdb 2 guns
<dz0ny> .imdb 2 guns
<breza> 2 Guns (2013) - 7.0(✋ 15,245) (RT 63) http://imdb.com/title/tt1272878
<breza> A DEA agent and a naval intelligence officer find themselves on the run after a botched attempt to infiltrate a drug cartel. While fleeing, they learn the secret of their shaky alliance: Neither knew that the other was an undercover agent.
<dz0ny> .stran youtube.com
<breza> youtube.com(173.194.34.78) JE dosegljiva.
<dz0ny> hm mi ne loada
<dz0ny> 32 hopsov ze
<sasa84>  enkrat je bil hud en norveški...čist psiho horror
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj si jedu? jst sm tud lačna :\
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sendvič :)
<sasa84> hm...
<sasa84> lohk bi čokolino ...
<sasa84> al pa jogurt
<zdobersek> ... cokolino v kavi .. ?
<sasa84> lol
<zdobersek> yea or nay?
<sasa84> nay...
<CrazyLemon> čokolino sounds good
<CrazyLemon> očitno si ti že v tistih letih ko si spet začela čokolino jest
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> hihi :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, že od nevem kerga mesca sem na čokolinu :P
 * CrazyLemon preferira mlečni riž z nutello
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, prosena kaša je super!!!!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 to pa ne bi vedel..
<sasa84> probej, ful je dobra
<CrazyLemon> js sam griz pa mlečni riž delam
<sasa84> shukaš pa tko k riž...pač na mleku
<sasa84> skuhaš*
<sasa84> tale cube je pa mal grozljiva...
<sasa84> đizs
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/trendi/moda/novice/2013/10/jimmy_choo_ni_oblikoval_niti_para_cevljev.aspx
<Pepelka> "Jimmy Choo ni oblikoval niti para čevljev" - Planet Siol.net
<CrazyLemon> OMB!
<Pepelka> »Soustanoviteljica prestižne znamke Jimmy Choo Tamara Mellon je spregovorila o sodelovanju s Choojem in o tem, kakšen je bil njegov prispevek h kreativni rasti znamke.«
<CrazyLemon> ah ni..cube je meni ful zanimiv
<CrazyLemon> nestrpno pričakuješ kaj se zgodi v naslednji kocki
 * anny je za kuskus
<CrazyLemon> anny je fensi
<anny> ni
<anny> kupljen v lidlu
<CrazyLemon> in ga skuhaš z nutello? :D
<anny> zajtrk ali večerjo ali prigrizek imaš v 5 minutah
<anny> ne, dam noter suhe krhlje hrušk
<anny> ali suhe slive
<CrazyLemon> fensi
<anny> lol
<CrazyLemon> :p
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj vse sem zmetu danes v testo za kruh tud noben ne bi uganu :)
<CrazyLemon> ocvirke! pa suho čebulo!
<CrazyLemon> (priporočam btw)
<lynxlynxlynx> peteršilj, corn flakes, brusnice, orehe pa še moka je bila pol/pol
<CrazyLemon> uh :)
<CrazyLemon> orehe razumem.. corn flakes pa not so much
<lynxlynxlynx> uno kar ostane na koncu
<lynxlynxlynx> se mi je nabralo par Å¡krtocev in ...
<pitko> k je media lahko tudi medij?
<lynxlynxlynx> media je množina
<zdobersek> a je lahko Janko Medja?
<sasa84> ooo, pitko pridn!!!
<pitko> večer
<pitko> kje priden
<pitko> tale teden je bil opasan :D
<anny> pitko priden
<pitko> prvi tieden kot bruci in :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kruh + ocvirki + cebula => prosjaca?
<sasa84> ooo, sj res!!!
<sasa84> pitko, nrdiva 1x ubuntu urice v lj
<pitko> sam fešte skos :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a je?
<sasa84> kšn pondelk
<anny> čebulo je dobro preden se jo vrže not, malo prepražit
<pitko> hm
<pitko> čak pogledam urnik
 * sasa84 se strinja z anny glede čebule
<lynxlynxlynx> v testu ni velike razlike
<zdobersek> mja, jst poznam prosjaco kot bl tanek kruh s ocvirki in cebulo po vrhu
<zdobersek> nev testu
<CrazyLemon> zato se pa uporablja suha čebula :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne..prav kruh kruh je
<anny> kruhomat ne dela razlik
<CrazyLemon> sicer ne vem če je tako čebula kot ocvirki skupaj
<CrazyLemon> vem pa da delajo kruh z ocvirki..pa kruh s čebulo
<lynxlynxlynx> mogoče mal pražena pride bolj do izraza, ampak tu bi itak prevladala sladkoba od brusnic
<CrazyLemon> če skupaj združiš je verjetno še tok boljše :)
<anny> zelo dobel je kluh z bananami
<lynxlynxlynx> sem že dal parkrat noter, pa ni bilo dosti učinka
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx pa si ga pojedu ?
<lynxlynxlynx> valda
<lynxlynxlynx> zase pečem
<pitko> hm pondelk bi se še mogoč dalu
<pitko> ker čorov urnik je drgač
<pitko> -.-
<CrazyLemon> kudos
<lynxlynxlynx> sila razmer
<CrazyLemon> ker js ga ne bi mogu..peteršilj pa brusnice
<lynxlynxlynx> samo predsodek
<lynxlynxlynx> peteršilj se niti ne pozna
<lynxlynxlynx> poznalo se je, ko sem dal celo glavo zelene noter :D
<anny> če mora biti nekaj zelenega, daj pehtran
<lynxlynxlynx> pehtran ful dobr pride, ja
<lynxlynxlynx> sploh ne rabiš dosti
<anny> dobi se suh petran v mečkiju
<lynxlynxlynx> sem mel svežega :)
<anny> mm
<dz0ny> a bi nehal z hrano
<dz0ny> zdej mi kruli
<CrazyLemon> edino prav ...
<CrazyLemon> js bi mlečni riž :/
<anny> za CrazyLemon
<anny> http://okusno.je/recept/domac-lesnikov-namaz
<Pepelka> Okusno.je - Recept: Domač lešnikov namaz
<Pepelka> »Obliznili si boste vseh deset prstov!«
<CrazyLemon> uuu
 * CrazyLemon ima domače lešnike
<anny> ostale sestavine verjetno tudi
<anny> namesto lešnikovega olja lahko daš mandljevo
<CrazyLemon> no..tega pa nimam
<anny> katerokoli brez ostrega okusa bo v redu
<lynxlynxlynx> sej bo sladko, najbrž je vseeno kakšno je (dokler ni bučno)
<zdobersek> dz0ny: pejt pit vodo
<pitko> sasa84 pondelk mam
<pitko> cajt ja
<anny> zdobersek, no...
<zdobersek> ?
<anny> čas je za povečerek ne vodo
<dz0ny> zdobersek: hladno a ne :)
<zdobersek> ne vem, jst pijem mlacno
<anny> dz0ny - mlačno s tremi žlicami sveže stisnjenega limoninega soka
<zdobersek> noooo
<zdobersek> leave CrazyLemon alone
<anny> ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tri žlice pa bom že iztisnu iz sebe!
<CrazyLemon> hvala anny :)
<anny> rofl
<lynxlynxlynx> it's getting late
<lynxlynxlynx> time to drink my own juice
<CrazyLemon> well that sounds wrong :D
<anny> CL, mislila sem, da pripravljaš lešnikov namaz
<zdobersek> mhm
<CrazyLemon> anny ob tej uri?? ne :)
<anny> lynx^3, upam da maš kakšno pomoč v bližini..pa to
<anny> js js
<lynxlynxlynx> bear grylls ref :P
<pitko> :)
<lynxlynxlynx> zzz
<sasa84> nč, tud jst šibam pančat
<sasa84> jutr morm bit lepa za poroko :P
<sasa84> ps: spadam med svate!!!
<sasa84> nočk
<CrazyLemon> ln
<anny> ln
#ubuntu-si 2013-10-05
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> lp
<dz0ny> dan
<breza> Dober dan, dz0ny
<Sky[x]> dan vsem skupaj :)
<CrazyLemon> uh.. kaj pa se je kle zgodilo da nas je tko mal
<CrazyLemon> Here are the specifications for Valve's 300 prototypes.
<CrazyLemon> The 300 prototype units will ship with the following components:
<CrazyLemon> GPU: some units with NVidia Titan, some GTX780, some GTX760, and some GTX660
<CrazyLemon> CPU:	some boxes with Intel i7-4770, some i5-4570, and some i3
<CrazyLemon> RAM: 16GB DDR3-1600 (CPU), 3GB GDDR5 (GPU) Storage: 1TB/8GB Hybrid SSHD Power Supply: Internal 450w 80Plus Gold
<CrazyLemon> Dimensions: approx. 12 x 12.4 x 2.9 in high
<msev> njami
<Sky[x]> ja sem bral prej ja
<Sky[x]> to bo ko en MBP :>
<Sky[x]> skoraj isto mocno :)
<CrazyLemon> MBP ima 3gb gddr5 ?  pa 16gb ddr3?
<Sky[x]> gddr5 mislim da ne
<Sky[x]> ddr3 pa ja
<CrazyLemon> pa 1tb hd + 8gb sshd?
<Sky[x]> ne to pa ne
<Sky[x]> mas pa kar ssd notr ene 500gb max pomoje :)
<CrazyLemon> torej MBP ima disk.. ima ram... pa ima grafično :>
<Sky[x]> lej ne mislm se klele zdj it kaj je boljse
<Sky[x]> najboljsi je clovek ki ve kaj dela za PC :)
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: raj mi povej kako ima lahko virtualbox disk velik 80GB in pose zaseden 2gb
<Sky[x]> prostora na disku imam pa 60gb
<Sky[x]> kar pomeni da ne zasede prostora v naprej ?
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] kok vem VB loči med dynamically alocated ter fixed sized diskom
<CrazyLemon> mogoče je fora v tem
<Sky[x]> ja ravno gledam da je dynamically
<Sky[x]> ql dynamically je nastavlen in zasede toliko kolikor porabi hehe :)
<CrazyLemon> jp
<Sky[x]> zanima me sam kje bi lahko povecal ker vagrant mi da na 80gb pa mi povecal to za vsak slucaj
<CrazyLemon> zbriši ter naredi nov VD :)
<Sky[x]> kaj bos pa s staro naredil in vsemi podatki gor ?
<Sky[x]> sej da se resizat samo vseeno
<CrazyLemon> ne vem kaj boš naredu.. drugače se ga ne da povečat.. vsaj ne da bi js vedu :)
<Sky[x]> ravno zadnic sem resizov disk od VM ker mi ga j zmankal gor sem mel pa ubuntu
<Sky[x]> ce ne celo win7
<Sky[x]> in je vse delal kot je
<CrazyLemon> hm
<Sky[x]> sam hocem ze v startu dobr zatavt da potem ne bo slucjan treba resize delat
<CrazyLemon> !g resize virtualbox virtual disk
<Pepelka> Chapter 5. Virtual storage - VirtualBox http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch05.html
<Sky[x]> evo
<Sky[x]> VBoxManage modifyhd win7.vdi --resize 20000
<Sky[x]> tole cist lepo dela in vse je tudi po tem delal :)
<Sky[x]> nasel tocno to kar rabim dve muhi na en mah :D
<Sky[x]> config.persistent_storage.location = "/Users/kuse/testvps/vmtest/testhdd.vdi"
<Sky[x]> config.persistent_storage.size = 5000
<Sky[x]> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BVzYbrhIMAAuysE.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> "debagiranju".. priceless
<Sky[x]> grr plugin rabis ce hoces size diska dolocit :)
<Sky[x]> ni mi jasn zakaj ne morm dostopat do virtualca ce ga sam na 10.x.x.x
<Sky[x]> ce je pa na 192.168.x.x pa dela :)
<dz0ny> !g osx dynamic routes
<Pepelka> OS X for Hackers at Heart - Rezultati Googlovega iskanja knjig osx dynamic routes
<dz0ny> hm tole ne bo
<dz0ny> osx ne zna topologije prilagodit ce spremenis interface
<dz0ny> recmo prekines povezavo pa jo na novo ustvaris
<dz0ny> je je interface virtual
<Sky[x]> ne stekam :)
<Sky[x]> sem ugasnu virtualca pa ga nanov pognal pa se vedno ni ok
<Sky[x]> ping pa dela hehe :D
<Sky[x]> ej kaj je ze tist page za internet explorer k ti cel windows nalozi v virtualca ?
<Sky[x]> modern i.e. ce bo se kdo rabi
<Sky[x]> wtf na win8 je IE10 ?
<Sky[x]> a ni ze na win7 bil ie11
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> privzeto
<dz0ny> ie 11 še izšel ni
<dz0ny> bo skupaj z win8.1
<dz0ny> pa mislim da 7 ne bo dobila ie11
<dz0ny> kao ni dost dober :)
<Sky[x]> huh
<Sky[x]> a za v IE obstaja kaksen ad blocker ?
<Sky[x]> kolegica more nujni IE met za en tecaj tujega jezika in ji vs tadrugo odpira sam kar bi mogla ne
<Sky[x]> pa se pise i da more vse ad blockerje sklopit porv wtf
<Sky[x]> s chome odprem google.si pa ji javi da je neveljaven certifikat
<Sky[x]> kaj vse je tej zenski ratal gor dobit :)
<dz0ny> heh spybot destroy namest
<dz0ny> pa imunize klikn
<dz0ny> se prej moras update pognat
<dz0ny> bo pa trajal kako urco da najde
<Sky[x]> ji bo sosed naredu reinstall
<Sky[x]> :)
<CrazyLemon> skripta o varnem rokovanju z orožjem	 1
<dz0ny> skripta o varnem rokovanju z nevarnim orožjem	 1
<CrazyLemon> če dodaš "nevarnim" pol ne dobiš ubuntu.si pod rezultati :D
<dz0ny> lol
<yang> zanima koga prevajanje angleskega predavanja na temo prostega programja v slovenscino, za placilo ?
<Sky[x]> ne hvala :(
<zdobersek> pitko bi bil mogoce zagret
<Sky[x]> a je kdo e delal z vagrant + virtualbox na win7 / win8 ? :>
<dz0ny> ne tam lamp furajo :>
<Sky[x]> in jst se hocem znebit lampa da bi vsi linuz fural :>
<Sky[x]> in zdj testiram v win7 pa nic ne dela vagrant
<dz0ny> kaj ne dela
<Sky[x]> zip ki mi ga je naredu https://puphpet.com/ mi jav da morm najprej pognat vagrant init
<yang> od kdaj pa deluje virtualbox na win ?
<dz0ny> ja pozen ne?
<Sky[x]> sem pognal
<Sky[x]> potem pa se up pozenem in javi tole
<dz0ny> and
<Sky[x]> Bringing machine 'default' up with 'virtualbox' provider...
<Sky[x]> There are errors in the configuration of this machine. Please fix
<Sky[x]> the following errors and try again:
<Sky[x]> vm:
<Sky[x]> * The box 'base' could not be found.
<dz0ny> ah
<dz0ny> to nima veze z win
<dz0ny> daj temu basebox url
<dz0ny> mislim da mas zakomentirano
<dz0ny> ce nimas boxa potem ti ga prenese z tega naslova
<dz0ny> yang: od zacetka
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: ja sej nimam boxa mogl bi ga prenest
<yang> dz0ny: sem mislu da sam na linuxih laufa oz. posixih
<dz0ny> ja pa si določil url?
<Sky[x]> ne niti mi ni jasn kje naj bi to dolocu
<Sky[x]> v vagrant fajlu je to al kje ?
<Sky[x]> config.vm.box_url = "http://files.vagrantup.com/precise64.box"
<Sky[x]> tole je notr
<dz0ny> ja
<dz0ny> no zdej pozen vagrant box add base http://files.vagrantup.com/precise64.box
<dz0ny> pa vecino appov ne dela ce mas presledk kje v poti
<dz0ny> presledek
<dz0ny> torej mora  bit moj_projekt ne Moj Projekt
<Sky[x]> presledkov nimam - je vmes kar pa ne bi smelo biti problem
<Sky[x]> zdj sem pognal da dol vlece upam da je to res krivo
<dz0ny> ja to bo :)
<Sky[x]> sej se na #vagrant vprasal za foro ko sem tudi tukaj spraseval pa mi niso znal povedat :)
<Sky[x]> pravjo da ne bi smelo biti to narobe :)
<dz0ny> jah vindows je stupid kaj ces
<Sky[x]> ma zbrcov bi vse sodelavce k niso na lin/unix
<dz0ny> aja pa UAC izključi
<dz0ny> ker ne pusti komunicirat z virtualbox service
<Sky[x]> lol
<Sky[x]> ze vidm probleme :D
<Sky[x]> sem za foro se cygwin nalozu da bom se tam stesriral ce sedaj ne bo delal
<dz0ny> argh jaz se pa z android matram
<dz0ny> ne nalozi remote slike v widget
<dz0ny> ffs
<dz0ny> moras it okol riti v zep pa za nos se vlec
<Sky[x]> debuger :)
<Sky[x]> v cem pa delas android ?
<Sky[x]> inteligj ?
<dz0ny> mm
<dz0ny> eclipse is such a hog
<Sky[x]> :)
<dz0ny> pa se preview za ui dela tko kot mora
<Sky[x]> a android studio ni ok ?
<dz0ny> ja sej
<Sky[x]> oziroma inteligJ
<dz0ny> oboje uporablja intelij
<Sky[x]> jebemo pocasna linija
<dz0ny> kaksen geek pa si z 1MB/s
<Sky[x]> cakam se da lastnik zmuti da bo optika :>
<Sky[x]> mam komej 600kb/s :)
<dz0ny> a to je ISDN :P
<Sky[x]> amis :D
<Sky[x]> najcnej hehe
<yang> optika je mozna samo tam, kjer je llokacija prava
<yang> to ni tok odvisno od tvojega lastnika
<yang> lahko na spletni strani preveris ce je lokacija pokrita
<dz0ny> ja od ekonomske računice je odvisno
<Sky[x]> yang: od lastniak je odvisno ce on dovoli da zamenjam internet in da on zrihta papirje :)
<Sky[x]> lokacija je mozna
<Sky[x]> [default] Booting VM...
<Sky[x]> [default] Waiting for machine to boot. This may take a few minutes...
<Sky[x]> The guest machine entered an invalid state while waiting for it
<Sky[x]> to boot. Valid states are 'starting, running'. The machine is in the
<Sky[x]> 'poweroff' state. Please verify everything is configured
<Sky[x]> properly and try again.
<Sky[x]> If the provider you're using has a GUI that comes with it,
<Sky[x]> it is often helpful to open that and watch the machine, since the
<Sky[x]> GUI often has more helpful error messages than Vagrant can retrieve.
<Sky[x]> For example, if you're using VirtualBox, run `vagrant up` while the
<Sky[x]> VirtualBox GUI is open.
<dz0ny> hehe
<Sky[x]> sem zapru GUI
<Sky[x]> in dobil tole
<Sky[x]> [default] Booting VM...
<Sky[x]> [default] Waiting for machine to boot. This may take a few minutes...
<Sky[x]> Timed out while waiting for the machine to boot. This means that
<Sky[x]> Vagrant was unable to communicate with the guest machine within
<Sky[x]> the configured ("config.vm.boot_timeout" value) time period. This can
<Sky[x]> mean a number of things.
<Sky[x]> If you're using a custom box, make sure that networking is properly
<Sky[x]> working and you're able to connect to the machine. It is a common
<Sky[x]> problem that networking isn't setup properly in these boxes.
<Sky[x]> Verify that authentication configurations are also setup properly,
<Sky[x]> as well.
<Sky[x]> If the box appears to be booting properly, you may want to increase
<Sky[x]> the timeout ("config.vm.boot_timeout") value.
<dz0ny> vse antivurese pa fireale izključ
<Sky[x]> fora je da to testiram znotraj virtualca
<Sky[x]> bi znal bit to problem ? :D
<dz0ny> hm nvm
<dz0ny> po moje ne
<dz0ny> rebotaj virtualca
<Sky[x]> zdjle sem se fw sklopu da vidm
<Sky[x]> isto sranje nic dejmo reboot
<Sky[x]> pizda to ne worka
<dz0ny> I agree sam tole dobivam http://screencloud.net/v/6tLS
<Pepelka> Screenshot at 19:12:01 | ScreenCloud
<Pepelka> »Screenshot shared with ScreenCloud, an easy to use screenshot sharing application«
<dz0ny> nc dota zgleda da se malo sprostim
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> sem v VB pognal in je javl VT-x is not available :D
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: pogranjal sem izven te mape od ZIP lol :D
<Sky[x]> da vidmo ce bo sedaj delal :)
<dz0ny> joj se v doti mi ne gre
<dz0ny> meh
<dz0ny> sapt
<dz0ny> spat
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> ne gre tole lavfat VB znotraj VBja :D
<CrazyLemon> da faq je s tem lastpassom
<CrazyLemon> ne sprejme gesla
<zdobersek> twas your last pass, for real.
<CrazyLemon> meeh
<CrazyLemon> preveč komplicirano geslo sm dal
<CrazyLemon> da mi tudi password hint ni pomagal
<CrazyLemon> očitno je busy night @ siol support
<CrazyLemon> čakam na svetovalca za spletni pogovor že 5min
<dz0ny> lol are you feeling lonely?
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/SiolBox.png
<dz0ny> a veste kako se reče rusom da naj pišejo angleško
<dz0ny> vpraši če je hw tvoja last...
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ^^
<CrazyLemon> pravi model aktiviraj dodatek boxa da lahko uporabljaš usb
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny je :)
<CrazyLemon> siol box s je moja last
<CrazyLemon> sam dostop do njega pa ni
<CrazyLemon> :DD
<CrazyLemon> da faq man
<dz0ny> ne reci da bi rad ssh uporabil
<CrazyLemon> sej sem.. zgoraj imaš odgovor
<dz0ny> he will scratch his head :)
<CrazyLemon> pravi da ga lahk uporabljam kot media center
<dz0ny> ja
<CrazyLemon> pa ga prašam kaj je point media centra če nimam dostopa do usb-ja
<CrazyLemon> pa pravi..jah kupi dodatek box :)
<dz0ny> a upnp je tud zaklenjen
<CrazyLemon> jp
<dz0ny> joj
<CrazyLemon> vse je na programskem mestu 22
<CrazyLemon> in je vse pod ključem dokler ne kupiš dodatek
<CrazyLemon> če bi se mi dalo bi zdaj šel iskat pogodbo
<CrazyLemon> da prečekiram kaj piše glede siol boxa
<zdobersek> NO TV BOX FOR YOU
<zdobersek> said the Siol Nazi
<CrazyLemon> pozna kdo koga ki dela na siolu
 * zdobersek pozna enga Črta
<CrazyLemon> ampak višje kot ti v prvi obrambni vrsti? :)
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: myloader/mydumper zna delat z mysql dumpom kej ves ?
<yang> hej idioterna si prelisicil kamione ?
<yang> nekam dolgo ga ni
<yang> da ni v kaksen jarek zapeljal
<yang> al pa omagal na pol poti
<CrazyLemon> dež je
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny o kerem upnp exploitu si govoru? :)
<yang> A je kdo slucajno z Jezerskega tule ?
<Sky[x]> nop
<Sky[x]> vem pa kje je to in ze bil tam :)
<yang> Se mi zdi, da je en hodil gor k je bil od tam
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: dej poglej metasplot
<dz0ny> metasploit
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tega čekiram https://raw.github.com/dc414/Upnp-Exploiter/master/upnp.py
<dz0ny> rabis takega ki ti da shell dostop
<CrazyLemon>  vuln = "Linux/2.6.17.WB_WPCM450.1.3 UPnP/1.0, Intel SDK for UPnP devices/1.3.1";
<CrazyLemon> meh
<idioterna> yang: sem
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: sej je skoraj vse narjeno z intel sdk
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny meh je bil ker očitno tist upnp exploiter velja samo za 2.6.17 kernel
<dz0ny> metasplot poglej no
<dz0ny> meh
<CrazyLemon> sej gledam no
<dz0ny> mas autopwn
<dz0ny> sam ip das
<dz0ny> pa ti najde
<dz0ny> ce je kej
<CrazyLemon> will check
<CrazyLemon> je pa lih danes pršu od sestrične mož - odvetnik.. mal ga bom vprašal s pravnega stališča kako je to s siol boxom :)
<dz0ny> a bo prespal pr vas :>
<dz0ny> bt a zdej boš stric ?
<CrazyLemon> ne..pri teti ki je cca. 5m stran :)
<dz0ny> a to mate družinsko srečanje ti pa v ekran gledaš :)?
<CrazyLemon> en da bi vedu..zakaj - a veš kaj česar js ne? :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny naah.. so Å¡li na obisk k bratrancu.. so bili prej pri nas
<dz0ny> nvm
<yang> idioterna: cestitam
<yang> idioterna: zdej pa se priporoci partnerki za eno masazo
<idioterna> done
<idioterna> sm ji prec reku ko sm domov prsu
<idioterna> v mecih kr cutm zbadanje
<yang> kaj se cakas
<idioterna> ampak to je vedno po celodnevnem vrtenju
<yang> kok si pa naredu KM
<idioterna> kako kaj cakam
<idioterna> ja 300
<yang> uf
<idioterna> cakam da otroc zaspijo
<yang> ti bi lahko sel na tour de france
<idioterna> a s kolesom
<yang> ja
<idioterna> bi, ce bi me veselil gledat take sporte
<idioterna> za sodelovanje bi moral pa cel life podredit temu
<idioterna> tega pa nocm
<yang> ja
<yang> tm so profiji od profijev
<yang> sej verjetn zasluzjo tok kt ti al pa mal vec
<idioterna> precej vec
<idioterna> droge niso poceni
<yang> ja, cel cirkus, na stara leta itak hitro umrejo
<yang> oz starih let ne docakajo
<idioterna> mogoce jih tut js ne bom
<idioterna> bomo vidl
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/en-stor-je-voltmodal-nove-dvore.jpg
<idioterna> yang: http://app.strava.com/activities/87109530
<Pepelka> Bike Ride Profile | Po cukr u Kraš near Ljubljana Polje | Times and Records | Strava
<yang> haha
<yang> skurjeni
<yang> ti bi mogu tja it
<yang> k te je skuril na poti
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny meh.. ni kle autopwna
<CrazyLemon> sam nek webui
<CrazyLemon> kjer v bistvu nič ne moreš počet..razn scanna
<yang> ej svaka cast idioterna
<CrazyLemon> da ne omenim tega da pri scannu sploh ne prečekira vse porte
<yang> 6100 kalorij samo
<yang> to je kot bi deset bigmacov pojedel
<yang> pocasi se kurjo mascobe
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ma ni no
<idioterna> yang: sej sm su ful pocas
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny je..upper crap
<idioterna> avg pod 28
<CrazyLemon> k stare mame na rogovcih!
<CrazyLemon> ;)
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> pa fotkou k japonc
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/tet-kadi.jpg
<yang> pismo idioterna 9400 KM v 2103, kmal bos moral na generalni servis
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/zagreb-city-limits.jpg
<yang> tok jst ne nardim z avtom
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/bana-jelacica.jpg
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/zidani-most.jpg
<idioterna> zakaj na servis, sem sm biologic
<yang> pogledat ce mas kej obrabljene sklepe :)
<idioterna> sej ne laufam
<idioterna> sej kolesarim
<CrazyLemon> The Linux Foundation ‏@linuxfoundation 2h
<CrazyLemon> 22 years ago today, Linus Torvalds released #Linux 0.02.
<yang> 30 years ago Stallman started the GNU project
<yang> 22 ni lih neka obletnica ravno
<CrazyLemon> 22 is just right.. 30 is too old :>
<yang> 22 je sel v napacno smer trenda
<yang> saj Stallman vedno pravi "unfortunatelly a man called Torvalds..."
<yang> ampak brez njega tudi ne bi bili kjer smo
<idioterna> hurd bi mel
<idioterna> a useless piece of crap.
<yang> hurd je baje dost ok, sam driverjev se ni pravih
<yang> problem je v hardweru
<idioterna> ne ni ok
<idioterna> sicer je res da to da ni driverjev ni problem OSa
<idioterna> amapk hurd je kr grozn
<yang> no z hurdom nisem delal, baje pa da je zdej ze v debian integriran
<yang> ce si ga ti nazadnje probal v 2002 se je do danes ze kaj spremenilo
<idioterna> uporabljam ga enkrat na teden or so
<yang> aja
<yang> kako pa to oz za kaksen namen ?
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuSBeHczHN8
<Pepelka> Sugar Rush - YouTube
<yang> testiras kaj ?
<Pepelka> »http://app.strava.com/activities/87109530«
<idioterna> ja da sprobam ja
<yang> aha
<idioterna> sej ni za nc druzga dobr
<yang> no potem bolj ves
<idioterna> trenutno
<yang> pac pr GNU movementu se nagibajo bolj k izkljucni uporabi hurda, nekoc v daljni prihodnosti :)
<idioterna> ja, ni mi jasn zakaj
<yang> a zakaj
<yang> zato ker trenutno uporabljajo linux-libre kernel
<yang> ki se razlikuje od mainline kernela
<yang> Free distribucije imajo linux libre
<idioterna> ki se od navadnga razlikuje kako tocno?
<idioterna> sej kernel je gpl
<yang> baje ni v celoti free
<yang> nekaj stripajo ven
<yang> ne vem tocno kaj
<yang> pac neke ideoloske razlike
<yang> Linux, the kernel developed and distributed by Linus Torvalds et al, contains non-Free Software, i.e., software that does not respect your essential freedoms, and it induces you to install additional non-Free Software that it doesn't contain.
<yang> http://www.fsfla.org/ikiwiki/about/what-is-free-software.en.html
<Pepelka> ::[FSFLA]:: What is Free Software?
<lynxlynxlynx> binary blobs
<lynxlynxlynx> firmware večinoma
#ubuntu-si 2013-10-06
<Sky[x]> lp
<sasa84> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro tudi tebi, sasa84
<idioterna> o
<Sky[x]> lp
<yang> 11:06:53 up 626 days, 10:19,  2 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.01, 0.05
<Sky[x]> nice :D
<dz0ny> dan
<breza> Zdravo, dz0ny
<dz0ny> joj in ti slo faksi
<dz0ny> na pedagoški hočejo office 2010
<Sky[x]> a res hehe :D
<dz0ny> ker 2013 ne odpre office 2010
<dz0ny> tko pravjo :)
<LorD_DDooM> what
<Sky[x]> carji ane :D
<dz0ny> mmm
<dz0ny> pa pozabil so povedat da majo for free win pa office na voljo
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> dz0ny si sitemc tam ?
<Sky[x]> sistemc*
<dz0ny> ne sam nečaku nameščam zdej remote :)
<Sky[x]> aja lol :D
<dz0ny> prek pašnikov seveda
<Sky[x]> zakon je tale vagrant zdj sem si zrihtov vse lepo in dela :)
<Sky[x]> se na win norm stestirat
<LorD_DDooM> To je luksuz na našem faksu imajo še zmer Office 2003 brez service packov
<Sky[x]> in mater faks je to ?
<LorD_DDooM> NTF
<dz0ny> oblikovni?
<idioterna> luksuz je tam kjer je openoffice dovolj
<idioterna> = BF, recimo
<dz0ny> a nisi ti kemik?
<LorD_DDooM> jaz sem metalurg, NTF je pa naravoslovnotehnična, tko da oblikovna spada pod drugi faks
<LorD_DDooM> .odt pri nas sploh ne morejo odpret
<idioterna> sej sejvas kot .doc
<CrazyLemon> exportaš PDF pa je problem rešen
<LorD_DDooM> ja, in poj se ti vse tabele in grafi podrejo. PDF se pa ne da urejat ane...
<idioterna> nc se ne podrejo
<LorD_DDooM> Pa .doc ne podpira .odt formul, prikaže jih kot .jpg
<idioterna> who cares?
<idioterna> sej das oboje
<idioterna> ce hocjo editirat poberejo openoffice
<idioterna> it's not like it costs anything
<LorD_DDooM> ja ne vem, če pišeš znanstveni članek ali diplomo in daješ zadevo v peer review...
<LorD_DDooM> Poj recimo office 2003 ne zna pravilno prepoznat oštevičenja iz odf, če ueproabljaš offsete in podobno
<idioterna> ja nej folk pac zacne openoffice uporabljat ane
<idioterna> ne bos valda ti placeval zato ker so nekateri prevec komot da bi namestili prosto programje
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a kej čitaš komentarje https://slo-tech.com/novice/t582532#crta
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nope :)
<dz0ny> it's a lot of neznanja pa misinformacij
<dz0ny> bi treba napisat en članek kaj je linux, kaj je ubuntu, kaj je foss
<dz0ny> ker zgleda da so partizani pa janševci neki krivi pa ne vem kako :)
<dz0ny> joj
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny bl je trollanje kot karkoli
<CrazyLemon> druzga
<dz0ny> ja sam you can't troll that low
<dz0ny> http://www.jonathan-cook.net/blog/2013-10-04/the-most-embarrassing-news-interview-ever/
<Pepelka> The most embarrassing news interview ever | Jonathan Cook's Blog
<Pepelka> »This must be the most cringe-inducing interview by a senior journalist I've ever seen. It's conducted by Kirsty Wark, one of the BBC's top presenters, and takes places on Newsnight, the BBC's flagship nightly current affairs programme. It truly makes me more ashamed of the "profession" of journalism than I already was - and I didn't think that was possible. Throughout the interview, Wark abandons even the pretence of doing what journalism is suppos
<dz0ny> hehe http://blog.canonical.com/2013/10/01/ubuntu-pre-installed-and-in-retail-worldwide/
<Pepelka> Canonical Blog
<dz0ny> hm ce se tole napisem bodo pregorel :)
<yang> idioterna: https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/998132_10151675833838036_76925768_n.jpg
<Pepelka> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=76925768
<dz0ny> to watch http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_mlyruYQ24
<Pepelka> The science of secrecy - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Join Imperial's Institute for Security Science and Technology for an informative presentation on codes, ciphers and computers. Professor Richard Aldrich, Dr ...«
<idioterna> yang: najprej najd enga k je mel zdravstvene tezave zarad radiacije no
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: a je ksna opcija da v puphpet file al pa vagrant dodal da mi nalozi se memcache in mi nalozi brez resinstalla ?
<Sky[x]> pomoje da sem enkrat nekje bral da se to da :D
<dz0ny> ja
<dz0ny> samo pupet modul memcached daš
<dz0ny> bo sam pogledal al je nameščen
<dz0ny> pa ce mas custom config moras prek pupeta nastavit
<CrazyLemon> alexander litvinenko - ex KGB je mel težave z "radiacijo" :)
<CrazyLemon> če koga zanima - na steamu so half life popusti.. half life complete za 6.99€
<dz0ny> http://fixubuntu.com/
<Pepelka> Fix Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> včeraj sm se igral z beto pa se da izključit online iskanje
<Sky[x]> lol :D
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: a lohk sam v puphppet file dodal en package pa mi ga bo nalozil on naslednjem zagonu ? :)
<Sky[x]> recimo za php-memcached
<dz0ny> ja
<dz0ny> lahko tud v vagrantu
<dz0ny> lahko poganjas vec provision providerjev
<dz0ny> recmo tud shell script
<Sky[x]> seprav ce dodam in rebootam se bo nalozilo potem ?
<dz0ny> jp
<Sky[x]> ql
<Sky[x]> sam zdj mam en weird problem
<Sky[x]> memcached mi ne nalozi
<dz0ny> ta privison se zazene ob vsakem zagonu
<Sky[x]> mam pa dodan php-memcached da mi nalozi
<Sky[x]> in pol k pridem notr dam apt-get install memcached
<Sky[x]> in ni nalozen in zdj nv a to ni isto al kva :>
<dz0ny> ne ce ga na novo
<dz0ny> torej ce pozenes nov init
<dz0ny> torej ce zbises box
<dz0ny> pa se enkrat pozenes vagrant init
<dz0ny> ne bo nc tistega kar is ti vmes pocel
<dz0ny> ker ti box zbrise
<dz0ny> pa potem na novo zgradi
<Sky[x]> ja to itak
<Sky[x]> dam vagrant destrou pa potemvagrant up
<Sky[x]> in mi sploh noce nalozit :(
<dz0ny> ne sam vagrant halt daš
<dz0ny> destroy zbriše tud box
<dz0ny> to je neproduktivno :)
<dz0ny> to je tko kot bi za vsako pot v službo nov avto kupu
<Sky[x]> vem
<Sky[x]> neki sem se en config po pomot pobrisal pa sem na novo dal potem :D
<Sky[x]> ni mi jasno kaj bi lahko se nastavu da bi nalozilo ob zagonu ?
<dz0ny> joj
<Sky[x]> aja edin ga dam v server basics pa bi mogl nalozit :)
<dz0ny> http://docs.vagrantup.com/v2/provisioning/shell.html
<Pepelka> Shell Scripts - Provisioning - Vagrant Documentation
<dz0ny> to prečitaj
<Sky[x]> tnx
<dz0ny> RTFM se temu reče
<Sky[x]> yes man :D
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> man yes
<idioterna> yes man ti sam man izpisuje forever
<Sky[x]> :D
<dz0ny> yes RTFM
<sasa84> ah ja...
<Sky[x]> sploh nv vec kaj nardit ker mi tud ta inline skript ne nalozi :)
<Sky[x]> tole sem dodal kar je vse ok
<Sky[x]> config.vm.provision :shell, :inline => "apt-get install memcached -y"
<Sky[x]> ce tole pozenem potem ko pridem notri pa nalozi :)
<dz0ny> SUDO
<dz0ny> SUDO
<dz0ny> SUDO
<dz0ny> yes sudo
<Sky[x]> to sem ravnokar zdj dal da vidm :D
<Sky[x]> tudi to ne pomaga
<Sky[x]> pa pizda no
<dz0ny> jah ne vem kaj pocnes
<dz0ny> to men dela
<dz0ny> nared se to
<dz0ny> vagrant ssh
<dz0ny> pa pozeni pa poglej kaj ti niapiše
<Sky[x]> nalozi mi ga normalno :)
<Sky[x]> tole je celoten vagrantfile
<Sky[x]> http://pastebin.com/QPWwacaA
<Pepelka> Vagrant.configure("2") do |config| config.vm.box = "developer_dev" config. - Pastebin.com
<dz0ny> razen to da vse tlačiš v eno vrstico
<dz0ny> probi z debug pognat
<dz0ny> pa ti bo pokazalo error
<Sky[x]> tud to sem ze in nicem prisel do errorja :)
<Sky[x]> VAGRANT_LOG=info vagrant up
<Sky[x]> tkoel sem pognal
<Sky[x]> bom se debug dal da vim
<Sky[x]> vidm
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: drugace ce je ze up
<dz0ny> samo provision pozenes
<dz0ny> vagrant provision
<Sky[x]> ql :)
<Sky[x]> zadeva se sploh ne zazene
<Sky[x]> nikjer v logu ni da bi se pognalo :D
<Sky[x]> ce dam pa vagrant provision se pa zadeva izvede :)
<Sky[x]> grem brat manual da bom skapirov zakaj tko dela >
<Sky[x]> :>
<dz0ny> afkors
<Sky[x]> mislm da sem najdu zakja mi ni delal >
<Sky[x]> grr
<Sky[x]> hm pa ni to krivo grrr
<Sky[x]> ok ne stekam vec :D
<Sky[x]> brez vagrant provision se sploh zadeva ne pozene :)
<zdobersek> If I were to watch a movie ... What movie would I watch?
<CrazyLemon> the internship
<zdobersek> pass
<CrazyLemon> wrong pass
<dz0ny> Enter new password (here):
<zdobersek> IJustDontKnowWhatToDoWithMyself
<zdobersek> nice http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/gravity_2013/
<Pepelka> Gravity - Rotten Tomatoes
<Pepelka> »Alfonso Cuar�n's Gravity is an eerie, tense sci-fi thriller that's masterfully directed and visually stunning.«
<idioterna> a ma kdo decent torrent?
<dz0ny> huh malo prehiter si
<idioterna> zakaj?
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWmVlgIR2HA
<Pepelka> Spaceballs / Instant Cassettes - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Colonel Sandurz reveals a new breakthrough in home-video entertainment. Spaceballs is a 1987 American science fiction parody film co-written by, directed by,...«
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Irf-HJ4fBls
<Pepelka> Euclideon Geoverse 2013 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Euclideon Technology Demonstration for the Geospatial Industry. As many critics pointed out, if you have the ability to run terabytes of point cloud data, ho...«
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtkK3eijBso
<Pepelka> Comb the desert! (digital quality) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »The scene from Spaceballs where they literally comb the desert.«
<zdobersek> lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=aiykDgCZigI#t=970
<Pepelka> Vojna parada JNA - Beograd - 9.5.1985. - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Vojna parada JNA - Beograd - 9.5.1985.«
<sasa84> http://news.cnet.com/8301-1035_3-57603216-94/linux-development-by-the-numbers-big-and-getting-bigger/
<Pepelka> Linux development by the numbers: Big and getting bigger | Mobile - CNET News
<Pepelka> »The open-source operating system project is steadily growing through any number of measurements: programmers, updates, and changes per hour. Read this article by Stephen Shankland on CNET News.«
<dz0ny> zdobersek: s kolk bos pa to ocenil
<dz0ny> 3.1?
<dz0ny> hm kaj pa je tako zanimivega to da je bil potreben lol?
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMgcHv-HGCY
<Pepelka> "Mass Text" - Tay Allyn- Official Music Video - YouTube
<dz0ny> fyi JNA je bila največja armija v EU :)
<Pepelka> »2013. A ©BMI affiliated artist. Available on ITUNES! https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/mass-text/id666902977?i=666903246&uo=4 24 year old recording POP artis...«
<dz0ny> sasa84: sori so mi zvocniki crknili
<dz0ny> lepa pupa btw :>
<zdobersek> dz0ny: tisti folklorni vlozek
<sasa84> dz0ny, sej bolš...bolš da je vse skup na mute :P
<sasa84> ktera minutka zdobersek ?
<zdobersek> sasa84: ~16:00
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=ZMRy4IxZNTQ#t=55s
<Pepelka> "GALACTICA" (1980) (EPISODIO 3) "Descubriendo la tierra Part.3" - "subtitulado" - YouTube
<Pepelka> »RETROMANIA = https://www.facebook.com/groups/318892454873632/ Episodio 3 Tercera parte : "Discovers Earth Part.III" "Descubriendo la tierra Part.III" -Galact...«
<dz0ny> best of the best cgi
<dz0ny> aja se ni blo cgi takrat
<dz0ny> ahaha joj
<dz0ny> to je huj ko komedija
<sasa84> zdobersek, lep folk vložek :P
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=O7_Yd3_M8iQ#t=1250
<Pepelka> Star Trek Catan: Jeri Ryan, Kari Wahlgren, and Ryan Wheaton join Wil on TableTop SE2E08 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Want to play Star Trek Catan with your friends at home? Visit your friendly local game shop to purchase it! Subscribe to Geek & Sundry: http://goo.gl/B62jl J...«
<dz0ny> yea i don't get catan
<dz0ny> what happend to battleships :>
<idioterna> catan je balanced
<idioterna> ce misls settlerse
<yang> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-1bhZ8Ho00
<Pepelka> Pedophiles harassed by pedophilophiles - YouTube
<Pepelka> »According to a recent study by the University of Leiden, an increasing number of pedophiles are being sexually harassed by men who are attracted to them.«
<CrazyLemon> lol
<zdobersek> you're laughing, but pedophiles are suffering!
<CrazyLemon> maybe they are enjoying much needed attention?
<dz0ny> who is watchin pedeopedophilies
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon
<zdobersek> http://i.imgur.com/oc8C8YK.jpg
<dz0ny> hm http://screencloud.net/v/scT6
<Pepelka> Screenshot at 20:13:32 | ScreenCloud
<Pepelka> »Screenshot shared with ScreenCloud, an easy to use screenshot sharing application«
<zdobersek> dz0ny: a si se nad ruse spravu?
<dz0ny> mm :)
<zdobersek> da naus dobu ruske mafije na vrata
<CrazyLemon> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t583081
<CrazyLemon> lahk bi se cela slovenija prijavila na razpis za delo :D
<zdobersek> men je tko zal za moderatorje na tem forumu ...
<CrazyLemon> a so moderatorji?
<zdobersek> ?
<idioterna> zdobersek, CrazyLemon
<idioterna> why does ariel have seashells?
<idioterna> *wear
<CrazyLemon> idioterna prašaj zdobersek not me
<idioterna> because she grew out of her b-shells.
<CrazyLemon> oh snap :)
<dz0ny> http://bedrocklinux.org/
<Pepelka> Bedrock Linux
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kaj se gleda?
<zdobersek> the internship
<dz0ny> next
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny history channel
<dz0ny> !y loack and load
<dz0ny> .yt lock and load
<breza> Lock 'n Load with R. Lee Ermey - 04 Pistols - HD(44 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ek9MSEnEmOM ♥890 ▶181,834
<CrazyLemon> lock?
<dz0ny> ja tale striček je malo na drogah :>
<zdobersek> he don't sniff coke, he sniffs gun powder
<idioterna> gunpowder je enabeseda.
<CrazyLemon> not if you make powder from guns
<zdobersek> ... hence the druggie's behavior
#ubuntu-si 2014-09-29
<napsy> dan
<zdobersek> hoi
<napsy> marija, sm si tok mocn kafe naredu
<idioterna> who is this marija you speak of
<napsy> fiktivna zenska
<zdobersek> zakaj ga ni marija prpravla
<zdobersek> deluje kot bolj skrbna zenska
<napsy> prav da nima casa
<idioterna> k fiktivn kafe ni tok mocn
<zdobersek> pol pa nej njen tamau
<napsy> ehh, on ma svoje probleme
<zdobersek> paje da zna dobr vodo prekurblat
<zdobersek> baje*
<idioterna> bo kisu kafe ratu
<zdobersek> "he's not the Messiah, he's a very incapable barista!"
<napsy> heh
<napsy> bi dobu pol jesus coffe
<idioterna> pa se en jesus cik przges
<napsy> to je to
<idioterna> jesus heaven
<Sky[x]> lp
<napsy> jo
<pitko> dan
<jabuk> M 2.3 > 2.km JZ od ČRNOMLJA @29/09/2014 09:01:02  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.56+N,+15.18+E
<napsy> u, ta pa je ze obcutn :)
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: report?
<zdobersek> WE GOTS TO KNOW
<jabuk> M 2.3 > 6.km  J od ČRNOMLJA @29/09/2014 09:01:01  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.52+N,+15.22+E
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 12°C @29.09.2014 10:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 96%  oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:58:36, Kulminacija: 12:53:32, Sončni zahod: 18:48:28
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 49min 52s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> a je kj mgla
<napsy> jup kar
<napsy> http://www.reddit.com/r/Fitness/comments/2hp78r/how_often_do_you_poop/
<jabuk> How often do you poop? : Fitness
<jabuk> I poop every other day or so. Every 3 days at most. I eat 3-5 servings of veggies most days. Take psyllium husks if on a rare occasion I don't...
<idioterna> i pooped a little.
<napsy> js tut vcasih naredim major core dump
<zdobersek> sam da s tem ne sprozis overflowa
<napsy> zaenkrat je gut
<pitko> haha
<pitko> kere teme mate vi
<pitko> :)
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 23°C @29.09.2014 15:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 59%  delno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:58:36, Kulminacija: 12:53:32, Sončni zahod: 18:48:28
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 49min 52s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> a poj ni vec mgle
<Sky[x]> nop
<CrazyLemon> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-72zYzr5G-Bk/VCle_BOs_xI/AAAAAAAAME4/5txFTFYJJYQ/s724-no/271.jpg
<jabuk> Ni opisa
<zdobersek> oh dayum!
<upd> zakaj mi 24ur video ne dela na lubuntu v chrome
<CrazyLemon> upd mogoče zaradi adblocka
<upd> sem videl na forumu to ja, pa ga sploh nimam
<CrazyLemon> flash video ti dela normalno?
<upd> ok sej zdej dela
<upd> sem namestil, flashplugin-nonfree in zdej dela ali zarad tega, ali pa zato ni včeraj delalo ker je bila slaba wifi povezava
<sasa84> jou
<CrazyLemon> sup dawg
<sasa84> jou jou
<sasa84> včer sem bla v vaših koncih CrazyLemon
<sasa84> no...skorej vaših :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 niti ni tisto moj konec
<sasa84> primorska pač...hrastovlje :)
<CrazyLemon> to je kot da bi js reku
<sasa84> d si bil v pivki :P
<CrazyLemon> saša bil sm v tvojih koncih.. ljubljani
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> fuuul dobra gostilna
<CrazyLemon> po pravici povedano sploh ne vem kje je hrastovlje
<CrazyLemon> a to je pod gračiščem spodaj?
<sasa84> in je smo,,,
<sasa84> am... ommolo (kmal bi rekla ebola) :P
<sasa84> ombola
<CrazyLemon> ombolo*
<sasa84> to je pa neki tko dobr d...
<sasa84> mmm
<CrazyLemon> meh :)
<CrazyLemon> nič posebnega
<CrazyLemon> ja..hrastovlje je ko greš proti gračišču in pol zaviješ levo
<CrazyLemon> v vukojebino :D
<sasa84> ej CrazyLemon... poznaš kšno dobro gostilno v vaših koncih?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 da bi reku "waw kako hudo"  niti ne :)
<CrazyLemon> oziroma ne da bi se spomnu
<CrazyLemon> v tisti v podgorju smo enkrat dobr jedli
<CrazyLemon> sam takrat so bili Å¡parglji
<CrazyLemon> pa v oljki imajo tudi kr ok za jest
<CrazyLemon> taprva je pri slavniku spodaj
<CrazyLemon> tadruga pa ko se gre iz kp proti marezigam
<CrazyLemon> v tej drugi imajo ombolo v testu..to bi tebi bilo 'mmm' :)
<CrazyLemon> nič..lp
<yang> CrazyLemon: ti si kao primorc, pa ne ves kje so hrastovlje ?
<yang> sasa84: si jedla v hrastoveljski ostariji ?
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> ful je blo dobr
<sasa84> zdej pa kej iščem, da kolege povabm za RD
<yang> ja dobra je una gostilna, sej sem ti napisu
<yang> sasa84: na kerem koncu isces gostilno
<yang> na primorskem je vecina dobrih
<yang> https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xaf1/v/t1.0-9/10687140_10152587693975817_1419114118058850369_n.jpg?oh=20bdcf58956a61a44aef844ac6d81d4a&oe=54C406A8
<jabuk> Ni opisa
#ubuntu-si 2014-09-30
<napsy> dan
<zdobersek> ayup
<zdobersek> 'I don't need help, I just need time ... to learn the English.'
<zdobersek> http://psn.sdn.si/sn/img/s636x282/14/273/635476707614749053_bratusek.jpg
<jabuk> Ni opisa
<napsy> a chef je bla :P
<idioterna> ja kuharca oddelka za proracun, sej ti pise
<yang> ;)
<idioterna> kr vsestranska zenska
<idioterna> member of parlament.
<yang> Nakon velikog uspeha izložbi “4 mačora“ i "Endi Vorhol i američki pop art", uzbudljivija i umetnička sezona decenije u galeriji "Nju Moment" pod nazivom "Art Triler" nastavlja se postavkom erotske fotografije.
<yang> Tok so nas dresiral s slovnico, brezveze, pisi kao sto govoris
<yang> Na izložbi su prisutni i svetski priznati fotografi, kao što su Greg Gorman, Men Rej, Žanlu Sif i Ralf Gibson.  http://www.blic.rs/Kultura/Vesti/496958/Najpoznatiji-svetski-erotski-fotografi-od-sutra-u-Nju-Momentu
<Pepelka90> Blic Online | Najpoznatiji svetski erotski fotografi od sutra u "Nju Momentu"
<Pepelka90> »Najpoznatiji svetski erotski fotografi od sutra u Nju Momentu Helmut Njutn i erotska fotografija naziv je izložbe koja će sutra u 19 sati biti otvorena u beogradskoj galeriji Nju Moment” a narednih mesec dana posetioci će biti u prilici da vide 25 radova najpoznatijih svetskih erotskih fotografa predvođenih čuvenim Helmutom Njutnom«
<Pepelka90>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Professional Video Editor `Lightworks` v12 Available For Download  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/Bp_FANw0-ok/professional-video-editor-lightworks.html
<idioterna> yang: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alternative_cancer_treatments#Ineffective_treatments
<Pepelka90> Alternative cancer treatments - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<idioterna> da bos vedu kaj vse ti probajo prodat.
<idioterna> kadar si na psu
<napsy>  conspiracy promulgated by Jews
<napsy> ta je dobra :D
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> german new medicine ftw
<napsy> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orgone
<Pepelka90> Orgone - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<jabuk> Orgone - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<napsy> ooo long jonson
<dz0ny_> napsy: https://github.com/Masterminds/glide
<Pepelka90> Masterminds/glide · GitHub
<Pepelka90> »glide - Simplified Go project management, dependency management, and vendoring.«
<travis-ci> [travis-ci] ubuntu-si/ircbot (cd04a95) : The build was broken.
<travis-ci> [travis-ci] Build details: http://travis-ci.org/ubuntu-si/ircbot/builds/36659548
<napsy> janez
<napsy> brejknu si bota
<dz0ny_> ne jst
<dz0ny_> crazy lemon juice
<dz0ny_> k je test skopiru :)
<napsy> ah
<napsy> cargo cult programming
<travis-ci> [travis-ci] ubuntu-si/ircbot (4c11226) : The build was fixed.
<travis-ci> [travis-ci] Build details: http://travis-ci.org/ubuntu-si/ircbot/builds/36659784
<yang> idioterna: ja zanimivo kok je tega
<sasa84> juhu
<idioterna> o
<Pepelka90>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Three Things To Expect from the First Ubuntu Phones  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/GBjBK9nLFRY/ubuntu-phones-three-things-to-expect
<CrazyLemon> patches, patches and patches
<dz0ny_> a?
<CrazyLemon> 3 things to expect from the first ubuntu phones :)
<dz0ny_> crash, overheating, mir issues
<CrazyLemon> obupal sem nad bolho :)
<dz0ny_> st?
<CrazyLemon> vsakemu ki pošljem sporočilo hoče več dnarja kot je napisal
<dz0ny_> tm so mal bl resni
<CrazyLemon> tko da..zdaj čakam nexus 6 tko da pade cena nexus 5
<dz0ny_> 15 oktober
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> http://www.tusmobil.si/akcije/novi-iphone-6
<Pepelka90> novi iPhone 6
<Pepelka90> »Ustvarjamo bližino«
<CrazyLemon> 16 in 128gb..da faq :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa 32??
<CrazyLemon> 64?
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: diler ni mel :>
<zdobersek> a so one Kitajce posiljal v trgovine v USnA?
<CrazyLemon> fyi
<CrazyLemon> brooklyn 99 is back
<zdobersek> fyi
<zdobersek> don't care
<idioterna> http://i.somethingawful.com/u/garbageday/2014/phriday/album_cover_politicians/AtomD_01.png
<dz0ny_> http://www.alternatewars.com/Bomb_Loading/Bomb_Guide.html
<dz0ny_> “A Second Kiss for Hirohito!” signed by Rear Admiral W.R. Purnell, USN on the side of Fat Man.
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 25°C @30.09.2014 15:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 49%  jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:59:53, Kulminacija: 12:53:12, Sončni zahod: 18:46:31
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 46min 38s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> hotu naročit n5 pri telekomu
<CrazyLemon> ampak nimajo čist nobenga na zalogi na e-trgovini
<CrazyLemon> ko pa bo zaloga pa ne velja več 15% popust ker je samo še do danes
<idioterna> tut rainbow gay ne?
<CrazyLemon> tut ne
<CrazyLemon> sad isnt it
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> so many gays
<idioterna> da vse pokupjo
<CrazyLemon> mhm..fckers
<CrazyLemon> res mi ni usojen tale nexus
<drakslar> kako ste že rekl da dam xamppu 100% dostop do sistema? ker mi še vedno noče kreirat/brisat datotek :s
<CrazyLemon> !g howto virtual hosts
<Pepelka90> How To Set Up Apache Virtual Hosts on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS ... https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-apache-virtual-hosts-on-ubuntu-12-04-lts
<CrazyLemon> drakslar ^
<CrazyLemon> pa daš nekam kjer ima apache pravice.. recimo /home/user/www/ daš virtualhost pa tam daš tudi apacheju pravice da piše noter
<drakslar> aha
<drakslar> sam to  morm zmer na nov naštimat?
<CrazyLemon> kako misliš zmer na nov? če želiš da je vedno tako tudi na drugih sistemih pol moraš vedno naštimat virtualhost tak kot si mel..
<drakslar> ne za vsako stran
<CrazyLemon> am.. ja - temu je namenjen virtual host..da vsaka domena kaže na drugo mesto
<drakslar> dela to ist oza cmsje?
<drakslar> isto za*
<drakslar> ker tm ni htmlja...
<CrazyLemon> probaj pa povej! :>
<drakslar> :D
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] Qlub: 14.04- Memory: 3 GiB ali 4 GiB?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42167/#p42167
<drakslar> jao ta linux
<drakslar> :)
<drakslar> joomle ne odpre
<drakslar> mislm da je v apachu problem
<drakslar>  * The apache2 instance did not start within 20 seconds. Please read the log files to discover problems
<CrazyLemon> no..poglej log :)
<CrazyLemon> /var/log/apache2/
<CrazyLemon> verjetno si kaj z virtualhosti zaj... :)
<drakslar> logov ni
<drakslar> že v 1 sm zajebu
<zdobersek> QUEDELA QUEDELA
<Gregor3000> dober večer. kako pa pastam v terminalu (ne v emulatorju ampak prav v konzoli)
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] dragan75: Re: 14.04- Memory: 3 GiB ali 4 GiB?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42168/#p42168
<drakslar> apach se noče užgt nikakor
<drakslar> :s
<dz0ny_> go with docker please
<dz0ny_> k poganjat neke servise ki so za produkcijo res ni no
<dz0ny_> optimalno
<zdobersek> NOT OPTIMAL
<zdobersek> MUST DELETE
<drakslar> dz0ny_, dej mi boš jutr pomagu zrihtat docker ;)
<drakslar> ok
<drakslar> morm it ajde
<dz0ny_> ajt
<CrazyLemon> Gregor3000 shift insert?
<Gregor3000> sem že probal - ne dela. na virtual boxu, strežnik ubuntu  sem...
<Gregor3000> sem mislil da mi ne bi bilo treba pisat kakih dolgih komand...
<idioterna> Gregor3000: kje v konzoli?
<Gregor3000> na strežniku
<Gregor3000> direktno. samo CLI je
<idioterna> ce mislis text mode tty potem ne bo slo brez uporabe screen ali tmux
<idioterna> ce imas misko lahko pozenes gpm
<idioterna> najlazje je seveda pognati sshd in se povezati z udobnejsega racunalnika
<Gregor3000> ok
<dz0ny_> Gregor3000: ansible :>
<idioterna> don't use that word
<Gregor3000> a ve kdo kateri backup program bi ustrezal, da ima naslednje...: GUI klient za linux in windows, možnost nastavitve synca; da je hiter; da če prenos pade lahko obnovi datoteko in jo potem varno prenese dalje; da ima verzije; da ima uporabnike; po možnosti delta backup dela; da ne preobremeni mreže(nastavitve za hitrost)
<Gregor3000> sem probal own cloud ampak klient nima nastavitve časa zagona in sinhronizacije
<idioterna> pojma nimam
<Gregor3000> grsync?
<Pepelka90>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Borderlands 2 for Linux Released — Available to Download from Steam Now  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/xRbTxILLCls/borderlands-2-linux-released-available-download-steam-now
<dz0ny_> Gregor3000: btsync, syntching
<dz0ny_> ....
<Gregor3000> to so bolj za desktope a niso?
<Gregor3000> ali majo tudi da se synca na strežnik?
<dz0ny_> cli wit web ui so vsi
<dz0ny_> sta*
<zdobersek> wot
<Gregor3000> grem jaz malo zadremat....
<CrazyLemon> pravi da sta oba cli pa mata tudi web ui
<CrazyLemon> Gregor3000 malo se ne splača
<CrazyLemon> all or nothing
<dz0ny_> idioterna: kaj ti ni všeč pri ansible?
<idioterna> vse mi je vsec
<CrazyLemon> tudi yang ?
<idioterna> tut
<CrazyLemon> aww
<netkat> http://funny-programming.tumblr.com/
<Pepelka90> Programming Funny Images & Quotes
<Pepelka90> »- A Programming blog«
<sasa84_> dz0ny_: kje maš link od medvedke? :D
<zdobersek> we gots to see!
<yang> ansible ?
<idioterna> yang: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ansible
<Pepelka90> Ansible - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] Qlub: Re: 14.04- Memory: 3 GiB ali 4 GiB?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42169/#p42169
<upd> !tr hr sl dušmani
<Pepelka90> SL dušmani
<upd> !tr hr sl kapiju
<Pepelka90> Slika kapiju
#ubuntu-si 2014-10-01
<Pepelka90>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Microsoft Announces Windows 10 – One Platform for All The Devices  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/KHmukMo7tv0/windows-10-ubuntu-features
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 4.km  Z od RATEČ @01/10/2014 02:41:35  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.49+N,+13.67+E
<napsy> dan
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] dragan75: Re: 14.04- Memory: 3 GiB ali 4 GiB?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42170/#p42170
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: 14.04- Memory: 3 GiB ali 4 GiB?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42171/#p42171
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] dragan75: vrstni red diskov  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42172/#p42172
<zdobersek> horizontal rule insertion v libreoficu?
<napsy> velik -----
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: vrstni red diskov  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42173/#p42173
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] dragan75: Re: vrstni red diskov  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42174/#p42174
<drakslar> dz0ny_, si tle?
<Sky[x]> lp
<dz0ny_> drakslar: yes
<drakslar> dobro zdej bom docker začel nalagat pa če bom kej rabu te prašam
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] Qlub: Re: 14.04- Memory: 3 GiB ali 4 GiB?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42175/#p42175
<drakslar> .vreme šenčur
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Jožeta Pučnika Ljubljana (364m): 14°C @01.10.2014 10:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 94%  pretežno oblačno rahlo dežuje
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:01:39, Kulminacija: 12:53:16, Sončni zahod: 18:44:53
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 43min 15s, Luna je v ščipu
<Pepelka90>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Borderlands 2 Now Available On Linux; Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel Is Coming To Linux This Month  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/bYTvnaEbz8I/borderlands-2-now-available-on-linux.html
<zdobersek> .vreme Cjele
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<zdobersek> heeej
<drakslar> :D
<dz0ny_> .vreme čelo
<jabuk> ARSO: Boršt Gorenja vas (530.0m): 14.2°C @01.10.2014 10:30 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 98% Veter: zahodnik 0.6 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:02:54, Kulminacija: 12:54:34, Sončni zahod: 18:46:13
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 43min 19s, Luna je v ščipu
<Pepelka90>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Linux Calendar App California 0.2 Released  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/YWjyHUs3FhM/california-calendar-natural-language-parser
<napsy> zanimiv
<napsy> kokr se gnome trud s tistim gnome-calendar appom
<napsy> mas pol tale califormia ki dejansk dela pa je sele kak drug release
<napsy> pa ni spisan v C-ju
<Sky[x]> lp
<napsy> jo
<Sky[x]> aja diplomirov sem hihi :)
<napsy> uuu cestitke!
<napsy> najs
<napsy> kulj, si zdj zaklucu s tem
<zdobersek> gratz
<idioterna> condolences
<Pepelka90>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Pandora Client `Pithos` 1.0.1 Released With Bug Fixes  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/YlqCIRnqRm8/pandora-client-pithos-101-released-with.html
<Sky[x]> jp koncno
<Sky[x]> se lahko posvetim necemu
<yang> ker faks si pa zakljucil
<LorD_DDooM> Opa, čestitke za diplomo!
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: 14.04- Memory: 3 GiB ali 4 GiB?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42176/#p42176
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 37.km JZ od IZOLE @01/10/2014 14:56:45  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.24+N,+13.46+E
<idioterna> http://img-9gag-lol.9cache.com/photo/avZOj6b_460s.jpg
<napsy> oh-oh
<Sky[x]> hvala
<dz0ny_> .imdb helion
<jabuk> Ne najdem!
<dz0ny_> Sky[x]: congrats
<Sky[x]> dz0ny_, tnx
<dz0ny_> .imdb hellion
<jabuk> Hellion (2014) 94 min Drama Thriller
<jabuk> Ocena: 6.5/10 (1,443 glasov) MT: 55/100
<jabuk> When motocross and heavy metal obsessed thirteen-year-old Jacob's increasing delinquent behavior forces CPS to place his little brother, Wes, with his aunt, Jacob and his emotionally absent...See full summary »
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi3071978777/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3186318/
<Pepelka90>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Adobe Pulls Linux PDF Reader Downloads From Website  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/RfxoHuwsCW4/adobe-reader-linux-download-pulled-website
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: 14.04- Memory: 3 GiB ali 4 GiB?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42177/#p42177
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<zdobersek> BRB EVERYONE
<CrazyLemon> WB!!!!1
<zdobersek> GEE 10X
<CrazyLemon> so skinny but so rude
<zdobersek> 70kg
<zdobersek> 72*
<zdobersek> al sve u misicma
<idioterna> js mam zdej 88
<idioterna> pa nimam vse u misicama
<idioterna> najvec vagajo passwordi k jih u glavi nosm :)
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> je kdo ze kdaj gledal ce lahko GITu reces da ti potegne dol samo en dolocen folder pa pol uredis in commitas
<Sky[x]> problem je k mi cel repository vlece dol pol ure :)
<dz0ny_> --depth 1
<dz0ny_> or 50
<dz0ny_> :)
<Sky[x]> --depth 1 zdjle berem
<Sky[x]> tnx
<Sky[x]> tole sem nasel ce bo se kdo kdaj rabil upam da dela :)
<Sky[x]> git clone <repo-url> --depth 1 --bare
<Sky[x]> git --work-tree=/path/to/checkout checkout HEAD -- sub/directory
<dz0ny_> --bare ne bo vseboval datotek
<dz0ny_> aja to
<dz0ny_> :)
<dz0ny_> kaj pa prenašaš to
<Sky[x]> pomoje tole ta drugo
<dz0ny_> k depth 1 je poinavad dost
<Sky[x]> en privat project pa je 700mb vse skupaj :>
<dz0ny_> mhm
<dz0ny_> files so pa 50mb
<dz0ny_> sam depth brez bare
<dz0ny_> pa bo tko kot neb mel celga gita
<dz0ny_> lahko pa commitas pa vse
<dz0ny_> tko jaz kernel prenasam
<dz0ny_> ce rabim kaj patchat
<dz0ny_> al pa kak android build
<Sky[x]> ja ene popravke bi rabil naredi
<Sky[x]> in to je znotraj vse enga folderja
<dz0ny_> --recursive je pa ce hoces se submodule
<dz0ny_> hm jaz bi clone + depth - bare
<Sky[x]> dejmo poskusit :)
<dz0ny_> lol http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/2hwlrk/new_windows_version_will_be_called_windows_10/ckwq83x
<Pepelka90> cranbourne comments on New Windows Version will be called Windows 10
<Pepelka90> »1087 points and 622 comments so far on reddit«
<Sky[x]> dz0ny_, win10 to je tko k php k iz 5.6 skoci na 7 :D
<dz0ny_> zihr kernel 20.3.4 ne bo mel takih problemov :D
<dz0ny_> Sky[x]: a un true === false si vidu
<dz0ny_> ?
<Sky[x]> nop
<dz0ny_> sec :>
<Sky[x]> ok
<dz0ny_> Sky[x]: http://3v4l.org/nBnlI
<Pepelka90> 3v4l: Online PHP & HHVM shell (100+ versions)
<dz0ny_> hhvm is even better
<dz0ny_> kr globalno sprmeniš
<Sky[x]> o fak
<Sky[x]> sam zakaj bi blo to dobr ?
<dz0ny_> will fix in php 7.1 pravi :>
<dz0ny_> kako v slo prevedeš mutable?
<dz0ny_> bool je konstanta namest da bi bla jezikovni konstrukt
<Sky[x]> tiho?
<dz0ny_> immutable object?
<Sky[x]> aja huh
<dz0ny_> netihi objekt :D
<Sky[x]> dz0ny_, gleam da bi lahko samo dolocu kaj nej bi checkouta
<Sky[x]> git config core.sparsecheckout true
<dz0ny_> u to pa nisem vedel da obstaja
<dz0ny_> uproabno
<Sky[x]> sam nv ...
<Sky[x]> morm mal se pogooglat pa se mi res ne da :(
<dz0ny_> fuck zdej ko mamo awesome-ranodm-wallpapers.photography
<dz0ny_> se cel kup stvari pokvari
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: BAIII
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] Vaseer: Težava pri dostopanju do mount-anega Samba share-a  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42178/#p42178
#ubuntu-si 2014-10-02
<jabuk> M 3.2 > 23.km  V od KARLOVCA (HRVAÅ KA) @02/10/2014 06:43:44  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.55+N,+15.85+E
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: [12.04] Težava pri dostopanju do mount-anega Samba share-a  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42179/#p42179
<napsy> dan
<zdobersek> hoi
<idioterna> o
<zdobersek1> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek1: pong
<zdobersek> hoi
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] Vaseer: Re: [12.04] Težava pri dostopanju do mount-anega Samba share-a  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42180/#p42180
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] Qlub: Re: 14.04- Memory: 3 GiB ali 4 GiB?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42181/#p42181
<mint> dz0ny_: zdej je su cev sistem u k :s
<drakslar> kr ene erorrje je vn metal
<drakslar> kva nej zdej?
<drakslar> nej nalozim se enkrat?
<drakslar> kako linux formatiram?
<drakslar> disk/format?
<drakslar> pa kaj tm uznacm?
<zdobersek> sej bi mu povedu ... :>
<CrazyLemon> js mu ne bi
<dz0ny_> lol
<CrazyLemon> errorje začne vn metat on pa takoj na format
<CrazyLemon> da faq
<dz0ny_> windows logika :d
<zdobersek> tis the linux way
<CrazyLemon> tis the cloud way!
<zdobersek> tis the milky way
<dz0ny_> jebes kaj pise v errorju
<CrazyLemon> ne vem čemu ste mu zagrenili življenje s tem dockerjem :D
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Saint Saviour - Let It Go
<dz0ny_> dokcer mu sploh ne laufa :D
<dz0ny_> ker ga moraš ročno pognat
<dz0ny_> človek bi bil rad programer
<dz0ny_> pa misli da bo samo klikal
<CrazyLemon> it is possible!
<dz0ny_> ne vem kaj ta FRI zadnje cajte proizvaja
<CrazyLemon> kaj je tist program kjer naklikaš android app ?
<CrazyLemon> a na friju je?
<dz0ny_> ukinl sp ga
<dz0ny_> so*
<CrazyLemon> no vidiš..zato mu je errorje vn metal
<CrazyLemon> :p
<dz0ny_> pa mint ma D
<dz0ny_> pa je mislu da je to debian
<dz0ny_> ah ja :>
<CrazyLemon> no dej mi vsaj povej da je komaj začel fri
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vxOhd4qlnA
<Pepelka90> Interstellar Movie - Official Trailer 3 - YouTube
<Pepelka90> »The latest trailer from Christopher Nolan's INTERSTELLAR. In theaters & IMAX November 7th. http://interstellar.withgoogle.com«
<CrazyLemon> evo job za drakslarja http://slo-android.si/forum/viewtopic.php?f=62&t=14904
<Pepelka90> Iščemo programerja za redno zaposlitev (php/MySQL) - Forum - Slo-Android.si
<Pepelka90> »- MySQL DML in DDL od verzije 4. 0. 0. naprej- instalacija in vzdrževanje Apache 2. x HTTPS strežnika- PHP skriptno programiranje (PHP verzija 5....«
<CrazyLemon> inštalacija in vzdrževanje apacheja
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> sam fajn je.. v upravi za jedrsko varnost
<dz0ny_> uuuuu
<CrazyLemon> zihr dobiš kul title
<dz0ny_> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> vzdrževalec povezljivosti jedrske varnosti
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> oh..pa sej piše title
<dz0ny_> devops za sisteme jedrske tehnike
<dz0ny_> :D
<CrazyLemon> svetovalec za pripravljenost na izredne dogodke
<CrazyLemon> faking amazing :D
<CrazyLemon> a si predstavljaš vizitko ..damn to bi blo hudo :D
<dz0ny_> ja komu bi jo pa dal :D
<CrazyLemon> talal bi jo okrog kr tko
<CrazyLemon> ker je tako amazing title :D
<CrazyLemon> delo na projektu PREPARE :D
<dz0ny_> mja
<dz0ny_> sam z vsemi službami v JU
<dz0ny_> je tko da moraš imet pripravništvo
<dz0ny_> v JU
<dz0ny_> drugače ne prideš zraven
<CrazyLemon> hm.. ne vem če
<CrazyLemon> edino kar se omenja pripravništvo je kot delovne izkušnje
<dz0ny_> en podzakonski akt je
<CrazyLemon> ja ma v pogojih razpisa ni omenjeno..tko da ne Å¡teje! :)
<LorD_DDooM> Pripravništva (to da imaš nižjo plačo, itd) po zakonu ne bi smelo bit več, imaš pa uvajalno dobo.
<LorD_DDooM> Razen seveda v kakih poklicih kjer je to nujno (mizar recimo)
<dz0ny_> mizar?
<dz0ny_> zdravnik Å¡tekam
<dz0ny_> prodajalc tud
<CrazyLemon> zakaj prodajalec?
<LorD_DDooM> Pač ko končaš lesno greš kot vajenec delat ane
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: 90% je odnos do ljudi
<dz0ny_> LorD_DDooM: lol
<dz0ny_> ja obrt
<dz0ny_> stekam
<LorD_DDooM> Ne se zdaj lih na poklic mizarja obesit, sem dal samo kot nek primer
<netkat> a ni zdej neko voluntersko pripravnistvo? tko si vesel, da loh delas zastojn o.O
<CrazyLemon> no.. ni ravno zastonj
<dz0ny_> ja durs ma to
<CrazyLemon> morajo plačat prevoz + malico
<dz0ny_> ne
<CrazyLemon> čeprav je "voluntersko"
<CrazyLemon> ja
<netkat> aha
<CrazyLemon> it could be worse.. poznam eno slaščičarko kjer ji plačajo samo prevoz..še malice ne :)
<netkat> kmal bo treba placat, da sploh loh delas
<LorD_DDooM> To s prostovoljstvom obstaja (ne vem pa kako se mu reče in če je legalno), se ti pa šteje delovna doba in izkušnje
<CrazyLemon> a ni že tako pri stricih pa tetah iz ozadja netkat ? :>
<LorD_DDooM> Ker je pač pogodba
<netkat> ja ne
<dz0ny_> http://secondlookforensics.com/ngro-linux-kernel-bug/
<Pepelka90> Second Look® | Linux Threat Detection & Response | CVE-2014-7284 NGRO Linux Kernel Bug
<dz0ny_> netkat: sej plačaš, prispevke, zavarovanje ....
<dz0ny_> :)
<netkat> ja to pa:)
<dz0ny_> idioterna: je ze nardil upgrade :>
<CrazyLemon>  Tudi volonterski pripravniki so upravičeni do povračila stroškov, in sicer pod pogoji in do višine, določene v uredbi, ki določa višino povračil stroškov v zvezi z delom in drugih dohodkov, ki se ne vštevajo v davčno osnovo.
<CrazyLemon> + plačan prispevek za zavarovanje ter pokojninsko
<CrazyLemon> http://www.unija.si/news/546/95/Kaj-je-volontersko-pripravnistvo/d,novice_detail/        če koga zanima
<Pepelka90> Unija računovodska hiša - Novice in obvestila
<Pepelka90> »Unija računovodska hiša - Že tretje leto zapored Naj računovodski servis 2009, 2010, 2011. Računovodstvo in davčno svetovanje.«
<msev> kakšna ideja za program ki daje watemarke na slike, preprostejši od gimpa in ne ukazna vrstica
<upd> msev, phatch sem uporabil enkrat, pa sam mapo s slikami izbereš pa ti nameče gor na vse
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] Amrita: Re: glasni ventilatorji  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42182/#p42182
<msev> tnx sam nč mi noče naložit brez težav :( (star linux mint na izjemno starem laptopu od punce)
<msev> meh
<msev> hotu sm digikam pa jamra o pokvarjenih paketih, hotu sm tale phatch pa tut jamra :D
<CrazyLemon> in zakaj ravno na izjemno starem laptopu od izjemno stare punce na izjemno starem mintu moraš dodat watermark?
<dz0ny_> msev ma punco
<dz0ny_> new info :>
<CrazyLemon> staro punco*
<zdobersek> da le ni mladoletna ...
<CrazyLemon> why not?
<zdobersek> pedomedo alert!
<CrazyLemon> mladoletnost ne pomeni < 15 a veš
<CrazyLemon> tudi 17.99 je mladoletna oseba!
<dz0ny_> mja kaj pa zdej ko bodo moral do 25 mlek pit
<dz0ny_> :D
<CrazyLemon> aja?
<dz0ny_> EU neki predlaga, pa cerar je tud za
<dz0ny_> odvisn kako bo stabilna koalicija
<msev> nene stara je isto k js :D
<msev> 26
<msev> kok ste pa vi stari hekerji :D
<dz0ny_> jezus starej od mene
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ sej sm ti reku..stara punca!
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ in js sm za
<CrazyLemon> ker je cerar za :D
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: kaj je pol sasa?
<dz0ny_> also kej jo skrivas?
<dz0ny_> kje*
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ma ne zna se ustavit..zdaj kr teče in teče
<CrazyLemon> run forrest run :D
<msev> dzony mojstr linuxa kok let šteješ, a je classified :D
<dz0ny_> ^^-1
<CrazyLemon> msev dej no..pazi mal na svoje besede
<zdobersek> msev: 16
<msev> no *4 ti jih želim dzony :D
<CrazyLemon> kako mojstr linuxa..kaj pa coffescripta? pa pythona? pa other web services?
<CrazyLemon> pa dockerja????
<zdobersek> pa tf2? minetest?
<msev> pa system.d-ja
<CrazyLemon> tf2 not so much
<msev> haha
<msev> pa prevajanja?
<msev> hehe
<CrazyLemon> bl mal on prevaja
<dz0ny_> smplayer2 sem prevedel
<dz0ny_> to je pa tud vse
<CrazyLemon> pa nekaj nizov na launchpadu :)
<dz0ny_> ja dokler nisem živcev zgubu
<dz0ny_> loading time 5s
<dz0ny_> rly
<CrazyLemon> ampak veš kaj je še bl surprising?
<CrazyLemon> da je zdobersek tudi neki prevajal :o
<dz0ny_> msev: thx
<dz0ny_> same
<zdobersek> in to s stilom!
<dz0ny_> nožnimi prsti?
<msev> nežnimi nožnimi prsti :D
<dz0ny_> al tipkovnico na kolesu
<zdobersek> ne, ampak z barvitimi povedmi
<msev> Å¡it jutr spet dohtar :(
<dz0ny_> jaz kefir pijem
<dz0ny_> ne rabim dohtarja
<dz0ny_> Å¡e :D
<msev> ja str sm že
<msev> +1
<msev> :D
<msev> haha
<msev> ma bedno je srednjeveške metode na men uporabljajo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ kakšen kefir? oz. kako pridelan? :)
<msev> prekleti zdravniki ne znajo nč novga pogruntat
<msev> pa nerazumem kko ena zdravnica opravi pregled s ful manjšimi bolečinami kot ostala 2 retardirana zdravnika
<CrazyLemon> msev neki novga pogruntat je simple..težava je pogruntat dejanski vzrok :)
<dz0ny_> haha
<dz0ny_> no vsake tolk se sračamo z čudnimi problemi tud tle
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: pomurkse mlekarne
<dz0ny_> vcasih smo mel domacega
<dz0ny_> sam ga je blo prevec
<dz0ny_> pa smo ga stran metal
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ aja.. mi smo tudi domačega pridelovali.. s pomočjo gobe :)
<dz0ny_> ja sej kako pa drugače:)
<zdobersek> hoi!
<dz0ny_> Å¡ta?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQ_IQS3VKjA
<Pepelka90> Danny Macaskill: The Ridge - YouTube
<Pepelka90> »#TheRidge is the brand new film from Danny Macaskill... For the first time in one of his films Danny climbs aboard a mountain bike and returns to his native ...«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ne vem :D
<CrazyLemon> s kisom al kako se ga prideluje?
<CrazyLemon> ta tip je nor
<yang> dz0ny_: a zelis 100 let docakat ?
<msev> mi bo dolg lahko pomagal pri linux problemih
<zdobersek> ste ze spravljal zele?
<CrazyLemon> lp
<zdobersek> zelje?
<msev> mmm zelnata solata top
<dz0ny_> yang: ja sam ne v si
<dz0ny_> zadnjih 30 na marsu prosim
<dz0ny_> al pa kje in outer sapce
<dz0ny_> space*
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: takrat bomo ze v ISIL ;>
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: pa saša bo papežinja :D
<dz0ny_> who knows
<dz0ny_> lol
<zdobersek> kam bojo pa vatikan prestavl?
<dz0ny_> God does
<msev> a ti nau dolgcajt na marsu
<msev> k bo bl mau tkt ljudi tm
<zdobersek> ampak sami bogati
<dz0ny_> Musk prav da nas bo 5 milijonov
<zdobersek> v Hyperloopu bojo dirkal
<msev> a je to un vlak ala maglev k v vakumirani cevi drvi pa sam par jih je notr v eni kapsuli :D
<msev> k je hotu musk nardit med Los Angelesom pa San Franciscom
<msev> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B87FK33qoAT3ZDdZVG5KaFF4UDA/edit?usp=sharing
<Pepelka90> CAM02151.mp4 - Google Drive
<zdobersek> msev: YES IT IS
<zdobersek> 10 POINTS TO GRYFFIND'OR
<dz0ny_> msev: ADBS?
<msev> nope :)
<msev> čeprou mam to tut u planu
<msev> :)
<dz0ny_> to maš un SDR ralink stick?
<dz0ny_> al kej drugega
<msev> to je antenna tracker + groundcontrol station za moje rc letalo
<msev> prek telemetrije si pošiljam dol podatke, k jih pol prikazujem na zaslončku na antena trackerju+ tracka letalo + prikazuje podatke na netbooku na zemljevidu in pa govori netbook (espeak)
<msev> dons sm pa še dodal ground on-screen-display za "video-očala"
<msev> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B87FK33qoAT3SklHaS1pX3l1SmM/edit?usp=sharing
<Pepelka90> CAM02242.jpg - Google Drive
<dz0ny_> a :))
<dz0ny_> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-10-02/contact-lost-with-planes-one-by-one-as-faa-center-fire-spread.html
<Pepelka90> Contact Lost With Planes One by One as FAA Fire Spread - Bloomberg
<msev> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B87FK33qoAT3SklHaS1pX3l1SmM/edit?usp=sharing
<msev> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B87FK33qoAT3TW1zTnNvTWlPcG1HaExJWmtfQlBHVGVHcHRZ/edit?usp=sharing
<Pepelka90> CAM02144.jpg - Google Drive
<Pepelka90> CAM02242.jpg - Google Drive
<msev> a vam je kul :D
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: glasni ventilatorji  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42183/#p42183
<msev> drgač pa ja fino bi blo kupt rtl-sdr
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: 14.04- Memory: 3 GiB ali 4 GiB?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42184/#p42184
<msev> da lahko trackaš avione pa ladje
<msev> pa nevem kaj Å¡e vse
<msev> :D
<msev> a ga ti maš dz0ny_ ?
<dz0ny_> nope
<dz0ny_> haz no time to tinker lately
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 11.km  S od KOČEVJA @02/10/2014 21:57:13  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.74+N,+14.88+E
<msev> dz0ny_, en projekt za tinkerat mam tak zanimiv
<msev> hd prenos slike z letala
<msev> raspi_cam+raspi na letalu, pa prek wifija stream na tla
<msev> pa pol s čim manjšo latenco prikazovat
<msev> baje je gstreamer top za to
<msev> al neki tazga se imenuje program
<msev> tm doseže cca od 100-200ms latenco
<msev> a se nobenmu ne da chatat dons
<msev> :(
<upd> :D
<msev> evo en kandidat
<msev> :D
<msev> a ma kdo oneplusone kle :D
<upd> nop
<Pepelka90>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] How To Use Steam Music Player on Ubuntu Desktop  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/M7BJFABCERw/use-steam-music-player-linux
#ubuntu-si 2014-10-03
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] Amrita: Re: glasni ventilatorji  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42185/#p42185
<napsy> dan
<zdobersek> dan
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 5.km  S od Å ENTJERNEJA @03/10/2014 09:21:02  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.88+N,+15.36+E
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: Skrivanje uporabnikovih datotek  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42186/#p42186
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: glasni ventilatorji  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42187/#p42187
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] dragan75: Re: Skrivanje uporabnikovih datotek  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42188/#p42188
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Skrivanje uporabnikovih datotek  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42189/#p42189
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: glasni ventilatorji  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42190/#p42190
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<napsy> elow
<zdobersek> hoi
<idioterna> dan
<pitko> jutro
<napsy> l
<napsy> lp
<pitko> kva zdej
<pitko> kdaj pride 14.10
<napsy> bam
<napsy> ja nevem , okdobra smo
<napsy> pa smo se kr na suhem
<pitko> zdej razmišlam če bi na nexusa 7 nasnel ubunu touch
<pitko> ubuntu*
<dz0ny_> why on earth
<dz0ny_> would you do that?
<napsy> phh, hipster
<pitko> zato k je beden ta andorid že
<pitko> edin če bi dal gor od xiaomi ja
<zdobersek> why on earth?
<zdobersek> why not mars?
<napsy> ka je narobe z android?
<zdobersek> google
<napsy> evil-doers
<pitko> kr neki je ratal pa kr tablca se mi restarta na redom čas
<pitko> nekupem več androida
<napsy> ker android pa mas?
<napsy> grem stavt da mas neko samsung tablco
<napsy> mickan cenejsko
<pitko> nexus 7
<napsy> haha :)
<pitko> je goooglova tablca
<pitko> 4.4
<napsy> garancijo se mas?
<pitko> itq se softwer kriv
<napsy> ni nujn
<napsy> zamenju
<napsy> zamenji*
<napsy> slah da je kak hardware defect
<pitko> odkar
<pitko> je pršu gle
<pitko> je sam crap
<napsy> gle?
<pitko> google launcher experience
<pitko> z 4.4
<pitko> zdej je to google now luncher
<pitko> se kr neki kreša pa kr neki
<dz0ny_> lol
<dz0ny_> no men se tud kreša
<dz0ny_> pa ni google experience
<dz0ny_> pač pa hangouts :D
<dz0ny_> ce dam na ignore
<dz0ny_> pa mi kdo pise
<dz0ny_> se restarta phone
<pitko> če piše da se kreša google now
<Sky[x]> zanimivo, jst na telefonu nimam problemov
<Sky[x]> po updejtu na 4.4.4 sem imel ene 4 reboote na random
<Sky[x]> zdj je pa ok
<dz0ny_> mhm
<dz0ny_> pa vcasih postane data razdelek corrupted
<Sky[x]> tega se nisem dozivu :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: si že kupu mobitel? :P
<pitko> ola sasa
<pitko> :D
<sasa84> oj pitko pitonko ;)
<sasa84> si zdelu letnik? smo v 2.? :P
<pitko> zletu
<sasa84> :\
<pitko> kaj pa je?
<sasa84> a maš dost za narest?
<pitko> 5
<pitko> haha
<sasa84> 5 kreditov al 5 izpitov? :P
<pitko> izpitov
<sasa84> uf
<dz0ny_> od 12?
<pitko> 10
<pitko> :D
<pitko> lani sm bol mal na faks hodu
<sasa84> ccc
<pitko> letos sm pa tut začel slabo
<pitko> :D
<sasa84> pitko, tetica sasa84 te je lepo opozarjala :P
<dz0ny_> kakšen je pa plan?
<pitko> pa lol
<pitko> sploh se ne sikeram
<sasa84> da bo Å¡e en let zabluzu :P
<pitko> prvi simester ma 3
<pitko> drugi pa 2
<pitko> to pa mislm da lahko nardim
<pitko> nebom pa nč reku
<pitko> :D
<sasa84> ccc, mama pitko pa dela za ljubi kruhek, da se sine ganja po LJ :P
<sasa84> jao, kam gre ta svet...kaj bo s to mladino
<sasa84> :P
<pitko> lej to pesimistko
<pitko> :D
<sasa84> pitko: al te hecam... jst sm tud 2 let zabila na filo faxu :D
<pitko> ta teden sm dal 2 brucovanja čez
<pitko> :)
<napsy> pismo, naporno
<zdobersek> pa sploh bruc nisi
<pitko> to je vse kar sm naredu ta teden
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> turbo bruc je :D
<pitko> pa dosn je Å¡e eno
<napsy> zdobersek: ves kolk ne studentov je na brucovanjih .. hodijo gledat tam 19-letnice :)
<sasa84> kje pa je darko?
<pitko> on je va fvvju
<pitko> to nardiš
<sasa84> a je že poročen in fotr dvjčkov? :P
<pitko> je naredu letnik
<sasa84> oooo, priden
<pitko> 100 lažji faks res
<sasa84> kr zgovarjej se :P
<pitko> sej se ne
<pitko> resnica
<pitko> bo že
<sasa84> tud on se more učit pitko ...mu nč z lufta n epade...sam on mal mn lufta in se pridno uči :P
<pitko> .ma on 3 matematke različne na faksu?
<pitko> nima
<pitko> no
<sasa84> in?
<pitko> haha in?
<pitko> :D
<sasa84> in kwa pol če maš 3 matematke?
<pitko> sej sam prav da je lahek faks
<pitko>  ma sej nima veze
<sasa84> no pitko... dovolj pomilovanja pa na fax pejt :P
<pitko> mel sem en odfukan let
<napsy> pitko: ka pa studiras?
<zdobersek> pitko: si na uni programu?
<pitko> to je važn
<sasa84> poglej kok je zdobersek priden fant!
<zdobersek> ne mene gledat
<sasa84> zdobersek: pst!
<pitko> uni? sm vpisal ja
<pitko> pa hvalabogu nims bil sprejet
<pitko> 3 pike so mi zmankale
<pitko> :D
<pitko> fri sm drgač
<napsy> heh
<sasa84> vsš?
<pitko> ja
<pitko> https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfa1/v/t1.0-9/1926772_4671182833368_1819051702076460980_n.jpg?oh=8484f88a4979795e2ab9762457436f3f&oe=54C2B788
<pitko> :D
<sasa84> aaaa
<napsy> lol
<sasa84> se splača it vsš na fri?
<napsy> bol ko uni
<zdobersek> pitko: ste ze v novi stavbi?
<pitko> ne
<pitko> ja
<sasa84> pitko še ne ve če so :P
<pitko> jaz nebi Å¡u na ta faks za noben dnar
<pitko> zato k njihova vrlina je da te čimbol jebejo v glavo
<zdobersek> cudno, odpovedujes se dobro placanemu sihtu ...
<pitko> mhm
<zdobersek> vprasej prijatla na fvv, kaksne prospekte ima glede zaposlitve
<pitko> sej to
<pitko> sam saša ni razumela
<sasa84> a mene s teof noben nč ne vpraša? :P
<pitko> kaj sm prej hotu povedat
<pitko> zdobersek kva ti si fri?
<pitko> :D
<zdobersek> sasa84: jocemo/molimo tudi zate
<pitko> sej nevem
<zdobersek> pitko: bil
<sasa84> zdobersek: moj zlati fant!
<pitko> uni vsš?
<zdobersek> pitko: na kter faks zdej ne bi sel? fri al fvv?
<zdobersek> pitko: uni
<pitko> fri
<pitko> maš diplomo v roki?
<pitko> magister doktorat?
<pitko> povej kdo te praša na ker faks si hodu? :D
<pitko> v današnjih časih so pomembne izkušnje kaj znaš
<zdobersek> siht mam v roki
<napsy> pitko: ce gres v zda te vprasajo
<pitko> zdobersek si zadovoljen?
<pitko> :D
<napsy> + greencard lazje dobis z visjo izobrazbo
<pitko> z izkopičkom
<zdobersek> pitko: s sihtom? ja
<pitko> no lepo
<pitko> bistvo
<pitko> če ni skrivnost kje pa delaš=
<pitko> ?
<pitko> :)
<zdobersek> Igalia
<Sky[x]> zdobersek: to je slo firma ?
<pitko> wow
<pitko> všeč!
<zdobersek> Sky[x]: ES
<pitko> pa sej to ni v slo :D?
<zdobersek> spanska
<pitko> ja kva pa majo v sloveniji kako poslovalnico?
<zdobersek> mhm
<zdobersek> mene
<pitko> lepo
<sasa84> ;)
<pitko> sasa kdaj grema na kavo?
<pitko> k jo oblublam že 2 let :D? haha
<dz0ny_> jaz cakam da mi lasko tanker parkira pred hišo :>
<sasa84> pitko: ja ne vem... a maš ti mojo cifro?
<pitko> haha
<sasa84> jst sm ob pondelkih, sredah in četrtkih v lj (redno) :D
<pitko> :D
<sasa84> izredno pa Å¡e kdaj vmes :P
<pitko> dobr se bomo enkra dubl al pa na žurki 14.10
<pitko> če sploh bo?
<napsy> aja, je letos kak splavitveni zur nacrtovan
<napsy> z BigWhale :D
<napsy> ?
<pitko> nevem
<pitko> en je bil
<pitko> ob 14.04
<napsy> morm met en razlog da obiscem te nove pipine prostore
<napsy> :)
<Sky[x]> hehe
<CrazyLemon> meh..ta systemd
<zdobersek> it's not him, it's you
<idioterna> js nkol ne vem ker je un ta bedn
<LorD_DDooM> Kaj se zdaj daje na SSDje? BTRFS+lzo, EXT4?
<CrazyLemon> ntfs
<CrazyLemon> idioterna tist ta bedn je tist k ne dela
<CrazyLemon> in meni zdaj neki crasha ob bootu in pravi da je systemd tist ta bedn :)
<idioterna> LorD_DDooM: a desktop masina?
<LorD_DDooM> Ja, moderni desktop, MX100 disk recimo (a je kak posebna razlika)
<LorD_DDooM> a je kaka posebna razlika?*
<idioterna> ne verjamem da je bistvena razlika
<idioterna> js bi dal kr btrfs
<idioterna> razn ce je za ksno tajnico
<idioterna> pol bi dal pa ext4
<LorD_DDooM> Ker o tem btrfsju se govori že leta
<idioterna> k je manj moznosti da bo karkol narobe
<idioterna> ja js ga mam zdej ze na serverjih v produkciji
<LorD_DDooM> Mislimd a Ubuntu 12.04 se ni dalo bootat iz btrfsja ko sem takrat premataval diske
<LorD_DDooM> Pa ne vem če je -discard takrat funkcioniral
<LorD_DDooM> Enivej, vikend bo pester :F
<idioterna> joj ce te je strah btrfs pejt raj z ext4
<idioterna> btrfs senses your fear
<idioterna> and crashes accordingly
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<napsy> :D
<LorD_DDooM> Hehe, ni me strah, samo nisem spremljal razvoj zadnje čase
<idioterna> discard dela, za lzo ne vem k si ga na serverje ne upam dat
<idioterna> pod enimi dockerji ga mam na coreos
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] Amrita: Re: glasni ventilatorji  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42191/#p42191
<yang> idioterna: gres na Joan Baez -'
<jabuk> M 2.1 > 4.km  J od ČRNOMLJA @03/10/2014 17:14:14  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.54+N,+15.21+E
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: glasni ventilatorji  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42192/#p42192
<idioterna> yang: ne
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 !
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: !!!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pa kje si ti luba duša?!?! a veš kok te dz0ny_  pa zdobersek pogrešata
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> aj nou aj nou :(
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 si se prijavila na maraton?
<sasa84> mhm
<CrazyLemon> good girl :)
<sasa84> a je dz0ny_ že dal uno medvedko gor'
<CrazyLemon> dol jo je dal
<sasa84> :$
<CrazyLemon> čist rdeča je bila po tem :p
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: DirtyLemon
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> .yt christina aguilera dirty
<jabuk> Christina Aguilera featuring Redman - Dirrty (5 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Rg3sAb8Id8 ♥43,329 ▶9,740,475
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<sasa84> a...dirRty
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Meg Myers - Make A Shadow
<sasa84> rt? :P
<CrazyLemon> radio terminal ..d0h :)
<CrazyLemon> zadnje čase spet vrtijo spodobno glasbo
<CrazyLemon> kaka dva tedna nazaj so bili total rubbish :p
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: al vem, d je to radio dz0ny_:P
<sasa84> ooo LorD_DDooM
 * sasa84 si popravi frizuro
 * LorD_DDooM si tudi popravi frizuro
 * yang je pa na kratko postrizen
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] Amrita: Re: glasni ventilatorji  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42193/#p42193
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/razprodaja-v-slovenski-vojski.html
<Pepelka90> 24ur.com - Razprodaja v Slovenski vojski
<Pepelka90> »Prvič v zgodovini naše države se je Slovenska vojska odločila, da razproda stare zaloge opreme, ki je ne potrebuje več. Po zelo ugodnih cenah prodaja skoraj 57.000 kosov večinoma nove opreme, od trenirk pa vse do nogavic in volnenih rokavic.«
<CrazyLemon> on sale!
<yang> a je kaksen tank morda ?
<CrazyLemon> a je že tako hudo tam pri tebi?
<yang> hehe
<yang> raketomet bi rabi, kle stalno helikopterji preletavajo med fuzbal tekmami
<yang> 5 ur leta kle zgoraj
<yang> ziher bi prsu na naslovnice casopisa
<sasa84_> uuu, rabm Å¡tumfe!!!
<yang> sam zadel ga ne bi pomoje
<CrazyLemon> js bi Å¡tumfe pa rokavice!
<yang> ja saj drugo verjetno ni nic uporabno zaradi barv
<yang> al mislis hodit v uniformi naokol
<yang> pa tut verjetno bodo nardili drazbo npr. za 1000 kosov trenerk, ne bodo prodajali posamicno
<yang> tko da odpade nakup
<CrazyLemon> said who?
<yang> ja ponavadi je tako, tudi ko policija nekaj prodaja
<CrazyLemon> no..zdaj ni tako :)
<yang> tista stran daje premalo podatkov
<yang> zanimivo bi bilo iti na drazbo ze malo da si ogledas vojasnico
<CrazyLemon> aja pozabu..ti ne uporabljaš obsolete tehnologije kot je flash
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> a bo su kdo po stumfe?
<idioterna> ce so merino bi js tut ksn par mogoce
<CrazyLemon> dvomim da so uporabljali merino stumfe v 90ih
<CrazyLemon> http://www.slovenskavojska.si/fileadmin/slovenska_vojska/pdf/sporocila/trgovina_cenik_3okt2014.pdf
<idioterna> js sm jih
<CrazyLemon> 2.20€ za štumfe
<idioterna> dost dzabe
<yang> CrazyLemon: to je drgac mal old news http://www.obramba.com/novice/slovenska-vojska-zacela-odprodajo-odvecne-opreme/
<Pepelka90> Slovenska vojska začela odprodajo odvečne opreme | Spletni portal Obramba.com
<Pepelka90> »Slovenska vojska se je odločila, da začne prodajati odvečno neformacijsko opremo, ki je ostala v skladiščih s prehodom na profesionalizacijo.«
<zdobersek> ... rabljene stumfe
<CrazyLemon> yang obviously..sej v videu lepo pove da že neki časa prodajajo in so prodali 1/4 robe
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nič ni rabljeno :)
<idioterna> rabljene?
<idioterna> afaik je to novo
<idioterna> no kakorkoli
<idioterna> za pogledat je
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: patrie prodajajo?
<idioterna> za tak dnar bi tut iz ksne druge volne
<idioterna> patrije so ze prodane.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek KLIKNI NA FAKIN LINK
<yang> ogromno te robe se bo znaslo na boljsaku, tut rabljene, ne mores verjet kako ljudje to tam kupujejo, jaz sem videl
<CrazyLemon> ffs
<idioterna> o sasa84_ mi je pa kr vse pokudosala
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: TMI MAN
<yang> tip je zasluzil jurja na dan s prodajo rabljenih vojaskih jaken
<sasa84_> yes yes idioterna
<jabuk> The YES dance
<jabuk> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyqUj3PGHv4
<zdobersek> a SIT? :>
<idioterna> vsec mi je tut da smo 3. v mesecu js mam pa ze 250km :)
<sasa84_> idioterna: jst sm ta tedn mal štrajkala, k sm se ful slabo počtual (nek prehlad )
<sasa84_> tko d...bom Å¡la jutr al pa v nedelo laufat
<CrazyLemon> Rokavice triprstne sive
<CrazyLemon> ffs
<idioterna> pa sm sam u sluzbo pa domov hodu
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: to je za unga kva je ze
<CrazyLemon> a majo kaj za nas s petimi prsti na roki?
<idioterna> rommel
<sasa84_> lol
<CrazyLemon> idioterna a rommel je mel sam tri prsta?
<yang> pizama za 2 eur
<sasa84_> dz0ny_: jst bi link od medvedke :%
<yang> to bi mogoce blo
<sasa84_> yang: dej vojaški link :P
<sasa84_> vojaško bolho no :P
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ma ne vem en ta njihov s posh kapo
<idioterna> mogoce je mel drugacn ime
<idioterna> ok nothing like rommel
<idioterna> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Claus_von_Stauffenberg
<Pepelka90> Claus von Stauffenberg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<sasa84_> aaa, stauffi
<idioterna> Stauffenberg lost his left eye, his right hand, and two fingers on his left hand.
<zdobersek> Ah, Tom Kruz impersonator
<sasa84_> feldmaršal rommel ..a nima on edin nagrobnik kt nazi ofcir?
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCfUDHD8EPQ
<Pepelka90> Prodaja neformacijske opreme SV - YouTube
<Pepelka90> »Vsi, ki vas zanima nakup vojaške opreme, ki je bila izločena iz uporabe, se lahko oglasite vsak torek ali četrtek od 9. do 13. ure v prostorih pred vojašnico...«
<yang> vse je kamuflazna oprema ne mors tak okol hodt
<yang> superge zgledajo neutral
<idioterna> ja stumfi zihr niso "kamuflazna oprema"
<yang> stumfi so tut ok
<idioterna> also pred kero vojasnco?
<idioterna> franc rozman stane?
<yang> ne
<sasa84_> spalke bi ble kul
<idioterna> oz. zdej so preimenoval ane
<yang> na leskovskovi
<yang> kaksen franc rozman ?
<idioterna> ja sej to je franc rozman stane
<yang> aja mozno
<idioterna> sam je jansa bil na oblasti
<yang> ne vem kako ima uradni naziv
<idioterna> pa je preimenoval v neki cist xy
<idioterna> k noben ne ve kaj sploh pomen
<idioterna> k pac nasa drzava super funkcionira
<yang> sej je samo ena vojasnica
<yang> v lj
<idioterna> in ni mel druzga dela k vojasnce preimenovat
<idioterna> pa letalisca
<yang> letalisca so povsod po svetu poimenovana
<yang> tudi NYC je JFK
<idioterna> ja sej nase je blo tut
<idioterna> imenovalo se je "brnik"
<yang> no zdaj je pa jozeta pucnika
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> sej to je super
<yang> ne vidim nic spornega v tem
<idioterna> js tut ne
<idioterna> kot pravm
<idioterna> vse super funkcionira
<idioterna> tko da se vlada lahko ukvarja s takimi recmi
<idioterna> k bi kdo mislu da so nepomembne
<idioterna> ampak pr nas so bolj pomembne ze vse urejene
<yang> sej spomni se ko smo hodil v osnovno solo, so ble sole vecinoma po herojih
<yang> zdaj so pa sostro, bezigrad 1, bezigrad 2 ... :)
<idioterna> dunno, stepanc je se vedno karel destovnik kajuh, crnuce so se vedno maksa pecarja
<yang> v prvem razredu jih ni znalo veliko razlozit kaj pomeni 10. SNOUB ljubjanske recimo
<yang> no jaz sem znal
<idioterna> rudnik je se vedno oskar kovacic
<yang> a ves kaj pomeni ?
<idioterna> center je se vedno majde vrhovnik
<idioterna> a kaj pomen udarna brigada
<idioterna> vem ja
<yang> ja
<idioterna> mi sicer nismo mel samoupravljanja s temelji marksizma vec v soli
<idioterna> ampak sm najdu knjigo od mame in sm prebral
<yang> no pac ce si rekel "hodim na 10. snoub ljubljanske" si moral razlozit drugim otrokom kaj pomeni SNOUB :)
<idioterna> kera sola je pa bla to?
<idioterna> a jarse?
<yang> trnovo
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> to pa ni vec
<yang> ne
<idioterna> prezihov voranc je tut se vedno
<idioterna> sej jih ni tok mal teh
<idioterna> partizanskih
<yang> na zacetku 90. se jepreimenovala
<idioterna> no ta 10. snoub je res mal za lase prvlecena
<yang> milan sustersic tule pri nas tudi
<idioterna> pa XIV divizije pa vse te s ciframi so mal
<idioterna> nerodne
<yang> kle v BS3 so ble se ulice npr. hercegovske divizije pa kva je bla ze una druga hosiminova so ble bele stolpnice
<idioterna> to je kul ja
<sasa84_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17v8GsS5Bec
<Pepelka90> Učni film - Kako preživeti ob ognju - YouTube
<Pepelka90> »Učni film iz serije Znamo znoremo - Kako preživeti ob ognju«
<yang> pa drgac tale ulca je narobe "lužiško-srbska"
<idioterna> pa tam pr glinskovi pa bratovzevi ploscadi je
<yang> lužiški poljaki nimajo cisto nic skupnega z srbi :)
<yang> ampak so lužiški-sorbi
<idioterna> padlih borcev, prvoborcev, levo borcev desno borcev, bre borcev
<yang> ma glej, v kopru so precej rdeci se zdaj majo titov trg
<idioterna> ja hvala bogu
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<idioterna> sej maribor ma tut se titovo cesto skoz centr
<idioterna> sam mi se neki fine delamo
<yang> sej ljudem res ne gre iz glave ... "Dobiva se na titovi"
<idioterna> konzorcij je titova 3
<idioterna> bil.
<idioterna> zdej je pa krneki xy
<idioterna> k je slovenska od filo faksa naprej ze
<yang> od filofaksa do bavarca je slovenska, od tam dalje pa dunajska a je to tezko za razumet ?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> bukov je pa vseen
<yang> tivolska tut ni vec tivolska ampak bleiweissova, kot se je imenovala pred vojno
<idioterna> prej je bla od filofaksa do subiceve druga
<idioterna> tivolska je se vedno od dunajske do celovske
<yang> ja bleiweissova pa od celovske do trzaske
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> k se nemcom udinjamo
<idioterna> to so te domobranci zrihtal
<idioterna> barabe.
<idioterna> ne znajo lepo rect svincenobela
<yang> http://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Janez_Bleiweis
<Pepelka90> Janez Bleiweis - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija
<yang> ni bil glih nemc
<idioterna> ja pisu se je k da je nemc
<idioterna> to je zihr ksn agent bil
<yang> tvojo ulco bi moral preimenovat po kakem zavednem katoliku
<idioterna> sej so probal
<idioterna> pa so sami partizani v ulci pa se noben ni strinjal
<yang> hahaha
<yang> ma tale nasa je po nekem bosanskem selu
<yang> Trebinjska
<yang> Trebinje
<yang> morda se je kaj takega med vojno tam zgodilo, ampak mislim da je cisto tako pac po nekem kraju
<yang> kot imajo morda v sarajevu se danes Ljubljansko ulico
<yang> heh se vedno se spomnim, kako smo morali v prvem razredu se par dni zapored uciti kaj pomeni SNOUB
<yang> trgac pa ves da je vrli zupan preimenoval to novo cesto od zal do tomacevskega rondoja v Titovo
<yang> no potem je zaradi protestov jo tudi preimenoval v mislim da bozicevo
<yang> zdaj je bozicev kip tam postavljen
<yang> idioterna: le pazi koga bos volil v nedeljo :)
<idioterna> a to nedeljo so ze volitve?
<yang> ja
<idioterna> ja jzm kr jankovica volo
<yang> najbolje da mu dajo dosmtrni mandat za zupana
<yang> glede na vse kar si je zastavu narest
<idioterna> a poznas kaksnega manj slabega kandidata?
<CrazyLemon> js poznam slabšega kandidata!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/trendi/intimno/partnerstvo/2014/10/vroce_linije_se_niso_izumrle_nekateri_moski_pac_ne_obvladajo_interneta.aspx
<Pepelka90> Vroče linije še niso izumrle: "Nekateri moški pač ne obvladajo interneta" | Partnerstvo - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka90> »Tudi v dobi stalne omreženosti imajo telefonske 'operaterke' na vročih linijah še vedno dovolj strank, pripoveduje ena od njih.«
<yang> hehe
<yang> vroce linije
<yang> hecno
<yang> realno je napisano
<idioterna> jankovic ne obvlada interneta pol pa pac
<idioterna> klice.
<zdobersek> as seksi, nje
<idioterna> on pomoje bl rece "dve taplave tabletke pa ster pod 20 za 2 ure"
<zdobersek> nje
<idioterna> "nje" pomoje sam za kamero rece
<sasa84_> mislm...a ni bolš net kt pa klicat? :>
<sasa84_> sam mal remišljujem...no harm :P
<idioterna> ne vem nism se nikol klicu :)
<yang> men mama vedno prav "a se spomnis k si naredu uno zabavo doma, pa je en zatelefoniru celo placo na hot liniji"
<sasa84_> lol yang
<yang> jaz se sploh namrec ne spomnim tega, zgleda se je mogu mulc nekam skrit
<sasa84_> haha
<sasa84_> swašta:D
<sasa84_> nč miške...šibam pančat
<yang> lahko noc
<sasa84_> nočka ;)
#ubuntu-si 2014-10-04
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 15°C @04.10.2014 11:00 CEST.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 80%  zmerno oblačno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 07:05:00, Kulminacija: 12:51:53, Sončni zahod: 18:38:45
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 11ur 33min 45s, Luna je v ščipu
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: 2. prevajalski maraton pred izidom KDE Applications 14.12  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42194/#p42194
<dz0ny_> pof AMD
<dz0ny_> a ti tipi sploh kdaj kej prov zapakirajo
<dz0ny_> fglrx-amdcccle depends on libc6-amd64 (>= 2.3).
<dz0ny_> aaa
<dz0ny_> fglrx-amdcccle depends on libc6-amd64 (>= 2.3.*).
<dz0ny_> bi moral bit
<CrazyLemon> kdo sploh uporablja fglrx še..če pa radeon tako fajn dela
<CrazyLemon> :D
<jabuk1> M 1.5 > 12.km JZ od KARLOVCA (HRVAÅ KA) @04/10/2014 18:54:02  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.45+N,+15.42+E
<jabuk1> M 1.6 > 14.km JZ od KARLOVCA (HRVAÅ KA) @04/10/2014 18:54:01  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.39+N,+15.45+E
<CrazyLemon> maan..zakaj pri nas niso take cene kot v srbiji http://www.mobilnishop.com/mobilni-telefoni/lg/Nexus-5-2750/
<Pepelka90> LG Nexus 5 16GB, CENA 309€ na AKCIJI, prodaja Srbija
<zdobersek> ayo
<zdobersek> ... ayo?
<zdobersek> Pepelka90: how you doin'?
<CrazyLemon> shes angry with you
<zdobersek> are you?
<CrazyLemon> no :*
<zdobersek> aw yiss
<zdobersek> m'life, c'est komplet
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> zanimivo http://www.bolha.com/racunalnistvo/namizni-racunalniki/nettopi/iskratel-nettopi-iskratel-nettop-hd30-1286428910.html
<Pepelka90> Iskratel Nettopi, Iskratel Nettop HD30 :: bolha.com
<Pepelka90> »Nettop Iskratel HD30 - Intel Atom N230 1, 66 GHz procesorjem grafiko nVidia GeForce 9400M z ločljivostjo do 1920 x 1200 točk (1GB DDR2, 160 GB HDD, 1GB«
<yang> zdobersek: jst ti svojga prodam
<yang> za 80
<yang> aja 85 je nov, hm
<zdobersek> hm inded
<zdobersek> indeed
<yang> no, pac ceneje ga dam
<zdobersek> enojedrni
<zdobersek> ne, hvala
<CrazyLemon> tak je yang ja
<yang> http://paste.debian.net/124497/
<Pepelka90> debian Pastezone
<CrazyLemon> a bi kupu fairphone zdobersek ? zate samo 500€
<Sky[x]> lp
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: unfairphone je kej cenejsi?
<yang> CrazyLemon: ti raje kupi od kakega preprodajalca telefonov, ti bo ziher bolje delal
<CrazyLemon> yang prepričan sem da bodo bl kakovostni pa bl poceni kot tvoji ferfouniji
<yang> preprican si, how come ?
<yang> meni dela v redu
<yang> nevem zakaj ne bi delal
<CrazyLemon> pravkar si hotu 80€ za rabljen nettop medtem ko je 85 € brand spanking new.. tko da ja prepričan sem
<zdobersek> yang: kaj ma pa za eno grafiko?
<yang> CrazyLemon: sem mislil, da je cena 85 za rabljenega
<yang> zdobersek: nvidia ION
<yang> http://paste.debian.net/124499/
<Pepelka90> debian Pastezone
<yang> CrazyLemon: se vedno cakas, da nekdo ponudi znizan telefon na bolhi, v tem casu bi lahko ze zbidal enega za 150 eur novega na ebayu :)
<CrazyLemon> yang edino kar čakam je nexus 6
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: why not iPhone 6?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek too small
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: why not iPhone 6+?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek too big
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: galaxy note?
<CrazyLemon> i bet you havent heard those words before..amirite :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek naah :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: 'too big'? never
<zdobersek> yourite
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<zdobersek> they all be like 'damn it fits you perfect'
<zdobersek> 'you so aero'
<zdobersek> 'I really like this Foil model'
<Sky[x]> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swi2ndP09us#t=68
<Pepelka90> Qandidate.com (English) | Free Recruitment System - YouTube
<Pepelka90> »Qandidate.com is the new and free recruitment system for those companies looking to improve and maximize their recruitment efforts and activities. Designed f...«
<Sky[x]> zanimiva zadeva :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek you are full of ..foil
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: so full, but so fast
#ubuntu-si 2014-10-05
<zdobersek> hoi
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] Vaseer: Re: [12.04] Težava pri dostopanju do mount-anega Samba share-a  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42195/#p42195
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk1> zdobersek: pong
<zdobersek> :'/
<Sky[x]> dober dan
<CrazyLemon> glas oddan!
<CrazyLemon> let the worst man win
<zdobersek> but not the worst woman?
<zdobersek> that's sexist.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek it is
<CrazyLemon> polka nima šans na obali..tko da bo zmagal popovič ali pa popovič
<zdobersek> ... and you ain't afraid to show it?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek si ti oddal svoj glas???
<zdobersek> sem!!!
<CrazyLemon> Å¡rot or Å¡rot?
<zdobersek> srot!
<CrazyLemon> thats the Å rot spirit
<zdobersek> sploh ne vem, ce je bla zenska kandidatka
<CrazyLemon> so sexist
<zdobersek> sem pa glasoval za zensko kandidatko za svet krajevne skupnosti
<zdobersek> tko da take that back
<CrazyLemon> i take it back
<CrazyLemon> pri nas sta pa mož in žena (soseda) bila na seznamu za svet krajevne skupnosti
<CrazyLemon> seveda moj glas je Å¡el xy osebi :)
<yang> V Ljubljani se ze ve, kdo bo zmagal...
<CrazyLemon> damjan!
<yang> grem jaz se svoj glas odddat zdele
<zdobersek> cestitke
<CrazyLemon> .imdb this is where i leave you
<jabuk1> This Is Where I Leave You (2014) 103 min Comedy Drama
<jabuk1> Ocena: 6.8/10 (3,367 glasov) MT: 44/100
<jabuk1> When their father passes away, four grown siblings are forced to return to their childhood home and live under the same roof together for a week, along with their over-sharing mother and an assortment of spouses, exes and might-have-beens.
<jabuk1> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1719577881/
<jabuk1> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1371150/
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kaj pa je z Vivijano narobe?
<zdobersek> as spet sexist?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nič :)
<CrazyLemon> spet :)
<zdobersek> zamisli si, da pride sam Ante notr ...
<CrazyLemon> yes yes..you can google :D
<jabuk1> The YES dance
<jabuk1> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyqUj3PGHv4
<zdobersek> grem zdej tvojo hiso gledat
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pejt :D
<zdobersek> noice
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ kdaj bova splavila forum :D
<zdobersek> ko popovic odstopi
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ti raje poglej kako boš ti pol preoblikoval vse novice na forumu ker so v "wp->punbb" obliki :)
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk1> Trenutno se predvaja: Courteeners - Summer
<zdobersek> HAH
<zdobersek> u so silly
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 12°C @05.10.2014 10:00 CEST.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 91%  oblačno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 07:06:18, Kulminacija: 12:51:34, Sončni zahod: 18:36:50
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 11ur 30min 32s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 19.9°C @05.10.2014 10:30 CEST.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 50% Veter: vzhodnik 2.5 m/s
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 07:09:11, Kulminacija: 12:54:44, Sončni zahod: 18:40:16
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 11ur 31min 05s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> mhm..its sunny!
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk1> CrazyLemon: pong
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 14°C @05.10.2014 11:00 CEST.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 81%  pretežno oblačno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 07:06:18, Kulminacija: 12:51:34, Sončni zahod: 18:36:50
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 11ur 30min 32s, Luna je v ščipu
<Sky[x]> .vreme piran
<jabuk1> ARSO: Piran-ocean. boja (0m): 18.8°C @05.10.2014 11:30 CEST.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 50% Veter: vzhodnik 5.2 m/s
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 07:09:49, Kulminacija: 12:55:23, Sončni zahod: 18:40:56
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 11ur 31min 06s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/adamcaudill/Psychson
<Pepelka90> adamcaudill/Psychson · GitHub
<Pepelka90> »Psychson - Phison 2251-03 (2303) Custom Firmware & Existing Firmware Patches (BadUSB)«
<CrazyLemon> https://soundcloud.com/val202/po-100-letih
<Pepelka90> Povezovanje ZDA in Rečice ob Savinji: po 100 letih by Val 202 - Hear the world’s sounds
<Pepelka90> »Matej je pred sedmimi leti nekaj mesecev delal v ZDA. Pred dvema tednoma pa je presenečeno odgovoril na telefonski klic z neznane številke ...«
<yang> CrazyLemon: nic nenavadnega, slovencev je tako malo, da kogarkoli srecas po svetu, bos ugotovil , da poznas nekoga, ki pozna nekoga od nekoga...meni se je to zgodilo na Norveskem
<CrazyLemon> yang srečal si nekoga ki je pred 100imi leti pisal pisma družini v sloveniji?
<yang> ne, srecal sem nekoga, ki je bil v zlahti z nekom katerega sem piznal
<yang> izseljenec
<yang> Mamo neke prijatelje v Berlinu, ki so iz Loske doline in grem stavit, da jih Dzony in Sasa poznata ali pa vsaj njune sorodnike...
<yang> http://jp.si/tehnika/20141005-Multimedia/
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: worst man wins
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek shocker
<CrazyLemon> .stran www.dvk-rs.si
<jabuk1> www.dvk-rs.si je dosegljiva!
<Sky[x]> ne dela :(
<Sky[x]> http://oprostite.gov.si/
<Sky[x]> redirecta
<Pepelka90> Vsebina trenutno ni dosegljiva - Content currently unavailable
<CrazyLemon> dela..refreshaj
<CrazyLemon> drugač je pa http://www.volitve.gov.si/lv2014/index.html
<Pepelka90> Lokalne volitve 2014
<Pepelka90> »Lokalne volitve 2014«
<CrazyLemon> tole pravi link
<CrazyLemon> OSILNICA	248	364	68,13 %
<CrazyLemon> đizs effin krajst
<CrazyLemon> občina pa ni niti 400 prebivalcev
<CrazyLemon> HODOÅ 	179	276	64,86 %
<CrazyLemon> ta jih nima niti 300
<CrazyLemon> /s/prebivalcev/volilnih upravičencev
<dz0ny_> Jankovičebljana
<CrazyLemon> Ljubljanić :>
<dz0ny_> hehe
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ pod katero občino ti spadaš?
<dz0ny_> nis več ljubljančan pač pa ljubljanković
<dz0ny_> Loška dolina
<dz0ny_> saša pa pod cerknica
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ meh..nista zanimiva
<CrazyLemon> nobenih afer pa nič
<dz0ny_> haha
<dz0ny_> hm 310 prebivalcev mamo
<dz0ny_> svašta
<dz0ny_> skot mesto
<dz0ny_> skor*
<CrazyLemon> a BP?
<dz0ny_> mhm
<zdobersek> trg*
<CrazyLemon> ja dobri ste..predlagam da ustanovite občino
<dz0ny_> haha
<CrazyLemon> tko kot recimo osilnica pa hodoš
<yang> dz0ny_: a ste obcina z 310 prebivalci ?
<yang> dz0ny_: skoda da ne kandidiras k bi mel vec kt 1:320 sanse da bi bil izvoljen (ce ne stejes mladoletnih pa penzionerov)
<dz0ny_> yang: reda again
<yang> niste obcina
<yang> 23% udelezba ob 16h v LJ
<idioterna> evo, jankovic owna
<idioterna> tut lista ma spet absolutno vecino mandatov
<yang> dz0ny_: a je osilnica na vasmu koncu al mal bolj naprej, tam je bla najvisja udelezba
<yang> idioterna: pa sej to se je vedlo, da bo dobu
<idioterna> ne vem ce se je vedlo
<yang> vcer sem slisal ene mamce "ja sej ni tale jank... dober, ampak ves kaj , jst ga bom vseen volila" in takih mamc je kukr ces
<idioterna> keep dreaming
<yang> ja ok, ne rabs mi verjet,ne zmislujem se
<idioterna> seveda si zmislujes
<idioterna> "takih mamc je kukr ces" je ocitna izmisljotina
<yang> 25% udelezba samo
<zdobersek> sam mamice
<CrazyLemon> obviously
<CrazyLemon> http://www.volitve.gov.si/lv2014/rezultati/obcina_koper.html
<CrazyLemon> haha..v eni uri jim je uspelo preštet 50 glasov :D
<dz0ny_> pa 10 litrov vina spit
<dz0ny_> lol
<dz0ny_> NSI
<dz0ny_> aja sej to je bil tud prej
<CrazyLemon> pa brecelj je takorekoč na pragu občine!!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny_> 	Janez Komidar	NSI - NOVA SLOVENIJA - KRŠČANSKI DEMOKRATI	1.370	72,07 %
<dz0ny_> 2.	Zdenko Truden	SLS - SLOVENSKA LJUDSKA STRANKA	187	9,84 %
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ a to pri vas?
<dz0ny_> mhm
<dz0ny_> sam to je cist normalno
<CrazyLemon> mal več škandalov potrebuje tale komidar
<dz0ny_> se ni nc drugace pricakoval
<CrazyLemon> ker nisem še slišal za janeza komidarja
<dz0ny_> ce pa k spovedi hod no
<dz0ny_> ni to pol grehov
<dz0ny_> :>
<CrazyLemon> ma lih zato lahko greši
<CrazyLemon> k itak bog odpusti grehe
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny_> koper je naš? al vaš? :D
<CrazyLemon> lej popovića..njemu ne odpušča samo bog ampak tudi ovce :D
<CrazyLemon> oziroma volilci
<CrazyLemon> njihov :)
<idioterna> palm pa se ni zamenjal z avtohtono vrsto vidm
<CrazyLemon> je je
<CrazyLemon> istrski hrast so dali zdaj
<CrazyLemon> "zdaj"
<CrazyLemon> že kar nekaj časa je
<idioterna> aja no pol pa
<idioterna> nimam pripomb vec
<CrazyLemon> palme so šle na smetišče..skupaj s 300.000€
<CrazyLemon> :)
<idioterna> to je uredu
<CrazyLemon> za njegove prijatelje..je ja
<CrazyLemon> ko bi le js bil njegov prijatelj
<CrazyLemon> a rabi kdo One+1 invite?
<zdobersek> 200EUR
<CrazyLemon> for you my friend..free of charge
<CrazyLemon> na https://account.oneplus.net/invite/claim/7KDS-GM8Z-SUUO-C9GG
<Pepelka90> Claim Invite
<Pepelka90> »Never settle.«
<zdobersek> 250EUR or I don't click.
<CrazyLemon> western union ok?
<zdobersek> National Bank of Sierra Leone
<CrazyLemon> even better coz i have an acc there
<CrazyLemon> and now..i go play
<CrazyLemon> no..not with myself
<zdobersek> nea lazi
<CrazyLemon> nea lažem čuj
<CrazyLemon> pridi
<CrazyLemon> igraj se z mano
<zdobersek> aha, OK
<zdobersek> prijavljen na Spletno Oko
<zdobersek> pricakuj go. Nussdorfer jutri ali pojutrisnjem
<yang> Hm gledam spletno stran, zoki ma se vedno samo 2000 prestetih glasov
<yang> od 56k
<zdobersek> there is hope ... ?
<yang> no hope
<idioterna> js res ne vem zakaj tebe moti jankovic
<idioterna> MOL ga je z veliko vecino izvolil zato da nardi kar je oblubu
<idioterna> in zdej je naredu kar je oblubu
<idioterna> in bo se naprej delal to
<yang> dobr je vsaj vse volitve so zdaj zakljucene za naslednje 4 leta :)
<CrazyLemon> i think not!
<zdobersek> nje
<yang> de
<dz0ny_> https://www.facebook.com/NasaNotranjska/photos/pb.1597684533790635.-2207520000.1412534421./1675956322630122/?type=1&theater
<Pepelka90> Naša Notranjska - Fotografije osebe Naša Notranjska | Facebook
<Pepelka90> »Janez Ožbolt po uspešnem soočenju na Radio 94 že nadaljuje s pogovorom s krajani na Rakeku. NaNo«
<dz0ny_> a jaz prav sašo vidim
<zdobersek> ona siva, na levi?
<dz0ny_> https://scontent-a-vie.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/10580054_929371407077730_530397920299533647_n.jpg?oh=447b363ae6f27ae47d34b4f7afd4c2b0&oe=54BB5F5E
<dz0ny_> hm, grem z fb dol
<yang> hahaha
<yang> dobra ej
<dz0ny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-8YsulfxVI#t=14
<Pepelka90> Exodus: Gods and Kings | Official Trailer [HD] | 20th Century FOX - YouTube
<Pepelka90> »Exodus: Gods and Kings | Official Trailer: Watch the exclusive new trailer for Ridley Scott’s Exodus: Gods and Kings starring Christian Bale, Joel Edgerton, ...«
<dz0ny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NEtaNmTgwE
<Pepelka90> THE THEORY OF EVERYTHING - Trailer #2 - In Theaters Nov 7 - YouTube
<Pepelka90> »Starring Eddie Redmayne (“Les Misérables”) and Felicity Jones (“The Amazing Spider-Man 2”), this is the extraordinary story of one of the world’s greatest li...«
<dz0ny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2jRs4EAvWM
<Pepelka90> The Imitation Game - NEW Official UK Trailer - YouTube
<Pepelka90> »--IN CINEMAS NOVEMBER 14-- Based on the real life story of Alan Turing (played by Benedict Cumberbatch), who is credited with cracking the German Enigma code...«
<CrazyLemon> the imitation game looks awesome :)
<zdobersek> NEEEERD
<CrazyLemon> you are!
<CrazyLemon> tale stephen hawking movie tudi zgleda kul
<dz0ny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i31PhBTlTWA
<Pepelka90> American Horror Story: Freak Show - Extra-Ordinary Artists - Mat Fraser HD - YouTube
<Pepelka90> »A radically different actor entertaining with his radical difference. Meet Mat Fraser who plays “Paul the Illustrated Seal.” SUBSCRIBE to FX https://youtube....«
<CrazyLemon> tale exodus pa sux
<dz0ny_> :D
<dz0ny_> agree
<dz0ny_> tole o AHS je scarry
<dz0ny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9dHE31OZVo
<Pepelka90> American Horror Story: Freak Show - Extra-Ordinary Artists - Rose Siggins HD - YouTube
<Pepelka90> »A unique life in a unique body. See the world through the eyes of the extraordinary Rose Siggins, the actress behind “Legless Suzy.” SUBSCRIBE to FX https://...«
<dz0ny_> huh
<dz0ny_> we are lucky
<CrazyLemon> we are indeed
<CrazyLemon> farewell
<dz0ny_> gn
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] Likalnik: Re: Deluge-počasen prenos  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42196/#p42196
#ubuntu-si 2015-09-28
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> lp
<napsy> z rust se kdo ubada?
<dz0ny> :) the wild ones?
<napsy> za vikend sm si mal gledu
<napsy> sm sam cez osnove sel
<dz0ny> jaz cakam da nekdo porta na atmega family
<napsy> pa me zanima mnenje drugih
<dz0ny> k tam je po moje trna nisa za take jezike
<dz0ny> k god horror se vedno ucijo bascomavr
<dz0ny> po solah
<dz0ny> napsy: kaj ti je blo vsec?
<napsy> tisti generiki so mi zanimivi
<napsy> pa memory management mi je zanimiv
<napsy> morm se pa mal prestudirat, sm res bezno pregledu specs pa par vaj naredu
<zdobersek> bloody immigrants http://www.siol.net/novice/svet/2015/09/srecko_krajnc_nemcija.aspx
<Pepelka> Slovenski gostinec v Düsseldorfu, pri katerem gostje čakajo že pred vrati | Svet - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Sredi D&#252;sseldorfa, na najbolj obiskani in z restavracijami posejani ulici, stoji tudi slovenska gostilna Schweine Janes, z že skoraj polstoletno tradicijo.«
<CrazyLemon> word
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bicikel.com/novice/13603/vec_kot_600_kolesarjev_je_uspesno_odpeljalo_ze_tretji_obalni_kolesarski_maraton.html
<Pepelka> Več kot 600 kolesarjev je uspešno odpeljalo že tretji Obalni kolesarski maraton | Novice | Bicikel.com
<Pepelka> »To nedeljo je v Kopru več kot 600 kolesarjev iz vseh koncev Slovenije uspešno zaključilo že tretji Obalni kolesarski maraton, največji rekreativni dogodek za kolesarje na Obali, s katerim je slovenska Istra ponovno dokazala, da je prava kolesarska destinacija.«
<CrazyLemon> lepo sončno vreme.. ker bullshit
<zdobersek> kva pa je blo
<CrazyLemon> oblačno
<CrazyLemon> pa windy
<CrazyLemon> Your package with the number 420664120476 has just been shipped:
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<CrazyLemon> v soboto naročil!
<zdobersek> package o' what?
<CrazyLemon> .t de en NEUKUNDENGESCHENK
<CrazyLemon> !t de en NEUKUNDENGESCHENK
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek plašča pa zračnice
<CrazyLemon> opa..new customer gift
<CrazyLemon> i like the sound of that
<zdobersek> wat een customer
<msev-> Haha
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 17.9°C @28.09.2015 7:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 32% severovzhodnik 4.4 m/s (15.8 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:00:05, Kulminacija: 10:57:09, Sončni zahod: 16:54:12
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 54min 08s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> noice
<CrazyLemon> .vreme portorož
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 17.2°C @28.09.2015 7:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 38% severovzhodnik 7.1 m/s (25.6 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:00:38, Kulminacija: 10:57:42, Sončni zahod: 16:54:46
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 54min 09s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> piha
<CrazyLemon> in bo pihalo cel teden
<CrazyLemon> sux
<CrazyLemon> .napoved
<jabuk> Danes bo večinoma sončno, nekaj več oblačnosti bo predvsem v vzhodni in jugovzhodni Sloveniji. Pihal bo severovzhodni veter, na Primorskem zmerna burja.
<jabuk> Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 14 do 17, na Primorskem okoli 20 stopinj.
<jabuk> Jutri bo v zahodnih in severnih krajih deloma jasno, drugod zmerno do pretežno oblačno. Še bo razmeroma vetrovno.
<jabuk> Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 6 do 12, v alpskih dolinah okoli 3, najvišje dnevne od 12 do 15, na Primorskem okoli 18 stopinj C.
<CrazyLemon> .obeti
<jabuk> V sredo in četrtek bo na Primorskem pretežno jasno, drugod bo delno jasno z občasno povečano oblačnostjo. Še bo pihal vzhodni do severovzhodni veter, na Primorskem pa šibka do zmerna burja.
<pitastrudl> jutro
<napsy> lp
<Matthai> http://hekerji.si
<Pepelka> hekerji.si
<pitastrudl> najs
 * CrazyLemon prepozna nekaj nickov v teaserju
<pitastrudl> kaj kje je pa kanal #hekerji? :D
<CrazyLemon> hekerji..ne ravno
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> hekerii*
<pitastrudl> lol
<msev-> Mogl bi u l33tu napisat hehe
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/red-moon-ljubljana-from-javor.jpg
<napsy> sploh ni lune
<CrazyLemon> je je.. vidiš da je cela ljubljana osvetljena
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: this will end badly
<pitastrudl> a je kdo šu pogledat učer
<pitastrudl> kr fajn
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny this what
<pitastrudl> sam je blo pa mrzlo af
<dz0ny> hackers
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a si pogledal mr.robot
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne
<dz0ny> do it
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sej ni bil včeraj ali ..?
<dz0ny> I have low hopes for slovenian production
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zakaj? js mislim da bo kr kul.. mal se nasmeješ
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny PCT pravi da ni mr. robota
<CrazyLemon> je pa last man on earth!
<CrazyLemon> pa brooklyn 99
<dz0ny> how not
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/tureavanture/glej-ga-sloven-c/igor-s-slovensko-restavracijo-na-japonskem-v-dezeli-sramezljivih-in-marljivih-ljudi/374789
<Pepelka> Igor s slovensko restavracijo na Japonskem, v deželi sramežljivih in marljivih ljudi :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »"Japonska ni dežela tveganj. Konservativna je, novih stvari se boji," pravi Igor Leiler, ki se je kljub temu odločil prav to – tvegati in v deželi sušija odpreti slovensko restavracijo.«
<dz0ny> spot anything http://i.imgur.com/eSopa6v.png
<dz0ny> quantico is good too
<dz0ny> just started
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/nope.png
<dz0ny> TIL of Inception dreams, I was dreaming that I was dreaming that I had dreams.
<dz0ny> #scarry shit
<msev-> Shiz
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny za mr. robot mi pravi 'no shows found' :)
<CrazyLemon> i tell you man.. PCT sux cox
<CrazyLemon> aha.. case sensitive je..
<dz0ny> brez pike :)
<CrazyLemon> stupid programmers :p
<dz0ny> verjetn je solr odzadi
<CrazyLemon> pa res.. pika ga moti :)
<dz0ny> pa išeče po java m.robot namespace :)
<CrazyLemon> anyway..tudi ko kliknem na robota
<CrazyLemon> ne piše da je nova epizoda zunaj
<dz0ny> ja ker je prve sezone blo že konc :)
<CrazyLemon> tko da ja..utter crap :)
<Matthai> aha, ko smo že pri Mr. Robot, kje lahko dobim to serijo - s podnapisi
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja..kaj pa naj bi pol gledal? :)
<Matthai> kakšen hint bi mi prav prišel
<CrazyLemon> Matthai slovenskimi?
<Matthai> angleškimi
<CrazyLemon> na vsakem pašniku :D oz. tudi popcorn time podpira podnapise
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: no excuse not to watch it thou
<Matthai> no, recimo na yts.to, ga ni
<Matthai> to je edini tak travniški site, kiga poznam
<dz0ny> https://kat.cr/mr-robot-s01-season-1-complete-720p-hdtv-x265-aac-e-subs-gwc-t11197690.html
<CrazyLemon> yts.to je za filme
<dz0ny> ja :)
<dz0ny> ne boš tam najdu
<CrazyLemon> to uporablja popcorn
<CrazyLemon> eztv pa je za serije
<dz0ny> ettv
<dz0ny> eztv is no more, oz hated by the community
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny popcorntime uporablja eztv api
<CrazyLemon> https://git.popcorntime.io/popcorntime/eztv-api
<CrazyLemon> Matthai a si sodeloval pri hekerjih? :)
<Matthai> ja
<CrazyLemon> Matthai v glavni vlogi? :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: but not eztv.it
<Matthai> ne, en pogovor so posneli z mano, ne vem pa kakšen je scenarij
<zdobbie> dz0ny: y
<zdobbie> je prec kul serija, dost realno
<zdobbie> se najvec poudarka na socialnem engineeringu, imo
<zdobbie> pa tud dost sshjanja
<dz0ny> Matthai: a ste povedal da ma sova brežične logitech tipkovnice :)
<dz0ny> k to je like 10years old pun
<dz0ny> .yt make them gold
<jabuk> CHVRCHES - Make Them Gold, Ottawa Bluesfest, 2015-07-15 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZF_epuGUAmA
<zdobersek> ihazawirelesslogitechkeyboard
<zdobersek> and I suck at pickup lines
<zdobersek> SOVA, your turn
<Matthai> dz0ny, ne, tega nisem omenil, saj teh zgodb je polno
<Matthai> je pa res, da tam, kjer je uraden HQ sove, v resnici ni nič
<zdobersek> ja majo verjetno ksen skrivni prehod al pa neki
<zdobersek> halo
<dz0ny> I did lol a bit http://i.imgur.com/rp79bKA.png
<dz0ny> grem malo rfcje brat
<dz0ny> sam tole zihr ni napaka
<napsy> a je kdo tu ucitelj? dela na vzgojno-izobrazevalnem zavodu?
<dz0ny> nope    You are required to have at least two nameservers for every domain,
<dz0ny>    though more is preferred.  Have secondaries outside your network.  If
<dz0ny>    the secondary isn't under your control, periodically check up on them
<dz0ny>    and make sure they're getting current zone data from you.  Queries to
<dz0ny>    their nameserver about your hosts should always result in an
<dz0ny>    "authoritative" response.
<dz0ny> but there is no limit if you have more
<zdobersek> sounds like NoSQL to me
<dz0ny> http://cdn1b.static.pornhub.phncdn.com/insights-static//wp-content/uploads/2015/05/pornhub-insights-marijuana-country-search-difference.png
<dz0ny> #slovenia wins
<CrazyLemon> lol
<zdobersek> sigh ...
<CrazyLemon> what in the world is marijuana porn
 * CrazyLemon does some research on pr0nhub
<dz0ny> some people get off watching girl smoking marijuana
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: too-risyk;didnt-search?
<dz0ny>  ^^ he is into it, no response since then :>
<zdobersek> ze rola
<CrazyLemon> when i do research i dont mess around!
<CrazyLemon> https://blog.documentfoundation.org/2015/09/28/five-years-of-libreoffice/
<msev-> Lol
<msev-> Slovenci smo zgleda cudaki
<dz0ny> al ma slucajan ena firma v si proxy :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2015/09/28/nasa-mars-discovery-slope-streaks/
<Pepelka> NASA will reveal 'major' Mars discovery at 11AM ET
<Pepelka> »The space agency is expected to show how the strange 'dark slope streak' form over time on Martian hills.«
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: Water is flowing as salt brine on poles
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny water..on mars
<CrazyLemon> c'mon!
<dz0ny> spoilers much?
<dz0ny> to da je voda tekla je kr znano
<dz0ny> bl bo zdej problem, where are the aliens :)?
<dz0ny> .yt empty threat
<dz0ny> ohh
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny PR te še vedno čaka!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: merge it
<msev-> Is it merged yet, is it
<CrazyLemon> it is!
<speed-> omg slovenski vari
 * speed- slasp CrazyLemon
<speed-> slaps* :)
 * CrazyLemon slaps speed- with url, cached_time, key, t and value
<speed-> ok saj nisem niti vse videl
<speed-> vsoto sem videl pa me direkt piknilo v oci hehe
<CrazyLemon> vsota je bila že prej!
<CrazyLemon> js pa ne spreminjam tistega kar je coffeescript master dz0ny napisal
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> .pretvori 10 usd eur
<CrazyLemon> nope! :D
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> meeeeh
<CrazyLemon> stupid stupid programmers :p
<CrazyLemon> .pretvori 10 usd EUR
<jabuk1> CrazyLemon: 10 usd je 8.97 EUR
<CrazyLemon> right :)
<msev-> Nice
<msev-> A mora bit eur z velikimi zacetnicami
<CrazyLemon> msev- nope
<msev-> .pretvori 20 usd eur
<CrazyLemon> mislim..trenutno ja
<msev-> Aha hehe
<CrazyLemon> ampak bom pushal fix ker je stupid mistake
<CrazyLemon> :D
<msev-> .pretvori 20 EUR usd
<msev-> A to tut noce
<msev-> Samo v evre a kko
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<jabuk1> CrazyLemon: pong
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny you should look into that :D
<CrazyLemon> .pretvori 10 usd eur
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: 10 USD je 8.97 EUR
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<msev-> .pretvori 15 eur usd
<jabuk> msev-: 15 EUR je 16.73 USD
<msev-> Zakon
<msev-> Ej a mate vi multimonitor delovne postaje?
<msev-> Tko da npr na enmu monitorju lah skoz irc tece
<napsy> men na enmu prvih 6 terminalov tece, na drugmu pa drugih 6 :)
<CrazyLemon> meni nič ne teče..stoji vse na mestu
<zdobersek> 5760x1080
<zdobersek> waiting for dat 4K revolution
<msev-> Napsy a mas terminatorja
<napsy> ne, uporablam i3
<napsy> to je tiling wm
<napsy> sam win+enter pa ti spawna nov xterm
<jabuk> http://www.gifbin.com/bin/20048442yu.gif
<msev-> Aja poznam
<msev-> Sam nerazumem zakaj si tok zelis vse sam s tipkovnico delat
<msev-> :) a si tak pro hehe
<napsy> hitrejs sm
<napsy> gui prekticno ne rabim
<zdobersek> ni cajta misko sukat po dveh, treh ekranih
<napsy> sm ze veckrat prou it na desktop pa postane cista zmeda ce mam vec ko 3 terminale odprte
<napsy> tu mam pa lahka 6+ xterm na enem virutal desktopu
<napsy> pa vse pregledno
<napsy> tut tocn vem kje je kaj
<zdobersek> nazadnje sem probavu xmonad, ampak je dost jeba gnome integracijo postimat
<napsy> men na i3 vse deluje kot treba
<napsy> neke posebne integracije resda ne potrebujem
<napsy> mam pa keybindinge za screenlock pa volumen
<zdobersek> predvsem cem met nek dober network-manager vmesnik, da loh VPNje menjam po zelji
<napsy> men netmgr lepo dela ce pozenem applet
<napsy> podpira systray
<napsy> oz. saj mislim da podpira :)
<napsy> neki casa sm awesome uporablu, sam sm ze bil prevc navajn wmii
<napsy> ki je predhodnik i3
<msev-> Kaj pa ksne obicajne naloge npr brskanje po internetu, obdelava besedila, slik, videa, 3d oblikovanje. A to lahko delas v i3ju
<msev-> Potem me pa se neki zanima kasne vse terminalske programe laufas da jih tok rabs odprtih met
<zdobersek> pr0nhub-cli
<msev-> Lolz
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOL-_lXp5ZQ
<Pepelka> BlackBerry CEO John Chen Goes Hands-on With the Priv - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> lol!
<Pepelka> »Confirming rumours, BlackBerry unveiled its first device with Android’s operating system. John Chen gave BNN’s Amber Kanwar a worldwide exclusive first look ...«
<CrazyLemon> CEO's
<napsy> msev-: ne enem desktopu mam odprt browser
<napsy> msev-: sj graficne programe tut podpira i3, tak da lahk karkol bp odprem :)
<msev-> A pol mors pa znotraj njih vse s tipkovnico
<napsy> ne, misko
<msev-> Znotraj graficnih programov
<napsy> http://i3wm.org/screenshots/i3-5.png
<msev-> No sj pol pa res ni slabo tole :)
<napsy> tak to zgleda, da si bos lazje predstavlu :)
<napsy> vse dela, sam ce delas velik s terminali ti je dost lazje
<napsy> pa ne gre se tu zato kdo je bol leet, cist iz prakticnih razlogov
<CrazyLemon> but you are more leet then he is right?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<napsy> zakaj? na laptopu mam plasma 5.4
<napsy> sm prav zadovoljen
<msev-> Seveda je bl leet
<msev-> Js sm noob
<msev-> Znanim v bi blo da bi vi proji nardil ksn seznam uporabnih programov nekje hostan
<msev-> Sploh npr uporabnih terminalskih programov
<napsy> msev-: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php?title=List_of_applications&redirect=no
<msev-> Najs tnx
<napsy> vsakemu neki odgovarja
<napsy> js na sihtu ne morm uporablat desktopa
<napsy> na laptopu pa morm obvezn met composition efekte :)
<msev-> A spinning cube tut :)
<napsy> ja, pa wobbly windows :)
<msev-> Haha a tko subtilno a zmaxan :)
<napsy> bling bling
<idioterna> some like it wobbly
<anny_> dan
<idioterna> o
<anny_> kako kaj v penziji?
<idioterna> awesome
<idioterna> sm bil ze u hribih dons
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/red-moon-ljubljana-from-javor.jpg
<slax0r> where's the moon?
<napsy> exactly
<anny_> ni več lune
<idioterna> bla je se dve urce prej, majkemi!
<idioterna> also
<zdobersek> nope
<idioterna> luna je bla
<idioterna> rdeca je bla 6 urc prej :)
<idioterna> http://nettime.org/Lists-Archives/nettime-l-1509/msg00066.html
<Pepelka> <nettime> VW
<idioterna> dobr post
<zdobersek> naah
<zdobersek> twas but a media propaganda
<idioterna> http://www2.arnes.si/~ucotar/astro/Lunin%20mrk%2028092015/DSC_3886.JPG
<idioterna> tle je luna.
<CrazyLemon> no name tag
<zdobersek> looks like Mars to me.
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> ce se mal pocakate bo video
<msev-> Lol a kdo uporabla console based web browserje hehe
<msev-> Thats a job for napsy
<idioterna> js
<msev-> A pa dejansko nevem za tekstovne stvari je dobr, pa lahko linke znotraj naprej gledas in beres kaj pise hehe
<msev-> ?
<napsy> msev-: seveda
<napsy> se video pa slike bi lahka
<msev-> Lolz
<napsy> zakaj?
<msev-> Kerga pa uporabljate, a w3m
<napsy> js chromium
<msev-> Huh?
<msev-> Sprasujem o teh tekstovnih web browserjih k laufajo v konzoli
<msev-> Sm zj prvic odkril to kle na temu kul arch wikiju
<napsy> ja? links je en
<napsy> sam js ne uporablam
<napsy> se bi pa v teoriji dal vse gledat z njim
<napsy> sam bi rabu proper podporo za to
<napsy> ne razumem zakaj tist lolz
<msev-> Tist je bil preuranjen lol
<msev-> Sj drgac zastopm ce hocs npr stvari brat je vrjetn se bols da se bl posvetis zadevi
<msev-> Napsy kaj pa za mail a uporablas mutt-a :)
<idioterna> links je uredu ja
<netkat> jst se zmer z navade lynx povsod namestim
<idioterna> al pa w3m
<idioterna> jsm tut navajen na lynx, sam je storast vcasih
<netkat> jep
<napsy> msev-: neki casa sem ga
<lynxlynx> links/elinks > lynx
<netkat> z w3mjem prevjuje slikc v rangerju gledam
<netkat> lynxlynx:D
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon
<pitastrudl> piran pa izola na obali za obiskat
<pitastrudl> Å¡e kaj?
<anny_> konferenca nase 17.30
<anny_> mali zeleni!
<anny_> lp
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl beli križ
<CrazyLemon> nice view point..and getting laid
<CrazyLemon> ko boš šel iz pirana pejt proti strunjanu
<idioterna> getting laid?
<idioterna> na belem krizu?
<CrazyLemon> idioterna sure..why not
<idioterna> guzva je.
<msev-1> Lol
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl anyway.. ne izola ne piran nista ravno 'za obiskat'
<CrazyLemon> to je bl..če si tam ok greš malo krog gledat hiše
<CrazyLemon> ni pa nič za videt
<zdobersek> wat een news http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/2015/09/slovenija_v_stevilkah.aspx
<Pepelka> Slovenija v Å¡tevilkah: koliko tujcev, koliko prosilcev za azil, koliko se jih je odselilo in kako malo je ateistov | Slovenija - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Povprečna starost v Sloveniji je 42,5 leta. Rodnost je nizka, število priseljenih iz tujine in odseljenih v tujino je številčno blizu.«
<zdobersek> 13 let stari podatki
<zdobersek> pitastrudl: ti se kr gostis?
<zdobersek> MATT YOU'LL BE FINE
<zdobersek> http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-34379284
<Pepelka> Martian salt streaks 'painted by liquid water' - BBC News
<Pepelka> »Scientists think they can now tie dark streaks seen on the surface of Mars to periodic flows of liquid water.«
<msev-> a dj no limona itak da sta lepa izola&piran
<zdobersek> on je capodistrian
<zdobersek> tko da explains everything
<CrazyLemon> msev- kaj je lepo pri izoli in piranu?
<CrazyLemon> nobeno mesto na obali ni lepo.. en trg za prečekirat in to je vse
<CrazyLemon> .imdb jurrasic world
<jabuk> "Nerd Bar Live" Jurrasic World (TV Episode 2015) 30 min Talk Show
<jabuk> Ocena: Ni podatka MT: Ni podatka
<jabuk> Add a Plot
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4769864/
<CrazyLemon> .imdb jurasic world
<jabuk> Ne najdem!
<CrazyLemon> wth
<zdobersek> .yt jura welt
<jabuk> Werner Webers Welt - J wie Jura https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szLFhNkadpY
<zdobersek> .imdb jura welt
<jabuk> Ne najdem!
<CrazyLemon> .imdb jurassic world
<jabuk> Jurski svet (2015) 124 min Action Adventure Sci Fi
<jabuk> Ocena: 7.2/10 (267,759 glasov) MT: 59/100
<jabuk> A new theme park is built on the original site of Jurassic Park. Everything is going well until the park's newest attraction--a genetically modified giant stealth killing machine--escapes containment and goes on a killing spree.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1176612889/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0369610/
<CrazyLemon> its..ok
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/znanost_in_okolje/2015/09/voda_na_marsu.aspx
<Pepelka> Nasa: Na Marsu je tekoča voda | Znanost in okolje - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Temne črte na površini Marsa so rečne struge, je sporočila ameriškega vesoljska agencija Nasa. Tekoča voda naj bi na površju rdečega planeta obstajala v poletnem času.«
<CrazyLemon> bullshit!
<zdobersek> u jelly seaboy?
<CrazyLemon> no..sam to je pač 'študija'
<CrazyLemon> ni dokazov!
<CrazyLemon> i wanna see running water in live stream @ youtube!
<zdobersek> primorci http://www.siol.net/novice/crna_kronika/2015/09/sezana_zasledovanje.aspx
<Pepelka> Po razburljivem zasledovanju Sežančanu zasegli heroin in sladoled | Črna kronika - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Ko so policisti v Sežani želeli ustaviti voznika, je ta poskusil pobegniti z vozilom. Pozneje so pri njem poleg ukradenih stvari našli tudi prepovedano drogo.«
 * CrazyLemon ravno bere
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo.. prepovedano drogo je imel
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa če bi imel dovoljeno drogo?
<lynxlynx> pol bi zasegli samo sladoled
<lynxlynx> wtf
<zdobersek> drogo portoroz
<CrazyLemon> 133 sladoledov!
<CrazyLemon> mislim.. wtf no
<zdobersek> sladoledna policija
<CrazyLemon> a lahko to sam poješ.. ne moreš niti če si zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve če DHL v slovenijo pripelje robo z letalom ali samo po cesti?
<yang_> crazy z letali vozijo, izpostavo majo na brniku
<CrazyLemon> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/koto-smart-sensors-for-a-healthier-home#/story
<Pepelka> Koto: smart sensors for a healthier home | Indiegogo
<Pepelka> »You deserve to breathe better air in your home. Discover the simple ways to make this happen.«
<CrazyLemon> yang_ for zihr?
<yang_> ja
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: aye
<yang_> poklici na njihov dostavni center ce se zelis prepricati
<CrazyLemon> yang_ ni treba..tnx
<zdobersek> ko smo pr letalih
<zdobersek> kok je zgledu tist tedx na letalu?
<msev-> lololololololololololol looooool kako se tale program imenuje -> http://arr.gr/glista/
<Pepelka> Glista - To-Do Tracking Kept Simple » About
<Pepelka> »Glista is an open-source Gtk+ based to-do list tracking tool which aims to be lightweight and simple to use. It is known run well on GNOME or other Linux/UNIX desktop environments.«
<yang_> lol
<yang_> hehe
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: A Slick Set-Up Wizard Is Coming To Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/hT0FLNyg8Ks/new-look-ubuntu-installer-coming-soon
<msev-> lepo
<msev-> grejo zgleda na to gnome estetiko
<idioterna> http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/poskodovan-pesec-policisti-iscejo-price-nesrece.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Poškodovan pešec, policisti iščejo priče nesreče
<Pepelka> »Policisti iščejo priče nesreče v Ljubljani, v kateri sta bila udeležena kolesarka in pešec, ki je bil v dogodku tudi lažje poškodovan.«
<idioterna> po tanovem mam crne lase
<idioterna> no, pa se moj video od prej
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTi2KGhEOeM
<Pepelka> Žagar + Debn - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> idioterna na vilico si dal gopro?
<CrazyLemon> but why dude
<CrazyLemon> a imaš mavicove obroče?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> ene xy kolnago made in china
<idioterna> na vilco sm dal gopro zato da je blizje cesti
<zdobersek> gopro or go home
<idioterna> i went home thankyouverymuch
<zdobersek> not surprised, but still disappointed
<CrazyLemon> a je to zdaj in? cim blizje cesti snemat? :)
<CrazyLemon> dej ga raje na sedežno oporo da snema nazaj pol :D
<zdobbie> u missin out seaboy
<CrazyLemon> listen blindboy.. dont make me whoop yo ass
<zdobersek> joke's on you, I have my glasses on
<idioterna> zakaj nazaj?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj blizje cesti?
<zdobersek> zakaj sploh?
<idioterna> kinematografsko zanimiva perspektiva je
<CrazyLemon> idioterna za nazaj pa ni zanimiva perspektiva? tebi Å¡e neznana!
<idioterna> neznana eh?
<CrazyLemon> a ves čas gledaš nazaj?
<idioterna> ne, poslusam nazaj
<idioterna> ampak sm ze snemal ritensko
<CrazyLemon> zihr je zgledalo bl zanimivo kot pa gledanje kolesa kako se vrti
 * CrazyLemon -u se vrti v glavi tudi brez gledanja tistega posnetka
<idioterna> a mas primorsko bolezen :)
<CrazyLemon> kakšna pa je ta bolezen? :)
<idioterna> ja da se ti vrti v glavi
<CrazyLemon> in primorska je... ker se vse vrti okrog primorske? :)
<zdobersek> seaboy see sickness
<zdobersek> dz0ny: topkek http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2015/09/valve-blames-developers-for-lingering-vr-nasuea-issues/
<Pepelka> Valve blames developers for lingering VR nausea issues | Ars Technica
<Pepelka> »Faliszek: "It's no longer the hardware's fault any more."«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkLogxe71mY
<Pepelka> TripTank - You Wanna See My Pecker? - YouTube
<Pepelka> »A bird warns a man that something terrible will happen if he doesn't look at his pecker. Watch more TripTank: http://on.cc.com/1hGmfIP The Comedy Central app...«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ^ nekaj zate
<zdobersek> 'The Adobe Flash Player is required for video playback.'
<zdobersek> tough luck seaboy
<CrazyLemon> video/webm; codecs="vp9"
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek stop lying
<zdobersek> stop flashing me
<CrazyLemon> jutri on agenda... 1. google with nexuses and marshmallow 2. tesla model x
<pitastrudl> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=d16_1443393208
<pitastrudl> rip
<Pepelka> LiveLeak.com - Don't do falconry next to a freeway
<Pepelka> »Danish hunting show hosts, try out falconry for the first time in France«
<zdobbie> KEKD
<CrazyLemon> .imdb sunshine superman
<jabuk> Sunshine Superman (2014) 100 min Documentary Biography Sport
<jabuk> Ocena: 6.7/10 (229 glasov) MT: 70/100
<jabuk> A heart-racing documentary portrait of Carl Boenish, the father of the BASE jumping movement, whose early passion for skydiving led him to ever more spectacular -and dangerous- feats of foot-launched human flight.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1961799961/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1322313/
<CrazyLemon> kr kul dokumentarc
<yang_> A je se ziv osebek
<CrazyLemon> ne
<yang_> se mi je zdelo
<CrazyLemon> že 30 let ne
<CrazyLemon> ker ?
<yang_> If you don't suceed with basejumping at first, it's not for you
<CrazyLemon> he was the one of the first
<CrazyLemon> -the
<yang_> ne razumes fore
<CrazyLemon> razumem
<yang_> jst sem poznal tega, k je iz trboveljskega dimnika dol skocil
<CrazyLemon> ti pa ne razumeš da če ne bi bilo carla boenisha ti zdaj ne bi uporabljal izraz 'base' jumping :)
<yang_> verjetno bi bil kaksen drug tak odpilenc
<yang_> v trbovlah je kr zajeban dol skocit
<yang_> ker je breg na eni strani pa sava na drugi
<yang_> no temu slovencu kukr vem je uspelo pa je prezivel
<CrazyLemon> folk ne gre basejumpat zato da jim ne uspe
<yang_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLDYtH1RH-U
<Pepelka> Shanghai Tower (650 meters) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Today we will show you how to climb on second tallest building in the world. Shanghai Tower, China. Contacts: mail@ontheroofs.com Music: N'to - Trauma (Worak...«
<yang_> mel sem se en dober basejump posnetek
<yang_> ne najdem zdej
<yang_> k je en svignil skoz eno skalo 3 metre siroko
<CrazyLemon> že vidu
<CrazyLemon> ampak tisto je wingsuit
<yang_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8L8UCfxmtSw
<Pepelka> Unbelievable Wingsuit Cave Flight! Batman Cave, Alexander Polli - YouTube
<Pepelka> »http://www.epictv.com BUY EPIC GEAR, TESTED BY THE BEST: GoPro, Sony, DJI, ION, Magicam, Optrix, Hitcase and more http://shop.epictv.com Check out Alexander ...«
<yang_> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2015/09/28/marijuana-bundle-drops-from-sky-slams-into-family-carport/
<Pepelka> Marijuana bundle drops from sky, slams into family's carport | Fox News
<Pepelka> »Maya Donnelly awoke to what sounded like thunder in the early morning hours, but dismissed it as a typical monsoon storm and went back to sleep.«
<yang_> someone being high on marijuana
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4IlafxWwKdY
<Pepelka> Instagram's Most Notorious Dissector of Death - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Subscribe to Motherboard Radio today! http://apple.co/1DWdc9d Nicole Angemi aka @mrs_angemi (https://instagram.com/mrs_angemi) is a pathologist’s assistant i...«
<idioterna> od te se da pa velik naucit
<yang_> heh
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 23.km SV od HUMINA (GEMONA DEL FRIULI, ITALI @28/09/2015 08:53:39  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.45+N,+13.3+E
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 23.km SV od HUMINA (GEMONA DEL FRIULI, ITALI @28/09/2015 08:52:35  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.45+N,+13.3+E
<yang_> <@solar-> when girls join irc you're supposed to op them so they like you and possibly suck you off at some later date
<yang_> idioterna: ti si ziher opal suni na #poljane
<dz0ny> .imdb paper towns
<jabuk> Lazna mesta (2015) 109 min Drama Mystery Romance
<jabuk> Ocena: 6.8/10 (18,191 glasov) MT: 56/100
<jabuk> After an all night adventure, Quentin's life-long crush, Margo, disappears, leaving behind clues that Quentin and his friends follow on the journey of a lifetime.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi2452795417/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3622592/
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: okeyis
<CrazyLemon> okeyis is not good enough!
<upd_> cara delevinge <3
<CrazyLemon> dela*
<CrazyLemon> ah..pa res je dele
<CrazyLemon> my bad :)
<CrazyLemon> in ja..hot lesbian \o/
<CrazyLemon> and on that note.. ln
<idioterna> yang_: dvomm
<idioterna> yang_: nikol nism nikogar opal, al sem pa vse
<yang_> ja izgovori
<idioterna> izgovori?
<idioterna> zakaj, a bi se moral zagovarjat za podeljevanje opov?
<idioterna> aja vidm
<idioterna> ti misls da sm jo tko preprical v spolne odnose
<idioterna> nah, ni taka zenska
<yang_> ona "ni taka" kot druge zenske :)
<yang_> noja, so bli tut kaksni chanopi k so pac racunal na spolne odnose z ircarkam
<yang_> pa so jim talali privilegije
<yang_> sej men se to zdi simpaticno
<yang_> ce ne drugega ze zato, da smo meli sanse klepetat s kaksnimi, da so ostajale na kanalih
<yang_> vecja nadloga so bli tisti, k so takeoverje delal, pa uniceval kanale
<yang_> in preganjal folk stran
<idioterna> ma, kr velik zensk ni takih kot si ti domisljas
<yang_> heh kje so tej cajti
<idioterna> ce bi ksna hotla met z mano spolne odnose zarad tega k je od mene dobila op, pol js ne bi hotu met z njo spolnih odnosov
<idioterna> spolni odnos ni nagrada.
<yang_> ti si smesn idioterna
<yang_> zakaj pa ne bi hotu met spolnega odnosa z ircarko k je od tebe dobila op ?
<yang_> mislim ne govorim zdaj , ampak pr 20 letih ?
<yang_> pac to je bil samo dober nacin kako simpatizirati s kaksno, al pa ce si opal kaksnega frenda
<yang_> men ni blo treba fukfehtat po ircu, so ble diskoteke za to
<idioterna> yang_: zato k je butast to
<idioterna> zakaj bi pa hotu to pr 20 letih?
<yang_> Ce si star 17 ni butast
<idioterna> seveda je
<yang_> ja sej teb so se verjetn tud diskoteke zdele butaste, pa je blo prav fino se tm zabavat
<idioterna> seveda so se mi zdele
<idioterna> verjamem da je blo teb fino
<idioterna> sej je blo vsem k so bli butasti :)
<yang_> hehe
<yang_> men ni zal
<idioterna> men tut ne
<yang_> eni vrstniki k se z glasbeno produkcijo ukvarjajo se dandanes zurajo, verjemi da se imajo cist fino
<yang_> ceprav jim je danes to bolj posel
<yang_> vcasih pa so poceli vse to iz zabave
<yang_> lih zadnjic sem spraseval enga prjatla, ce mu je se v veselje vrteti muzko po 20 letih
<yang_> pa je rekel, da mu je vedno bolj zanimivo
<yang_> pac ima veselje to tistega hobija kot imas ti veselje bit za racunalnikom
<yang_> In njegov brat se zdaj aktivno angazira in se promovira kot deejay po tujini
<yang_> zasluzi nekje enako ali vec, kot ce bi delal nek bedast dayjob
<yang_> ima pa 20 letno kariero na podrocju vrtenja muzke
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYo2wtL9fsY
<Pepelka> F*ck Society | Mr. Robot - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Is it that we collectively thought Steve Jobs was a great man, even when we knew he made billions off the backs of children? Or maybe it's that it feels like...«
<yang_> pac kariero v smislu da je tehnicno podkovan in da lahko vrti celo noc brez problema brez napak
<yang_> vrjetno je edino malo naglusen, sam vsak job ti pusti posledice, ti pa mal slabs vidis
<idioterna> slabs kot kdaj?
<yang_> kot 10 let nazaj
<idioterna> nope
<idioterna> mislm, nazadnje sm bil lansko leto na pregledu, pa je blo vse super
<yang_> pol imas sreco pa dober monitor
<idioterna> dunno, js mislm da je bullshit da ti monitor pokvar oci
<idioterna> dobr piha zuni, mogoce bom su en krog s kolesom
<yang_> haha
<yang_> ja le pejd, da bos lazje zaspal
<yang_> paz na srne
<idioterna> bom
<idioterna> bols je k disko.
<yang_> ne verjamem
<idioterna> jsm ze probu disko, ti pa nis se probu jit s kolesom v hrib
<idioterna> so it's my word on this we'll be trusting.
<yang_> haha
<yang_> sem probu s kolesom v hrib
<yang_> pa nisem tok uzival kt v disku
<yang_> ti s iitak mazohist
<idioterna> ja do kam si pa prsu
<yang_> pa zgleda da mas OCD da se neprestano vozis
<idioterna> ne, sam skrbim za srce in ozilje
<yang_> to ni skrb za srce in ozilje, ti pretiravas
<yang_> sem ti ze povedu to
<idioterna> ja, k si vaskularni kirurg, pa se spoznas na to kolk je pametno migat
<yang_> kr migej
<idioterna> bom
<yang_> 250km voznja ni zdrava za srce in ozilje ne ga srat no
<yang_> prej obratno
<yang_> ampak ti se kar tolazi
<yang_> jst grem pa spat, lahko noc
<idioterna> yang_: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3538475/figure/fig1/
<Pepelka> PubMed Central, FIGURE 1: Mayo Clin Proc. 2012 Jun; 87(6): 587–595. doi:  10.1016/j.mayocp.2012.04.005
<Pepelka> »A routine of regular exercise is highly effective for prevention and treatment of many common chronic diseases and improves cardiovascular (CV) health and longevity. However, long-term excessive endurance exercise may induce pathologic structural remodeling ...«
<idioterna> zgleda da se motis.
<yang_> ja
<yang_> to bova pa ugotovila po tem
<yang_> kdo bo sel na cigav grob
<idioterna> am, mislm da ne
<idioterna> lahko se ti zgodi da celo zivljenje cips na kavcu jes pa skos kadis
<idioterna> pa zivis 100 let
<idioterna> samo bistveno manj verjetno je
<yang_> ja evo ta gospa k hod v naso trgovino ma 90 let
<yang_> in redno kadi
<idioterna> ja
<yang_> pa pravjo da kajenje zmanjsuje zivljenje, haha
<idioterna> ampak je manjsa verjetnost da docakas visoko starost
<yang_> ona je k nova
<idioterna> ja, sej ga
<idioterna> ja lej od sosolca s poljan fotr je umrl pr 58 letih
<idioterna> od pljucnega raka
<idioterna> velik je kadil.
<yang_> pac eni raka dobijo, drugi pa ne
<yang_> se pa ce to pocnes zvisa moznost za obolenje
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> in ce vsak dan vsaj eno uro delas cardio
<idioterna> se ti life expectancy poveca za 5-15 let
<idioterna> v povprecju
<yang_> moji stari mami so rekli "gospa malo manj boste morali kaditi" pa nikol kadila, je jemala kapljice za oci 40 let, k so mele stranski ucinek za okvaro pluc
<idioterna> loh je pa jutr potres k me pokople
<idioterna> tko da ti kr u diskote hod
<idioterna> js bom pa s kolesom
<yang_> u diskotih je zdej dost bols kt leta nazaj ko sem se jaz hodil, zdej se ne sme not kadit
<yang_> vcas pa ko si prisel iz diska si tok smrdel da s imoral cunje dat oprat
<idioterna> Sudden cardiac death (SCD) among marathoners is very rare, with 1 event per 100,000 participants.
<idioterna> manj mas moznosti da te infarkt med maratonom kot da te med gledanjem televizije
<yang_> eh blabla
<yang_> ko s istarejsi je fino imeti nizek pulz
<yang_> dalj zivis
<idioterna> It is extremely important to keep in mind that the occurrence of SCD during marathons, triathlons, and collegiate athletic events is rare and should not deter individuals from participating in vigorous ET; the benefits of regular PA to the individual and to society as a whole far outweigh potential risks.
<idioterna> ko si starejsi je se bolj pomembno, da telovadis
<yang_> ja, ampak pretirana telovadba je skodljiva , imam soseda ki je pretiraval in ga je infarkt
<yang_> ko je bil ze starejsi
<yang_> srce ne zmore vec
<yang_> komaj so ga resili
<yang_> sploh pa pri kolesarjenju se bolj pretiravas kot pri drugih sportih
<yang_> ker je pulz skoz visok
<yang_> ampak ti se kar tolazi
<idioterna> pulz je visok ce ne telovadis redno
<yang_> zdaj si se relativno mlad
<idioterna> no povej mi kolk si ti mislis da mam js pulz ko grem cez javor
<yang_> jah
<yang_> nad 100
<idioterna> ha?
<idioterna> a nad 100 se ti zdi visok pulz?
<yang_> mislim
<yang_> ne
<idioterna> tolk mas ti pomoje k za racunalnikom sedis
<yang_> pulz gre lahko tja do 160
<idioterna> aja?
<yang_> ampak nevem verjetno mas tam 130
<idioterna> med 150 pa 160 ga drzim, ker je to najbolj optimalno
<idioterna> za zdravje
<yang_> no t oje zelo visok pulz
<idioterna> ne, niu
<idioterna> ni
<idioterna> visok pulz je 190
<idioterna> to ga lahko mam samo ksnih 90 sekund
<idioterna> pol pa ne gre vec
<idioterna> temu se rece anaerobni trening
<idioterna> ampak tega js ne delam
<idioterna> to mas ko gres na tekmo, js pa ne hodim na tekme
<yang_> ce bi ti 24 ur na dan imel pulza 150 bi ti srce razneslo
<idioterna> tisti k tekmovalno trenirajo skos delajo intervalne treninge
<idioterna> kjer grejo nad 180 za nekaj minut pa potem nazaj na 140
<idioterna> za 10 minut
<idioterna> pa spet nad 180
<idioterna> in tko delajo nonstop zato da povecajo anaerobno zmogljivost
<yang_> profesionalni sportniki mlad iumirajo
<idioterna> in lahko potem pol ure gonijo pr 190
<idioterna> ne, to ni res
<idioterna> profesionalni sportniki umirajo v povprecju 7 let pozneje kot povprecni ljudje
<idioterna> sm ti dal link zgorej
<idioterna> al pa nism
<idioterna> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3538475/
<Pepelka> Potential Adverse Cardiovascular Effects From Excessive Endurance Exercise
<Pepelka> »A routine of regular exercise is highly effective for prevention and treatment of many common chronic diseases and improves cardiovascular (CV) health and longevity. However, long-term excessive endurance exercise may induce pathologic structural remodeling ...«
<idioterna> tle ti pise
<idioterna> kaj mors delat, da ti zares skoduje
<yang_> to je ena izmed studij
<idioterna> ja, vse studije pravijo enako
<idioterna> 60 minut na dan moras brez premora bit v anaerobnem obmocju
<idioterna> da se ti zacnejo nabirat negativni ucinki
<yang_> to imas verjetno prav
<idioterna> to je pa tak napor da bi bil res mazohist, ce bi hotu
<idioterna> ker anaerobno pa res boli
<idioterna> po par minutah prov pecejo misice
<idioterna> pol pa zacnejo krci pa tko
<idioterna> mors bit kr nor
<idioterna> pa se ful pravilno prehranjevat
<idioterna> pa ful spat
<idioterna> da se ti misice regenerirajo
<yang_> neka zmerna vadba je sigurno dobra za zdravje, saj kot sem ze napisal, ce pretiravas ni v redu, profesionalni sportniki ponavadi zelo intenzivjo trenirajo, torej pretiravajo, ker zelijo biti najboljsi
<idioterna> ne mors tega delat ce nisi full time profesionaln sportnik
<idioterna> no sam oni se tut drogirajo da to loh dosegajo
<idioterna> js se pa ne
<yang_> pustmo drogiranje pri profesionalnih sportnikih, govorim o tem kolk lahko brez tega dosezes, ogromno treningov in pravilne prehrane
<yang_> drogiranje je itak nedovoljeno
<yang_> in te testirajo na substance
<idioterna> eh
<idioterna> vseen se vsi drogirajo
<yang_> so pac korak pred testi, ampak vzorce urina hranijo po 20 let
<idioterna> sam pac morjo met dobrga zdravnika, da jih pred tekmo lih tok nasopa da passajo teste
<idioterna> ja nc hudga
<idioterna> sej prakticno vsi dobijo infuzijo
<yang_> sej so tega Lancea odkril
<yang_> ko je skoz goljufal
<idioterna> eh, on je kr sam povedu
<idioterna> nc ga niso odkril
<yang_> ni povedu
<yang_> sele kasneje, najprej je vse zanikal
<yang_> v vrhunskem sportu je ogromno dopinga
<yang_> jaz sem gledal kar scary dokumentarec o body builderih
<yang_> so povedal sami, da so jih komaj resili
<yang_> ko so tok steroidov jemali
<yang_> pa so bli najboljsi od najboljsih
<yang_> un k je jogging izumu je tut od jogginga umrl
<yang_> pa relativno mlad
<idioterna> nothing is certain
<idioterna> all you can do is change probabilities
<idioterna> nc, ne bom su z biciklom, suni rab da ji pomagam en projekt v mapo spravt k zjutri oddaja
<idioterna> bbl
<yang_> ok jaz pa grem spat, lahk onoc
#ubuntu-si 2015-09-29
<zdobbie> "Buckle up, we're going to Mars!" http://i.imgur.com/E4jeTmM.jpg
<zdobbie> also true http://i.imgur.com/kOXkxJF.jpg
<napsy> jutro
<zdobersek> ahoy
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 6°C @29.09.2015 5:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 94% zahodnik 0.7 m/s (2.5 km/h) pretežno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:55:20, Kulminacija: 10:50:39, Sončni zahod: 16:45:58
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 50min 38s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy>  lp
<zdobersek> vcerej sem v vimu odkril ctrl+p keyword completion
<zdobersek> prec kul
<napsy> good for you :)
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sF7ZY3ycnUE
<Pepelka> Step By Step Theme Song [Season 3,4] - YouTube
<napsy> js mam pa zdj evil mode v emacs
<napsy> + omnicomplete
<zdobersek> lost me at emacs
<napsy> ja prakticno to kar mas ti z vim
<zdobersek> built in
<zdobersek> supreme tools for supreme fools
<slax0r> c-p? a ne <c-x><c-o>?
<napsy> ne
<slax0r> <c-p> ti zlista samo ze uporabljene keyworde... omnicomplete ftw
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/18F/web-design-standards
<Pepelka> 18F/web-design-standards · GitHub
<Pepelka> »web-design-standards - Open source UI components and visual style guide for U.S. federal government websites«
<slax0r> zdobersek: tole si daj v .vimrc: http://laravel.io/bin/W4DNY
<Pepelka> Laravel.io - The Laravel Community Portal
<slax0r> mas autocomplete na tab
<slax0r> tule se pa mas moj cel .vimrc http://laravel.io/bin/32E7O mam kr neki "uporabnih" stvari :P
<Pepelka> Laravel.io - The Laravel Community Portal
<zdobersek> wat een champ
<CrazyLemon> http://val202.rtvslo.si/2015/09/rumena-majica-toura-de-france/
<Pepelka> Rumena majica: kdo da več kot 2500 evrov? – Val 202
<Pepelka> »Botrstvu v Sloveniji je na pomoč priskočil tudi slovenski del kolesarske ekipe SKY. Chris Froome, zmagovalec letošnjega Toura, je Marku Džalu, sodelavcu v ekipi, podaril svojo rumeno majico prav z namenom, da bi izkupiček dražbe porabili za dobrodelne namene v Sloveniji. Na majico se je poleg zmagovalca Frooma podpisalo še vseh osem tekmovalcev ekipe SKY, [...]«
<CrazyLemon> 2.5k €
<idioterna> mhm
<yang_> CrazyLemon: jaz ti svojo prodam za 500, bos prisparal
<yang_> a je mel samo eno rumeno majico celo tekmo al jih je imel vec ?
<idioterna> https://www.quora.com/Are-there-any-positive-benefits-of-laziness-and-procrastination/answer/Michael-Kilcoyne-2
<Pepelka> Michael Kilcoyne's answer to Are there any positive benefits of laziness and procrastination? - Quora
<yang_> mislim, a je za vsako etapo oblekel novo rumeno majico ?
<idioterna> who cares?
<yang_> ja ce je drazba
<idioterna> ja pa sej ne rabmo majce
<idioterna> aja
<yang_> pomeni da bidajo za eno od 15 majic in ne za edino
<idioterna> tle se eni neki vn mecejo za majco zgleda
<idioterna> no, eni damo cash kr tko
<idioterna> brez majce
<yang_> Heh peeral sem z ISPjem k ma 1337 noter
<yang_> IPv6 naslov na IXPju majo ....:1337:1
<zdobersek> obcudujemo
<yang_> saj nic takega, igra stevilk
<zdobersek> unless ...
<drazen> omg!
<drazen> l33t
<drazen> so l33t!
<pitastrudl> jutro
<pitastrudl> lol
<CrazyLemon> what a weirdo!
<yang_> hahahaha
<yang_> lej tega
<yang_> 1337:d34d:b33f mors met
<Waaaat> h4x0r..much l33t
 * Waaaat glavni igralec v #hekerji.si
<CrazyLemon> kids these days
<zdobersek> script bebes
<pitastrudl> noobz
<CrazyLemon> bébés*
<slax0r> h4x0r 73h pl4n37
<zdobersek> slax0r the h4x0r, just l0gg1ng their h0urz
<slax0r> ^
<pitastrudl> jaz sem krompir
<pitastrudl> krompir krompit
<pitastrudl> krompir*
<yang_> http://jp.si/Celjski_obicaji.jpg
<slax0r> krompit ^^
<yang_> Krompiruša
<napsy> krompirjada?
<slax0r> zdaj sm pa lacen...tnx...
<napsy> oh don't get me started
<zdobersek> !start napsy
<napsy> oh hell ya just din't
<zdobersek> ya I did
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 16°C @29.09.2015 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 44% severovzhodnik 4.3 m/s (15.5 km/h) zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:58:17, Kulminacija: 10:53:39, Sončni zahod: 16:49:00
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 50min 43s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 18.9°C @29.09.2015 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 33% severovzhodnik 4.3 m/s (15.5 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:01:19, Kulminacija: 10:56:48, Sončni zahod: 16:52:16
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 50min 57s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> pfft.. je kr več kot 15.5!
<yang> Captain
<yang> v LJ piha
<zdobersek> takisto kokr v Kopru
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 15.9°C @29.09.2015 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 48% vzhodnik 3.5 m/s (12.6 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:55:20, Kulminacija: 10:50:39, Sončni zahod: 16:45:58
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 50min 38s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> .vreme murska sobota
<jabuk> ARSO: Murska Sobota (186.7m): 15.2°C @29.09.2015 11:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 50% severovzhodnik 4.7 m/s (16.9 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:51:51, Kulminacija: 10:47:04, Sončni zahod: 16:42:18
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 50min 26s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> tokrat mamo pa v murski burjo
<slax0r> in ne na primorskem
<yang> v vipavski dolini p aje prepovedan promt za kamione zarad burje
<idioterna> za bicikle ni
<yang> z bicikla te odpisne v jark
<idioterna> mene ne, k nism svoh
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 19.4°C @29.09.2015 12:00 UTC.
<pitastrudl> .vreme izola
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 32% severovzhodnik 5.2 m/s (18.7 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:01:19, Kulminacija: 10:56:48, Sončni zahod: 16:52:16
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 50min 57s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 19.4°C @29.09.2015 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 32% severovzhodnik 5.2 m/s (18.7 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:01:36, Kulminacija: 10:57:04, Sončni zahod: 16:52:33
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 50min 58s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> .vreme izola
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 19.4°C @29.09.2015 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 32% severovzhodnik 5.2 m/s (18.7 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:01:36, Kulminacija: 10:57:04, Sončni zahod: 16:52:33
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 50min 58s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/zanimivosti/dedek-prisel-po-vnuka-v-vrtec-in-domov-odpeljal-napacnega-otroka/375117
<Pepelka> Dedek prišel po vnuka v vrtec in domov odpeljal napačnega otroka :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Zaposleni v vrtcu sredi Umaga so bili priča nenavadnemu pripetljaju. Neki dedek je prišel po vnuka, toda na koncu je odpeljal napačnega otroka.«
<yang> jah
<yang> jst sem sel s sosedo enkrat
<yang> po njenga otroka
<yang> pa je rekla, da mora povedat da sem z njo prisel
<yang> ker se zlo bojijo da bi kaksen XY odpeljal otroka
<yang> da je zlo strogo to
<yang> so me une varuske ful gledale
<yang> Dedku pa itak se lahko zgodi da vnuka zamesa, sploh ce ma ene 5 vnukov
<yang> pa malo slabse vidi
<pitastrudl> svašta
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RX7x0fIiztU
<Pepelka> SEVERINA - CALIMERO - OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Severina u novom glazbenom spotu za singl 'Calimero'. Glazba, tekst i aranžman: Filip Miletić i Miloš Roganović Programing: Dragan Ponjević Mix: Saša Dinić R...«
<yang> tega k igra reziserja poznam na videz
<zdobersek> jst tebe poznam na videz
<zdobersek> pa tud severino
<yang> zdobersek: pac v zivo ga poznam, sva ze izmenjala par besed
<zdobersek> ooooh!
<yang> severine pa ne poznam
<zdobersek> kolk je pol to?
<zdobersek> 2 degrees of separation med mano in severino?
<yang> pa zdaj vidim da se enga drucga iz videa poznam na videz
<yang> zdobersek: mene bi prelisicil s tako severino kot v petelinjem zajtrku pomoje
<yang> sad se udala !
<zdobersek> uzas !
<idioterna> i strava!
<CrazyLemon> ne pozabi na endomondo!
<idioterna> kaj, užas i endomondo?
<CrazyLemon> strava i endomondo!
<idioterna> aja
<CrazyLemon> v TBBT s09e02 je slovenska zastava!
<zdobersek> cega??
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: dejansko gledas to sranje?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sranje???!SRANJE?!?
<CrazyLemon> dont make me ban you boy!
<zdobersek> S R A N J E
<CrazyLemon> penny ni sranje!
<idioterna> VW delnice kupte
<CrazyLemon> ti kupi..ti si zagovornik dizlov!
<zdobbie> oh yee of little faith
<idioterna> nism zagovornik dizlov
<idioterna> od kje ti ta ideja
<CrazyLemon> idioterna a nisi zadnjič omenjal kako si vozil dizla?
<zdobbie> :O:O:O:O:O
<CrazyLemon> i know right
<idioterna> js vozim velik razlicnih naprav
<idioterna> tut dizle
<idioterna> a to pomen da jih zagovarjam?
<CrazyLemon> ne pomeni da jih ne zagovarjas
<zdobbie> podpiras pa, podpiras!
<idioterna> mislm, ti si nove plasce kupu, plasci so iz nafte, arabci majo velik nafte in so muslimani, se prav podpiras ISIS
<idioterna> a prov razumem
<idioterna> kako to deluje
 * CrazyLemon ne nosi plaščev
<idioterna> your steed does!
<CrazyLemon> to deluje tko da če na japonskem ješ delfina..da podpiraš ubijanje delfinov!
<CrazyLemon> enako je z dizli!
<CrazyLemon> no ne enako..dizli verjetno ne ubijajo delfinov.. i think
<idioterna> ma, verjetn so vse une ladje k tune lovijo na dizl al pa mazut
<idioterna> tko da
<idioterna> they do
<CrazyLemon> no vidiš!
<CrazyLemon> you are the worst!
<CrazyLemon> še delfine ubijaš
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon podpira ISIS?!?!
<idioterna> clearly :)
<zdobbie> kje je zdej on tipo, ke je iskal SLO teroriste
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie v ukrajini
<CrazyLemon> in moji plašči so narejeni iz norveške nafte..sam fyi!
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: zdej ko se je vse pologiral, se pazi zensk k bi te prsle pecat
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jc-LEG0T_4c
<Pepelka> Google Press Event 9/29/15 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »S'more to love...«
<CrazyLemon> če koga zanimajo nexusi
<CrazyLemon> pa android 6.0
<zdobbie> naah
<zdobersek> https://www.reddit.com/r/relationships/comments/3gxa9t/me_24_m_with_my_girlfriend_22_f_of_8_months_she/
<Pepelka> Me [24 M] with my girlfriend [22 F] of 8 months: She has a picture of some philosopher guy in her bedroom : relationships
<Pepelka> »My girlfriend (22f) and I (24m) are having a disagreement about a picture. I met my girlfriend, Sam, 8 months ago at a house party and we've been...«
<idioterna> kul post
<yang> hehe
<yang> sisek je kr superstar
<CrazyLemon> sisek?
<yang> sizek
<CrazyLemon> sicek?
<CrazyLemon> .imdb the grinder
<jabuk> The Grinder (TV Series 2015– ) 21 min Comedy
<jabuk> Ocena: 9.5/10 (8 glasov) MT: write review
<jabuk> Television lawyer Dean Sanderson moves back to his small home town after a stint in Hollywood thinking his time on TV qualifies him to run his family's law firm.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi2349183001/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4481322/
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ^
<zdobbie> you've linked worse stuff
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 14°C @29.09.2015 18:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 54% vzhodnik 2 m/s (7.2 km/h) pretežno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:58:17, Kulminacija: 10:53:39, Sončni zahod: 16:49:00
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 50min 43s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie so..dont click?
<zdobbie> oh but I did
<CrazyLemon> but dont?
<zdobbie> well I can't wind back the time, can I
<CrazyLemon> try?
<zdobbie> guide me
<CrazyLemon> if you'll address me with 'sensei' i shall
<zdobbie> guide me SenseiLemon
<CrazyLemon> first you need to prove you are guidance worthy
<zdobbie> what does a guy dance look like?
<CrazyLemon> .gif guy dance
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/kr0OMSLiyKUF2/giphy.gif
<pitastrudl> kako je z prometom na avtocesti zjutraj
<pitastrudl> okoli sedmih/osmih?
<pitastrudl> gosto ali bolj prazno
<CrazyLemon> in general?
<pitastrudl> ja jutri grem v ljubljano pa rabim bit on time
<CrazyLemon> ob 7ih je rush hour
<CrazyLemon> tko da pričakuj promet med logatcem in ljubljano
<pitastrudl> ahađ
<pitastrudl> aha*
<pitastrudl> pol pa itak morm računat 30 minut  povprečno da pridem iz obvoznice do glavne
<CrazyLemon> seveda ko boš šel v ljubljano ga bo še več
<pitastrudl> mja
<CrazyLemon> sam wtf dude..a nisi ti iz lj?
<pitastrudl> sm ja sam nevem za avtocesto
<pitastrudl> za lj vem priblizno kako je
<pitastrudl> punca ma vlak ob 9.25
<pitastrudl> iz kopra pa do lj rečmo 1ura30min, iz obvoznice do glavne 30 minut je to dve uri
<pitastrudl> safe?
<CrazyLemon> sure..why not
<dz0ny> .yt how i want ya
<jabuk> Thames - How I Want Ya feat. Dev https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAxcS1Y838U
<CrazyLemon> lol
<yang> Hitri internet v ameriki https://www.centurylink.com/fiber/plans-and-pricing/seattle-washington/
<Pepelka> CenturyLink | Fiber Internet Seattle | 1 Gigabit High Speed Internet
<Pepelka> »CenturyLink Fiber 1 Gig Internet in Seattle gives you the power to connect all your devices, stream multiple HD movies at once & more.«
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 5.km  S od MEDVOD @29/09/2015 22:10:14  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.18+N,+14.42+E
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 13.km  J od KARLOVCA (HRVAÅ KA) @29/09/2015 11:15:30  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.38+N,+15.55+E
<pitastrudl> spat
#ubuntu-si 2015-09-30
<zdobbie> me irl http://gfycat.com/HealthyEnlightenedGroundbeetle
<Pepelka> Chill... I got this - Gfycat
<Pepelka> »Chill... I got this«
<zdobersek> jebes to http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/2015/09/ustavno_sodisce_referendum_istospolni_pari.aspx
<Pepelka> Neuradno: Referendum o pravicah istospolnih parov bo | Slovenija - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Ustavno sodišče je po neuradnih informacijah s tesno večino dovolilo referendum o noveli zakona o zakonski zvezi, ki popolnoma izenačuje pravice raznospolnih in istospolnih parov.«
<slax0r> jutr
<slax0r> jutro*
<speed-> jutro
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/IMG_20150930_094814.jpg paket za 2 plašča pa 3 zračnice
<zdobersek> in darilo!!
<zdobersek> k je pa ocitno okvir al neki
<napsy> jutro
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kaj je noter?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek 2 plašča pa 3 zračnice
<CrazyLemon> nonfolding plašča
<CrazyLemon> and man they stink
<zdobersek> ksna plasca si pa kupu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek continental grand prix
<zdobersek> non-folding? but why?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kako naj js vem da sta non folding
<zdobersek> 4000s se kr lusno foldajo
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ampak ni več 4000s
<zdobersek> ne rabim jeben kartonhise, da jih spravim do doma
<zdobersek> ke sem jst vse pokupu
<CrazyLemon> IMO so sedaj GP nadomestili 4000s
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek prasec
<zdobersek> prodam, 80EUR/plasc
<CrazyLemon> poceni.. kr 3 mi pošlji
<zdobersek> ups, sry
<zdobersek> 380EUR
<CrazyLemon> i'll pass on your greedy ass
<zdobersek> 180EUR FOR THE NEXT BIDDER
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2586iJzsG0
<Pepelka> Tesla Model X factory launch event live stream rebroadcast - it's News from the Frunk episode 47! - YouTube
<Pepelka> »$1000 off the price of a new Model S if you order before Oct 31. Use my referral code: http://ts.la/nick6594 Welcome to News from the Frunk, Episode 45. Elon...«
<zdobersek> a je LTE povezovanje isto problematicno z vidika triangulacije kokr GSM?
<dz0ny> zdobersek created repository WebKitForWayland/packaging
<zdobersek> so what
<dz0ny> rly but not mir
<zdobersek> ce canonical re$nicno zazeli
<dz0ny> zdobersek: LTE je packet transfer, cez vec kanalov
<dz0ny> bazna postaja tocno ve kdo si
<dz0ny> v bistvu te lahko sam se bolj tocno doloci
<zdobersek> zdobbie__: ping
<zdobersek> k
<slax0r> http://avtoarena.si/images/gallery/najbolj-zabavni-komentarji-na-afero-diselgate-1443551034.jpg
<dz0ny> men je hec, k so vse te slike napacne :)
<dz0ny> it's not particulate, it's a odorless gas that is causing the issue
<zdobersek> you're killing the joke
<slax0r> ^
<slax0r> kako bos pa odorless gas prikazal na sliki? :P
<slax0r> saj je mislim da vsem jasno da ne gre za viden dim
<zdobersek> a to se loh s kisom odstrani?
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> to je pa kr deep vprasanje
<idioterna> kako odorless gas na sliki prikazat
<idioterna> sliko trupla with no signs of violence?
<idioterna> zdobersek: s scavnco.
<idioterna> se loh odstrani
<zdobersek> to a afaik ni HAARP-crippling
<idioterna> dunno, nism se se na anteno polulal medtem ko oddaja
<dz0ny> idioterna: pinky gas :>
<idioterna> po moje zacvrci
<dz0ny> al pa folk z maskami
<idioterna> hehe
<dz0ny> recmo baby and mama z kisikovo masko zraven
<dz0ny> srsy they teach this stuff in design class
<idioterna> ja i should hope so
<napsy> idioterna: ti si si dodatno placeval v pokojninsko blagajno?
<idioterna> ne
<CrazyLemon> https://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/novice/perica-ce-si-osebnoizpovedni-stand-up-komik-to-pomeni-creva-na-plot/375021
<Pepelka> Perica: "Če si osebnoizpovedni stand up komik, to pomeni čreva na plot!" :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »"Živimo v dobi spletnih omrežij in selfijev. Naša internetna podoba se včasih zdi pomembnejša od resnične. Postali smo nova človeška vrsta - Homo Selfiens, " pravi komik Perica Jerković, ki 1.«
<CrazyLemon> Raziskava na Ohio State University kaže, da je med moškimi, ki delajo selfije, nadpovprečno veliko psihopatov. Po drugih raziskavah so lahko selfiji izraz slabe samopodobe (povečana nagnjenost k lepotnim operacijam), narcisizma in lenobe, nadpovprečno pa so povezani z depresijo in odvisnostmi.
<idioterna> cak, hitr se morm slikat
<CrazyLemon> psihopat!
<zdobersek> narcisist!
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/psiho.jpg
<zdobersek> klasicen primer
<speed-> to ne vala
<speed-> more se videt roka da se slikas ali pa da mas oni bat :D
<idioterna> aja ne to me je laptop sliku
<idioterna> z webcamom tko da je cist legit na webu zdej
<CrazyLemon> pa duckface mora bit!
<CrazyLemon> but yea..total psycho!
<CrazyLemon> .vreme ljubljana
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 14°C @30.09.2015 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 52% vzhodnik 3.9 m/s (14.0 km/h) zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:59:36, Kulminacija: 10:53:21, Sončni zahod: 16:47:06
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 47min 29s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> hm.. glede na sliko sm pričakoval 5°
<idioterna> http://predlagam.vladi.si/webroot/idea/view/6798
<Pepelka> predlagam.vladi.si: Razprava o sprejemu imigrantov in beguncev
<idioterna> dobr odgovor
<speed-> eh mrzlo je ko pes
<speed-> jaz sem si elektricni radiator privlekel pa sem skoraj na njem :)
<idioterna> js mam pa v kleti isto toplo kokr ko je zuni 35 stopinj :)
<speed-> kje si te ti
<CrazyLemon> v kleti s kapuco dela selfie.. can't get worse than that
<idioterna> mhm
 * CrazyLemon v kratkih rokavih
<CrazyLemon> cca. 8-10m nad zemljo
<zdobersek> Zver u such a beast http://www.resimo.net/index.php/odzivi/ (na dnu)
<Pepelka> Rešimo NET! » Odzivi
<zdobersek> http://www.resimo.net/index.php/odzivi/#zver actually
<Pepelka> Rešimo NET! » Odzivi
<dz0ny> the real MVP ? :D
<dz0ny> Background players on HBO’s Westworld have had to sign consent forms agreeing to participate in “graphic sexual situations,” including “genital-to-genital touching” and posing “on all fours while others who are fully nude ride on your back.”
<zdobersek> .yt wiener wiener wiener
<jabuk> THE WIENER SONG (AUTOTUNE) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eS7dkIfpABc
<zdobersek> not that wiener!
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjzC2DRgEo4
<Pepelka> South Park - Wiener Song HD - Game of Thrones - YouTube
<zdobersek> zakaj mora pihat ta kurcev vzhodnik
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek patience lil padawan
<CrazyLemon> od sobote naprej bo manj vetra
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Foxit PDF Reader Sees New Linux Release  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/yzvIlN47NRI/foxit-pdf-reader-sees-new-linux-release.html
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bicikel.com/novice/13621/vpoklicanih_vec_kot_1_5_milijona_koles_s_quot_quick_release_quot_sistemom_vpenjanja_obrocev.html
<Pepelka> Vpoklicanih več kot 1,5 milijona koles s "quick release" sistemom vpenjanja obročev | Novice | Bicikel.com
<Pepelka> »Več kot 17 znamk je sledilo zgledu Treka, ki je po obširnih raziskavah vpoklical kolesa s tovrstnim vpenjanjem. Skupno so proizvajalci vpoklicali več kot 1,5 milijona koles.«
<idioterna> eh
<idioterna> vidm da ni ksn hud problem
<zdobersek> ride on
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: SMPlayer 15.9 (Stable) Released With mpv Support, More  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/94g61UJcj_U/smplayer-159-stable-released-with-mpv.html
<slax0r> a so vpoklical bicikle ki jih je VW delal zarad previsokih emisij?
<idioterna> mislm da ne
<yang> kr klimo za gretje sem vzgal
<yang> ponoc mislim da fu,l pade temperatura
<yang> k se ne kurjo
<idioterna> https://twitter.com/MattNavarra/status/649160838893469696/photo/1
<Pepelka> Matt Navarra™ auf Twitter: "Hey @NASA. Mars may have water, but... #dealbreaker http://t.co/fG8jJy7tH0"
<slax0r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4szMC6S0Rys
<Pepelka> Airwaves commercial Balkan version - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Airwawes, puši, mala, balkan, balcan version, verzija, funny, smešno, smiješno, commercial, reklama, ringtone,dj krmak«
<zdobbie__> pitastrudl: THE TOPPEST OF TOPKEKS http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198005457920/
<Pepelka> Steam Community :: n1nnx =D
<Pepelka> »No information given.«
<dz0ny> zdobbie__: ?
<zdobbie__> vac ban
<dz0ny> kao pro pol pa golfa :D?
<zdobbie__> kao kapetan reprezentance
<yang> no wi-fi lol
<pitastrudl> zdobbie__:  sn  vido ja
<pitastrudl> baje vac ban na 1.6
<pitastrudl> lel
<yang> (Fr)Eddie Miller https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=repAl1f-G2M
<Pepelka> Eddie Miller and The Oklahomans - Release Me [Original] [1950] - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Aloisio [Iso]«
<zdobbie__> http://www.24ur.com/novice/svet/papez-francisek-bojda-na-stiri-oci-z-uradnico-ki-istospolnim-parom-ni-izdajala-dovoljenj-za-poroko.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Vatikan potrdil: Papež Frančišek se je srečal z uradnico, ki istospolnim parom ni izdajala dovoljenj za poroko
<Pepelka> »V času turneje po ZDA se je papež Frančišek sestal z uradnico Kim Davis, ki je morala zato, ker istospolnim parom ni izdajala dovoljenj za sklenitev zakonske zveze, v zapor. Tako trdi njen odvetnik, sestanek pa so potrdili tudi v Vatikanu. Papež naj bi uradnici dejal, naj ostane močna.«
<zdobbie__> Francis, yyyy
<CrazyLemon> rabi kdo 700x18-23c zračnice? ena popolnoma nerabljena, ena rabljena manj kot mesec (obe bontrager) in ena starejša ne bi vedel koliko rabljena (vitorria)
<CrazyLemon> za drobiž prodam !
<yang> mas kake fejst rabljene ?
<yang> CrazyLemon: tabla.mtb.si ?
<zdobersek> bv, k ne bo vec ko 10EUR ven potegnu
<yang> ma tam na tabli se stalno prodaja
<yang> velik je robe
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: libdrm-amdgpu1 has update that fixes buffer corruption
<dz0ny> taht silly thing you have in chrome
<CrazyLemon> yang tole ni za MTB :)
<yang> ni za gorske bike ?
<yang> skoda
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny not for me :/
<CrazyLemon> yang nope.. 18-23mm
<zdobersek> no update for you!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: yea only wily
<yang> jst bom verjtn specialko prodal
<yang> brezveze da jo sparam cez zimo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sploh ni -amdgpu1 na trustyju
<CrazyLemon> sam -radeon
<zdobbie__> nc
<zdobbie__> gremo sesat
<CrazyLemon> sucker
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1k4tyPuIOQ
<Pepelka> Human World (Rémi Gaillard) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »HumanWorld est un parc d'attraction spécialisé dans l'exploitation et la découverte des humains. HumanWorld is a theme park specialized in the discovery and ...«
<zdobbie__> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnArCFSrkg8
<Pepelka> Everything Wrong With Interstellar, Featuring Dr. Neil deGrasse Tyson - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Delicious snacks? Come get some: http://naturebox.com/cinemasins In order to truly dissect the sins of such a massive science fiction film like Interstellar,...«
<CrazyLemon> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-EVb_CVd9NSw/VgphHp1zXHI/AAAAAAAAT5k/esHwgU_ZEw8/w958-h296-no/JK0CyHo.png
<zdobbie__> End of October or GTFO
<CrazyLemon> a si posesal vse kar je bilo za posesat?
<zdobersek> dada
<CrazyLemon> dada si tudi posesal?
<zdobersek> naah
<yang> Oddaja o beguncih na radio Slovenija 1
<idioterna> tej levicarski uradni mediji ziher spet cenzurirajo une k si upajo resnico povedat
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve kje bi se dalo kupit glavo tlačilke (za presta ventil)? a obi ma take zadeve?
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> ja verjetn je dost odvisn od tega kaksno tlacilko mas
<idioterna> al kaj si mislu
<CrazyLemon> pač na cev bi rad dal novo glavo tlačilke..tako ki je za pumpat kolo
<CrazyLemon> sedaj imam sicer tist adapter za ventil
<CrazyLemon> ampak no bueno
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> na kero cev
<CrazyLemon> ker ko odšraufam..se mi še ventil odšraufa zravn
<CrazyLemon> in se popolnoma sprazni guma
<idioterna> aja presta ventilck se ti odsraufa?
<CrazyLemon> idioterna od tlačilke cev..kero cev le :D
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ja
<CrazyLemon> zato bi rad težavo rešil z drugo glavo tlačilke
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PH0COYzrR2s
<Pepelka> What Really Happened When Facebook Went Down - CONAN on TBS - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Everyone's favorite social network was down for 42 minutes, and people were actually productive at their jobs. Briefly. More CONAN @ http://teamcoco.com/vide...«
<CrazyLemon> msev- your connection sucks
#ubuntu-si 2015-10-01
<napsy> 9jutro
<zdobersek> 10day
<zdobersek> #fwp http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/02/fashion/mens-style/is-that-cappuccino-youre-drinking-really-a-cappuccino.html?smid=fb-nytimes&smtyp=cur&_r=0
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> lp
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B00grl3K01g
<Pepelka> DO IT FOR MOM (Do it for Denmark 2) | Spies Rejser - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Spies Travel is joining forces with wannabe grandmas in the fight against Denmark's low birth rate. Introducing Spies Parent Purchase™: Send your child on an...«
<zdobersek> ooold
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ^
<zdobbie_> idioterna irl http://i.imgur.com/H0qKzxg.gif
<CrazyLemon> lol
<yang> hehe
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xEQ2orTjKk
<Pepelka> Ребенок в открытом окне на 8 этаже. - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Видео НЕ МОЁ!!!! Было взято из соц.сети вконтакте.«
<yang> iscem bralnik za e-knjige, razmisljam o samsungu ali je kaksen enako dober kitajski ?
<idioterna> zdobbie_: i am disappoint
<idioterna> kko loh reces da sm js na takm biciklu
<zdobbie_> tis but a caricaturisation
<pitastrudl> hi
<zdobbie_> http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2015/09/troll-defends-edward-scissorhands-on-hln.html
<CrazyLemon> lool
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu 15.10 And 15.04 Update Disables JAyatana (Global Menu And HUD For Java Swing Applications) By Default  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/i-lYIT9Ys3k/ubuntu-1510-and-1504-update-disables.html
<napsy> hail
<napsy> http://images.eatsmarter.de/sites/default/files/styles/576x432/public/images/5ce/4d3/00383169.jpg
<slax0r> napsy: sm mislu da bos dal sliko toce
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/svet/anglija-kaznuje-kajenje-v-avtomobilu-pariz-metanje-ogorkov-na-tla/375290
<Pepelka> Anglija kaznuje kajenje v avtomobilu, Pariz metanje ogorkov na tla :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<Pepelka> »V Franciji in Angliji sta začela veljati dva protikadilska zakona: v Parizu je globa za odvržen cigaretni ogorek 68 evrov, v Angliji pa je kaznivo kaditi v avtomobilu, če je poleg mladoletna oseba.«
<pitastrudl> zdobbie got global
<pitastrudl> easy peasy
<zdobbie> well I'll need proo
<zdobbie> proof
<dz0ny> rofl https://vimeo.com/141020342
<Pepelka> Kako do odprte družbe? Primer Supervizor. on Vimeo
<Pepelka> »Kdo zapira Supervizor? Kakšna bo njegova prihodnost? Kaj vse bi lahko Supervizor še bil, pa ni? Pogovor s pravosodnim ministrom Goranom Klemenčičem,…«
<dz0ny> http://pastebin.com/w2bGXZvc
<Pepelka> Supervizor sneak-peak - Pastebin.com
<CrazyLemon> vimeo? wtf
<zdobbie> snemano pa s svincnikom
<zdobbie> but hey
<zdobbie> ping
<jabuk> zdobbie: pong
<CrazyLemon> obup ta vimeo
<CrazyLemon> a savič še ni slišal za jutube?
<zdobbie> ce ma na vimeu plus account
<zdobbie> noce monetizirat z youtubeom]
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: za kokice zraven jest je čist ok
<zdobbie> a je supervizor sploh open source?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne ni..ker stream suxa.. Å¡teka in downloada max 150kBps
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> pa Matthai je ubuntu pokazal :D
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: BS
<zdobbie> APU can't handle the bytes
<zdobbie> pa zdownloadas lahko
<CrazyLemon> nope..i'm done
<zdobbie> nooo
<zdobbie> kter phablet ma pa Klemencic
<zdobbie> zgleda bl sedempalcna stvar
<zdobbie> lol @ 19:55
<dz0ny> zdobbie: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4Ao-iNPPUc%C5%BE
<Pepelka> Thunderstruck by Steve'n'Seagulls (LIVE) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Finnish band called Steve'n'Seagulls plays AC/DC's awesome song called Thunderstruck. Recorded by Jaakko Manninen Photography. Visit us on Facebook https://w...«
<dz0ny> meh
<zdobbie> ?
<dz0ny> zdobbie: http://i.imgur.com/tFhP2IO.png
<zdobbie> shit's about to hit the fan
<zdobbie> maah, unity
<pitastrudl> zdobbie http://images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/398924035884149152/D151D9CC7545C198A0377F5ACFE6B3763AFF5567/
<zdobbie> pa se zmagat ne mors
<pitastrudl> ssshhhh
<zdobbie> bottomfragging as well
<pitastrudl> ful mal igram zdej, tko da mam izgovor
<pitastrudl> :P
<zdobbie> to je pa najvecji zlocin, racunat 10kEUR za baze iz Ajpesa
<pitastrudl> wat
<CrazyLemon> wat wat
<jabuk> http://a.kym-cdn.com/assets/blank-b3f96f160b75b1b49b426754ba188fe8.gif
<zdobbie> 'javni podatek'
<pitastrudl> ne dela gif
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl submit a PR
<pitastrudl> a what
<pitastrudl> potato request?
<CrazyLemon> pull request
<pitastrudl> kaj je to
<CrazyLemon> you can also request a potato če želiš
<pitastrudl> to je neki na githubu
<pitastrudl> ne?
<CrazyLemon> jes
<zdobbie> lol @ 46:47, Klemencic vodo spizdi
<pitastrudl> a gre kdo gledat ta #hekerji.si film
<pitastrudl> me tudi mika
<zdobbie> lol @ 47:13, Stefanec skoraj izgubi ocala
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie its on vimeo..we dont care
<zdobbie> I care
<CrazyLemon> but you are irrelevant zdobbie
<zdobbie> am I though
<CrazyLemon> yes..yes you are though
<zdobbie> my mummy tells me different
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Here’s How You Can Help Improve Ubuntu Phone  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/bgIrcU0cBxE/this-is-how-you-can-help-improve-ubuntu-phone
<CrazyLemon> Cesta Strmec - Mangart je zaprta zaradi poledice.
<CrazyLemon> shiiiiiiet
<CrazyLemon> winter is coming
<upd> yesss
<upd> še vseno je lažje sedet za računalnikom kot ko je trapasta vročina, edin problem pozimi je da težko tipkam ker imam prste čist trde, pa si jih moram pod vodo gret
<CrazyLemon> do more coin mining!
<upd> nah ne rudarim več
<upd> sem pa far cry 3 prej dokončal, prva igra po 5 letih, je fajn grel sobo
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/2015/10/zda_prisluskovali.aspx
<Pepelka> ZDA množično prisluškovale slovenskim telefonskim pogovorom | Slovenija - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »ZDA naj bi med letoma 2005 in 2008 s pomočjo nemške obveščevalne službe BND in Deutsche Telekoma prisluškovale vsem klicem iz Slovenije v Bruselj, Amsterdam in Rotterdam.«
<zdobbie> oooold
<CrazyLemon> yup..7-10 years old
<pitastrudl> kek
<pitastrudl> no upejmo da bo 5.1 lolipop bolje delal
<CrazyLemon> it wont
<pitastrudl> D:
<pitastrudl> restore narjen
<pitastrudl> zdej Å¡e xposed framework
<pitastrudl> pa vidmo
<pitastrudl> k ta 5.0.1 mi je tak začel lagat da bv
<pitastrudl> faking GPE romi, nemorš na sdkartico premikat
<pitastrudl> cyka bljat
<msev-1> A ste opazil ta chromecast audio?
<CrazyLemon> smo
<zdobbie> jedva
<msev-1> A mislte da se bo dal npr iz enga fona razlicne vsebine castat na razlicne chromecast audie
<msev-1> Nevem na enga podcast na enga soundcloud (naenkrat)
<msev-1> Una stvar k sm jo prej mislu diyat zj zgleda nau treba
<zdobbie> naah
<msev-1> ?
<msev-1> Ker sm vidu da ce ugasnes fon se stvar gor se zmerm predvaja
<msev-1> A kdo ve :)
<pitastrudl> nein
<zdobbie> 9 9 9 9 9
<CrazyLemon> msev-1 verjetno bi se dalo ja.. sam vprašanje pa je če ugasneš telefon kako boš kontroliral chromecast :)
<msev-1> Ja baje kr naprej igra pol hehe
<msev-1> Sm gledu na youtubeu
<CrazyLemon> če pa ga ne ugasneš..ali ga bo garbage collector 'pospravil' čez čas :)
<upd_> http://www.icd10data.com/ICD10CM/Codes/V00-Y99/V95-V97/V97-/V97.33XD
<Pepelka> 2015/16 ICD-10-CM Diagnosis Code V97.33XD : Sucked into jet engine, subsequent encounter
<Pepelka> »Free, official coding info for 2015/16 ICD-10-CM V97.33XD - includes coding rules & notes, synonyms, ICD-9-CM conversion, index back-references, DRG grouping and more.«
<msev-1> No sj v koncni fazi lahko tut fizicno pristops pa odklops, ce ti crkne baterija na mobiju
<msev-1> Drgac pa kul zadeva
<msev-1> Zj more en sam app nardit za local muzko castat
<msev-1> Bodisi iz kompa bodisi iz android phona
<pitastrudl> fotr je dubu appletv za darilo, pa ga ne uporablja
<msev-1> Nedvomno bo ksn pametn dev to hitr postimov, upam sam da nau treba roota lol
<pitastrudl> pa sem ga dal na tv pa preko plex-a streamma na tv
<zdobbie> PAZI, SAD JE ZAJEBANO http://i.imgur.com/NGxQ9ag.jpg
<zdobbie> from https://www.reddit.com/r/europe/comments/3n3cn3/the_serbian_minister_for_foreign_affairs_does_not/
<Pepelka> The Serbian Minister for Foreign affairs does not speak english: his speech is written in phonetics (repost from r/funny) : europe
<Pepelka> »1836 points and 463 comments so far on reddit«
<pitastrudl> lel
<zdobbie> to je a bit old ocitno https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=14&v=P1JxrWrqTvg
<Pepelka> HIT Ivica Dacic govori na engleskom PLAKANJE - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Molimo Vas da podržite naš rad, tako što ćete se prijaviti za primanje obaveštenja o snimcima koje objavljujemo. [subscribe] KLIKNITE OVDE Funny English of t...«
<pitastrudl> bljed
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie nothing new
<netkat> zdobbie :D
<dz0ny> .yt writing on the wall sam
<jabuk> Sam Smith - Writing's On The Wall (Official Video Teaser) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MumPLXz4d4
<pitastrudl> .yt the martian
<jabuk> The Martian | Official Trailer [HD] | 20th Century FOX https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ej3ioOneTy8
<pitastrudl> .imdb the martian
<jabuk> The Martian (2015) 141 min Action Adventure Sci Fi
<dz0ny> yes we know
<jabuk> Ocena: 8.5/10 (5,978 glasov) MT: 77/100
<jabuk> During a manned mission to Mars, Astronaut Mark Watney is presumed dead after a fierce storm and left behind by his crew. But Watney has survived and finds himself stranded and alone on the hostile planet. With only meager supplies, he must draw upon his ingenuity, wit and spirit to subsist and find a way to signal to Earth that he is alive.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi113423129/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3659388/
<pitastrudl> hhueuhe
<dz0ny> danes sem pogruntal da spotify beta za adnorid dela v si brez proxya
<pitastrudl> nice
<dz0ny> tko da ga mogoce kmalu dobimo uradno
<dz0ny> http://open.spotify.com/track/1PWnAEQcbwQwK759otUbta
<Pepelka> Writing's On The Wall, a song by Sam Smith on Spotify
<Pepelka> »Writing's On The Wall, a song by Sam Smith on Spotify«
<pitastrudl> nevem če bi se mi dal spotify uporabljati, oz plačevati
<dz0ny> it's free
<pitastrudl> a ni 5€
<pitastrudl> na mesc
<dz0ny> 0€
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> hm
<pitastrudl> idk
<dz0ny> razen ce hoces hi-def pa na custom napravah
<pitastrudl> ^
<dz0ny> dobis en kljuc pa si sam app spises :)
<pitastrudl> mam dropbox
<pitastrudl> pa mi synca na vse stvari
<pitastrudl> isto telefo
<pitastrudl> telefon
<pitastrudl> mam nek 3rd party app
<pitastrudl> pa večina je flac
<pitastrudl> oz vsaj nekaj
<dz0ny> jaz mam minidlna pa bubbleupnp
<pitastrudl> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0KJZEH2jn8
<Pepelka> Matteo Renzi - Discorso in inglese (sottotitolato) - YouTube
<pitastrudl> lel
<Pepelka> »Iscriviti al canale per altri video strani. Altre parodie: -Matteo Renzi vs English [Round 2]: http://youtu.be/7xFEgsNhLGY - Renzie the 3rd: http://youtu.be/...«
<pitastrudl> dz0ny kak pa mas setup. js mam dropbox na pcju pa laptopu, na telefonu imam avtomatski dropbox app ki mi osvežuje folderje na vsakič ko se povežem na polnilec oz manualno tudi
<pitastrudl> pol mam pa plex na pcju ki potem lahko streamam na TV preko appleTVja
<pitastrudl> ker je fotr dubu za daril appletv pa ga ne nuca
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: nas mas minidna pa transmission
<dz0ny> ce grem kam sem na domacem omrezju prek vpn :)
<dz0ny> ba bubble ma offline mode
<pitastrudl> aha
<CrazyLemon> .apt transmission-daemon
<jabuk> transmission-daemon {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid, wily}
<msev-> dz0ny, a se ti da mal opisat pol kko uporabljas spotify :)
<msev-> a je ta spotify tko k soundcloud lolz
<msev-> brb 15min
<dz0ny> it's a android app
<dz0ny> ne stekam kaj tocno to misliš
<msev-> k si od tega minidlna-ja pisov
<msev-> itd
<msev-> pa da si sam app spises :D
<dz0ny> ah ne to je za spotify
<dz0ny> ce hoces to rabis premoium
<dz0ny> premium acc za spotify
<dz0ny> drgac je free
<CrazyLemon> http://val202.rtvslo.si/2015/09/rumena-majica-toura-de-france/
<Pepelka> Rumena majica: kdo da več kot 7500 evrov? – Val 202
<Pepelka> »Botrstvu v Sloveniji je na pomoč priskočil tudi slovenski del kolesarske ekipe SKY. Chris Froome, zmagovalec letošnjega Toura, je Marku Džalu, sodelavcu v ekipi, podaril svojo rumeno majico prav z namenom, da bi izkupiček dražbe porabili za dobrodelne namene v Sloveniji. Na majico se je poleg zmagovalca Frooma podpisalo še vseh osem tekmovalcev ekipe SKY, [...]«
<CrazyLemon> 7.5k € ..the power of cycling! :)
<CrazyLemon> donator meseca pa tudi Continental :)
<dz0ny> murica se spet strelja
<pitastrudl> sm vidu ja
<pitastrudl> pew pew
<yang> brezvezna avkcija
<yang> mladim sportnikom
<yang> mar bi komu bolj pomoci potrebnim pomagali
<yang> tistim, ki ne zmorejo placati poloznic ali hrane
<yang> @DzaniB1984 @Botrstvo @DKaloh Kaloh še danes ni poslal pomoči. Pa tako je pisal o naših otrocih. SRAMOTA! Sedaj je pokazal svoj pravi obraz.
<pitastrudl> +
<yang> Retweeted by Kar Je Res Je Res
<yang> dvomim da bo sploh kak mlad sportnik prejel denar, to je samo reklama
<yang> idioterna: daj se ti svojo majico na drazbo pa napisi zraven "250km v enem dnevu" ! pa ce dobis 200 eur jih das brezdomcem
<CrazyLemon> dvomiš ker ... ? si yang in dvomiš o vsaki dobri stvari ki se naredi?
<yang> ni dobra stvar, sem ti obrazlozil, brezveze je
<CrazyLemon> torej ko otroci iz revnih družin poleti gredo na debeli rtič je tudi brezveze?
<yang> kot bi jaz bil dober pianist in bi dal svoj klavir na drazbo, da bodo dali lahko denar mladim pianistom
<idioterna> yang: ti mas skos ful idej kaj bi mogl drugi ljudje delat
<CrazyLemon> mladim pianistom iz revnih družin*
<yang> ja ampak ta avkcija ni za otroke iz revnih druzin, ampak za perspektivne sportnike, ki b isi lahko sami zrihatli sponzorstvo na podlagi rezultatov
<idioterna> krneki
<CrazyLemon> yang ne to ni res.. ker očitno ne poznaš projekta botrstvo..
<idioterna> valda da ga ne pozna
<yang> ja kot pise un na twitu, ocitno je nateg
<CrazyLemon> yang oh god
<idioterna> si pac retarded
<dz0ny> leave him alone he has his own ASN
<yang> ma pusi mi
<idioterna> sej bi, pa si homofob :)
<yang> sam debate o kolesarstvu stalno dosadni ste
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> pa zizku
<idioterna> which is even worse
<yang> CrazyLemon: pac povedal sem ti svoje mnenje, zdaj te naj pa se 5 kolesarjev pohvali da bos zadovoljen
<idioterna> povedal si da se motis
<idioterna> to je tko k bi js reku
<idioterna> "js mislm da yang krade v trgovinah"
<yang> idioterna: jutri ti bom napisal eno dobro misel
<CrazyLemon> idioterna js sm tudi na enem tvitu to prebral
<idioterna> in pol ko bi ti protestiral
<idioterna> bi js reku "MAM PRAVICO DO SVOJEGA MNENJA!"
<yang> ja
<idioterna> in k bi reku da je moje mnenje napacno
<idioterna> bi reku da mi kratis pravico do svobode govora
<idioterna> pa da mas skos neki proti men
<yang> vsak ima pravico do svojega mnenja, ni napacnih mnenj, ce ti trdis da je moje ali mnenje XY napacno, ti zganjas nestrpnost do drugace mislecih
<idioterna> aha se prav dejansko res krades?
<yang> dans se mi ne da vec debatirat, lepo se mejte
<idioterna> najbols da na blogu objavm
<idioterna> ga sicer nimam, ampak za tako druzbeno koristno objavo bom pa odprl enga
<yang> ja
<dz0ny> rofl http://i.imgur.com/RuLQkuA.gifv
<Pepelka> We all know Pope Francis is part dinosaur, but did you know he's also magic?
<idioterna> da ni napacnih mnenj je pa tut bullshit
<yang> lahko te se vedno tozim za obrekovanje recimo
<yang> kot se politiki med seboj tozarijo
<yang> ce bo pa dosojeno je pa vprasanje
<idioterna> ja ne, k pol mi kratis pravico do mojega mnenja
<idioterna> po tvoje
<idioterna> ja itak da bo dosojeno
<idioterna> ce je ocitna laz
<idioterna> sej je prov da bo
<idioterna> ampak tvoje mnenje glede botrstva in tistih majic je napacno
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny wth :D
<yang> Poznam projekt botrstvo, samo CrazyLemon ocitno ni prebral clanka, da zdaj omenja otrocke z debelega rtica, zdaj bodo tja itak begunce namestili
<idioterna> ti si prov ne mors pomagat
<idioterna> da neb neumnosti stresal
<CrazyLemon> js sm prepričan da deep deep inside he means well
<idioterna> ja js tut, sam minimaln standard je zal mal visji od tega kar trenutno vidm
<yang> idioterna: se enkrat preberi kar sem napisal
<idioterna> napisal si "zdaj bodo tja itak begunce namestili"
<yang> 22:57 < yang> mar bi komu bolj pomoci potrebnim pomagali
<yang> 22:58 < yang> tistim, ki ne zmorejo placati poloznic ali hrane
<yang> da ne bos iskal
<idioterna> ja, ocitno ne poznas projekta botrstvo ane
<idioterna> ce si to napisal
<yang> potem si pa preberi clanek ki ga je CrazyLemon pastal
<dz0ny> http://www.theguardian.com/books/2015/oct/01/george-rr-martin-mars-game-of-thrones-martians
<Pepelka> George RR Martin: our long obsession with Mars | Books | The Guardian
<Pepelka> »The author behind Game of Thrones spent his childhood reading stories about Mars and hoping to write one himself. As new discoveries on the red planet capture the world’s attention, he surveys a rich Martian literature«
<yang> da bos videl komu bodo pomagali
<idioterna> ha?
<idioterna> ta clanek ne govori o nobeni pomoci nikomur
<yang> Izkupiček bo porabljen za pomoč mladim talentom iz projekta Botrstvo v Sloveniji. Mladim, ki so se izkazali na športnem področju in v svoji kategoriji dosegli odlične rezultate, želimo s takšno štipendijo pomagati, da bi laže uresničili svoje sanje.
<yang> da ne bos iskal
<yang> samo to sem komentiral
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> dz0ny: je pejstnu en drug url
<idioterna> k CrazyLemon :)
<idioterna> yang: ja, ocitno ti ne ves kako to botrstvo deluje
<yang> no lahko mi v query napises, zdaj grem lahko noc
<idioterna> ah, ne vem ce ma smisel, bols da sam prides do spoznanja
<upd_> https://i.imgur.com/RuLQkuA.gifv hah
<idioterna> hud papez je ja
<upd_> ful uživa haha :)
<idioterna> sam se kalasnika more potegnt pa strelat v zrak mal
<idioterna> upd_: sej to ves da je to computer graphics ane :)
<upd_> ne :D
<upd_> idioterna, a mi lahk kak job zrihtaš :)
<idioterna> upd_: kaj pa znas?
<idioterna> upd_: https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=4&v=1KFj6b1Xfe8
<Pepelka> The Pope's Astonishing Feat - YouTube
<Pepelka> »During his American tour, the Pope wowed a crowd with an amazing trick!«
<idioterna> v tej oddaji so ga narisal
<idioterna> also
<idioterna> neki bi ti mogu se povedat, pa te ni blo
<upd_> perl osnove, html osnove, php osnove, python mal več k osnove, 3 leta v Cju, 2 leti gtk, 3 leta .net c#, 2 leti C++, XNA igerce 2 leti, 5 aplikacij za android v eclipse, opengl, opencv, linux 10 let
<idioterna> aha kr nice
<upd_> kaj bi mi mogu povedat :)
<upd_> pol leta v assemblerju at&t sintaksa lol
<idioterna> ne vem sred noci sva se neki pogovarjala ksn tedn nazaj
<idioterna> pa si neki reku pa te ni blo vec k sm hotu odgovorit
<idioterna> sam nimam vec v historyju
<upd_> aja sem že pozabil :d
<upd_> pa še ko sem igerce delal, autodesk 3ds max, pa gimp naučil velik stvari
<upd_> ah morm naredit si stran pa vse projekte skup nametat
<idioterna> "idioterna, pa bi hodil če ne bi bilo vernikov ?"
<idioterna> tole si me vprasu
<idioterna> ce bi hodu nag ce ne bi blo vernikov
<upd_> aja :D
<idioterna> ja, sej hodm nag tam k ni vernikov.
<upd_> aja k si izpostavil, da so samo verni proti temu, da ne hodiš gol v trgovino
<upd_> sem prepričan da so ateisti tud proti temu
<idioterna> aja ne sej ne v trgovino
<idioterna> pac sej nocs offendat kogarkol, pa tist k je zaposlen v trgovini pac ne sme bit v tako situacijo prisiljen
<upd_> da
<idioterna> sam da ne bi smel jit nag na sprehod je pa wrong
<upd_> pa pridejo starši ateisti mimo, z otrokom tud ne bi bili veseli
<idioterna> ha?
<idioterna> a ker je narobe ce otrok vid gole ljudi al kaj?
<idioterna> mislm, moji otroc se cist nc ne prtozujejo k sm js gol v stanovanju
<idioterna> se jim to zdi normalno
<upd_> nič ni narobe, samo večina staršev noče tega
<idioterna> aja?
<upd_> ja no ostalim 90% se pa ne zdi to normalno
<idioterna> po cem to sklepas?
<idioterna> mislm a to je tvoj feeling
<idioterna> al si vidu ksne podatke kje
<idioterna> ker kokr js vidm so otroc zlo neobremenjeni s tem, odrasli se pa sam ce so krscansko vzgojeni bojijo golote
<upd_> logično je, ker malo kje starši hodijo goli po bajti
<upd_> sploh če imajo otroke
<idioterna> pa v cem je fora tega
<idioterna> "sploh ce imajo otroke"
<upd_> najbolje bo da sprobaš na ulici enkrat kjer je večina ateistov
<idioterna> ja ne smem, kaznivo je pri nas to
<idioterna> mislm ni kaznivo
<idioterna> prekrsek je
<idioterna> ceprav ni nobenega racionalnega razloga za to
<upd_> aja :d no sej prov je tako, ne vem zakaj bi gledal tvoje intimne dele ko grem na sprehod
<idioterna> ja sej jih ni treba
<upd_> pa nima nič veze z vero
<idioterna> mislm, js pa morm tvojo faco gledat al kaj
<idioterna> kako da nima
<upd_> nima, veze ima s tem da so Intimni
<idioterna> intimni so zarad vere
<idioterna> ne zarad cesarkoli drugega
<upd_> pač težko boš 2000 let staro navado spremenil
<upd_> a niso uni jamski človeki povsod nekaj imeli čez rit in tiča
<idioterna> amm
<upd_> pa niso bili verni
<lynxlynxlynx> ne vemo
<idioterna> pred dobrimi 2000 leti so grki mel olimpijske igre
<idioterna> in so tekmoval goli
<idioterna> jamski ljudje so bli tut goli
<lynxlynxlynx> točno ja, grška rokoborba, to bi bil šok
<lynxlynxlynx> Å¡e naoljeni
<idioterna> tanak recimo tut govori o tem kako se ne spodob bit oblecen
<idioterna> da to sam egipcani delajo
<idioterna> no sej v nemciji je to recimo zlo drugac
<idioterna> tam noben ne sika ce si nag
<upd_> pa je velik nagih sredi dneva na cesti ?
<lynxlynxlynx> nč, grem spat
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> sam tut ko kdo je
<idioterna> se noben ne sekira
<idioterna> pa ob jezerih pa rekah jih je ogromn
<idioterna> pa ne trza folk
<upd_> pol bi lahko poleti ko je bilo 40C bili vsi goli v trgovini
<idioterna> tam se je normalno nag sonct pa kopat
<upd_> al pa na ulci
<idioterna> ne v stacuni ne
<idioterna> na ulci pa ja
<idioterna> v stacuni je sanitarno oporecno loh
<upd_> točno
<upd_> http://tripwow.tripadvisor.com/slideshow-photo/the-most-popular-beach-in-berlin-berlin-germany.html?sid=11411062&fid=upload_12882146738-tpfil02aw-7259
<Pepelka> The Most Popular Beach in Berlin | TripAdvisor™
<idioterna> na cesti pa ne
<Pepelka> »Tell me what you think.«
<upd_> ne vem gledam slike pa ni nikjer nagih
<idioterna> ker nemci spostujejo zasebnost
<idioterna> in ne fotkajo golih ljudi
<upd_> http://rupaper.com/post/31619 About 28 percent of holiday-makers from these countries admitted that practiced a nudism.
<Pepelka> Germans and the Austrians were recognized the main nudists among holiday-makers
<idioterna> mhm
<upd_> men je prov fajn, da se to ne sme v slo
<idioterna> 'admitted'
<idioterna> men pa ni
<upd_> zakaj zato k sem odraščal v takem okolju
<idioterna> zakaj js ne morm bit tak k sm se rodil?
<upd_> če bi odrasel v okolju kjer so vsi nagi okoli me pač nebi motilo
<idioterna> skratka ni racionalnih razlogov
<upd_> jaz gledam na to tako, da je evolucija poskrbela, da se ne tepemo za banano, da ne kažemo slabo obrisane riti
<idioterna> aja?
<upd_> ja naj bi bili pametnejši od opic
<idioterna> kaj ma pa evolucija s tem?
<idioterna> sej smo
<upd_> no pa  družbeni napredek
<idioterna> sej zato je bizarno da nismo nagi ko je pametno bit nag
<idioterna> druzbeni napredek je to da nisi nag?
<upd_> da
<idioterna> men se to zdi nezdrav odnos do lastnega telesa
<upd_> jah to je pa odvisno od temperature zunaj, če je zima ni nezdravo
<idioterna> sej pozim tut js nism nag
<upd_> mogoče je pa ljudi strah, da ne bi imeli ničesar za skrivat če bi bili vsi goli
<idioterna> sej ni fora da bi hotu bit nag
<idioterna> sam pac butast se ti zdi da mors met obleko kadar je ne rabs
<idioterna> ja sej js ne pravm da bi kdorkoli moral bit gol
<upd_> tako pač je, deal with it :)
<idioterna> IMO bi to morala bit odlocitev posameznika
<idioterna> ne, to pa ne
<idioterna> js bom to spremenu
<idioterna> moram, ker je neracionalno.
<upd_> ne obremenjuj se stvarmi ki jih ne moreš spremenit
<idioterna> vse lahko spremenim
<idioterna> hrvaska je globoko katoliska drzava, pa je tam nudizem normaln ze 40 let
<idioterna> bog pac ne zrihta tolk mark k nemci
<upd_> jah hrvati
<upd_> tud če jih moti
<upd_> morajo se sprijaznit
<upd_> če hočejo imet keš od turistov
<idioterna> no, slovenci se morjo pa sprjaznt, ce hocjo met moj cash
<idioterna> itak pa neuradno si ze loh nudist po sloveniji
<idioterna> pa noben ne sika
<idioterna> sam se na ustavno sodisce je treba jit
<idioterna> da bos meu papir v rit zataknen
<idioterna> ce te polcaj slucajno ustav
<idioterna> da mu pokazes
<idioterna> da si legalen
<idioterna> tut ko si nagec
<upd_> hehe
<upd_> že nudistične plaže so problem v usa
<upd_> tud v nemčiji ja
<upd_> k hodijo starci tja oči past
<idioterna> zakaj je pa to problem
<upd_> tud mlajši so problem k si v puberteti
<idioterna> ja pa zakaj je to problem?
<idioterna> jsm v puberteti skos hodu na nudl plaze
<idioterna> pa nism mel nikakrsnih tezav
<upd_> k se folk ne zna brzdat
<idioterna> aja to eh
<idioterna> to je men cist bizarno
<idioterna> a na plazi kjer majo kopalke pa ni problema
<idioterna> k majo vsi loh erekcije pa se delajo da jih nimajo al kaj
<idioterna> pa punce vse v takih kopalkah da bi blo cist vseen tut ce jih neb mele
<idioterna> oziroma se slabs k pol zgleda k da majo antigravity tits
<upd_> lol
<upd_> ok
<upd_> ti si navajen od malega da je biti nag ok
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> to bi mogl vec ljudi navadit
<upd_> jaz sem navajen od malega da biti nag ni ok
<idioterna> bi blo ful manj frustracij na svetu
<upd_> ti ker si oblečen škuduješ zdravju
<idioterna> ha?
<upd_> če te jaz vidim golega, bom imel nočne more, psihične težave lahko
<upd_> kdo pa ima prav
<idioterna> ja ce v mokrih kopalkah okol skaces si mimgrede mehur prehladis loh
<idioterna> zakaj bi mel pa psihicne tezave ce vids nagca
<idioterna> to so te ocitno neki zlo zafrustriral pr vzgoji
<upd_> ker sem tako navajen, da ne gledam tičev ko grem na kavo
<upd_> jah pač lahko mi povzroči težave to ane
<idioterna> to je tko k da bi js reku da sm navajen da ne gledam avtomobilov k grem na kavo
<idioterna> in bi morali biti prepovedani
<upd_> zakaj bi ti imel bolj prav kot jaz
<idioterna> mene zanima zakaj bi sploh imel tezave ce bi videl gole ljudi
<idioterna> to je nekdo pri tvoji vzgoji delal hude napake
<upd_> ne govorim hipotetično
<idioterna> v praksi mislm da bi se zlo hitr navadu
<idioterna> tko kot ko prides v tokijo
<idioterna> pa ene 2 3 dni vsi obrazi isto zgledajo
<idioterna> potem se pa navadis in vidis da so med seboj vsi razlicni
<idioterna> najprej je ful cuden feeling
<idioterna> pol pa vids da je cist normalno
<upd_> sej točno to, bi se navadil, lahko v 1 dnevu eni pa ne v 1 letu
<upd_> sam kaj daje tebi pravico da se moram jaz navajat
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> kaj daje pa tebi pravico da mene omejujes?
<upd_> večina.
<idioterna> aja?
<idioterna> pol nismo demokraticna drzava?
<upd_> kaj pa je demokracija drugega kot %
<idioterna> ha?
<idioterna> ne, to si pa neki zamesal
<idioterna> % je zakon mocnejsega
<idioterna> dzungla.
<idioterna> demokracija je nekej drugega
<idioterna> v dzungli se pac pretepe sibkejse, ce se ne obnasajo tko kot vecina zahteva
<upd_> ok
<upd_> Demokracíja (grško δημοκρατíα (demokratía) iz δημος (demos - ljudstvo) in κρατειν (kratein - vladati) - »vladavina ljudstva«) je oblika vladavine, v kateri oblast, oziroma pravica vladati, izvira iz ljudstva.
<upd_> izvira iz ljudstva
<idioterna> ja
<upd_> se pravi ljudstvo je %
<idioterna> http://bos.zrc-sazu.si/cgi/a03.exe?name=sskj_testa&expression=demokracija
<Pepelka> Slovar slovenskega knjižnega jezika - izid poizvedbe.
<idioterna> politična ureditev z vladavino večine, ki varuje osebne in politične pravice vseh državljanov
<upd_> no kot sem ti rekel večina.
<idioterna> _vseh_ drzavljanov
<idioterna> ne samo vecine
<idioterna> _vseh_
<idioterna> brez ene same izjeme
<upd_> več jih je proti nagcem na vogalih, kot pa za
<upd_> pa nj bo 60%
<upd_> :)
<idioterna> ja, ampak ce je to razlog, da so nagci prepovedani, potem nimamo demokracije
<idioterna> ampak cist navadno dzunglo
<upd_> kako ne, če ljudstvo glasuje proti pa jih je več proti kot za
<upd_> torej smo proti, to je demokracija
<idioterna> aha
<idioterna> se prav so povojni poboji legitimni in legalni
<idioterna> ker je vecina glasovala za titota in je torej imel mandat izvajat zlocine
<idioterna> in je ok
<idioterna> ker je itak vecina bla za to?
<idioterna> mislm da si ti mal narobe predstavljas demokracijo
<upd_> to je pa že paradoks :d
<idioterna> bistvo demokracije je, da so vse pravice zagotovljene vsem.
<upd_> naj bi bilo ja
<upd_> pa ni vedno tako
<idioterna> ja, sej zato js s tem tezim
<idioterna> da bo tako postalo
<upd_> kr sleči se
<idioterna> ker pac konec petdesetih so v ameriki mirno rekli
<upd_> pa pejt vsem sosedom trkat na vrata
<upd_> pa pejt na čaj
<idioterna> "sej za vse velja, da crnci ne smejo na avtobus"
<idioterna> "tut za belce!"
<upd_> pa jim povej svoje težave
<idioterna> upd_: mrzlo je
<idioterna> bom poleti.
<upd_> in ko boš obdelal več kot pol slovenije
<idioterna> sosedje so itak ze navajeni
<upd_> razpiš referendum al karkoli je že
<idioterna> k smo pr nas doma skos nagi
<idioterna> zakaj referendum
<upd_> oh bogi sosedje
<upd_> :D
<idioterna> sej mi ustava ze zagotavlja to
<idioterna> pa itak jim noben ne tezi da me morjo gledat
<idioterna> komot gledajo v japko al pa v telegrafstango
<idioterna> ni treba vame
<upd_> jah sej mogoče pa gledajo tvojo so še veseli
<idioterna> mogoce
<idioterna> sej je kr lustna, tut js jo gledam
<idioterna> pa otroke tut gledajo
<idioterna> ampak od gledanja se noben od nas ne znuca
<idioterna> tko da ni problema
<upd_> lahk te oči bolijo
<idioterna> od gledanja?
<upd_> da
<upd_> al pa roka
<idioterna> nism se dozivu
<upd_> kwa pa veš kaj delajo
<upd_> :d
<idioterna> ja kaj oni delajo uresnic ni moja stvar no
<upd_> da da
<upd_> uglavnem ta problem ni samo problem vernikov
<idioterna> o pa je
<idioterna> mislm, je problem verske vzgoje
<upd_> če bi bil, pol tud ko si rekel na hrvaškem ne bi bilo dovoljeno k je velik vernih
<idioterna> ja lej
<idioterna> euros trump god
<idioterna> kar sam pokaze kok je vera uresnic fake
<idioterna> pa itak je jezus tut nag hodu okol
<idioterna> pa so to pol cenzuriral.
<upd_> da tud na križ je bil nag pribit
<idioterna> ja, pa mu skos une kikle fejkajo
<idioterna> k da je kej grdga na tem da je mel penis
<upd_> da bog je reku da je to intimno in je treba skrit!
<idioterna> aja?
<upd_> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=6c7_1443449456 tole zadnjič videl
<Pepelka> LiveLeak.com - WTF? (Nudity)
<idioterna> youtube or it didn't happen
<Pepelka> »Highland Park MI - Nude woman randomly walking down the streets of Highland Park early in the morning.«
<upd_> je je
<idioterna> ja dej link na youtube
<idioterna> od tega k bog rece da je bad bit nag
<upd_> vas a joke
<idioterna> ja vem, sej moje tut :)
<idioterna> js morm pa za racunalnik zdej
<idioterna> da bom ta liveleak pogledu
<upd_> pač ena pjana naga baba
<idioterna> aja pjana je?
<idioterna> vids, to bi js prepovedu
<upd_> tud niso strpni nič
<idioterna> da so loh pjani ljudje
<upd_> deluje tko ja pa na drogah
<idioterna> sej alko je droga
<upd_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgw6y3cH7tA pa pol pojdi nag
<Pepelka> 10 Hours of Walking in NYC as a Woman in Hijab - YouTube
<idioterna> ena najbl smotanih
<Pepelka> »http://www.gofundme.com/MissyouBaba Twitter and Instagram: @KarimyScreamy For business inquiries: BookAWFN@hotmail.com Click Show More to Follow me on the li...«
<upd_> ja res je se strinjam
<upd_> alkohol je za prepovedat
<idioterna> ce bi vsaj travo kadil
<idioterna> da bi bli bl na izi
<upd_> ker dela zgube še večje zgube
<upd_> pa Å¡e problem so za ostale okoli
<upd_> idioterna, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDsmxgvYVFA
<Pepelka> 10 Hours of Walking in Hollywood as a Man - YouTube
<Pepelka> »It's a joke. https://twitter.com/stevie_emerson https://instagram.com/stevie_emerson/ https://vine.co/Stevie.Emerson https://twitter.com/mynameisnicky1«
<upd_> idioterna, posnem v lj. en tak video
<upd_> lahk promoviraš potem, za spremembo
<idioterna> ja sam js nam meu gat gor
<idioterna> ce je 30 stopinj nima nobenga smisla da jih mas
<upd_> ja gol, pa greš v parlament
<idioterna> ne vem ce bi lih not rinu no
<idioterna> sploh pa nag
<idioterna> tam se tezko cesa dotaknes ne da bi se umazal
<upd_> haha
<idioterna> o lej
<idioterna> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christian_naturism
<Pepelka> Christian naturism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<upd_>  He made no mandate for humans to be dressed in public. :)
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> sej to je res
#ubuntu-si 2015-10-02
<idioterna> http://www.pornhub.com/insights/apple-android-os-searches
<Pepelka> Apple vs. Android – Pornhub Insights
<Pepelka> »September means the beginning of sweater weather, the return of Pumpkin Spice Lattes and the launch of a new iPhone. Now that the highly anticipated iPhone«
<idioterna> se boljsi statsi
<upd_> če bi se vsi goli sprehajal bi porno industrija propadla
<idioterna> upd_: dvomim
<idioterna> there's nothing sexual about nudity
<upd_> idioterna, a misleš da kdaj ne bo več vernih ljudi
<idioterna> seveda
<idioterna> to je neizbezno
<idioterna> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timeline_of_the_far_future
<Pepelka> Timeline of the far future - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<idioterna> tle mas cel kup razlogov
<upd_> da, sej se mi zdi, da jih je vedno manj, moja babica je ful verna, starši tko k maši za božič, jaz niti ne več, moji otroc ne bojo, oz. kakor se bojo odločil
<idioterna> a krstil si jih?
<upd_> jih moram najprej naredit
<idioterna> ne jih krstit
<idioterna> sej se loh sami ko bodo dost stari
<idioterna> nej bo babica zivcna
<upd_> jih tak nisem mislil
<idioterna> js nism bil krscen
<idioterna> moja mama tut ne
<idioterna> fotra so, pa za kazen pol ni birme naredu
<upd_> hah :)
<idioterna> se je uprl
<upd_> tisto birmo sem itaq zaradi darila delal
<idioterna> ja moj fotr ni hotu
<upd_> tle na vasi, se mladi poročajo na polno
<upd_> čim je punca noseča se poročijo
<upd_> obvezno, cerkveno, pa to mladi 23-26 let
<upd_> pa niti sami ne hodijo k maši, ampak vrjetno zarad tega da jih ne bi sosedi grdo gledal
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> sej moja mama se je tut zato porocila
<idioterna> js se ne bom nikol porocu
<idioterna> k je fake
<upd_> jaz, se bom, sem pa tud moji že povedal, da ne rabim papirja kot dokaz, da imam nekoga rad
<idioterna> exactly
<zdobbie> wat een rookie http://www.theverge.com/tldr/2015/10/1/9434581/edward-snowden-twitter-47GB-email-notifications-whoopsies
<Pepelka> Edward Snowden didn’t turn off emails from Twitter and received 47GB of notifications | The Verge
<Pepelka> »Sometime between joining Twitter and sending his first tweet, NSA whistleblower Edward Snowden forgot to check his notification settings. If he did, he might've noticed that by default Twitter...«
<zdobbie> VINEGAR SPRAYING WORKS http://i.imgur.com/qFeoKZY.jpg
<napsy> jutro
<zdobbie> http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/epilog-razkrivamo-kako-so-americani-mnozicno-zajemali-tudi-slovenske-pogovore.html Matthai represents
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Cerar je za prisluškovanje izvedel od ekipe Epiloga. Zadeve (še) ni želel komentirati
<Pepelka> »V oddaji Epilog so pridobili dokumente, ki kažejo, da je ameriška agencija za nacionalno varnost prek Nemcev prisluškovala vsem telefonskim pogovorom na linijah med Ljubljano in Brusljem, Ljubljano in Rotterdamom ter Ljubljano in Amsterdamom. Pa je kdo za to vedel? Naša vlada, nič. Sova tudi nič. Tudi slovenski Telekom o prisluškovanju ni imel pojma. Vso komunikacijo so namreč zajemali v Nemčiji.«
<zdobersek> cigav je ta Trcek
<zdobersek> ZL
<zdobersek> well I never
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/Val202/photos/a.106712439368941.4113.101152449924940/1052935901413252/?type=3
<Pepelka> Val 202 - Chronik-Fotos | Facebook
<Pepelka> »DRAŽBA: Zmagovalec dirke Tour de France 2015 Chris Froome je Botrstvu podaril rumeno majico zmagovalca. V danes zjutraj zaključeni dražbi je največ...«
<zdobbie> https://www.facebook.com/AutoMoto.it/videos/866981210043226/
<Pepelka> AutoMoto.it | Facebook
<Pepelka> »Se serve qualche ricambio lì hanno aperto un rottamatore ;)Ma segnalare la cosa no???#itsracing #rally«
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: si ze nalozu kaj za HBS? ^^
<LorD_DDooM> slax0r: ne, itaq bo financiranje uspelo, tko da ni neke potrebe
<slax0r> je ze uspelo, v manj kot eni uri :)
<slax0r> sam, early beta access :)
<LorD_DDooM> yet another early beta preview access
<slax0r> sam ce das 25$ dobis potem spil
<slax0r> kater bo ziher vec kot 25$ stal
<slax0r> po moje
<slax0r> all bo f2p?
<LorD_DDooM> Bodo pa devi takrat več dobil direktno, tu še kickstarter nekaj pobere
<LorD_DDooM> Ne bo microtransakcij
<slax0r> to je res ja
<LorD_DDooM> Zdajle gledam Armored Warfare, ko bo imela izid kmalu. Kaj so tipčki uspel narediti z istim enginom kot MWO...
<LorD_DDooM> Saj ne bi hotel to igrati, samo razlika med MWO je ogromna, čeprav je isti engine.
<napsy> mwo?
<LorD_DDooM> Mechwarrior Online
<napsy> a to
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie lol
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: PGI so itak salabajzeri
<slax0r> a si vidu un video iz Forest Colony, ko se sence v vodi vidijo pod kamni oz. temi gorami?
<LorD_DDooM> ja...
<slax0r> pa nov caustic bo verjetno podobna polomija
<LorD_DDooM> Pa Å¡e to, uni kamni so enaki (isti mesh), samo rahlo zarotirani.
<slax0r> ja :D
<slax0r> ja to je "resource saving" ;)
<LorD_DDooM> Caustic bo fog map overload :|
<slax0r> do zdaj vse crysis engine spile ki sem igral, so mi vsi capal GPU
<slax0r> edin MWO mi CPU capa
<LorD_DDooM> Jaz nimam tako hude gafične, tako sem omejen z GPU
<slax0r> saj jaz tudi ne, samo izkoristek grafike mi nikoli ne preseze 80%
<slax0r> en core pa zabija konstantno
<slax0r> ok, razen ce vklopim vse anti-aliasing and co.
<LorD_DDooM> AA imam izklopljen. ker onide fault AA ima vgrajen motion blur, za MSAA pa nimam dovolj močen akrtice
<slax0r> pa naj bi "pofixal" hit-reg
<slax0r> a zadnje case se mi konstantno dogaja da mi ne registrira PPC/gauss hitov
<LorD_DDooM> That's what she said.
<slax0r> mogoc bojo pa HBS po battletech izdal se kak MW-BT game ^^
<LorD_DDooM> Če bo folk še vedno tako nepreudarno metal denar stran na mechpacke, poj dvomim, da se bo ka sprememnilo glede PGI.
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: mja...sj si vidu moj comment v tem FC rock-shadow-bullshit threadu...
<slax0r> in kaj je par dni za tem?
<slax0r> warhammer mech pack \o/
<LorD_DDooM> Ne, nisem videl, razen če sem zgrešil tvoje ime.
<slax0r> https://www.reddit.com/r/OutreachHPG/comments/3mpmbm/pgi_pls_fix_forest_colony_water_reflections/cvha2bq
<Pepelka> slax0rr comments on PGI PLS FIX Forest Colony Water Reflections
<Pepelka> »35 points and 30 comments so far on reddit«
<slax0r> dodaj me na friends listo, me bo lepo oranzno pofarbal :D
<LorD_DDooM> Ma folk samo vidi concept art, vrže denar, čez 6 mesecev pa joka kako so hitboxi zgrešeni pa harpointi prenizki...kaj poj mečeš denar stran, če ne veš kak bo izdelek
<slax0r> saj tukaj se ze vid za warhammera
<slax0r> da ne bo bas nesto
<slax0r> arm hardpointi so absolutno prenizki za MWO
<slax0r> ST, balistic mogoce
<LorD_DDooM> oba ST imata ballistic hardpoint, kar zna bit OK
<LorD_DDooM> Also no ECM, no JJ
<slax0r> ja, saj pravim, mogoce )
<slax0r> :)
<slax0r> pa ze concept art mi deluje barn-door-ish
<slax0r> warhammer brez PPC barellov pa itak ni warhammer :D
<LorD_DDooM> Saj ni panike, bo nov rebalance prišel in fixal vse probleme! Warhammer bo dobil +2s target acquisition!
<slax0r> oh mah gawd! WANT!
<slax0r> po moje se bo itak najvec gor laufal 2xgauss
<LorD_DDooM> To pa itaq. Saj Mauler je isti, double gauss.
<LorD_DDooM> Če bi bil v T1 bi pomoje takoj zbrisal špil, gaussvomit everywhere.
<zdobersek> but wait! there's more! http://www.delo.si/ozadja/informacijska-varnost-je-zadnje-kar-drzavno-upravo-zanima.html
<Pepelka> »Informacijska varnost je zadnje, kar državno upravo zanima«
<Pepelka> »Dr. Mateja Kovačiča ne preseneča, da ima Hrvaška prisluhe pogovorov o arbitraži, niti to, da bi jih lahko imela tudi Slovenija.«
<slax0r> dz0ny: ti si se mi zdi bolj github specialist
<slax0r> a lahko kako v github MD izpises trenuten branch?
<slax0r> as in, da bi v README.md dodal [branch] ali nekaj takega, izpisal bi pa ime brancha/taga v katerem se pac ta README.md nahaja?
<zdobersek> nope
<slax0r> dayum
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 20.4°C @02.10.2015 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 46% vzhodnik 2.8 m/s (10.1 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:05:03, Kulminacija: 10:55:47, Sončni zahod: 16:46:30
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 41min 26s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> hm.. danes pa bi lahko šli en giro.. kaj meniš zdobbie
<zdobersek> ne vem
<zdobersek> mene klicejo v hosto
<zdobersek> da so gobe
<CrazyLemon> meh
<zdobersek> .vreme Cjele
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 14.5°C @02.10.2015 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 64% zahodnik 0.7 m/s (2.5 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:59:11, Kulminacija: 10:49:38, Sončni zahod: 16:40:04
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 40min 53s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> weeeel
<zdobersek> weeeell
<slax0r> .vreme murska sobota
<jabuk> ARSO: Murska Sobota (186.7m): 16.5°C @02.10.2015 10:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 56% južni veter 1.3 m/s (4.7 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:55:47, Kulminacija: 10:46:03, Sončni zahod: 16:36:20
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 40min 33s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> hi
<napsy> ehlo
<Sky[x]> lp
<pitko> dan
<pitastrudl> živijo
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobbie> jeba.
<pitko> ni to dobr nebo dežja
<yang> https://vine.co/v/OO7pneBZ0ap
<Pepelka> Watch DigitalOcean's Vine "Uh... #Deadacenter"
<Pepelka> »Vine by DigitalOcean«
<pitastrudl> wat
<jabuk> http://a.kym-cdn.com/assets/blank-b3f96f160b75b1b49b426754ba188fe8.gif
<napsy> week-end ppl
<idioterna> se 2 dni je do vikenda
<idioterna> vikend je v nedeljo po 22h :)
<napsy> ah ne delaj si utvar
<zdobersek> NI SE KONEC NE
<zdobersek> TO ZACETEK JE
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wf6EpmIHruU
<Pepelka> Power Dancers - Ni Å¡e konec - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Videospot skupine Power Dancers z naslovom Ni še konec.«
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> fak 240p
<zdobersek> CONSPIRACIES COMMENCE http://uk.businessinsider.com/adblock-gets-sold-acceptable-ads-2015-10?r=US&IR=T
<Pepelka> Adblock gets sold to mystery buyer - Business Insider
<Pepelka> »Adblock announced that it is adopting the 'Acceptable Ads' policy — and got sold to a mystery buyer for an undisclosed sum.«
<zdobbie> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 15.8°C @02.10.2015 14:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 65% jugozahodnik 1.9 m/s (6.8 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:59:11, Kulminacija: 10:49:38, Sončni zahod: 16:40:04
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 40min 53s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<yang> idioterna: Za vse, ki mislite začeti s tem, da sem nestrpen vedite, da ste postali nestrpni sami v trenutku, ko niste sprejeli mojega drugačnega mnenja kot uresničevanja pravice svobode govora in predvsem pravice do lastnega stališča. -- Vid Jereb
<idioterna> yang: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tu_quoque
<Pepelka> Tu quoque - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<idioterna> yang: z drugimi besedami, Vid Jereb dela logično napako.
<idioterna> js pojma nimam kaj zagovarja, ampak glede na to da je moral tole izjavit, ziher ni ravno prijeten tip
<siska> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/16/Punch-Tu_Quoque_1904.jpg
<siska> ta dva sta si pa sumljivo podobna
<yang> ne razumem napisanega
<idioterna> verjamem
<yang> tam v clanku
<yang> ni dobro obrazlozeno
<idioterna> "nestrpnost do nestrpnosti" ni zadosten logicni argument
<idioterna> da bi morali sprejet njegovo mnenje kot pravilno, ker bi sicer bili nestrpni
<idioterna> ce je on nestrpen, potem nam ne more rect, da smo nestrpni do njega.
<idioterna> lahko, samo je to primer, kot ga slika od siske kaze
<idioterna> lahko si pa predstavljas Vida Jereba kako se dere da je treba muslimane izgnat iz drzave
<idioterna> in potem ko nekdo rece da je treba Vida Jereba izgnat iz drzave zacne jamrat kako se mu krsijo pravice
<yang> po domace pravijo temu "vsaka resnica ima dve plati al pa vsaka palica ima dva konca" odvisno od pogleda
<yang> ce gledas recimo z gledisca zgodovine, jo vedno tolmacijo zmagovalci
<yang> ali je njihova verzija najbolj resnicoljubna bi se dalo razpravljati, ponavadi ni, ker je ideolosko pogojena
<yang> Glih ugotavljam da pesmi za katere sem mislil, da jih izvajajo Rollig Stonesi izvaja v resnici Van Morrison
<yang> Recimo Brown Eyed girl
<yang> bi rekel, da ima dost podoben glas Micku Jaggerju
<lynxlynxlynx> mešaš pravico do lastnega mnenja in neko hipotetično pravico do lastne realnosti
<yang> no pac jaz ne vidim problema kot ga vidi idioterna v napisanem sestavku Vida Jereba
<yang> V demokraciji ima vsak pravico do svojega mnenja, ceprav se marsikatero mnenje tolmaci kasneje kot sovrazno
<yang> Spomnim se recimo primera, nekega vplivnega nemskega bankirja, ki je napisal knjigo o tem, da je turski multi-kulti failure, pa je potem moral zaradi tega odstoptiti s polozaja
<idioterna> ja, saj je prav, da je moral
<yang> ali pa sedaj, ko doloceni ljudje nasprotujejo priseljevanju beguncev
<idioterna> ja, tudi ti ljudje so nestrpnezi in nimajo mesta v sodobni evropi
<yang> ali pa ko doloceni nasprotujejo gejevskim porokam
<yang> al pa ... teh zadev je veliko
<idioterna> tudi ti nimajo mesta v sodobni evropi
<idioterna> lahko se prilagodijo, ali pa se preselijo kam drugam
<idioterna> ce ne morejo sprejet gejevskih porok, muslimanov, turkov ali kogarkoli tretjega, potem so oni tisti, ki morajo drugam
<idioterna> ne geji, muslimani, turki in kdorkoli drug
<idioterna> pri nas, v evropi, imamo vsi enake pravice
<idioterna> in nihce se ne more odlocit, da je nekdo drug nezazeljen zaradi katerekoli osebne lastnosti
<yang> ja, ampak imigrantje niso iz Evrope...nelegalno preckajo evropske meje
<idioterna> lahko se pa vsak zase odloci, da ne zeli bit tukaj
<yang> torej krsijo zakon o preckanju meje
<idioterna> zal mi je, ampak pojma nimas
<yang> lahko smo solidarni do njih recimo
<idioterna> ne samo, da imajo pravico nelegalno preckati mejo na podlagi konvencije, ki so jo podpisale vse evropske drzave
<idioterna> mi jim imamo dolznost priskrbeti papirje.
<idioterna> k temu smo se obvezali z vstopom v OZN
<yang> idioterna: fora je da so brez dokumentov, in veliko izmed njih je ekonomskih migrantov
<idioterna> nic hudega.
<yang> niso vsi vojni migrantje
<idioterna> ja, to ni pomembno
<idioterna> to je pomembno sele pozneje v postopku
<idioterna> nihce ne sme bit kaznovan za ilegalni prehod meje, dokler se pravnomocno ne ugotovi, ce je do njega upravicen ali ne
<idioterna> razen v posebnih primerih ki jih tudi doloca konvencija
<idioterna> ampak trenutno niso nikjer izpolnjeni, tako da ni panike
<yang> potemtakem bi kdorkoli na svetu imel pravico vstopa v obmocje sengena
<idioterna> seveda
<idioterna> v katerokoli drzavo, ki je podpisnica zenevske konvencije o beguncih
<yang> mislim, neke zahteve za varovanje sengena so verjetno predpisane, in ocitno jih migrantje krsijo, ce so zaceli namescati bodeco zico na mejah, ampak jo se vedno nasilno prestopajo, ker pac ne morejo jih ravno postreliti
<yang> zadrzati pa jih tudi ne zmorejo
<yang> no jaz te konvencije o beguncih nisem bral
<idioterna> jaz sem jo
<idioterna> pa bodeca zica na mejah je bedast ukrep
<idioterna> to pocnejo samo skrajno desnicarske vlade
<yang> dejstvo je da so jih njihovi voditelji, dokler ni bilo nemirov uspeli drzati doma
<yang> pa tudi takrat ni bilo velike potrebe za migracijo, v siriji je bil dober standard
<yang> skoraj kot v evrpi
<yang> kdor pa je bil uporaben za evropsko industrijo pa je ze takrat lahko prisel gor po uradni poti
<yang> saj je slo veliko Jugoslovanov, turkov in ostalih delat v nemcijo ze konc 60ih let, ko se je to sprostilo
<idioterna> ne vem kaj hoces povedat
<idioterna> da je bilo bolje ko v siriji ni blo vojne?
<idioterna> pa ti si pravi einstein
<yang> vcasih so bili prehodi bolj nadzorovani
<yang> s strani vlad
<idioterna> ja, in to je dobro, al kaj?
<idioterna> ti mas rajs vec vladnega nadzora?
<idioterna> zakaj pa pol nimas android telefona?
<yang> pravim, da kdor je imel dober razlog je potreboval soglasje drzave da je lahko zapustil tiste drzave in odsel v evropo
<idioterna> ja, in to se ti zdi dobro?
<idioterna> vprasaj fotra kako je blo preden so smeli potovat v avstrijo
<yang> po 60em letu si lahko sel v tujino kot jugoslovan
<yang> od konca vojne pa tja do konca 60ih pa tezje
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> no, in ti bi mi zdaj rad povedal, da ti je bolj vsec rezim v jugoslaviji v poznih 40s in zgodnjih 50s
<idioterna> ?
<yang> ne, zelim povedati, da ni bilo takega navala ljudi v evropo kot ga je sedaj odkar so nemiri na bliznjem vzhodu in po severni afriki
<yang> da so jih tisti voditelji drzali doma
<yang> italija je placevala Gadafiju
<yang> zato da je drzal ljudi doma
<pitastrudl> se prav bi morala italija mal več plačat da bi sirijci ostal
<pitastrudl> :-D
<yang> jah zdaj ko je vojna, se ne ve kdo vlada
<idioterna> ja, mi mamo pa dolznost pomagat ljudem, ki pobegnejo od tam
<idioterna> mi kot evropejci
<idioterna> ti mogoce nisi evropejc, ne vem
<pitastrudl> sam nimam sploh sredstev da bi še nekoga preživljal, tko da ja
<pitastrudl> itak so rekl da nočejo v slovenijo
<pitastrudl> :)
<yang> ja drzava bo placevala oz davkoplacevalci
<yang> verjetn bo socialna podpora se za kake 10 eur manjsa zarad tega
<yang> kdor jo pac prejema
<idioterna> dvomim
<idioterna> sej nam ne manjka dnarja
<yang> saj v proracunu gre ogromno denarja za neke bedaste biznise, kot so razne pogodbe z microsoftov, moral bi se zgledovati po mestu Minhen, kako s ovse migrirali na Linux in ogromno prihranili, tukaj pa miljonske zneske placujejo microsoftu za licence
<idioterna> hja
<idioterna> uporabnega nadomestka za excel v resnici nismo se sprogramiral
<idioterna> tko da neki dnarja bo ziher slo
<yang> pa ne samo to, da stane veliko, tudi zaprt softwer je in je lahko resna groznja drzavi oz. pac vse vedo o tajnih dokumentih
<idioterna> to je pa trivialno resit
<idioterna> sprejmes zakonodajo, po kateri je vse javno
<idioterna> pa ni vec problema
<yang> idioterna: jst sem gledal za LiMux, oni majo 1000 IT staffocev za 30.000 ljudi iz javne uprave....to je nekje 1 ITjevc na 30 zaposlenih
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> mi mamo vecjo javno upravo pa manj ljudi k bi prpravljeni bli delat za tko nizko placo
<idioterna> na takem podrocju
<idioterna> ampak itak "mi" mislim kot EU, ne kot slovenija
<yang> Tim ljudi bi rabli, zgledovati bi se morali po Mestu Minhen
<idioterna> ker za bengunce ne bomo skrbel samo slovenci, samo nemci al pa samo kdorkoli drug
<yang> 10 ljudi ne bo tega problema resilo
<idioterna> zakaj?
<idioterna> v minhnu so hotl jit nazaj na microsoft sam zato ker se je zupan pustu podkupt microsoftovcu
<idioterna> ne vem zakaj bi se po tem zgledoval
<yang> morda bi morali dati ven razpis za 200 novih ITjevcev da bi delali na tem projektu in zracunati koliko bi to stalo, saj ze sedaj placujejo Microsoftove tehnike za vzdrzevanje, enostavno bi une usposobili ali jih pac zamenjali
<yang> zelim pac rect, da bi zaposlitev 200 ljudi bilo morda ceneje kot je licenca microsoftu
<yang> s tem bi 200 ljudem omogocili da bi dobili sluzbo tudi
<yang> teh 200 ljudi bi se pa pac resno morali lotiti portanja aplikacij
<yang> ceprav LiMux projekt je precej zaprt, javno je zelo malo objavljenega kaj delajo, verjetno imajo zadeve nekje v intranetu
<idioterna> skratka, ni se za zgledovat po njih
<idioterna> v resnici bi morali nardit delovno skupino ki bi delala z open source gibanjem
<idioterna> ki bi naredilo ves softver ki ga potrebujejo
<idioterna> potem bi pa switchnili
<yang> idioterna: mislim, bedasto tam je bilo, da so zeleli podkupiti zupana, ki se je postavil tam kot alpha in omega, da odloca o tem, kaksna programska oprema je boljsa za mesto, napram 1000 IT strokovnjakom
<idioterna> ja, seveda
<idioterna> ampak tko politika deluje
<yang> pa verjetno mu je microsoft podturil kaksno primerjalno studijo
<idioterna> js se ne bi zgledoval po tem
<idioterna> js bi naredu kredibilno alternativo
<idioterna> pa zahteval da so vsi podatki javni
<idioterna> vsi, brez izjem
<yang> rekel sem, da bi se morali zgledovati po programskih resitvah ki jih uporabljajo v projektu LiMux, ker imajo vec kot 10 let izkusenj na tem podrocju
<yang> ne po korupciji
<idioterna> eh, njihove programske resitve cist verjetno niso uporabne pri nas
<yang> idioterna: zgleda da trenutno ni teama ki bi ponudil in predstavil studijo slovenski vladi
<idioterna> ker morjo bit narejene tko kot zakonodaja zahteva
<idioterna> seveda ga ni
<idioterna> sej to se ne splaca
<idioterna> poslovno gledano
<yang> na strani policije imajo recimo dokumente se vedno v .doc formatu
<yang> kot privzete
<yang> idioterna: verjetno ce bi se kdo lahko lotil takega projekta, bi bil to kaksen team iz Comtradea, oni so verjetno najvecja programerska firma pri nas
<yang> in tudi sodelovali so z vlado na podobnih sistemih ze
<yang> tam lahko hitro rekrutirajo 50 ali vec ljudi za delo na takem projektu
<idioterna> pravim da ni poslovno smiselno se ukvarjat s tem
<idioterna> nasa drzava je prekomplicirana in premajhna
<idioterna> da se sicer nakrast velik, ce to hoces
<idioterna> drzavo informacijsko uredit je pa tezje
<yang> ja
<zdobbie> he giro'd and it was good.
<CrazyLemon> i did and it was
<CrazyLemon> it would've been great ce bi bilo manj vetra
<yang> Riblja Corba spet igrajo v Cvetlicarni
<zdobbie> kdo kurca je Vid Jereb?
<CrazyLemon> bratranec od Vide Jerebice?
<yang> idioterna: ne morem verjet da so Big Foot Mama razprodali Stozice
<yang> heh
<yang> Bob Dylan pa na tricetrt prazen
<CrazyLemon> and fyi.. 25mm rox panties! or doesnt!
<zdobbie> cega?
<CrazyLemon> plašči
<zdobbie> 23mm or u a fatty
<CrazyLemon> a veš kako je smooth ride z 25mm
<CrazyLemon> nism mogu verjet!
<CrazyLemon> its like riding on a cloud
<zdobbie> the fuck je zej s tem nexusom
<CrazyLemon> tem katerim
<zdobbie> od treh do sestih je sla baterija s 50% na 20%, brez da bi uopce mel wifi ali LTE przgan
<zdobbie> nexus 5
<zdobbie> m'nexus
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie latest build ima memory leak
<CrazyLemon> 48M build
<CrazyLemon> 48I ga nima
<CrazyLemon> ampak ok..itak naslednji teden začnejo z 6ko tko da boš že preživel
<zdobbie> 48M
<zdobbie> mam
<zdobbie> bbl
<zdobbie> grem v einkauf
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: but how do I get 48I
<yang> hehe en je dal eno tajsko pesem na koncu Van Morrisonovega the best of https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eortLD1VipU#t=1h52m
<Pepelka> Van Morrison Greatest Hits Full Album - Best Song Of Van Morrison - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Van Morrison Greatest Hits Full Album - Best Song Of Van Morrison https://youtu.be/eortLD1VipU Track List : 01.Tupelo Honey 02.Days Like This 03.Someone Like...«
<zdobbie> HEY
<zdobbie> HEYHEYHEYHEY
<CrazyLemon> haaaaaay
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie lahk probaš sideloadat
<CrazyLemon> sam ne vem kako je to če downgradeaš
<CrazyLemon> but like i said..sej dobiš zdaj kmalu 6.0 no
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: deop pitastrudl
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie but why..he has cs skillz or not
<zdobbie> not
<zdobbie> bottomfragging game after game
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/ssBZhCs.gif
<idioterna> yang: zakaj ne bi mogu verjet
<idioterna> yang: sej tut une kva so ze
<idioterna> pac te ene plasticne zenske z balkana no
<idioterna> ne vem na pamet kako se jim rece
<idioterna> vem da je ena ceca, sam ta mensezdi ni bla
<idioterna> razprodajo
<CrazyLemon> turbofolk 'stars'
<idioterna> to ja
<yang> Ceca ma po dva koncerta v LJ
<CrazyLemon> naenkrat?
<yang> oba razprodana
<yang> v dveh vecerih
<yang> odvisno od prizorisca
<yang> na gospodarca ne pride veliko ljudi
<yang> mislim ne morjo jih ful spravit noter v dvorano
<yang> tko da tam je mela dva koncerta zapored
<yang> ponavadi so za balkanske pevce nizje cene kart kot za kakega Dylana in podobne zvezdnike svetovnega kova
<yang> uni pac imajo visji honorar
<yang> Zdajle mislim da je nekaj na stadionu ker ze skandirajo
<yang> Big Foot Mama so
<pitastrudl> uwot m8
<pitastrudl> kr deopal me
<pitastrudl> noobs
<pitastrudl> butthurt is real
<pitastrudl> ╭∩╮( ͡°﻿ ͜ʖ͡°)
<zdobbie> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<idioterna> my butt dont hurt, the problem must be on your side
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/280701971943529/photos/a.961732143840505.1073741825.280701971943529/1146498522030532/?type=3&theater
<Pepelka> Berk Composites - Handy-Uploads | Facebook
<Pepelka> »Berk Composites road cycling shoes, <150g size 44We are taking pre-orders, sales starts at the end of the year. Price: 350eurinfo@berk-composites.com«
<yang> The salary of the Chief Justice is set by Congress; the Constitution prohibits Congress from lowering the salary of any judge, including the Chief Justice, while that judge holds his or her office. As of 2015, the salary is $258,100 per year, which is slightly higher than that of the Associate Justices, which is $246,800
<yang> ni slabo, bogve kok majo kej nasi
<Sky[x]> lp
#ubuntu-si 2015-10-03
<zdobbie> LIGHTNING BOLT LIGHTNING BOLT LIGHTNING BOLT https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_ekugPKqFw
<Pepelka> Lightning Bolt! - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Ogre Battle LARPing video«
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobbie> ?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=181&v=Cal7XVwJufU
<Pepelka> Cyclist crashes hard - YouTube
<Pepelka> »*For licensing / usage, please contact licensing@viralhog.com* WARNING: SLIGHTLY VIOLENT! BEFORE you go off and say that this guy could have brutally murdere...«
<zdobersek> oy vey
<zdobersek> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<CrazyLemon> its rain
<CrazyLemon> and will be rain
<CrazyLemon> untill monday
<CrazyLemon> till*
<zdobersek> popoldne bi se nej zvedrilo
<zdobersek> v MB pa je tko sonce
<zdobersek> ke se zej jasni
<zdobersek> sam se najbrz pride ena runda
<zdobersek> v KP tko ni nc vec
<CrazyLemon> kupi kdo shimano r501 obroče? malo rabljene! :)
<zdobersek> a bos karbon ubodu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek naah.. mam mavicove
<CrazyLemon> karbon pa v-brakes sux.. karbon obroče bi mel samo z diski
<CrazyLemon> na cannondale synapseu
<zdobersek> vbrakes
<zdobersek> oy vey
<pitastrudl> jutro
<anny_> dan!
<anny_> jutro za akcijo
<anny_> pokriti se z odejo in prespati to soboto
<anny_> evo...vsi spijo
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/mG2627ZyLlQ?t=6m16s
<Pepelka> True Confessions with Seth Rogen and Steve Wozniak - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Jimmy, Seth Rogen and Steve Wozniak play a game where they take turns confessing to a random fact, then interrogate each other to determine who was telling t...«
<CrazyLemon> ne spijo ne..sam shy so
<anny_> nisem vedela, da strašim ljudi
<CrazyLemon> ni strašenje če je nekdo sramežljiv!
 * anny_ poboža Kejzija po bučki
 * CrazyLemon purrs
<CrazyLemon> anny_ si pripravljena na LJ maraton?
<anny_> 2 sem letos že odtekla
<anny_> najbrž  ja
<anny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stGvIN1vFKI
<Pepelka> Kitten wakes up with meowing and purring - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Our little British Shorthair kitten, Paco :D Share the cuteness^^«
<anny_> it's so fluffy i'm gonna die
<CrazyLemon> anny_ a tečeš samo 10km? ali imaš v načrtu tudi 21?
<CrazyLemon> 'samo'
<anny_> "samo"?
<anny_> zaenkrat je moj domet 30 km
<CrazyLemon> anny_ a tečeš izključno 10km? ali imaš v načrtu tudi 21?*
<CrazyLemon> boljše? :p
<anny_> bolje
<anny_> naslednje leto grem na tapravega!
<CrazyLemon> 42?
<CrazyLemon> kam pa? berlin?
<anny_> ne, bom kar v ljubljani
<anny_> najbolje poznam progo
<anny_> raje bi šla na original v Grčijo
<CrazyLemon> a ga Å¡e vedno prirejajo?
<anny_> upam, da bo Grčija še obstajala :=
<CrazyLemon> Our packages are sold-out for 2015.
<CrazyLemon> očitno ga!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.athensmarathon.com/
<Pepelka> Athens Marathon - Run the Original Classic Course
<Pepelka> »Athens Marathon is the ultimate Classic Marathon experience. Apostolos Greek Tours offers you the best way to enjoy it without hassle«
<CrazyLemon> stran pa je tudi.. v takem stanju kot grčija
<CrazyLemon> aja..to ni uradna stran
<CrazyLemon> nvm
<anny_> propala ko' grčka
<anny_> taljani niso veliko boljši
<anny_> http://www.bavisela.it/
<Pepelka> Bavisela - Green Europe Marathon - Trieste 3 maggio 2015
<Pepelka> »Bavisela - Trieste 2015 - Green Europe Marathon, Half Marathon e Family - informazioni utili, regolamento, percorso e tutti gli eventi collaterali.«
<anny_> malo so se vseeno popravili
<CrazyLemon> a si že šla na tega ali je tudi ta v načrtu?
<anny_> v načrtu
<anny_> dobiti moram potrdilo osebnega zdravnika, da sem v stanju teči :)
<CrazyLemon> si noseča? :)
<anny_> haha
<CrazyLemon> torej nisi v 'tistem stanju' :D
<anny_> gre samo za to, da organizatorji prevalijo odgovornost na zdravnika, če pride do poškodbe
<anny_> nekam veliko si vas želi, da bi bila v "drugem stanju" :D
<anny_> potem bi bila šele zatežena :P
<CrazyLemon> ni bila želja..samo vprašanje :D
<anny_> hecam se
<CrazyLemon> nč.. chores are waiting.. bbl
<CrazyLemon> o/
<anny_> moji chores tudi čakajo...
<anny_> in bodo še nekaj časa :)
<zdobbie> VAI VAI
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuOOy3qlV9Q
<Pepelka> Elvis Sasso - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Great clip from madtv, Will Sasso plays Elvis who has been on to many drink and to many drugs.«
<CrazyLemon> how the hell do you disable twitter highlights notification na androidu?
<CrazyLemon> nevermind
<anny_> jailbreaking v root?
<CrazyLemon> hm?
<anny_> zbrišeš aplikacijo
<CrazyLemon> naah
<anny_> jaaaah
<yang> Internet revealed
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJJHukw9Lyc
<Pepelka> The Euro-IX video - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Internet Revealed, a film about IXPs (English version)«
<zdobersek> evo
<zdobersek> pridem domov, pa je nebo jasno
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 16.7°C @03.10.2015 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 77% severovzhodnik 1 m/s (3.6 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:00:29, Kulminacija: 10:49:18, Sončni zahod: 16:38:07
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 37min 38s, Luna je v ščipu
<anny_> zdobbie  - greš pač še enkrat ven
<CrazyLemon> dont
<anny_> bo dež?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a je kaj gob?
<CrazyLemon> in ali bom prejel po pošti kakšno
<anny_> gob je ful malo
<anny_> ni dovolj toplo
<CrazyLemon> seveda je
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 19.3°C @03.10.2015 11:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 74% severozahodnik 3 m/s (10.8 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:06:19, Kulminacija: 10:55:27, Sončni zahod: 16:44:35
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 38min 16s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> see
<zdobersek> so gobe
<zdobersek> storovke
<zdobersek> sam jih moras najt
<CrazyLemon> meh
<anny_> štorovke niso tako občutljive na temperaturo
 * CrazyLemon je samo lisičke pa jurčke
<anny_> kaj pa lisičke?
<CrazyLemon> pa tiste bele..'navadne'
<anny_> kukmaki?
<zdobersek> marele?
<CrazyLemon> naah..marele sux
<anny_> marele niso bele
<CrazyLemon> so
<anny_> pa Å¡e rima se!
<anny_> kukmaki so dobri vloženi kot šampinjoni
<anny_> mm
<CrazyLemon> !g kukmaki
<Pepelka> Agaricus - kukmaki - Gobarsko društvo Lisička Maribor http://www.gobe.si/Mikologija/Agaricus
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga..a vse gobe so kukmak :D
<anny_> ne vem katere
<anny_> ko so stare, se iz njih pokadi prah
<CrazyLemon> to sm slišal za določene ja.. ker niso bile dolgo v 'uporabi'
<CrazyLemon> :p
<anny_> lump
<CrazyLemon> nič..kosilo pa grand designs next.. o/
<anny_> dober tek
<pitastrudl> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTK7OSVHhcU
<Pepelka> Gobarska Tone Žagar - YouTube
<Pepelka> »ansambel Toneta Žagarja Gobarska«
<zdobbie> get rekt u fuckwad https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGlLLzw5_KM
<Pepelka> Planned Parenthood's Cecile Richards Shuts Down GOP Chair Over Abortion Chart - YouTube
<Pepelka> »more at msnbc.com«
<zdobbie> dz0ny in dota2 life http://i.imgur.com/CbP3e54.gifv
<anny_> zdobbie - carsko, haha!
<pitastrudl> zdobbie did you notice the stripes
<pitastrudl> 10/10 gif
<zdobersek> na kombinezonih? kaj je z njimi?
<anny_> posebna enota?
<pitastrudl> kao trenirka
<pitastrudl> a veš
<pitastrudl> rusi
<pitastrudl> pa to
<pitastrudl> k majo skos trenirke
<pitastrudl> itd
<anny_> niso to čefurji? :)
<pitastrudl> tudi ja
<zdobersek> gdo je cefur?
<anny_> zu fahren - dojč
<CrazyLemon> men se lula
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: as bil na giru
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek danes? ne..včeraj je bil giro
<CrazyLemon> ne bo vsak dan je bela cesta!
<zdobersek> wat en kek
<zdobersek> een*
<CrazyLemon> enn*
<zdobersek> nope
<CrazyLemon> eee*?
<zdobersek> could you fucking not
<CrazyLemon> not
<anny_> kaj tle dogaja?
<zdobersek> not
<anny_> ok, moški pogovori...*se odtihotapi stran*
<zdobersek> ?
<zdobersek> http://i.imgur.com/myhnu8A.gif
<zdobersek> http://i.imgur.com/HjaUy76.gif
<pitastrudl> zdobersek tist CT k ma adidas črte na obleki
<zdobersek> ah, mladci
<anny_> jep
<zdobersek> pitastrudl: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAvXgTCGCdU
<Pepelka> Ćefur - Magnifico - YouTube
<Pepelka> »mb 26.12.2014«
<anny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dw89vs-SGLg
<Pepelka> Ljubljančan izve da je Janša mandatar - YouTube
<yang> Lep dan za sprehod
<pitastrudl> da
<zdobersek> fyfi http://www.delo.si/znanje/infoteh/posledice-padca-internetne-nevtralnosti-bomo-obcutili-vsi.html
<Pepelka> Posledice padca internetne nevtralnosti bomo občutili vsi
<Pepelka> »Nadnacionalni ponudniki bodo najbolj atraktivne vsebine in storitve zaprli na svoja omrežja, internet bo le še za reveže.«
<anny_> prestopili bomo na temno stran!
<CrazyLemon> a mi kdo prosim napiše kere tipke so desno od spacea?
<CrazyLemon> pucam tipkovnico pa sem jih pomešal in ne vem katera pride kam
<CrazyLemon> slovenska tipkovnica of course
<idioterna> daskeyboard mam tko da tezko recem :)
<idioterna> ampak vem kako grejo
<CrazyLemon> shoot
<idioterna> altgr, super/win, rightclick/contextmenu, control
<jabuk> http://rack.0.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2ViL2hpZ2hzY2hvb2xtLjI4YjJhLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/4755556e/b82/high-school-musical-victory.jpg
<CrazyLemon> hvala
<zdobersek> lololololololo
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/fugees.jpg
<zdobersek> Joze Pucnik, yyyyyy
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/z-mulci-na-brniku.jpg
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/z-mulci-pod-dc-6.jpg
<idioterna> i aint seen no joze pucnik
<zdobersek> seveda ne
<zdobersek> k se je ogradil
<yang> https://bou.si/pic/z-mulci-na-brniku.jpg ta je dobra
<yang> uf DC-6, to se spomnim ko sem bil jaz tok star kot tvoja otroka, ko sta me starsa peljala to pogledat na Brnik :)
<yang> Zanimivo, da je se vedno tam
<yang> Sam takrat je pisalo gor JAT
<CrazyLemon> done!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/mastersofdirt/videos/10153577662886796/
<Pepelka> Masters of Dirt | Facebook
<Pepelka> »the Twingo«
<CrazyLemon> tale pa obvlada :D
<yang> mogoce je skejter
<upd> lol
<dz0ny> zdobbie: true :)
<krt57> uh skejter gvišn
<zdobbie> COMBO 2x
<zdobbie> I just don't know what to do with myself
<zdobbie> THUN THUN
<CrazyLemon> masturbate
<CrazyLemon> thun thun thun
<zdobbie> ..
<zdobbie> ...
<zdobbie> *
<zdobbie> topkek murica https://twitter.com/dylanmatt/status/650363404994117632
<Pepelka> Dylan Matthews auf Twitter: "If the US had the gun death rate of the UK, only 727 people would die from guns per year http://t.co/Xkf9wxjwUx http://t.co/EDGZXU2dba"
<yang> "I’ve spent a third of my life building software based on Stallman’s four freedoms, and I’ve been astonished by the results. WordPress wouldn’t be here if it weren’t for those freedoms, and it couldn’t have evolved the way it has." - Matt Mullenweg, co-founder of WordPress
<idioterna> yang: ok, zdej vidm zakaj morm nehat podpirat fsf pa stallmana
<CrazyLemon> oh snap
<idioterna> seriously, wordpress!
<CrazyLemon> seriously, stallman church!
<CrazyLemon> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-m1kKKMHLudI/VhAVGwYqnlI/AAAAAAAAT_o/T6Nvy3miK-8/s414-no/incaseoffire.jpg
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> hud
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<yang> idioterna: zakaj ?
<yang> mene pa caka donacija v januarju
<yang> z veseljem podpiram FSF
<yang> To je se najmanj kar lahko vrnem nekomu ki se je spomnil GPL
<yang> glede na to, da lahko vse programe uporabljam zastonj
<idioterna> yang: zato k ce ne bi podpirov teh kljukcev potem mogoce ne bi blo wordpressa
<idioterna> pa bi bla ena kuga manj na svetu
<yang> glih obratno je
<yang> oni so izbrali GPL licenco
<yang> ne Stallman njih
<yang> pa niste vi na zemanti delali plugine za wordpress, zdaj pa govoris o kugi..
<idioterna> kako bi pa lahko vedu da je kuga, ce ne bi poznal?
<yang> jah to laho reces za marsikateri softwer
<yang> tko da je irelevantno
<idioterna> aja, da je?
<yang> men se zdi wordpress cist ok za izdelavo spletnih strani
<idioterna> mislis za remote shell z vgrajenim blogom?
<CrazyLemon> a govoriš o joomli ali wordpressu?
<idioterna> ja k je taka razlika ane :)
<CrazyLemon> je!
<yang> ziher je bolj varno po defaultu kt Android
<yang> pa appsi na Androidu k so res virusi
<idioterna> po cem to sklepas?
<idioterna> k po statistiki ocitno ne
<yang> no saj je vseeno
<yang> nihce ti ne zapoveduje da uporabljas XY softwer ane
<yang> ce menis da ni zadosti kvaliteten
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo.. že 6 let sem na androidu pa mi še noben virus ni nabil računa ali kakorkoli škodil
<CrazyLemon> očitno imam sam tadobre viruse!
<yang> ce bi to napisal za iphone bi se ti smejal
<CrazyLemon> ker.. so na iphoneu tahudi virusi?
<yang> ne, ker ne mores dokazati da ne skodi
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti lahko dokažeš da škodi?
<yang> ja pise na FSF o tem
<idioterna> surely!
<CrazyLemon> ahh..the church of stallman
<CrazyLemon> raje grem spat preden me yang spreobrne v stallmanista
<CrazyLemon> ln
<yang> vsakic ko izdajo novi iphone, napisejo na FSF katere nove skodljive funkcije ima, mobilni telefon kateri koli neodvisno od OS-a je pac spyware
<yang> vazno da ne postanes Stalinist
<dz0ny> https://i.imgur.com/N0YJuhS.jpg
#ubuntu-si 2015-10-04
<zdobbie> HACKER YOU'LL BE FREEE https://twitter.com/Zakkai/status/650464691664363520
<Pepelka> Zak Rogoff auf Twitter: "Beautiful rendering of the free software song w original Bulgarian folk harmonies. #FSF30 http://t.co/9pP8GYUpDz"
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobbie> eh
<zdobbie> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 11.6°C @04.10.2015 4:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 95% jugovzhodnik 1.4 m/s (5.0 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:01:47, Kulminacija: 10:48:59, Sončni zahod: 16:36:11
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 34min 24s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> aaaaand the Sun has risen
<zdobbie> O WHAT A DAY
<yang> zdobbie: http://www.gnu.org/music/FreeSWSong.ogg tale je bl kul
<pitastrudl> jutro
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nU5cMZymSr0
<Pepelka> Black Bear Gnaws on Delta 15s Seakayak in Berg Bay, Alaska - YouTube
<Pepelka> »@MerryChirps on Twitter and @MerryMaryMix on Instagram During a solo kayak trip, intended to go from from Ketchikan, Alaska to Petersburg, Alask, a bear atta...«
<CrazyLemon> holy sh1t this is awesome
<pitastrudl> pozna kdo koga na obali ki prodaja kaki zelo poceni kolo
<CrazyLemon> js poznam eno
<CrazyLemon> ime ji je bolha
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bolha.com/rekreacija-sport/kolesarstvo/kolesa/mestna-kolesa/kolo-nemske-izdelave-1300822445.html?aclct=1443601177
<Pepelka> kolo nemške izdelave :: bolha.com
<Pepelka> »prodam kolo nemške izdelave. kolo je lepo ohranjeno brezhibno.prodam za simbolično ceno zaradi pomankanja prostora. po dogovoru«
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ^
<CrazyLemon> vsi hipsterji ti bodo zavidali!
<CrazyLemon> če pa želiš bit roadracer pa http://www.bolha.com/rekreacija-sport/kolesarstvo/kolesa/ostala-kolesa/kolo-pony-1300802897.html?aclct=1443604699
<Pepelka> kolo pony :: bolha.com
<Pepelka> »Prodan kolo (pony) italijanske znamke Aurora. Ima sprednjo in zadnjo luč na dinamo, na balanci ima še dodatne 2 luči, nosilec za pijačo in zelo glasno«
<pitastrudl> ja sem videl CrazyLemon, sam sprašujem če kdo slučajno tudi prodaja
<pitastrudl> :)
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 14.8°C @04.10.2015 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 88% vzhodnik 1 m/s (3.6 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:04:41, Kulminacija: 10:51:59, Sončni zahod: 16:39:16
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 34min 35s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> LEAVE KAYAK ALONE
<pitastrudl> nein
<pitastrudl> .vreme kp
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 19.6°C @04.10.2015 8:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 75% jugovzhodnik 3.1 m/s (11.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:07:35, Kulminacija: 10:55:08, Sončni zahod: 16:42:41
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 35min 06s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> bljad
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<pitastrudl> danes pretežno oblažno z veliko zdobbie-ja
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl vsi oni tudi prodajajo.. :)
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon ja sprašujem če kdo tukaj proda kakega ali ima kakega odveč
<pitastrudl> itd
<pitastrudl> mam enga KTMa v lj sam nevem če bi ga glih v tisti kolsarnici puščal
<zdobbie> a si kej gambler
<pitastrudl> bl ne
<zdobbie> v nedeljo sprasujes, k smo lih 4je naokol
<pitastrudl> pa dobr
<zdobbie> v kanalu, kjer nkol ni vec k 30 ljudi, od tega 8 aktivnih
<CrazyLemon> tudi če bi bil ponedeljek.. sm edini z obale tko da ne.. nimam nič za prodat :D
<zdobbie> a damo v topic?
<zdobbie> just in case
<pitastrudl> lahko ja
<pitastrudl> :D
<zdobbie> enhance me!
 * pitastrudl enchances zdobbie 
<zdobbie> enchance?
<pitastrudl> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<zdobbie> wat een copy-paste
<pitastrudl> lmao
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl lahk ti pa prodam obroča za kolo! pa 3 zračnice!
<zdobbie> it's a start
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: well??
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie i am..ty for asking
<CrazyLemon> kako si pa ti?
<zdobbie> pitastrudl: zal, bos najbrz se naprej brez kolesa
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 14.8°C @04.10.2015 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 88% vzhodnik 1 m/s (3.6 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:04:41, Kulminacija: 10:51:59, Sončni zahod: 16:39:16
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 34min 35s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: drugac sem kul
<zdobbie> 10x
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<pitastrudl> zdobbie i cri
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon tebe pa uporabim kot ogrodje? .D
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl niga pls..i may be well built but you cant touch this *insert sizzling sound effect*
<pitastrudl> ayy lmao
<CrazyLemon> aye mofo!
<pitastrudl> uporablja kdo kake task managerje? oz kak si zapiske/to-do liste delate
 * CrazyLemon uporablja google keep pa google calendar
<pitastrudl> fair enough
<pitastrudl> zaenkrat mam js Å¡e vse v google tasks
<pitastrudl> nism najdu še načina exportat v google keep
<slax0r> jutro
<pitastrudl> lp
 * yang povabi CrazyLemon na boljši trg v Ljubljano
<yang> bolšji
<yang> boljšak
<yang> A mate v Kopru bolšjaka ?
<idioterna> ne, popovica majo
<pitastrudl> lel
<yang> a ni to skor isto
<yang> idioterna: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jG4OQL8WxUo
<Pepelka> Lačni Franz - Naša Lidija je pri vojakih [HD] - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Pozno ponoči za mizo sedim. Skozi okno vidim le sebe. Joj, pa kako srečen bi bil, če v šipi bi videl še tebe. Včeraj sem ti poslal paket, stvari, ki si jih ž...«
<yang> zdej kradem dol diskografijo
<yang> A je kle kaksen stajerc da mi obrazlozi kaj pomeni Gušter ?
<idioterna> guster je nub
<idioterna> po stajersk
<CrazyLemon> tist k gušta? :D
<CrazyLemon> yang ne nimamo..vsaj ne da bi vedel
<CrazyLemon> imamo pa kmetijski sejem!
<yang> nub ?
<yang> to pa je bil prevod
<idioterna> a ne ves kaj je nub?
<yang> newbie ?
<idioterna> ja
<yang> novinec oz vojaski rekrut
<yang> nabornik
<idioterna> ja
<lynxlynx> novak ;)
<CrazyLemon> .yt slow skies ice cream
<jabuk> Ice Cream-Slow Skies https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vElyXzmq4hg
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Corebird, WINE, GNOME-Pie: Linux App Update Roundup  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/mFF4eknesxI/roundup-of-recent-linux-app-updates
<CrazyLemon> ZDAJ je pa sonce.. stupid weather
<idioterna> roundup eh? has monstanto written all over it!
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: problem gone
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: no mo battery waste
<zdobbie> rebootu sem phone
<zdobbie> sooo
<zdobbie> thanks for not helping?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie for now ... :)
<zdobbie> kay
<pitastrudl> betterbatterystats
<zdobbie> om
<zdobbie> .com
<CrazyLemon> to je for free na xda
<zdobbie> .com
<CrazyLemon> its .org actually
<zdobbie> .si
<pitastrudl> ne
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobbie> eyyyy
<pitastrudl> rip
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xu8UyAq2Tqw
<Pepelka> Rudimental - Give you up - HD Live at Maroquinerie, Paris (30 September 2013) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »http://www.facebook.com/000MadMan000 http://www.twitter.com/000MadMan000«
<zdobbie> wait for it
<CrazyLemon> or dont
<CrazyLemon> dobro uro oz. več sem se ukvarjal z tp-link usb routerjem in huawei usb modemom
<CrazyLemon> in nisem naredu nič!
<yang> a nisi prebral navodil ?
<CrazyLemon> niga pls.. nism js iz tvojega neighborhooda da ne znam brat
<yang> ja sej razumet mors tud
<CrazyLemon> v redu je troll.. imam bl pametnega dela kot pa tukaj trolla hranit
<idioterna> ni trol, res je tolk cudn
<yang> no dej idioterna ti se spoznas pomagaj mu
<yang> da ne bos zgubljal casa na zenskih forumih
<idioterna> keri forumi so pa zenski?
<yang> tja kamor hodis klepetat
<idioterna> slo-tech?
<idioterna> tist je sausage fest
<idioterna> je pa velik teb podobnih, k podpirajo organiziran kriminal
<yang> ja kr povej
<yang> tist kar si men povedu, men je nerodn
<idioterna> a da je na portugalskem, kjer droge niso vec protizakonite, manj zadrogirancov pa vec ljudi v rehabilitaciji?
<idioterna> it's a well known fact
<yang> zakaj zdaj tukaj trolas da jaz podpiram organiziran kriminal , obrazlozi to in ne obrekuj me in ne siri neresnic
<yang> ker se vse javno logira
<idioterna> ja reku si da podpiras trenutni rezim, kjer ma distribucijo drog cez organiziran kriminal
<yang> kaj si pa ti napisu, a res zelis da pastam sem ?
<idioterna> da bi rad da do droge prides legalno, z receptom od zdravnika, drogo pa dobis v lekarni, kjer je delezna tolk stroge kontrole kot vsa ostala zdravila
<yang> ja pac cuden si
<idioterna> jaz sem cuden, ti pa podpiras organiziran kriminal.
<idioterna> fine.
<yang> ti bi moral v ameriki zivet, prjav se da bi na guglu delal
<yang> dost podobn razmisljas kt americani
<idioterna> to si neki zamesal
<idioterna> v ameriki so se taki kot ti domislili vojno proti drogam
<zdobbie> like a marquez https://www.facebook.com/fabinhosofrenciaoficial/videos/497504593757495/
<Pepelka> Fabinho Sofrência | Facebook
<Pepelka> »Sente o ronco ... Quem pilota tá aqui!Marca o amigo que curte uma mil e «
<yang> v ameriki je vse legaln pa istocasno vse preopovedan
<yang> ti bi se ze znasel tm
<idioterna> ti bi pa rad da je tut pr nas tko
<idioterna> ocitno
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kaj te muč?
<yang> ne ti bi rad, spreminjal zakonodajo na slabse
<zdobbie> ne ti
<zdobbie> ne, ti!!
<yang> ti zdobbie
<yang> ti !
<zdobbie> pa ti CrazyLemon
<yang> un pa sploh
<zdobbie> but for real
<zdobbie> yang: zakaj je alkohol potem dovoljen?
<yang> zato da ima drzava neka jod tega
<yang> a zdej je treba pa vse zivo legaliziral al kaj
<zdobbie> lololololo
<zdobbie> !g colorado marijuana tax profit
<Pepelka> Colorado Marijuana Tax Data | Department of Revenue https://www.colorado.gov/pacific/revenue/colorado-marijuana-tax-data
<zdobbie> tl;dr: samo v Juliju 2015 so pobral $10mio
<zdobbie> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/colorado-marijuana-tax-revenue-2015_560053c4e4b00310edf806d3
<Pepelka> ​Revenue From Colorado Marijuana Tax Expected To Double In 2015
<zdobbie> da loh graf gledas
<zdobbie> poj se pa povej, koliko ljudi se predozira na travi
<zdobbie> in koliko na alkoholu
<idioterna> pa kolk jih avte voz pa koga ubije na alkotu
<idioterna> pa kolk na travi
<idioterna> pa kolk na horsu
<idioterna> pravilno doziran mdma je pa itak manj skodljiv kot kava
<idioterna> in ma vecji in bolj ponovljiv ucink
<yang> jao ej
<yang> to smo se mi menili v srednji soli
<yang> ne pa zdaj
<zdobbie> alas, nothing has changed(?)
<yang> verjetno lahko zbrskas kje uradne podatke al pa gres na CMZ pa ti bodo dali podatke ven, ce jih vprasas, verjetno vodijo statistiko koliko ljudi se zdravi od cesa
<idioterna> od mdma se zihr nihce ne zdravi
<idioterna> ce si predoziral mas itak permanent brain damage
<idioterna> ce nisi pa nimas ucinkov
<yang> no naslednjic ko bos koga poznal k je debel, mu rec da nej kr MDMA zacne jemat
<idioterna> ah ne to pa ni pametn
<yang> da nima stranskih ucinkov
<idioterna> za take so amfetamini velik bols
<idioterna> ampak itak bom v prvi vrsti predlagal kolesarjenje
<yang> ja bolj zdravo sigurno
<zdobbie> but cars
<idioterna> ne vem ce voznja z avtomobilom kej pomaga proti prekomerni telesni tezi
<zdobbie> ne, pravim, da je kolesarjenje se vedno nevarno zarad avtomobilistov
<zdobbie> k so slucajno se pod vplivom alkohola
<CrazyLemon> ali amfetaminov!
<CrazyLemon> ali bog ne daj.. KAVE!
<zdobbie> al marijuane!!
<yang> CrazyLemon: lol
<zdobbie> al pa zamujajo
<zdobbie> kreteni
<CrazyLemon> word
<zdobbie> in se jim mora potem cel svet prilagajat
<CrazyLemon> double word
<idioterna> ja te k so na kofetu so kr nevarni
<idioterna> moja sodelovka si je kupla nov avto, k se ni varno pocutla v prejsnm
<zdobbie> dejmo se to ilegalizirat pol
<idioterna> bivsa sodelovka
<zdobbie> delegalizirat?
<CrazyLemon> zdaj zihr vozi bmwja
<zdobbie> such a Zemanta thing
<idioterna> ne, prej je citroena c3, zdej ma pa audi r8
<CrazyLemon> lol
<zdobbie> I was joking, but he was not
<CrazyLemon> makes sense..more horse power == safety
<yang> 18:19 <idioterna> js nocem da moji otroci v soli dobijo drogo od dilerja
<yang> 18:19 <idioterna> js hocem da gredo po recept za drogo k zdravniku
<yang> 20:47 <+idioterna> pravilno doziran mdma je pa itak manj skodljiv kot kava
<zdobbie> idioterna: as ti enkrat na slo-tech sleparja lepu in spodi razlozu, da je to tvoj naslednji buy, ker da je se najbolj varen?
<yang> idioterna: a si ti dons MDMA namesto kave vzel, da take stresas ?
<idioterna> yang: kaj od tega pa ni res?
<idioterna> zdobbie: ni bil slepar
<idioterna> liebherr t 282b je bil
<idioterna> k js sm ekolosko zaveden
<zdobbie> works as well
<idioterna> pa ne bi kupvou teh naprav k svinjajo
<idioterna> liebherr je pa elektrodizl
<zdobbie> od VW sploh ne
<idioterna> isto k prius prakticno
<idioterna> pa se vec kojnov ma k audi r8
<idioterna> da me neb baba zajebavala
<idioterna> Power: 3,500 horsepower (2,600 kW)
<idioterna> kr dobr
<idioterna> za v trgovino
<zdobbie> ipak to ni tekmovanje v ticomerstvu
<idioterna> pa ksn izlet v hribe
<zdobbie> ona pa bi loh itak pod tvojim kolesjem sibala
<CrazyLemon> Moč motorja (neto)	3650 KM (DDC/MTU) ali 3500 KM (Cummins)
<idioterna> ja sej to je pa drug plus
<idioterna> nc ne oviras prometa
<idioterna> un k se hoce se komot zguzva pod tabo
<idioterna> mogoce edin uni k nasprot vozjo majo problem
<idioterna> pa uni k bi sli po plocniku
<idioterna> tam k mas gume pac
<idioterna> yang: dej mi napis s cim od napisanga mas problem no
<yang> sam pogruntej
<idioterna> ja kar se mene tice bi ti rad da moji otroc pr dilerju dobivajo drogo
<yang> aja ?
<idioterna> ja
<yang> a si jih ze oklasificiral da bojo narkomani ?
<idioterna> kaksno zvezo ma pa to?
<idioterna> a si ti narkoman?
<yang> jah tko si napisu
<zdobbie> as ti narkoman, ce kupis piksno uniona?
<idioterna> ma sej mi je priznal da vsak nov let sampanc spije
<idioterna> tko da ocitno je
<idioterna> zdravt se pa tut ne bo su, bo reku da to ni nc tacga
<yang> zakaj jih raje ne bi poucil kot zgledni oce o nevarnostih droge
<idioterna> kasnih nevarnostih?
<idioterna> droge so nevarne izkljucno v primeru da jih narobe uporabljas
<idioterna> no pa tut v primeru da te druzba sili da jih kupujes pri mafiji
<yang> mah, glej grem rajs nekaj pojest
<idioterna> namest v trafiki
<idioterna> no povej mi kolk je mrtvih od marihuane
<idioterna> da vidmo kok so droge nevarne
<yang> brezveze debatirat s tabo glede drog, porok in avtov
<idioterna> ja ni brezveze
<idioterna> ocitno se lahko se velik naucis
<yang> haha
<zdobbie> wat een narco https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-YppiJHwoeVc/AAAAAAAAAAI/AAAAAAAAAGk/8WOGG_KE_dQ/s120-c/photo.jpg
<yang> zdobbie: a to je CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> nope
<zdobbie> to je par let nazaj
<CrazyLemon> to je 'narco'..sej ti je napisal
<zdobbie> vprasanje, kako zaradi drog izgleda danes
<yang> hahaha
<yang> verjetno majo kak sod vina v kleti
<CrazyLemon> ali..kako izgleda sedaj tale boney kid https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Bto7zUNIMAAXFqe.jpg:large ko ima očala!
<yang> ce so tapravi primorci bi skor moral met
<zdobbie> konkretni dealerji
<zdobbie> ce mas pa par sadik, ti pa izvajajo teror
<idioterna> uletijo specjalci, ker so sadike nevarne
<idioterna> od njih sicer ni se nihce umrl
<yang> idioterna: ti mors res na konzultacijo it na CMZ
<idioterna> najhujs kar je blo je da je par se jih prevec smejal da bi loh s kozolca dol splezal
<zdobbie> po celi Sloveniji pa mali pivovarji
<idioterna> pojma nimam kaj je CMZ
<zdobbie> Bosko pa for whatever reason na Dobu
<yang> pa se tam pozanimati okol dejstev pa vprasat ce je kdo umrl od predoziranja s THC pa ti bodo povedal
<yang> idioterna: ne bos verjel, ljudje so lahko alergicni na marsikaj, sploh ce kaksni otroci dobijo koncentrirano konopljo
<yang> tko da je lahko kot posledica tudi smrt
<yang> v skrajnem primeru
<idioterna> neverjetno
<zdobbie> dejmo pol orescke prepovedad
<zdobbie> prepovedat*
<idioterna> zbudi me ko bodo arasidi prepovedani
<zdobbie> miro@gov.si
<yang> ampak ti govoris o drogah kot da so manj skodljive kot kava in pivo tko da brezveze je debatirat
<idioterna> ker je vec mrtvih od arasidov kot o THC
<zdobbie> dej mu razjasni
<idioterna> yang: ce si na kavo alergicn TE UBIJE
<idioterna> ce jo pijes.
<idioterna> isto za pivo velja
<idioterna> yet, somehow, your logic just blows those away
<yang> ja sigurno je ze kdo tut od tega umrl
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> veliko vec jih je od tega umrl
<idioterna> kot od marihuane
<idioterna> ceprav marihuano vsak dan uporabljajo milijoni ljudi
<yang> sej zate so pravl da si itak hasisar
<idioterna> valda da so
<idioterna> sej vsi ljudje k majo predsodke neumnosti govorijo
<idioterna> vkljucno s tabo
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<yang> idioterna: ampak sem ti povedal, da v tisti zdruzbi ljudi pred leti so vsi kadili travo in se rekreativno drogirali in vsi so bili vneti zagovorniki legalizacije
<idioterna> yang: http://www.americanscientist.org/issues/pub/the-toxicity-of-recreational-drugs/4
<Pepelka> The Toxicity of Recreational Drugs » American Scientist
<idioterna> yang: ja, in?
<yang> ti se tko obnasas kot uni
<idioterna> aja?
<idioterna> js ne kadim trave
<yang> tud podobne razoge navajas
<idioterna> kako se pol obnasam tko kot uni?
<idioterna> aja?
<idioterna> kaksne razloge so pa oni navajal?
<yang> ja iste kot ti, da je droga neskodljiva
<idioterna> a so rekl da nocjo da bi se njihovi otroc z drogo prvic srecal v ozki ulici
<idioterna> js nism reku da je droga neskodljiva
<yang> sej marihuano bodo najverjetneje kar hitro legalizirali po vzoru ZDA
<idioterna> tut zakl cementa ni neskodljiv
<yang> kaj pa je se dobrega Amerika prinesla
<idioterna> ce ti iz tretga stuka na glavo pade
<idioterna> pa ni prepovedan.
<idioterna> yang: krompir?
<yang> pa TTIP
<idioterna> ttip pa ne vem ce je amerika prnesla
<yang> moja vecerja je nared
<idioterna> yang: http://www.americanscientist.org/Libraries/images/2006330104938_847.jpg
<idioterna> takole stanje mamo
<idioterna> in ti to podpiras
<idioterna> sram te je lahko
<CrazyLemon> sam oral bi..perverznež!
<idioterna> kolk mal ti je do socloveka
<zdobbie> TTIP dobra stvar? bro what u smoking?
<idioterna> yang: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/01/03/marijuana-overdose_n_4538580.html
<Pepelka> Here's An Updated Tally Of All The People Who Have Ever Died From A Marijuana Overdose
<Pepelka> »With recreational pot now for sale in Colorado and widespread confusion over a recent satirical story that jokingly claimed 37 people had already died of a marijuana overdose, we figured it might be a«
<yang> hehe ja Huffington post
<idioterna> sej citira research
<dz0ny> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<pitastrudl_> fak
<pitastrudl_> kva ga je deževal na avtocesti
<pitastrudl> res preveč
<pitastrudl> na eni točki smo moral it 30km/h ker se ni nič videlo
<pitastrudl> rip
<yang> klimo mors vkljucit takrat
<yang> da se odrosi
<yang> ce jo imas
<yang> pa nikol met zadihtanih sip
<yang> malo pripres tok da ne gre dez noter
<pitastrudl> yang ja ni blo kondenzacije na steklih
<pitastrudl> pač tok je dežval
<pitastrudl> da je bla vidljivost skor na nič
<pitastrudl> pa na cesto je isto tok padal da si črte kom ividu
<pitastrudl> vidu*
#ubuntu-si 2016-10-03
<Pepelka7>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: RAID 10/5 (diski različne velikosti), NAS, multimedia center  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43950#Comment_43950
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QGd9msQtAM#t=2m57s ? heh
<Pepelka7> Arnold Schwarzenegger - Very Rare Shots - YouTube
<Pepelka7> »Arnold Schwarzenegger rare sequence. Arnold Schwarzenegger unusual footage. Special images of Arnold Schwarzenegger's life.«
<dz0ny> .imdb westworld
<jabuk1> Westworld |21 Nov 1973 88 min| Action, Sci-Fi, Thriller
<jabuk1> A robot malfunction creates havoc and terror for unsuspecting vacationers at a futuristic, adult-themed amusement park.
<jabuk1> IMDB:7.1/10 (28,058 glasov) | Tomato: 6.9/10 35 reviews (users: 3.5/5 15154 reviews)
<jabuk1> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0070909
<dz0ny> .imdb westworld tv
<jabuk1> Ne najdem!
<CrazyLemon> !g westworld
<Pepelka7> Westworld (TV Series 2016– ) - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0475784/
<CrazyLemon> :p
<matjaz> .imdb westworld 2016
<jabuk1> Ne najdem!
<matjaz> :O
<napsy> jutro
<dz0ny> it's interesting, but not that much yet
<dz0ny> zgleda da bo jurski park brez dinozavrov
<speed-> hail!
<slax0r> sieg hail!
<slax0r> arbeit macht frei!
<pitastrudl> kaj naj bi bila oblika reference pri upn/sepa nalog?
<speed-> SI99
<speed-> :D
<metalcamp> slax0r, speed-: heil je pravilno
<pitastrudl> speed- ja gledam tukaj te dokumentacije pa ni nič jasno razlozeno
<pitastrudl> zakaj tako komplicirajo, wtf
<pitastrudl> http://www.nlb.si/navodila-upn
<pitastrudl> nikjer ne najdem jasne razlage cemu naj bi to sluzilo
<pitastrudl> samo hocem nekomu nekaj nakazat
<matjaz> vrzi poj same nule
<matjaz> kodo pa OTHR
<speed-> SI99 samo napisi
<speed-> pa je to to
<speed-> metalcamp a ja?
<pitastrudl> ok
<speed-> kdo bi vedel :p
<pitastrudl> hvala :D
<speed-> koliko jih cujem se ne pozdravljajo z sieg hail haha
<pitastrudl> moin moin
<pitastrudl> https://youtu.be/K9CgSjQDAvE
<Pepelka7> How to Slav your car - How to be slav - YouTube
<Pepelka7> »Ten easy steps showing you how to make your car more Slav. Grab your boring car and make it slav with this tutorial. Watch whole series on How to be slav: ht...«
<speed-> supa schnell !
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> vroom vroom
<speed-> danes bo pizdarija
<speed-> spal sem samo 2 uri
<speed-> tak da bom samo na kavo danes laufal
<speed-> :D
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl več oblik reference je.. maš SI12 maš SI99 pa še nekaj SI00 etc.
<CrazyLemon> če nič ne piše o referenci potem daš si99
<Pepelka7>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu Software Can Now Show Screenshots for Snap Apps  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/9DY6TTuITao/ubuntu-software-can-now-show-screenshots-snap-apps
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/jgamblin/Mirai-Source-Code
<Pepelka7> GitHub - jgamblin/Mirai-Source-Code: Leaked Mirai Source Code for Research/IoC Development Purposes
<Pepelka7> »Mirai-Source-Code - Leaked Mirai Source Code for Research/IoC Development Purposes«
<speed-> duh
<speed-> https://github.com/jgamblin/Mirai-Source-Code/blob/master/mirai/bot/scanner.c
<Pepelka7> Mirai-Source-Code/scanner.c at master · jgamblin/Mirai-Source-Code · GitHub
<Pepelka7> »Mirai-Source-Code - Leaked Mirai Source Code for Research/IoC Development Purposes«
<speed-> glej kdo passworda ne menja si to zasluzi :D
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/half2me/embeddedfun
<Pepelka7> GitHub - half2me/embeddedfun: Hacking Security Cameras Hollywood Style at Hacker Halted 2015
<Pepelka7> »embeddedfun - Hacking Security Cameras Hollywood Style at Hacker Halted 2015«
<CrazyLemon> nič novega v bistvu :)
<Matthai> meni je sicer všeč tista fora s static imageom
<Matthai> drugače pa ja,... nič novega
<CrazyLemon> katera fora?
<Matthai> https://youtu.be/B8DjTcANBx0?t=1781
<Pepelka7> Black Hat 2013 - Exploiting Network Surveillance Cameras Like a Hollywood Hacker - YouTube
<Pepelka7> »Craig Heffner«
<Matthai> ko podtakne kameri static image
<Pepelka7>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu 16.04 Now Available in Latest Windows 10 Insider Update  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/F_2rrve0ahA/windows-10-linux-subsystem-ubuntu-16-04
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/jgamblin/Mirai-Source-Code/blob/master/mirai/cnc/admin.go#L63      rusi..kdo drug
<Pepelka7> Mirai-Source-Code/admin.go at master · jgamblin/Mirai-Source-Code · GitHub
<Pepelka7> »Mirai-Source-Code - Leaked Mirai Source Code for Research/IoC Development Purposes«
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk1> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<msevwork> zdravo fantje
<msevwork> lep pozdrav iz kem.inšt.
<CrazyLemon> pozdravljene stare gate
<msevwork> :D
<msevwork> dons sm razrešu sam par linux težav :D
<CrazyLemon> i have hard time believing that
<msevwork> res no
<msevwork> sem clo bral mal output od programov :D
<msevwork> sam en alias mi ne ratal zrihtat
<msevwork> rata*
<dz0ny> a nis ti kemik?
<CrazyLemon> farmacevt!
<metalcamp> farmacevt bi pa ja moral met bralno razumevanje v nulo izpiljeno :P
<speed-> haha tocno to kar je metalcamp rekel :D
<matjaz> za rojstni dan mu man page od vseh možnih pizdarij naprintamo s fontom 6 pa zložimo kot tiste skripte v škatlicah od tablet
<matjaz> pa naj bere
<matjaz> :D
<msevwork> mi farmacevti smpcje beremo na računalniku
<msevwork> ne pa na listku
<msevwork> pa vi mate same dostop do pil-ov ne do smpcjev
<msevwork> zj morm pogruntat kko zalaufam eno fortran skripto
<CrazyLemon> run fortran run ?
<msevwork> ana_hyd_wt    ana_hyd_wt.o  apndx.o   rdstr.f  water.dcd
<msevwork> ana_hyd_wt.f  apndx.f       makefile  rdstr.o  water.pdb
<msevwork> teli fajli so
<msevwork> zihr ./ana_hyd_wt water.dcd water.pdb
<msevwork> al kko
<matjaz> fortran, wau
<msevwork> upam da nism enga vozla na clusterju zavozlal
<msevwork> Message from syslogd@compute-3-8 at Oct  3 13:41:10 ...
<msevwork>  kernel: Dazed and confused, but trying to continue
<msevwork> ker je dazed and confused
<msevwork> :D
 * CrazyLemon čaka na tweet @kemijski z vsebino "Trenutno je naš cluster down. Prosimo za razumevanje."
<msevwork> haha
<dz0ny> farmacevt bi pa ja moral met bralno razumevanje v nulo izpiljeno :P
<dz0ny> če ne z leti pa s tableti
<dz0ny> on si jih dobesedno sam nardi
<dz0ny> neotropike recmo :)
<CrazyLemon> !g neotropik
<Pepelka7> Slike za poizvedbo neotropik neotropik
<dz0ny> !g nootropic drugs
<Pepelka7> Nootropic - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nootropic
<msevwork> sj sm lepo čez pršu čez faks
<msevwork> sam pač pri programiranju mal šepam :D
<msevwork> haha
<msevwork> mogoče me bo moj šef nauču :)
<msevwork> k je fizik
<CrazyLemon> pri branju ti šepaš
<CrazyLemon> drugo je sam posledica ^
<dz0ny> willing to read
<dz0ny> willingness
<slax0r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wooGSr7k1-s
<Pepelka7> I was elected to lead not to read - YouTube
<Pepelka7> »I was elected to lead not to read«
<metalcamp> CrazyLemon: haha
<metalcamp> msevwork: will help for nootropic(s) :>
<msevwork> skoz mi flickera zaslon kle v službi
<msevwork> neki ni uredu z driverji grafične
<speed-> zahtevaj novo!
<speed-> saj pa drzava ne spara na solnikih :)
<msevwork> sj je že naročen
<msevwork> 1700eur
<msevwork> 512gb ssd 16gb ddr4 rama
<msevwork> nek hud i7 procesor
<msevwork> pa huda grafična nvidia
<speed-> evo
<slax0r> to je glavno za work computer
<slax0r> hud cpu pa huda graficna ;)
<CrazyLemon> ^ also applies for pr0n
<matjaz> sigurno je pa LCD zanič :)
<CrazyLemon> ampak to vse lahk reši hud i7 proc pa huda grafična! pa ddr4 ram! :D
<matjaz> običn ssd pa ne, mora bit pci-e
<CrazyLemon> m.2!
<matjaz> https://twitter.com/tyson_fury
<Pepelka7> TYSONMONTANA (@Tyson_Fury) | Twitter
<Pepelka7> »Die neuesten Tweets von TYSONMONTANA (@Tyson_Fury). BADDEST MAN ON THE PLANET,#GYPSYWARRIOR. Trying to live by gods word.«
<matjaz> ta Fury je bolan
<yang> tysoni so vsi mal cudni
<CrazyLemon> too many hits in the head will do that to you
<Pepelka7>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Scott Bouvier: Quickly Paste Frequently Used Text With This Indicator Applet  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/BlCrWiTaxfc/quickly-paste-frequently-used-text-indicator-applet
<Matthai> uuu, to bi bilo pa dobro za hrambo paswordov :-)
<matjaz> ja, zelo :)
<matjaz> https://github.com/keepassxreboot/keepassx
<Pepelka7> GitHub - keepassxreboot/keepassx: KeePassX is a cross platform port of the windows application “Keepass Password Safe”.
<Pepelka7> »keepassx - KeePassX is a cross platform port of the windows application “Keepass Password Safe”.«
<matjaz> na repo sm dobu pull request za Hacktoberfest
<matjaz> nooice :D
<CrazyLemon> sam a se šteje za hacktoberfest če tvoj projekt ni submitan na tisti strani?
<CrazyLemon> od DO
<matjaz> jup
<matjaz> če ma issu label hacktoberfest velja
<matjaz> issue*
<yang> zanima me ce imajo kje v sloveniji napravo ki poskenira tekst v knjigi v parih sekundah...sem pred casom videl da taki skenerji obstajajo
<matjaz> komplet celotno knjigo?
<matjaz> link plz
<yang> celotno knjigo
<yang> mislim da pri googlu in amazonu uporabljajo take naprave oz. tam kjer digitalno arhivirajo knjige
<yang> bom poiskal kasneje nisem za racunalnukom
<matjaz> s high speed camero to delajo ja
<matjaz> smart stuff
<yang> ja
<yang> s tem da je fino ce istocasno softwRe pretvori tekst v digitalni zapis
<matjaz> fino je, ni pa nujno, rabiš en fajn algoritem da ti poskenira samo odlično viden tekst
<yang> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Book_scanning
<Pepelka7> Book scanning - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> morda imajo kaj takega v NUKu?
<yang> oz. oni bi verjetno vedeli kje imajo
<Matthai> ja, NUK je imel eno firmo najeto, da so to delali se mi zdi
<yang> aha
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/posebnaponudba/prodali-stanovanje-brez-oken/404213
<Pepelka7> Oddaja Posebna ponudba :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka7> »V začetku avgusta je Ljubljančan na portalu nepremicnine.net naletel na oglas za 29 kvadratnih metrov veliko stanovanje v Ankaranu.«
<yang> matthai na IJS ni take naprave ?
<yang> tam v clanku pise, da DIY izvedba stane okoli 300 usd
<Matthai> yang, ne vem, na našem oddelku je ni
<yang> sem nasel info kje to delajo
<metalcamp> yang: pri nas so se nekaj ukvarjali z digitalizacijo, če želiš lahko vprašam
<yang> kje je to pri vas ?
<yang> pomembna tocka te digitalizacije ki me zanima je razpoznavanje in avtomatsko generiranje teksta iz zapisa
<CrazyLemon> https://www.indiegala.com/realmega    evo če želi kdo shitload iger
<Pepelka7> Indiegala Real Mega Bundle of Steam games
<CrazyLemon> 26/28 je za linux :)
<dz0ny> .yt swedish guns the radio dept
<jabuk1> The Radio Dept. - Swedish Guns https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWr4iwkz6Ko
<msev--> matjaz, CrazyLemon bom dobil tut nov monitor v službi
<msev--> 27"
<CrazyLemon> msev-- pa ti si torej el jefe na ki.si! prvi dan službe pa takoj nov PC pa nov monitor
<Pepelka7>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: How to Make a Bootable Ubuntu 16.10 USB  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/2adtzA0NQMY/make-bootable-ubuntu-1610-usb-install-drive-6-easy-steps
<msev--> CrazyLemon, valda :)...pol čez par mescev pa vrjetn še laptop :D
<CrazyLemon> čist hudo no!
<yang> sej davkoplacevalci placamo za to
<CrazyLemon> upam da ne boš rabu kaj prebrat..ker drugače ti bodo hitro vse pobrali :>
<yang> kaksen linux manual neh mu dajo za zacetek
<yang> pol cez neki casa bo lahko ze MTA admin, ko se bo naucil
<upd> https://www.reddit.com/r/news/comments/55ij6m/hiv_cure_close_after_disease_vanishes_from_blood/
<Pepelka7> HIV cure close after disease 'vanishes' from blood of British man : news
<Pepelka7> »6102 points and 1475 comments so far on reddit«
<idioterna> kul, koncno
<upd> yes
<upd> https://twitter.com/Buzzriet/status/783000175329550336
<Pepelka7> Jamming auf Twitter: "#BREAKING (Well kind of breaking) US suspends all Bilateral Talks with Russia over #Syria https://t.co/Q5Bv939Rz6"
<msev--> kko že najdem kje je pyjokes lib inštaliran :D
<msev--> če sm ga inštaliral prek mycroftovega venv pomoje
<msev--> nevermind že najdu
<msev--> v .virtualenvs
<msev--> makes sense
<CrazyLemon> .time mountain view
<jabuk1> Trenutni čas v Mountain View, CA, USA je 12:24
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kaj to cakas?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny gugl
<dz0ny> a ni jutr?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny je ja
<CrazyLemon> sam zdaj sm dobu reminder pa sm preveril koliko je ura :D
<matjaz> heh, glih dobr sem preselu tale time api :D
<zdobbie> kdo zdej rab kle pomoc
<matjaz> zdobbie, guess who
<CrazyLemon> matjaz kam si preselu?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: diga me
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie nč te ne bom digal
<CrazyLemon> digaj se sam
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, na drug strežnik
<matjaz> z nizozemske v nemčijo
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ah..no dokler je api na enakem naslovu mi je čist vseen v kateri državi je :p
<matjaz> ej men tud :)
<CrazyLemon> nč..generation kill time
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: but not westworld?
<dz0ny> also designated surviver
<zdobbie> designated marksman or gtfo
<msev--> a boste v živo gledal ta event od googla
<msev--> kdaj pa bo
<metal_camp> msev--, jutri ob 9
<zdobbie> kterih devetih?
<metal_camp> hja, naj pogugla :)
<zdobbie> google would know
<zdobbie> I ugess
<zdobbie> guess
<lynxlynxlynx> spet nov android al kaj?
<msev--> to bo zihr težko med šihtom
<metal_camp> msev--, a nisi rekel, da si na nekem inštitutu?
<msev--> jp a to se pol sme :D
<msev--> si loh neresen v jobu :D
<msev--> se izobražuješ na drugih področjih :D
<metal_camp> msev--, če so ti že prvi teden nabavili računalnik, ti naj še telefon
<metal_camp> :)
<msev--> meh sj mam svojga že dost dobrga
<msev--> morm zdržat z njim vsaj 2 leti
<msev--> nesmem menat telefonov k gate
<metal_camp> ne morš delat na zastareli opremi
<msev--> haha :D
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx naah.. andromeda pa neki novih naprav
<lynxlynxlynx> a to je nov telefon?
<lynxlynxlynx> da bo več zmede s samsungovimi galaksijami? :)
<yang> msev--: sam glej da naus koga ustrelu tm
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx ne..to je nov OS
<CrazyLemon> chrome + android = andromeda
<CrazyLemon> chrome OS*
<lynxlynxlynx> boooring
<jabuk1> M 1.7 > 9.km  Z od LITIJE @03/10/2016 23:22:59  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.06+N,+14.72+E
#ubuntu-si 2016-10-04
<Krutec> o/
<msevwork> jutro
<msevwork> za plymouth crash na gnome-u sm najdu rešitev, piše chown -R <user>:<user> /var/lib/plymouth ,...a to pomen chown -R <msev>:<msev> /var/lib/plymouth   da tkole napišem za mojga userja msev
<speed-> ne
<speed-> msev:msev
<speed-> <> to mandartory [] so optinal
<speed-> in nikjer ne pises <> []
<speed-> so mandatory
<speed-> ^^ tipkovnica neka divja na vse zgodaj :D
<msevwork> zj te ne razumem
<msevwork> a so optional a mandatory
<msevwork> :D
<speed-> kaj ne razumes
<speed-> <> - obvezne
<speed-> [] - niso obvezne
<speed-> kjer koli bos vido to
<msevwork> <msev>:<msev> seprav moram tko napisat
<speed-> ne
<speed-> msev:msev
<msevwork> če si reku da so obvezne
<speed-> ja
<speed-> obvezna polja
<speed-> god damn
<speed-> :D
<msevwork> aja :D ok
<msevwork> hvala :D
<msevwork> upam da bo delal
<msevwork> k dostkrat mi crashne ob bootu
<msevwork> zj mi pa clo ni hotu ugasnt računalnik
<msevwork> zihr je tut plymouth kriv
<msevwork> glede na frekvenco njegovega crashanja pa njegov vpliv pri bootu pa shutdownu
<msevwork> kko pa terminalsko logiram kaj se dogaja med bootom pa shutdownom?
<msevwork> tuki je Å¡e en solution http://askubuntu.com/questions/695761/plymouthd-crashes-on-startup-intel-hd-3000-15-10
<Pepelka7> plymouthd crashes on startup - Intel HD 3000 - 15.10 - Ask Ubuntu
<msevwork> tko da mam dva za sprobat
<pitastrudl> ok hvala limona :D
<matjaz> oh ta msev
<matjaz> kaj bi mi brez njega
<matjaz> pa zakaj si msevwork? a nimaš zncja?
<msevwork> mam sam nočm bit tuki isti kot doma :D
<msevwork> matjaz, js vam zacinim lajf :D
<msevwork> sm k vegeta
<msevwork> :D
<msevwork> a kdo ve a  bo gnome 3.20 prišel v 16.05 lts
<msevwork> 16.04*
<msevwork> kot upgrade?
<msevwork> pač da bo official da se namo zafrkaval s kšnimi nepreverjenimi ppaji
<msevwork> oz. vrjetn mislm gnome 3.22 al kko k 3.20 naj bi bil shippan
<msevwork> nevem zj
<msevwork> zakaj o zakaj nikol ne znam dodajat v PATH :(
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Ct5XIavUkAAfh4h.jpg:orig
<CrazyLemon> katastrofa če bodo res taki
<CrazyLemon> also
<CrazyLemon> matjaz http://www.mi.com/en/mibox/
<Pepelka7> Mi Box - Android 6.0 TV Box - Mi Global Home
<Pepelka7> »Mi Box runs on the latest Android TV 6.0which is easy to use, supports voice controls , Google CastTM and HDR video.«
<msevwork> zj te bom mogu CrazyLemon zmerm vprašat a je nsfw?
<dz0ny> Ko se ugasa esc stisn
<msevwork> noice
<msevwork> sj dons se mi prvič ni hotu ugasnt
<CrazyLemon> po 90s se bo ugasnu
<CrazyLemon> thats for sure
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, damn
<matjaz> 69
<matjaz> sold!
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ne..not sold yet! počakaj danes na tanov chromecast
<matjaz> pomojem bom kar tole
<matjaz> chromecast bo samo chromecast
<CrazyLemon> to je res
<yang> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/14519684_1797363367206076_5736317968337166898_n.jpg?oh=6177a3104b5f07cdeffc9d04d6cfae58&oe=586D45F1
<matjaz> kul link
<matjaz> zdej pa prevod prosim
<yang> Pišejo o Balkanski Švici
<matjaz> ahah, model na ##linux sprašuje, kako odstranit ubuntu, da ne bi pokvaril windows inštalacije
<matjaz> msevwork, si to ti? :D
<zdobersek> hoi
<speed-> :D
<speed-> jo
<speed-> ja msev--, kaj se kloniras?
<yang> matjaz: vcasih je bil nek poseben image debiana, ki je avtomatsko instaliral debian poleg windowsov, tako da si imel takoj dual boot
<matjaz> sej ubuntu tud to dela
<matjaz> oz. maš opcijo to narest
<CrazyLemon> si zihr da ne rabiš poseben ubuntu za to?
<msevwork> hahah matjaz
<msevwork> speed-, ja zj k sm na kem inst. mamo tuki advanced equipment in se loh skloniram
<dz0ny> msevwork: 3.20 k je zdobersek polomu gnomewebkit :>
<msevwork> dz0ny, ja nč pol bo tut za tist treba mal počakat :D
<msevwork> da je lepo vse pofixan
<msevwork> a te releasi pol tekom življenjske dobe še dobivajo kšne popravke
<msevwork> 3.20.1 npr etc?
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> k se ne dela več tko
<msevwork> aja..meh
<dz0ny> zdej maš sdk k je ločen
<msevwork> a si bom vseen enkrat loh 3.22 naložu na 16.04
<dz0ny> in se tist posodablja
<dz0ny> si lahko
<dz0ny> but why?
<msevwork> pa da bo stable pa bugless
<dz0ny> sej ni nc novega
<msevwork> ne sj 3.18 mi je čist uredu
<msevwork> tko zlo fajn je
<dz0ny> em 3.20
<dz0ny> 3.18 ni več
<msevwork> sm res najdu dom v gnomeu
<msevwork> dz0ny, kaj pa recimo FeedReader
<dz0ny> maš browser za vse to
<msevwork> tuki na temu mojmu pomoje mam gnome 3.18 na 16.04
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> aja
<msevwork> nemorm naložit dost nove verzije tega feedreader appa
<msevwork> da bi lahko mel local rss support
<msevwork> sam feedly pa take podpira ta verzija k jo js lah naložim
<msevwork> kaj lahko nardim?
<dz0ny> i have no idea :)
<msevwork> buggam developerja? sm ga že pa prav da ne bom backportal
<msevwork> :D
<msevwork> bo*
<slax0r> do it yourself!
<slax0r> a kdo ve mogoce kaj vec o teh alergenskih oznacbah v jedilnikih? a so standardizirane oznacbe, ali pac kako se kdo odloci?
<msevwork> ej kaj pa "Gnome News RSS" a kdo uporablja?
<msevwork> na githubu je
<yang> slax0r: standardizirane so
<CrazyLemon> slax0r kakšne označbe? a je označba bold font? :D po zakonu moraš samo napisat/označit katere alergene snovi vsebuje
<CrazyLemon> ponavadi med vsemi sestavinami označijo z bold fontom alergene
<CrazyLemon> ali pa napišejo samo alergene
<CrazyLemon> v smislu "lahko vsebuje tudi X,Y,Z"
<slax0r> mislim oznacbe ala, Ime jedi (A, B, C, D,...)
<slax0r> so te A B C D itd standardizirane?
<slax0r> je A recimo vedno gluten?
<CrazyLemon>  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<CrazyLemon> i'm gluten free since 1983!
<matjaz> pa Å¡e rima se!
<slax0r> ffs..
<slax0r> -._
<slax0r> -.-
<slax0r> FFS!
<yang> FSF !
<slax0r> no
<slax0r> OSS
<matjaz> ^
<yang> ej slax0r tole si prebral ? http://blog.balantic.si/post/71971893450/kako-se-pravilno-izseliti-iz-slovenije
<Pepelka7> Matej Balantič — Kako se pravilno izseliti iz Slovenije?
<Pepelka7> »Vem, naslov je hecen, a žal čedalje bolj aktualen. Vsekakor nimam namena prilivati olja na ogenj vsesplošnega odhajanja iz Slovenije ali k temu celo koga spodbujati, se je pa potrebno sprijazniti z...«
<yang> speed-: ^
<slax0r> nope
<slax0r> bom pa
<speed-> eh jaz bom ostal rezident slovenije
<speed-> naj jim bo
<speed-> da jim malo pomagam :D
<matjaz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFUlz_BTby8
<Pepelka7> Un mec détruit un Apple Store avec une boule de pétanque PARTIE 1 - YouTube
<Pepelka7> »To use this video in a commercial player or in broadcasts, please email licensing@storyful.com CHOC un client mécontent détruit un à un les iPhones, iPad, Ma...«
<yang> speed-: :)
<yang> altruist
<matjaz> http://i.imgur.com/dYz2tCE.gifv
<matjaz> izobraževalne vsebine na #ubuntu-si
<speed-> eh pa glej
<matjaz> da ne bo skoz "this. fucking. channel"
<speed-> naj majo revezi
<matjaz> :)
<yang> :)
<zdobersek> CARS
<matjaz> http://www.cosmicbooknews.com/content/punisher-netflix-series-begins-filming
<Pepelka7> Punisher Netflix Series Begins Filming - Cosmic Book News
<Pepelka7> »Jon Bernthal is back! With a beard!«
<matjaz> HYYYYYYYYYYYYYPE
<zdobersek> zero of it
<msevwork> matjaz, seprav je treba prikolco naložit čim bl pri kljuki :D
<msevwork> da manj navora na avto izvaja
<zdobbie> pejt ti delat
<CrazyLemon> glede na to da bo kmalu translation deadline za 16.10.. če se komu da link je https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/yakkety/+lang/sl
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Pepelka7> Slovenian (sl) : Yakkety (16.10) : Translations : Ubuntu
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: em pls ne prevajt cli tools
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny i do not
<dz0ny> k pol maš please confrim with D/N
 * CrazyLemon je bil vedno proti temu
<dz0ny> pa moraš y/n dat
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny oziroma nism proti temu ampak ne maram da se prevajajo 1. napake cli programov 2. to kar ti praviš
<CrazyLemon> opisi etc. za to sm da se prevajajo..pod pogojem da tisti ki prevaja ve da ne spreminja argumentov programa :D
<msevwork> lol
<speed-> najboljse da se nic ne pravaja
<speed-> imho
<speed-> atiji pa mame naj majo slo windowse pa mir
<speed-> :D
<speed-> no skoraj bolj dedki pa babice :)
<yang> msevwork: dobr šiht si dobil, da lahko že drug idan ircaš
<speed-> nimam se sicer dostopov do nic tule, ampak sem ziher da je to vse na nemski narihtano na serverjih te pa neves kaj hoce haha :D
<msevwork> yang, sj Å¡e nevem kko se bo obrnil :)
<yang> msevwork: videl sem na mojedelo, da so razpisali se eno delovno mesto na KI
<zdobersek> ja probej ne prevec casa zapravt na ircu
<yang> https://www.mojedelo.com/samostojni-strokovni-sodelavec-vii2-oz-asistent-z-doktoratom/d-234498?utm_source=mojedelo&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=karierni_agent&setCookie=1
<Pepelka7> Samostojni strokovni sodelavec VII/2 oz. asistent z doktoratom - Kemijski Inštitut Ljubljana
<Pepelka7> »Dela in naloge: znanstveno raziskovalno delo v okviru SPS programa BioPharm.Si (ki vključuje modeliranje, simulacijo in optimizacijo pripravljalnih, bio-sinteznih in zaključnih biofarmacevtskih procesov (laboratorij–industrija).«
<Matthai> malo sem poeditiral onboard translation
<yang> algebraičnih/parcialnih diferencialnih enačb in nelinearne regresije,
<yang> kaj to Einsteina rabjop
<msevwork> true story
<speed-> ti boga doktor!
<Matthai> eno vprašanje, kaj je to comic book v evince?
<Matthai> msev--, a midva sva soseda zdaj? :-)
<speed-> Kakršne koli izkušnje s področja kemijskega inženirstva, biotehnologije in farmacevtskih procesov so izredno zaželene, pa vendar so veščine računalniškega modeliranja bolj pomembne.
<speed-> kak se to grdo cuje :D
<speed-> fajn je ce si kemik samo rajsi znaj z racunalnikom delat :D
<yang> pa vsaj tok inžinirja morš bit, da znaš grad iz lego kock sestavit
<zdobersek> whooo
<zdobersek> next-door tech support for msevwork
<msevwork> o Matthai nice
<msevwork> :D
<Matthai> lahko greva kdaj na kosilo
<Matthai> naslednji teden bodo pri nas menzo odprli spet
<speed-> sami solniki?
<speed-> pff
<speed-> :D
<zdobersek> jst sem anti-solnik
<msevwork> Matthai, čak kje si ti zaposlen
<Matthai> IJS
<msevwork> aja
<msevwork> js sm na Kem.inst.
<msevwork> no sj to je bliz :) relativno
<msevwork> loh bi se zmenila kdaj ja
<CrazyLemon> its a date?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<speed-> ja jaz jih nimam rad
<speed-> sem faliran student :)
<yang> že nisi znal zadost v rit lezt
<speed-> lol
<speed-> sploh me ni bilo tam
<speed-> da bi lahko!
<speed-> saj dejansko sem skoraj tak do 3. letnika prisel
<speed-> glede na to da sem mel vsak izpit -20% za vaje
<msevwork> yang its all blood sweat and tears
<speed-> not bad :D
<yang> dobra domaca šunka dela čudeže pr profesorjih
<slax0r> ne samo pri profesorjih
<zdobersek> a to je ksn weird sexual innuendo
<msevwork> lol
<CrazyLemon> its just sexual..its not weird
<slax0r> zdobersek: what else
<CrazyLemon> Matthai če boš še kaj prevajal mi prosim prilepi link
<CrazyLemon> ker tvoji prevodi so samo predlogi..jaz jih moram potrditi, ker nisi v skupini, ki ne potrebuje potrditev :)
<zdobersek> explains so much
<CrazyLemon> like
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, glih rihtam si launchpad acc
<matjaz> do kdaj se zbirajo prevodi?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz eni prevodi so že zaključeni..drugi bodo do 6.
<CrazyLemon> ampak vseeno lahko prevajaš
<matjaz> k
<CrazyLemon> ob .1 releaseu bodo updejtani
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> matjaz v vsakem primeru
<CrazyLemon> če boš kaj prevajal pa ne bodo takoj sprejeti tvoji nizi (moderated translations..torej vse v zvezi z ubuntujem)
<CrazyLemon> mi prosim posreduj link ali na mail ali na pvt
<zdobersek> matjaz: previdno
<zdobersek> zacne se s prevajanjem
<CrazyLemon> aja..pa išče se koordinator prevodov.. če kerga zanima to :P
<zdobersek> potem jim moras rihtat stran
<zdobersek> plugine pisat
<matjaz> :D
<zdobersek> na konc te zicajo, da jim irc bota popravljas
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek right..ker si ti ful rihtal stran :>
<CrazyLemon> pa irc bota popravljal :>
<zdobersek> ja
<zdobersek> ja
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> sam plugin si spisal
<CrazyLemon> in smo ti bili hvaležni za to
<matjaz> zdobersek, now that I'm thinking ... en issue te na GH čaka!
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e to ne!
<zdobersek> kolkr se spomnem, smo se neke ikonce alignal tam v footerju
<zdobersek> ce ne druzga, sem pa devu konstruktivno kritiko
<Pepelka7>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Don’t Spit Feathers: Corebird 1.3.3 Released To Make Bugs Take Flight  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/EBTXjDgKBd0/corebird-bugfix-update-solves-crashes
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ubuntu.si/graphs/contributors
<Pepelka7> Contributors to ubuntu-si/ubuntu.si · GitHub
<Pepelka7> »ubuntu.si - The Community webpage«
<CrazyLemon> ne vem kaj si ti alignal...ni dokaza o tem :>
<zdobersek> there's logs
<CrazyLemon> someone shreded them logs
<zdobersek> DAMMIT MARK
<CrazyLemon> Matthai je bil zelo priden s prevodi... naj vam bo ostalim za zgled! :D
<zdobersek> I used to be a translator like you ...
<slax0r> but then you took a keyboard to the face?
<zdobersek> an english class
<CrazyLemon> you just think that you used to be like me
<CrazyLemon> the fact is..you were never even close
<CrazyLemon> .gif drop the mic
<jabuk1> No gif available :(
<CrazyLemon> FU!
<slax0r> https://www.frontiersmedia.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/obama.mic_.drop_.gif
<slax0r> here u go
<zdobersek> aye
<zdobersek> I was far ahead
<CrazyLemon> i started translating when you were still sucking on bottle
<zdobersek> aye
<zdobersek> was shit though, until I came around
<CrazyLemon> Karma:
<CrazyLemon> 0
<CrazyLemon> your karma is shit though!
<zdobersek> I didn't do it for karma
<speed-> a so kje statsi
<speed-> koliko se nucajo ti prevodi sploh?
<CrazyLemon> kako misliš koliko se nucajo?
<speed-> ja koliko so uporabljeni ne?
<CrazyLemon> če so na voljo za prevajanje..pol se nucajo v tistem programu :D
<speed-> koliko jih ljudje uporabljajo
<speed-> ce ti je tako bolj vsec :D
<CrazyLemon> ti misliš koliko je dejansko nameščenih sistemov v slovenščini? :)
<speed-> da
<CrazyLemon> ni takih podatkov na voljo
<CrazyLemon> lahk bi sicer zaprosil arnes če ti posredujejo koliko je downloadanih lang packov prek njihovega mirrorja
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, to bi ti dal podatke
<CrazyLemon> ampak to ni ravno najbl natančen način..ker lahko uporabljam tudi us.mirror s slovenščino
<CrazyLemon> matjaz včasih so nam dali koliko je bilo prometa ja
<CrazyLemon> oziroma to je bilo v enem letu
<CrazyLemon> naslednje leto ko smo zaprosili
<CrazyLemon> so nas gladko ignorirali
<CrazyLemon> niti odgovorili niso
<CrazyLemon> :)
<matjaz> pft, kot da ste debian
<matjaz> :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ubuntu.si/2012/12/stevilo-uporabnikov-ubuntuja-v-sloveniji-se-vedno-raste/
<Pepelka7> Število uporabnikov Ubuntuja v Sloveniji še vedno raste – Ubuntu Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ^
<Pepelka7> »Na ubuntu.si nas je zanimalo kako se spreminja število uporabnikov Ubuntuja v Sloveniji. Ker je dobre ocene težko dobiti, smo se ponovno obrnili na slovenska«
<matjaz> huh, za 2012 so dejansko akr dobre cifre
<matjaz> kar*
<CrazyLemon> matjaz yup
<CrazyLemon> ampak again.. ti podatki so pač tko..okvirni
<matjaz> itak
<CrazyLemon> ker lahko da je bilo 5k indijcev ki so uporabljali si mirror :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: popingaj jih
<dz0ny> sam mors na twitterju :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ping of death? :)
<CrazyLemon> ali da uporabi kr mirai :D
<dz0ny> ne tist je grc zdej
<dz0ny> jp :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak mal me pa mika tale mirai..zalaufat pa preverit slovenske IPje :)
<dz0ny> eta-7d CrazyLemon jailed
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa vem... zihr te ne obtožijo če je v raziskovalne namene :p
<speed-> saj kul je ubuntu
<speed-> samo nebi ga mel v slovenscini pa da mi kolena vrtajo :D
<matjaz> ne bi*
<matjaz> :P
<CrazyLemon> seveda...ker vi prekmurci (!) itak ne govorite slovensko
<CrazyLemon> pa bi težko razumel :p
<speed-> pa to glih
<matjaz> #ubuntu-overmuramovingcake
<yang> v prekmurscini bi ga moral met !
<speed-> to to
<speed-> nevem ce vas nebi zajebal
<speed-> pa sel prevest v prekmurscino pred kak koncate slovensko :D
<yang> ubuntu-guć
<matjaz> pizda če bi znal prekmursko bi ti pomagal
<matjaz> for the lulz :D
<speed-> eh saj nebom sel to delat, kje te mam cas heh
<matjaz> sej ga ima msevwork dost
<matjaz> pa Å¡e zdej ne vem zakaj si dvakrat gor nakonektan
<speed-> OK -> vrejdi
<msevwork> mel sm že 3 prekmurke tko da mogoče bi šlo
<CrazyLemon> http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/data/langpacks_by_inst.json
<msevwork> bi jih poklical nazaj kot svetovalke
<speed-> fak zdaj ste mi samo luste napravili lol
<CrazyLemon> evo če koga zanima
<speed-> mel bi prekmurski ubuntu!
<CrazyLemon> 7k si_sl namestitev
<msevwork> GE
<speed-> kul nekaj je
<yang> jst tut nimam nobene tehnikalije v slovenscini
<CrazyLemon> podatki sicer niso najnovejši..ampak ok
<speed-> yang jaz tudi ne
<speed-> ker kak je ze CrazyLemon izpostavil, pac ne razumem :)
<msevwork> speed-, js cenm vaše slaščice pa vaša dekleta
<msevwork> pa vaše paradižnike
<msevwork> top paradižnik. lušt4ever
<speed-> no fajn
<msevwork> pa bučn olje tut top
<msevwork> sicer nevem a to tut iz vaših koncev izhaja :D
<speed-> da
<zdobersek> pa gibanica
<msevwork> mogl bi v prekmurju organizirat tekmovanje kjer bi izstreljeval buče z ogromnimi zračnimi topovi
<msevwork> tko k američani to delajo
<msevwork> :D
<speed-> zdobersek krapec
<speed-> boljse kot gibanca
<speed-> jebes gibanco :D
<msevwork> a to so štruklji filani z nečem ane
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, na 46. mestu
<matjaz> ni slabo
<speed-> ne
<speed-> http://okusno.je/moj-recept/celeia/krapec
<speed-> to
<Pepelka7> Okusno.je - Recept: Krapec
<Pepelka7> »Prekmurska sladica iz kvašenega testa, nadeva iz prosene kaše, skute in kisle smetane ter orehovega preliva.«
<speed-> vceraj sem jim en pleh pripelal
<speed-> pa so dobro sli v promet :)
<yang> ce mate kaksne obcutljive rastline zunaj jih dajte noter prestavit, za jutri je napovedana slana
<msevwork> dons pa nevem kaj nj delam k ni šefa pa nč neznam :D
<yang> ircej dalje
<yang> kaj te briga
<speed-> da
<msevwork> super :)
<speed-> jaz sem reso kar so mi dali
<msevwork> js tut ubistvu k dopoldne je bil
<speed-> tak da mam par ur zdaj
<speed-> :D
<msevwork> zj pa za naprej mi je pa nek seznam omenu sam js ga nimam :D
<msevwork> bom se uču gromacs pa charmm
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 11°C @04.10.2016 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 79% severnik 1.3 m/s (4.7 km/h) pretežno oblačno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 05:05:31, Kulminacija: 10:51:38, Sončni zahod: 16:37:45
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 11ur 32min 15s, Luna je v ščipu
<msevwork> a ma kdo od vs roombo doma
<speed-> msevwork tam idi studentke prek zemi
<msevwork> haha
<msevwork> a da jih prevzamem?
<msevwork> nemorm nism big boss :D
<msevwork> drgač je ful fletnih punc kle
<msevwork> sam ni priložnosti za popecat
<speed-> ti samo daj gor obvestilo
<speed-> ob tej pa tej uri, mamo 'vaje'
<speed-> :D
<speed-> celi clovek je kemija kaj ces!
<msevwork> hahaha speed- ti si car
<msevwork> bom reku da bomo mal razgibal molekule :D
<msevwork> haha
<speed-> evo
<msevwork> mogoče mi pa Matthai kšno loh zrihta iz IJSja :D
<speed-> dvomim da jih je kaj dosti nucnih tam :D
<zdobersek> a ona zdravnica je ze passe?
<msevwork> zle sva bla z eno študentko medicine pr varnostnem inžinirju :D
<msevwork> sva skupaj rešvala en test.. sam nism popecal
<msevwork> zdobersek, nevem tko zj bom Å¡e enkrat poizkusu
<msevwork> k takrt je ful rekla da bi Å¡la z mano povsod
<msevwork> sam pol ni Å¡la k sm jo povabu
<speed-> :D
<msevwork> nevem kaj majo ženske take fore
<msevwork> tko da se moram dobit z njo vseen da vidm kaj si misl :)
<msevwork> bom se pa dons dobu z eno prejšnjo neuspešno k mi bo pa tut mogoče eno zrihtala
<msevwork> :D
<msevwork> uglavnm ful bi bil bl vesel če bi mel boljšo polovico :D
<msevwork> bi se bl ukvarjal z njo pa mn z vami :D hint hint da zrihtate kšn date :D
<msevwork> hahah
<yang> sloescort pejt, bos takoj date dobil
<msevwork> zj grem pa mal delat nazaj :D
<yang> zdej bos mel dobro placo
<yang> pa lahk napises tm
<speed-> bivsi babi bos zaupal da ti novo zrihta? :D
<speed-> ja ja tak sem jaz vceraj pravo kolegu ko dela zdaj na ceskem amazon skup nekaj to avtomatizacijo
<speed-> pa je pravo da so cehinje nenormalno dobre
<speed-> da naj zalepi placilno tam na vhodu :)
<yang> pa dobro znajo prpravit sećene kurace s paradajkom (seskljane kure s paradiznikom)
<yang> v redu so ćehinje
<Matthai> "<msevwork> sva skupaj rešvala en test.. sam nism popecal" - reče se popatchal :-)
<msevwork> hahah dobra
<msevwork> speed ne eno vmesno med bivšo
<msevwork> k mi je ni ratal popecat
<msevwork> mislm po bivši
<msevwork> uglavnm nima veze
<yang> vmesno med bivšo po bivši :)
<yang> zlata rezerva zmer prov pride
<msevwork> ful sm zafrknu punc pismo k sm bil predobr
<msevwork> ena je rekla dj pusto to k maš pa bot z mano pa nism mogu pustit moje k mi je blo preveč bad jo przadet k ma težk lajf :D
<msevwork> nor sm, predobr
<msevwork> mogu bi vse popatchat kr se je dal
<msevwork> :D
<yang> msevwork: hoochie koochie je bla una pol
<msevwork> spet grem nazaj na simulacije :D
<speed-> idi idi ja
<speed-> da se nebos prevec tu razjokal kje :p
<msevwork> ja sj to ane
<msevwork> sm hotu tut sam napisat :P
<msevwork> :D
<yang> speed-: slax0r sta v teh FB skupinah "Slovenci v avstriji"...
<yang> ?
<yang> dost pametnih informacij napisejo tam
<speed-> ne
<speed-> saj midva nisva v avstriji
<speed-> :)
<yang> ja ampak so razne informacije tudi glede dela
<speed-> evo te pa joinam!
<yang> https://www.facebook.com/groups/1584898411779166/
<Pepelka7> Bei Facebook anmelden | Facebook
<Pepelka7> »Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.«
<speed-> to mi ne odpre
<yang> https://www.facebook.com/slovenci.vtujini?fref=ts
<Pepelka7> Slovenci V Tujini | Facebook
<slax0r> meni tudi ne
<speed-> sem pa joinal v grupo
<Pepelka7> »Slovenci V Tujini ist bei Facebook. Tritt Facebook bei, um dich mit Slovenci V Tujini und anderen Nutzern, die du kennst, zu vernetzen. Facebook gibt...«
<yang> https://www.facebook.com/groups/432291926872441/
<Pepelka7> Bei Facebook anmelden | Facebook
<Pepelka7> »Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.«
<zdobersek> Pepelka7: tud v tujini
<slax0r> lol
<slax0r> "Prodam 500 kontaktov gradbenih podjetij v zvezni deželi Steiermark - regije Voitsberg, Graz-Umgebung, Weiz, Hartberg, Fürstenfeld, Graz, Deutschlandsberg, Leibnitz, Feldbach, Radkersburg. Podatki so zbrani v Excel tabeli. Dobite naziv podjetja, naslov, poštna številka in kraj, telefonska številka, elektronski naslov, spletna stran, opis del katera opravljajo. Cena: 20 € brez DDV. V kolikor vas
<slax0r> zanima mi pišite na moj el. naslov: danielle.kollmann@gmail.com"
<slax0r> res koristno
<slax0r> samo se nekaj prodaja
<slax0r> nudi prevoz v avstrijo
<slax0r> 25c na km
<slax0r> za razgovor
<slax0r> hvala...
<slax0r> speed-: "Predavanje o iskanju zaposlitve v Avstriji. Termin: 22.3.2016 ob 10:00 uri na lokaciji Ulica Štefana Kovača 21, 9231 Beltinci. Vašo prijavo prosim pošljite na moj el.naslov: danielle.kollmann@gmail.com. Prijava je možna do 18.3.2016."
<speed-> lol
<speed-> pa ka jim bo povedala
<speed-> karriere.at
<speed-> pa ce ne vete nemsko boli vas kurac pisite
<speed-> :D
<metalcamp> speed-: nope, ams.at :)
<speed-> pa dobro koliko ljudi iscejo
<speed-> je skoraj vseeno kam gres
<speed-> :I)
<speed-> jaz sem se najbolj brano pa me strah bilo it, ker pac nevem nic nemski samo zdaj vidim da niti priblizno ni potrebno
<metalcamp> speed-: kje pa delaš? kje v bližini meje?
<speed-> graz
<slax0r> ta skupina je en velik smeh
<slax0r> sicer pa yang ne vem zakaj nama to tiscis?
<speed-> slax0r, piva
<speed-> si ze pozabo? :p
<yang> morda vama pride kaka informacija prav
<yang> vse ziv opisejo noter
<yang> vse zivo pisejo noter
<yang> predvsem razne zadeve s podrocja zakonodaje avstrijske in slovenske
<slax0r> kje?!
<slax0r> aja
<slax0r> to ni bla skupina
<yang> ja v teh treh skupinah
<slax0r> ffs...
<speed-> meni je sodelavec pravo
<speed-> da ma enega ki mu to rihta
<speed-> nic ni placal v slo
<speed-> tak da aleluja :D
<speed-> v avstriji pa tak baje nemres placat, samo nazaj dobis :)
<slax0r> ne mores ne
<slax0r> ker ne zivis tam
<slax0r> tu
<slax0r> w/e
<yang> kaj sta na kakem forumu za izseljence ?
<speed-> lol
<speed-> ce sva faking v sloveniji doma
<speed-> :D
<yang> ja razumem to
<slax0r> speed-: obrni faking in v
<slax0r> :D
<yang> pac delo v tujini, izseljenci & Co.
<CrazyLemon> dej ne bluzita...prekleta izseljenca pol se pa tukaj gresta 'sva v sloveniji doma'..
<CrazyLemon> NE NISTA!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<yang> haha
<slax0r> stfu, italjan!
<slax0r> :)
<speed-> aja
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, ti si praktično italijan
<speed-> prekmurje republika ja
<CrazyLemon> matjaz 'praktično'
<speed-> zdaj bomo delali avtocesto
<CrazyLemon> matjaz do .it je približno toliko kot do .hr
<speed-> ms - graz
<CrazyLemon> :)
<speed-> direkt linija
<speed-> pa nikoga gor ne spustimo sploh :D
<slax0r> letalska linija speed- ;)
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, ene 10x bližje kot LJ recimo
<matjaz> :D
<yang> CrazyLemon: Lahko bi imel štant "Burgherri di Brkini - Brkinski burgerji - Brkinaćki burgar"
<yang> lepo v treh jezikih ponudbo
<yang> pr teh ostarijah pri meji je ponavadi dvojezicno, SLo, IT
<yang> gostje so pa v 90% italjani
<speed-> ja se zaradi njih vsi mislijo da smo mi madzari
<speed-> tu pa prides 500metrov od meje pa nihce vec neve madzarski :D
<slax0r> menj a picsaba
<yang> sem pa vedno mislil da prekmurci dobro madzarsko govorijo
<slax0r> szamar
<CrazyLemon> yang pa ti veš kje so brkini? :D
<yang> CrazyLemon: ja to je med crnim kalom in koprom
<Matthai> CrazyLemon, kako se prevede daemon, daemonize?
<CrazyLemon> Matthai ozadnji program..daemon
<CrazyLemon> !g lugos pojmovnik
<Pepelka7> slovenjenje:pojmovnik [wiki.lugos.si] https://wiki.lugos.si/slovenjenje:pojmovnik
<CrazyLemon> !g islovar
<Pepelka7> Islovar http://www.islovar.org/
<CrazyLemon> za pomoč ^
<yang> ozadnji ?
<yang> kaka beseda je pa to
<msevwork> odzadnji?
<msevwork> doggystyle program?
<CrazyLemon> .sskj ozadnji
<jabuk1>      ozádnji  -a -e prid. (ȃ) knjiž. ki je zadaj, v ozadju: šel je v ozadnji prostor / redko ozadnje obzorje daljno ♪
<msevwork> lol no giki
<jabuk1> https://i.imgur.com/BiSkH5D.png
<msevwork> kr ena beseda
<yang> huh
<CrazyLemon> a vas js moram učit slovenštine? :)
<msevwork> dj no limona to je en oldschool izraz k izumira
<msevwork> ti ga pa vleče kle na plano
<msevwork> :D
<slax0r> daemon? demon
<msevwork> vlečeš*
<slax0r> demoniziraj
<slax0r> :D
<CrazyLemon> msevwork ti ga vlečeš!
<CrazyLemon> yang ne niso brkini med črnim kalom pa koprom
<speed-> satanjšček
<CrazyLemon> brkini so okrog ilirske bistrice
<yang> ah zajebal sem bertoke sem mislu
<slax0r> potem pa zakaj mam raje vse tehnicne stvari kar direktno v ang. :)
<CrazyLemon> bertoki so med koprom pa pradami :) naselje
<yang> aha
<msevwork> CrazyLemon, zanč sm bil na primorskem
<CrazyLemon> msevwork js tudi
<msevwork> goriška brda, nova gorica, ajdovščina, vipava
<msevwork> dobr je blo
<yang> kaj je bil to vinski maraton ?
<msevwork> ma nism js tak pivec
<msevwork> kšn kozarček dobrega vina že ne pa maraton
<msevwork> ne tko sm Å¡u gledat mal zanimivosti
<msevwork> grobnico bourbonov pa tko
<msevwork> gradove in vile
<yang> Å¡tanjel ?
<Matthai> CrazyLemon, po moje me boš klel: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/yakkety/+source/pulseaudio/+pots/pulseaudio/sl/1/+translate
<Pepelka7> Browsing Slovenian translation : Slovenian (sl) : Template “pulseaudio” : Yakkety (16.10) : Translations : pulseaudio package : Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> Matthai pa kje si ravno pulseaudio najdu :D
<Matthai> random sem kliknil
<Matthai> pa sem videl tisto kačo...
<CrazyLemon> Matthai nima smisla take programe prevajat ker jih 'normalni' ljudje ne uporabljajo :D
<Matthai> tega si ti prevajal :-)
<CrazyLemon> Matthai ne..verjetno sm samo poklikal predloge :D
<yang> msevwork: Å¡tanjel si oglej ob drugi priliki
<msevwork> sm si že prej
<msevwork> je lep ja
<msevwork> drgač pa grotta gigante zanč v trstu
<CrazyLemon> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/yakkety/+source/app-install-data-ubuntu/+pots/app-install-data/sl/+translate?start=0&batch=10&show=untranslated&field.alternative_language=&field.alternative_language-empty-marker=1&old_show=all
<yang> fajn
<CrazyLemon> Matthai evo neki takega..opisi programov
<yang> nič bodite karseda lepo, bbl
<msevwork> tyt enako
<CrazyLemon> če bi rad prevajal neki kar je dejansko uporabno :D
<Matthai> DejaDup sem začel zdajle gledat
<Matthai> pa dopoldan sem par stvari naredil, boš moral preveriti za mano :-)
<CrazyLemon> Matthai sm že poklikal :)
<CrazyLemon> dva paketa če se ne motim
<CrazyLemon> Matthai deja dup nima neprevedenih nizov :D
<CrazyLemon> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/yakkety/+lang/sl/+index?batch=75&memo=75&start=75
<Matthai> ne, duplicity, pardon
<Pepelka7>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: KDE Plasma 5.8 LTS Released  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/trVlVICQ-bk/kde-plasma-5-8-lts-released
<speed-> Mojster Žongliranja ? :D
<speed-> a res to hocemo ? :p
<msevwork> a je un googlov event že v poteku?
<msevwork> mah za plazma
<msevwork> ta
<msevwork> *
<msevwork> nč mejte se fantje grem mal dol s kle :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4y0KOeXViI
<Pepelka7> #madebygoogle - YouTube
<Pepelka7> »Something new to love on Oct. 4. Get in the know at https://madeby.google.com/«
<CrazyLemon> T - 168'
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk1> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> stupid oblaki s severa
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/alivea/status/783202645997682688
<Pepelka7> Živa auf Twitter: "Do dvanajstih, tako kot že 52 torkov doslej, smo zapeti za strune > https://t.co/CPAUGiMF9f @radioterminal! 🎸🎼📻 Hvala obema poslušalcema. ;) https://t.co/KhyAHSN6ct"
<CrazyLemon> lmao :D
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, si ti en izmed njiju? :D
<matjaz> oz. si bil
<CrazyLemon> matjaz naah :)
<CrazyLemon> ne poslušam več radio terminala
<CrazyLemon> en čas so bili zelo bedni.. ne vem kako je sedaj
<matjaz> enako
<CrazyLemon> o/
<matjaz> o7
<CrazyLemon> sedaj si želim da bi bila soundcloud discover možnost mal bl pametna
<matjaz> čaki da jih Spotify kupi
<matjaz> pa bo
<matjaz> :)
<CrazyLemon> sej jih je že
<zdobersek> nay
<CrazyLemon> ali je bilo to sam namera nakupa dokler FXX ne dovoli nakupa?
<matjaz> a niso sam govorice zaenkrat?
<zdobersek> aye
<zdobersek> ksn FCC/FTC
<zdobersek> obe podjetji sta v Evropi
<CrazyLemon> http://fortune.com/2016/09/28/spotify-buy-soundcloud/
<Pepelka7> Spotify In Advanced Talks to Buy SoundCloud
<Pepelka7> »Deal would help the music streaming service compete against Apple.«
<CrazyLemon> spotify ni ameriški?
<CrazyLemon> Å¡vedi!
<CrazyLemon> pa nemci!
<CrazyLemon> kdo bi si mislu :)
<matjaz> omg
<matjaz> nisi vedu?
<matjaz> :D
<CrazyLemon> TIL"!
<CrazyLemon> !*
<CrazyLemon> no kar si želim za tale discover je da enkrat ko predvajam track..dj ga zamenjaj je bela cesta
<CrazyLemon> ne pa vedno isti tracki
<zdobersek> bemvam
<zdobersek> v enem tednu ste zbrisal kurcevo poletje
<idioterna> https://i.imgur.com/xl3tp5n.gif
<CrazyLemon> noice!
<Pepelka7>  [Ubuntu.si] Navi: RE: Dostop do Windows 10 map iz Ubuntuja 16.4  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43951#Comment_43951
<CrazyLemon> http://www.whatsupcams.com/sl/webcams/slovenija/obalno-kraska/izola/izola-plaza-san-simon
<Pepelka7> What's Up Cams - Spletna kamera Izola - plaža San Simon
<Pepelka7> »Simonov zaliv se nahaja v bujnem mediteranskem zelenju. Je del neokrnjene slovenske obale in se nahaja na kraju, kjer je bilo v rimskih časih pristaniče...«
<CrazyLemon> kako vam zgledajo ti oblaki ^
<CrazyLemon> a bo dež ali ne?
<zdobersek> zgledajo, kot da nimam flasha instaliranga
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da sm danes dosegu svojo najvišjo povprečno hitrost! + presegu sm 3k km!
<CrazyLemon> lets rejoice together
<zdobersek> naaah
<zdobersek> kulk pol? 24kmh?
<CrazyLemon> a bit higher
<zdobersek> 24.3?
<CrazyLemon> a its bitsy tiny higher
<zdobersek> 32.1?
<CrazyLemon> 29.8
<CrazyLemon> a strava nima nikjer najboljše čase na 10,20,50,80,100km ž?
<CrazyLemon> endomondo lepo izpiše "new personal record for 50km"
<matjaz> dz0ny, a nisi ti enkrat linkal en regex check tool?
<matjaz> rabim enega, ki regex testira na več stringih
<dz0ny> regex101
<matjaz> sam ta mi samo en zadetek najde
<matjaz> ker samo na enem stringu testira
<dz0ny> g daš
<dz0ny> pa ti bo povsod iskal
<matjaz> a
<matjaz> tnx :D
<dz0ny> https://regex101.com/r/SKyfal/1
<Pepelka7> Online regex tester and debugger: PHP, PCRE, Python, Golang and JavaScript
<Pepelka7> »Online regex tester, debugger with highlighting for PHP, PCRE, Golang, Python and JavaScript.«
<dz0ny> a :)
<dz0ny> pa unit teste maš direkt zdej http://i.imgur.com/diVEDwh.png
<matjaz> sm vidu ja, najs
<CrazyLemon> holy sh1t batman..google pixel se začne pri 650USD
<matjaz> yup
<matjaz> pa baje je epic fotkič
<idioterna> to je kr cheap ubistvu
<idioterna> aja?
<matjaz> sam niso nič konkretnega povedal
<idioterna> kok epic pa?
<idioterna> mislm, k v nexus 5x je ze pretty damn epic
<zdobersek> "it's pretty k"
<matjaz> najboljša ocena kamere v smartfonu po exo mark
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/nexus-macro-2.jpg
<idioterna> tkole
<idioterna> to je z nexusom 5x
<matjaz> dost kul ja
<matjaz> exo mark ocena v pixlu je 89
<matjaz> ipjone 7 mislim da ma 82
<matjaz> dxo mark pardon
<matjaz> https://www.dxomark.com/Mobiles/Pixel-smartphone-camera-review-At-the-top
<Pepelka7> Pixel smartphone camera review: At the top - DxOMark
<Pepelka7> »With an overall DxOMark Mobile score of 89, pixel, the latest Google smartphone, is the highest-rated smartphone camera we have ever tested. Its image quality scores are impressive across the board, but it is particularly strong in providing a very high level of detail from its 12.3MP camera, with relatively low levels of noise for every tested lighting condition. It also provides accurate exposures with very good contrast and white balance, as wel
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> kok ma pa 5x
<yang> http://www.ebay.com/itm/182297293069
<Pepelka7> MIG 21R "Fishbed" Supersonic Fighter Aircraft | eBay
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a so kej povedal o andormedi?
<matjaz> 6p ma 84
<dz0ny> al pa chromeos na splošno
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NaS3baDQ2Dc
<Pepelka7> MiG-21 Aerobatics From The Cockpit - YouTube
<Pepelka7> »Steve Rosenberg pilots a MiG-21.«
<idioterna> aha 5x ma isto kamerco k 6p
<idioterna> tko da i guess not too bad
<msev--> o najs dost pocen je ta mig21
<idioterna> a zberemo
<idioterna> vsak da ene 100 jurjov
<idioterna> pa mamo igraco za ene 5 let pokrito
<msev--> :Dž
<idioterna> ja mislm da je okol 5 jurjov na uro
<idioterna> stroski letenja
<msev--> uf
<msev--> drag hobi
<yang> Cola mythbusters https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQuKe5eA8us
<Pepelka7> Movie.wmv - YouTube
<Pepelka7> »the mythbusters test if its true that a teeth dissolves in cola«
<yang> idioterna: ja za tega rabs cisterno kerozina
<idioterna> pa par kubikov razlicnih olj
<yang> some kind of acid https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlLUTeg-12c
<Pepelka7> Cockta - Soft Drink Review - YouTube
<Pepelka7> »Strange taste...«
<zdobersek> tole muho bom pa tko spestu
<yang> ortosforna / ortofosforna kislina
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne vem..ker ne gledam live streama ker sm zamujal ca. 30-40min
<idioterna> ortosforna?
<dz0ny> nc ni
<idioterna> that's not a thing.
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ^^
<dz0ny> http://www.theverge.com/2016/10/4/13163374/westworld-theories-predictions-hbo
<Pepelka7> Predicting Westworld: where the AI comes from - The Verge
<Pepelka7> »One of my earliest jobs was secretary at my mother’s hair salon. I booked appointments and sold shampoos, sure, but mostly I gossiped with customers. I could spot the exact moment when a guest...«
<yang> 3.5/10 nam je dal , sram ga bodi
<zdobersek> westworld je za kej?
<dz0ny> 7/10
<dz0ny> could be a great thing
<dz0ny> bizarno je
<idioterna> 5/7 je bols
<dz0ny> sure :)
<dz0ny> .yt palace hayley kiyoko
<jabuk1> Hayley Kiyoko - Palace (Official Audio) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnI7n0uoKWc
<yang> vanilly cream soda https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KB39Q3pN7Ok
<Pepelka7> Cockta Soda Review - YouTube
<Pepelka7> »I got this at an import store. I can honestly say I have never tried anything like it.«
<yang> jao tej americani
<yang> smells like a medicine
<zdobersek> 7/10 ~ 4.9/7
<zdobersek> actually
<idioterna> zdobersek: ja sej
<idioterna> dobr procent boljsa ocena je
<zdobersek> ja ne mors kr tko
<zdobersek> willy nilly
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bajFf9kRy-E
<Pepelka7> The Happy Mess - Backyard Girl - YouTube
<Pepelka7> »EXCLUSIVO ANTENA3! Mais informações em http://antena3.rtp.pt. Ouve a emissão aqui: http://www.rtp.pt/play/direto/antena3 FICHA TÉCNICA Um filme de José Maria...«
<yang> idioterna: ce bos kaj query bral...
<idioterna> uh
<idioterna> ja, sam psa zrihtam
<idioterna> 20 minut
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBdMWAULRbo
<Pepelka7> Polica - Very Cruel - YouTube
<Pepelka7> »Artist: Poliça Song: Very Cruel Album: Shulamith Year: 2013 Label: Mom + Pop Music«
<pitastrudl> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7lxd7RL1To
<Pepelka7> Caravan Palace - Dramophone - YouTube
<Pepelka7> »New album available via http://www.caravanpalace.com/ ---------------------------------- See Caravan Palace LIVE: 29-01 kosmonavt club - St Petersburg (RU) 3...«
<CrazyLemon> http://siol.net/novice/crna-kronika/na-obali-preiskava-zaradi-organiziranega-kriminala-v-akciji-tudi-potapljaci-427087
<Pepelka7> Na Obali kriminalistična preiskava. V akciji tudi potapljači. - siol.net
<Pepelka7> »Na širšem območju Policijske uprave Koper potekajo policijske aktivnosti v zvezi s kriminalistično preiskavo s področja organizirane kriminalitete. Aktivnosti izvajajo na več različnih lokacijah po obalnem območju, je sporočila policija.«
<pitastrudl> rip limona
<pitastrudl> zdaj vemo zakaj tako veliko kolesariš
<pitastrudl> special transport
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl aye
<CrazyLemon> priority mail has..priorities
<zdobersek> a zato si tko hit gonu!
<zdobersek> 30kmh je mel skor povprecno, madman!
<pitastrudl> :D
<idioterna> hm, js mam 35km/h povprecno hitrost
<idioterna> my mail has better priorities
#ubuntu-si 2016-10-05
<upd> .napoved
<jabuk1> Ponoči se bo razjasnilo in jutro bo povečini pretežno jasno, le ob obali bo nekaj oblačnosti. Na Primorskem bo zapihala burja. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 0 do 6, v alpskih dolinah ter na planotah Notranjske in Kočevske do okoli -2, na Primorskem do 12 stopinj C.
<jabuk1> Jutri bo povečini sončno, le ob morju bo občasno zmerno oblačno. Pihal bo severni veter, na Primorskem pa šibka do zmerna burja, ki bo med dnevom slabela. Najvišje dnevne temperature  bodo od 13 do 18 stopinj C.
<msevwork> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<msevwork> Å¡efa Å¡e ni :D
<napsy> jutro
<zdobersek> kej ste
<yang> kavica inu siharet
<slax0r> i sankret
<matjaz> res je, grem zdej
<zdobersek> true friend is the one who reminds you to take a shit
<CrazyLemon> because without a true friend you are full of shit?
<slax0r> ^
<pitastrudl> jutro
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek neki zate http://www.24ur.com/novice/znanost-in-tehnologija/se-soocas-s-problemom-mlahavih-in-visecih-prsi.html
<Pepelka7> 24ur.com - Se soočaš s problemom mlahavih in visečih prsi?
<Pepelka7> »REVOLUCIJA: Konec je z mlahavimi in povešenimi prsmi. Ekipa Švicarsko-nemških strokovnjakov je uspela razviti učinkovito formulo, ki trajno dvigne in oblikuje prsi.«
<zdobersek> ne
<zdobersek> also, sexist
<CrazyLemon> tako je..reci ne 2 your saggy boobies
<zdobersek> se prav da moras k hula-hoop vrtet
<zdobersek> k pac pravjo, 'REVOLUCIJA'
<Matthai> seksualna? :-)
<Matthai> btw, kdaj se zapre okno za prevajanje YY?
<CrazyLemon> ni da se zapre..vsi prevodi se uporabijo pol za ZZ
<CrazyLemon> ampak v začetnem .isotu so se eni prevodi zaprli cca. 10 dni nazaj
<CrazyLemon> drugi pa se bodo jutri
<Matthai> ja, to me je zanimalo
<Matthai> se pravi kar gre do jutri notri, je v Yaketyju
<CrazyLemon> recimo ja
<zdobbie> nice deadline you got there
<zdobbie> would be a shame ... if you missed it
<Matthai> če prav razumem, tisto kar jaz preko web vmesnika prevedem, mora nekdo še pogledat (aka quality control)?
<CrazyLemon> would be a shame..if i cared about the deadline :)
<CrazyLemon> Matthai ja
<Matthai> kolk pogosto se pa to dela?
<CrazyLemon> Matthai tako pogosto kot mi daš link do paketa ki ga prevajaš :)
<CrazyLemon> oziroma ki si ga prevajal :)
<Matthai> a ti vidiš aktualne spremembe?
<Matthai> včeraj sem namreč popravil en napačen prevod (zatipk v bistvu)
<Matthai> ki me je zmotil že enkrat poleti
<slax0r> zatipk, lmao
<slax0r> :D
<Matthai> hehe, ne vem kakšen je pravilen izraz
<CrazyLemon> Matthai nope :)
<CrazyLemon> zatipk je pravi izraz :)
<slax0r> Matthai: tudi jaz ne, ampak smesno se slisi :D
<slax0r> speak 'murican!
<slax0r> typo
<slax0r> :D
<zdobbie> thai-po
<Matthai> CrazyLemon, evo, tole sem prevajal: app-install-data, duplicity, evince, gdebi, gnome-terminal, onboard, pulseaudio
<CrazyLemon> Matthai raje mam linke ampak ok :D
<Matthai> mislim, da je imel duplicity zatipk
<CrazyLemon> Matthai ne uporabljaš ravno pojmovnika ane? :D
<zdobbie> of course he does
<slax0r> wtf is a pojmovnik?
<zdobbie> it's called 'SSKJ'
<slax0r> slisi se kot umivalnik
<CrazyLemon> !g lugos pojmovnik
<Pepelka7> slovenjenje:pojmovnik [wiki.lugos.si] https://wiki.lugos.si/slovenjenje:pojmovnik
<dz0ny> idioterna: a neb dal en standard cert gor zdej ko so free no ^
<slax0r> archiver, pakirnik
<slax0r> I'm dying over here
<slax0r> :D
<CrazyLemon> kdo pa rabi cert
<CrazyLemon> če je že 8 let s tem certom
<CrazyLemon> naj bo Å¡e 8!
<zdobersek> da bo 16!
<CrazyLemon> aye! sweet 16!
<zdobersek> slax0r: ne se zacet fmirat
<zdobersek> pocak, da bos v AUT!
<slax0r> v AUT sem ze :P
<slax0r> tech talk v slovenscini je tak...omg
<slax0r> :D
<zdobersek> slovenglish
<zdobersek> kar je sicer default danes v LJ
<zdobersek> in drugje v mladih klikah
<slax0r> ja saj...zato pa reces archiveru archiver, ne pakirnik :D
<slax0r> sem zapakiral svoje datoteke z tracnim pakirnikom
<slax0r> :D
<zdobersek> mar se posmehujes, Prekmurec?
<slax0r> http://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/facebook/000/993/875/084.png
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> jaz sem v prekmurju samo na stanovanju :D
<msevwork> js sm se pa gnuplot nauču je šef zadovoljen da me ne bo rabu učit :D
<CrazyLemon> Matthai pri ubuntuju nimamo demonov...ti so pri archu :P
<msevwork> clo mal sm začel brat zj zadnje čase
 * CrazyLemon bere pulseaudio
<msevwork> o super pol te bom lahko vprašal kj o njem
<msevwork> k boš vse vedel :D
<msevwork> haha
<zdobersek> msevwork: si se naucu, al se bomo kle skupej naucil cez par dni, ko bo zagustilo?
<CrazyLemon> ti lahko že zdaj vprašaš...vprašanje je ali boš dobil odgovor :>
<zdobersek> slax0r: kaksen language combo se pa koristi v dezeli mleka in medu?
<msevwork> bom če bom pokazal namero da se trudim najti rešitev
<msevwork> :D
<slax0r> zdobersek: mleka in medu?
<slax0r> where is dat?
<msevwork> possibly avstrija
<slax0r> surprisingly vedno bolj slovenski :D
<CrazyLemon> Matthai pa gdebi-ja nisi prevajal
<zdobersek> slax0r: AUT
<zdobersek> ofc
<Matthai> CrazyLemon, ok, sem gledal po bookmarkih, lahko da sem samo klikal
<slax0r> nemsko-angleski combo
<slax0r> sicer majo tut svoje izraze za vecino tehnicnih stvari
<slax0r> but I refuse to speak them
<Matthai> btw, ima kdo izkušnje s temle wifi adapterjem: http://us.dlink.com/us/en/home-solutions/connect/adapters/dwa-125-wireless-150-usb-adapter.html
<Pepelka7> D-Link | DWA-125 Wireless N150 USB Adapter
<Pepelka7> »N150 Technology – Optimized for web browsing, e-mail, and video chatting Backward Compatibility – Compatible with a/b/g devices Simple Setup - WPS push button for easy connection to your wireless network«
<slax0r> socket je recimo sockel...wtf? :D
<slax0r> hdd je festplatte
<slax0r> FUCK THAT
<slax0r> :D
<zdobersek> sdd?
<slax0r> ne vem
<Matthai> zo naj bi kao uporabljalo RT3070sta driver, a to dela v ubuntu?
<zdobersek> rollout?
<slax0r> pogon na trdno snov je v slovenscini? :D
<CrazyLemon> also http://www.reuters.com/article/us-yahoo-nsa-exclusive-idUSKCN1241YT
<Pepelka7> Exclusive: Yahoo secretly scanned customer emails for U.S. intelligence - sources| Reuters
<Pepelka7> »Yahoo Inc last year secretly built a custom software program to search all of its customers' incoming emails for specific information provided by U.S. intelligence officials, according to people familiar with the matter.«
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: so old, today the news about Hotmail & Gmail will pop up
<slax0r> zdobersek: rollout? nimam pojma
<slax0r> rollout
<zdobersek> revert?
<zdobersek> merge?
<zdobersek> a je merge anschluss?
<CrazyLemon> The rt3070sta staging driver was merged with rt2870sta at Linux 2.6.32.
<CrazyLemon> Matthai ^
<CrazyLemon> torej...ja?
<Matthai> okie
<slax0r> zdobersek: revert bi verjetno bil zurucksetzen, ne vem
<Matthai> hvala bogu
<slax0r> merge, no idea
<Matthai> ker zdaj bom dobil klic od fotra
<Matthai> in če bo treba kaj po konzoli tapkat... :-/
<slax0r> uporabljam kar originalne izraze kar se tice tehnologije
<zdobersek> kaj uporabljajo na SLO fakultetah?
<zdobersek> kdo je bil nazadnje tam?
<CrazyLemon> ni mergea pa reverta na slo fakultetah :D
<CrazyLemon> se pa večinoma uporabljajo angleški izrazi ker ne poznajo slovenski :p
<zdobersek> kaj se delas mladega kle
<slax0r> ker so non-english hilarious :P
<CrazyLemon> they might be hilarious..ampak je prav da se učijo tudi pravilni slovenski izrazi :)
<dz0ny> invented by CrazyLemon
<zdobersek> "izumil NoriCitron"*
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny obstaja društvo informatika za to :)
<zdobersek> si clan?
<CrazyLemon> niet
<slax0r> zakaj je prav? :P
<zdobbie> da se Prešeren bi ne v grobu fbračal!
<zdobbie> deb' se*
<zdobbie> deb' se Prešeren ne v grobu fbračal!
<zdobbie> ekola
<slax0r> mas pa rad ta 'f' :D
<msevwork> enga deva k je mycroft gnome extention skodiral zj sprašujem zakaj njegov extention izgine ko se lockscreen pojav, je treba restartat gnome shell da se spet nazaj pojav :D...se pa hitr pa enostavno gnome shell restarta to pa morm rečt :D
<msevwork> extension*
<msevwork> oz. če poslovenim, moram vprašati enega razvijalca, ki je razvil palčkovo razširitev zakaj le-ta izgine ko se pojavi zaslon za zaklepanje hahahahaha :D
<msevwork> aja pa seveda palčkovo lupino sm pozabil omeniti haha
<zdobbie> torej ce bi ti par tednov pocaku, bi loh komot novga sodelavca pocufu za rokav, da ti tega mycrofta pomaga spedenat na Piju?
<metalcamp> zdobersek: lol, anschluss
<msevwork> zdobbie, sj mi dela na piju
<msevwork> orange piju
<msevwork> like a boss
<zdobbie> now it does
<msevwork> zj si ga rihtam Å¡e na kompu
<msevwork> pc
<Pepelka7>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Dostop do Windows 10 map iz Ubuntuja 16.4  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43952#Comment_43952
<matjaz> model dela mycroft cluster
<matjaz> kaj pa to a
<msevwork> trollz
<matjaz> ker mi ni jasno zakaj bi imel tega mycrofta na več mašinah
<matjaz> :)
<msevwork> ja enga v spalnici npr
<msevwork> da ga zjutraj vprašaš za vreme pa evente
<msevwork> enga v dnevni sobi da si kj pržigaš z glasovnimi ukazi
<msevwork> enga pa v "pisarni" na stacionarnem računalniku da ga mogoče kj vprašaš
<CrazyLemon> ali pa imaš enga povsod
<msevwork> al pa pač maš samo enga pa vse prek mobitela delaš :D to je tut opcija, ampak men je fajn na pcju met kot proof of concept pa da se igram z UIjam mal
<msevwork> moram zj Å¡e "magic mirror" varianto probat
<speed-> hai
<msevwork> kje si naš prekmurec
<speed-> pa evo me
<speed-> malo sem omejen, ker mi doma remote nedela :(
<msevwork> a pol tvja nemorš gledat :D al to mislš remote host al kj podobnga :D
<speed-> lol remote host ja
<msevwork> zasto ne radi
<speed-> nevem
<speed-> bom znal ko pridem domov :D
<dz0ny> well jsut go with google https://developers.google.com/actions/
<Pepelka7> Actions on Google  |  Google Developers
<Pepelka7> »Actions on Google lets developers leverage Google Assistant on multiple devices and contexts.«
<dz0ny> You'll be able to build the Google Assistant right into a range of devices—from Raspberry Pi to mass-market consumer products.
<speed-> eh pa ni panike
<speed-> grem cez 1 uro domov pogledat
<speed-> win10 sem si gor dal cez vikend, to je problem 100% :)
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> such job
<matjaz> dz0ny, tole je pa kul novice
<matjaz> nisem zasledil med eventom
<speed-> samo ne simfaj! :)
<dz0ny> I know, k net crkne se sam v Å¡iht lahko pelem
<speed-> meni ni net crknil
<speed-> ker lahko pingam router
<speed-> naprej je nekaj tezava :)
<dz0ny> mama sesa pa je sklopla stikalo :D
<speed-> tezko
<zdobersek> muca kabel zgrizla
<zdobersek> enumal se je pukadilu
<zdobersek> puj se je pa kabel zamenju
<speed-> zna bit kabel ja
<speed-> tam ko sem prej mel pisarno mam miljon kablov
<speed-> pa si se nisem prinesel :D
<speed-> nekega bogega sem nasel doma ko sploh ni konektorjev bilo eheh
<speed-> samo 2 dni mi je delalo normalno :)
<speed-> alora! :)
<zdobersek> ma kej te ovi prekmurec alora meni pravi
<Matthai> a se je kdo že kaj igral z GSM/SIM moduli za RPi/Arduino?
<metalcamp> Matthai: afaik mojca na S-T
<Matthai> malo gledam pa so neki SIM800, SIM808 moduli na AliExpresu
<Matthai> ne vem kaj je razlika
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXrqJ8R9yQM   effin fiestas!
<Pepelka7> Cyclists capture close passes - YouTube
<Pepelka7> »Visit our website for more information at http://www.west-midlands.police.uk/ If you have any information please phone West Midlands Police on 101 or call th...«
<Matthai> idioterna, a si bil v UK??? :-)
<idioterna> ne, k ne maram ksenofobije
<zdobbie> related: https://twitter.com/NicolaSturgeon/status/783570201858207745
<Pepelka7> Nicola Sturgeon auf Twitter: "We seem to have woken up with a UKIP government. Depressing doesn't even begin to cover it. https://t.co/O8DYc6smdE"
<zdobbie> also http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-politics-37561065
<Pepelka7> UKIP leadership: Nigel Farage back as Diane James quits - BBC News
<Pepelka7> »Nigel Farage is back as UK Independence Party leader - on a temporary basis - after Diane James resigned 18 days into the job.«
<CrazyLemon> "Glavna sporočila preventivne akcije: ..., imeti dovolj bočne razdalje pri prehitevanju kolesarja (vožnja mimo kolesarja naj poteka vsaj 50 cm stran od kolesarja, drugače lahko kolesar izgubi ravnotežje),"
<CrazyLemon> ko ti nekdo pri 90km/h prileti na 0.5m je en mau premalo IMO
<zdobersek> mah
<zdobersek> 0.5 je kul, ker lahko se mal podraftas
<zdobersek> isto kokr pr plavanju
<zdobersek> tkole https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqhEwmTxqIM
<Pepelka7> Freestyle - Draft In A Pool - YouTube
<Pepelka7> »So the winter is upon us and it's time to go indoors to practice swimming. How does a good open water swimmer or triathlete learn effective skills indoors? W...«
<zdobersek> spomnem se nekega tekmovanja, kjer je en tekmovalec v zadnjih metrih prehitel vodilnega
<zdobersek> potem pa so mel celo znanstveno debato, kako je plavalec, ki enmal zaostaja za plavalcem v sosednji progi, v prednosti, ker mu val od soseda enmal pomaga
<CrazyLemon> like..almost every bike race with a sprint finish?
<zdobersek> but with water
<matjaz> ura je dve!
<matjaz> kava!
<CrazyLemon> [13:59:54] <matjaz>: ura je dve!
<CrazyLemon> liar
<zdobbie> http://www.delo.si/novice/slovenija/proti-splavu-na-franciskanski-cerkvi.html
<Pepelka7> Proti splavu na frančiškanski cerkvi v Ljubljani
<Pepelka7> »Na pročelju frančiškanske cerkve so namestili ekran, na katerem predvajajo film o splavu kot uboju.«
<CrazyLemon> .imdb kandagar
<jabuk1> Kandagar |04 Feb 2010 103 min| Action, Drama, War
<jabuk1> 1995. Russian transport aircraft IL-76, carrying a cargo of ammunition under the guise of humanitarian aid to Afghanistan from Albania, forced to put interceptors at Kandahar Airfield (...
<jabuk1> IMDB:6.9/10 (1,252 glasov) | Tomato: N/A/10 N/A reviews (users: 2.9/5 12 reviews)
<jabuk1> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1272018
<CrazyLemon> matjaz tole si mislu ^ ?
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, ura je bila dve!
<matjaz> CrazyLemon in ja, to ja
<matjaz> aja ne
<matjaz> kandagaL
<matjaz> .imdb kandagal
<jabuk1> Ne najdem!
<matjaz> -.-
<matjaz> al pa ej kandagar
<matjaz> je*
<CrazyLemon> ja..ni kandagala
<matjaz> aja, kandagal je insurgency mapa :DD
<matjaz> korengal sm mislu
<matjaz> .imdb korengal
<jabuk1> Korengal |30 Nov 2015 84 min| Documentary, History, News
<jabuk1> Korengal picks up where Restrepo left off; the same men, the same valley, the same commanders, but a very different look at the experience of war.
<jabuk1> IMDB:6.8/10 (1,914 glasov) | Tomato: 6.4/10 35 reviews (users: 3.6/5 566 reviews)
<jabuk1> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt3578504
<matjaz> ^
<matjaz> imajo pa ta afghan mesta skoraj enaka imena, tko da mi je mal oproščeno
<zdobersek> racist
<matjaz> don't judge!
<msevwork> Å¡e eno urco pa bo
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wz-dLfHmhRY
<Pepelka7> Kavinsky - Protovision - YouTube
<Pepelka7> »As seen in Kavinsky's 2013 album Outrun. ▼Support Kavinsky▼ Bandcamp: https://kavinsky.bandcamp.com/ Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/KavinskyOfficial/ Sou...«
<upd_> https://www.instagram.com/loopphoto/ da si mal oči spočijete
<Pepelka7> Preyen Moodley (@loopphoto) • Instagram photos and videos
<CrazyLemon> matjaz je bela cesta no
<Pepelka7> »Swimwear & lingerie photographer based in Cape Town, South Africapreyen@loopphoto.co.za | SNAPCHAT: @loopphoto«
<CrazyLemon> ko si sposodim kandagar ti meni poveš da je korengal
<matjaz> ej, tbh, jest sem ti že dva tedna nazaj rekel da je korengal :D
<CrazyLemon> !g site:irclogs.ubuntu.com matjaz korengal
<Pepelka7> tukaj site:irclogs.ubuntu.com matjaz korengal site:irclogs.ubuntu.com
<CrazyLemon> useless pepelka
<CrazyLemon> Poizvedba – site:irclogs.ubuntu.com matjaz korengal – se ne ujema z nobenim dokumentom.
<CrazyLemon> ahem :>
<matjaz> stahp!
<matjaz> 2016-09-24.log:[19:42:49] <matjaz> .imdb korengal
<matjaz> !!!
<CrazyLemon> lies all lies
<CrazyLemon> če google ne poindexira
<CrazyLemon> pomeni da si sfejkal!
<matjaz> site:irclogs.ubuntu.com matjaz korengal
<matjaz> ups
<CrazyLemon> ww
<matjaz> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/09/24/%23ubuntu-si.html#t17:42
<Pepelka7> /srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/09/24/#ubuntu-si.txt
<matjaz> ^ !!!
<zdobersek> dat effort
<CrazyLemon> ti si medtem ko je bilo govora o transformerjih pa warcraftu pričakoval da bo resno nekdo pregledal tvoj link?
<matjaz> :D
<CrazyLemon> restrepo downloada z 30kbps :(
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, TL
<yang> Danes sem videl Sašo Lošića (Plavi orkestar)
<CrazyLemon> matjaz yup..much better now
<yang> Kukr mi je znano živi v Ljubljani (nisem ga prvič videl v mestu)
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, ofc, TL > *
<CrazyLemon> matjaz kaj pa vem..ti si omenjal fartis za ti dve zadevi
<CrazyLemon> no tri zadeve..Å¡e GK
<idioterna> yang: mene ful zanima zakaj se ti zdi to pomembno delit z nami
<CrazyLemon> ker SL > *
<yang> idioterna: ja sej men se tut ne zdi pomembno vedet, kje se ti z biciklom goniš
<yang> pa vseeno pišeš o tem
<idioterna> sej ne pisem zate
<yang> no pol se vzdrži komentarjev
<idioterna> celebrity culture ki ga poskusas ustvarjat je nezazeljen
<CrazyLemon> lošič je celebrity?
<CrazyLemon> mislim..nekoč je bil ja..sam ne vem če je še vedno :)
<yang> on je legenda, tako kot ostali z Jugo scene
<idioterna> ja, vids
<idioterna> to so vse legende, zato mormo vedet da jih je yang srecal
<yang> Če si ti neki dobrega naredil 40 let nazaj, nima veze tut ce si penzioniran
<yang> ljudje se te zapomnijo
<yang> razen taki kt idioterna k samo 90s california pop poslusa
<idioterna> seattle je v washingtonu.
<slax0r> 90s california pop ftw
<idioterna> ne v kaliforniji
<yang> yuri ooprostiiiiiiiiii
<idioterna> ne vem ce teb oprostim
<yang> Plavi orkestar so zgleda imeli v ponedeljelk koncert v Ljubljani
<idioterna> ti je zal da si zamudu ane
<yang> ja
<yang> ker jih se nisem v zivo poslusal
<idioterna> jsm se enkrat s kolesom mim krizank pelu
<idioterna> k so bli glasni
<idioterna> v resnic mi niso tolk vsec da bi jih zanalasc poslusu
<idioterna> so pa eni kolegi z irca bli kr navduseni nad njimi
<yang> pa dobro to je bolj muzika za mladino ampak ok majo nekaj dobrih komadov
<idioterna> edin ne vem zakaj so se mogl najprej zastrupit z alkoholom predn so zdrzal poslusanje
<napsy> js sm bil
<yang> kako si pa karto dobil
<yang> k berem tam, da so hitro posle
<slax0r> jo je pa pravocasno kupil
<slax0r> simpl
<yang> a pride kdo na 50 litrov zastonj limonade, s citronko spiram pralni stroj
<yang> baje da kr dobro kamen razžira
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SK_OVjH8IfQ
<Pepelka7> Montreal-Style Smoked Short Rib Goes Handheld — Snack Break - YouTube
<Pepelka7> »Award-winning chef Michael Solomonov brings two of his Philadelphia restaurants together in one incredible sandwich. The Dizengoff and Abe Fisher collaborati...«
<CrazyLemon> holy sh1t that looks awesome
<zdobbie> noice https://www.theguardian.com/football/2016/oct/04/czech-players-female-referee-belonged-kitchen-train-women-team
<Pepelka7> Czech players who said female referee ‘belonged in kitchen’ told to train with women’s team | Football | The Guardian
<Pepelka7> »Sparta Prague have sent two players to train with the women’s team after they told a female assistant referee to stay in the kitchen«
<zdobbie> http://www.slate.com/blogs/the_slatest/2016/10/05/donald_trump_jealous_that_mike_pence_did_well_in_debate_reports_say.html
<Pepelka7> Donald Trump jealous that Mike Pence did well in debate, reports say.
<Pepelka7> »The emerging consensus about Tuesday’s vice presidential debate is that Mike Pence did well in the sense of seeming significantly more prepared and les ...«
<idioterna> poor pence
<zdobbie> noice https://twitter.com/HillaryClinton/status/783645247247114240?s=09
<Pepelka7> Hillary Clinton auf Twitter: "At the #VPDebate, Mike Pence tried really, really hard to deny pretty much everything Donald Trump has said and done. Let's replay the tape: https://t.co/5XNKyFX6az"
<idioterna> kul ja
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0PEM9rqKu4
<Pepelka7> Hipster Lovrenc kupuje traktor na spletu - YouTube
<Pepelka7> »Hipster Lovrenc je eden večjih pridelovalcev čilija v tem delu ljubljanske kotline. Obvlada vse vrste čilija, o spletnem nakupovanju pa nima pojma.«
<CrazyLemon> stupid lovrenc
<zdobersek> kuko je maca prjel
<CrazyLemon> hipster pač
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/bqUIX3Z4r3k?t=1h5m5s
<Pepelka7> New Shepard In-flight Escape Test - YouTube
<Pepelka7> »Live webcast of New Shepard in-flight escape test.«
<zdobbie> noice https://www.parallella.org/2016/10/05/epiphany-v-a-1024-core-64-bit-risc-processor/?
<idioterna> https://www.reddit.com/etc/passwd
<Pepelka7>  [Ubuntu.si] jos: tiskalnik  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6540/tiskalnik
<CrazyLemon> so many k*vins
<Pepelka7>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: tiskalnik  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43953#Comment_43953
<zdobbie> https://podcrto.si/zgodbe-s-slabe-banke/
<upd> anonimen vir?!
<zdobbie> zomg!!!
<idioterna> http://www.mrlovenstein.com/images/comics/748_long_i_stood_there.png
<CrazyLemon> metal_camp you're famous dude :D
<metal_camp> wut?
<CrazyLemon> metal_camp a ti kaj prevajaš ? ker sm zdaj gledal korengal pa piše 'priredil metalcamp'
<metal_camp> sem, samo ne v zadnjih nekaj mesecih
<matjaz> ej tega CrazyLemona
<zdobbie> a mislis kandagal?
<matjaz> dej na "slovenski Netflix" v search vrži metalcamp :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ha ha..not funny :p
<CrazyLemon> a je kak flag v chromeu da je vključen samo ipv6?
<metal_camp> CrazyLemon, aja, ubuntu stuff sem imel v mislih
<metal_camp> zgleda nek doppelgaenger
<CrazyLemon> matjaz sm mislu da je to ta metalcamp..pa ni
<CrazyLemon> fejker je :P
<CrazyLemon> restrepo > korengal
<matjaz> tole si jih pa pojedu
<matjaz> :)
<CrazyLemon> true story..korengal je sam milking the (cash) cow IMO
<matjaz> seveda, klasično duo/trio/quadrio logija
<Pepelka7>  [Ubuntu.si] galjot: RE: Napake po nadgradnji sistema V14.04 na 16.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43954#Comment_43954
<idioterna> hm yang je pa kr quitnu
<idioterna> s kom nej se pa zdej kregam
<upd> .vreme pasja ravan
<jabuk> ARSO: Pasja ravan (1020m): 2.3°C @05.10.2016 23:20 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 56% severozahodnik 1.98 m/s (7.1 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:09:26, Kulminacija: 10:52:17, Sončni zahod: 16:35:08
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 25min 42s, Luna je v ščipu
#ubuntu-si 2016-10-06
<idioterna> hm gor pa ze dolg nism su
<upd> pol pa kar
<idioterna> ma zdele mi ni za hodt mam se neki dela
<upd_> da ne bo sneg prej
<idioterna> sej mam gume za sneg
<upd_> aja pol pa ni problema
<upd_> tak kave zmanjkalo
<upd_> ln
<idioterna> lahko noc
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 3.km SZ od GORNJEGA GRADA @06/10/2016 06:21:42  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.31+N,+14.77+E
<speed-> hjello!
<slax0r> jutro
<speed-> ka zaj slax0r se nejsi v angliji ali ka
<slax0r> speed-: cez teden dni
<speed-> na razgovor ides ali si ze bil?
<slax0r> razgovor
<speed-> pa ka tudi so tak lagani
<speed-> :)
<msevwork> a kdo ve kaj je safe mode v hexchatu
<msevwork> a mislte da me monitorirajo kle kaj pišem
<msevwork> sistemc?
<speed-> lol
<speed-> si ti na hece ha
<msevwork> i'm serious
<pitastrudl> im srs guyz
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> msevwork:  dvomim da te monitorajo
<msevwork> good good
<pitastrudl> pomoje boš bolj paranojičen če bi uporabli kak irccloud al pa kej k gre čez njihove serverje
<pitastrudl> drugače so pa itak vsi ISPji povezani z NSA tak da se bv sekiraš
<msevwork> pitastrudl zj k sm dobu službo bi mi lah speku pitostrudl :D haha just kiddin'
<msevwork> za nsa se itak ne sekiram mi bi itak pobral odtise če bi šu v USA :D
<pitastrudl> lahk prides sem na en strudel
<pitastrudl> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<pitastrudl> sam prinesi lube
<msevwork> oh noes
<msevwork> potem better not :D haha
<slax0r> speed-: pa zgledajo ze tak ja :D
<zdobbie> prever, kok se povezes na freenode
<msevwork> kko to nardimo
<msevwork> -o
<zdobbie> pogledas v client, ce se vezes via SSL
<msevwork> mislm da ne
<zdobbie> gg
<msevwork> mogoče se zj
<slax0r> DO droplet + ssh + irssi = win
<jabuk> http://www.quickmeme.com/img/ea/ea4671998341d9fbb6f7815394b49cb2890a50ac80b62802fb021c147c068d8e.jpg
<slax0r> exactly jabuk knows it
<msevwork> what about hruska?
<slax0r> it's delicious
<speed-> jao
<speed-> zdaj sem nevem kak dolgo hvalil da so zrihtali wifi
<speed-> te pa gor pridem da sploh nisem povezan pa da je lokalno app nalagal stvari haha
<speed-> realnost je pa taka
<speed-> http://pastebin.com/WwyXVVe9
<Pepelka7> 10-06 08:33:15.670 917-30638/? D/DhcpClient: Received packet: dc:ee:06:c3:27:95 - Pastebin.com
<speed-> fuuuuuuuuuuuck :D
<zdobbie> reality is bendy
<zdobbie> get over it
<speed-> :(
<msevwork> uni krapi s tepkami (aka štruklji s hruškami) so dobri tm v Trenti :D
<Pepelka7>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: tiskalnik  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43955#Comment_43955
<zdobbie> struklji out of the fucking left field
<matjaz> glej ga zdobsa z baseball referencami
<matjaz> nooice
<zdobbie> u like?
<msevwork> i'd rather eat some krapi :D
<slax0r> it's dönerstag!
<matjaz> it's dönerskebab!
<msevwork> fuj ta zmiksan meso
<msevwork> s kremplji
<msevwork> a je možn da mi je v gnomeu sam izbral po defaultu wayland session
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> k waylanda se nikejr ni
<speed-> najbolj pomembno je to, da je jutri petek! :D
<msev--> Dzony kko se debuga gnome extensione
<dz0ny> se jih ne
<msev--> K en mi izgine ce grem v lockscreen
<msev--> Pa k nazaj pridem ga ni pol vec morm restartat shell
<dz0ny> ce ne mara lock screeena :D
<msev--> In zj dev misl da wayland laufan haha
<dz0ny> no pol si že debugal
<msev--> Lol
<msev--> Ce ga ne prolly
<zdobersek> lies (09:22:53 AM) dz0ny: k waylanda se nikejr ni
<dz0ny> native?
<zdobersek> msev--: a to je tist mycroft extension?
<zdobersek> so native
<dz0ny> ne prek x
<msev--> Da
<zdobersek> msev--: a to je tist extension, k ga je tanov sodelavc spisu?
<slax0r> je reko s kremplji :D
<slax0r> ja, pa mrtve bosance zameljejo kar cele not :D
<zdobersek> zakaj moramo potem kle tech support opravljat, ce mas modela/modelko par miz stran?
<slax0r> speed-: o ja, peteeeek
<zdobbie> tomoz
<msev--> Ne ta extension je spisal en iz avstralije
<speed-> mi gremo danes gokarte vozit
<speed-> ka si ti nor
<speed-> zmrznili bomo :D
<metalcamp> dober timing :D
<speed-> za 3pm
<speed-> prejsnji teden je se bilo dokaj ok
<speed-> zdaj pa je mrzlo za popizdit :D
<zdobersek> ... tud prejsnji teden ste sli?
<speed-> ne
<slax0r> speed-: mas duge gate? ;)
<speed-> ja znas ka
<metalcamp> speed-: je za nekaj dobro, tokrat se boš lahko vsaj pohvalil, da si prvi prekmurec, ki je vozil gokart pri 4 st. C :D
<metalcamp> vse*
<dz0ny> pff
<speed-> to ni res
<msev--> Haha
<speed-> ker nas je vec prekmurcev tu haha
<dz0ny> tle na notranjskem mamo se kr -5
<speed-> pa en je vzel zadevo cist preresno
<metalcamp> :D
<CrazyLemon> slax0r je prlek..ni prekmurc :p
<CrazyLemon> .vreme babno polje
<speed-> ja slax0r je neki faker
<jabuk> ARSO: Babno Polje (756m): -1.1°C @06.10.2016 7:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 97%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:07:50, Kulminacija: 10:51:00, Sončni zahod: 16:34:10
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 26min 19s, Luna je v ščipu
<speed-> ali aj naj mu bo :D
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 3°C @06.10.2016 7:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 91% zahodnik 0.8 m/s (2.9 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:05:22, Kulminacija: 10:48:08, Sončni zahod: 16:30:53
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 25min 31s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 9.8°C @06.10.2016 7:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 54% jugovzhodnik 2.2 m/s (7.9 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:11:03, Kulminacija: 10:54:17, Sončni zahod: 16:37:30
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 26min 27s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> brrrr
<speed-> winter is here!
<CrazyLemon> yup..čas je za wet lube!
<zdobersek> whut
<speed-> jaz mislim da je zajebal kanal :p
<CrazyLemon> :D
<msevwork> .vreme Kranj
<jabuk> ARSO: Kranj (403m): 3.8°C @06.10.2016 7:10 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 76%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:09:01, Kulminacija: 10:51:47, Sončni zahod: 16:34:32
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 25min 31s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: tudi to ne...
<slax0r> prleki so od hrastje mote dalje :P
<slax0r> ja sam nesto izmedzu
<msev--> A tm uzad za pohorjem k so uni flosarji pa to a je kj fajnga za vidt? K pomoje se nism bil tm
<slax0r> flosarji?
<msev--> K si ful zobe cistjo
<msev--> Se tko imenujejo
<zdobbie> splavarji?
<zdobbie> tega mas na Ljubnem
<msev--> I kno' tm sm ze bil
<msev--> Sam zanima me tm uzad lovrenc pri pohorju pa to
<speed-> tam kjer svet prek tece ha:)
<slax0r> tja ni vsem dovoljeno it
<msev--> Js mam izkaznco
<speed-> slax0r kak zdaj pred kak ides v anglijo idemo na pivo
<speed-> ali po
<speed-> :d
<slax0r> po, ka vidin kelko mi nasa v londoni zapravi :D
<speed-> hehe
<speed-> vepa 6eur ji zemi krej pa te nemo sli v avstriji na pivo :p
<slax0r> kda grete v pon domov?
<slax0r> v pon je edino se ka casovno skoz spravin
<speed-> nevem
<speed-> 4.15 ?
<slax0r> te jaz ze ob treh moren iti ka tu vun z graza priden :D
<slax0r> ce iden ob 4ih sem negi ob 5ih na meji
<zdobbie> matjaz: a bo slo
<matjaz> se trudim, pa ne gre :D
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> vepa se zmenimo
<speed-> pridi v kalsdorf gnes :D
<speed-> ka spijemo rundo ali pa 2 za pogum :)
<speed-> te pa jih tretji krog vse povozim haha
<zdobersek> classy choice of words https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2015_Graz_van_attack
<Pepelka7> 2015 Graz van attack - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<speed-> lol ne tak :)
<slax0r> v kalsdorfi mate?
<speed-> ja
<slax0r> kul
<speed-> samo ob pol 7 komaj
<speed-> :)
<slax0r> jesus...
<slax0r> ob pol sedmih mo naso ze za levi josek drzo
<speed-> :D
<msev--> slaxor ti pa si ekspresiven
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ^ pravi da te bo ob 6.30pm prijel za levo dojko ..sam fyi
<CrazyLemon> meh
<speed-> jup pa nebo zadovoljen ce bo kosmata :p
<msev--> Speed omg. Ena sosolka s faksa je mela brado, revca
<msev--> Sam nerazumem zakaj ni sla na laser
<msev--> Al pa ksne zdravila jedla
<zdobbie> si jo vsaj na ksn zmenek pelu?
<msev--> Warum?
<speed-> ce je bla boga
<msev--> Ja tok dobr pa nism
<msev--> Da bi se tko zrtvoval haha
<msev--> Gotta go
<msev--> Work needs me
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, to mi je nekak ratal razbrat ja :D
<matjaz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ve_p8QeWry4
<Pepelka7> John Wick: Chapter 2 Trailer Sneak Peek [HD] Keanu Reeves, Ian McShane, Ruby Rose - YouTube
<Pepelka7> »Here's your first look at the upcoming Keanu Reeves-led sequel, John Wick: Chapter 2, with the full trailer set to arrive this Saturday. ★Subscribe HERE and ...«
<matjaz> HYPE
<zdobbie> I don't HYPE for 'social events'
<matjaz> what do you HYPE about?
<zdobbie> COFFEEEE
<zdobbie> LIKE JUST NOW
<matjaz> DID THAT 5 MINUTES AGO
<speed-> DID THAT 4TIMES ALREADY
<zdobbie> NOICE
<speed-> NO MORE COFFEE TODAY
<matjaz> IT'S NOOICE THOUGH
 * CrazyLemon is coffee free since 1983!
<zdobbie> he's got them rhymes instead
<zdobbie> and he's loving that bread
<speed-> kak te
<speed-> v pon sem jaz samo na kavo laufal
<zdobbie> eats it daily with spaghetti
<zdobbie> celebrates it with confetti
<speed-> 2uri sem spal, te pa celi dan umiral :D
<CrazyLemon> vidiš..to je zaradi kave
<CrazyLemon> tudi zdobbie piše bedne rime zaradi kave
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobbie> se pozirka nisem naredu
<CrazyLemon> https://electrek.co/2016/10/06/tesla-updated-browser-linux-os-december-says-musk/
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<CrazyLemon> z 10.04 na 16.04
<napsy> To further enhance the security of this proposed design, consider randomizing the CSRF token parameter name and/or value for each request. Implementing this approach results in the generation of per-request tokens as opposed to per-session tokens. Note, however, that this may result in usability concerns. For example, the "Back" button browser capability is often hindered as the previous page may contain
<napsy> a token that is no longer valid. Interaction with this previous page will result in a CSRF false positive security event at the server. Regardless of the approach taken, developers are encouraged to protect the CSRF token the same way they protect authenticated session identifiers, such as the use of TLS.
<napsy> oops
<napsy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QeiZxjQD_7E
<napsy> tole sm mislu :)
<Pepelka7> Čudež življenja miracle of life SLOsubs - YouTube
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/90YU33M.gifv
<Pepelka7> That brief moment of complete helplessness
<zdobbie> http://newsthump.com/2016/10/05/bear-grylls-to-attempt-to-survive-two-weeks-as-ukip-leader/
<Pepelka7> Bear Grylls to attempt to survive two weeks as UKIP leader
<Pepelka7> »Survival expert Bear Grylls is to attempt his toughest challenge yet - lasting two weeks as leader of UKIP.«
<idioterna> haha
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a si bil kaj v gozdu? je kaj jurčkov?
<zdobbie> zakaj pa ne
<zdobbie> sej ma ciklokrosa
<idioterna> kdo
<idioterna> a jurck
<CrazyLemon> ne..jurĆk
<zdobbie> yyyuuuuurrrriiiiiiiiiii
<dz0ny> Crazyl3mon nc ni
<CrazyLemon> ok dz1ny
<Matthai> CrazyLemon, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/yakkety/+source/system-config-printer/+pots/system-config-printer/sl/+translate?memo=10&search=posreduj&show=all&start=10
<Pepelka7> Slovenian (sl) : Template “system-config-printer” : Yakkety (16.10) : Translations : system-config-printer package : Ubuntu
<Matthai> tul eje bil en napačen prevod
<Matthai> Foward je bilo prevedeno Posreduj namesto Naprej
<Matthai> gre za gumba naprej - nazaj
<Matthai> sem popravil
<Matthai> pa tole bi bilo treba updatat: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-sl :-)
<Pepelka7> Ubuntu Slovenian Quality Assurance in Launchpad
<speed-> wiki od lugosa nima ssl certa!
<speed-> kak zgled to sirite
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/zxke4iYuR28 tole pa morate prečekirat/poslušat
<Pepelka7> This Is Not Happening - Sal Vulcano - Possible Terrorism - Uncensored - YouTube
<Pepelka7> »When Sal Vulcano got someone else's package in the mail, he decided to play a little game with the intended recipient and ended up getting in way over his he...«
<CrazyLemon> Matthai nism owner te skupine tko da ne morem popravit :)
<CrazyLemon> speed- seveda ima cert
<CrazyLemon> sam je like..outdated :D
<speed-> Issued by Datacenter.si CA :D
<Matthai> CrazyLemon, kdo pa je?
<Pepelka7>  [Ubuntu.si] MiranR: RE: Napake po nadgradnji sistema V14.04 na 16.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43956#Comment_43956
<CrazyLemon> wow..1.1gb update za insurgency
<idioterna> to je blo ze vcerej
<idioterna> no
<idioterna> might have been early a.m.
<CrazyLemon> je ja sam nism vedu da je 1.1gb
<zdobersek> kinda ur fault
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/lBSMjLZ.gifv
<idioterna> i'm not sure how i feel right now
<zdobbie> "The Pearlfish will seek food and shelter in the anus of a Sea Cucumber."
<zdobbie> now you know
<zdobbie> OH OK http://www.politico.com/story/2016/10/trump-women-insults-entertainment-229225
<Pepelka7> Trump says his insulting remarks toward women were for ‘entertainment’ - POLITICO
<Pepelka7> »&quot;A lot of that was done for the purpose of entertainment; there's nobody that has more respect for women than I do,&quot; he says.«
<idioterna> racistainment.
<idioterna> misogynyshowbiz.
<CrazyLemon> no more generation kill
<CrazyLemon> i guess its time for some insurgency
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/Val202/photos/a.106712439368941.4113.101152449924940/1330791483627691/?type=3
<CrazyLemon> ahahaha
<Pepelka7> Val 202 - Chronik | Facebook
<Pepelka7> »Val 202. Gefällt 41.959 Mal · 1.721 Personen sprechen darüber. Val 202, drugi program Radia Slovenija, je sodoben informativni, glasbeni, športni in...«
<CrazyLemon> http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=775965455
<Pepelka7> Steam Community :: Screenshot :: Latest insurgency update
<Pepelka7> »Steam Community: Insurgency. Latest insurgency update«
<zdobbie> can confirm, is smoke
<CrazyLemon> can confirm, latest update sucks
<CrazyLemon> crash_handler se obesi na eno jedro in ga ne pusti :D
<CrazyLemon> https://s18.postimg.org/l26d4fx15/20161006192602_1.jpg
<CrazyLemon> hah..nism edini
<zdobbie> mogoce ksn crash handla
<CrazyLemon> bl slabo ga handlea
<idioterna> a pol ne rabm poganjat
<idioterna> loh pocakam na nasledn update?
<CrazyLemon> kr počakaj ja
<CrazyLemon> na hotfix od hotfixa
<idioterna> the fix was too hot?
<CrazyLemon> not hot enough
<idioterna> zdej minecraft soundtrack poslusam for some reason
<zdobbie> did not melt
<idioterna> does it at least blend?
<zdobbie> no
<zdobbie> it just fails
<CrazyLemon> fails to blend? impossibru
<zdobbie> fails to work for u
<CrazyLemon> if you say so..it must be true
<CrazyLemon> https://theintercept.com/series/code-of-silence/
<Pepelka7> The Intercept
<Pepelka7> »Two Chicago police officers uncovered a massive criminal enterprise within the department. Then they were hung out to dry.«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3iPMBidhh_w
<Pepelka7> Vinegar - YouTube
<Pepelka7> »And now, we present to you "Vinegar," an animated short film that we made for the "Don Jon" DVD. Fallingalice, an artist on the site from the United States, ...«
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<upd> kaj je  s tem orkanom
<upd> a ga ne znajo ustavit
#ubuntu-si 2016-10-07
<upd> .vreme pasja ravan
<jabuk> ARSO: Boršt Gorenja vas (530m): 2.6°C @07.10.2016 0:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 96% vzhodnik 0.6 m/s (2.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:10:44, Kulminacija: 10:51:59, Sončni zahod: 16:33:14
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 22min 30s, Luna je v ščipu
<upd> .vreme pasja ravan
<jabuk> ARSO: Boršt Gorenja vas (530m): 2.6°C @07.10.2016 0:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 96% vzhodnik 0.6 m/s (2.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:10:44, Kulminacija: 10:51:59, Sončni zahod: 16:33:14
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 22min 30s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> isto k vceri :)
<upd> .vreme pasja ravan
<jabuk> ARSO: Pasja ravan (1020m): 4.3°C @07.10.2016 1:50 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 92% severozahodnik 1.7 m/s (6.1 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:10:44, Kulminacija: 10:51:59, Sončni zahod: 16:33:14
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 22min 30s, Luna je v ščipu
<upd> ehh
<upd> 2c več
<upd> pri nas je pa bilo včeraj -1 k je dolina
<upd> https://twitter.com/sarasidnerCNN/status/784180860031471616
<Pepelka7> Sara Sidner auf Twitter: "Here is what I was talking about. Strange things happen when Hurricanes show up. #HurricaneMatthew crab escaping https://t.co/G2uole0HGB"
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> a toplo piha
<idioterna> ja tle je blo zjutri -2
<idioterna> dons je pa amm
<idioterna> +2
<upd> a tud pod nulo ql
<upd> zdele ne vem kolk je
<upd> sem ravno včeraj študiral da morm eno vremensko postajo naredit da se mi poveže na wifi
<idioterna> js mam kr alkoholn termometer al kako se rece temu tardecmu
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> morm z baterijo posvett vn :)
<upd> aja ql
<upd> ja sem razmišljal
<upd> en arduino al pa neki podobnega, pa senzor za temperaturo, vlago, pa en merilec za količino padavin pa hitrost vetra
<upd> pa wiki dongle
<upd> pa spiše app, pa lahko spremljaš na pcju
<upd> zapakiram vse skup, pa dam na kickstarter
<upd> pa mam job
<upd> :D
<upd> te vremenske postaje so po 200€ če so mal bolše
<upd> wifi
<upd> *
<idioterna> mnja
<idioterna> k ni tok trivialno uresnic
<idioterna> vsaj za padavine pa veter je kr neki dela doma nardit robustno resitev
<upd> jup
<speed-> morgen
<idioterna> o
<napsy> lp
<speed-> kako
<zdobbie> hoi
<Pepelka7>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: Napake po nadgradnji sistema V14.04 na 16.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43957#Comment_43957
<msevwork> hej hoj
<speed-> hoj
<matjaz> a mamo kakšno open source Syncthing alternativo?
<matjaz> al pa vsaj nekaj podobnega
<zdobersek> rsync
<msevwork> zakaj pa syncthing ni dobr
<msevwork> a ni open
<msevwork> a kdo ve kko se zmanjša velikost ikone v synapse launcherju :D hahahahahaha
<speed-> gugl zihr
<speed-> :)
<msevwork> uglavnm tale dev od unga mycroft extensiona prav da nemore reproducat mojga issuea
<msevwork> da mam  zihr broken gnome shell hahaah
<matjaz> ka pa dela ta mycroft extension?
<zdobbie> extends things
<matjaz> O RLY?!
<zdobbie> rly
<matjaz> .yt have a kit kat
<jabuk> KITKAT - Have a seat https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65XFxXlo4OI
<matjaz> not that one you stupid jabuk!
<CrazyLemon> hey! back off! jabuk is 'aight!
<zdobbie> lol 2013 lol
<Pepelka7>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Napake po nadgradnji sistema V14.04 na 16.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43958#Comment_43958
<CrazyLemon> hah..učitelj informatike iz osnovne šole na #sirikt
<zdobersek> ha?
<zdobersek> sirikt?
<CrazyLemon> !g sirikt
<Pepelka7> SIRikt | SIRikt 2016 http://www.sirikt.si/
<CrazyLemon> js se ne znajdem na tem video.arnes.si
<zdobbie> PEBKAC
<zdobbie> https://clips.twitch.tv/celaskonha/SillyTapirAthenaPMS
<Pepelka7> Watch CelaskoNha on Twitch
<msevwork> a kdeconnect 1.0.1 še nemorm inštalirat v gnomeu dz0ny to zihr ti uporablaš
<msevwork> tak hud piece of tech software :D
<matjaz> Pushbullet
<dz0ny> msevwork: what
<dz0ny> i despise word kde
<dz0ny> res ne rabim teh tickerjev
<dz0ny> k mamš smartwatch
<msevwork> gnome ma tut eno varianto
<msevwork> z mal manj featureji
<dz0ny> edin kr men tečar na dekstopu je tomatotimer
<dz0ny> poanta je da je to slabo za produktivnost
<msevwork> imenuje se Nuntius :)
<msevwork> ja zna bit
<msevwork> je pa tut res da ma ta kdeconnect ful featurejev
<msevwork> mogoče kdaj kšn pride prav
<msevwork> ful dobr bi blo če bi en to prepisal za gnome :D
<msevwork> haha
<msevwork> da nebi blo kde dependancyjev haha
<msevwork> dz0ny, dj povej za kšn kul gnome extension, zaenkrat uporabljam dash to dock pa neki za več prostora pri oknih pa un za musko pa seveda mycrofta :D
<matjaz> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/28/gtile/
<matjaz> men je tale kr must
<matjaz> pa redshift
<msevwork> a to jih ročno tileaš na četrtine?
<msevwork> npr
<msevwork> a ti jih avtomatsko stilea
<msevwork> kko pa ta redshit zazna kakšna je okolica?
<matjaz> msevwork, ročno ja, sam k se navadiš je hitro
<matjaz> redshiftu pa daš koordinate
<msevwork> ja sj je super da ročno sj tko hočm
<msevwork> to je super da si loh npr na četrtine daš
<msevwork> kašne koordinate ne razumem
<msevwork> aja že razumem
<msevwork> pol spreminja glede na time of day
<msevwork> pač nesmeš luči pržigat
<msevwork> pa take fore :D
<msevwork> aja sj ga itak loh ugasneš :D
<msevwork> zanimivo
<msevwork> dj Å¡e kj povej :D
<matjaz> wat? zakaj pa ne bi smel luči pržigat? :D
<msevwork> ja k redshift je vrjetn zarad teme narjen ane
<matjaz> ja tudi ja, nasploh ti eye strain zmanjša
<matjaz> tudi pri prižganih lučeh
<matjaz> ne vem, jest mam enih 20 extensionov
<matjaz> sam nisem doma zdej
<matjaz> vem da mam topicons plus
<matjaz> tray ti prestavi na vrh
<msevwork> no dj mi jih boš prosim zlistal pol da jih preverm :D
<matjaz> caffeine
<matjaz> tudi must
<msevwork> a kofe ti lockscreen ugasne temporarily?
<matjaz> recimo ja
<matjaz> pa tale https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/906/sound-output-device-chooser/
<msevwork> u ja tole pa res rabm
<msevwork> da lah switcham med slušalkami pa zvočniki
<msevwork> :D
<CrazyLemon> rabiš extension za to? now i know why i prefer unity :P
<matjaz> ne rabiš ga, sam ti tole ful poenostavi
<zdobbie> who uses Unity
<zdobbie> honestly
<msevwork> NoriCitron
<msevwork> če bo kšn gnomar hotu sprobat mycrofta -> https://github.com/AIIX/Mycroft-AI-Gnome-Shell-Extension :D
<Pepelka7> GitHub - AIIX/Mycroft-AI-Gnome-Shell-Extension: Gnome Shell GUI Extension for Mycroft Ai
<Pepelka7> »Mycroft-AI-Gnome-Shell-Extension - Gnome Shell GUI Extension for Mycroft Ai«
<msevwork> je kul da maš voice control tut na kompu ne sam na mobitelu npr :D
<dz0ny> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/1031/topicons/
<dz0ny> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/683/imgur-screenshot-uploader/
<msevwork> aha to rabm imgur :D
<msevwork> tale topicon čist ne razumem
<msevwork> a to je tist k se mi od hexchata na levi strani spodaj pojav
<msevwork> kaj pa v searchu od gnomea k lahko npr tut računaš, kaj lahko še delaš? a google searchas al pa kj?
<msevwork> vidm da so plugini za wikipedijo pomoje pa za google pa tko naprej
<dz0ny> yea not using that
<CrazyLemon> to ma unity po defaultu notri že
<CrazyLemon> Å¡ele zdaj vidim kok je tale unity kul
<CrazyLemon> :>
<msevwork> :D
<zdobbie> z unityjem loh tud po amazonu isces, je-li?
<msevwork> haha
<msevwork> to je sploh top feature
<msevwork> da te amazon spamma
<speed-> zdobbie only unity3d :D
<speed-> ce to steje!
<zdobbie> ne!
<speed-> :(
<zdobbie> !g ubuntu unity amazon search criticism
<Pepelka7> Ubuntu's Unity 8 desktop will remove the Amazon search 'spyware ... http://www.pcworld.com/article/2840401/ubuntus-unity-8-desktop-removes-the-amazon-search-spyware.html
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie tudi!
<CrazyLemon> vse imaš pri roki
<CrazyLemon> ne rabš taužnt extensionov inštalirat
<matjaz> dz0ny, poglej za topicons plus
<matjaz> much better
<msevwork> če se še kj spomneš zanimivga let me know :D
<Matthai> zdobbie, zanimivo, zakaj niso raje zroutali Amazon searcha preko Tor omrežja
<Matthai> to bi bila kar dobra fora - vsaj Ubuntu user bi imel po defaultu tor clienta enablanega :-)
<zdobbie> msevwork: Teddy Roosevelt je bil prvi US president, k je dobu Nobelovo nagrado za mir
<msevwork> zanimivo :)
<zdobbie> Matthai: najbrz so mel proper tracking vzpostavljen
<dz0ny> Matthai: pa jailed within a month tud
<zdobbie> da je Amazon vedu, kolk Unity searchev se prelije v nakupe
<Matthai> saj zaključek v članku je kar dober, ampak če primerjaš njihovo rešitev z Windows/Mac... tisto je pravi spywarez ratal
<dz0ny> matjaz: sej mam to http://i.imgur.com/KRwXpMx.png
<matjaz> dz0ny, my bad, v URLju je samo topicons, narobe predvideval :)
<msevwork> kko gre pa v novejši verziji gnomea, a extensioni breakajo a delajo naprej
<matjaz> jkar delajo, vsake tolko časa kej crkne
<speed-> to ni najbolj obetaven odgovor:)
<zdobbie> ur fucked
<zdobbie> how u like that for an answer
<matjaz> vsake toliko časa = dvakrat na leto po en extension
<matjaz> ish
<matjaz> pa porpavljeno kmalu
<matjaz> no biggie
<speed-> zdobbie it's the truth
<speed-> totaly fucked up :)
<msevwork> not bad
<msevwork> a za debugat extensione naj bi se uporabljal looking glass
<msevwork> poleg journalctrl-a
<zdobersek> ne
<zdobersek> gdb
<zdobersek> JTAG
<zdobersek> strace vcasih
<msevwork> :)
<zdobbie> yw
<matjaz> msevwork, pa ni journalctrl, smh ...
<msevwork> neki na journalsmth
<zdobersek> journaalctl
<CrazyLemon> journalshift
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> joh nehite trolat
<dz0ny> za debug se uporablja gnome editor
<zdobersek> lol no
<jabuk> https://i.imgur.com/BiSkH5D.png
<zdobersek> stvar pozenes skoz gdb, pol pa pac stepas skoz instrukcije, dokler ne prides do problema
<dz0ny> Builder provides a simulator allowing you to test your application or extension on multiple versions of GNOME. The SDK is provided by OSTree and GNOME Continuous. You can test against released versions of GNOME as well as stay up to date with the development version in Git.
<zdobersek> sounds like polished gdb to me
<dz0ny> remote console protokol se uporablja
<dz0ny> tko da ni gdb :)
<zdobersek> to loh vse v python skripti napises
<zdobersek> pa nalozis v gdb
<zdobersek> kamot potem vse skupej sprogramiras v gnome extension
<zdobersek> pa nalozis v gnome shell
<CrazyLemon> do it
<zdobersek> in loh iz shella poganjas gdb, k se attacha na shell in ti precekira faulty extension
<dz0ny> but gdb dude
<dz0ny> sam pyobjecte bos vidu
<dz0ny> no gnome there
<dz0ny> to je tko kot bi sel koamrje lovit z ribisko palco pa trnek
<zdobersek>  faulty extension -- GS extension k dela probleme, ne pecelj od limone
<zdobersek> ksne pyobjecte?
<zdobersek> GS je v javascriptu napisan
<zdobersek> pa nek toolkit v Cju
<zdobersek> I'd know https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-shell/commit/?id=102f2a91f969d7e48acb5f7858b69a83808fc496
<yang> nekdo je razsul urbanomat, naredil lukno tam kjer so kovanci
<idioterna> aha.
<idioterna> a mormo zacet delat zaloge hrane?
<napsy> lol
<yang> to je pa zmeri dobro imeti, nekaj zaloge
<napsy> it sure is the apocalypse
<yang> da zdrzis kak teden ne da bi sel v trgovino
<yang> http://m.imgur.com/jAvTqOf,AAoJ2Bj,riZAleJ
<Pepelka7> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<Pepelka7> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<msevwork> upam da me niso dons spet totalno zaparkiral
<msevwork> sj je petk nj grejo že dam iz službe
<matjaz> Florida runs on Debian!
<matjaz> https://i.redd.it/c5gy3vyk51qx.jpg
<matjaz> too soon?
<msevwork> haha :D
<zdobbie> https://imgur.com/gallery/ppvbD
<Pepelka7> The great migration: nature at its finest - Album on Imgur
<Pepelka7> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<zdobersek> lol https://www.nexedi.com/blog/NXD-Apple.Lawsuit.Blog
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCqZNbGCJDY
<Pepelka7> Chipolo Plus : Find your Keys, Phone, Anything with the World's Loudest Bluetooth Tracker - YouTube
<Pepelka7> »Never lose your keys, phone or anything again. Introducing CHIPOLO Plus, the world’s loudest Bluetooth tracker that helps you quickly and easily find lost it...«
<CrazyLemon> to je meni kr neki
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi chipólo je kr neki..boljše bi bilo chípolo
<zdobbie> chipölö
<CrazyLemon> chipulu?
<zdobbie> çīpølô
<CrazyLemon> So, we’ve granted you instant access (and charter membership) to the next amazing thing: Notion. It’s A.I. for email.
<CrazyLemon> tnx but not tnx copy.com!
<zdobersek> but ... but ... instant access!
<dz0ny> jaz vedno mislim da je neki za pojest
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ventusky.com/?p=28.95;-78.49;6&l=gust&w=0xIAb9A9A
<Pepelka7> Ventusky - Wind, Rain and Temperature Maps
<Pepelka7> »Animated wind, rain and temperature maps, detailed forecast for your place, data from the best weather forecast models such as GFS, ICON, GEM«
<zdobbie> k https://gfycat.com/PortlyGiddyAmethystgemclam
<Pepelka7> Releasing Snakes into the Wild GIF | Create, Discover and Share on Gfycat
<Pepelka7> »Watch Releasing Snakes into the Wild GIF on Gfycat. Discover more GIFS online at Gfycat.«
<CrazyLemon> oh god
<zdobbie> which one?
<CrazyLemon> the mightiest (?) one
<zdobbie> apparently you've mistaken me for a god
<CrazyLemon> matjaz si bral tale code of silence prispevek?
<CrazyLemon> that would be one badass documentary
<matjaz> CrazyLemon: code of silence? nope I guess
<matjaz> link!
<CrazyLemon> https://theintercept.com/series/code-of-silence/
<CrazyLemon> kr dolg prispevek
<Pepelka7> The Intercept
<Pepelka7> »Two Chicago police officers uncovered a massive criminal enterprise within the department. Then they were hung out to dry.«
<CrazyLemon> ampak zelo zanimiv
<matjaz> sem se glih na vlak vsedel, bom prebral :)
<zdobbie> OMERTA
<CrazyLemon> matjaz če greš nekam v tujino..pol boš mogoče prebral :D
<matjaz> bo treba doma do konca prebrat ja :)
<matjaz> zaenkrat je kul drgač ja, lohk bi bil naslov čikaške favele ffs
<matjaz> isti Å¡it
<zdobbie> vozi te vlak v daljave ...
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXGrcvpP4TY
<Pepelka7> Take A Closer Look At Foods You THINK Are Healthy | Quickie - YouTube
<Pepelka7> »Avocados, Celery, Pineapple, Almonds -- you might think these foods are healthy, but they're actually really bad for you. Our quickie team uncovers the truth...«
<zdobersek> a ma rtvslo ksn non-flv video stream?
<CrazyLemon> niet
<CrazyLemon> tvin ma silverlight :p
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ce ti par ton sadja na glavo pade je dost vseen kasn je
<zdobbie> http://nt-ded11.nijmegen.internl.net/live/brug.stream/.m3u8
<zdobersek> am
<zdobersek> na tadrug sistem moram da
<zdobersek> dat
<zdobbie> http://srv13.arkasis.nl:80/740/default.stream/.m3u8
<zdobbie> https://www.sat4all.com/forums/topic/352766-webcams-live-streaming-webcams-nl-be/
<Pepelka7> [webcams] Live Streaming Webcams NL, BE, ... - IPTV / Streaming Media - Sat4all
<Pepelka7> »Pagina 1 van 2 - [webcams] Live Streaming Webcams NL, BE, ... - geplaatst in IPTV / Streaming Media: https://webcam.nl/Blokzijl - Havenrtsp://streaming3.webcam.nl:80/blokzijl/blokzijl.streamhttp://streaming3.webcam.nl:80/blokzijl/blokzijl.stream/.m3u8Elburg - Haven Elburgrtsp://streaming3.webcam.nl:80/elburg/elburg.streamhttp://streaming3.webcam.nl:80/elburg/elburg.stream/.m3u8Elburg - Vischmarkt Elburgrtsp://streaming4.webcam.nl:80/loco02/loco02.s
<CrazyLemon> whats so interesting about port of amsterdam?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie in action https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CuK2UzHWIAAyfO-.jpg:large
<msev--> ratal mi je debugat. sm uporabu uno povečevalno steklo v gnomeu :D
<msev--> looking glass :D
<zdobbie> LET'S GET HYPE https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrYCAHIccc8
<Pepelka7> Montage Lyric Video - Swiss Army Man Soundtrack (Official Video) - YouTube
<Pepelka7> »▶Get the single: http://smarturl.it/MONTAGEsingle ▶SUBSCRIBE: http://www.youtube.com/LakeshoreRecords SUBSCRIBE, SHARE & FOLLOW US! http://filmmusicdaily.com...«
<CrazyLemon> hyped*
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-vAp9n8rQc
<Pepelka7> Black Mirror | Official Trailer - Season 3 [HD] | Netflix - YouTube
<Pepelka7> »In this world, it's easy to lose sight of what's real... Charlie Brooker’s Black Mirror returns on Netflix October 21. SUBSCRIBE: http://bit.ly/29kBByr About...«
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 6.km  V od  ROGATCA @07/10/2016 19:46:06  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.22+N,+15.79+E
<zdobersek> whoa1
<CrazyLemon> .imdb Independence Day Resurgence
<jabuk> Independence Day: Resurgence |24 Jun 2016 120 min| Action, Adventure, Sci-Fi
<jabuk> Two decades after the first Independence Day invasion, Earth is faced with a new extra-Solar threat. But will mankind's new space defenses be enough?
<jabuk> IMDB:5.4/10 (73,648 glasov) | Tomato: 4.3/10 185 reviews (users: 2.7/5 70780 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1628841
<CrazyLemon> meh
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: jp
<dz0ny> don't watch
<dz0ny> waste of time
<zdobersek> lul
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sj tudi trailer je kr neki
<zdobersek> jah
<zdobersek> k nis Amer
<CrazyLemon> a ti si?!?!
<dz0ny> go watch westworld
<dz0ny> 1and2 del
<CrazyLemon> .imdb kandagar
<jabuk> Kandagar |04 Feb 2010 103 min| Action, Drama, War
<jabuk> 1995. Russian transport aircraft IL-76, carrying a cargo of ammunition under the guise of humanitarian aid to Afghanistan from Albania, forced to put interceptors at Kandahar Airfield (...
<Pepelka7>  [Ubuntu.si] MiranR: RE: Napake po nadgradnji sistema V14.04 na 16.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43959#Comment_43959
<jabuk> IMDB:6.9/10 (1,252 glasov) | Tomato: N/A/10 N/A reviews (users: 2.9/5 12 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1272018
<Pepelka7>  [Ubuntu.si] MiranR: Med zaganjanjem sistema se le ta zaustavi  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6541/med-zaganjanjem-sistema-se-le-ta-zaustavi
<skyx> lp
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/4p5WnaF.jpg
<zdobbie> noice http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3826991/Syrian-migrant-helps-capture-ISIS-terrorist-tortured-home-country-spotting-Islamist-GERMANY.html
<Pepelka7> Syrian migrant helps capture ISIS terrorist who tortured him in Germany | Daily Mail Online
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbWM1QAVGzs
<Pepelka7> Watch a Weaver Bird build a nest in a single day - YouTube
<Pepelka7> »The masked weaver bird is a skilled nest builder. Did you know he uses his beak and feet to weave the grasses together? If the female doesn't approve the nes...«
<zdobbie> I'm not wasting a day watching that
<dz0ny> mamo kako idejo kako bi tole prepoznal kot enako
<dz0ny> https://paste.sh/RxBK2pwH#RJM2Zg-iklZEx2flqizRNwQU
<Pepelka7> paste.sh · encrypted pastebin
<dz0ny> brez duplikatov k jih vsebuje line nižje
<pitastrudl> dz0ny what
<pitastrudl> kako mislis enako?
<zdobbie> enakovredno
<pitastrudl> ayyy
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hfoI7kIS-lY a kupimo eno pa parkiramo v koper
<Pepelka> Russia developing world's first floating nuclear power plant - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Russia is developing the world's first floating nuclear power plant, which is expected to be operational by 2016. ----------------------------------------­--...«
<yang> sej bodo zgradil plinske terminale sred morja
<idioterna> najprej sm prebral "nuclear floating point plant"
<matjaz> dz0ny, razvrstič od najdaljšega do najkrajšega, preverišp če je vsak vsebovan v prejšnjem?
#ubuntu-si 2016-10-08
<zdobbie> *** entertainment *** https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/style/the-caller-had-a-lewd-tape-of-donald-trump-then-the-race-was-on/2016/10/07/31d74714-8ce5-11e6-875e-2c1bfe943b66_story.html
<Pepelka> A caller had a lewd tape of Donald Trump. Then the race to break the story was on. - The Washington Post
<Pepelka> »How an 11 a.m. phone call turned into a 4 p.m. scoop — and one of the most shocking stories of this election year.«
<zdobbie> can I haz a Sun please
<CrazyLemon> no sun for us today
<CrazyLemon> jutri bo boljše
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<CrazyLemon> no vsaj pri meni bo boljše :D
<zdobbie> zdej se neki sveti
<zdobbie> now can I haz some warm
<CrazyLemon> holy sh1t you are a demanding guy
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk2> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 12.5°C @08.10.2016 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 62% jugovzhodnik 1.4 m/s (5.0 km/h)
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 05:13:37, Kulminacija: 10:53:42, Sončni zahod: 16:33:46
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 11ur 20min 09s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> .vreme Celje
<jabuk2> ARSO: Celje (244m): 6°C @08.10.2016 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 96% severovzhodnik 0.7 m/s (2.5 km/h)
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 05:08:01, Kulminacija: 10:47:33, Sončni zahod: 16:27:05
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 11ur 19min 04s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> oh man
<CrazyLemon> je kr frišno oštja
<zdobbie> !t it sl oštja
<CrazyLemon> !t en sl fail
<CrazyLemon> exactly
<pitastrudl> koper ma ljubljansko vreme zdaj
<pitastrudl> just grey
<pitastrudl> max level of greynes lahko dozivite v hamburgu
<pitastrudl> its depressing
<CrazyLemon> you are depressing!
<zdobbie> kdo te sili v hamburger ...
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon ne ti si
<pitastrudl> zdobbie ta druga polovica
<zdobbie> a je nemka?
<pitastrudl> jawohl
<zdobbie> al jih najdes
<pitastrudl> wat
<zdobbie> met via counter-strike?
<pitastrudl> omajgad
<pitastrudl> hov did ju knov
<zdobbie> headshots connect people, on emotional level
<zdobbie> I tried this so many times with CrazyLemon in insurgency
<zdobbie> alas, team-kills are bad
<pitastrudl> hehe
<pitastrudl> looks like it didnt work
<pitastrudl> (yet)
<CrazyLemon> you never headshot me punk
<zdobbie> bruh
<zdobbie> it's so ez
<CrazyLemon> you're ez
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Med zaganjanjem sistema se le ta zaustavi pri GRUBu  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43960#Comment_43960
<zdobbie> clap clap fucking clap
<zdobbie> 4d.rtvslo.si
<zdobbie> merde des merdes
<yang> Kdo je že omenjal Talos tukaj ?
<CrazyLemon> snowden je omenjal talos
<CrazyLemon> .stran https://ctrlq.org
<jabuk2> https://ctrlq.org ni dosegljiva
<Pepelka> Google Apps Script Developer - Amit Agarwal
<Pepelka> »We help Google Apps users automate business processes and improve workflows with Google Scripts. Our expertise includes Google Sheets, Forms, Google Drive, Gmail, Maps and Google Calendar.«
<CrazyLemon> .stran https://trakt.tv
<jabuk2> https://trakt.tv ni dosegljiva
<Pepelka> Automatically track TV & movies you're watching. - Trakt.tv
<Pepelka> »Scrobble, check in, discover, collect, rate, and comment.«
<CrazyLemon> ok..i'm confused
<CrazyLemon> .stran https://trakt.tv
<jabuk2> https://trakt.tv ni dosegljiva
<Pepelka> Automatically track TV & movies you're watching. - Trakt.tv
<Pepelka> »Scrobble, check in, discover, collect, rate, and comment.«
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> .stran https://google.com
<jabuk2> https://google.com ni dosegljiva
<Pepelka> Google
<CrazyLemon> right
<CrazyLemon> .apt nm-tool
<zdobbie> https://www.reddit.com/r/Jokes/comments/56h0gu/why_is_trump_so_keen_to_build_a_wall_to_keep_out/
<Pepelka> Why is Trump so keen to build a wall to keep out Mexican rapists? : Jokes
<Pepelka> »He's afraid of the competition.«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kaj je tako zanimivega na rtvju?
<zdobbie> odmevi vcerej
<CrazyLemon> kaj je bilo tako zanimivega na odmevih včeraj?
<zdobbie> prispevek
<yang> nage babe
<zdobbie> sure
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie če mi poveš kako naj livestreamam okno + audio
<CrazyLemon> potem ti lahk streamam odmeve
<zdobbie> na ubuntuju?
<CrazyLemon> aye
<CrazyLemon> flv sourcea nism najdu tko da..i guess je stream edina možnost
<CrazyLemon> live stream*
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: https://obsproject.com
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie za youtube stream moraš bit partner
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: facebook live?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie lol
<zdobbie> u not hype?
<zdobbie> twitch?
<yang> uh danes je zivahno tukaj, fuzbal tekma pa se koncert
<yang> lahko bi hot-doge prodajal
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/cCbdcOk.gifv
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie sj sm začel youtube stream
<zdobbie> u partner now?
<CrazyLemon> sam moram Å¡e porihtat osb
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie očitno ne rabiš več bit partner
<CrazyLemon> its beta
<zdobbie> classic Google
<CrazyLemon> Video output low
<CrazyLemon> YouTube is not receiving enough video to maintain smooth streaming. As such, viewers will experience buffering.
<CrazyLemon> 1mbps is not good enough
<zdobbie> pozresn YouTube
<yang> The Gini coefficient was proposed by Gini as a measure of inequality of income or wealth.[5] For OECD countries, in the late 20th century, considering the effect of taxes and transfer payments, the income Gini coefficient ranged between 0.24 and 0.49, with Slovenia the lowest and Chile the highest.
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: hvala, ampak tist prispevek sem pol uspel pogledat
<yang> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie še vedno ne štekam zakaj OBS pokaže black screen
<CrazyLemon> pokaže pa cursor
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: Unity
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie naah
<CrazyLemon> celotno namizje pokaže
<CrazyLemon> sam chrome okna ni hotu
<CrazyLemon> also..1mbps is so not enough
<CrazyLemon> priporoča kdo kak film?
<zdobbie> Swiss Army Man
<CrazyLemon> gledal..next
<zdobbie> kva je ze
<yang> Citizen kane
<zdobbie> There Will Be Blood
<CrazyLemon> .imdb there will be blood
<jabuk2> There Will Be Blood |25 Jan 2008 158 min| Drama
<jabuk2> A story of family, religion, hatred, oil and madness, focusing on a turn-of-the-century prospector in the early days of the business.
<jabuk2> IMDB:8.1/10 (375,662 glasov) | Tomato: 8.4/10 216 reviews (users: 4.0/5 252601 reviews)
<jabuk2> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0469494
<CrazyLemon> c'mon man..08
<zdobbie> 8.1/10
<zdobbie> 8.4/10
<CrazyLemon> right..but 08
<CrazyLemon> kar pomeni..no one is seeding that sh1t
<matjaz> there will be blood ma na partisu zihr čez 100 sejalcev
<CrazyLemon> liar!
<CrazyLemon> 49
<matjaz> good enuff!
<CrazyLemon> not even near 100!
<CrazyLemon> you promised more than a 100!
<CrazyLemon> i want more! more i say!
<CrazyLemon> mogoče bi bilo bl pametno mal potrenirat headshote..da ne bo zdobbie tako glasn
<CrazyLemon> who am i kidding.. zdobbie bo vedno glasn
<zdobbie> WHAT HEY HOW DID U KNOW
<CrazyLemon> i'm a prophet
<CrazyLemon> you on the other hand ..you are a prophat
<CrazyLemon> nič ne bo..popcorn ne mara TWBB
<CrazyLemon> insurgency it is
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8U0IaMsRf4
<Pepelka> Donald Trump: "Grab them by the pussy" - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Donald J. Trump is heard using vulgar terms where he bragged about grabbing women "by the p---y" in newly surfaced footage from 2005«
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, maš kej framedropa?
<zdobbie> tis but a normal excuse for his lack of usefulness in co-op games
<matjaz> :D
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ne vem..konzolo ne morem več priklicat :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak neki malega je imho
<matjaz> shift tab
<CrazyLemon> ker te high detailed obleke so kr požrešne
<matjaz> pa maš tam od steama overlay
<matjaz> baje ja
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] MiranR: RE: Med zaganjanjem sistema se le ta zaustavi pri GRUBu  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43961#Comment_43961
<matjaz> sej zato sprašujem
<matjaz> Å¡e nisem igral od kat je bil updatze
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ctrl+alt+f1 do ctrl+alt+f9
<CrazyLemon> matjaz join me
<CrazyLemon> ali pa ostani kle pa pa poslušaj zdobbie kako trolla
<matjaz> gledal fuzbal, čez eno urco če boš še
<CrazyLemon> matjaz k
<zdobbie> quoi!?!?!? je ne 'troll' pas!
<CrazyLemon> ti si pas k trolla ja :P
<CrazyLemon> kr dež!
<CrazyLemon> da faq
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Med zaganjanjem sistema se le ta zaustavi pri GRUBu  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43962#Comment_43962
<yang> https://www.facebook.com/GreenRushDaily/videos/567319420135767/
<Pepelka> Facebook
<yang> pussy
<pitastrudl> zzzz
<yang> What will You Get?
<yang> You will not only get the VoCore but also its full hardware design including schematic, circuit diagram(PCB); full source code including bootloader, system, applications. You are able to control EVERY BIT of your VoCore.
<yang> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/vocore2-the-world-s-smallest-smart-router#/
<Pepelka> VoCore2: The World's Smallest Smart Router | Indiegogo
<Pepelka> »Coin-sized Linux computer & smart router, target to make wireless life easier, fully open source.«
#ubuntu-si 2016-10-09
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> zgleda da bo sunny day \o/
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<CrazyLemon> .vreme letališče portorož
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 15.8°C @09.10.2016 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 46% vzhodnik 2.7 m/s (9.7 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:14:55, Kulminacija: 10:53:25, Sončni zahod: 16:31:55
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 17min 00s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 15.7°C @09.10.2016 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 49% vzhodnik 2 m/s (7.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:15:18, Kulminacija: 10:53:52, Sončni zahod: 16:32:26
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 17min 07s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 8.km JV od Å ENTJERNEJA @09/10/2016 10:29:53  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.79+N,+15.42+E
<tadej> jutro
<tadej> je kdo kej  probal landscape managment?
<tadej> dedicated varjanta
<dz0ny> tadej: meh je
<dz0ny> newrelic je free
<dz0ny> pa unattended-upgrades nastaviš, same šmorn
<tadej> newrelic
<tadej> hmm
<tadej> bom probal
<tadej> mislim da povem kaj sploh iscem
<tadej> jaz bi mel en web management
<tadej> ampak da bi vanj prijavil ostale masine
<tadej> in da bi mel vsaj skupni nadzor nad masinami
<tadej> masine so uglavnem ubuntu in debian
<yang> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/mate-the-coolest-and-most-affordable-ebike-ever-bicycle#/
<Pepelka> MATE. The coolest and most affordable eBike EVER | Indiegogo
<Pepelka> »Experience the ultimate in cycling versatility. Save up to 70% off MSRP when you back our campaign.«
<yang> Kok casa bi ga mel v LJ predno ti ga sunejo ?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] x3dx: RE: Steam Ubuntu najnovejša verzija  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43963#Comment_43963
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGWQeOF23Yo
<Pepelka> Silent Partner quiets the snoring noise like magic - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Pre-Order the Silent Partner on Indiegogo now: https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/si... About: Silent Partner is a SmartPatch that elegantly tackles what oth...«
<CrazyLemon> tadej definiraj 'nadzor' ? če te zanima razni statusi strežnikov etc. potem preveri nagios
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<CrazyLemon> k
<CrazyLemon> holy sh1t my internet sucks
<CrazyLemon> kr ne odpira strani
<slax0r> silol :P
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] MiranR: RE: Med zaganjanjem sistema se le ta zaustavi pri GRUBu  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43964#Comment_43964
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Med zaganjanjem sistema se le ta zaustavi pri GRUBu  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43965#Comment_43965
<napsy_> cer
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sando: Ubuntu 16.04 izgled kot Windows 7  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6542/ubuntu-16-04-izgled-kot-windows-7
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Ubuntu 16.04 izgled kot Windows 7  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43966#Comment_43966
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/1UljwEN.jpg
<CrazyLemon> tetris fail?
<zdobbie> idiotic parking gets punished
<CrazyLemon> danes me je idiot skoraj zrinu s ceste..prehiteval me je v zavoju medtem ko so avti prihajali nasproti..in me čisto 'zrinu' na rob at high speed
<CrazyLemon> fckin zavaljen nemški idiot v kabrioletu
<yang> bols da se po kolesarskih vozis
<idioterna> pa sej ce je cabrio se pac
<idioterna> not usedes ane
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-kbMF1GF2A
<Pepelka> Cassetteboy vs The News - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Watch the 2015 vs The News video(s) here - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIEOroWjyGU&list=PL0HEi-tuGk_QSzxakWp0O3o_lf0dIWW7G NSFW. Made from 15 editions of...«
<idioterna> yang: sej ceste so za kolesarje
<CrazyLemon> yang ko boš zamenjal janšo na oblasti potem boš lahko kolesarske po celi sloveniji postavil in takrat se bom z veseljem po kolesarskih vozu
<idioterna> pa sej ceste si ti placu
<idioterna> enako pravico do uporabe mas kot avtomobilisti
<idioterna> sam da manj onesnazujes, tko da bi moral dobit se ksn refund
<yang> kolesarji ne dajo nic za ceste
<yang> od kje teb to ?
<zdobbie> lol
<CrazyLemon> :DD
<zdobbie> 1. devajo, ker majo prakticno vsi kolesarji tud avtomobile
<idioterna> yang: ravno obratno je
<idioterna> yang: avtomobilisti date za ceste manj kot skode nardite na cestah
<zdobbie> 2. devajo vec, kot bi moral, ker tist cas, ko so na kolesu, niso v avtu, torej proporcionalno dajo vec za ceste, kolkor jih izrabijo
<idioterna> s kolesom se loh vozis po cesti tisoc let, pa se ne pozna nikjer
<zdobbie> 3. kolkrat je treba krpat kolesarsko stezo zarad obrabe?
<idioterna> z avtom se pa vozis 10 let pa je ze treba preplastit
<idioterna> 4. looks like trump ain't going anywhere
<zdobbie> he's going to a debate
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie lots of times
<CrazyLemon> ker traktorji vozijo po kolesarskih
<zdobbie> and it will be a jolly Monday morning
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sando: RE: Ubuntu 16.04 izgled kot Windows 7  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43967#Comment_43967
<skyx> lp
<zdobbie> hoi
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dragan75: bluetooth audio  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6543/bluetooth-audio
<CrazyLemon> .imdb My Scientology Movie
<jabuk> My Scientology Movie |07 Oct 2016 99 min| Documentary
<jabuk> Louis documents his investigation into what goes on behind the scenes of the infamous church of scientology.
<jabuk> IMDB:7.2/10 (527 glasov) | Tomato: 6.8/10 14 reviews (users: 4.2/5 114 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt5111874
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/fe0vexq.jpg
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: bluetooth audio  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43968#Comment_43968
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Matthai: DejaDup backup na oddaljeni strežnik  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6544/dejadup-backup-na-oddaljeni-streznik
#ubuntu-si 2017-10-02
<metalcamp-> jutro!
<speed-> jutro
<b4d> jutro
<speed-> hoj
<slax0r> jutro
<speed-> pls shoot me :(
<slax0r> trpi
<slax0r> :P
<speed-> fu
<slax0r> kar tukaj ali kako?
<speed-> to mi privoscis ali ka :D
<speed-> sem tu ko neka ranjena zival :D
<slax0r> jaz sem tudi bil prejsnji teden "fraj"
<slax0r> tak da te razumem
<slax0r> pa glih tak morem trpet
<slax0r> tak da ja
<slax0r> trpi
<slax0r> :P
<speed-> nejsi clovik
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> tak ka nej :P
<msev-> jutro
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3750.00, low: 3580.00, high: 3750.00, bid: 3749.29, ask: 3750.00
<slax0r> opa!
<slax0r> ze sluzim!
<CrazyLemon> sell sell sell
<zdobersek> lmao
<zdobersek> jst mam tko fajne shorte nastavljene, da mi zdej zmanjkuje denarja
<zdobersek> in me cjo likvidirat s krakena
<zdobersek> banda
<msev-> fantje
<msev-> a na MacOS lahko laufaš X okolje
<msev-> da iz serverja si displayaš kšno molekulo
<msev-> b4d, en je pršu z macbookom pa mormo zj ugotovit :D
<msev-> pa k vem da si ti apple fanboy te targetam zj :D
<slax0r> zakaj bi pa hotel X na macos?
<dz0ny> on če vnc na server
<dz0ny> iz osx
<dz0ny> apple store je poln the appov
<dz0ny> k se znajo povezat na vnc,x,rdp
<dz0ny> za x11 sam ssh rabiš
<slax0r> https://www.xquartz.org
<jabuk> XQuartz
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, !!!
<matjaz> kaj si ti vzel zaene komponente
<matjaz> 1600x?
<matjaz> pa kero plato?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz 1600 pa msi
<CrazyLemon> b350 tomahawk
<matjaz> http://www.agt.si/racunalniska-oprema/maticneplosce/msi-x370-sli-plus.html
<jabuk> MSI X370 SLI PLUS :: Matične plošče :: AGT Trgovina d.o.o.
<matjaz> jest sm na tole uč vrgel
<CrazyLemon> matjaz looks good
<CrazyLemon> no LEDs ..so thats not good
<CrazyLemon> :D
<matjaz> that's awesome!
<CrazyLemon> agreed..men gre na jetra k sveti rdeče tale stupid mofo
<CrazyLemon> mobo* :>
<matjaz> ma men grejo na živce te lučke
<matjaz> samo ena mi prav pride, tista na ohišju, ki osvetli IO na plati zadaj
<CrazyLemon> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/4RUKFJkBraGOI3J5ya6-ireYMiKildfMDtCNgVDwDpNfVX1NiCKlx5GvLDyhjSjxHaE2zryfKgVBumk=w1920-h963-rw
<CrazyLemon> to se zgodi ko banko prevzamejo italijani..nič ne dela!
<dz0ny> private url
<CrazyLemon> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/u7MzJDJFMgcxTdIqc1Z9_fryXn5JAae3ZsboXJZYlUK2CVSgkC6oCMQaQNGMEPXIuhoLCHfMmw7o2W4m3sNROg=w1920-h963-rw
<CrazyLemon> tale ni več private
<metalcamp-> lol
<speed-> lol lucke
<speed-> to ze letis z izolir trakom
<speed-> :D
<metalcamp-> hammer :>
<msev-> a tale xquartz bi mogu delat a kaj
<msev-> :D
<slax0r> TIAS?!
<slax0r> a ti zgledam kot applefag?
<msev-> a ste me kj pogrešal fantje :D
<slax0r> ne, mam doma sina ki tudi sprasuje vse
<slax0r> :P
<slax0r> zakaj ne morem videt CrazyLemon ?!
<msev-> sam ti pa Å¡e ne govori o posteljnih podvigih :D
<msev-> bo še prišel v divja leta :D
<speed-> lol
<slax0r> ne, mu pa lahko na csgo povem "I banged ur mom"
<speed-> jaz sem te pogresal msev- !!!
<CrazyLemon> slax0r lahko..tadrugi link
<slax0r> Your client does not have permission to get URL /u7MzJDJFMgcxTdIqc1Z9_fryXn5JAae3ZsboXJZYlUK2CVSgkC6oCMQaQNGMEPXIuhoLCHfMmw7o2W4m3sNROg=w1920-h963-rw from this server. (Client IP address: 85.237.7.228)
<slax0r> nope
<slax0r> drugace pa o luckah v masini matjaz CrazyLemon https://photos.app.goo.gl/9NyT5REhUYkB14GS2
<speed-> halo
<CrazyLemon> well at least we know your ip!
<jabuk> Shared album - Tomaž Lovrec (slax0r) - Google Photos
<slax0r> hihi
<speed-> posheral si svoj ip
<speed-> !!!
<speed-> ddos
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: company..
<speed-> gotof si!
<speed-> :p
<slax0r> don't care
 * CrazyLemon pukes a bit
<CrazyLemon> pls..no more
<slax0r> https://photos.app.goo.gl/rxIEJEsb3Is1oB3C2
<jabuk> Shared album - Tomaž Lovrec (slax0r) - Google Photos
<slax0r> sem se dal zdaj pasivne hladilnike na VRAM
<slax0r> zdaj pa navijam :)
<speed-> wtf
<speed-> ka je to vse pospermano
<slax0r> mhm :)
<slax0r> I'm wild
<CrazyLemon> slax0r https://i.imgur.com/KO8idzi.png
<msev-> speed-, hvala :D
<msev-> zj sm bil na Koroškem pr eni bejbi :D
<msev-> pa Å¡e pr eni v Celju
<slax0r> https://photos.app.goo.gl/8pXP7FQ3PbfBW0wq2
<jabuk> Shared album - Tomaž Lovrec (slax0r) - Google Photos
<msev-> una na Koroškem je bla ful vesela da sm pršu :D
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: ?!
<slax0r> kaj mas to?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r banka in..mobile app
<slax0r> ok... why? :D
<CrazyLemon> slax0r tis nice..when it works
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://i.imgur.com/EMUlRx9.png
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj se skrivaš?!? lej slax0r ..ip and all
<slax0r> ^
<slax0r> pussy!
<slax0r> ti pa daj share ze enkrat
<slax0r> :D
<CrazyLemon> slax0r sej sm ti prilepu imgur link madona!
<slax0r> aja, to je to
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> jaz sem pricakoval da bo kaj bolj hardware-skega :P
<CrazyLemon> https://www.washingtonpost.com/amphtml/world/national-security/a-north-korean-ship-was-seized-off-egypt-with-a-huge-cache-of-weapons-destined-for-a-surprising-buyer/2017/10/01/d9a4e06e-a46d-11e7-b14f-f41773cd5a14_story.html
<jabuk> A North Korean ship was seized off Egypt with a huge cache of weapons destined for a surprising buyer
<CrazyLemon> evo ti hw
<slax0r> The buyers were Egyptians themselves.
<slax0r> stop clickbait
<msev-> did i hear pussy
<msev-> magic word that triggers me :D
<speed-> you mistyped cock
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> http://edition.cnn.com/2017/10/02/us/las-vegas-shooting-live/index.html
<jabuk> Vegas shooting: Live updates - CNN
<slax0r> ratatatata
<jabuk> At least 20 people were killed and more than 100 injured in a shooting in Las Vegas on Sunday night. Get live updates here.
<matjaz> sm pogledu video
<matjaz> bolano
<slax0r> ker video?
<zdobersek> 50
<zdobersek> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2017/10/02/police-shut-down-part-of-las-vegas-strip-due-to-shooting/
<jabuk> "Beyond horrific”: At least 50 dead as shooter at Las Vegas concert - The Washington Post
<matjaz> cel kup jih je na twitterjih
<jabuk> Police said they believe the gunman, a local resident, acted alone.
<slax0r> matjaz: linkme
<CrazyLemon> holy fuck
<slax0r> zdobersek: saj v clanku na cnn je tudi ze na 50 popravljeno
<matjaz> ne da se mi iskat
<matjaz> vrž las vegas v search
<slax0r> matjaz: prasec, svinja, lopov
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> en sam jih je 50 spakival?
<slax0r> namesto searcha sem skoraj tvital
<zdobersek> puj na reddit
<slax0r> speed-: baje bi naj m60 bil
<matjaz> The Las Vegas shooting is the deadliest mass shooting in modern U.S. history. Thoughts with all those in Vegas.
<speed-> ta je te dober
<speed-> ker ponavadi ovi v guzvi strelajo
<speed-> pa vse zluftajo
<speed-> ko ovi trooperji :D
<speed-> sicer pa ja...sad
<slax0r> prevec filme gledas :D
<speed-> ka je to nekaj net jebe
<speed-> pol stvari mi loada grr
<speed-> ebanka down
<speed-> stari
<speed-> trenutno sem ilegalec v avstriiji :D
<speed-> nimam nobenega dokumenta
<speed-> do petka me morejo prek meje svercat :))
<matjaz> speed-, boš dobu povišico za nevarne razmere
<speed-> da
<speed-> to bi si skoraj ze zasluzo
<msev-> no v soboto sm šu čez avstrijo domov in sm mal bl prtisnu avto čez une gorske ceste..pol pa tko dobim nasledn dan sms od MZZ RS, če imate težave z izgubljenimi dokumenti pokličte na Dunaj bla bla :D
<msev-> sm že mislu da me bojo kj pohopsal
<slax0r> speed-: zaj vas glih na meji stavijo pa prekontrolirajo :D
<slax0r> mi smo se tam pred mejo dobivali na sredini na parkirisci
<msev-> ko bom naslednjič šu v Avstrijo k sm tut šel pol nasledn dan spet nekam
<slax0r> nej je ena opica glih denarnice v avti pistila pa so nas glih te stavili pa dokumente prosili :D
<speed-> eja
<speed-> I have diplomacy skillz!
<slax0r> mhm
<slax0r> te mi javi v kero cuzo te priden obiskat
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> :D
<speed-> eh pa saj do petka valda dobim vsaj passport :d
<speed-> ali nekaj
<speed-> drugace mam osebno!
<speed-> preluknjano
<speed-> pa se vala do jutri!! :)
<zdobersek> AFAIK so vsi SLO policaji v Kocevju
<msev-> kaj pa se dogaja tm :D
<zdobersek> divjaki
<napsy> mogoc majo kako policijsko vajo
<napsy> al pa so se spravl na cigane
<speed-> eh to mene trolla
<speed-> pusti ti zdobbija
<msev-> a nemorš vn iz avstrije al kaj
<msev-> al notr nemorš :D
<slax0r> ne
<slax0r> speed- rad divja po kocevju
<slax0r> ma kazen kot dokaz
<slax0r> ki jo je dobil pred pol leta?
<msev-> speed-, js te razumem
<speed-> pri cem?
<zdobersek_> pr 'bejbah' najbrz
<speed-> kaj z njimi
<slax0r> vsec so mu
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3739.14, low: 3580.00, high: 3785.80, bid: 3730.00, ask: 3739.14
<matjaz> up up and away
<slax0r> \\o/
<dz0ny> uu language-pack-sl upgrade
<zdobersek_> uu
<zdobersek_> sej smo prevajal!
<zdobersek_> "o boy did we translate!"
<dz0ny> dock se kr ni preveden
<zdobersek_> whuddup
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny je
<CrazyLemon> sam updejta ni
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> mja
<CrazyLemon> rip piwik
<CrazyLemon> zakaj je redhat skenslal tale openshift?
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3730.06, low: 3636.50, high: 3785.80, bid: 3730.01, ask: 3742.51
<lynxlynxlynx> https://imgur.com/gallery/I0bNX3r
<jabuk> The life of a developer - Imgur
<jabuk> Post with 170 votes and 6649 views. Shared by epique. The life of a developer
#ubuntu-si 2017-10-03
<jabuk> M 2 > 3.km SV od CERKELJ NA GORENSKEM @03/10/2017 03:50:17  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.27+N,+14.52+E
<slax0r> jutro
<speed-> jutro
<speed-> juhu pasos mam
<speed-> nisem vec ilegalec :D
<msev-> speed-, pri kazni te razumem :D
<speed-> kaki kazni
<msev-> <slax0r> speed- rad divja po kocevju
<b4d> jutro
<speed-> msev- ja to so me napizdili
<speed-> se v zivljenju nisem bil tam
<slax0r> si tak hitro skozi pelal da sploh tabel nisi vtegno prebrat
<msev-> ej speed- ka pa te, zihr je žena sred noči do ljubimca šla v kočevje...kliče ga ljubkovalno "Medo" :D
<speed-> ni zene
<dz0ny> sam ljubice :)
<speed-> pa se to trenutno samo ena :(
<msev-> ufff
<msev-> dobar si mi jebać
<speed-> no no
<speed-> lepo se ti obnasaj
<speed-> to mi je mogoce bodoca zena :p
<msev-> ja sj a ne bo zadovolna da bo dobrga jebaća dobila :D
<msev-> mislm da je lahko samo ponosna na to :D
<msev-> sj ta jebać si ti :D
<b4d> msev-: lahko bi z nami delil se kaksne fotke bejb
<b4d> ne vem iz faksa sosolke al neki
<b4d> polepsaj nam tole dezevno/megleno jutro :D
<msev-> b4d a pol k so nage že a kko :D
<b4d> ni treba
<b4d> lahko zacnemo s kulturno ukradenimi fotkami s FB :D
<msev-> ej b4d morm zle neki razložit :D
<msev-> učer sm bil na predavanju na FFA
<b4d> i am listening :D
<msev-> tko 5 tipov
<msev-> pa 35 punc
<msev-> in to tik pred mag. na FFA
<msev-> pismo so se mi zdele mlečne vse
<msev-> kva je to a sm okus pridobil za milfe :D
<b4d> ne vem
<b4d> mozno
<msev-> une so mi zgledale vse barely legal :D
<b4d> staramo se
<msev-> itak
<msev-> dons jih grem spet pogledat
<speed-> msev- malo te razganja ha
<speed-> si prisel v puberteto?
<speed-> :p
<msev-> drugo pomlad mam ja
<msev-> čakam na tretjo
<b4d> :P
<msev-> b4d poguglej Aleksandro Mokič
<msev-> to je bla moja best frendica 10 let nazaj
<msev-> smo skupaj v Globala pa na morje hodil
<msev-> zj ma pa enga fuzbalerčka pa me ignora :D
<b4d> hehe, ja take ratajo
<b4d> msev-: ni blo tebi slabo, vec let na farmaciji
<b4d> ne pa mi na FRI
<b4d> pa se hodili nismo tja kaj dosti D:
<msev-> ma "penis" bil sm z bivšo tkt
<msev-> tko da mi ni blo tok dobr
<b4d> a nisi nic menuja preverjal_
<b4d> ČD
<msev-> mal sm ane...ena je bla tut že prpravljena za postrežbo sam sm bil preveč pošten :D
<b4d> lepo od tebe
<b4d> sosolka? :D
<b4d> jao sploh ne vem kako je to imet sosolke, te vecne travme :D
<msev-> sošolka ja.
<msev-> emm zj pa ena iz srednje Å¡ole k je vredna ogleda Anita Tarle :D
<msev-> sam profilko ma zanič
<msev-> k ni namazana :D
<speed-> b4d koliko si ti star?
<speed-> jaz sem tudi bil na FRI
<speed-> .. vpisan no :D
<speed-> mogoce sva bila sosolca :)
<b4d> '88
<b4d> tam nekje 07-14 sem se vrtel okrog
<speed-> tudi mozno :D
<speed-> jaz sem 85
<speed-> samo jaz se nisem vrtel kaj dosti
<speed-> mislim da sem 2007 ze pusto :D
<b4d> msev-: nimam FB pa mi search same indijke prilepi :D
<b4d> speed-: :D
<speed-> telovade nisem uspel naredit
<speed-> pa sem v 9. v rozni zivel
<speed-> bi pljuno do telovadnice :D
<speed-> samo sem mel slab timing
<speed-> sreda nekje ob 12  :)
<speed-> mislim wtf :)
<msev-> b4d nism vedu da si isti letnik kot js :D
<matjaz> same starine
<matjaz> speed-, ti si dropout?
<matjaz> MA BROTHA
<speed-> Hi5
<b4d> msev-: ja kaj si pa mislu, da sem starejsi :D
<b4d> zato me pa zanimajo tvoje sosolke :D
<msev-> ja k si bl tak umirjen mi deloval :D
<msev-> sj vidm ja :D
<msev-> ni te tolk razganjal na ven, ampak vidm da si "beast inside" :D
<msev-> hahahaha
<b4d> lolz
<speed-> matjaz sem pa zakljuco 2 letno specialko v ms! :D
<speed-> po samo 13 letih studija! :D
<matjaz> speed-, to je potem 13 letni program!
<slax0r> hyper-advanced
<speed-> jop
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3640.00, low: 3626.23, high: 3785.80, bid: 3626.62, ask: 3640.00
<dz0ny> huh https://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/73xf9r/aftermath_of_las_vegas_shooting/
<jabuk> reddit.com: over 18?
<jabuk> reddit: the front page of the internet
<msev-> nevem zakaj mi je tale vim začel foldat text
<msev-> mislm da sm prej naštimal notr v .vimrc al nekam da mi ga ne
<slax0r> a mas foldmethod=msev- ?
<slax0r> :set nofoldenable
<zdobersek> fold me once, shame on me ...
<msev-> danke slax0r
<msev-> kam že to dam
<msev-> če hočm da se že od začetka tko naloži
<b4d> kot vse ostalo v dotrc fajl a :D
<msev-> jp
<slax0r> msev-: v vim: :version pa poglej kje je user vimrc, normalno je $HOME/.vimrc torej :e $HOME/.vimrc do shit :w :so %
<msev-> mam mal drugač
<msev-> mam my-configs.vim
<msev-> mam notr neke svoje zadeve sam tegale nofoldenable pa zgleda ni blo
<msev-> tko da kul
<idioterna> http://kuvaton.com/kuvei/donalds.jpg
<zdobersek_> risky click of the day: done
<e1e> hello
<idioterna> o
<e1e> kako kaj?
<idioterna> super
<metalcamp_> sup
<CrazyLemon> sup sup
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-frx5-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t31.0-8/22104796_254141755110893_1534193003392046124_o.jpg?oh=bf88030ede95efdcfee0865f25431f89&oe=5A437B0C
<CrazyLemon> :D
<metalcamp_> ne verjamem
<CrazyLemon> pa ne rabiš!
<CrazyLemon> js verjamem prevozom.org!
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> sem se tolko fural z prevozi da je folk meu kr dost prigod
<pitastrudl> allegedly
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/lokalne-novice/stajerska/v-stajerski-slascicarni-nevede-pojedla-pol-kilograma-piskotov-s-thc-jem/434207
<jabuk> V štajerski slaščičarni nevede pojedla pol kilograma piškotov s THC-jem :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> lol
<jabuk> V slaščičarni v Hočah je pol kilograma piškotov s THC-jem nevede pojedel par, ki je moral pozneje poiskati pomoč na mariborski urgenci. Dogodek preiskuje policija, ki pa je z informacijami še skopa.
<CrazyLemon> https://survey.documentfoundation.org/665628
<jabuk> LibreOffice Mascot
<CrazyLemon> holy fck..dejansko je 100 logotipov
<e1e> hej CrazyLemon, prevedla sem enga, če hočeš pogledat https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/artful/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+pots/slideshow-ubuntu-mate/sl/+translate?show=untranslated
<jabuk> Slovenian (sl) : Template “slideshow-ubuntu-mate” : Artful (17.10) : Translations : ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu package : Ubuntu
<metalcamp_> CrazyLemon: so se morebiti zavezali, da bodo izbrali najbolj glasovano maskoto?
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp_ verjetno je to point
<CrazyLemon> e1e kul..a si skopirala v tadruzga?
<CrazyLemon> ali boš to naknadno?
<e1e> potem ko tega pogledaš
<CrazyLemon> e1e modernejšega ali sodobnejšega?
<e1e> kaj to?
<CrazyLemon> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/artful/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+pots/slideshow-ubuntu-mate/sl/5/+translate
<jabuk> Browsing Slovenian translation : Slovenian (sl) : Template “slideshow-ubuntu-mate” : Artful (17.10) : Translations : ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu package : Ubuntu
<e1e> nevem kaj je bolj prav
<CrazyLemon> meni se sodobno sliši bl.. sodobno :D
<CrazyLemon> tale po-namestitev mi ne diši preveč
<e1e> ja sej je lahko kej drugega
<e1e> nisem se spomnala boljše besede
<CrazyLemon> Čarovnik <strong>Kako začeti</strong> bo vodil skozi prvo po-namestitev ...  jaz bi raje dal Čarovnik <strong>Kako začeti</strong> vas bo vodil po namestitvi ter nastavitvi etc.
<e1e> ok
<CrazyLemon> e1e https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/artful/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+pots/slideshow-ubuntu-mate/sl/28/+translate
<jabuk> Browsing Slovenian translation : Slovenian (sl) : Template “slideshow-ubuntu-mate” : Artful (17.10) : Translations : ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu package : Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> vključuje mogoče?
<e1e> aja, sem prvo misla to dati, pa pol nisem...
<CrazyLemon> also.. pred-nameščen je brez veznika
<CrazyLemon> i think :)
<metalcamp_> indeed
<e1e> ok
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp_ a ti si kaj prevajal? :>
<metalcamp_> sem delegiral delo med bolj sposobne ljudi :)
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp_ to whom? :D
<metalcamp_> vsem novo pridruženim članom prevajalske skupine, ki so sem dospeli preko s-t in ubuntu.si
<metalcamp_> (čeprav je bil samo en, afaik)
<metalcamp_> good enough
<metalcamp_> če mi bo čas dopuščal bom tudi sam kaj prevedel
<CrazyLemon> sam filip je bil ja
<metalcamp_> see, good enough
<CrazyLemon> je pa kr kul f'nt
<metalcamp_> he's done a great job
<metalcamp_> the best
<CrazyLemon> yup
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu Å¡e da bi sledil pojmovniku ne bi rabu sploh pregledov
<metalcamp_> atta boy
<metalcamp_> :)
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp_ no da boš tudi ti neki prevajal
<CrazyLemon> "get up and running"
<CrazyLemon> "get your game on"
<CrazyLemon> "grab some popcorn"
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> in ja..to je vse v ubuntu mate not :D
<e1e> to so na vrhu naslovi
<metalcamp_> kdaj je freeze?
<metalcamp_> oz. bo
<metalcamp_> pa hacktoberfest je
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp_ dva freeza sta..prvi je 5.10 drugi 10.10 če se ne motim
<metalcamp_> aha 2 dni
<metalcamp_> hacktoberfest as i-want-my-t-shirt-fest
<metalcamp_> :)
<CrazyLemon> October 5th
<CrazyLemon> Warning /!\ KernelFreeze, Warning /!\ NonLanguagePackTranslationDeadline
<CrazyLemon> October 12th
<CrazyLemon> Warning /!\ FinalFreeze, Warning /!\ ReleaseCandidate, Warning /!\ LanguagePackTranslationDeadline
<metalcamp_> odlično
<CrazyLemon> i gave up on hacktoberfest
<metalcamp_> awesome planning skills as always
<metalcamp_> zakaj?
<CrazyLemon> dunno.. ne najdem nič pametnega kar bi me mikalo :D
<CrazyLemon> ali dajo wiki stuff ali pa ni bilo nič kar bi vedel ali pa je bilo nekaj kar me ni zanimalo
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> Msev https://i.imgur.com/jFS42zB.gifv
<jabuk> A big swing and a miss
<idioterna> a to je msev-
<dz0ny> Ja sej je reku da je slatal pa ni pustila
<idioterna> aja sej vidm
<metalcamp_> CrazyLemon: na srečo sem uspel najti par stvari :)
<idioterna> da si msev napisu spredu
<idioterna> spredi
<CrazyLemon> dost je bilo za danes.. ln
<e1e> ln
<idioterna> srecno
#ubuntu-si 2017-10-04
<napsy> jutro
<metalcamp-> o/
<speed-> jutro
<metalcamp-> o/
<upd> .btc
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3684.90, low: 3600.00, high: 3691.40, bid: 3676.89, ask: 3684.90
<CrazyLemon> yw!
<speed-> ajde delat
<speed-> ne pa zabusavat
<speed-> clovek se tu malo ne ftrga
<speed-> vi pa tak
<metalcamp-> speed-: working hard or hardly working?
<metalcamp-> .btc eur
<CrazyLemon> kakšno vprašanje pa je to..we all know speed is #2
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3662.29, low: 3600.00, high: 3691.40, bid: 3651.03, ask: 3662.29
 * CrazyLemon hides
<speed-> working hard
<speed-> :D
<speed-> ampak skoraj sem reso vse, juhu
<CrazyLemon> hola pablo
<CrazyLemon> torej rešil težavo z thunderbird unread counterjem v ubuntu docku
<CrazyLemon> potrebno je met starejšo verzijo thunderbirda + thunderbird-gnome-session
<CrazyLemon> sedaj je counter..ampak ne dobiš obvestila :D
<CrazyLemon> ffs
<dz0ny> a niso thunderbird nehal razvijat
<CrazyLemon> Version 52.3.0, first offered to Release channel users on August 16, 2017
<CrazyLemon> nope :)
<slax0r> zdobersek: kako za vraga na kraken lahko aktiviras master key?
<slax0r> ah, tam je
<zdobersek> ne vem
<slax0r> mam ga :)
<speed-> nub
<zdobersek> nimam dostopa zdejle
<slax0r> pod security -> 2FA
<zdobersek> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3588.67, low: 3574.89, high: 3689.80, bid: 3575.61, ask: 3580.21
<speed-> nase banke so pro ej :D
<slax0r> y?
<speed-> prvo me ne najdejo
<speed-> te pravijo ka mam sp
<speed-> te mi pravijo ka sem nezaposleni
<speed-> te nekak jim pride vse skup
<speed-> me kicejo nazaj pa takoj 'ej pa nebi ti zlate vise mel'
<speed-> :D
<speed-> mislim da mam samo za sp racun
<CrazyLemon> "platinum or go home biatch"
<speed-> ^3 ker to mam :D
<speed-> vsi me nervirajo samo ta teden
<speed-> ka je to zaj
<zdobersek> ja placej za zlato viso!
<zdobersek> jebela, sej delas v avstriji!
<speed-> lol
<CrazyLemon> a pozna kdo kak cheap piwik hosting?
<zdobersek> how cheap?
<zdobersek> must they take gold visas?
<speed-> free or gtfo
<speed-> :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek cheap like..almost free
<slax0r> DO
<CrazyLemon> OR DONT
<zdobersek> THERE IS NO TRY
<slax0r> digital ocean
<slax0r> you dicks
<CrazyLemon> is that a new fragrance by Channel?
<zdobersek> did you mean: dickital ocean
<CrazyLemon> oh snap
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: devi ponujajo
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: za kaj rabiš?
<slax0r> lemonporn.com
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ubuntu.si
<CrazyLemon> whos devi
<CrazyLemon> matjaz kaj sta bili že tisti seriji o vojakih v afganistanu?
 * CrazyLemon forgot
<matjaz> Korengal
<matjaz> Restrepo
<matjaz> dokumentarca
<matjaz> serija je pa SIX
<matjaz> tudi dobra
<matjaz> pa Å¡e ena je
<matjaz> Generation Kill
<matjaz> tudi OK
<CrazyLemon> to ja!
<CrazyLemon> ty <3
<matjaz> no probz
<matjaz> 28.10. mamo nočni airsoft event
<matjaz> Halloween Zombie Hunt
<matjaz> če bi kdo šel :D
<CrazyLemon> Å¡el kaj? glumit zombieje?
<slax0r> Test your stupidity, send 0.01btc to 13QEdDzmbyZRRVQo2zxDJuDHaZkrZaZnys to get an answer
<metalcamp-> No.1 IQ test
<slax0r> aye
<slax0r> samo ocitno mate vsi IQ nad sobno temperaturo tukaj ^^
<b4d> al pa smo brez bitcoinov :D
<slax0r> b4d: ali pa to ja
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3568.90, low: 3560.09, high: 3689.80, bid: 3560.60, ask: 3568.80
<slax0r> spet ga pada
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 10.km  S od TOLMINA @04/10/2017 14:48:02  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.27+N,+13.71+E
<zdobersek_> 'the secretary of state did not directly address a report that he had referred to the president as a "moron."'
<zdobersek_> we all called him that
<idioterna> aha vidm
<idioterna> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-41502533
<jabuk> Tillerson denies resignation rumours, but not 'moron' remark - BBC News
<jabuk> The US secretary of state did not deny media reports that he called Mr Trump a "moron".
<CrazyLemon> kaj zdaj..a je že kdo naroču pixel 2 ??
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, neki sm se spomnu
<matjaz> The Warfighters
<CrazyLemon> matjaz tis fine.. sm rabu samo korengal pa res..smth
<matjaz> warfighters je tud kul
<matjaz> mini serija, mislm da je 8 delov, dokumentarna
<CrazyLemon> https://getmailspring.com/
<jabuk> Mailspring - The best free email app
<jabuk> Mailspring: The open-source, extensible email app for Mac, Linux, and Windows with open tracking, link click tracking, contacts enrichment data and more.
<matjaz> shit, we still endorsing Electron apps? smh
<CrazyLemon> matjaz you fool
<CrazyLemon> The JavaScript sync engine has been replaced with a new C++ core built on the same framework that powers Sparrow, Airmail, and more. Mailspring uses ~50% less RAM, syncs mail faster, and won't hurt your battery.
<CrazyLemon> aja..zgleda da res se vedno laufa electron
<matjaz> yup
<matjaz> sam je boljš, no
 * matjaz click Star
<CrazyLemon> https://safeandsavvy.f-secure.com/2017/10/03/cyber-security-base-with-f-secure-faq/
<jabuk> Cyber Security Base FAQ – Safe and Savvy Blog by F-Secure
<matjaz> clicks*
<jabuk> An FAQ about Cyber Security Base with F-Secure - an online cyber security course series created by the University of Helsinki and F-Secure.
<CrazyLemon> matjaz men pa grejo že mal na jetra tile
<CrazyLemon> začnejo neki
<CrazyLemon> pol pa po enem letu skenslajo
<e1e> hello
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<e1e> kako kaj?
<CrazyLemon> zaspano :)
<CrazyLemon> pa ti?
<CrazyLemon> a si copy/pasteala tiste nize? :)
<e1e> ravno kar delam to ;)
<CrazyLemon> pridna ! :)
<e1e> eno tvojo napako sem odkrila
<e1e> Čarovnik vas <strong>Kako začeti</strong> bo vodil po
<CrazyLemon> ah
<CrazyLemon> link me pls :)
<CrazyLemon> sej je Å¡e podobnih nizov kjer manjkajo presledki
<CrazyLemon> ampak nism hotu popravit :p
<e1e> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/artful/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+pots/slideshow-ubuntu-mate/sl/7/+translate
<jabuk> Browsing Slovenian translation : Slovenian (sl) : Template “slideshow-ubuntu-mate” : Artful (17.10) : Translations : ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu package : Ubuntu
<e1e> a res?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> sej ko skopiraš boš vidla keri so :D
<e1e> ok, bom pogledla
<e1e> zakaj pa Sistemska določila?
<CrazyLemon> to je prevod za specifications v pojmovniku :)
<e1e> V Welcomu piše Sistemske specifikacije...
<CrazyLemon> kdo je prevajal welcome? :D
<e1e> ja sej si reku, da si pogledu ;)
<CrazyLemon> kdaj kaj zakaj? :D
<e1e> ko sem prevajala Welcome... že neki časa nazaj ;)
<CrazyLemon> od takrat so se spremenila pravila prevajanja :p
<e1e> a res?
<e1e> stran je ista od kar sm js tu ;)
<CrazyLemon> probably..v alternativnem vesolju..somewhere sometime(?) some universe
<CrazyLemon> :P
<CrazyLemon> lej e1e nisem perfekten! mogoče tko delujem..ampak nisem! žal!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<e1e> sej ti vrjamem ;)
<CrazyLemon> nesramnost pa taka..lahk bi se vsaj mal delala kot da si presenečena
<CrazyLemon> :D
<e1e> nad čem?
<CrazyLemon> [22:45:23] <CrazyLemon>: lej e1e nisem perfekten! mogoče tko delujem..ampak nisem! žal!
<CrazyLemon> ^
<e1e> a to da si perfekten?
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> you said it..not me
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> ln
<e1e> ln
#ubuntu-si 2017-10-05
<napsy> jutro
<metalcamp-> jutro
<speed-> jutro
<speed-> fak nevem kak sem se pripelal do sluzbe :D
<speed-> oci mi skup vleklo pol poti
<metalcamp-> autopilot
<metalcamp-> :)
<speed-> ja direkt
<metalcamp-> ima kdo kakšne izkušnje s flatpakom?
<metalcamp-> se priporočam za tldr
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3547.80, low: 3533.26, high: 3689.80, bid: 3539.63, ask: 3547.80
<slax0r> hmmm
<slax0r> to sell or not to sell
<slax0r> that is the question
<pitastrudl> sell half
<slax0r> which half
<pitastrudl> the other one
<slax0r> deal
<pitastrudl> noice
<slax0r> zaenkrat je bila odlocitev prodaje dobra :D
<slax0r> ker se kar pada :)
<speed-> naj ide na 2k
<speed-> baraba
<speed-> da grem all in
<speed-> :D
<metalcamp-> CrazyLemon: mailspring > n1?
<slax0r> speed-: ce bos to cakal nebo nikoli
<slax0r> potem bos pa obupal
<slax0r> pa nalozil
<slax0r> pa bo padel na 2k :D
<zdobersek> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3539.99, low: 3530.23, high: 3656.33, bid: 3537.43, ask: 3539.99
<slax0r> buy buy buy
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 4.km  J od ZAGORJA OB SAVI @05/10/2017 11:18:09  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.08+N,+14.99+E
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3571.17, low: 3525.10, high: 3628.08, bid: 3556.40, ask: 3571.25
<zdobersek> buy buy buy?
<slax0r> ja je skor za 70eur zrasel od jutra spet
<slax0r> erm, skor 100*
<speed-> slax0r si ti taki negativec ha
<slax0r> speed-: zakaj zdaj spet?
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3610.00, low: 3525.10, high: 3628.08, bid: 3601.00, ask: 3610.00
<slax0r> TO TEH MOON
<matjaz> ... AND BACK!
<zdobersek> ... AND THERE AGAIN
<msev-> ellou bois
<msev-> ᶘ ᵒᴥᵒᶅ
<metalcamp-> everybody drop dead
<zdobersek> oshi-
<msev-> hide yo wife hide yo car
<msev-> idioterna a si kšno kul kolesarsko turo opravil letos...npr kj v avstriji kj novga :D
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp- naj bi bil ja
<CrazyLemon> also.. a se da sedaj kr direkt prek google playa naročit pixle al kaj?
<CrazyLemon> https://i.imgur.com/lDswSu4.png
<upd> kaksna je natancnost triangulacije prek 3g v lj
<msev-> fuj kako grdi so te pixli
<msev-> CrazyLemon, kaj ti pa je
<msev-> zakaj si ne kupš kšnga k ma mal manj bezlov
<slax0r> upd: mislim da je povsod vec ali manj mizerna
<upd> to ze samo govorimo o 500m, 5km ?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: sam ne bo Å¡lo naprej
<dz0ny> ti ne bodo dostavli
<slax0r> upd: hoces strokoven odgovor?
<upd> hocem odgovor iz prakse
<slax0r> probam se spomnit..
<slax0r> sicer ni bilo v lj
<slax0r> ampak v slovenski bistrici
<slax0r> ce se ne motim je na 3g omrezju bilo natancno do cca. 1km
<slax0r> ampak zdaj res ne vem ce sem se ti zlagal ali ne
<slax0r> sicer pa, ce si v lj lahko zmeris
<slax0r> pa tudi ze nekaj casa je od tega
<upd> a si bil staticno ali si se premikal
<slax0r> static
<upd> ok pol je ql
<upd> sj rabim na 2km bo dost, ja sem gledal za app pa nisem nic nasel
<slax0r> ja, ce moras ugotovit v katerem mestu se nahajas je dost, ne bos pa mel natancnosti da bi vedel na kateri ulici se nahajas
<upd> jap samo mesto rabim
<CrazyLemon> je še veliko boljša kot 2km
<CrazyLemon> am.. poglej na cobissu je vsaj ena diplomska na to temo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne vem če ne bi dostavili.. ker prej sploh nism mogu dostopat do google storea
<CrazyLemon> msev- kaj me brigajo bezli
<CrazyLemon> whats next.. bom gledal če je selfie cam vsaj 12mpx? :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ne mors, k mors met usa naslov
<dz0ny> al pa uk
<CrazyLemon> hmm.. zgleda ja
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3681.00, low: 3525.10, high: 3690.00, bid: 3662.41, ask: 3680.00
<msev-> CrazyLemon, kaj te bo prepričal  v nakup pixla
<idioterna> manjkajoc jack
<idioterna> msev-: najbl zanimiv ride letos je bil na javor uresnic
<CrazyLemon> msev- nič..ker ga ne bom kupu
<CrazyLemon> nism nor da dam 800+ € za telefon
<CrazyLemon> če bom kaj kupu bo to ali moto g5s plus ali pa kakšno nokio ...5 ali 6
<dz0ny> pa zakaj crap od lenovota?
<dz0ny> vse drugo bo bolj delalt
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kako veš da je crap :D
<dz0ny> k je lenovo
<CrazyLemon> nokia ima slabši fingerprint reader pa ni water resistant :)
<CrazyLemon> moto pa je :)
<dz0ny> well če primerjaš to dvoje je lenovo res bolši
<dz0ny> why not lg,huawei,xiaomi?
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa ma lg takega? :)
<slax0r> dialer
<CrazyLemon> huawei je edino p10 lite za to ceno
<slax0r> kero ceno?
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e ta ni water resistant
<CrazyLemon> slax0r moto g5s plus ceno..oziroma nokia 6 ceno
<CrazyLemon> oziroma p10 lite ceno :D
<slax0r> in to je?
<CrazyLemon> xiaomi pa ..ma nek svoj skin gor
<CrazyLemon> tko da no tnx
<CrazyLemon> no sej tudi huawei
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ~350€
<slax0r> jaz sem dal za p10 dual sim, ne lite, 400eur
<CrazyLemon> nokia pa moto sta edina k sta light oziroma brez skinov
<CrazyLemon> slax0r to je cheap..glede na to da je pri nas cena 600ish
<slax0r> to je blo pri nas
<slax0r> na telekomu
<slax0r> katerim se moram jebat mater
<CrazyLemon> slax0r a z naročnino?
<slax0r> mhm
<CrazyLemon> eh
<CrazyLemon> to se ne Å¡teje :)
<slax0r> zakaj ze ne?
<CrazyLemon> ker se nimam namena vezat :D
<slax0r> saj sem narocnino prej pravtako placeval
<slax0r> in bi jo pravtako tudi ce ne bi telefona vzel
<CrazyLemon> ti ja..sam js je ne :)
<CrazyLemon> mislim..plačujem jo..sam brez vezave
<slax0r> nimam namena menjevat ponudnika
<slax0r> tako da, don't give a shiet
<CrazyLemon> again..not talking about you
<CrazyLemon> :P
<slax0r> just sayin' :P
<slax0r> anyhoo
<slax0r> p10 tudi ni water resistant
<slax0r> je sin sprobal z zeninim telefonom
<slax0r> :D
<CrazyLemon> no vidiš!
<CrazyLemon> zato js hočem da next phone ima
<CrazyLemon> 1. water resistance
<CrazyLemon> 2. fingerprint reader
<CrazyLemon> 3. brez skinov/skoraj brez
<slax0r> samo zakaj ti je water resistance tako pomemben?
<slax0r> a se bos potapljal?
<slax0r> kaksni skini mislis to?
<slax0r> da zgleda cim bolj android-like?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ne water proof.. ampak water resistant
<CrazyLemon> ker ga mam s sabo ko kolesarim
<CrazyLemon> in se potim :D
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ja
<slax0r> aja, splash resistant torej :P
<slax0r> to mislim da p10 je
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> tamali ga je pa skopal v vedru vode
<slax0r> :D
<CrazyLemon> no vidiš..če bi mel waterproof bi se lahk vsak dan z njim kopal :D
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3653.40, low: 3525.10, high: 3690.00, bid: 3658.35, ask: 3660.00
<slax0r> sell sell sell
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<zdobersek> ci.jao
<zdobersek> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3665.24, low: 3525.10, high: 3690.00, bid: 3663.06, ask: 3665.24
<CrazyLemon> hola hombre
<CrazyLemon> meh..pozabu da nimam cd/dvd burnerja več.. no moar in-car music for me!
<zdobersek> ja radio zamenjej
<zdobersek> vzem nekej, kar ma usb fhod
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ni problem menjat radio
<CrazyLemon> sam obvolanske komande pol ne delajo
<CrazyLemon> razn če ne pelješ avta kakšnim audio strokovnjakom
<CrazyLemon> pol smo pa že pri 300+ € :D
<CrazyLemon> ko sm pa prašal pri kii koliko stane radio z usbjem pa mi je povedal da tam okrog 1500 :D
<CrazyLemon> ker morajo 'ful tega' zamenjat
<zdobersek> sam prosm te, ne devat slusalk v usesa med voznjo
<CrazyLemon> y not
<zdobersek> k je nevarno!
<CrazyLemon> for them silly pedestrians that i cant hear walking into my car?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a igraš kakšne igrice na 17.10?
<CrazyLemon> oziroma ali alt tabaš med igranjem?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: no games
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny whats wrong? :(
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: win pa nvidia shield
<jabuk> http://cdn-media.hollywood.com/images/l/victory_620_080712.jpg
<e1e> hello
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny thats no win
<jabuk> http://thejointblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/victory.jpg
<CrazyLemon> pozdravljena e1e
<Matthai> hoj, eno vprašanje bi imel... če sem user nobody, kako lahko nastavim, da ta user lahko poganja določene ukaze kot drug user? su -c 'ukaz' user seveda ne deluje
<CrazyLemon> nixcraft pravi 'runuser -l user -c \'ukaz\''
<CrazyLemon> meh...to lahk sam root naredi
<siska> sudo
<siska> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/207148/allow-another-user-to-run-a-specific-script-as-my-id
<jabuk> privileges - Allow another user to run a specific script as my ID - Unix & Linux Stack Exchange
<Matthai> CrazyLemon, a če app ppodpira dbus, jo bi potem lahko klical iz tega userja (nobody)?
<CrazyLemon> siska za sudo mora bit nobody v sudoers skupini..a je ? :D
<siska> CrazyLemon: ni potrebo, samo vnos mora bit v /etc/sudoers
<siska> lahk pa tud tkole, brez root intervencije: echo -n "password sem" | su user -c "komanda"
<siska> pač prek stdin mu šopneš pw, ampak je manj varno ker lahk izpostavi cel 'user' account, sudoers metoda je bolj varna, dovoliš samo specifične programe laufat
<CrazyLemon> Matthai ^
<Matthai> hmm... moj problem je naslednji
<Matthai> laufam openvpn in ko se user prijavi, bi mu rad preko Signala poslal sporočilo
<Matthai> https://github.com/AsamK/signal-cli
<jabuk> GitHub - AsamK/signal-cli: signal-cli (formerly textsecure-cli) provides a commandline and dbus interface for WhisperSystems/libsignal-service-java
<jabuk> signal-cli (formerly textsecure-cli) provides a commandline and dbus interface for WhisperSystems/libsignal-service-java
<Matthai> tole bi uporabil
<Matthai> skratka, tukaj bi moral appu signal-cli poslati samo text pa number
<Matthai> ker če aplikaicjo poganjam kot recimo user nobody, lahko le-ta ukrade crypto ključe
<Matthai> omogoča pa tudi tole: https://github.com/AsamK/signal-cli/wiki/DBus-service
<jabuk> DBus service · AsamK/signal-cli Wiki · GitHub
<jabuk> signal-cli (formerly textsecure-cli) provides a commandline and dbus interface for WhisperSystems/libsignal-service-java
<e1e> CrazyLemon mislim, da sem vse poklikala tudi pri oem verziji, če boš pogledal
<Hudi> halo
#ubuntu-si 2017-10-06
<napsy> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<metalcamp-> o/
<speed-> jjjutro
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3749.00, low: 3525.10, high: 3749.99, bid: 3746.00, ask: 3748.50
<metalcamp-> dat price
<napsy> Je komu ratal pognat tcpdump na kubernetes podih?
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> toočaa
<matjaz> zjutraj vidu dve nesreči
<matjaz> pol mi je pa en kamiondžija butnu avto na parkirišču
<matjaz> a smo trinajstga?
<pitastrudl> ta bo nasledn tedn
<pitastrudl> zgleda da je zate mal prej pršu
<CrazyLemon> matjaz kaj...niti pol leta star avto pa si ga že butnu?!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<matjaz> niti dva tedna star!!!
<CrazyLemon> matjaz nismo trinajstega je pa bila včeraj polna luna
<CrazyLemon> dva tedna?!
<CrazyLemon> dude..y so careless
<matjaz> prejšnji ponedeljek sm ga kupu
<CrazyLemon> kaj si že kupu? zihr golfa :)
<matjaz> vsaj povedat je prišel, pa priznal krivdo
<matjaz> golfa ja :)
<CrazyLemon> so.. normal
<CrazyLemon> :)
<matjaz> fu!
<CrazyLemon> če bi bil vsaj GTE ali pa e-golf
<CrazyLemon> https://security.googleblog.com/2017/10/behind-masq-yet-more-dns-and-dhcp.html
<jabuk> Google Online Security Blog: Behind the Masq: Yet more DNS, and DHCP, vulnerabilities
<CrazyLemon> res bi mogu upgrejdat na lede
<CrazyLemon> i think its time
<metalcamp-> or mikrotik
<metalcamp-> *hides*
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, zdej je Archer C7 na Amazonu znižan I think
<matjaz> https://www.amazon.de/TP-Link-Archer-C7-Dualband-Gigabit/dp/B00BUSDVBQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1507286422&sr=8-1&keywords=archer+c7
<jabuk> TP-Link Archer C7 AC1750 Dualband Gigabit WLAN: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
<jabuk> TP-Link Archer C7 AC1750 Dualband Gigabit WLAN: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
<pitastrudl> tega so mel na mimovrste znizan
<pitastrudl> tudi
<metalcamp-> dz0ny: si že uspel stestirat tole: https://github.com/mulesoft/api-console
<jabuk> GitHub - mulesoft/api-console: A Web Component for an interactive REST console based on RAML files
<jabuk> api-console - A Web Component for an interactive REST console based on RAML files
<dz0ny> metalcamp-:
<dz0ny> metalcamp-: http://arso.herokuapp.com/static/docs/#/docs/resources-0-methods-0
<jabuk> ARSO API
<dz0ny> svašta https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0HAgMTJLmw
<jabuk> Angelca Likovič ZMERJALA Deželaka: ''On je butelj, oprostite ... '' - YouTube
<jabuk> Denis Avdić Show predstavlja: AVDICIJA ZA PREDSEDNIKA, kjer je danes nastopila tretja kandidatka Angelca Likovič. Gre za najstarejšo kandidatko, ki se je rod...
<metalcamp-> dz0ny: looking good
<metalcamp-> si uporabil raml kot source?
<dz0ny> mhm
<napsy> friday
<CrazyLemon> matjaz sej trenutni router je good enough for me
<CrazyLemon> sam fw moram updejtat
<e1e> hello
<idioterna> o
<jurchek> Oooo
<e1e> kako kaj?
<e1e> http://shrani.si/f/1X/PG/4OWcGk8i/screenshot-at-2017-10-01.png
<e1e> http://shrani.si/f/c/gP/3DPUPfD4/screenshot-at-2017-10-01.png
<e1e> kako bi prevedli naslove na zgornih 2 slikah?
<lynxlynxlynx> hitreje začnite z delom
<lynxlynxlynx> poigrajte se
<e1e> ok hvala lynxlynxlynx
<CrazyLemon> tale gnome shell..tis bad man
<CrazyLemon> transmission mi laufa v ozadju
<CrazyLemon> in ga ne morem odpreti
<CrazyLemon> no tray icon
<CrazyLemon> no app in the dock
<matjaz> to sem jest tud opazu ja
<matjaz> pa ni gnome problem
<matjaz> je ubuntu problem
<CrazyLemon> matjaz bananas
<CrazyLemon> tis gnome
<matjaz> nope, na archu nimam tega problema :)
<CrazyLemon> mmmhmm
<CrazyLemon> vsega je ubuntu kriv..vsega!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<e1e> CrazyLemon a boš pregledu še zadnja 2 prevoda
<CrazyLemon> e1e sure..če mi daš link :)
<CrazyLemon> link is always appreciated :)
<e1e> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/artful/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+pots/slideshow-ubuntu-mate/sl/+translate?show=untranslated
<jabuk> Slovenian (sl) : Template “slideshow-ubuntu-mate” : Artful (17.10) : Translations : ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu package : Ubuntu
<e1e> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/artful/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+pots/slideshow-oem-config-ubuntu-mate/sl/+translate?show=untranslated
<jabuk> Slovenian (sl) : Template “slideshow-oem-config-ubuntu-mate” : Artful (17.10) : Translations : ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu package : Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> done
<CrazyLemon> .yt crystal fighters yellow sun
<jabuk> Crystal Fighters - Yellow Sun (Official Video) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZURhCE4hYFY
<e1e> hvala
<CrazyLemon> hvala tebi :)
<e1e> si mel ti manj dela :)
<CrazyLemon> mal manj ze :)
<e1e> ah pozabla sem vprašat kako je z uporabo dvojine?
<e1e> se mi zdi, da sem pri enem pozabla, ko sta sam 2 programa
<CrazyLemon> jah..dvojino uporabljamo ja :D
<e1e> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/artful/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+pots/slideshow-ubuntu-mate/sl/32/+translate
<jabuk> Browsing Slovenian translation : Slovenian (sl) : Template “slideshow-ubuntu-mate” : Artful (17.10) : Translations : ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu package : Ubuntu
<e1e> to si ti nazadnje prevajal drugač...
<CrazyLemon> to sem js nazadnje popravu ja :D
<CrazyLemon> upravitelj -> upravljalnik
<e1e> ja sam zadnji stavek
<CrazyLemon> looks fine to me :p
<e1e> Darktable</strong> in <strong>Luminance HDR</strong>, ki ponujajo
<e1e> nebi blo bolje ponujata?
<CrazyLemon> hm..pri meni ni tega :p
<CrazyLemon> mogoče bi morala refreshat
<e1e> ja ko si zdejle sprejel moj predlog ;)
<CrazyLemon> nism sprejel..popravu sm :D
<CrazyLemon> tu pa piše da sm 'reviewal' ..ampak sm v bistvu uredil tam kjer je pisalo 'ponujajo' pa popravu
<CrazyLemon> ampak ok.. karkoli najdeš ne pozabit
<CrazyLemon> prilepit linka :)
<CrazyLemon> ln :)
<e1e> Å¡e ta https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/artful/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+pots/slideshow-oem-config-ubuntu-mate/sl/+translate?memo=10&search=shotwell&show=all&start=10
<jabuk> Slovenian (sl) : Template “slideshow-oem-config-ubuntu-mate” : Artful (17.10) : Translations : ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu package : Ubuntu
<e1e> ln
#ubuntu-si 2017-10-07
<CrazyLemon> jebus christ no.. zajeb.. so sence v zadnjem updejtu
<CrazyLemon> nautilus teži 'cilj je samo za branje' cp pa dela normalno
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> reboot
<CrazyLemon> tudi zaslon ne gre več v sleep ampak ostane aktiven
<CrazyLemon> tale .1 release sux
<dz0ny> men vse dela :)
<dz0ny> to maš ti neki broken
<CrazyLemon> jah če je broken upgrade bil je zato ker so oni neki brokeal :)
<CrazyLemon> a maš tray icone za dropbox, transmission ipd?
<dz0ny> ne ker sem onemogoču tist bridge
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: tole ne https://i.imgur.com/H8fWiir.png?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tole itak ne dela :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak ja..to
<dz0ny> samsug gear sport bo 400€
 * dz0ny cry
<_upd_> Llll
<_upd_> Eno vprasanje "So dostavili jabolka in ali si pospravil sobo
<_upd_> ?" A mora biti kje vejica
<sasa84> juhuuu
<lynxlynxlynx> ooj
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny meh
<CrazyLemon> frontier edition je lepša pa manj stane
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/gospodarstvo/padla-se-ena-ovira-za-prevzem-pop-tv-in-kanala-a/434548
<jabuk> Padla Å¡e ena ovira za prevzem POP TV in Kanala A :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk> Ministrstvo je odobrilo prevzem družbe Pro Plus skupini United Group. O prevzemu mora odločiti še agencija za varstvo konkurence.
<CrazyLemon> tale telemach se pa kr konkretno Å¡iri :)
<lynxlynxlynx> slabo tole
<matjaz> rabim vse knjige Sherlocka Holmesa, ločene v mobi/epub fajlih
<matjaz> ima kdo?
<matjaz> mene torrenti ne ubogajo
<CrazyLemon> lol..sure
<CrazyLemon> we all have those
<matjaz> jussaskin :)
<CrazyLemon> k
#ubuntu-si 2017-10-08
<jabuk> M 2.4 > 10.km SV od ILIRSKE BISTRICE @08/10/2017 08:33:17  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.61+N,+14.37+E
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 8.km  V od KNEŽAKA @08/10/2017 08:48:18  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.61+N,+14.35+E
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3784.72, low: 3661.90, high: 3795.00, bid: 3775.70, ask: 3782.99
<jabuk> M 1.8 > 9.km  V od ILIRSKE BISTRICE @08/10/2017 13:18:50  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.6+N,+14.37+E
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 10.km  V od ILIRSKE BISTRICE @08/10/2017 15:04:00  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.59+N,+14.38+E
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DLQnnxgU8AARvVt.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DLQnnxkVAAARkUP.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> looooooooool
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DLQpCOpU8AE03wd.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> so awesome :D
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 8.km  V od ILIRSKE BISTRICE @08/10/2017 15:36:47  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.59+N,+14.35+E
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 11.km SV od ILIRSKE BISTRICE @08/10/2017 16:37:08  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.61+N,+14.38+E
<CrazyLemon> odprem libreoffice, uredim neki, zaprem libreoffice
<CrazyLemon> gnome-shell crashes
<lynxlynxlynx> a je kdo iz mb tle?
<lynxlynxlynx> al pa a kdo ve, a promet.si kaže tudi lokalna dela na cestah? oz kje bi to videl
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> razn če misliš lokalna as in neki kar ne poteka pod koncesijo določenega izvajalca
<lynxlynxlynx> lokalno v smislu, da je pod pristojnostjo občine, ne dars/drsc
<lynxlynxlynx> hvala
<CrazyLemon> google maps that sh1te
<lynxlynxlynx> sem našel še zunanjo potrditev
<CrazyLemon> lynx http://cpptuj.si/
<jabuk> CP PTUJ d.d. – Poti v vse smeri
<CrazyLemon> oziroma če obstaja ker drug koncesionar na območju maribora
#ubuntu-si 2018-10-01
<Bubaru> kje dans ravbamo?
<napsy> lp
<b4d> jutro
<CrazyLemon> https://www.a1.si/sodelovanje/zaposlitev/zaposlitev-v-a1
<speed-> manjka najbolj kriticna informacija
<CrazyLemon> če je free beer?
<slax0r> placa
<speed-> placa!
<speed-> edini razlog zakaj se clovek v sluzbo prijavi
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> jep
<sasa84> :)
<sasa84> al pa ker mogoče hoče delat? :P
<CrazyLemon> kdo hoče delat?!?!
<speed-> pfff
<speed-> najdem 100 boljsih nacinov, kje cajt zabit
<speed-> kot pa v sluzbi :D
<msev-> fantje tale vikend je bil pa top :D
<idioterna> hocs rect da nisi vec devica?
<b4d> msev-: do tell
<napsy> lol
<msev-> b4d ja nč dve hude bejbe, eno sm na golf peljal pa je blo pol po temu luštno,...drugo pa plesat pa je blo tut lušno za tem :D
<msev-> ena je rusinja druga slovenka :D
<idioterna> na golf.
<msev-> jp znam ga igrat
<msev-> sem jo naučil :)
<msev-> sicer mi to ni primaren Å¡port ampak ok
<idioterna> msev-: upam da se kej zascitis
<idioterna> da naus pol prezivnine placvou
<msev-> itak :)
<msev-> sj že ma froca rusinja :D
<msev-> taka poštena mi deluje ne tko da hoče moj dnar :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sE53eSbzxoU
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, đizs kera grafika!!!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 đizs!
#ubuntu-si 2018-10-02
<napsy> l
<napsy> lp
<napsy> kater todo app kaj uporabljate vi?
<slax0r> vim + .md
<slax0r> aja, jutro :D
<napsy> kaj pa nekaj ki je tut povezljivo s telefonom
<napsy> recimo da te opozori
<napsy> any.do, todoist ... sicer dobri sam closed-source
<slax0r> todoist sem vcasih uporabljal se mi zdi
<slax0r> nisem pa nikoli kaj rabil z telefonom syncat
<slax0r> ce ze mam kak todo ki ga moram nujno opravit recimo zvecer, si dam pa v calendar
<slax0r> I'm a simple person ;)
<msev-> "ki ga moram nujno opravit recimo zvecer" :D ;) ;)
<slax0r> za tisto ne rabom notificationa
<slax0r> :P
<msev-> haha
<slax0r> oz. mam en organski notification za to :P
<metalcamp> jutro
<slax0r> bog daj
<metalcamp> that's a phrase i haven't heard in a long time
<metalcamp> also: bog n'č ne da, bog sam' vzame
<metalcamp> so včasih rekli...
<CrazyLemon> busy day
<idioterna> sam te spammerji hodjo gor :)
<CrazyLemon> kmalu nas bodo izrinili dol
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/TheTweetOfGod/status/1046931826730622976
#ubuntu-si 2018-10-03
<msev-> kam nj pelem bejbo na kosilo v LJ :) če je solatke pa meso :D
<idioterna> msev-: sato bento
<metalcamp> jutro
<napsy> lp
<CrazyLemon> https://i.imgur.com/QI4OkHa.png     <- a daemon update?
<napsy> uporablja kdo od vas standing desk?
<msev-> ena naša profesorica k ma težave s križem
#ubuntu-si 2018-10-04
<napsy> lp
<CrazyLemon> sup
<slax0r> morning beotches
<sasa84> jou jou
<sasa84> lavju ol!
<CrazyLemon> but do you love translating untranslated strings??
<speed-> ne, ker mamo ghey jezik
<speed-> :D
<sasa84> a prekmurci?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, do you?
<speed-> ne prekmurski jezik ni ghey
<speed-> bolj grobi je
<speed-> slovenski je pa tak bolj pussy
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/42996323_10214722989780912_5989554352103096320_n.jpg?_nc_cat=110&oh=eaf64ec6d37f8b811cc8cf92017dabe9&oe=5C4CD54C
<slax0r> kids... :D
<napsy> ve kdo, kok se s pandoc nastavi background za nek pdf output
<sasa84> lol CrazyLemon
<sasa84> komad za CrazyLemon https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82VtBxeJH3I
<slax0r> drugi ne smemo klikat?
<CrazyLemon> its not worth the click
<slax0r> ziher si nag na posnetku in noces da vidimo
<CrazyLemon> naah..nothing that exciting
<napsy> lol keri komentarji na on video
<napsy> "Not my proudest fap"
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<pitastrudl> https://i.imgur.com/sr2uK5a.mp4
<CrazyLemon> thats why people buy audis
<pitastrudl> vroooom
<CrazyLemon> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2018-10-04/the-big-hack-how-china-used-a-tiny-chip-to-infiltrate-america-s-top-companies
#ubuntu-si 2018-10-05
<napsy> lp
<slax0r> jutro
<metalcamp> o/
<CrazyLemon> o7
<CrazyLemon> busy morning
<CrazyLemon> http://www.triglav.eu/sl/zaposlitve/razpisi_in_prijave/aktualni_razpisi/
#ubuntu-si 2018-10-06
<pitastrudl> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
#ubuntu-si 2018-10-07
<CrazyLemon> 'žio
<slax0r> ello
<pitastrudl> žau
<pitastrudl> čau*
<CrazyLemon> žau žau
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: kje bi lahk vrgu en skupek polnilcev pa telefonov brez baterij
<pitastrudl> a lahk grem kr na dinos ?
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl danes lepo ostani doma :)
<pitastrudl> but why
<CrazyLemon> coz tis sunday in noben ne dela na dinosu
<pitastrudl> ja, vem, sam so tudi drugi dnevi kot nedelja :D
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl zato pa pravim _danes_
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> drugače pa ja..povsod maš
<CrazyLemon> dinos, komunala, etc
<pitastrudl> rabiš plačat? ali samo za firme
<pitastrudl> vem da za firme težijo neki
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl nope.. ne rabiš plačat
<pitastrudl> kul
<CrazyLemon> https://www.instagram.com/p/BomXijJhArX/
<CrazyLemon> ant man and wasp
<CrazyLemon> kr ok sci-fi
<lynxlynxlynx> pitastrudl: poglej na stran od zeosa, imajo koše za take zadeve po celi državi
<lynxlynxlynx> mala elektronika vsa not paše
<lynxlynxlynx> dinos sploh ne zbira tega
<pitastrudl> lynxlynxlynx: many thanks
<pitastrudl> well, danes sem pa moral dajat internet explorer na ubuntu :D
#ubuntu-si 2019-09-30
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/2040878719554981/photos/a.2044718732504313/2131168133859372/?type=3&theater
<sasa84> jou jou
#ubuntu-si 2019-10-02
<CrazyLemon> tis the season
<zdobbie> for no reason
<CrazyLemon> because the season
<slax0r> gives you the reason?
<CrazyLemon> exactly
<slax0r> speed-: tukaj?
<slax0r> 4days idle
<slax0r> najs
<zdobbie> a vidva se kar po avstrijskem harata?
<slax0r> js sm ze leto pa pol v lj..
<zdobbie> a si su na on DJ gig?
<slax0r> Viberate da
<speed-> slax0r ja kaj je
<speed-> hitro povej! :D
<speed-> ka te moren iti
<idioterna> za viberate delas? kul :)
<slax0r> speed-: sem ti dal na pvt
<slax0r> idioterna: mhm
#ubuntu-si 2019-10-03
<speed-> zdobbie jaz se vedno delam za avstrijce ja
<speed-> samo nisem tam zaposlen vec :D
<zdobbie> hol up
#ubuntu-si 2019-10-05
<CrazyLemon> stupid chrome
<CrazyLemon> keeps freezing my pc
<CrazyLemon> randomly
